# Love,Patience,& Support-Staying tgther until all preggo! 14BFPs! 2 Twins 4 angels



## sallyhansen76

This is a thread for all the girlies who met in the '1DPO. Looking for TWW buddies' thread this month. Instead of posting in the TWW after it's up, we can keep in contact and update each other on this thread, through TTC, pregnancy and going through the TWW's together! :D

__________________________________________________

*Our members!*
*
baby:LouiseSix (UK)

Katrus (USA)

Sallyhansen76 (CA)

Laura617 (USA)

Babybumpahead (USA)

Cilnia (NL)

MrsKa (NZ)

 Sunnii (UK) 

ja123 (USA) 

Yumenoinu (USA)

Trying412011 (Aus)

Mii
*
​
ANYYYYYWAAAY, HOPING FOR A FEBRUARY BFP FOR ALL OF US! :dust:


----------



## Laura617

Good Morning ladies,

Glad to see some symptoms popping up in here now, so exciting.

midnight - I love the name logan, think its super cute.
Your story gave me a laugh too, could just imagine the thoughts of those people around you with that combo! 

Katrus - not sure but that was an odd thing for your thermomiter to do, might be a good idea to get fresh batteries to at least put your mind at ease that your temps are correct.

I did also notice a difference to CM with temp. My temp has been hovering right about the coverline for a few days then went up yesterday and my CM changed yesterday to dry and now today its back down to near the coverline so will see what it does.

This two week wait thing comes with so many highs and lows. I have been feeling rather positive because i've had exhaustion the last couple days then today I woke with a very red, swollen sore throat so now I figure everything I was feeling was just down to being sick, ugh.

Also can any of your ladies look at my chart and give me your opinions, my temps seem rather low to me, so thats probably not a good sign, right?

Love that we have our own Group here so posting here and hoping the other ladies are coming on over!


----------



## ja123

Oh thanks for making this group! I am in the US :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura, I looked at your chart, it is low but nothing alarming. Just think of it as maybe the first half of an implantation dip. Mine went up today too...looks way to text book.


----------



## Laura617

midnightfalls said:


> Laura, I looked at your chart, it is low but nothing alarming. Just think of it as maybe the first half of an implantation dip. Mine went up today too...looks way to text book.
> 
> I forget who it was, i think laura that you calculated 50% chance of bfp from bd scheduale. Still want to know how you figured that out!!
> 
> Also we are missing cilnia's chart of who is testing when and the pic :)
> 
> Thanks sunni for the new thread!! Looks great!!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has a really short or really long lp. Mines 15 days...was wondering what seemed to be average.

 Wasn't me, think it was babybump, wanted to know the answer to that myself.

Thanks for looking. I am googling and grasping at straws but has anyone heard of an implantation spike?


----------



## Laura617

Wow midnight I just looked at your chart it looks great!


----------



## sallyhansen76

lol i dunno


----------



## Sunnii

Mispelling :haha:


----------



## Sunnii

Fixed it now! Changed the C to T.  How's everyone? :D


----------



## Cilnia

Last thing i said was:

Mid: lol your story was so funny! I can totally imagine it happening to me too and laughing out loud in the store  

Katrus: My lutheal fase is 16 days. And my cycles are aprox 35 days. I'd like to have a normal 28 day cycle!


----------



## Cilnia

Our list!

LouiseSix: *18th* (UK)

Katrus: *19th* (USA)
Mid: *19th* (CA)

Laura617: *20th* (USA)
Babybumpahead: *20th* (USA)
Cilnia: *20th* (NL)
MrsKa: *20th* (NZ)

Sunnii : *25th* (UK)
ja123: Already tested once, will test again. (when?) (USA)

Marmo77: ??
Rhiaberry: ??


----------



## Cilnia

Laura: I looked at your chart. A coverline, is a coverline. As long as it's above it - you are fine! Interesting, the spike. I'd like to know how your temps will get in a few days. 

I've actually seen some chart like yours in het FF chart gallery. Preggie ones, so don't worry!!


----------



## ja123

I think I'm going to test (again) the 18th.

Speaking of testing, do most of you use FRERs or do you have another type that you like? If I don't get a BFP this cycle, I'm thinking of ordering some tests online. Anyone have recommendations on where to get them?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cilnia i lokoed at your chart in the last few days we are extremely similar!


----------



## Cilnia

Omg you're right!  This totally mean a BFP !! hihi ^^


----------



## sallyhansen76

:0 hi hi Lets hope!! Also today for whatever reason...i can stop yawning!!!!! I feel drained but i slept very well...hmmm


----------



## Cilnia

Guess 'something' is tiring you :winkwink:


----------



## sallyhansen76

and the ss begins!
Ill be going to the gym later see how that goes...hmmm


----------



## katrus78

Laura, don't worry, I've been looking at so many charts on ff and other places, yours looks like a classic up-down (or zig-zag, whatever you wanna call it) patternas long as the luteal zig-zag stays above the cover line, you're good.

I am also very excited to have our own group! Kinda feel special :) 
Midnight, I read your cashier story right after I woke up and was laughing so hard, it's awesome :)


----------



## katrus78

Laura, I have not heard of implantation spike, but there is a thing called triphasic chart, so maybe it's a start of a third higher phase which would be a great sign. I got a temp spike today as well, so fx...

Ja123, I try to use FRERs only but they are so expensive, so I start with any red dye cheap ones... But on Sunday I am testing with FRER for sure. It better have the second line!!!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

On my phone now - will explain %ages later today. 

Feeling really not pregnant. This isn't gonna be our cycle, I just feel it not happening. :-/


----------



## Sunnii

I can't really talk about charting as I really don't have a clue of what's happening. I'm not charting myself as I find it too stressful but from what I've read on other websites, it looks good! I wouldn't worry about it too much!

I thought that the group idea would be a good one! We all got on well in the TWW thread (I think at least!!) so we might as well do this every month until we get our BFPs, through our pregnancies, generally stick together! Plus, seems we're all roughly at the same time in our cycles which is a good thing!

I wish I knew how long my luteal phase is. My last cycle, I didn't ovulate at all so this is my first cycle after having the implant removed, like a proper cycle. The annovulatory cycle was 36 days although I don't think this cycle will be that long as that would mean I would have a REALLY long luteal phase. On my breaks between the implants, I had a roughly 13 day luteal phase so I'm guessing this cycle will be shorter and my doc said that they will probably stay pretty regular from now on which I'm extremely hoping for. I ovulated on CD17 which would mean I would have a roughly 30 day cycle, which wouldn't be so bad. Even if it turns out I have a 36 day cycle from now on, I wouldn't really mind it, I'd have a very long luteal phase which wouldn't really hurt, right? But I don't think it's going to happen this cycle. I doubt I'd have a LP of that length.

I can't wait until we can all start testing girls! I'm so excited to test this month and I'm still staying very positive about this!

I'm having sort of twinges every so often today? Had a few in the last hour, but I didn't have that many throughout the day. Boobies are still extremely sore today though. I hope that is a sign!

How is everyone else? :D


----------



## katrus78

Thinking about the name for our team. How about : "*Zero patience - maximum strategy*!" or "*Staying together until the last one is preggo*!" or anything else you guys suggest :)


----------



## Sunnii

How about this name?! :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

and when we will get BFP we can add them to the title!!


----------



## Cilnia

Our list!

LouiseSix: *18th* (UK)
ja123: *18th* (USA)

Katrus: *19th* (USA)
Mid: *19th* (CA)

Laura617: *20th* (USA)
Babybumpahead: *20th* (USA)
Cilnia: *20th* (NL)
MrsKa: *20th* (NZ)

Sunnii : *25th* (UK)

Marmo77: ??
Rhiaberry: ??


----------



## Cilnia

I love the name!! I saw it and i was like: Woooww we're so cool! lol :D

And it's true. Each and every one of us will get a BFP eventually!!!!!!


----------



## Cilnia

BabyBumpAhead said:


> On my phone now - will explain %ages later today.
> 
> Feeling really not pregnant. This isn't gonna be our cycle, I just feel it not happening. :-/

Big Hug! :hugs: Anything can happen babe!


----------



## katrus78

I think some of us may start testing on cheepies earlier than others, but as we know it is still too early, so I do wanna make sure we post our official tests on the 19th and forward, so test away on the cheepies if you want to! :)


----------



## Sunnii

I believe we'll all get our BFPs very soon! I KNOW it! I love the name now. It's awesome :haha: We're cool, very cool :rofl: Midnight, I'm glad you started that TWW thread! :D Got to 'meet' some awesome people ;)


----------



## katrus78

Sunni, you're hilarious, I can feel your energy all the way here :) 

Bump, don't give up yet, cheer up, sweety, there is always the next month, but I also believe we will all be preggo very soon, if not this month, than withing the next couple of months.


----------



## Sunnii

Thanks :haha: I try to look at life from the happy perspective! :D

Oh girls. I had a shooting pain in my left boob today for about 10 mins. Now I'm getting twinges in the left ovary (slightly down though, not sure it's the ovary!) and then it swaps to the right side. Thinking positively! :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

sunni im so excited for you to srtat testing!!! :) Sounds soo positive all good signs!!!


----------



## Cilnia

Can't wait to see all those tests  Too bad that there is a time difference between some of us..! I'l be checking every hour with my phone!!!


----------



## MrsKA

Hi everyone ! thanks for the new thread ! I am currently 7 DPO and I am having a mental break down ! I got my hcg results from 2 days ago and they were sitting at 8 ! my hcg levels have been very slow to drop since MMC in November. I am pretty sure I ovulated but now i'm wondering if having these left over low levels of hcg have stopped me from getting pregnant :( The bloods were done at 5DPO so I know its not a new pregnancy. I really wanted to see below 5 to feel like I have a fighting chance ! 

Good luck to everyone testing soon ! praying for BFP !!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

For %ages on FF:

Go to "Charts" on the left hand column.
Click "Find Chart Like Yours."
Sync it to your intercourse pattern or whatever you choose.
See amount that are in each category.



My only symptom (other than being completely overheated, but that's from the Progesterone I'm taking, I believe) is a back/leg ache...which is from standing in the OR all day. 

I dunno why I feel so out, but I do. Just one of those things.


----------



## MrsKA

I have symptoms but I feel out too ! I feel nauseas but my oldest daughter has been sick so it could be that and my boobs hurt but they have since just before O anyway ! plus my hormones have been all out of whack ! I don't feel I can read into anything. Dont worry about not having many symptoms BBA ! with my first I was sick from day of conception and with my 2nd I had no symptoms until I was 8 weeks preg !


----------



## katrus78

I wonder if by now we should see a faint line? Stark white result scares me.


----------



## katrus78

BabyBumpAhead said:


> For %ages on FF:
> 
> Go to "Charts" on the left hand column.
> Click "Find Chart Like Yours."
> Sync it to your intercourse pattern or whatever you choose.
> See amount that are in each category.

It's only for VIP members... If I am not successful this month, I will sign up for I for sure...

Sweet VIVID dreams, everyone!


----------



## katrus78

How many of you guys are monitoring your cycles at the fertility clinic? 
I am just wondering if it is possible to ask to skip all this bullshit with Clomid and iui and just go straight to IVF. I mean, I am not getting any younger here, and oh has only 5% normal sperm. They scheduled another test in one month, but it will be past my next ovulation, so I feel like I am just wasting month after month after month.


----------



## Sunnii

I really don't know about the clinic. You should ask them, but I think you'd at least have to give Clomid and IuI a chance.

Also, you could technically get a faint line today, but I'd hold off testing still, big chance it'd still be a negative today!

I'm 6DPO today. Just woke up. Got a sore throat :( Meh. How is everyone? :D


----------



## Laura617

Katrus - sorry no idea about the clinic either but my opinion is it never hurts to ask. Just explain your reasons and see if they are willing to work with you.

Sunnii - sorry about the sore throat. So strange because yesterday (at 6dpo) I woke with an awful sore red throat that feels better now.

So I had some pains tonight. Lower right side just below and to the right of my belly button. They were ranging in dull pain to sharp pains. Lasted for about 15 - 20 minutes. No idea what to think of that.


----------



## Sunnii

Yey! Hopefully it'll be it ;) 

Hmm, maybe. I guess we'll see in a few days. 4 days till I can start testing... :rofl: so much for the 25th. I seriously doubt I'll wait till AF is late :haha:


----------



## Sunnii

Even my OH said he'll test me one way or another if I'm gonna wait for AF :rofl:


----------



## MrsKA

Katrus - definitely ask, i'm all for being proactive and seeing what your options are. No need to wait if you don't have to !

WELL the symptoms have really come on a lot stronger today and I seem to be getting every symptom in the book ! it's not fair though as I know that I can't read into them as I wonder if they are phantom symptoms and that i'm thinking about it too much ! here is what I have experienced over the last 3 days 

Tiredness
The need to eat even when not hungry (not sure if thats a symptom but have been mildly hungrier than normal but more just the need to eat for no reason)
Sore boobs to the point of not being able to go under the shower without them hurting ! 
Metally taste in my mouth (comes and goes though) but seems to come on when I think about it !
Mild crampy pains
Irritability and crying
Bloated and heavy feeling 
On and off nausea 
and just an overall feeling of BLAH

I know this can happen when you're thinking about it all the time so I will be giving myself a big kick up the butt if i'm not pregnant and I had all of this ! Anyone else experienced phantom symptoms (not been pregnant)?


----------



## Sunnii

I'm one grumpy bitch today and I don't even know why. What the hell.


----------



## Cilnia

Katrus: i don't know really. But here in the NL you have to try everything before getting IVF.. Only if you're above 35 things can get speeded up. Hope they will listen to you!

MrsKa: Good luck! Hope the 8 hcg is because you're preggo!!

Sunnii: haha poor people around you  Good luck with your throat! 

I'm super emotional today.. but well my pet-tarantula (yes indeed..) has died today :( been with us for 5 years.. will miss the crazy critter.. 
I felt AF-like cramps this morning again. Don't know what to think.. last month i had extremely lot of pain on dpo 11, and then spotting started for 5 days. Then AF.
I'm now at 9/10 dpo, and no spotting yet but the cramps worry me.. Not feeling so positive today about aything! Just one of those days..


----------



## Sunnii

Cilnia! You have to stay positive, very high chance, this could be your month! Out of all of us, I wonder how many will end up getting pregnant.

I'm super positive. I don't know why, maybe it's because it's my first month TTC? I think I'll cry like a baby if I get a BFN this month. I'm extremely hoping for a first try BFP, especially since I've been on the vitamins for near enough three months, I've been checking everything and planning everything out very well. I even made my OH take vitamins for the past two months :haha: Poor guy. I keep making him take so many different pills, and we have a diet that helps fertility too. Tonnes of honey, garlic - as that helps too, and everything. My doctor said we have a very high chance of conceiving the first month. Especially that she seems to have a hell lot of patients that came off the implant and got pregnant within 2 months of getting it removed, so ultimately, I have my hopes up real high and with all the symptoms I hope this is it.

Also, I seem to have a lot of pain in my thighs today, actually since last night. It feels like I've pulled both muscles in my thighs yet, I haven't done ANYTHING that could possibly cause that. I've got a stuffy nose today too, not runny though, I can't seem to 'blow' it out (HA! That's what she said - sorry! I'm so immature sometimes, I disappoint myself). I'm still bloated, tremedously, it's a joke. I already look pregnant with the tummy I have now and I'm usually slim, very slim, but this bloated stomach makes me look 3 months. It's a joke. I've still got those weird feeling in my abdomen and in my ovaries - both of them. Keep getting twinges! I had super crazy weird dreams yesterday too. What the heck. Truthfully, I barely ever remember any dreams or even have them. I had such a bad night of sleep last night too, I kept waking up, raging at my OH and going back to sleep. I've had two random cries too, one because I just felt like it, for no reason and the other one was because my OH made me tea without honey. Yes, tea without honey. If I'm gonna be like this after every ovulation, then god, I feel so sorry for my poor OH. 

Especially today, I'm seriously a grumpy bitch, I'm so irrated I don't want to see anyone and I don't want anyone talking or touching me. 

Now, TMI incoming, I'm super itchy down below. I've checked it out, nothing there, but it feels like I'm itchy on the opening of my wooohaaa. Weird. Sort of uncomfortable. I keep weeing like crazy today too, but that's probably because I'm downing water like hell. :haha: 

Ahh, rant over. <3


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat Im not sure either about the clinic. :S Wish I could really help. I ll do my best for you and send you lots of luck that everything works out for you this cycle so you dont have to worry about it ;)


----------



## Sunnii

:haha: I know what you mean :D I'm staying positive. 4 days until I can start testing. Feeling a bit more sure about testing early :haha: Will see I guess. Hoping for a BFP :D





Hopefully this will be your month! :D You deserve it:D


----------



## ja123

I'm really feeling like I'll be out this month. My temp took a nose dive today. :nope:


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Sunnii

You're not out until AF shows up! ;) Keep the positive thinking up! 

Also, girlys, has Marmo77 posted in this thread at all? I haven't seen her post, or am I just blind?


----------



## Cilnia

Ah, that dive can be fixed! Maybe tomorrow it will be higher again. What's your usual luthael fase? How many days?

I got some creamy lightbrown potting today.... Oh dear. Last month i got the same from 11 dpo till AF..... I'm 9 dpo now. It's freaking me out!

Sunnii, just once i guess.. :/


----------



## Cilnia

Our list! (UPDATE: I can't take it anymore, have to do a test earlier !!)

LouiseSix: *18th* (UK)
ja123: *18th* (USA)
Cilnia: *18th* (NL)

Katrus: *19th* (USA)
Mid: *19th* (CA)

Laura617: *20th* (USA)
Babybumpahead: *20th* (USA)
MrsKa: *20th* (NZ)

Sunnii : *25th* (UK)

Marmo77: ??
Rhiaberry: ??


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Good morning ladies. 

How's everyone feeling today? 

I'm just exhausted, but that's likely got a lot more to do with my current work situation than anything else. Still feeling really out...had a little temp dip this morning as well. :-/

I almost tested this morning w an IC purely to make myself stop wondering...but at this point it's really not gonna tell me anything, ya know? 

Glad to see some of y'all feeling positive! Wish I was having some (+) symptoms. .


----------



## ja123

Not sure what my average lp is - this is only my second full cycle since coming off BCP. Last month lp was 12 - so I have two more days if my O guesstimate was right, 4 if FF was correct on my O date.

Not to be dense, but does lp really stay consistent each cycle? I've read that it does but wondering what your experiences have been.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

ja123 said:


> I'm really feeling like I'll be out this month. My temp took a nose dive today. :nope:
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart


Mine too. :-/


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cilnia said:


> Our list! (UPDATE: I can't take it anymore, have to do a test earlier !!)
> 
> LouiseSix: *18th* (UK)
> ja123: *18th* (USA)
> Cilnia: *18th* (NL)
> 
> Katrus: *19th* (USA)
> Midnightfalls: *19th* (CA)
> 
> Laura617: *20th* (USA)
> Babybumpahead: *20th* (USA)
> MrsKa: *20th* (NZ)
> 
> Sunnii : *25th* (UK)
> 
> Marmo77: ??
> Rhiaberry: ??

Oh I'm the 19th as well. ;) I'll be 10dpo.


----------



## katrus78

Good morning and thanks, girls. I am going to my regular appt at fertility clinic in two hours. I am 9 dpo today, so I am not sure what the appt was for, cause they normally schedule it 7dpo CD21, to make sure I ovulated, and then say to come in 10 days after that either for a blood test to see if I am pg or to do the CD3 tests. However, they already confirmed my ovulation on 1dpo, and it's too early for pg testin, so not sure. But I have a consult with a fs, so I will at least ask him what is his course of action for me. 

Sunnii, I tested on the cheepie just now (tmi - collected fmu in a cup, it looked like a good concentration or testing, so I couldn't resist it), and no faint line. I know, it's just 9dpo, but it's definitely disappointing. I am saving my frers though for the official testing in two days. 

No symptoms for me at all. Even the sore bbs went away (only were sore for one evening). I wonder if my bbs would even be good for breast feeding, as I had a huge breast reduction surgery right after my son was born 9 years ago. 

I am feeling kinda down now, not very optimistic. How is that possible, so much bding, and it may not work? It's a mistery to me...


----------



## katrus78

Cilnia, I guess I'll be the rude one, but I think Marmo and Rhiaberry could be removed from the list for now.

My temp is staying up, but I usually have temps in this range right up to CD23, and than they take a dive. So I am scared to take tomorrows temp as I is usually the day I get 98.1 or 98, and then it goes down from there. Ahhhh...


----------



## Sunnii

Cilnia said:


> Ah, that dive can be fixed! Maybe tomorrow it will be higher again. What's your usual luthael fase? How many days?
> 
> I got some creamy lightbrown potting today.... Oh dear. Last month i got the same from 11 dpo till AF..... I'm 9 dpo now. It's freaking me out!
> 
> Sunnii, just once i guess.. :/

Well, I removed them from the members list for now until they post a bit more or at all in this thread?




Cilnia said:


> Our list! (UPDATE: I can't take it anymore, have to do a test earlier !!)
> 
> LouiseSix: *18th* (UK)
> ja123: *18th* (USA)
> Cilnia: *18th* (NL)
> 
> Katrus: *19th* (USA)
> Midnightfalls: *19th* (CA)
> 
> Laura617: *20th* (USA)
> Babybumpahead: *20th* (USA)
> MrsKa: *20th* (NZ)
> 
> Sunnii : *25th* (UK)
> 
> Marmo77: ??
> Rhiaberry: ??

Right, let's be honest. I'm testing on the 20th :rofl:





BabyBumpAhead said:


> Good morning ladies.
> 
> How's everyone feeling today?
> 
> I'm just exhausted, but that's likely got a lot more to do with my current work situation than anything else. Still feeling really out...had a little temp dip this morning as well. :-/
> 
> I almost tested this morning w an IC purely to make myself stop wondering...but at this point it's really not gonna tell me anything, ya know?
> 
> Glad to see some of y'all feeling positive! Wish I was having some (+) symptoms. .

I'm good thank you :) You know, some woman have no symptoms one month and that's the month they got pregnant! Stay positive! :D 



ja123 said:


> Not sure what my average lp is - this is only my second full cycle since coming off BCP. Last month lp was 12 - so I have two more days if my O guesstimate was right, 4 if FF was correct on my O date.
> 
> Not to be dense, but does lp really stay consistent each cycle? I've read that it does but wondering what your experiences have been.


LP is supposed to stay the same each month. At least what my gyno told me!



katrus78 said:


> Good morning and thanks, girls. I am going to my regular appt at fertility clinic in two hours. I am 9 dpo today, so I am not sure what the appt was for, cause they normally schedule it 7dpo CD21, to make sure I ovulated, and then say to come in 10 days after that either for a blood test to see if I am pg or to do the CD3 tests. However, they already confirmed my ovulation on 1dpo, and it's too early for pg testin, so not sure. But I have a consult with a fs, so I will at least ask him what is his course of action for me.
> 
> Sunnii, I tested on the cheepie just now (tmi - collected fmu in a cup, it looked like a good concentration or testing, so I couldn't resist it), and no faint line. I know, it's just 9dpo, but it's definitely disappointing. I am saving my frers though for the official testing in two days.
> 
> No symptoms for me at all. Even the sore bbs went away (only were sore for one evening). I wonder if my bbs would even be good for breast feeding, as I had a huge breast reduction surgery right after my son was born 9 years ago.
> 
> I am feeling kinda down now, not very optimistic. How is that possible, so much bding, and it may not work? It's a mistery to me...

Hope all is good, good luck at the clinic.

Pft. POAS addict :haha: Stop peeing on tests! Only few more days left!

Stay positive! Come on!!! You're not out until AF shows up! Some woman only get their BFPs on 20DPO so woman, suck it up and stay positive :D You need to stay positive or it will never happen! Come on... SMILE! You know you want to :happydance::happydance: (No offence meant by suck it up! Just fyi. Humourous way of saying it!)


AFM: 6DPO and guess what ladies? I have EWCM. Yes. EWCM. What the?! I went to pee and booom, a big glob of it when I was wiping. Neg OPK - already tested to see :haha: I got a bit confused. Read that it can be a good sign! :D
Boobies are super heavy :( Sides aren't as sore anymore but touch my nipple and I'll bite your head off :thumbup:


----------



## Sunnii

This has also made me positive. I had to google the EWCM business. NEVER had it after ovulation before, NEVER. Found this:

*EWCM occurs as a response to increases in estrogen levels. About a week after you ovulate you may have another increase in estrogen, but this increase is not quite as high as what occurs during ovulation. Estrogen and progesterone levels increase to help thicken the lining of your uterus in preparation for implantation. When this happens you might notice a second patch of ewcm. This is not necessarily typical but it is also not unusual.*

Having a few pains in my abdomen. I've had them for the past half an hour. Still super bloated.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sunnii said:


> This has also made me positive. I had to google the EWCM business. NEVER had it after ovulation before, NEVER. Found this:
> 
> *EWCM occurs as a response to increases in estrogen levels. About a week after you ovulate you may have another increase in estrogen, but this increase is not quite as high as what occurs during ovulation. Estrogen and progesterone levels increase to help thicken the lining of your uterus in preparation for implantation. When this happens you might notice a second patch of ewcm. This is not necessarily typical but it is also not unusual.*
> 
> Having a few pains in my abdomen. I've had them for the past half an hour. Still super bloated.


interesting! I had a tiny bit at 5dpo/6dpo too!


----------



## Sunnii

Let's hope it's a pregnancy sign! :D


----------



## katrus78

You should google some more cause I've read somewhere about a globe of EWCM described as a mucus plug related specifically to early pregnancy signs. I think it said it happens around a week after ovulation as well. Good sign!


----------



## katrus78

Ja123, yes, lp stays the same every month. Mine is always 13 days.


----------



## Sunnii

Yey. Staying positive! :D


----------



## katrus78

Ok, I am at the clinic. Lining is 19mm! That's really good, I suppose. I hope the little blasto made it it's home :) now off to the consult!
I guess I am really addicted to this forum if I am posting here from my phone while I wait in the clinic :)
Oh and today everyone decided to bring their babies into the clinic. Seriously?

Update: talked to the doctor. He said with my TSH level it will be hard to get preggo, and they are not going to any more aggressive treatment until I get it to 3 or 4. He also said even if I ovulated, my TSH probably caused the egg to be abnormal so he doubts it got fertilized. Wow.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat :( What a poopy doctor!!! Keep your chin up tho, miracles happen every day!!! You never know!! :)


----------



## Laura617

Posting from my phone so I'm sorry for lack of personal. Will come on later to read all the posts. Chatty bunch! Lol

So I did my temp today and FF took away my O day. I'm feeling really bummed about it. I had made notes on that day that I thought I was ovulating so when FF confirmed it I felt so great and now it took it away. Not even sure why, I figured if my temp got any lower it would but it got higher from yesterday's? So confused


----------



## katrus78

Laura, looked at your chart. Weird, I agree. Well, let's see what temp you'll have tomorrow and if ff will bring it back. Good thing you noted the day though for yourself...

Well, just went to the bathroom and saw pink spotting, not tinted but actually pink... God, I am so disappointed! I know it could be ib, but most likely it is just my normal spotting before af. I usually spot anywhere from 3 to 13 days before af, mostly around 8-10 days (low progesterone, sigh...), so I am not surprised at the spotting...


----------



## Sunnii

katrus78 said:


> Ok, I am at the clinic. Lining is 19mm! That's really good, I suppose. I hope the little blasto made it it's home :) now off to the consult!
> I guess I am really addicted to this forum if I am posting here from my phone while I wait in the clinic :)
> Oh and today everyone decided to bring their babies into the clinic. Seriously?
> 
> Update: talked to the doctor. He said with my TSH level it will be hard to get preggo, and they are not going to any more aggressive treatment until I get it to 3 or 4. He also said even if I ovulated, my TSH probably caused the egg to be abnormal so he doubts it got fertilized. Wow.

I can't believe that the doctor said that. They have to do something if he doubts the egg gets fertilised. What the hell? I'm so sorry :hugs: We have to stay positive this cycle though. YOU have to! It will happen for you chick, it WILL! 


Laura - Sorry, I really can't help you out with it too much as I don't know much about charting, BUT, did you get EWCM on the day it was pinpointed in the first place? What was the last day of your EWCM if so? I think that if you got EWCM, you should have ovulated, charts can mess up sometimes, they're not always right.

Midnight - Ahh, when do you finish work? :D I know. We seem to be a very chatty bunch :haha: It's a good thing though :D Managed 7 pages since yesterday :rofl:

AFM : I went for a nap earlier as I had pains in my abdomen, sort of on my pubic bone and above it? If that makes sense haha. Woke up 3 hours later and it's still there :D/:( It's a good thing I suppose :D


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

You ladies and your symptoms are making me crazy!! I want some!! :cry:

I bet the spotting was IB. Keep the faith!!


----------



## ja123

I hope you guys won't kick me out of the group for this... but I broke down and tested (again). Since it wasn't FMU (only held for about 2 hours), I was certain it would be BFN... but there was the faintest of faint lines!! I took a picture but it's pretty impossible to make out, so I doubt you'll be able to see... 

What to do now - hold for longer and take another? I know I should wait (and I know I said I would!) but I'm just too darn impatient!!
 



Attached Files:







superfaint.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Laura617

I had ewcm the day ff originally told me I ovulated but then a little a week after that (6dpo from that date). My cervix got low, hard and closed the last couple days then today it's high and softer but still feels closed, I think so anyway hard to reach to tell. This is driving me crazy.


----------



## Laura617

ja123 said:


> I hope you guys won't kick me out of the group for this... but I broke down and tested (again). Since it wasn't FMU (only held for about 2 hours), I was certain it would be BFN... but there was the faintest of faint lines!! I took a picture but it's pretty impossible to make out, so I doubt you'll be able to see...
> 
> What to do now - hold for longer and take another? I know I should wait (and I know I said I would!) but I'm just too darn impatient!!

I really hope that's a start of a BFP for you. I can never see faint lines but hopefully it will get darker!!


----------



## katrus78

Bumpy is the only one who really works at her job :haha: I am at work too, and believe it or not, it's been crazy here as we are getting ready for a huge annual inspection on Tuesday... but I am so consumed with the whole baby-making thing that I put on an extra drive to be here and there... Although at my work it is easy to chat on here as I am infront of the computer for like 80% of the time...

And what AFM means? Is it like an afterthought or something?


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

ja123 said:


> I hope you guys won't kick me out of the group for this... but I broke down and tested (again). Since it wasn't FMU (only held for about 2 hours), I was certain it would be BFN... but there was the faintest of faint lines!! I took a picture but it's pretty impossible to make out, so I doubt you'll be able to see...
> 
> What to do now - hold for longer and take another? I know I should wait (and I know I said I would!) but I'm just too darn impatient!!

You're totally kicked out. :) 


Jk - I can't see it but that's so exciting!!!


----------



## LouiseSix

Love, love, love the group name!

Well confession time ladies... I took a test today. Ridiculous as I'm only about 9dpo. No surprises it was BFN. Why do I do it when I know there's hardly any chance of a postive even if I am pg? 

Arghhh!

I haven't had any dizzy spells like I had with my first pregnancy so am starting to think this isn't my month :shrug:

Sounds like lots of you have some interesting symptoms :thumbup:


----------



## ja123

Yeah, it's pretty impossible to tell from the picture. We shall see.

I probably need to work on being patient if I'm even considering having a child - I'm pretty sure being this impatient will not work well as a mom! :dohh:


----------



## Cilnia

Our list! (UPDATE: I can't take it anymore, have to do a test earlier !!)

LouiseSix: *18th* (UK)
ja123: *18th* (USA)
Cilnia: *18th* (NL)

Katrus: *19th* (USA)
Mid: *19th* (CA)

Sunnii : *20th* (UK)
Laura617: *20th* (USA)
Babybumpahead: *20th* (USA)
MrsKa: *20th* (NZ)


----------



## ja123

Cilnia, I think it's fine for you to test earlier, especially considering what a big cheater I've been :blush:


----------



## Cilnia

Laura: Weird!!! That is so strange. I can't see why they have changed it. What happens if you discard the 2 higher temps? You had EWCM so the chance is there that you have ovulated. Charting is not 100% for everyone! Bd' just in case 

Katrus: What's that about?! Can't believe the doctor says it. I don't really understand everything of it, as my english isn't always that good. Is he going to do something about it? Hoping the spotting is IB!!!!


----------



## Cilnia

Lol Ja123! I see a tiny shadow of something that might be there..... Hope the line gets darker! We need some BFP's :D !!


----------



## katrus78

Louise, I took the test today as well at 9 dpo, BFN too, even took it apart (again) and nada. Telling myself to wait til tomorrow, and if my temp drops, than I will get upset, but not today, not yet. I am still hanging on to hope although I have a very little chance because of my stupid thyroid and because I already started spotting...


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Changed mine to the 19th. Been planning on testing that day for a while, guess it didn't get officially changed.

LouiseSix: *18th* (UK)
ja123: *18th* (USA)
Cilnia: *18th* (NL)

Katrus: *19th* (USA)
Midnightfalls: *19th* (CA)
Babybumpahead: *19th* (USA)

Sunnii : *20th* (UK)
Laura617: *20th* (USA)
MrsKa: *20th* (NZ)


----------



## Sunnii

i CAN see it! OMG! Let's hope its a BFP! :D:D:D


----------



## Sunnii

How many DPO are you?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Bump, chin up. Most bfp come with no symptoms. &#61514;


----------



## ja123

I'm either 8 or 10 dpo. I have had zero symptoms other than the fact that Wednesday I took a 3 hour nap in the afternoon and then went to bed at like 9. Beyond that (and a backache, which I think is unrelated), I haven't had anything really.


----------



## Cilnia

midnightfalls said:


> Cil we are both holding steady at 36.9!! lets hope we stay there for the next approx 9 months

It's so funny how it looks alike :haha: I agree it should stay that way for 9 months  !


----------



## Sunnii

3 days till testing!!!!!! I'm going mad here. Just texted my uncle to get me more pregnancy tests :rofl:


----------



## Sunnii

I decided I will test every morning with FMU as of 9DPO :haha: 

and I wasn't gonna test early, yeah, right. I'm a disappointment to myself. 

I still wonder how many of us will get pregnant this cycle :D:D It's so exciting :D Seems like we might have 1 so far :D:D


----------



## katrus78

It's only a few days until we will have a clear picture :)


----------



## Cilnia

Ladies i was wondering. Does your family/friends now you're ttc? No one knows here. It's only between my husband and me. I wish i could tell our parents and family the good news in a fun way. It would be my mother in law's first grandchild and she want's one really bad! lol.
Having a hard time keeping this from my mother.. but i would rather have good news then having to 'disappoint' her every month. 

Good luck to everyone who's testing!!! It's almost bed-time here so i'll talk to you all in the morning. Hope to see some lines ladies!! :) :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sunni, lol all this testing fiasco has certainly gotten to you!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im excited


----------



## Sunnii

:haha: I know!

And yes.. at LEAST 4 of us.. so FX ;)


----------



## Laura617

Cilnia said:


> Ladies i was wondering. Does your family/friends now you're ttc? No one knows here. It's only between my husband and me. I wish i could tell our parents and family the good news in a fun way. It would be my mother in law's first grandchild and she want's one really bad! lol.
> Having a hard time keeping this from my mother.. but i would rather have good news then having to 'disappoint' her every month.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who's testing!!! It's almost bed-time here so i'll talk to you all in the morning. Hope to see some lines ladies!! :) :)

Haven't told anyone we are TTC. Don't want the stress. I didn't tell anyone with our first either lol and was 16 weeks pregnant before I announced it to everyone (except DH).


----------



## Sunnii

I haven't told anyone either. Only me and OH know and as of today, my uncle will be suspecting since I asked him to get me tests :rofl:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cilnia said:


> Ladies i was wondering. Does your family/friends now you're ttc? No one knows here. It's only between my husband and me. I wish i could tell our parents and family the good news in a fun way. It would be my mother in law's first grandchild and she want's one really bad! lol.
> Having a hard time keeping this from my mother.. but i would rather have good news then having to 'disappoint' her every month.
> 
> Good luck to everyone who's testing!!! It's almost bed-time here so i'll talk to you all in the morning. Hope to see some lines ladies!! :) :)

Nope - I'm with you, didn't want to have the expectations looming over my head. Even though they are already there, because everyone knows we want kids eventually, it's less out in the open as long as people don't know we're ttc.



Now, someone better quickly talk me out of testing. I mean really - afternoon urine on 8dpo...testing right now is self-induced torture. WHY do I want to?? :wacko:


----------



## katrus78

I think you should pick the worst test you have, or go buy one, just to take the edge off. I did that actually, I knew it will be negative, and it was, but it did help. It is kinda comforting to hold that stupid stick in your hands and than take it apart... Sorry if I am not very helpful in our common addiction :rofl:

Bump, are you off work now I am guessing? lol


----------



## katrus78

Update from my clinic: The nurse just called me and said: "I am very excited to tell you that your progesterone level is 16!! We normally would like to see anything over 10, so 16 is really good!" I nearly broke down in tears, but I know for sure they really don't like that (I mean you can imagine this woman makes several calls like this daily, man, I would not want her job!). So I held back. And than I though I'd ask you girls to say a prayer for all of us tonight. Just in case. Miracles do happen, do they? I don't know if God is there, but if he is, maybe tonight we should all say a prayer for all of us at about the same time? Before we go to sleep? Please!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> I think you should pick the worst test you have, or go buy one, just to take the edge off. I did that actually, I knew it will be negative, and it was, but it did help. It is kinda comforting to hold that stupid stick in your hands and than take it apart... Sorry if I am not very helpful in our commom addiction :rofl:
> 
> Bump, are you off work now I am guessing? lol

Yah, I have like 10 HPTs on hand from a bundle I bought on Amazon with OPKs and HPTs...having them here definitely makes it tempting.

So, I tested.

And, as expected it's negative:

https://i42.tinypic.com/1s1cv6.jpg

I actually feel better just knowing. I'm glad I peed on that. :winkwink:


Yup, home for the day and exhausted from not sleeping enough. BUT DH and I are going out for dinner, so I'm happy. Wish I could have a glass of wine, though.


----------



## katrus78

Bump... don't wanna sound like I am pushing it... but holy shit, I think I see a very faint line. I mean it might be something else... Can someone else please look asap!!!!!!!


----------



## katrus78

I walked away, and than looked at it again, and I still can see it! Sunni, come on, look at it!


----------



## Sunnii

Katrus! Great news! Let's hope you're right :D:D


----------



## Sunnii

Let's hope for a BFP for you :D and I meant they're right! *


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

I think I know what area you're talking about and it's the edge of the test strip plastic. It's very, very stark white negative in person. Promise. :)

However, that test didn't make me feel any more out than I already do - I seriously feel much better and less anxious. I'm also going to pretend my temp dip today was implantation. (the spike two days ago was from starting progesterone)


----------



## katrus78

BabyBumpAhead said:


> I think I know what area you're talking about and it's the edge of the test strip plastic. It's very, very stark white negative in person. Promise. :)
> 
> However, that test didn't make me feel any more out than I already do - I seriously feel much better and less anxious. I'm also going to pretend my temp dip today was implantation. (the spike two days ago was from starting progesterone)

No, I knew you gonna think I am talking about that line on the edge, but I am not, there is one thin one somewhat closer... But I will trust you that it's nothing there lol. Well, now we know not to trust Karina with line spotting cause she'll see one on a blank test :wacko: And that's funny cause I never see lines on many tests where others see something :)

And it's still fun to look at it (thanks for posting it), can't wait for other tests tomorrow morning!!!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> BabyBumpAhead said:
> 
> 
> I think I know what area you're talking about and it's the edge of the test strip plastic. It's very, very stark white negative in person. Promise. :)
> 
> However, that test didn't make me feel any more out than I already do - I seriously feel much better and less anxious. I'm also going to pretend my temp dip today was implantation. (the spike two days ago was from starting progesterone)
> 
> No, I knew you gonna think I am talking about that line on the edge, but I am not, there is one thin one somewhat closer... But I will trust you that it's nothing there lol. Well, now we know not to trust Karina with line spotting cause she'll see one on a blank test :wacko: And that's funny cause I never see lines on many tests where others see something :)Click to expand...

hahaha well - I'll test again tomorrow or Sunday. I'm glad you have hope for me! :thumbup:

Are you busy up in Chi town peeing on things too? :winkwink:


----------



## katrus78

No, I already got my dose of disappointment from this morning's test. I went to the Dollar Tree yesterday and picked up those New Choice $1 tests, got two, used one this morning. Stark white, not even a hint, but def felt better, just like you now probably. I am scared to test tomorrow. Gonna go google about the progesterone levels on different dpo days...


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> No, I already got my dose of disappointment from this morning's test. I went to the Dollar Tree yesterday and picked up those New Choice $1 tests, got two, used one this morning. Stark white, not even a hint, but def felt better, just like you now probably. I am scared to test tomorrow. Gonna go google about the progesterone levels on different dpo days...

Anywhere from 10 - 28 is normal and acceptable for the first few after conception.


----------



## Sunnii

Officially 7DPO! :happydance:


----------



## MrsKA

Woah I go away for a day and come back to so much !!! Ive only just got enough time to post a very quick post asI have to go work (I have a wedding to shoot and its absolutely boiling hot with bright bright sun, this is going to be hard!)

Wow Katrus that's so exciting for you I hope that it results in a BFP !

Im still testing on the 20th but I have been using opk tests as I have a lot of those first thing in the morning but they are less sensitive than my actual pregnancy tests which I will save for Monday so pointless really but I am a serial POAS too !!! It's so annoying in NZ you can't buy cheap strip tests ! you can buy OPKs but the cheapest preg test you can buy is $10 for one, its ridiculous !


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

MrsKA said:


> Woah I go away for a day and come back to so much !!! Ive only just got enough time to post a very quick post asI have to go work (I have a wedding to shoot and its absolutely boiling hot with bright bright sun, this is going to be hard!)
> 
> Wow Katrus that's so exciting for you I hope that it results in a BFP !
> 
> Im still testing on the 20th but I have been using opk tests as I have a lot of those first thing in the morning but they are less sensitive than my actual pregnancy tests which I will save for Monday so pointless really but I am a serial POAS too !!! It's so annoying in NZ you can't buy cheap strip tests ! you can buy OPKs but the cheapest preg test you can buy is $10 for one, its ridiculous !

Want me to mail you some? You could pay me back via pay pal & I could send you some Wondfus - they're $10 for 50...so even with shipping itd be a lot less than $10/ea.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies!! So glad to see people are doing well. I had to go lay down i was way to exhausted.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

midnightfalls said:


> Hey ladies!! So glad to see people are doing well. I had to go lay down i was way to exhausted. Trying not to read too much into it.
> 
> Kat that really is great news!! I m soo happy for you and you can bet i ll be here saying my prayers for you!!!
> 
> :)
> 
> Wow bump 10$ for 50 TESTS! im blown away even in quebec the cheapest i was able to find was bout 1.50 per test online. I hate quebec.....even more now!!

Amazon is amazing - you can get all kinds of stuff cheap on there. I pay $10 for like 50 OPKs too (with free 2 day shipping). :happydance: Happy to mail any to anyone who needs them!

Looks like with shipping to almost anywhere it'd still be <$20 USD for 50 OPKs or 40 OPKs + 10 HPTs. Y'all just let me know!


----------



## ja123

Ugh, AF type cramps tonight... not cool! :growlmad:


----------



## katrus78

Hey, how do you guys add pics as attachments on here? I add as URL so they come out really huge. I use photobucket.


----------



## Cilnia

Hey ladies, a quick hello cuz i got to go now!! just wanted to quickly upload my BFN... Sucks! FF says possible triphasic... at one point i did think i saw a faint shadow but then again - pic says otherwise!

Testing in 2 days again..

see ya in a few hours.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120218_083709.jpg
File size: 86.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Sunnii

First of all - Woah, that's some cheap tests. Would you mind buying and selling me some next week? Ofc, I'll send you money via Paypal :) Like 40 OPKS = 10 HPTs. I'm waiting till next week as AF is due then but hoping she stays away for 9 months :haha:

Kat, You can post pictures here, just copy the URL :)

Cilnia - it's still early to test! You're not out till AF if here.

Ja123 - AF cramps are a lot like pregnancy cramps, I can tell you that so stay positive, the witch might not arrive!

AFM : I just woke up not long ago. Lazy saturday in :D Feeling great though still tired but that's due to me going to sleep at 3am again. As for the sleep, wasn't that great itself. I've been waking up, raging on OH and going back to sleep. If he touches me wrong at night, somewhere I'm ticklish or something, I get so irritated. I had some crazy dreams last night, very vivid but not about babies! 

My OH noticed I've got a dark line going from the abdomen to my pubic bone.. and that my areolas are getting quite dark. They actually stand out with their darkness, I think he's imagining things though. I haven't noticed that but then again, I don't look at my boobs everyday like he does :rofl: Boobies are still sore though, only when you poke them though, so that's good :D


----------



## Laura617

My goodness you gals are a chatty bunch lol I can barely keep up and sure thats going to get even worse as everyone gets close to (or continues to) test.

If I miss anyone then i'm sorry but of course lots of baby dust to all and Kat definently praying!

ja123 - sorry about cramps but cramps can be normal at this stage so fingers crossed its not the witch.

Kat - I use photobucket as well so not sure, I never worry too much about size lol.

Cilnia - I don't see anything but I never see lines. I hope that its the start of a BFP though, maybe when you test next there will be a giant line waiting!

Well I had too much time on my hands this evening while trying to get my fussy toddler to sleep so was playing with my chart, I think I am chart obsessed but hey it gives me something to do so I feel useful. I have discovered that if my temp goes up tomorrow to 97.4 or higher then FF will bring back my O day. So fingers crossed that it does and makes me stop driving myself crazy. 
So I am currently sticking with that day and hoping for the best but if it doesn't bring it back then I will just wait it out. either way I am staying here because I want to see how everyone gets on. I have a good feeling for this thread and think there are going to be some BFPs coming really soon.


----------



## Sunnii

Plus, BnB will resize it for you anyway Kat, don't worry. Just post them :)


----------



## Sunnii

I've got a hell of a runny nose today. It's stuffy really but every so often water just runs down my face. I've had no cramps today yet. Well, I'm still super bloated - my bloated stomach never lasts that long and I've had this since roughly 3DPO, I still had it around O but it wasn't as ... extreme? Whereas I pretty much look pregnant with a stomach puffed out that much and I'm usually a very skinny girly. My boobs are still sore, though my nipples have got a lot more, even when I'm moving my t-shirt or just walking round, they sort of get irritated by the t-shirt. They also feel really, really heavy I have to say and certainly much bigger than usual. My nipples have gone crazy in size, like, crazy and the areolas have gotten a lot darker than they usually are. I really feel like this is my month. I'm feeling super positive. Anyway, onto cervical mucous! My CM is REALLY heavy today, super heavy again and I have to wear period pads as it leaks through otherwise :wacko: It's rather uncomfortable. It's still sticky & white but it also stretches in some bits - very weird! Going back to cramping, I don't feel any cramping at all, but every so often I feel like I've got some kind of a contraction happening on left/right side, near the hip or on my pubic bone. All that with the vivid dreams last night, seriously makes me think I'm pregnant. Especially since this is the heaviest CM I got so far. I used to have to use panty liners but they wouldn't leak through whereas now, I'm worse than a fountain.

Anyway, how are you all ladies? Any symptoms or BFPs today? :)


----------



## Cilnia

katrus78 said:


> Update from my clinic: The nurse just called me and said: "I am very excited to tell you that your progesterone level is 16!! We normally would like to see anything over 10, so 16 is really good!" I nearly broke down in tears, but I know for sure they really don't like that (I mean you can imagine this woman makes several calls like this daily, man, I would not want her job!). So I held back. And than I though I'd ask you girls to say a prayer for all of us tonight. Just in case. Miracles do happen, do they? I don't know if God is there, but if he is, maybe tonight we should all say a prayer for all of us at about the same time? Before we go to sleep? Please!

I prayed directly to you! I don't really believe in god, but i believe you got my praying/hoping/wishing.... It's wonderful news that your progesterone is 16! Time for a BFP :D


----------



## Cilnia

Sunnii: sounds promising! Can't wait for you to test!!

Laura: Really hope your temp goes up. FxFx


----------



## katrus78

Good morning, everyone! 
Cil, I don't believe in God either, but I think sending some strong wishes to the universe might help, energy, power of thought theory stuff, you know. Thank you though, it just makes me feel better. I prayed for all of us too last night. 

Sunnii, great symptoms, wow, hope to see your bfp very very soon!

I did another dollar cheepie this morning - stark white. But the temp went up even higher, so I will postpone my disappointment until tomorrow. 

I gotta go now but I'll be back in a couple of hours.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> Cil, I don't believe in God either, but I think sending some strong wishes to the universe might help, energy, power of thought theory stuff, you know. Thank you though, it just makes me feel better. I prayed for all of us too last night.
> 
> Sunnii, great symptoms, wow, hope to see your bfp very very soon!
> 
> I did another dollar cheepie this morning - stark white. But the temp went up even higher, so I will postpone my disappointment until tomorrow.
> 
> I gotta go now but I'll be back in a couple of hours.

Stark white here too. 

But my temps look like crud. :-/


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi Ladies, I'm working hard so don't have time to take/upload pics sorry.

Still feeling sad about my BFN but also still keep feeling sick and have had almost contiual stomach cramps now since Thursday - not intense but it just feels like something is going on in there. I just now have to hope that it is!

Lot's of positive news coming from all of you. Odds say at least one of us must be pg this month do you think?

:dust:


----------



## Sunnii

Stay positive ladies! Still early to test :D


----------



## Cilnia

True Sun! :D Atleast 14 dpo... but even then - it can be early.


----------



## Sunnii

Exactly! So stay positive.

Ladies, I noticed a dark line on my abdomen today, any ideas? I can't seem to find that its a pregnancy symptom anywhere :S Sort of worried.

Also, got bruised boobs and uterus cramping.


----------



## LouiseSix

I am trying to feel positive. I am even enjoying feeling sick :wacko:


----------



## Sunnii

:haha: Enjoy!

Ladies, do you get a pos OPK when pregnant?


----------



## Cilnia

A dark line ? Mmm.. Have no idea. Like a skin problem? Or do you mean a line from your bellybutton down like preg woman sometimes have?


----------



## Cilnia

I don't have any OPK's in house. But i know that i got a positive one last month and i was not preg :( I really thought i was because of the OPK!


----------



## katrus78

I had that kind of line, much later though, but I did, so it could be something to add to the list. :) and yes, I believe, you would get a pos opk when pg. Are u getting some of those???!!


----------



## Sunnii

Like a dark line from abdomen to lady bits.

I was just wondering, I have some left and I NEED to POAS. :rofl:


----------



## katrus78

Sure go ahead! If you are pg, you won't need them anymore anyway! Lol


----------



## ja123

Yayayayay!!!


----------



## Cilnia

Pee on them!! Lots of woman who get pos OPK when preg :D I know you just need to poas.. haha do it on a save OPK


----------



## sallyhansen76

Either way poas tomorrow!


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG OUR FIRST BFP!! Congradulations Ja123!!!! Thats amazing!!!!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAY

sunni now you have to change our title to 1 BFP!! WHOOOHOOO


----------



## Cilnia

Yeaaaaaaaaah Ja123 how wonderfull!!!!! So your faint line was a good sign :D Super! Congratulations, our first BFP!!!! 

Hooraaaayy!! Don't leave us just yet, we need some HCG.... throw us some will ya


----------



## Cilnia

Mid: your chart looks great! I'm smelling a bfp soon.... :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

lets hope your right cilnia!!!! :) Yours is also so i d say yours too!! :)


----------



## Sunnii

Congratulations Ja123!!! :D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## Sunnii

I'll get my tests on monday, so i don't test early ;)


----------



## Laura617

Ja - yay! Congrats that's so exciting, so happy for you!!

Midnight & cil - I have serious chart envy because you both have really promising charts.

My temp did go up this morning do FF gave me back my crosshairs on the day I keep feeling is right. So hopefully they don't take it away again lol


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

ja123 said:


> Yayayayay!!!
> 
> View attachment 341918

OH MY GOSH YAY! :happydance:



SO happy for you Ja!!

And not gonna lie - I still can't see a line on your first one LOL - I'm really glad it was there...I thought you might have line eye. ;)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

And just for fun, because I was really depressed about my crap temperatures today, I overlayed our chart, Ja - 

https://i43.tinypic.com/208xp2b.png


----------



## Cilnia

Laura, alright then!!! That's great news. Hooray for the crosslines :D


----------



## ja123

Thanks so much, ladies! I don't really believe it yet. The line on the FRER I did this morning was a good bit darker than yesterday's too, but I went ahead and did a digi because I knew that my husband wasn't going to believe it without seeing it in writing!

Sending babydust to everyone - can't wait to see some more bfps!!!


----------



## Sunnii

So happy for you!

I'm seriously thinking I'm pregnant. I have had so much fatigue for the past few hours and just feeling so.. tired and crap and sore, I have to be. I'll cry if I get a BFN this month.


----------



## katrus78

Congratulation, Ja!!!!! Omg!!! Very very happy for you!!! I feel like the bfp gate is now open for us!!! Let's keep them rolling, ladies!!!!! Ja, happy and healthy 9 months to you!!! How did your DH react?


----------



## katrus78

Bump and Cil - I overplayed my chart onto both of yours and it's so super close, especially to Cil's! It's kinda awesome. Mine is in Fahrenheit, but I noticed similarities to both of your charts a few days ago actually.


----------



## LouiseSix

Congratulations Ja!


----------



## Sunnii

now, at least another 2 or 3 of us statistically should get our BFPs! So hopes up! :D


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Bump and Cil - I overplayed my chart onto both of yours and it's so super close, especially to Cil's! It's kinda awesome. Mine is in Fahrenheit, but I noticed similarities to both of your charts a few days ago actually.

Y'all both have triphasic-looking charts! Jealous. =/ Mine looks like poo.


----------



## katrus78

Laura617 said:


> Ja - yay! Congrats that's so exciting, so happy for you!!
> 
> Midnight & cil - I have serious chart envy because you both have really promising charts.
> 
> My temp did go up this morning do FF gave me back my crosshairs on the day I keep feeling is right. So hopefully they don't take it away again lol

Yey for cross hairs! Your chart isn't bad at all, you are right now staying way over cover line, so fingers crossed you will stay here!


----------



## katrus78

BabyBumpAhead said:


> katrus78 said:
> 
> 
> Bump and Cil - I overplayed my chart onto both of yours and it's so super close, especially to Cil's! It's kinda awesome. Mine is in Fahrenheit, but I noticed similarities to both of your charts a few days ago actually.
> 
> Y'all both have triphasic-looking charts! Jealous. =/ Mine looks like poo.Click to expand...

Bump, oops, please forgive me, I meant I overplayed Cilnia's and Midnight's. I feel like an ass. Please don't be mad. Look, speaking only for myself, mine may look triphasic, but I've had all bfns so far, and no matter the chart, my overall chances are super low due to my TSH level. I am just trying to postpone the real disappointment feeling until the temp drops. In any case, I will be here until we all get our bfp! Please, cheer a little bit. Hugs!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> BabyBumpAhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katrus78 said:
> 
> 
> Bump and Cil - I overplayed my chart onto both of yours and it's so super close, especially to Cil's! It's kinda awesome. Mine is in Fahrenheit, but I noticed similarities to both of your charts a few days ago actually.
> 
> Y'all both have triphasic-looking charts! Jealous. =/ Mine looks like poo.Click to expand...
> 
> Bump, oops, please forgive me, I meant I overplayed Cilnia's and Midnight's. I feel like an ass. Please don't be mad. Look, speaking only for myself, mine may look triphasic, but I've had all bfns so far, and no matter the chart, my overall chances are super low due to my TSH level. I am just trying to postpone the real disappointment feeling until the temp drops. In any case, I will be here until we all get our bfp! Please, cheer a little bit. Hugs!!Click to expand...

I'm not mad lol! I'm happy for y'all if you have pretty charts!! If I'm not gonna get a BFP I at least want some of y'all, too!

Hopefully the thyroid issues will not come into play this cycle. And if they do - at least you know for next cycle that your meds need to be changed. FX for you! 

We still have a few days before these BFNs mean much, anyway. :winkwink:


----------



## Sunnii

Feeling so fatigued, cold, bleh, meh, I've got pains on my left side and abdomen, I'm going to sleep. Very early night for me. Good night ladies. Cheer up and stay positive! :D


----------



## ja123

Katrus, yesterday when I showed him the super faint FRER, he didn't really believe it. He said "it seems like the line should be at least as dark as the other one" - he has no clue. But of course he believe the digi this morning! I don't really think it's hit either one of us yet... I wonder when it will feel real?


----------



## katrus78

Lol,men! I think when you feel the baby kick on the inside, than it feels real! I was kind of freaked out... It felt so weird that there is a living thing inside of me lol :) I was actually about most of your girlies' age when I had my son, 23 when I got pg, and 24 when he was born.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

ja123 said:


> Katrus, yesterday when I showed him the super faint FRER, he didn't really believe it. He said "it seems like the line should be at least as dark as the other one" - he has no clue. But of course he believe the digi this morning! I don't really think it's hit either one of us yet... I wonder when it will feel real?

Most people say it feels pretty real once they hear the heartbeat on ultrasound...but I have a lot of patients tell me "Women become moms when they get pregnant, men become dads when the baby is born."


----------



## Cilnia

That's beautiful Bump. I think it's true! Also, i have seen charts go down.. and then up again and we're preggo!! 

I overlayed my chart as well with Mid 'n Kat, it's so funny too see :) I do believe ours look 'how it's suppose to look' but i'm sooo gonna scream if it turns out to be fake lol!! Would be totally me though


----------



## Laura617

thanks Kat. I have serious chart envy of a lot of you though lol.

I just want to say that if you are testing and getting BFNs right now to remember that statistically only 15.9% of women will get a BFP by 9dpo so if you are around there or even just past then there is still plenty of time to get a positive at this point.

I'm feeling much calmer today about my chart lol just have to see what tomorrow brings now.

I feel like I am making up symptoms or can't quite decide if I am feeling something or if my mind is playing tricks on me lol how crazy is that? I woke up this morning completely stuffed up but all clear now. Every night for the past few nights my throat has gone completely dry before I goto sleep. 
I also made chicken last night for dinner, I love chicken. I ate a couple bites and was completely put off. I had a huge aversion to chicken during my last pregnancy so of course my mind went crazy but it might just have been because I have been fighting off a bug anyway.

As for feeling real. It took awhile to feel real for me before. I think when I heard the heartbeat it sunk in. As for DH well he didn't really react at all during my whole pregnancy. We talked names and getting stuff ready but you could tell he wasn't sure what to do or say and I don't think it was real for him at all. Then as soon as our son was born his whole world changes and everything hit him at once, so don't worry if guys don't get all excited something, trust me in the end that baby will be their whole world.


----------



## Cilnia

So you loved chicken with your son and now you were put off after a few bites? It's a girl! :happydance:


----------



## MrsKA

OMG CONGRATS JA123 !!! that is so so awesome ! how many DPO were you when you tested ? Im 10 days tomorrow ARGH I can't wait but I always know it could be too early but still ! I actually don't know whether I am or not, I have no inkling anymore :( symptoms come and go now and sometimes im fine. The only symptom that seems to be consistent is sore boobs and that my cervix is quite high and firm but I haven't been checking it for very long so I don't have a huge amount to compare it to. My chart is a little weird, sometimes I get flat temps and sometimes I don't. How is it looking though ? i'm not that good at reading charts and mine isn't exactly climbing, I guess the temp is staying up though. Any interpretation ?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d319

Good luck ladies, don't count yourselves out yet ! with my first pregnancy I got a negative when I was two days late and only got a positive when I was 5 days late !


----------



## Cilnia

I think your chart looks good MrsKa! It's high, so that's good. You BD'd plenty so fingers crossed the warriors made it to the fort! :D


----------



## MrsKA

I'm hoping so !!! Hubbys "warriors" seem to be pretty good ! every time I have conceived we have BD 3-5 days earlier and they have seemed to have stuck around, Girls every time as well (including my wee angel) so it kinda supports the whole shettles thing hahaha


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

MrsKA said:


> OMG CONGRATS JA123 !!! that is so so awesome ! how many DPO were you when you tested ? Im 10 days tomorrow ARGH I can't wait but I always know it could be too early but still ! I actually don't know whether I am or not, I have no inkling anymore :( symptoms come and go now and sometimes im fine. The only symptom that seems to be consistent is sore boobs and that my cervix is quite high and firm but I haven't been checking it for very long so I don't have a huge amount to compare it to. My chart is a little weird, sometimes I get flat temps and sometimes I don't. How is it looking though ? i'm not that good at reading charts and mine isn't exactly climbing, I guess the temp is staying up though. Any interpretation ?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d319
> 
> Good luck ladies, don't count yourselves out yet ! with my first pregnancy I got a negative when I was two days late and only got a positive when I was 5 days late !

I think your chart looks great - but are you sure you didn't ovulate on Feb 12? Your temp jump after that seems more pronounced.

That being said, I'm relatively new to temping and am likely crazy. :wacko:



I have a hard time telling if I'm really having some light cramping or I'm just so desperate to feel something and it's in my mind. I feel like a lunatic lol! Anyone else have trouble with that?

Also, I tend to cramp in my back with AF (because my uterus is retroverted) would pregnancy-type cramps be felt there also or in the front?? This is all so foreign to me.

I'm 10dpo tomorrow as well. GL!


----------



## Cilnia

MrsKa: How is your HCG? I may have missed it. But last thing i read it was 8. Did it drop?

Bump: yeh i know how that is. Sometimes i think, i think i feel nauseated. Then again i wonder if it was just something i ate. Making myself crazy with that.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow ladies, what a convo.


----------



## Sunnii

Hey girlies!

All those stressing over charts - this is why I don't do it! I don't understand them either, but that's not the point :rofl:

Try and stay positive when it comes to everything. We are due another few BFPs this month and we WILL get them. Statistically, we have to!

If not, there's always next month! I hope some of you at least will stick around even if you get your BFP this month and even if you get a BFN this month! Let's stick together! :D 

AFM, I just woke up. I went to bed and something just woke me up now and I'm not too tired :wacko: I seem to be tired one minute, fine the next :wacko: I get those fatigued moments too, then I'm fine and then they come again. It's a nightmare.

I'm praying for a BFP this month, the first month. I seem to have so many positive symptoms that aren't in my head, I'm really hoping that this is it.


----------



## ja123

MrsKA, I think your chart looks great! I thought mine from last month seemed better than this month - I guess you just never know!

Had I not discarded two temps, FF would have had me at 9dpo the day I got my positive test. However, I disagreed with FF this month and I think I'm actually 11dpo... which I think is probably correct because 9dpo is pretty early for a positive.


----------



## Laura617

why did it I do it? What made me do it? I am 9dpo (if its correct) and i tested and not even with fmu lol just had an overwhelming urge to pee on something. Of course BFN but still really early so i didn't expect otherwise.:dohh:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura617 said:


> why did it I do it? What made me do it? I am 9dpo (if its correct) and i tested and not even with fmu lol just had an overwhelming urge to pee on something. Of course BFN but still really early so i didn't expect otherwise.:dohh:

hahahaha - that is EXACTLY what I did yesterday at 8dpo. Middle of the day, overwhelming urge to join pee and stick in glorious harmony...result: blinding white stare.


----------



## katrus78

Bump, yeah, I have phantom nausea lol. 
Midnight, funny, I just spent two hours cooking, waiting for oh to come over. 
Sunnii, I love charting!! I have three, actually! I put a temp on an app in my phone, then on ff on my iPad and on another software on my computer, it's ridiculous, but it makes me feel so much more in control! I am a total control freak at work (yey for my co-workers!) and at home, so charting fits right in with my control of finances, my son's homework and my other daily routine. :) I remember when I was bding for my son, I just was shooting for the middle of my cycle, and I had no idea about any of this stuff, like cm or cp etc, and it worked anyway! From the first time I must note. But than it took 8 years ( on and off with a couple of my exes. I started getting into it about a two years ago and it totally sucked me in! So I think it's awesome that you know so much about all this stuff when you are trying for your first, you are probably way more knowledgeable than a lot of people around you, even the ones with kids. I really hope you get it from the first try so you don't have to get into charting and all the extras!


----------



## katrus78

BabyBumpAhead said:


> Laura617 said:
> 
> 
> why did it I do it? What made me do it? I am 9dpo (if its correct) and i tested and not even with fmu lol just had an overwhelming urge to pee on something. Of course BFN but still really early so i didn't expect otherwise.:dohh:
> 
> hahahaha - that is EXACTLY what I did yesterday at 8dpo. Middle of the day, overwhelming urge to join pee and stick in glorious harmony...result: blinding white stare.Click to expand...

:rofl: damn, it made me laugh so bad


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Y'all (!) I am going CRAZY. :wacko:


I wish I could fast forward to 14dpo, get a definitive yes/no, and move on with my life. 

My only symptom is fatigue...but I'm always tired anyway, so that's not a symptom so much as normal. 

What dpo is everybody? I'm losing track. 9dpo here.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Bump i completely understand, want it to fast forward to when we have definate answers. Guess life just isnt that understanding ;)

Im heading to bed now, wishing everyone a wonderful night and more bfp (depending whos poas tomorrow morning) xxxx Sweet dreams all


----------



## MrsKA

BBA - could possibly have but my last + opk was on the morning of the 10th and then by early afternoon it was negative again. My strongest OPK was on the 9th. Im not entirely sure when you count the 12-36 hours from, the first, strongest or last opk ? I would have though that the 12th would have been too late ???

Cilnia - last Wednesday my hcg was 8 (pretty sure its from my old pregnancy though) have another blood test on Wednesday. If I am pregnant I will be living proof that you can ovulate and fall pregnant with low levels of remaining hcg. They were around 12 when I ovulated !


----------



## Laura617

Oh I forgot to add pics of my big fat BFNs from today. 8dpo in middle of the day lol.
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc213/laura_617/a47fc759.jpg
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc213/laura_617/5e643611.jpg
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc213/laura_617/14f7a235.jpg
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc213/laura_617/801fbb65.jpg


----------



## Sunnii

Kat, yeah. I'm sort of happy I looked into it all :haha: Sort of have an idea of what to expect :)

MrsKA, you should count the 12-36 hours from the moment you get your FIRST positive OPK. You can get a few positives - almost positives after but it's the first that counts ;)


AFM, I just woke up. Got a sore throat. Totally can't talk. My nose is like a fountain again, not pretty, feeling so crappy. Had totally weird vivid dreams last night again :rofl: They were.. rather interesting :rofl: How're you all today? :D


----------



## Sunnii

Laura :hugs: It's still too early!!


----------



## MrsKA

OMG im so nervous to test tomorrow morning ! so so scared. Good Luck to everyone testing on the 20th too !!! Lots of BFP I hope !


----------



## Sunnii

Yeys! :D POAS time tomorrow :rofl: Shall be interesting, I'll only be 9DPO tomorrow though so it's still early! Hopefully it'll be it :D


----------



## Cilnia

Goodmorning girls! I can join the bfn list today, 11 dpo. Could be too early.. but i'm still spotting :( bad sign for me. 

On myphone now, will catch up in a few..


----------



## Sunnii

Aww, so sorry Cilnia :hugs: Maybe you'll still get your BFP. Stay positive :)

Update - I keep getting a bit nausea's today, sort of comes and goes and I'm having weird cramping and random pains in my abdomen today. In the middle of the night I woke up with sort of ovulation pains in my left side, next to my hip. So keeping my hopes up. I seem to be really hot too today. I have a full blown running nose today - not pretty and not comfortable! 

How are you all girlies?


----------



## Sunnii

Also, my boobs are definitely more sensitive today too. Even touching my nipples is annoying me. It doesn't hurt so much but it's very uncomfortable, like super uncomfortable. They seem fuller and bigger too, which is a plus in my case :rofl:


----------



## Sunnii

I'm so bloated. Bleh. I feel like I need a #2 but it seems it's just cramps. I've got a few, light ones, coming and going for the past hour :happydance: Different than AF cramps. Definitely different though. Ahh... I just want to test!


----------



## LouiseSix

Hello ladies!

Lots happening I see. I'm still feeling sick and very tired. Also I can't stop eating but that can be normal for me too!

I have a question: what happens if you pee on a opk and get a positive when about 10/11 dpo? I did that earlier as I was so desperate to pee on something but didn't want ot waste another pregnancy test :blush:

All this peeing on stick obsession is worrying me! 

Does it mean anything? Oh and I keep crying xx


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

BFN here - 10dpo...looking more and more like its not gonna happen this cycle. I haven't seen nearly enough BFPs around here this morning! 

I'll respond to each you later - on my phone right now.


----------



## katrus78

BFN this morning on FRER for me. Bbs are sore, got a sore throat. But overall feel like the :witch: is coming. I will post my test tomorrow though, if it's ok, as I still feel a tiny bit of hope and want to hang on to it just one day longer :(
I've seen a few girls posting their bfp yesterday. - so jealous!
Louise, test!!! positive opk may be a good sign!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Did anyone watch the sperm race video??


----------



## katrus78

I wasn't able to play the video from the post but I have watched it before, and I think everyone should. It is an amazing video, very informative!


----------



## Cilnia

I watched the video! In fact, he whole show. It was awesome indeed. Felt kinda sad for all those sperm cells that just die.. lol !!! If you see the struggle they have to endure before getting to the cell i can understand why it's so hard getting pregnant... Though so many people get preggo that just do it once unprotected.. 

Anyways, too bad for the BFN's.... I'm happy we got 1 (Ja123) but we def need more than that ladies!!!

Also 9 dpo is sooooo early...

Louise, i agree with Kat. You should test!!!


----------



## Cilnia

ja123: (USA) PREGNANT!!!!! :bfp:
Katrus: *BFN but no AF!* (USA)
Midnightfalls: *BFN but no AF!* (CA)
Babybumpahead: *BFN but no AF!* (USA)
Laura617: *BFN but no AF!* (USA)
Cilnia: *BFN but no AF!* (NL)

LouiseSix: *19th *(UK)
Sunnii : *20th* (UK)
MrsKa: *Bloodtest wednesday* (NZ)


----------



## Sunnii

I'm still not testing until tomorrow or even Tuesday at 10DPO. Trying to hold off. :happydance:

Some of you that tested today and yesterday, you know, it's still early, you're more likely to get a BFP at 12-14DPO rather than 9-10DPO so stay positive ;) You're still not out. There's some woman that never get a BFP until they're two weeks late! You're not out until AF shows up :)

Louise - A positive OPK can mean a lot of different things. Technically, and OPK will turn positive when you're pregnant BUT it can also turn pregnant because of hormone changes due to AF approaching. It's not an accurate way of telling whether you're PG or not and mind that if you're pregnant, the test line on the OPK should be SUPER dark. I would test if I was you but don't get your hopes up too high just based on that. I was gonna use some OPKs to see and test early too but I'm holding off.

Midnight - I'm about to watch the video now ;)

AFM, feeling good. Positive about this cycle! Seriously. Still having some on and off cramping/pains in my abdomen. My abdomen feels.. different. Can't really explain it so looking forward to testing :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sunni, let me know what you think about the video. 

Louise, if you do test let us all know how that goes! :) Ladies we are due for another bfp soon!! :)


----------



## Sunnii

I watched it with my OH, all 6 parts :haha: and what I think of it? It was awesome. No way I'm pregnant though, no way!


----------



## MrsKA

:( BFN here for me too ! I know its only 10DPO but I used a super sensitive test. The other tests I have are just standard 25 sensitivity ones so I know I won't be able to get a positive result for a few days if I am pregnant. I have my blood test on Wednesday anyway but I will test again that morning too as I wont get my blood result until Friday.


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi, thank for the suggestion for the peeonastick site. Line was not as dark as test line so probably shouldn't get my hopes up.

Will do a test in the morning - will try to post results but will be getting ready for work as well as dealing with a toddler so may not get a chance until the evening.

Think I'll sprinkle some baby dust on all of us :dust:

xxx


----------



## Cilnia

Oh no! I'm having a bit more light pink spotting now :( It was light beige 2 days a go, very light pink yesterday, and now bit more light pink. Hoped it would have stopped. I'm soo angry! I know it doesn't mean anything yet, can go both ways. But i hate it because this cycle was so different then last cycle. Now i don't know what to look for in the next cycle. 

Last month | this month
dry CM - creamy CM
boob pain - no boob pain
sore nipples - no sore nipples
not emo at all - very emo
skin outbreak - much less outbreak
very bloated - less bloated
cp high very soft - cp high very firm

If AF arrives i won't be able to check symptoms next month!!! :hissy:


----------



## Sunnii

MrsKA - I'm so sorry, but you're still not out until AF arrives, hope she stays away :hugs:

Louise - I'm crossing my fingers from you. We are due a few more BFPs in the next few days and I hope you're one of them. Let us know the results of the test, as soon as possible!

Cilnia - I know how you feel. If I'm not pregnant this month, I have no idea what to go on with for next month. I'm definitely not imagining them either, I've kept a few aside as I think they were in my head but seriously, I better get my BFP :haha: Maybe it's still not too late for you until full flow AF shows up! Some woman have light periods during their pregnancies so you're still not technically out! :D

AFM: Anyways, I'm gonna try hold off testing tomorrow, but if I can't contain it, I'll be POAS I would like to at least wait till 10DPO. I don't know when I implanted if I did at all, but suspecting 6DPO with the cramps I've had. 

My abdomen feels a lot harder than it normally would. I could literally push my hands in and on my bladder to see if I needed to wee (I had a hell lot bladder problems and unless it's really pressing down, I can't feel if I need to wee so that was my way of checking it ) and I can't do that anymore. It's like there's a plastic board inside me that I can't get past (once again, my awesome way of explaining things ) I have this occasional dull pain in my abdomen and ovaries so I'm hoping that there is something there. I felt nauseas a few times today and I've got superbad congestion and a stuffy nose so I'm sort of hoping that it's a symptom. 

Anyway, few more days till I'll know for sure whether I'm pregnant or not, it's driving me crazy not knowing! I have the weirdest of the weirdest of CM's today, seriously. It's white - but very stretchy - like 5cm stretchy - other bits are very sticky, some are watery, it's like a mix of ALL CM's. It's freaky and looks very disgusting. I have excess of it on my underwear too so let's hope it's a good sign.

Cervix wise - mine is higher than it normally is, usually I could reach it with my middle finger whereas now, I need to actually push down to feel it, if that makes sense? So instead I just get my OH to check it with his huge hands It's very firm though and sort of in a high/medium position - not as high as it was during ovulation? If that makes sense at all God, I'm so bad at explaining things - especially things like this! :wacko:


----------



## Cilnia

Mrska: those super sensitive ones aren't always that sensitive i've heard!! Some people got a bfn, but a faint line of a different one. We're waiting waiting waiting..

Sun: haha i understand your explanation! You do sounds pregnant... I think you will get a BFP!!! :D


----------



## Sunnii

This waiting game is annoying and is driving me crazy! :haha: I think it's driving all of us crazy :haha:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Crampy crampy crampy. :-/


----------



## Sunnii

When is your AF due? Cramping could be a good sign :D Stay positive! ;)


----------



## Laura617

I just went back in time. So FF changed my O date. It looks like they are right and makes more sense to me so I went from 9dpo to 3dpo lol. 
So I won't be testing tomorrow, just gonna hang back and wait. Lol means I actually tested at 2dpo, talk about insane!

Will be checking back to see how you all get on though


----------



## Cilnia

Won't you look at that! Makes sense yes. I've had peaks like that before Ovulation as well. Was very confusing. Atleast you know now! So you have a bit of a wait hm.. well we are waiting with you so you're not alone *hugsz*


Babybump: cramping could be a good sign like Sun said!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura ff change looks good to me. :) in a few days im positive those lines will become solid!!! 

And bump cramping is good.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura617 said:


> I just went back in time. So FF changed my O date. It looks like they are right and makes more sense to me so I went from 9dpo to 3dpo lol.
> So I won't be testing tomorrow, just gonna hang back and wait. Lol means I actually tested at 2dpo, talk about insane!
> 
> Will be checking back to see how you all get on though

My chart did something like that around CD9 this cycle - I was SURE I ovulated that day...but nope, not till CD21. It's weird - look at my chart, almost the exact same deal. Stupid bodies. Don't worry, we'll all still be here for your testing time to come around - until the last one is preggo, remember! :)



midnightfalls said:


> Laura ff change looks good to me. :) in a few days im positive those lines will become solid!!!
> 
> And bump cramping is good.
> 
> For some reason today, i ve no symptoms and feelign completely out. Think it may have to do with checking my co workers status of newly pregnant. and my bfn this morning although i know its early:( This is rough. If i don have a bfp im going to have to crawl into a hole. :S

That's how I feel, hun. And another wave of pregnancy announcements on Facebook. I was so disillusioned to think this would be easy and quick bc we're young. So funny to think of all the times I thought we might have an "accidental pregnancy" bc I forgot one pill or something. I wish I could go back to the naive times. :wacko:



Sunnii said:


> When is your AF due? Cramping could be a good sign :D Stay positive! ;)

That's the problem - AF will technically be due on Wednesday or Thursday, but my doc has be on Progesterone in the Luteal Phase, so I can't rely on AF to count me officially out bc I won't start until I quit the Progesterone pills. 

I'm not sure when to stop taking them?? If I still have a BFN at 14dpo...or 15dpo...or 16dpo?

UGH. :dohh:


I've totally been the Debbie Downer of this group so far. What the heck? Baby making should be fun...I don't know what is wrong with my attitude this cycle. I need an overhaul.


----------



## katrus78

I kinda feel the same, although forcing myself to hang on one more day... One more day to see of my temp starts to drop significantly (I am even temping throughout the day, just to make sure the number s higher than when I woke up this morning), one more day to see if I will be spotting again. I was spotting with tinted brownish blood for two days, very little, and today there was nearly no spotting at all, we even bded twice to see if it would come back (well, he bded for fun I guess), and I just checked - nothing. So I am hanging on, although like 80% disappointed... The feeling in my belly though like af is coming, very tight and pulling uncomfortable pain, no cramps yet. My lp is 13 days so expecting af on Tuesday or Wednesday the latest.


----------



## Sunnii

I've said it plenty of times before and I'll say it again! Stay positive! You're not out until AF arrived ;)

Now, I'm officially 9DPO :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat your symptoms do sound promising. Im hoping with all honesty that you had ib bleeding and you are on your way to a smiley BFP!


----------



## Sunnii

Midnight :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

p.s JA123 if your still around, how you feeling??


----------



## katrus78

Midnight, i didn't feel like testing today, but I find myself doing it anyway, through the torture of already knowing it will be negative. And i really wanted a whole morning for myself so I could fall apart, do some crying, etc. but oh stayed over and I had to keep myself together. And now that he left, I just wanna stay in bed kinda numb... He asked me if I thought it was his fault. No, I don't. I should in fact be so very thankful that he is going through all of this with me. And I am scared he will back off for some reason. It would be devastating for me.


----------



## sallyhansen76

:( im soo sorry hun. I hope he sticks through it with you. :) Which im sure he will. Your a wonderful person and I dont see him changing his mind.


----------



## ja123

Midnight - I'm still here! I don't really have any symptoms other than feeling tired. I have taken naps for the past several days and have gone to bed early too. But no feeling sick or sore or anything yet


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thats good news too all ss without symtoms!! :)


----------



## katrus78

Let's hope it's ib! :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

midnightfalls said:


> Thanks sunni. I just dont think we bd ed enough and im just totally negative about this cycle....plus the lack of symptoms is totally driving me off...Somepeople in other convos has been saying my charts dont look like i ovulate...:S My temps apparently dont go high enough after ovulation.
> 
> 
> p.s JA123 if your still around, how you feeling??

I think your chart looks ovulatory - I'm not an expert by any means, but it looks normal to me. Can you ask your Ob to check some post-ovulation (or CD21) blood work?




midnightfalls said:


> :( im soo sorry hun. I hope he sticks through it with you. :) Which im sure he will. Your a wonderful person and I dont see him changing his mind.
> 
> 
> My temp dropped today...and now im spotting...with a bfn this morning...at 9 dpo...im not sure what to think at all!! ahhhh This is either the shortest lp phase ever or ib. Just dont want myself to believe ib. :( i feel crushed

My vote is on IB!


----------



## LouiseSix

Well my test this morning was bfn. Feel absolutely gutted. AF due in 2 days so FRER should really have showed up positive by now if pregnant. I had a positive 2 days before AF with my last pregnancy.

Really thought this was my month as boobs have been so tender for at least a week and feeling sick for the last few days - thought feeling rubbish would be worthwhile.

Now I have to go back to work today after a week off and leave my daughter. Having a positive test would have at least cheered me up.

Good luck to the rest of you lovely ladies

xxx


----------



## Sunnii

Midnight, so sorry that it seems like it isn't your month. The temp drop could possibly be implantation bleeding you know! It might not neccesarily be AF approaching!

Kat, :hugs: I'm so sorry :( Hope you feel better soon. You know, you're still not out. I think your OH is great if he's sticking through all of this with you :hugs:

Ja123, have you taken anymore pregnancy tests or anything? :D Glad that you're feeling well. So what was your TWW like overall, symptom wise etc? :D

Louise :hugs: Sorry you haven't got your BFP yet. You're still not out. You all girls need to remember you're not out until the witch shows!




AFM, I just woke up with a super congested nose and keep sneezing and my boogies land everywhere :rofl: I feel so crap right now :wacko: I haven't tested yet nor check my CM so will have to update you later :) Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Sunnii

I seriously need to POAS now! But I can't. Not FMU and I haven't held my pee in for that long just yet! ARGH :dohh:

how is everyone? :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

Another stark white test this morning.. BFN.


----------



## Sunnii

I'm holding my wee in for 3 hours.. then planning on testing with one of my pregnancy casette tests? Should I go for it at only 9DPO?


----------



## Sunnii

Sorry you got another BFN midnight :( :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thats alright kinda expecting it.


----------



## Sunnii

Yeah, I'm holding it in! I'm going for a nap so I don't go crazy and I need one anyway :haha: SO I shall update you ladies later! :D


----------



## Cilnia

Hey ladies, how 's everyone? I was pretty frustrated this morning. Lots of cramps, and my temp went down. FF changed my ovulation date to 1 day before because i'm having very weatery CM today. So i'm 13 DPO now, even worse... Cuz now i can atleast 80% sure AF is coming. Anyways, the sun is shining here, has been a while. So i'm going to make the best of it today. Although i feel kinda bad.

Midnight: Oh no :( How are you feeling? You sure have ovulated. + 0.2C is enough for a ovulation. We're on the same boat btw, my temp went down to 36.8 as well. Still 'high' above the coverline for both of us, but still lower then our 37/37.1C... Let's make a deal we both go high again tomorrow? Ok!?

Ja123: Glad you're still here! Great to hear your doing well! :D

Louise: Every pregnancy is different! You could have had much more/faster HCG last time then you have now. You are not out yet!

Kat: Your chart is looking good imo! Still very high above the coverline! And i'm happy to hear the spotting stopped. Hope it will stop for atleast 9 months ;)

Sun: You could test if you really really can't wait! (i know how that is lol) but like Midnight said, if it's BFN is doesn't mean anything!!

I'm still having positive feelings for you ladies, we need atleast a few more BFP's this month. And then, next month the rest :)

Damn.. i've had such great hope this month - mostly because if i would've conceived my due date would be our 1s year anniversary of marriage. :( Please make the spotting stopppp and temps go higher..... AAAhhhhh!!!


----------



## ja123

Sunnii said:


> Ja123, have you taken anymore pregnancy tests or anything? :D Glad that you're feeling well. So what was your TWW like overall, symptom wise etc? :D

Sunnii - I took them the past couple of days just to make sure they got darker  I'm calling this morning to make a doctor's appointment.

As far as symptoms, I didn't really have any during my TWW. I had some nipple tenderness after ovulation, but that's totally gone now. Nothing really other than being slightly more tired than usual - but I have also cut out caffeine, so that could be part of it too.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cilnia I am very willing to make that deal!!! 37.0 it is for tomorrow!!


----------



## katrus78

Good morning, girls!
I agree we need at least a couple more bfps. These last lp days are nerve racking for everybody... I am stilling bed, the temp stayed up, but I can't make myself go poas. It's almost painful to hold it in, but I know seeing another bfn is going to make me hate my body for not giving me a warning, like a temp drop.


----------



## Cilnia

Kat, It's okay if you wait another day!! Go pee fast, that way you won't have FMU


----------



## katrus78

Cil, too late... Sigh... Stark white BFN.

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/Baby%20and%20Bump/th_6942978c.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

kat :( Sorry to hear about the new bfn :hugs: I know how you feel hun. Sending you lots of hugs! xxx


----------



## katrus78

Are you talking about like tiny bits, like pecks of red blood? I have had those with bfn, unfortunately. Unless you are talking about smth else.


----------



## Cilnia

Ah sorry to see the Bfn... hate them! Really do. No new spotting seen Katrun?

Midnight: something else could be that everything down there is so well-drained-with-blood that you may have a tiny scratch or something that keeps bleeding tiny drops. What do you think?


----------



## katrus78

Nope, no new spotting so far. But you know, frer would have picked up by now, so I am just gonna wait or af :(


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Still very BFN for me too. 

For some reason I'm so overwhelmingly sad about it today. I thought tossing the birth control in August would give us more than enough time for a 2012 baby. :-/ I know it'll happen when it's supposed to, but why does it have to be so hard for some of us? I have a friend and colleague who each have a set of accidental twins(!)...and another friend whose current pregnancy was an oops...how can they get "oops" pregnant so easily and it's so difficult for us to get "on purpose" babies?!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Katrus, sooo sorry hunni :hugs: ill keep my fingers crossed for you until then. You never know. xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Bump i knkow what you mean...soo very aggrivating!


----------



## Sunnii

Ok, so I tested. Stak white BFN :( Not even a faint line. Nothing. Zilch :(


----------



## Sunnii

I have fully lost my positive feeling about this cycle.


----------



## Cilnia

Ah hun don't lose hope!! It's so early for all of us and also for you! You should really use fmu!! Big hug!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sunni, im with cilnia on this one. It wasnt fmu and was early. Dont loose hope hun :hugs:


----------



## katrus78

Sunni, sweety, it's only 9 dpo for you, isn't it? You still have several days ahead to let your body turn that into a bfp.



> *midnightfalls*
> I am not sure why i d have any scratchs.. lol havent been dtd or sticking my fingers up there to check cp. :S lol and it wasnt small specks..i ve had that before so tiny in fact. This time is was like a globb of pink/bown discharge. I think i went to the bathrrom every 5 min after that expecting more or af...but nothing except lots of creamy stretchy Cm. :S Im not sure what it is, and i havent had any more....it better not be my body being weird for nothing cuz i swear!!

I know exactly what you mean. When I see ANY type of spotting, I go to the bathroom twice as much, just to check if it's still there and what color. This time, when I had my ligh brown spotting for two days, I even took a picture of it (I know, how disgusting). And although I have not had it again since than, I am still checking so thoroughly! And I do dig up in there at leaset twice a day to check if the cm would be tinted pink or beige... I wonder why noone yet commented why my middle finger's nail on right hand never grows. I actually cut it way short just so I couldn't accidentally scratch myself there. and I don't care how it looks lol.



BabyBumpAhead said:


> Still very BFN for me too.
> 
> For some reason I'm so overwhelmingly sad about it today. I thought tossing the birth control in August would give us more than enough time for a 2012 baby. :-/ I know it'll happen when it's supposed to, but why does it have to be so hard for some of us? I have a friend and colleague who each have a set of accidental twins(!)...and another friend whose current pregnancy was an oops...how can they get "oops" pregnant so easily and it's so difficult for us to get "on purpose" babies?!

Bump, I wonder about the same thing all the time. I don't believe in the meant-to-be kind of thing though... cause if I believed that it would mean that there is a reason I can't have any more children, like I wouldn't be a good enough mom or something. refuse to believe that, so I just take it as is. And I am never gonna give up until I have that baby.


----------



## sallyhansen76

lol, maybe they assume you broke it  hahaha


----------



## katrus78

All this talking about it made me wanna go check again :) how freaking ridiculous. BTW, I am ot feeling anymore of that pulling tight feeling down there, maybe it's the quiteness before the storm... ahh, bodies can be so cruel... who else has af due on Tuesday or Wednesday?


----------



## Sunnii

Thanks girls, a very faint line appeared at minute 11 but test is supposed to be valid for 10. Probably an evap.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sunni post a pic, if we tweek it we could tell if it was or not. 

KAt, im due for af sunday. ANd YES i agree our bodies are cruel cruel cruel!!


----------



## Sunnii

The line isn't as visible here - it's very barely there and stayed like that since I tested. Only visible in natural light but here it is.

https://img594.imageshack.us/img594/3584/img2002kf.jpg


----------



## LouiseSix

katrus78 said:


> All this talking about it made me wanna go check again :) how freaking ridiculous. BTW, I am ot feeling anymore of that pulling tight feeling down there, maybe it's the quiteness before the storm... ahh, bodies can be so cruel... who else has af due on Tuesday or Wednesday?

My AF is due late Wednesday. I won't test again now unless my AF is late. Too upsetting to keep seeing one line xxx


----------



## Sunnii

So any thoughts ladies?

Anywho, my AF would be due Thursday at some point, should be anyway! Hopefully it stays away and that test is an actual positive!

Also agree with the rest of you, our bodies are CRUEL!


----------



## Cilnia

Hmm i might be seeing something, but i always tend to see things when i want to see it so don't know for sure!! But hey, 1 minute more isn't that much so good luck!!!! :thumbup:

Kat: i run to the bathroom 100 times a day also these days!! Even if i don't have to pee i just go! I went now also, because i read this. And yes.. found something i didn't want to. Pink drop of blood. Kind of dark pink, but not red yet. Darn! :nope:


----------



## LouiseSix

Sunnii said:


> So any thoughts ladies?
> 
> Anywho, my AF would be due Thursday at some point, should be anyway! Hopefully it stays away and that test is an actual positive!
> 
> Also agree with the rest of you, our bodies are CRUEL!

It's so hard to tell from a photo but there is a part to the left of the control line that looks slightly darker - would that be the right place?

My body is soooo cruel - I was convinced I was pregnant because I have been feeling sick on and off the last few days then yesterday my daughter suffered from vomiting so it probably means my sickness was just a bug. Very cruel timing :growlmad:


----------



## LouiseSix

Also don't think an evap line would happen that quick? But I'm not too knowledgeable!


----------



## Sunnii

Yeah, the line to the left is where the test line is. It is very light pink and it's visible. I'm not getting my hopes up though, might be an evap and it's still early on.


----------



## sallyhansen76

I see the line too...we need someone to tweak it to see if its pink or not. :) I would but dont know how :S Sigh...

Oh no cilnia I really hope its not af coming for you :( :hugs: Shes a cruel on that :witch:

Louise, maybe you have other symptoms or none at all which could be a good thing. :) Im sending all of us babydust.


----------



## Cilnia

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Babydust!!!!!


----------



## MrsKA

Im so sorry for the BFN's ladies, it's not fair ! I did a test this morning but it's not sensitive one (im waiting for those in the post they should be arriving later today and ive kept FMU to test with) and it came up with a very faint line within 30 seconds BUT it does look like an evap more colourless. Here is a pic and it is VERY faint ! 

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/11DPO.jpg

Sunni I can see a line on yours too but it does look a little thinner which is more indicative of an evap but not to worry ! its still so early. I got a very clear negative yesterday at 10DPO


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow, again i can see the line.....:) yay! i hope its not an evap and a BFP!!! whoohoo

Where is laura..she can tweak. lol Does anyone else know how to?


----------



## Cilnia

No way babe that's totally a blue line!!!!! Omg omg omg omg i see it without having to look for it. Ohhhhhhh test tomorrow again ok?? this is going to be a BFP!!!


----------



## MrsKA

Im a photographer so I know photoshop, what needs to be done though ?


----------



## Cilnia

I'll tweak them. hold on a sec!


----------



## sallyhansen76

ME cil i see it and im really bad at line spotting. We have 2 very potential tests here!! how exciting!!


----------



## MrsKA

Eeeek I dunnno! its not a brand I particularly trust though it was just on sale was one I was using to track down hcg levels after the miscarriage. Im semi cautious as a friend of mine got a false positive with one, I think hers came up after the allowed time though but still I so don't wanna get my hops up, Hopefully Ill know in a few hours with the more sensitive test !


----------



## MrsKA

Ohhh cool thanks Cilnia !!! eeek im pretty sure its an evap


----------



## Cilnia

Ok ladies. I'm hyper as if it's my own lol - We're in for 2 more BFP's - cuz i can see both of them!!

:dust::dust:
 



Attached Files:







Sunnii2.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 13









MrsKa2.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Sunnii

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG! :happydance:


----------



## Sunnii

It can't be. I don't believe it.


----------



## MrsKA

what are you sure ???? do evaps not show up on those ?


----------



## Sunnii

Yeah, do they not show up or something? OMG :D


----------



## Cilnia

Evaps usually show up when DRY. Were these dry? Na'ah !


----------



## sallyhansen76

WOw!!! I knew it!!!!! 2 more bfp for sure!!!! Lets hope they are sticky beans!!!!
Test again tomorrow im sure your tests will be strtonger!


----------



## Sunnii

Well, my test was wet for like 2 hours :dohh:


----------



## Sunnii

It better be!!!! :D:D I'm so scared of it being a bfn tomorrow..


----------



## Cilnia

Wait!! Don't you dare get upset if it's a BFN tomorrow..!!! Hear this.

HCG doubles every TWO days. so it's better to try in 2 days rather than 1. also HCG tends to kind of go up n down in early pregnancy.

But i'm super happy seeing this!!


----------



## katrus78

Wow, your excitement is so contagious! I actually can see the lines on both of them, barely there, but I can see them! Can't wait til tomorrow!

I will be testing again tomorrow for sure though... I don't care how many negatives I will get, don't think it's gonna be worse than it is. Plus, I donno, but the test can't convince me completely for some reason. I need to see spotting or a temp drop to completely give up. OH said we will try until it happens. He is so supportive, I feel very appreciative. All my previous men wanted to wait like forever before talking about kids, no one ever wa ready, well, you know men... And this one really wants kids himself, so I feel it's gotta happen. It just has to.


----------



## Sunnii

I know I know! I'm trying to stay positive and not get too over excited but it's just not happening. I'm over the moon that you girls confirmed what I thought. Though I know there's still very early MC and it could be a false positive/evap so I'm trying to stay open minded but I hope this is it. My OH is going a bit crazy here :haha:


----------



## Sunnii

Kat, I hope it is a BFP and I hope you get your BFP this month too or very very very soon! You deserve it! Your OH is so lovely for being so supportive! One to stick with ;)


----------



## Cilnia

Kat: I agree with Sun, you are very lucky having a guy like that!! But i believe he should be lucky having you also, you seem like a very awesome woman. I would totally want to be your friend! (oh wait... i kind of am.. hahaha sorry that was stupid)


Sunnii: I would be also jumping through the house having a faint line like that!! Damn those stark whites


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Sunni, sweety, it's only 9 dpo for you, isn't it? You still have several days ahead to let your body turn that into a bfp.
> 
> 
> 
> *midnightfalls*
> I am not sure why i d have any scratchs.. lol havent been dtd or sticking my fingers up there to check cp. :S lol and it wasnt small specks..i ve had that before so tiny in fact. This time is was like a globb of pink/bown discharge. I think i went to the bathrrom every 5 min after that expecting more or af...but nothing except lots of creamy stretchy Cm. :S Im not sure what it is, and i havent had any more....it better not be my body being weird for nothing cuz i swear!!
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. When I see ANY type of spotting, I go to the bathroom twice as much, just to check if it's still there and what color. This time, when I had my ligh brown spotting for two days, I even took a picture of it (I know, how disgusting). And although I have not had it again since than, I am still checking so thoroughly! And I do dig up in there at leaset twice a day to check if the cm would be tinted pink or beige... I wonder why noone yet commented why my middle finger's nail on right hand never grows. I actually cut it way short just so I couldn't accidentally scratch myself there. and I don't care how it looks lol.
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBumpAhead said:
> 
> 
> Still very BFN for me too.
> 
> For some reason I'm so overwhelmingly sad about it today. I thought tossing the birth control in August would give us more than enough time for a 2012 baby. :-/ I know it'll happen when it's supposed to, but why does it have to be so hard for some of us? I have a friend and colleague who each have a set of accidental twins(!)...and another friend whose current pregnancy was an oops...how can they get "oops" pregnant so easily and it's so difficult for us to get "on purpose" babies?!Click to expand...
> 
> Bump, I wonder about the same thing all the time. I don't believe in the meant-to-be kind of thing though... cause if I believed that it would mean that there is a reason I can't have any more children, like I wouldn't be a good enough mom or something. refuse to believe that, so I just take it as is. And I am never gonna give up until I have that baby.Click to expand...

Not necessarily like that - just because it's not happening now doesn't mean it's not happening for that reason. Perhaps timing is a bigger issue...like maybe next month would be better timing for the birth for a reason we don't know about yet. I don't think it's an end-all-be-all, but I do believe things happen when they are supposed to happen. I don't think everything happens for a reason, but I also don't think everything that happens is completely random. 



MrsKA said:


> Im so sorry for the BFN's ladies, it's not fair ! I did a test this morning but it's not sensitive one (im waiting for those in the post they should be arriving later today and ive kept FMU to test with) and it came up with a very faint line within 30 seconds BUT it does look like an evap more colourless. Here is a pic and it is VERY faint !
> 
> https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/11DPO.jpg
> 
> Sunni I can see a line on yours too but it does look a little thinner which is more indicative of an evap but not to worry ! its still so early. I got a very clear negative yesterday at 10DPO




Sunnii said:


> It better be!!!! :D:D I'm so scared of it being a bfn tomorrow..


SO HAPPY FOR Y'ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

YAY. :) :) :)


----------



## Sunnii

Omg :happydance: I got 16 more tests for the next few days. I WILL be testing :rofl:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good luck.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sunnii said:


> Omg :happydance: I got 16 more tests for the next few days. I WILL be testing :rofl:

GEEZ lol - 16 HPTs?? You win for most things to pee on. :)



midnightfalls said:


> Good luck. I ll probably be testing tomorrow putting aside my better judgement....i ll post the pic although it will be BFN. Im almost heading home now, so until then i ll talk to you all tomorrow morning. Good luck to everyone!!

Chin up!


----------



## Sunnii

Haha thanks :D MY uncle went a bit crazy on them today :haha:

How're you all?


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sad news here - since this cycle didn't work we're going to have to skip our next 1-2 cycles. :cry: If I got pregnant next cycle I would be >36wks in the month that I will be flying out of state to residency interviews. 

So, no 2012 baby for us. I'm really sad about it all, but eventually it will work out I guess. As it is now it looks like I'll only have 6 months with the baby at the very most before I start residency. 

Sometimes I hate that I chose medicine. :nope: I know it will be worth it, but I want a baby and my career is preventing it.

On that note, I think I'll be taking a hiatus from TTC things. The past 6 months have made me sad and frustrated and anxious. I need to get back to my happy place. I may check in with y'all periodically, *baby dust.* Hoping y'all get your BFPs. :)


----------



## Sunnii

First of all, I'm super annoyed. Wanna know why? 
- I have a spot. In my ear. Yes. IN my ear.

It hurts like hell and is so itchy. I can't touch it/pop it, nothing. It's so uncomfortable!

Now, onto CM. I still have rather weird CM, it's very stretchy, but it's creamy at the same time :wacko: 

I hope my BFP today turns out to be an actual BFP tomorrow or in the next few days! It better! I was so excited this morning :) I never got an evap before either, so it could be a first but I really hope that this is it. My OH is so happy :haha:

Also, Cilnia, Midnight, I've seen you posted on his rant about my banana incident this afternoon :haha: I swear, that juice so totally had banana in it!

I hope we get some more BFPs in this group by the end of the week :)

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Sunnii

Bump, I'm so sorry, I really hope AF doesn't show up this cycle for you and you have your 2012 baby :( I don't know what to say :( :hugs:


----------



## MrsKA

Hmm well I took another test using the same urine and the more sensitive test doesnt have a stronger line.... i'm not actually sure still if I am or not but I have a blood test tomorrow morning so hopefully by tomorrow afternoon I will know for sure!

BBA - Im so sorry that totally sucks im in the same boat with my job too, if this isnt it I have to wait until October to try again. Its so much harder being on a timeline ! hang in there


----------



## ja123

MrsK and Sunnii - so excited to see those lines! My fingers are crossed that they get darker tomorrow. Even though hcg doubles every two days or so, the day after my 'faint as can be' test I got a much more visible line.

So excited - can't wait to see your posts tomorrow!!


----------



## katrus78

BBA and MrsKa: oh, no! It's so sad... But please please confirm in a couple of days whether you got bfp or af. Hope the witch doesn't show though. 

It has been a rocky cycle and you guys have been so supportive! Just wanted to say thank you.. I am still sticking around onto the next cycle.


----------



## katrus78

Sunnii said:


> Also, Cilnia, Midnight, I've seen you posted on his rant about my banana incident this afternoon :haha: I swear, that juice so totally had banana in it!
> 
> I hope we get some more BFPs in this group by the end of the week :)
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!

That was soooo cute for your oh to register and post on this site! I bet we could all have a little bit more of this kind of involvement :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Bba im sending you lots of dust and hopign this is your cycle :hugs:


----------



## Cilnia

Bba: oh hun this makes me sad :( i really genuinly wish you get a bfp. Id give you mine if i had one. 


Oh and.. i'm out ladies. Got smacked to the floor by the witch herself. I feel absolutely gutted atm.


----------



## MrsKA

:( Cilnia im so sorry ! that sucks big time !


----------



## Sunnii

MrsKA, I really hope you get your BFP! Good luck!

Cilnia, I'm so sorry the witch arrived! :hugs: Got to stay positive for the next cycle though! I hope you stick around here with us :)

And the whole banana OH business rofl:). I can't believe he made an account on here, I seriously can't :rofl: Don't know what to think about that! :haha: As long as he doesn't bitch about me too much, I'm fine :rofl: This will be interesting. And for the sake of it - there was bananas in that juice. I'm 110% sure of it. :rofl: I don't care that no one else agrees with me! And I asked everyone else in the house :haha:

AFM: I just got up, haven't been to pee yet, so I haven't tested. I'm scared to go for a pee and see a BFN :rofl: CM is still staying creamy yet stretchy. Cervix is a little bit higher since last night still. I had some cramps late evening yesterday, 3/5 REALLY strong ones that made me sort of jump.

Our last 3 days in Poland, as we're leaving to go to the UK on Thursday evening. It'll be a nighmare, because we're taking so much stuff with us, we're driving instead of flying, I have to say, as a pilot, I seriously prefer flying over driving, I'd rather fly for 26 hours rather than drive for that long :dohh: 

Will update you with the results later once I finally go pee and test :rofl:


----------



## Cilnia

I'm sticking around with you guys. Till the last one is preggo, remember!
Hoping everyone of us will stick around, i wish to see everyone get a BFP one day...


----------



## Sunnii

GIRLS!!! I'M PREGNANT! BFP STRAIGHT AWAY IN 2 MINS! ITS NOT AN EVAP THIS TIME! :happydance:


----------



## Sunnii

Here's a picture! :D 

https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3005/img2005ql.jpg


----------



## Sunnii

Here's a picture! :D 

https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3005/img2005ql.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congradulations sunni! Thats really really amazing for you!!! YAY!!!!

Cilnia, im soo sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you midnight. I still can't believe it!

We're still due another BFP in this group so best of luck girls! :D

I hope AF doesn't show for you Midnight, you're still in! :D


----------



## Cilnia

Congratulations Sun!!! You lucky gal!!!! 1st time jackpot :D I'm very happy for you and your OH! Wish you all the best hun... enjoy it :D I can only imagine how WONDERFUL it must feel!!!! Take care of your tummy now alright!! 

Sorry Sun, not trying to spoil your mood but i have to respond to Midnight!! I really am happy for you!! And we now have 2 official BFP's! But i know MrsKA is going to get a better line as well, that would make 3. Pretty nice imo!


Midnight: Yeh... I'm sorry your temp dropped as well.. Guess we couldn't make our promise could we. I hate the TTC part too. It should be fun, but it isn't this way.


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you!

I hope we get more BFPs this month in this group! If not, onto the next cycle, together! :)


----------



## katrus78

Sunnii, congrats!!! You knew it all the way, it seems like :) so happy for you! Happy and healthy 9 months!

AFM: temp dropped somewhat, no spotting, af cramps, and another stark white BFN. expecting AF tomorrow. I know this next cycle we will most likely be less in sync on ovulation and dpos, but it's ok, I really wanna stay with you guys.


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you! I know. I sort of had the feeling I was pregnant, especially with all those weird symptoms. Today, before I tested I knew I was gonna get a positive, I don't know how but I knew, maybe because my chest looks like a road map of veins. It got seriously intense today, need to hide everything including my arms with a jumper today. Looks really bleh!
I'm so happy though. I think I got it because I tried to stay positive and enjoy it. I wasn't really stressed apart from a few times when I thought back about my miscarriage but overall, I was very relaxed and positive. It worked! Plus, I think I went full on trying first month, with prenatals, all the checking and stuff. I'm super happy. My OH can't stop smiling, nor can I. 

I know next cycle will be less sync, but I'm staying here with you guys! :D If you don't mind me :haha: We need some positivity (is that even a word? :haha:) in this group and I'm sure we'll get more BFPs here next cycle! We have to :) Good luck to everyone :D


----------



## katrus78

Sunnii, I think you need to change your avatar now to "I am now in the 9MW" :)


----------



## ja123

YAY SUNNII!! :happydance:


----------



## Sunnii

Heylo :D Haha. Yeah I need to change the avatar! :D 

Ja123, thank you :D How you feeling? :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies, 

Just wondering....do your lp vary from cycle to cycle.


----------



## ja123

Sunnii, I'm feeling good - very not pregnant! I suspect I'll need a nap again this afternoon, but other than that - nada!

Here's a question for you girls: I'm in a friend's wedding in mid April. I'll be about 11 weeks. I already have my bridesmaid dress - do you think it will likely still fit at that point, or do I need to worry about exchanging it?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Some put on lots early, some dont, i suspect you ll have to wait and see. :S Sorry hun


----------



## Sunnii

Midnight, I got that from 6DPO when I assume I implanted. So fingers crossed! My CM also stretched in random bits and it's getting more intensive now. Today, i can't reach it at all, whereas yesterday, I could still reach it if I pushed down if that makes sense. And when it comes to LP - it's supposed to stay the same each month, but a temp drop could mean implantation too - from what I've read anyway. I never had any implantation bleeding, so it's not something you might necessarily get either. Good luck though. If you're like me with the CM business, it's looking good!

Ja, myself on the other hand.. I know I'm pregnant. Nausea started to slowly kick in today and I had the worst backpain while visiting my sister, the worst. I'm still very tired, though feeling good. I've been having cramps on and off all day too, sort of a pulling sensation in my uterus, so to sum up; cramps, road map on chest; slight nausea; tiredness.


----------



## sallyhansen76

The creamy cm is not new for me...i have it every time ...but the tightness is really weird, although OH isnt complaining..lol Sorry rreally tmi HAHAHAHAH :rofl:


----------



## LouiseSix

Oh congratulations Sunii - very happy for you :happydance:

Clinia, sorry the witch got you. Just waiting for her to turn up here now.

Bba - I understand the frustration of needing to get pregnant within a certain time frame. I have that problem too and it will effect the amount of time I get to stay at home with a baby if I don't get pg in the next couple of cycles.

How is everyone else feeling? This is such a supportive thread :hugs:


----------



## Sunnii

Midnight, I got super tight too :haha: Both me and OH noticed it :rofl:

Louise, thank you! :D


----------



## LouiseSix

Sunnii said:


> Midnight, I got super tight too :haha: Both me and OH noticed it :rofl:
> 
> Louise, thank you! :D

Is this your first? You must be so excited! I remember how I felt when I got my bfp with my daughter. I couldn't stop grinning. Went to work the next day and thought no one knows the amazing event that's happening in my body ha ha!


----------



## Sunnii

Hahah :D Yes, it's my first after an mc in November, but that was whilst I was on the implant and a very.. strange coffee diet haha.


----------



## Cilnia

Midnight, you better go up tomorrow with your temp cuz you sound preggo babe!! :winkwink: Can't help but to think so... 
11 DPO is indeed early if you normally have a LP of atleast 15. That's 4 days too early! I believe a ID. It's possible. Especially with your spotting. All my fingers 'n toes are crossed.

Ja123: I have seen woman with NOTHING when 11 weeks and some with a bump. So it's difficult to say! I hope you'll have a little bump because that's sooo cute :blush:

Louise: Thanks hun. I've been emo all day. Was home all day, alone so i got to weep whenever i wanted. Sometimes you have too!
Why you think AF is coming? You feel anything? How long till AF should arrive? Hope it passed your house hun, and goes to the neighbors instead :thumbup:


----------



## MrsKA

I dont know what to think !!! I got a VERY clear BFN this morning with the same brand of test I used yesterday and i'm 12DPO surely if I was pregnant I would have something a bit more solid by now ! i'm 99% sure that I am out now. I have a blood test this morning though so I guess i'll know for sure soon, hopefully by this afternoon but i've got a bad feeling !


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cilnia....I love you. lol. I know i know..weird to say..but you gave me such hope. I


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mrska stay positive...i know i know..look whos talking. but you did have a good test yesterday and it takes 48 hours for hcg levels to double. So maybe yesterdays test was a little more sensitive than todays. (even if same brand...could happen?!) DOnt worry to much about it. Sending you lots of baby dust. :)


----------



## LouiseSix

Cilnia said:


> Midnight, you better go up tomorrow with your temp cuz you sound preggo babe!! :winkwink: Can't help but to think so...
> 11 DPO is indeed early if you normally have a LP of atleast 15. That's 4 days too early! I believe a ID. It's possible. Especially with your spotting. All my fingers 'n toes are crossed.
> 
> Ja123: I have seen woman with NOTHING when 11 weeks and some with a bump. So it's difficult to say! I hope you'll have a little bump because that's sooo cute :blush:
> 
> Louise: Thanks hun. I've been emo all day. Was home all day, alone so i got to weep whenever i wanted. Sometimes you have too!
> Why you think AF is coming? You feel anything? How long till AF should arrive? Hope it passed your house hun, and goes to the neighbors instead :thumbup:


AF is due late wed/early thurs and had bfn yesterday morning so now just feel I'm out really. But still feeling sick today. Have no felt sick on and off everyday since Wednesday.


----------



## Cilnia

Mid: Ahhhhh :hugs: Love you back hun! Actually i love all the ladies here, everyone is so sweet. :happydance: 
Glad i could bring your hope back! I've studied charts on FF for like... ever! So i've seen ID on 11 dpo. :thumbup:

MrsKa: Your faint line was genuine, it really was! I agree with Midnight, HCG doubles every two days so there is no need to worry just yet!

Louise: Still early imo! Best is to test from the day AF was supposed to arrive. I know we all cheat and test to early lol! But it's not weird to get a bfp on or after that date. baby dusties!


----------



## Sunnii

MrsKA, don't give up yet! You shouldn't! Nor should you Midnight! :hugs: You both girls, still have time to get your BFPs! :D

Lots of baby dust to everyone! :dust:

AFM, I feel crap today but happy and exicted :haha: I have sore nippppleeees. So annoying. I visit the toilet a lot more today too.. I think my small bladder is saying hello to pregnancy!


----------



## katrus78

Hey there girlies! Glad to see some your hopes going back up. I have looked at my chart and the spotting days and all, and it looks so perfect to be a pregnancy chart.... sigh... so now I probably won't be that excited next month cause I won't believe in many of these signs anymore... However, I am still hanging there with about 1% hope for this cycle. I already bought some more FRERs for the next cycle. Will be ordering those sensitive ones from earlupregnancy.com also, just need to wait for Friday - the payday. Can't wait for tomorrow to come, at this point I just want it to come so the countdown to the O can begin.


----------



## Laura617

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I have been absent, have had my mother-in-law visiting and as no one knows we are ttc it would be odd to open my computer and have her see me typing away on this thead lol.

So exciting that we have some BFPs here. Congrats!

Sorry to those who have BFN or witch, no matter how much you prepare for it its never easier when she shows her ugly face. Hopefully we will get a couple more BFPs in here from those that haven't got AF yet, crossing my fingers for everyone.

As for me, well i'm waiting... and waiting. Since FF changed my date it just feels like a never ending wait. So I am now 5dpo and only symptom I have is a lot of creamy cm, and I really have no idea if that is a symptom at all lol.

My thermometer broke, will be getting a new one but decided to ride out the rest of this cycle without temping. I am confident in the new O date and will just go by that and not drive myself crazy for the next few days. well more crazy anyway.


----------



## Sunnii

Laura, the cm was a sign for me! CM was my biggest symptom actually!


----------



## MrsKA

Sunii Im so sorry I forgot to say congratulations !!! thats so so so exciting !

I've just had my blood test and ill know results this afternoon hopefully ! I have read that it can take 6-12 days for implantation !? is this correct if so, is there a chance that I have have only just had implantation (had cramps the last few days but thought it was more likely that it was AF gearing up) and that hcg hasnt started producing yet ? im feeling so frustrated as now I dont know if I can even trust the blood test ! I know it will be accurate but even if it is in the non-pregnant realms could it be too early still or would I definitely have something there at 12DPO ?


----------



## Sunnii

Heylo, thank you and good luck!

You won't get any HCG in your urine until 2/3 days after implantation. I know I had huge AF cramps at 6DPO when I implanted :D:D So it could be it! ;)


----------



## sallyhansen76

If you implanted at 12 dpo then you wouldnt have enough hcg hormon to show up positive even on a blood test. Like sunni said it takes about 2 days to show up on a blood test. SO if you implanted yesterday or the day before it may still be negative...BUT if it was any earlier than that..than COuld be! :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sunnii said:


> Bump, I'm so sorry, I really hope AF doesn't show up this cycle for you and you have your 2012 baby :( I don't know what to say :( :hugs:

Thanks, Sunnii - about 99% sure I'm out, but I hope that happens, too. Huge congrats on your BFP - you must be fertile myrtle!! Not gonna lie, a little jealous my eggies can't find DH's sperm so easily! :) So happy for you! Can't wait to see the little bump pictures...:)



MrsKA said:


> Hmm well I took another test using the same urine and the more sensitive test doesnt have a stronger line.... i'm not actually sure still if I am or not but I have a blood test tomorrow morning so hopefully by tomorrow afternoon I will know for sure!
> 
> BBA - Im so sorry that totally sucks im in the same boat with my job too, if this isnt it I have to wait until October to try again. Its so much harder being on a timeline ! hang in there

No...that's not fair - when you get the second line it's supposed to keep showing up! :cry: Why?! :( Hope your blood test is (+). Thanks for the support. 



katrus78 said:


> BBA and MrsKa: oh, no! It's so sad... But please please confirm in a couple of days whether you got bfp or af. Hope the witch doesn't show though.
> 
> It has been a rocky cycle and you guys have been so supportive! Just wanted to say thank you.. I am still sticking around onto the next cycle.

I'll try to keep dropping in periodically...I would miss you guys if I left completely - plus I want to see you all get your BFPs!! 



midnightfalls said:


> Bba im sending you lots of dust and hopign this is your cycle :hugs: im kinda hoping you get a bfp just so you stick around (selfish of me?) I am not sure what to say abot waiting, except that in the long run, it will be better. We will be here when you come back. :)
> 
> Mrska, please let us know hw the blood test goes. We are rootng for a bfp!!
> 
> Sunni, hahahahaha That post was about you!! lol hylerious.
> Your oh has an account on here too? How cute.
> 
> Kat, I agree, i love this gang and no matter what happens, onto a new cycle together. :)

Thanks Midnight. You ladies are pretty awesome.



Cilnia said:


> Bba: oh hun this makes me sad :( i really genuinly wish you get a bfp. Id give you mine if i had one.
> 
> 
> Oh and.. i'm out ladies. Got smacked to the floor by the witch herself. I feel absolutely gutted atm.

Thanks so much, Cil. I would NOT take your (+) if you had one, lol - but that's so nice of you to say. I'm sorry AF showed up. <3 Hang in there.



LouiseSix said:


> Oh congratulations Sunii - very happy for you :happydance:
> 
> Clinia, sorry the witch got you. Just waiting for her to turn up here now.
> 
> Bba - I understand the frustration of needing to get pregnant within a certain time frame. I have that problem too and it will effect the amount of time I get to stay at home with a baby if I don't get pg in the next couple of cycles.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling? This is such a supportive thread :hugs:

It's so frustrating and stressful, huh? I just hate it. Hope you get a (+) this cycle!






AFM: Temps still holding steady, but I'm on low-dose Progesterone, so that's really expected. Still stark white tests, so 99% sure I'm out. Will probably stop the Progesterone at 15 or 16dpo if my sticks are still ugly. 

Next cycle...well...I'm not sure yet. Definitely no Clomid or OPKs...not sure we'll go to the point of actually trying to prevent, it just seems silly at this point considering we can't even get pregnant when we're doing everything under the sun to make it happen. 

Life's not fair, but I'm feeling more at peace today. Had a good cry last night...grieving the loss of my plans for the year, I guess - had honestly thought with all my heart for at least the past 2 years we'd be pregnant right now and I needed to get over the fact that it's not happening and move on to plan #2. Will try to get my cycles on track to hopefully start TTC again in April. :cry: It will be here before I know it...but still a bit sad we have to skip the next one or two. Thank you ladies for your support. I'm definitely going to keep checking in here to see bump pictures (!!!) and new BFP reports!


----------



## Sunnii

Bump, thank you :haha: We certainly did something right! But I think being relaxed and actually enjoying it played a huge part in that BFP.

Good luck trying to sort out your cycles, I really hope you get your BFP soon. You deserve it :hugs: I'm sorry TTC has been so hard on you, it sucks. :(


----------



## MrsKA

Well my hcg is 5 !!!! so there you go, that test was an evap ! I know i'm not out just yet if I did implant late or ovulate later than I thought but I do kinda think it might just be grasping at straws. Im not going to do anymore tests unless AF doesn't show otherwise I have my last set of bloods next wednesday anyway so ill know for certain then !


----------



## Laura617

MrsKA said:


> Well my hcg is 5 !!!! so there you go, that test was an evap ! I know i'm not out just yet if I did implant late or ovulate later than I thought but I do kinda think it might just be grasping at straws. Im not going to do anymore tests unless AF doesn't show otherwise I have my last set of bloods next wednesday anyway so ill know for certain then !

Aww sorry that it was an evap. You ate right though, not out yet. Fingers crossed for you.

So i was checking my cm tonight (tmi) and I wiped it off on to toilet paper. I noticed only against the paper that it was pink. I have been having lots of creamy cm and now it's pink? I am 5dpo so it would be too early for IB right? Maybe I just irritated my cervix by checking it. Ugh so many things to worry about lol


----------



## katrus78

I am kinda angry at the tests not showing what I want to see! Like I feel the BFP would so nicely fit with my chart and my bd pattern and all lol. Talked to the nurse from my clinic today, she said to come in on Thursday or Friday to do the basal CD3 test. Now a question : they always include a pg test on that day. Why? I mean it's obvious you started your new cycle so what's the point?


----------



## katrus78

Laura, I always check for color that way too, and get suspicious if it is even a little tinted. I think it could be the start of ib, check again tomorrow. I had two very obvious days of spotting and than nothing for a few days. I would have sworn it must be ib, but all my tests are bfns, although I still have a tiny bit of hope left :)


----------



## Laura617

katrus78 said:


> Laura, I always check for color that way too, and get suspicious if it is even a little tinted. I think it could be the start of ib, check again tomorrow. I had two very obvious days of spotting and than nothing for a few days. I would have sworn it must be ib, but all my tests are bfns, although I still have a tiny bit of hope left :)

Glad I'm not the only one. I started worrying I was imaging things though so pushed a little paper in and it had a couple really small streaks of red but mostly pink. Now I'm having a few little pains in my lower abdomen, like pinching.


----------



## Sunnii

Laura, that could be IB! Not too early for it ;) Mind, I must have implanted on day 6! And there's people that get BFPs at 7/8DPO, so surely, it's possible! ;) Good luck :D


----------



## Sunnii

Anyyyyway, 4 weeks tomorrow. I took another test today - a shit one and there's still a faint line on it, the test isn't too sensitive though and isn't supposed to be used earlier than the date your period is due. I used the last one of these, not gonna buy them again! Will be testing again tomorrow with FMU, again, just to make sure I'm still pregnant :haha:

I had a dream last night that I was miscarrying, I thought it was real, I got up and even checked if I was bleeding. It wasn't nice!

I think I've read too many stories on miscarriages and it freaked me out like hell. I'm trying to keep in mind that 4/5 pregnancies are healthy ones! I'm gonna be looking after myself quite well. Still sticking to my prenatal vitamins, I've got some pregnacare too, and omega 3. I really hope it's a sticky bean :) For now, all I can do, is enjoy the pregnancy and not worry about anything as surely that won't help. As soon as I get past 4 weeks tomorrow and 8 weeks in a month's time, I think I will calm down a lot more. I'm gonna ask to have an early scan too at my GP appointment to make sure everything is fine.

Someone tell me it's gonna be ok.

Also, I had a total episode of 'I want to cry so badly right now' for no reason, when I was watching a TV program, having a tea. What the heck?! It was a bit odd :haha:

I think my tiny bladder is starting to feel the effects of the pregnancy more and more too. I have a very small bladder and I pee like crazy anyway, and now I had to get up at night to pee. My sleep isn't gonna enjoy that :haha:

CM is still white and stretchy, looks funny, like a snot :rofl: Cervix is hiiiigh! My boobs are still a roadmap, and I have two huge veins on my sides around my hip area. They're NEW. They don't look too pretty either, but oh well, all worth it.


----------



## Sunnii

How is everyone today? Anymore BFPs? :)


----------



## katrus78

Good morning, everyone! 
Sunnii, it will be ok, and you have been preparing your body for a few months now, so it is now a great home for your baby. Enjoy!

Ahh, my body wants to drag out the torture a little longer. Today is 14dpo, and my temp has not dropped this morning, and so far no spotting. I have peed courageously through all of my fmu, didn't want to see another bfn, I think I saw enough this past few days. My normal lp is 13 days, so it is possible I Oed very early morning on CD15, because at 10am that morning the u/s showed that I already Oed. So in this case af would be due tomorrow.


----------



## Sunnii

I hope AF does stay away for you Kat! :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat, I hope af stays away too and that you were having ib spotting. A positive would show 4-5 days after that so your still in the running!! Good luck hun!!

Laura!! Keep checking! 5 dpo is not too early for ib!! :) I really hope for you this is IB!! :) Sending you lots of baby dust!!!

Sunni, you have lots of symptoms, its really great. You must feel amazing even tho your symptoms are what you would tehcnically call pleasant!! IM so excited for you. :)


----------



## katrus78

Just had bright red spotting, so surely af is on her way :( trying to stay busy at work, just so the day would pass.


----------



## sallyhansen76

:( :hugs: sending you lots of hugs, love. xxx


----------



## Sunnii

Midnight, I really hope you're still in for a chance of a BFP this month :hugs: I hope AF does stay away.

Kat, I'm so sorry AFs on her way now, onto the next cycle! Gotta stay more positive for the next one! It WILL happen! you WILL get your BFP :) :hugs:


----------



## Cilnia

:hugs::hugs: Big hug for everyone here!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sunnii

Lots of :dust: to everyone too! :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im out witch showed up :witch: and i ve realized that the little icon of the witch is smiling riding her broom stick. ...almost mocking me..how rude!!  haha


----------



## Sunnii

Aww, so sorry Midnight :hugs: Onto the next cycle! Hopefully it'll be it! :D


----------



## Sunnii

Now, I'm going to sleep, need a nap, I'm sooo tired, so see you later ladies :D


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

MrsKA said:


> Well my hcg is 5 !!!! so there you go, that test was an evap ! I know i'm not out just yet if I did implant late or ovulate later than I thought but I do kinda think it might just be grasping at straws. Im not going to do anymore tests unless AF doesn't show otherwise I have my last set of bloods next wednesday anyway so ill know for certain then !

BOO! 

:cry:

That is just not fair.



katrus78 said:


> I am kinda angry at the tests not showing what I want to see! Like I feel the BFP would so nicely fit with my chart and my bd pattern and all lol. Talked to the nurse from my clinic today, she said to come in on Thursday or Friday to do the basal CD3 test. Now a question : they always include a pg test on that day. Why? I mean it's obvious you started your new cycle so what's the point?

I know - I'm mad at mine for not showing what I want, too. Next cycle you can get your thyroid meds worked out and surely you'll end up with a baby in there. :) I have a good feeling!



katrus78 said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> Sunnii, it will be ok, and you have been preparing your body for a few months now, so it is now a great home for your baby. Enjoy!
> 
> Ahh, my body wants to drag out the torture a little longer. Today is 14dpo, and my temp has not dropped this morning, and so far no spotting. I have peed courageously through all of my fmu, didn't want to see another bfn, I think I saw enough this past few days. My normal lp is 13 days, so it is possible I Oed very early morning on CD15, because at 10am that morning the u/s showed that I already Oed. So in this case af would be due tomorrow.


Yeah, no temp drop or AF for me either. But, like I said, I'm on Progesterone, so that's expected. Mine was actually a little higher today - just playing with my emotions a little longer. :dohh: I didn't test today - tired of seeing the negatives. I feel much better today since I didn't test lol...why do we torture ourselves?


----------



## katrus78

My spotting is becoming more intense now... surely CD1 tomorrow. So, guys, do you plan to do anything differently this next cycle? I mean I can't really relax and enjoy it, I really can't (Sorry Sunnii :)), I exhausted this approach somewhere about a year ago when I was trying with my husband. I was flying to Russia to see my husband from US every two months on my fertile times, and I think the relax part ended when I got my smiley on a ovulation digi test while I was on a plane to Russia, and that meant pretty much that I've spent $1500 for nothing. I just wanted to turn the plane around and go back home to US :plane: Cried the whole time on the plane. It was only CD10 and I though I timed the trip perfect but no, my stupid body once again betraed me. Anyway, I want to feel like I have a plan even if it is to just give me an illusion of control, like I am doing something useful.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sorry to hear hun.


----------



## MrsKA

I'm so sorry about the evil witch showing up Kat and MF ! I am out now too, my temp dropped and I got a tiny bit of a pink tinge this morning with my normal AF pains so im sure i'm in for it soon as well! I don't know what i'm going to do about next month. I possibly have a wedding to shoot on the 3rd of Jan so if I did get pregnant next month I would be do at the end of November and if I was 2 weeks late (which they make you wait until they will induce in NZ) then I could possibly have a 2 week old baby and there is no way id want to be shooting and editing a wedding amongst all that as well as leaving such a tiny baby, it wouldnt be fair! I want at least an 8 week old baby before I start working again !


----------



## Sunnii

So sorry girls! :hugs: But like I said, onto the next cycle! and.. I know it's hard relaxing Kat, It was so hard for me to stay relaxed and positive, I had a few moment when I was a walking nerve wrack. Kat, the new photo looks great. You're a very pretty woman! :D

There's a few things you could try next cycle! I don't know if this will help you or not, haha, but what we did the first cycle was have :sex: everyday of my fertile period (we're an everyday sort of couple, I know it gets tiring :haha:, but it's worth it, right?) and I always, always, always, came second as recommended as when you orgasm, the cervix then dips into a pool of sperm and makes it easier for them, I don't know whether that helped or not, but it's worth giving it a shot, right?

Oh, Oh, I don't know whether you take prenatals with Omega 3 - mine were without so I bought extra omega 3 as it helps fertility, and took 100% dose of it everday as recommended by my gyno, once again. Combined with everything else, it might make a difference? :D


----------



## Cilnia

Love the pic Kat! You look great :) Too bad your spotting started to get heavier. And i'm sorry AF got you Mid... blah.. These days are the worst. 

What are you doing differently? I really want to keep charting. Gives me also a bit of control of my own body. This month i didn't use OPK, but i found i didn't really need to with charting and CM-checking.

I can't symptom-check this time because obviously everything can happen as i noticed with this weirdo cycle -.-


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi ladies,

Well :witch: showed her ugly face this morning just after I took a pregnancy test. Even with all the negative tests this month I was still clinging to the hope as I jsut felt so rubbish, just like I did when I was pregnant. Also when else do you feel sick everyday for 7 days in a row? That has never happened to me except during pregnancy. Seems a cruel trick for my body to play on me at this point in my cycle.

Oh well I guess this is CD1 then.

I am also wanting to try some different approaches for this cycle. Going to try to be super healthy and will try to BD everyday during fertile time instead of every other.

Hopefully third time luck? It took me 3 cycles to get pg with DD.

Hope you're all ok? Kat, did your spotting turn to AF - we might be the same cycle day xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ladies,


----------



## sallyhansen76

P.s Sending you lots of hugs hunni Louise!! Onto next month!!


----------



## Cilnia

I'm sorry Louise... Will you stay with us with the next cycle?

Blah i am sooooo tired.... I am usually tired fast, but this is just way too much. Guess this cycle took all of my energy. I can't respond as much as i'd like, i try to check now and then with my phone but the typing on that darn thing isn't really all that. I think i need a few days to strengthen up and i promise i'll respond to everyone again!

Thanks for the tip Midnight, what is it exactly? A pill?


----------



## sallyhansen76

This time ITS WAR! :)


----------



## Cilnia

Great for you!! I should too! :D I've already started with water. I have a bottle with me all day which i fill up during the day. That helps! And, i eat much more fish also.

We're going for this month ok!? :D


----------



## LouiseSix

Thanks, I will be here for the next cycle.

Midnight, what are the fertile foods?


----------



## sallyhansen76

For men, brazil nutes, garlic, pomegranate juice,


----------



## LouiseSix

Think I can enjoy most of those apart from almonds!


----------



## katrus78

Thanks so much for the compliments on the picture, guys! This was me last year. Since than I gain a lot of weight due to my thyroid issues, so that's why I looked different, plus the make up and hair streightening, of course :) can't look at myself righht now, so this pic can cheer me up as I try to loose pounds.

I will be def looking into the Royal Jelly thing and Omega 3. Payday is Friday, so I'll hit the store than. Also, I read a lot about the pineapple and pineapple core which is supposed to be great for the uteral lining, so I did that last cycle, and my lining was 19 mm, much better than before, so I assume it worked. You cut up the pineapple core into 5 parts and eat one part per day for 5 days after ovulation day.

Midnight, lol, I also feel like it's war now - and I will be approaching it with all I've got haha!


Louise, no, :af: isn't yet full blow, hopefully tomorrow morning. so I will be right behind you guys. But don't you have a little longer cycles? That would make us even probably for O day :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

hahaha


----------



## katrus78

Cilnia, how do you inseminate? When I was searching for a donor, I bought Instead softcups, tried to use them during a period, just to practice, and stuff was leaking out during the night, so not sure if it would really work to hold the semen there when I lay down. Plus, I have another problem... sigh... well, we're kinda close now, so here I go. When we bd, oftentimes he can only finish when he is behind me, either doggy or standing up, but still behind me (tmi, I know, sorry), so the problem is that when I turn onto my back, a can always feel stuff leaking out, no matter how careful we are :) We talked about it, and laughed about it, but still can't figure out how to turn me onto my back with minimal losses :)

Midnight, just be careful with pineapple core! Only for 5 days, and only the core! I read you need to eat plenty of pineapple BEFORE ovulation, and the core ONLY for 5 days following avulation, and only 1/5 of it (from one pineapple). I am so happy to see you cheer up!! You really sound like you are much better now :)

Oh, and you know what - I have some FertilCM and Fertile Aid left over, I used it to regulate my cycles a couple of months back. I would send it to anyone for free if anyone needed it, just want someone who needs it to get a use out of them.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Your such a sweetheart!! Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## katrus78

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/Baby%20and%20Bump/bef9a34e.jpg


----------



## Cilnia

Great tips on the food! Dont forget pomegranate juice!!

I used a plastic syringe from the pharmacy. Would catch the sperm in a sterile jar, then wait for 10 min by body temperature for it to become more liquid and then suck up with syringe (10 ml) and bring in. Let the syringe in for a few min and pull out. All the semen would stay in!

We have no shame in this group lol!! How about you lay down on your belly and he stays inside for a bit. Then he pulls out n you turn around? One time i was on top and it happenend. We were like on 3 we turn around... one two three!! It was hilarious...


----------



## katrus78

Midnight - Oh, wow, you're right. I have to research it after work as we are probably not alone with this issue. I mean, softcups can help, but only if they would finish right inside of it, and than we put it in..however, my oh doesn't like the idea of it and only wants to finish inside of me and after that he doesn't mind if I put it inside to hold the spermies in. Its just that by the time I lay down, they are swimming the opposite direction onto the bed lol. I will read up on it tonight.

Cilnia - that is exactly what we do, on 1-2-3 lol, he lays on top of me behind me, and than he pulls out and I turn. I even put my hand there to hold them in, but I still loose a lot of it! And how about from standing up position? Can't believe I am asking about this stuff, but I'd probably do anything to get better chance!


----------



## Laura617

Good Afternoon to all you wonder ladies.

midnight - don't have any suggestions there but I have to say that at least you are making progress and the insemination is a good idea to do as well for your situation.

Kat - my DH has an easier time if its from behind but thankfully can finish either way. Maybe there is another way to get him fully stimulated from the missionary position, sorry for the boldness here but maybe put on some porn at the same time. I know if mine isn't in the mood or I just want it to be quick thats all I have to do lol.

I have always worried about them falling out as well. The only thing we did differently this cycle was actually my DH idea, after we were finished he would stay in for a few minutes. I have no idea if it helped or not but it made him feel usefull to act as a cork and plug it up lol.

So I checked my CM again this morning and there were two little flakes of red on the paper and still pink in the cm. Really a very small amount, like if I hadn't gone looking for it then I wouldn't have any idea it was there. Checked just a few minutes ago and nothing now. Really trying not to get my hopes up as i'm sure there are tons of reasons for a little spotting but really hoping it means something.


----------



## ja123

Hey ladies,

Don't know if I mentioned this before, but I used soy isoflavones this cycle. Katrus, I saw you say that you wanted to come up with a different plan next cycle - not sure if soy is something you'd be interested in. There's a massive thread on here that I've followed and that was super helpful. The ones I used were like $8 at WalMart.

Most people seem to take it to help with long cycles or ovulation issues. I was ovulating on my own and had a normal length cycle but just wanted to give it a shot. The downside is that apparently for some with normal cycles, soy can throw things off... but I ended up with a BFP using it, so who knows!


----------



## Sunnii

Wow! Good luck for next cycle! Diet plan is definitely a good idea, me and OH followed that!

Once I have confirmed the pregnancy I can send away some OPKs and HPTs as well as agnus castus if any of you ladies want it


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

I used Soft Cups this cycle - guess it didn't do much good, but if nothing else it was less messy! :thumbup: Nothing leaking out and stuff. It took me about 2-3 times before I got good at putting them in, now no leaks at all. Kinda cool.


I used Soy the last cycle before Clomid and it did nothing for me - didn't ovulate at all. :dohh: Glad it helped you get your BFP, though Ja! I had a lot of hope for it!


----------



## katrus78

ja123 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Don't know if I mentioned this before, but I used soy isoflavones this cycle. Katrus, I saw you say that you wanted to come up with a different plan next cycle - not sure if soy is something you'd be interested in. There's a massive thread on here that I've followed and that was super helpful. The ones I used were like $8 at WalMart.
> 
> Most people seem to take it to help with long cycles or ovulation issues. I was ovulating on my own and had a normal length cycle but just wanted to give it a shot. The downside is that apparently for some with normal cycles, soy can throw things off... but I ended up with a BFP using it, so who knows!

Yey, glad you dropped in on us! Is there any way u can post a pic of soy bottle on here? Huge threads scare me, I just feel super overwhelmed by them, so I just stick to this one and randomly read other small ones. Can you sum up the idea of soy for me? I will be on Clomid again for sure, but only 50mg again, so would like to add soy if it's not too dangerous.


----------



## katrus78

Sunnii said:


> Wow! Good luck for next cycle! Diet plan is definitely a good idea, me and OH followed that!
> 
> Once I have confirmed the pregnancy I can send away some OPKs and HPTs as well as agnus castus if any of you ladies want it

Probably girls from UK will want it:)


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) Yay katrus i ll be checking up too.


----------



## katrus78

Laura617 said:


> Kat - my DH has an easier time if its from behind but thankfully can finish either way. Maybe there is another way to get him fully stimulated from the missionary position, sorry for the boldness here but maybe put on some porn at the same time. I know if mine isn't in the mood or I just want it to be quick thats all I have to do lol.
> 
> I have always worried about them falling out as well. The only thing we did differently this cycle was actually my DH idea, after we were finished he would stay in for a few minutes. I have no idea if it helped or not but it made him feel usefull to act as a cork and plug it up lol.

I will try lol but he doesn't ever watch porn on his own, and I do (shhhh, it's a secret lol). He is super conservative, but I will try and see if it works :)


----------



## Sunnii

Haha, I will :D Anyway, I will be gone for a day or so girls as we're moving tomorrow! I'll update you tomorrow morning after I test with FMU too :rofl: :D


----------



## katrus78

midnightfalls said:


> :) Yay katrus i ll be checking up too. Other than what we already do..like u guys..we turn and try and stay "plugged" if you will. The problem is i try and keep my legs up...but we do this when he gets home past midnight..and sometimes he takes 45 min to stimulate himself..and i...umm fall back asleep. :S and so that never happens.
> 
> Sunni, i agree with kat, ask anyone around. :) I ordered some today, actually pretty excited about it. SOmething to look forward to i guess. I bought the ginseng and royal jelly....Wowza. that is some really really potent stuff!! Tastes awful. Lets hope it works!

Can u take a pic of it for me, pretty please? I wanna go and get it too!


----------



## sallyhansen76

LOL,


----------



## Laura617

midnightfalls said:


> LOL, Good thing i knew (or hope) you were talking about the ginseng/Royal Jelly, cause other wise from the quote you took, its could be confusing!! hahahaha :rofl: I don't think i d want to send you a pic of that

LOL! That gave me a giggle.


----------



## sallyhansen76

lol


----------



## katrus78

I'm not a perve, I promise :rofl: that was hilarious


----------



## sallyhansen76

lol Hi hi hi

For those interested if you visit my profile you ll see my baby puppy who takes up all our time now. lol his name is chaos 

Anyone else have any pets?


----------



## katrus78

I am so excited to read about Royal Jelly tonight! Just when you think you know everything there is to know about ttc, there is something new. I am addicted to ttc research :) Plus it def beats the alternative of washing the floor and ironing lol

Laura, I think it was you who posted about the 10ml syringe you are using to inseminate. Is that like a baby kind of syringe with a plastic piece? Basically the one you'd use for ...emmm, like douch?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Should work


----------



## katrus78

Do you guys mind if I show the one I have and you can tell me if it's ok to use? I don't wanna buy a new one if the one I have is fine...

AAAWWWWW, just noticed the new pic on midnight's avatar!!!!!!! Of corse, I imagined you different in my head :flower: Great pic! Very beautiful and classy!


----------



## ja123

katrus78 said:


> Yey, glad you dropped in on us! Is there any way u can post a pic of soy bottle on here? Huge threads scare me, I just feel super overwhelmed by them, so I just stick to this one and randomly read other small ones. Can you sum up the idea of soy for me? I will be on Clomid again for sure, but only 50mg again, so would like to add soy if it's not too dangerous.

Soy is considered by some to a natural Clomid and most people take double the amount of soy that they would Clomid (e.g. 100 mg soy equals 50 mg Clomid). Having never taken Clomid, I just started out with the lowest soy dose I'd read about, which was 80 mg. Soy works by tricking your body into producing additional estrogen, which kick starts the LH surge and ovulation.

People take soy on the same days they would take Clomid, either CD 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 5-9. The girls on the thread I followed increased their doses over that span, as did I - I took soy CD 2-6, 80/80/80/120/120. From what I read, it's important to be careful not to take too much initially, as it can delay ovulation. As for which days to take it, the thought is that an earlier pattern produces more eggs, while later (5-9) would produce a higher quality, mature egg.

Who knows if it was soy that helped me or just chance, but I think it can be worth trying. Please definitely read more on it before starting, though - I'm certainly not an expert! And actually, maybe BabyBump can weigh in as she's a doctor and I'm sure has a much better scientific understanding 

P.S. I think most places stock soy near the menopause supplements rather than in with the vitamins in case you don't spot it right away.
 



Attached Files:







soy.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## katrus78

Hey girls, kinda off topic but here is a video that blew me away. This is from Ukranian X-Factor show, I am sure you all have something like that in your countries. Her name is Suzanna Salem. I love her version of "Halo"! And she is only 16!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLP2Oeln7hk


----------



## sallyhansen76

shes really amazing! I was a littl distracted by actually trying to figure out what they say...the language is very unfamiliar..its hypnotising me :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

ja123 said:


> katrus78 said:
> 
> 
> Yey, glad you dropped in on us! Is there any way u can post a pic of soy bottle on here? Huge threads scare me, I just feel super overwhelmed by them, so I just stick to this one and randomly read other small ones. Can you sum up the idea of soy for me? I will be on Clomid again for sure, but only 50mg again, so would like to add soy if it's not too dangerous.
> 
> Soy is considered by some to a natural Clomid and most people take double the amount of soy that they would Clomid (e.g. 100 mg soy equals 50 mg Clomid). Having never taken Clomid, I just started out with the lowest soy dose I'd read about, which was 80 mg. Soy works by tricking your body into producing additional estrogen, which kick starts the LH surge and ovulation.
> 
> People take soy on the same days they would take Clomid, either CD 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 5-9. The girls on the thread I followed increased their doses over that span, as did I - I took soy CD 2-6, 80/80/80/120/120. From what I read, it's important to be careful not to take too much initially, as it can delay ovulation. As for which days to take it, the thought is that an earlier pattern produces more eggs, while later (5-9) would produce a higher quality, mature egg.
> 
> Who knows if it was soy that helped me or just chance, but I think it can be worth trying. Please definitely read more on it before starting, though - I'm certainly not an expert! And actually, maybe BabyBump can weigh in as she's a doctor and I'm sure has a much better scientific understanding
> 
> P.S. I think most places stock soy near the menopause supplements rather than in with the vitamins in case you don't spot it right away.Click to expand...

Ha, not QUITE a doctor yet, don't graduate until next year. :winkwink: You hit it pretty spot on as far as how it's supposed to work, though. I researched it before using it to understand the mechanism of action and it seems to be similar to Clomid, but not identical. It's a phytoestrogen and theory says it should stimulate the body to increase Estrogen production by occupying the estrogen receptors. However, there is some debate as to if your body actually absorbs and recognizes it the same way and, as of now, there isn't any scientific evidence that backs up the claim that it actually helps you ovulate. The theory stands, though and had enough weight to it that I was willing to give it a go. I was pretty underwhelmed by it...considering I didn't even ovulate that cycle...but lots of a ladies swear it helped them get preggers.

That being said, I personally would not mix it with Clomid because I'm not sure what kind of interactions they would have. Since they both (theoretically) just work to help stimulate ovulation, if you're ovulating on Clomid I don't know that it would change anything, but it could potentially have some kind of negative effect. :shrug: Who knows? I'd be wary of adding it to a prescribed regimen, though.


----------



## katrus78

I was just thinking maybe it could help me get more eggies, so that if one was defective, maybe the other one would fertilize... But I guess, if they are growing in the same environment, than they would both be defective if the environment is bad?


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> I was just thinking maybe it could help me get more eggies, so that if one was defective, maybe the other one would fertilize... But I guess, if they are growing in the same environment, than they would both be defective if the environment is bad?

I'm not sure...I don't know anyone who has taken it at the same time as Clomid. But you know they say if you're ovulating on Clomid increasing the dose wouldn't help with anything? I just thought it'd be similar? Who knows...not me, that's for sure! :)


----------



## MrsKA

Hi Ladies hahah your posts are making me giggle which is good as im in a hell of a lot of pain as the evil witch has shown her ugly face in full force ! its my first AF since the miscarriage 3 months ago so im not surprised it's really painful ! so I am now without a doubt completely out ! :(


----------



## Sunnii

You crazy woman! I heard the soy isoflavones are really good and do work, though I haven't researched them too much. I'd give it a go to be honest, can't really do much harm, right? It does help with getting that BFP.

MrsKA, sorry to hear your AF arrived.. but at least now you know it's all settled after the MC and you can try again this cycle! :) Good luck!

Anyway, I had to POAS again, and the line is still there! :happydance: Still a faint line, but it's getting a little bit more visible :D And now.. I'm away until around Friday night as we're moving today! 26 hour drive with all that stuff :cry: Have fun ladies ;)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Have a great move back!! Be safe!! And see you when you get there. :)

mrska, really sorry hun the witch showed up. :hugs2: At least we are all here onto a new cycle!! :)


----------



## katrus78

Good morning, everyone. I am so upset right now, my temp has not dropped too much, so I think it won't show today. If she does, it woul kind of go against my knowledge of temping. I am starting to doubt the u/s results I got on CD15 saying I already ovulated either on CD14 or early morning CD15. My temp spike was CD16 and it makes me wonder if I Oed on CD16. Anyway, spotting continues. I wanted to be in sync with you guys for the next cycle :(
Hope everyone is doing good. I promise to cheer up as the day goes.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sending you lots of :hugs: until you do ;)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Good morning, everyone. I am so upset right now, my temp has not dropped too much, so I think it won't show today. If she does, it woul kind of go against my knowledge of temping. I am starting to doubt the u/s results I got on CD15 saying I already ovulated either on CD14 or early morning CD15. My temp spike was CD16 and it makes me wonder if I Oed on CD16. Anyway, spotting continues. I wanted to be in sync with you guys for the next cycle :(
> Hope everyone is doing good. I promise to cheer up as the day goes.

Yah from your chart I'd say it def looks like you ovulated a couple days later than your chart is marked. :-/ that also fits with your positive OPK. 

My temp dropped today. :( I'm officially out.


----------



## katrus78

BBA: :hugs: I'll be dragging behing y'all soon


----------



## Cilnia

Babybump: Sucks your temp went down :( when will you ttc again?

MrsKa: I'm so sorry :( I guess the faint line was hcg from the mc still? Or maybe a chemical because it had to be something, it was way too clear. This month is going to be a sticky bean!

Katrus: I think you Ov'd on CD 16! What does u/s results mean? Usually FF says you ovulate when the temp goes up right? So i guess CD 16.


----------



## Cilnia

midnight!! Wooooow your pic is great :D You look stunning eventhough i see only the side of you. Your other half ain't bad either :blush:


----------



## Cilnia

I read something about soy to increase estrogen. I eat lots of soy products and soy milk. Could this affect my progesterone? I guess it could. Maybe i should stop eating it from Ovulation on.

Btw i'll post some pics of my cats if you want! I'm very proud of them :)

https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd382/atalaofpagantongue/IMG_0310.jpg
https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd382/atalaofpagantongue/IMG_0319.jpg


----------



## ja123

OMG! Cilnia, your cats are very pretty - but that first picture made me jump! Those are some intense eyes!

I've seen posts where people were avoiding soy foods because of ovulation issues, but I wondered if there was really enough to make a difference. I guess it depends on how much soy one is eating.


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks! :D Yeh he's hypnotizing. 

Ok.. well guess i can try to stop it this month :) I use it quit a lot..


----------



## sallyhansen76

Your cats are Beautiful!! and those photgraphs are stunning!! I had a few professional pics done in the past for magazines, calendars and stuff...nothing too crazy. But i love your kitty pics!! Guess you werent kidding about being a photographer!! Love it!!


----------



## katrus78

Cil, I love the second picture! They are gorgeous! 

I think I am gonna go with Royal Jelly this cycle, but I couldn't find any info on how fast it works.


----------



## Laura617

Cilnia said:


> I read something about soy to increase estrogen. I eat lots of soy products and soy milk. Could this affect my progesterone? I guess it could. Maybe i should stop eating it from Ovulation on.
> 
> Btw i'll post some pics of my cats if you want! I'm very proud of them :)
> 
> https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd382/atalaofpagantongue/IMG_0310.jpg
> https://i1217.photobucket.com/albums/dd382/atalaofpagantongue/IMG_0319.jpg

Beautiful! Are they Maine coons?


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks! :D No they are Norwegian Forestcats. Look like Maine Coons though. 

Midnight: wow what a compliment thanks! :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat, I couldnt find it either.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey Ladies. I had an idea. Something that might boost our moods.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Cilnia

I think it's a great idea! I have a little profile pic, but i'll send a better picture then. Indeed in a private message! I'm off to bed soon so i'll send tomorrow :D 

And you are right Midnight, this is the last time you are doing all this cuz next time.. well you'll be pregnant so no need to hm :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Oh yeah baby-dance oh yeah :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Youpii! I ll send you mine tonight because i definately cant tomorrow at work. :)


----------



## katrus78

Oh, I am so excited to see your pictures!! Great idea!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Oh my goodness - pretty cats, but seriously those photos are SO good!! Love it! Great work. 


We have puppy dogs. :) I don't want to post a picture on here since I'm "anonymous" lol - but I don't mind sending pictures by PM to people who want photo introductions!


As far as next cycle...well...we're currently on the fence about if we are going to TTC or not. Guess we should decide pretty quick. We both kind of feel like we should just try and if it happens we can cross the interview season bridge when it gets here. And if it doesn't...well...at the very least we haven't lost a month.


----------



## katrus78

Bump, it's ok, it's way more important what you have to say than to see a pic. It's fun, but it's understandable why you wouldn't. I'll take the doggies though lol :)

Midnight, I'll be taking in on my own, oh is overwhelmed with taking Coenzyme so don't wanna push it further. I bought pomegranate juice already, but I am waiting til tomorrow to buy the royal jelly and the rest of the stuff, payday - yey!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sent an intro photo-book to the others who said they wanted it. If you all want a picture introduction let me know and I'll forward it along.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Bump, it's ok, it's way more important what you have to say than to see a pic. It's fun, but it's understandable why you wouldn't. I'll take the doggies though lol :)
> 
> Midnight, I'll be taking in on my own, oh is overwhelmed with taking Coenzyme so don't wanna push it further. I bought pomegranate juice already, but I am waiting til tomorrow to buy the royal jelly and the rest of the stuff, payday - yey!!

Oh no I don't mind sending pics of me or the puppies by PM...just not publicly on the forum. :)


----------



## Laura617

BabyBumpAhead said:


> Sent an intro photo-book to the others who said they wanted it. If you all want a picture introduction let me know and I'll forward it along.

Me, me, me!


----------



## Laura617

Alright I sent mine, if I missed anyone then let me know. Not the greatest quality as I always take pics with my phone. 

BBA - lovely pics! Such pretty women and handsome hubbys in this thread.

Update from me - I am now 7dpo according to the new date. After the super light spotting at 5dpo and in the morning at 6dpo I have had nothing. A few sharp pinching pains at that time as well but not really anything else. So I was getting all excited thinking that was IB but now I don't know. Just waiting and waiting and waiting... I hate waiting lol.


----------



## Sunnii

Haha. Thank you girls. On my phone now - only an hour away! We had to stop every 1.5/2hrs for toilet breaks :rofl: That made the trip a lot longer! Blackcurrant juice calmed my stomach in the car but I spend an hour on the ferry in the toilets, throwing up! Felt so so bad! I'm so tired too! :( Nearly there though so yey! 

You ladies posted so much!! I love the cat! And send me pictures of yourselves ladies. I will once I get to a pc. Speak to you all soon! :D


----------



## katrus78

Just wanna throw myself against the wall. Woke up, temp still 98.3 and spotting. Could this be my period actually? I mean, it is enough to be def seen on a panty liner, but not enough to fill the tampon... I have an appointment in three hours at my doctor's, it's supposed to be my for my basal CD3 labs, didn't schedule a consult, but I will not leave the clinic without seeing him. I am so frustrated at this point. OH is leaving on March 10th for two week. I was suppose to O next time on March 8-9, and now I feel like I won't even get a chance to bd at the time of my O. Wanna yell at someone, oh is still sleeping... I'll update after I come back from the clinic.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sunni, Looks like pregnancy and traveling is rough. :) but definately worth it. Sending you lots of love. Hope you guys make it in one piece. :) 

Kat, so sorry hun that things are being difficult. Keep us informed on how that goes. :)


----------



## ja123

Sunnii, have you been having morning sickness already? I still have absolutely no symptoms - it's really nervewracking :wacko:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies,


----------



## katrus78

That's a good idea. Excited to see your pics!


----------



## sallyhansen76

1st Pic my baby chaos giving a wink :)


----------



## Laura617

midnightfalls said:


> 1st Pic my baby chaos giving a wink :)
> 2nd Pic me and my grandpops
> 3rd me and Oh
> 4th me and my baby step brother (my step father had a kid wiht a girl my age...i know seems a little strange lol was for me at first too ebcause i went to school with her)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Cilnia

Hello ladies! Yes just in time to see your pics Midnight, woow you are so beautiful!! And.. a baby really suites you well.. :cloud9:

What a beautiful dress you got there!

Kat, Laura and BBA- you are such beauties as well.. how is it possible to get such lovely ladies in one group :happydance: 

Katrus: Hmmm..... I hope you'll get good news in the clinique. :thumbup:

Ok let's see.. was a busy day. First off dinner! then i'll post some pics of mine. Don't have a lot - as i'm more behind the cam then in front but i'll find some.

See ya in a few!


----------



## katrus78

Midnight, lovely pictures! Grandpa looking so sharp lol! And yes, I loved the dress as well :) 

Left the clinic, nothing conclusive until they get results for my bloodwork. CD30 now... Doc gave new Clomid prescribtion, but can't use it yet obviousely. Trying to talk OH out of leaving on the 10th of March. It would be devastating for me to loose a whole cycle without even getting to try.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat, sorry to hear you ll hvae to wait to get the bloodwork back. 
Im really hoping you wont have to use the clomid this cycle :) guess only time will tell. And if you do, im hoping your darling eyes will be able to convince oh to stay a little longer for one cycle!! 

Im sending lots of positive vibes your way! xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww thanks ladies for all the compliments, we really have an amazing group here, and I MUST say that i agree with Cilnia and we have quite a stunning group here. :)


----------



## ja123

Hi ladies! I'm going to send out photos via private message too (and please include me if you do the same!). Don't want to post them on here because with my luck, someone I know would spot it and word would get out that we're expecting :winkwink:


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) i ll be waiting for your message. I ll be taking mine off now. If anyone else would liek to see that ahsnt let me know!! xxx


----------



## Sunnii

Lovely pictures ladies!

Jaa, I don't have morning sickness yet.. BUT I did throw up in the car and on the ferry and I NEVER do. I'm usually extremely good with long travels, so I'm assuming this was due to pregnancy. I'm having road map boobs still, uterus cramps but I'm feeling really good and positive :)

We got here safely... now I'm off to bed after being awake for like 30 hours! Good night!!


----------



## katrus78

Oh, yeah, and I forgot to mention - I have at least some good news for today. My TSH measured 3.6 (down from 13.9). Normal range is 1 - 3, so I am happy about that. OH was able to postpone his work trip until march 13th, so fingers crossed I can ovulate before than. I am in much pain right now, spotting increased enough for me to consider if I should check it as CD1. But my lining was still 10.6 today which means it is not CD1 yet. 

I am starting my ttc shopping tomorrow, tests and royal jelly, and I want to find out about acupuncture. 

Have any of you guys tried acupuncture for fertility?

Midnight: your thermometer seems to really like 36.6, ha? Lol

Bump: have you guys decided about this cycle, whether to try or not? To be honest, don't want you to skip, it's nice to have you here...

Laura: are you still sticking to not temping?

Sunnii: is omega-3 the same as fish oil? I have prenatals with separate fish oil soft gels but they make me nauseous. But if they are pretty much the same thing, I'd take them.


----------



## Laura617

katrus78 said:


> Oh, yeah, and I forgot to mention - I have at least some good news for today. My TSH measured 3.6 (down from 13.9). Normal range is 1 - 3, so I am happy about that. OH was able to postpone his work trip until march 13th, so fingers crossed I can ovulate before than. I am in much pain right now, spotting increased enough for me to consider if I should check it as CD1. But my lining was still 10.6 today which means it is not CD1 yet.
> 
> I am starting my ttc shopping tomorrow, tests and royal jelly, and I want to find out about acupuncture.
> 
> Have any of you guys tried acupuncture for fertility?
> 
> Midnight: your thermometer seems to really like 36.6, ha? Lol
> 
> Bump: have you guys decided about this cycle, whether to try or not? To be honest, don't want you to skip, it's nice to have you here...
> 
> Laura: are you still sticking to not temping?

Yes but only because my thermometer broke lol ordered a new one so will temp next cycle again. Hoping I don't have to though of course.


----------



## MrsKA

Hey everyone, sorry I havent been on I have been in MEGA pain with my AF and its also really really strange, hardly any bleeding and red blood and old brown blood combined its so weird and not heavy at all. Sometimes when I go to the toilet there is nothing there at all ! It started out kinda heavish but then just stopped I would have thought after 6 months with no AF that it would be much heavier. Its not like a normal AF at all ! anyone else find this ?

dammit I missed everyones pics ! Oh also good news, husband and I are gonna give it one more month until we stop trying ! yah ! 

Is everyone else sticking around too?


----------



## katrus78

I just sent u my pics! I am sticking around and I am not in bad af pain and it hasn't even started properly. Lots of weird spotting, expecting af any time for three days already... Arrrrrh!

One more question. Sorry, trying to prepare for next cycle and doing a lot of reading. Is it ok to take evening primrose oil with Clomid. I know it should be taken up to ovulation an then stop, but is I ok with Clomid? I am using Pre-seed but wanted to try EPO.


----------



## Sunnii

Kat, Omega 3 is fish oil. They made me feel a little bleh everyday after taking them too, only for 2 hours though, but it was certainly worth it!

MrsKa, I sometimes got like that every few cycles so it is pretty normal. Sorry you're having such a nightmare with your AF though! I know it sucks!

AFM, AF was due today! No show and a very positive HPT! So phew. Chances are it's not a chemical. I have supeeeer sore boobs though, they're getting worse and worse and more colorful too! They're purplish/blue veiny. I look like a road map :rofl:

Having a chilled out weekend then off on Monday to start sorting out a new bigger place, jobs etc, etc. I had some cramps last night too, woke me up a few times, uterus contractions, woah, some were painful so I ran to the bathroom to see if AF arrived :rofl:

Anyway, off to have some breakfast and I shall see you ladies later :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Lol kat, my temps are totally wacky


----------



## Sunnii

I created a pregnancy journal! I hope I don't have to delete it soon!


----------



## katrus78

Finally, the witch got me this morning, full force. The temp was 98.2, so I re-took it several times, with the lowest reading being 97.8, so that's what I put down. Weird.


----------



## Sunnii

So sorry AF arrived Kat :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

AF showed up for me too - and wtf?! I've never had such horrible cramping in my life. I seriously almost had to pull over in my car bc I thought I was going to throw up. Geeez. It woke me up twice last night. That's never happened to me. :-/ dang. 

Anyway, still kinda undecided for next cycle. At the moment thinking no Clomid but still do temping so I'll know if I ovulate or not (which I expect not to since my non-medicated cycles are like 60 days long). Not sure.


----------



## sallyhansen76

BBA Hoping you stick around and what ever you guys decide w shall be here. :) 
Sending you lots of positive vibes because I know it ll be a tough decision. :dust:

Kat Sorry af got you, but now at least you can attack the new cycle!! :)


----------



## Laura617

BBA - sorry about the cramps. Hope you figure out next cycle and things work out well for you. We will all be here cheering for you.

Kat - sorry AF got you, hoping this is the last time you see her for a long time. So happy that your OH postponed his trip though, what a team player.

Sunnii - I would wonder over and check out the pregnancy jorurnal shortly, I love those!

MrsK - I sometimes have AFs that are like that, not sure why they are different sometimes and always makes me wonder what is going on. Glad you guys are trying another cycle, yay!

AFM, I hate waiting, it kills me. 9dpo so too early to test, don't want to waste my FRERs and thats all I have at the moment. I think I am imagining symptoms. I thought I was queazy a few times but how sad is it that I have no idea if I really was or if I was imagining it? lol My breasts are a little sore but pretty sure thats because I keep poking at them to see if they are sore, got a very strange look from DH last night when he looked over to see me squeezing my own boobs lol!


----------



## Cilnia

Sorry AF arrived ladies :( Next cycle will be the Magical March :)
BBA, good luck with your decision.. I also hope you'll stick around with us no matter what you decide! 

I'm having a positive feeling with this cycle for you Laura!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sunnii

*Yes! Let's hope for a very magical, full of BFPs March! We certainly need more BFPs in this group! We WILL get them in March, I just know it  *


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ladies, I have a really big problem...im not sure what to do.


----------



## Laura617

midnightfalls said:


> Ladies, I have a really big problem...im not sure what to do.
> 
> I have a few tattoos, and I ve been plnning on another for a year now and my date has been set for awhile. But i cant change it, and its the 30th of march. I could be preggers by then...maybe only a few weeks. I may not be able to test then...What would you do???? Do you think it would lead to a chemical/mc??

I don't have any tattoos (love them though) so I don't have personal experience with this. I have known people to get tattoos while pregnant and not really sure if I would but you would be so early if you were that its hard to choose one way or the other.

I was trying to find some info for you and so far I found this but hopefully someone else will have a better understand or at least personal expereince: https://www.americanpregnancy.org/pregnancyhealth/tatoos.htm


----------



## katrus78

Ok, so I went to the Whole Foods store (organic place with lots of vits) and loaded on all kinds of stuff! Got Royal Jelly, the Evening Primrose Oil, Omega-3, and picked up my Clomid. Feel like I am well armed for this cycle.


----------



## katrus78

Midnight, I got a tattoo, and was thinking about another one after my second child is born. I think there is no harm in getting it in early pregnancy, as long as it done at a good salon. Also I would think it depends on a size of it...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks ladies so much!!! :) 

This one would be smaller compared to my portrait on my back of marilyn monroe (and 3 flowers) this one will be two roses with a scroll on my forearm.


----------



## Cilnia

Well done Katrus! Like Midnight said, this time it's war :D

Lol you're so funny Mid, haha! I read that the inkt gets into your blood and then in baby's blood. But since you don't have a blood connection with the baby until atleast 5 wks i don't think it's a problem. It could take a bit longer to heal when pregnant, i read.


Soo..goodmorning! Off to do a photoshoot in an hour. I'm drinking even more Soy milk now until Ovulation. Then i will stop and drink pomegranate juice every day.


----------



## Sunnii

Kat, you are super prepared :D You will catch it this cycle! 

Midnight, I think the tattoo shouldn't be a problem either. Although I had my last tattoo done when I was pregnant and that pregnancy did end in mc. There was probably a million reasons why I mcd but it could be it too. It explained why it healed for so long too. Its your decision though and you should be fine.


----------



## MrsKA

I think you will be ok Midnight, I think they biggest danger is blood poisoning but if you are that early I don't think you would have a problem. I got a tattoo on my side symbolizing my nanny (grandma) whom I was really close to who passed away and the baby I lost, Im not a tattoo kind of person normally for myself (love them on others though) but I got it on my side kinda on my ribs so it sits under the side of my bra strap, OMG it hurt ! it was full colour though and took two hours and by the end of it I couldn't cope anymore ! Kinda want another one now though hehehe

Cilnia - are you a photog too !?!?!?!


----------



## Sunnii

How is everyone? :)


----------



## MrsKA

I'm impatient lol come on Ovulation time !


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sunni, Im doing ok today.


----------



## katrus78

Lol, my oh says the same thing about crossing the bridge :) but I like to plan ahead even knowing that it may not work out. And btw, when I was researching royal jelly I think i saw a side effect of a libido increase. I thought to myself it wouldn't be bad in my case since I am not a very sexual person :( I like it fast and only when I want it, kinda selfish, but oh well :)

Anyways, I am just trying to keep myself busy while I am waitin to af to pass. Trying to decide whether to start taking Clomid tonight. My fs tells to everyone o take it days 5-9, and he even let me take it days 6-10 my first cycle which I think it's too late. And I think I Oed two days later because I took Clomid so late. Today is my CD2 but I feel like its almost CD3 since I was spotting heavy on the last day of my last cycle. Plus it's evening now, so almost CD3. I heard some girls take it CD 3-7. What do u guys think?


----------



## sallyhansen76

I hve to agree with the libido as well. I for one not a sexual person. And these days...find myself wanting OH home a lot more often. Wonderful side effects when ttc. 

Im no expert on clomid. Im not sure of the implications if you took it earlier or not.. :S sorry cant


----------



## katrus78

Good morning, everyone! 
So I tried bding with Instead softcup inside (they say this is one of the benefits of it). Although we found it doable, but oh was scared that he would hit it wrong and it would burst (prob tmi, sorry), plus he could feel it, so we stopped. Otherwise, I finally got a hang of putting them in. But taking them out without getting your hand messy - practically impossible lol

I also ended up taking Clomid earlier, so hoping to o earlier as well. 

Wishing everyone a great day. We will soon start counting days to o, exciting!


----------



## Sunnii

I heard that softcups take some time to get used to! I think they're too messy for me :haha: Yey for O approaching! :D Hopefully you'll catch the eggy this month :D


----------



## Cilnia

Hi ladies!

Hope you catch your egg this month Kat! So with Clomid it's important to know when to take them? Now i learned something.

Can't wait to start this cycle again.. My AF hasn't finished yet so have too wait a bit.
OH said he'd like to know when my fertile days are. Last time i thought i'd better not tell him. 

Let's all catch this egg allright?!

Sun have you told anyone yet? When are you telling? :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya thats a good question. When/how are you telling? Ja123..same question!


----------



## Sunnii

You'll all catch it this month! I know it! Good luck girls! :D At least some of you are due to get BFPs this month but let's hope for all :happydance: :D

Cilnia, my OH wanted to know when my fertile days are and he seemed to have 'super prepared' apparently, so it worked, haha. You should just tell him. It could stress him out knowing so make sure he really wants to know.

Erm, so far I have told my grandma, simply because she's a gyno and a fertility specialist so if I need to know anything, she's sort of there to help me out if i have any questions or if I'm worried. Apart from that, no one knows yet. We're gonna tell people once I get my blood tests and first scan. I spoke to the doctors today and I'm gonna get an early scan at 7 weeks, and blood tests to make sure all is good. I'll have a test once a week to make sure all is going well simply because of the medical history in my family and because I said I was worried. He said that I miscarried last time because of a very poor diet and crazy caffeine intake (15 - 17 coffees a day..) and the physical demands of my job so if I take care of myself this time, I should be fine. I quite liked the doctor, I got another appointment with him once the blood test results come back (I got a blood test and a pregnancy test for some reason..) and we will discuss everything else then, arrange an appointment with a midwife and for a scan :D


----------



## Sunnii

Generally I'm feeling good. I had terrible back pain for the past two days but I'm feeling fine today. I had to take paracetamol to ease off the pain yesterday. My uterus is also stretching and I CAN feel it. It's quite uncomfortable but I'm feeling great. I'm getting more and more sick when I'm in car and I seem to be getting more nausea, it's managable though.

I'm totally off garlic and cranberry juice though - everything smells and tastes like bananas to me :rofl:

Jaa, how you feeling?


----------



## katrus78

So, the nurse just called back, they want me back tomorrow for a real CD3 labs, u/s and consult, since they can't use my results from 3 days ago. I asked that now, since my TSH level is down to 3.27, if I can go streight to IVF. The nurse said it is very possible, and we can talk about it tomorrow. I am so excited! I've been going to this clinic since last May, and I am just tired of wasting time, so want to move things along. I wonder if they just sit and wait until you ask them for the next step, it sure seems this way. 

Also, I just read somewhere yesterday that it generaly takes three months for eggs to mature, so the eggs I have now have all been developing for the past three months, right? and if so, than I assume they all would be bad, wouldn't they, since my TSH level was very bad for the past three months (remember, how the doc told me my eggs are defective with this TSH level)? I am just a little worried that even with IVF there may not be a good quality egg available...

Sunnii, good to hear you are doing well. Blow some baby dust this way, would you?
Oh and what about your pics? Same for Ja123? :winkwink:


----------



## MrsKA

Sunii 15-17 coffees a day !!!! OMG I can just manage one a day hehe but my body is a bit precious I can't handle much of anything. What do you do for work ?

Yah Katrus im so hoping that can hurry things along for you ! 

How do i send photos to just the ladies in the group ?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat, im really hoping that your appointment goes well!!

And I agree for the pics ladies, ;) That way we can see you before the baby bump ;)


----------



## Laura617

hi ladies, hope everyone is doing good.
Just an update from me. 11dpo today. I took a couple cheap tests this morning and both were bfn but that didn't bother me, until this afternoon when I started cramping and now spotting. So I am pretty sure AF is here, just waiting for the full force. I am usually pretty good when AF shows, just feel like its time to start over but I think because its so early this time (11dpo, wtf?) that I just feel blindsided by it. 

So while i'm sure i will be ready to go and looking forward to the next cycle in the soon right now i just feel very blue.

sorry for the selfish post, will try to catch up later.


----------



## Sunnii

Work wise, I was working as a VERY early morning assistant in a shop, sort of an office assistant, I did everything there :haha: I was starting work at 3am, finishing 7pm. :(

I'm just gonna pop mine on here. I don't care if someone sees them :haha:

That's myself while we were in Poland, it was snowy!

https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/7458/40452136694698665550710.jpg

Me and OH over Christmas :)

https://img39.imageshack.us/img39/1694/38265933529428315411110.jpg

During a ferret show :) (I used to have ferrets, but I had to give them up due to illness and moving away :()

https://img192.imageshack.us/img192/7002/25469226956328639387810.jpg

My little furries.. I miss them so much! :( But won't be getting them for a few years, planning on getting a rottie pup though! As soon as we're sorted here :D


https://img9.imageshack.us/img9/646/hiccup.jpg

https://img846.imageshack.us/img846/8675/slinkyn.jpg

https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/9366/26747224897687178585310.jpg

https://img823.imageshack.us/img823/8417/20110828162254.jpg

I had 6 of them, my crazy furry babies!


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been around but so busy. Feel pretty blue at the moment. Work is horrible and really just thought I'd be pg by now and planning for mat leave so I can spend some more time with my daughter.

Too scared to feel positive for this cycle as I felt positive for the last two and nothing happened. Also sick of thinking about when bding! Just want to bd for fun and not be so uptight!

Sorry I'm on a real moan here. Think I should just get some sleep and hopefully wake up more cheery. Can anyone recommend a funny book to read? That usually helps me snap out of blue moments.

Great to hear everyone else is feeling so positive. Will be back on when I can but I have two parents' evenings this week so time is tight.

xxx


----------



## Sunnii

When it comes to BDing during fertile time, it was all that was on my mind at first, but OH always gave me a lovely back massage before we BD'ed and it relaxed me so much, so maybe try that?

I can't recommend any funny books, as I haven't read one that's funny that I can recommend. I hope you feel better soon though. You gotta stay positive for this cycle :hugs:


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA, you can just send a private message from your profile page using the usernames of whoever you wanna send it to. Midnight is right, you can use photobucket and than paste a link to the pics into your private message. It will not appear as a link than...

Laura, sorry hun you feel this way, I was hanging on to hope til the last day before af... we are all very hopeful creatures here, positive or negative, but very very hopeful deep in our hearts. so as my cycle has ended, I can now hope for you. cheer up hun, we will just try until we get it, and than we'll all get it.

Sunnii, thank you for posting pics! I imagined you pretty much like that. OH is hot lol, kinda looks like Kurt Cobain, don't know, maybe not, but popped into my head when I saw the pic lol

Louise, can't reccommend any funny books as the only books I read are kinda depressing ones and very deep and loong, like "Crime and Punishment", mostly from Russian authors. Not much help here, but I can say that that blue period will pass... I like to moan myself, especially about ttc, and that's why we are here, right :hugs2:


----------



## Laura617

My body pisses me off. Just went to the restroom and my spotting is now super light. Lots of cramps though, if it's AF it just needs to come and put me out of my misery lol.


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA, thank you for the pics you sent! Wow, I gotta say we are SUCH A DIVERSE GROUP! You can def tell by the pics and the posts how different we are, and it is just amazing that we can get along so well. Let's keep it going.


----------



## katrus78

Laura, I know how you feel for sure... I so wanted to just bang my head against the wall when I had cramps and no af. Whoever made our bodies...was not a woman for sure. Hang in there, girl, we are here for you. You'll know for sure very soon. Hope you are not in bad pain though.


----------



## Laura617

katrus78 said:


> Laura, I know how you feel for sure... I so wanted to just bang my head against the wall when I had cramps and no af. Whoever made our bodies...was not a woman for sure. Hang in there, girl, we are here for you. You'll know for sure very soon. Hope you are not in bad pain though.

Thank you, it can be so frustrating. I know it's AF coming but want to hold on to hope so bad.
Not in bad pain. Cramps are pretty dull.


----------



## ja123

Hi ladies! Just catching up on the posts from today and yesterday. 

LouiseSix - I'm going to rack my brain about a funny book. The ones I've read lately have been more serious, but definitely not as academic as Katrus! Reading Crime and Punishment for fun is super impressive 

Sunnii - I love your pictures! I still have basically ZERO symptoms - it's really starting to worry me :( 

Ladies who have children already - how did you keep from constantly worrying about miscarriage? I have a while until my first doctor appointment, and it's really rough not feeling pregnant and having no medical confirmation either...


----------



## MrsKA

Ja - Unfortunately I will never stop worrying about miscarriage now since my last one but I guess you have to look at it from the point that you can't change anything by worrying and just think positively until/if you find out otherwise. For every woman that experiences miscarriage there are 3 others who don't and go on to have lovely healthy babies ! Can you request serial blood tests to make sure your levels are rising properly and a dating scan ? If you just say there is some confusion over your dates and ask for one they should give you one and they may even give you one if you say your not feeling any symptoms and you are really concerned. Now, at 5 weeks you would be able to see something but sometimes it can take 6 or so weeks until you can see a heart beat. I saw a heart beat with my oldest at 5 weeks pregnant but at my 5 week scan with my second it hadn't started and it freaked me out but I saw it going when I went back at 6 weeks !


----------



## katrus78

Ja - A year before I got pg with my son, I was pg for the first time, and had what they called a "threatened miscarriage", basically bleeding a lot, not like spotting but I'm talking very embarrassing bloody incidents out of nowhere. I did not miscarry but I was such a weak person than and couldn't take it anymore and ended the pregnancy myself at 8 weeks. I was 22. Than when I was 23, got pg again and worried sick that it would happen again. But there wasn't a drop of blood, nothing, no symptoms either, actually. it took me about three months to finally calm down. Now, ten years later, I am sure I will still worry, but I think it is just natural.


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA - wow, at 5 weeks! I clearly remember with my first pg they got a heartbeat at 8 weeks. With my son, I don't remember :( how sad...

And Ja - I agree with MrsKA, there are way more healthy pregnancies than there are pregnancies with problems! Plus, maybe if you've been on this forum for a while and read all the scary stories of so many girls, maybe you are over-worrying yourself. Maybe give yourself like a date beyond which you wouldn't worry anymore and let yourself be just purely happy after that date! :)!


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks for the pics girls! Everyone looks so great and indeed so different!! It's awesome.

Laura, i know the feeling :( Why won't our body just tell us right away instead of torturing us like that? I now know i get spotting for atleast 5/6 days prior to AF. Whyyyy!!! It is so annoying. Big hug!!


----------



## Sunnii

We are a diverse group for sure!
Ladies, dont worry about mcs. Jaa even if you dont have symptoms its fine, not everyone gets them so early :) I had an mc before, it sucks but there are way more healthy pregnancies than mcs!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow I m still amazed at what a wonderful and beautiful group we have here. Everyone here is as beautiful as inside as they are outside. :) 

Sunni, I love ferrets, I had one growing up. Named her willow. My sister took her for a walk on a leash and wasnt watching, she ended up in the road and hit by a semi truck. :( Sad day it was. 

Laura, hoping the spotting leads to a bfp. Are you having any other symtoms?
sorry..if your trying not to ss..i bet im really not helping. Either way we aer all here to support you. I think most of us had the spotting this cycle and was a little hectic. Sendint you lots of :dust: as for a bfp soon, or at least some kind of answer. xx

Ja123 dont be worried I know it must be hard, but we are all here sending you :dust: for a sticky bean!! :)

Kat waiting for results from your appointment today, hope it goes well. :)


----------



## ja123

Thanks for the reality check, ladies. Katrus, I think you are definitely right in that I've probably over-worried myself by reading too much on these boards!

It is so interesting to me how much prenatal care seems to vary in the different countries represented on this forum. For example, here in the U.S. with my private insurance, they will not see me before 8 weeks - and that appointment is not with a doctor. I had a question yesterday about a dental issue and whether it was safe to take care of right now.... I called my OB's office and the only option was to speak with a medical assistant, who initially said "sorry, I can't give you any advice if you haven't been seen yet." I explained that all my paperwork was on file and I just wanted to know the general opinion about dental work in the first trimester. She eventually gave me an answer, but geez!!! 

And then I read posts from women in the UK who seem to be able to get appointments or medical answers at any point in their pregnancies! I guess it's the difference between big private insurers running the show vs. not.


----------



## sallyhansen76

I definately agree. It is very different.


----------



## ja123

Yeah, when I first called the doctor's office after my positive hpt, I asked when I would come in for a blood test (so many people had talked about them on here than I assumed that was the norm). They said "oh, we don't really do that - if you got a positive home pregnancy test, that would be the same thing we'd use, so we'll see you at 8 weeks."


----------



## Cilnia

Usually it's 8 weeks here as well. If you have had past MC or if you're sick - they will see you at 5 / 6. It also depends on the doctor you have here, some will help you sooner then others.


----------



## Laura617

odd how things are different for everyone. When I got pregnant with my son I called my OB and set up an appointment immediately. They saw me that week just to confirm pregnancy (urine test) and set up a file with medical history. Then I got seen again at 6 weeks where they found the heartbeat. I was so naive about things then that I had no idea that was early to find it but happy they did.


----------



## Laura617

oh and about 5 minutes after my post yesterday AF started full force. I actually felt better once I knew for sure. I felt sad for a bit but now ready to move on and try for my Christmas/Hanukkah baby. :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hugs: Sorry about af hun. But at least you know for sure now and you can start a new cycle ready to attack.


----------



## katrus78

Laura, well, at least now you can freely move on to a next cycle and do your count down to ovulation.

Ok, guys, so I went to the clinic today (jeez, I feel like I go there way to much, it's taking so much of my work time, good thing I can sneak out most of the time and my assistant can cover for me, god bless her). Anyway, I am moving to IVF!!!!!!!!!!

They gave me a huge package to read and sign, and instructions that I haven't gone through yet. I am very very excited and hopeful that it might work. They said my TSH level is still too high to get pregnant, they want it between 1 and 2 (mine is 3.27). So, a first step, they gave me a prescription for birth control pill Loestrin which I am supposed to start taking today... Not sure if it's ok that I already taken Clomid for two nights in a row (they don't know I've taken it, I was suppose to do days 5-9, but started early). Anyway, they did u/s and bw today, so hopefully, it's ok. My eyes were huge when they told me to take bcp, but they said it's ok, it's part of the preparation treatment for IVF. Wow. I am very excited but worried as well. Will keep you guys posted as to what's going on.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thats great!! So happy for you hun!!

Good luck!! :) Whoohooo


----------



## Cilnia

Karina: Omg!!! That is great!!! Wow i'm so excited!!! So... when are they going to do this? I mean, do you wait a cycle or immediately this cycle? It's so exciting!!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hmm, maybe it is that...i dont know


----------



## LouiseSix

Kat - wow that sounds really positive about the IVF

Laura - sorry the witch got you

Thank you to all you lovely ladies who are trying to help me to feel positive. Feel less gloomy today so now going to try to have a positive mental attitude. If I had got pg last cycle then due date would have been right on top of DDs birthday so not ideal really - now hoping my body is getting ready for a lat Nov/early Dec baby.

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## MrsKA

So exciting Katrus !!! yah for moving forward ! 

Health care in NZ is really different, you have to get a blood test to confirm either at your doctors before you organize a midwife or your midwife will organize it for you (they normally wont physically meet with you until you are 10 weeks though) but if you have any worries most will do more bloods to make sure levels are rising properly and they do scans pretty easily as well ! I had early scans with all 3 of my pregnancies. So interesting how different it all is !


----------



## katrus78

Cilnia - I just got a call from the clinic and asked away a few questions, so that was one of them. So no, it looks like I will be skipping this cycle, as I will be on birth control for two-three weeks starting with tomorrow. The BCP should suppress the follicle growth and all, so the follies will kinda go to sleep for the duration of BCP. Than they will overlap the BCP and med called Lupron for a few days, and than start heavy duty meds that stimulate growth of several follies. That's how I understood it so far. But although I am skipping this cycle, I will still be here to watch your BFPs at the end of your cycles!!!!


----------



## katrus78

Oh, and by the way, I just got the news from my lawyer from Russia that my divorce is final as of two days ago!!!! So I am a free woman now lol. He can still file an appeal for 30 days, but that is highly unlikely. I am so happy that I can finally move on with my life.


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) Im happy everything seems to be going good for you kat.


----------



## Cilnia

I agree with Midnight! I'm very happy things are turning out so well for you. This month is a preparation for the BFP next month! Can't wait for all of us to get bump-buddies along with Ja123 and Sunnii!! :D Would be so nice!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Diddo!!! :)


----------



## Sunnii

Hello girls. Sorry ive not been on here much but im crazy busy and pc broke so im on my phone so excuse the writing!!

I think medical care here is quite allright. Ive got a good doctor at least. Got my scan at 7 weeks!!

Kat, yey for IVF! Good luck :D

Midnight, i had ewcm from 5DPO and still have it now bit with white bits :S

AFM, im feeling good. Had some on and off cramps all day, dull ones. Back pain is easing off a lot :) Morning sickness is slowly making an appearance and I cant stay away from orange juice :rofl:


----------



## MrsKA

Any of you ladies get EWCM early in your cycle im 7DPO and have it ?!


----------



## Laura617

MrsK = midnight seems to be having it too, but i thinks he is early then you. Maybe its normal all I know is just start bding and keeping going just in case.

Kat - I am so happy for you. I hope this cycle goes by super fast for you so you can get to the next stage but thats just great and I hope it works out!!:thumbup:

Nothing new from me lol i'm always waiting. now on to waiting for AF to stop so I can get on to bding. Got some stuff from victoria secrets that I ordered today so i'm ready to jump on hubby when as soon as i can lol I have a good feeling about this cycle already.


----------



## MrsKA

Whoops sorry I meant im CD7 not 7DPO


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA, I don't think I ever had EWCM on cd7... Sorry couldn't be much help. I did get it on cd5, like right after af, looked like right before af.


----------



## Cilnia

I also have a bit of EWCM right after AF. Right now it's very watery... which is also supposed to be fertile. And i'm still spotting.

What's the deal with spotting btw? I spot like 5 /6 days prior to AF and then again days 'n days.... I fear my progesterone levels might be bad. Couldn't go to the doctors though, they'll tell me to wait atleast 6 months.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well i see there is quite a few of us with ewcm righ after af...


----------



## katrus78

Yep, in fact, I noticed some yesterday too, had to look after you mentioned it :)

I will stop charting for a while, I want to relax and step away from temping, it's very difficult but I think it's the right thing to do.

Gotta go to work now, but will be back!


----------



## Sunnii

MrsKa, I never had it until the cycle I got pregnant :) I had A LOT of EWCM, and I still have it now.

5 weeks tomorrow! :happydance:

I had such a lovely day today, got a job!! Me and OH will be working together which is good! I was worried about jobs in this area, I didn't think I'd find anything too soon but I got a job in less than a week here! :haha: I'm so happy! :D


How is everyone?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thats great sunni!


----------



## Cilnia

Omg indeed... wow that's soo much! Haha.

Wow awesome Sunnii! Congrats!

Keep the positives coming this way, i like the vibe :) :)


----------



## Sunnii

Omg, I just realised, over 50 pages, we're crazy :haha:


----------



## LouiseSix

Sunnii I remember the orange juice cravings. Also I ate oranges all the time!


----------



## Sunnii

It's a weird craving! Though, better than some other random craving!


----------



## MrsKA

Thanks ladies, I did an OPK it is was a clear negative, im too early to be ovulating anyway but just thought id better check ! with my hcg levels back to normal it could be possible to ovulate randomly !


----------



## Sunnii

I hope you O soon and that you catch the eggy this time! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ooohh


----------



## katrus78

Midnight, you're still waiting for the tests? Wow! Did you call the tracking?

Sunnii, congrats on the job!

Laura, how is your waiting going?

And where is Bump?! I miss her! Bump, wanna hear from you, girl! Come out, come out, wherever you are...


----------



## sallyhansen76

I tried calling but seeings


----------



## Sunnii

I'm so *happy*. I don't think I've been this happy in a long, long time. I finally clicked today that *WE ARE* having a* BABY*!

I have to say, I didn't believe it at all, when I first got my BFP, I didn't. I seriously thought it end up in a chemical or something, or that it was a false positive, anything, just not the fact that I could actually be pregnant. I just feel so happy! :happydance:

*5 weeks today*, I was dreading not getting to this point, I'm way past the date AF was due, I'm finally calming down and realising that *this is happening*!

Anyway, I'm starting to feel more and more pregnant. Morning sickness is slowly approaching, I can feel it getting stronger and stronger, my back pain isn't going away either, it seems to come back every two days or so, but one paracetamol relieves that pain, so thank god for that. I ended up in tears, on the bathroom floor in pain this morning,* but it is all worth it*. I had to POAS today too, I got a BLARING positive straight away, in like a second!

*My little pumpkin is growing!  *

Now, onto the job situation, I am sort of worried because the job is an hours drive away and we don't have a car currently, well, the main office is that far away, so I'm hoping they will put us in one that's a bit closer (15 mins in the car/30 mins on a bus) or travelling will seriously be a nightmare. Anyway, if we have to work further away, I'll just move closer to that town, it's not a problem but obviously, i'd prefer if it was closer to here! To be honest, at least I have a job lined up - that's what matters.

Anyway, I'm off to make a lovely mexican pasta for dinner! :D


----------



## Cilnia

What a great feeling it must be Sunnii! I can only imagine how good it feels! I'm so happy for you. 

Hope Bump will check in a few minutes! Would like to know how things are going with her. 

Kat, have you started taking the ac they gave you? Are you ready for next month? 

Midnight, darn that ups! Hope they'll get there fast. Any chance they arrived today? Hope so!

My af has left the building. Now i'm charting again. Using a different thermometer this time and vaginally instead of orally. It's kind of stuck om 36.7 now :) Hoping to see some movement soon! 

I noticed my ovulation will probably be when i'm away the weekend with OH and his family to celebrate his grandma's birthday. We have this big bed 'n breakfast for the family so i really hope it's not sooo noisy that we can't bd if you know what i mean... lol!


----------



## Sunnii

Midnight, it is. I can't wait until you all get your BFPs! :D

I know, Bump has disappeared. Laura, Louise and Jaa are quiet too! :( 

Yey for AF leaving Cilnia! :D 

:dust: to you all! Lots & lots of it! :dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cilnia glad af has left and you can start bding!! :) My temp was pretty stuck too at 36.6. :)


----------



## LouiseSix

I'm here. Sorry but I don't get a lot of chance to get on the computer as I work full time.

Cycle day 10 tomorrow. Feel quite excited - woohoo!


----------



## Sunnii

yey! :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

Louise you and I are pretty close in CD. :)


----------



## Laura617

I'm here too. Had been checking in but didn't get much chance to post as I was busy with my teething 17 month old. I am still waiting for AF to leave. My new thermometer has yet to show up so trying to figure out what that is about but may just say forget it and go to walmart tomorrow and get a new one there, much less hassle.

Most of you are entering the exciting point, the time when O is approaching and you can just focus on trying to catch the egg. I think there are going to be a lot of BFPs this cycle.

:happydance:


----------



## Laura617

Sunnii said:


> I'm so *happy*. I don't think I've been this happy in a long, long time. I finally clicked today that *WE ARE* having a* BABY*!
> 
> I have to say, I didn't believe it at all, when I first got my BFP, I didn't. I seriously thought it end up in a chemical or something, or that it was a false positive, anything, just not the fact that I could actually be pregnant. I just feel so happy! :happydance:
> 
> *5 weeks today*, I was dreading not getting to this point, I'm way past the date AF was due, I'm finally calming down and realising that *this is happening*!
> 
> Anyway, I'm starting to feel more and more pregnant. Morning sickness is slowly approaching, I can feel it getting stronger and stronger, my back pain isn't going away either, it seems to come back every two days or so, but one paracetamol relieves that pain, so thank god for that. I ended up in tears, on the bathroom floor in pain this morning,* but it is all worth it*. I had to POAS today too, I got a BLARING positive straight away, in like a second!
> 
> *My little pumpkin is growing!  *
> 
> Now, onto the job situation, I am sort of worried because the job is an hours drive away and we don't have a car currently, well, the main office is that far away, so I'm hoping they will put us in one that's a bit closer (15 mins in the car/30 mins on a bus) or travelling will seriously be a nightmare. Anyway, if we have to work further away, I'll just move closer to that town, it's not a problem but obviously, i'd prefer if it was closer to here! To be honest, at least I have a job lined up - that's what matters.
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to make a lovely mexican pasta for dinner! :D

I am so happy for you. Pregnancy was literally one of the happiest times in my life. My husband gives me such a hard time now because he is convinced when we have another one I will be miserable because I had such a great first pregnancy lol. I loved every moment of it, and I had morning sickness before missing AF right up until he was born lol so it wasn't that easy of a time it was just so great i didn't care if i had to throw up all day.


----------



## Sunnii

True. Even though I feel so bad half the time, I'm happy about it and I'm enjoying it!

I hope all of you will get your lovely BFPs this month so we can all be bump buddies together! :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

guess we shall see. :)


----------



## katrus78

Hey girls, glad to see everyone in good spirits. I have looked into different threads in assisted conception section but it is way overwhelming there for me, so I will be mostly hanging with you guys. I don't understand the lingo on there too :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) Must be difficult, but we are happy to have you stick around. :)


----------



## Cilnia

You might as well have spoken for me, because i feel the same way! :D Don't you dare leave us Karina! hahahah 

Ok so guess what, i bought some OPK today. Will receive tomorrow. lol! It's just that, i sort of have this feeling my O will be sooner this month. Woke up with some cramping today, and my CM is very watery. Just like the days before EWCM will appear.
My past cycles were: 36, 34, 32.. so it might as well be 30 this time. 

So i'm POAS'in tomorrow :)

Oh and the weirdest thing happened today.

My grandma who lives in Croatia is very ill. She had to undergo surgery and we weren't sure she'd survive. But she did. Though she'll probably not fully recover. Anyways, we don't talk all that much. She calls my dad every now and then and we go there for the holidays but that's it really. Now suddenly she wanted me on the phone! You know why? To ask me if i wanted to have a baby any time soon. I was stunned and kind of tried to talk around it - didn't want my father to hear - but i said 'sure grandma, I'm sure it will happen' She said i shouldn't wait for it, but i should start immediately. I was really stunned! Glad my dad didn't ask what she said.

This must be my month, cause i have her blessing i guess!


----------



## Sunnii

Kat, you ARE not leaving us! We're here together until the last one is preggo, right? :happydance: I don't really know much about assisted conception as I've never had a chance to look into it, but I'll have a look through that forum and see if I can find anything of interest to you. I really hope that this will be it for you and that you'll have your baby this year, or at least, very very soon!

Cilnia, it's very muchly possible that you'll ovulate early so yes, get testing! Wow about your Grandma, I'm sorry she's ill and it's not looking good, though you definitely have her blessing, so I hope this will be it for you this cycle.

Now, the weirdest thing happened when we were visiting a friend of ours. They have a 5 year old daughter who drew a picture for me and OH, with.. a little girl. She didn't even know I'm pregnant, nor did our friends at that point, and she just came up to us and said 'This is for you, and for your little girl!' and she just looked at my stomach and smiled, I was like, woah. Automatically I said 'I don't have a little baby girl' - I don't know why I said that and she just replied 'but you soon will, right?' 

Is that weird or is it just me?!


----------



## Cilnia

That is super weird! Weird things going on here.... lol! What a psychic girl hm.... Did you eventually tell or not yet?


----------



## Sunnii

Yeah, I told her parents, then I told her, and she was like 'See, I told you!' 
I was a bit confused! Little psychic girl.

She also has 3 cats and a dog, all 4 of them, would NOT leave me alone for a second. Cats seem to want to hug me and dog follows me around everywhere. When my OH hugged me (squeezed me!) she started to bark :haha: Do you think they can tell?


----------



## Cilnia

I think they can! I know this dog who would always sniff woman's bums when they were in they're period  

I pay attention to my cats every cycle, hoping they'll follow me even more then they already do. lol.


----------



## Sunnii

:haha: it was really weird! The dog, just lays next to me, or jumps on the sofa and puts her head on my legs and just lies there. It's so cute! :haha:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sunni, thats such a cute story, she seems to be quite the intuitive little girl. :) And i see she ahs predicited a little girl just like you think, im anxious to see if you are right!!!


----------



## Sunnii

I know. I would love to have a little girl. But then again, as long as the baby is healthy, I don't mind! My OH is almost certain we'll have a girl, he doesn't accept any other option. All the predictions and everything say that we'll have a girl, but we'll see in a few weeks, right? It was just so weird that she didn't even know I was pregnant and she was telling me that we ARE gonna have a little BABY GIRL soon. It was random! I hope she's right, haha.

After my first scan, I'll be sending off my O tests and Pregnancy tests, so if any of you would like them, give me a shout. I don't mind sending them abroad


----------



## katrus78

Aaaww, guys, you are so sweet! I didn't really think I'd leave you, I just looked into those other forums about assisted conception cause I wanted to learn more about it. However, I've been reading so much about IVF in a past couple of days that I think I know everything there is to know for a regular person. 

Cil, wow, I would feel the same way if my grandma started talking babies out of blue with me! Sometimes it feels like the older people and the young kids have that gut feeling more than the rest of us. Maybe she saw something when she was in surgery? 

Sunni, the little girl must have extrasensoric gift. It's already amazing she knew you were pg, let alone you are having a girl. Speaking of a girl, I'd do almost anything to get a girl, but have been really working on myself to prepare myself and not be disappointed if I have another boy. I did even try to sway for a girl before but it didn't result in any baby, obviously. I am going to ask my doc to implant two embies in me in hopes that one may stick, but mostly to increase the odds of having a girl. Although with my luck, I will end up with two boys.


----------



## Sunnii

Well, you never know, you might have your little girl soon! :D


----------



## katrus78

Cil, I like your ticker, it matches your avatar well. I guess green and black are your favorite colors lol?


----------



## sallyhansen76

I Want a boy!! :)


----------



## Sunnii

I want a girl!


----------



## Cilnia

Karina: Thanks! Yes they are my favorite colors :) lol. My house is black/gray, with green plants everywhere. Hihi.

And uhm... i don't care! I'd like a boy and a girl - both are just great! as long as healthy. But i think, if i must choose, i'd like a boy first :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ladies...I'm having a very rotten day.
But more importantly my dad called, I was at work and told him to call me back. Someone came to see me later to give me their condolences (they learned it on facebook)...i had no idea, but my grandfathers wife jsut died. My dad was calling to tell me..and i was busy. My step mom had psoted it on her status that she was gone, makes me soo mad that everyone knew before me, adn so sad to have lost her. What a terrible way to find out. I dont know what happened. I still have to call my dad back when i finish work in about 45 min. :S What a terrible thing. I just feel....broken.


----------



## Sunnii

I'm so sorry Midnight :hugs: Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks hun. Im still sad about it, but at the same time unsure how to feel. 
She was brought in the hospital because she had a heart attack, it was minor and could be treated and prevented to stop another, but she refused treatment and argued it was her time to go....sure enough 4 hours later she had another attack and didnt make it. All because she refused treatment. Is it supposed to be easier knowing this is what she wanted??


----------



## katrus78

Omg, midnight, I am so sorry. If that's what she wanted, than the rest of the family around her have not much choice but to accept it, I guess. Hang in there, you gotta be a good support to your dad. :hugs:

Oh, and yeah, what the... where are your opks? I see you got wet cm today on your CD10, just like last cycle, so if your cycles are around 30 days, you still have a few days before you have to start testing. I had returned my CB digi opks today, as I really need some money to make it til next Friday. I don't think they would be useful since they now will have my cycle under their absolute control until IVF. It was kind of a sad moment to give them back to the store.

And yeah, midnight, if I have twin boys, I will send you one of them! jk


----------



## katrus78

Sunnii, has it worked out for you about your job?

Laura, MrsKA, Louise - where are you, guys? What is happening with you? How are you doing?


----------



## Laura617

midnight - I am so sorry for your loss and for how you found out. There is never an easy way to find out that someone has passed but I do think they should have waited until you knew before posting it on facebook and feel bad that you found out in such a bad way.

I'm a hospice cna. Its my job to be with someone when they die and I know how hard it can be on people when that person refuses treatment. I don't think anyone can say anything to make the questions go away because it makes the family wonder how much longer could she have been with us if she would have fought. But from experience I will tell you this, more often then not when I have someone who I am working with and they tell me they really feel its their time to go, they are right.
I have seen situations where the family push them to fight when they dont want to and they always end up going down hill really fast and in a more painful way. So I think she really knew it was her time and wanted to leave this world on her terms without having to go through more. So I am sorry for the pain you are feeling now and while nothing will ever make her matter less in your heart I hope at least the pain will ease in time.

AFM - I am here sorry for the lack of writing. Had a long day playing with my son at the park today. He was such a funny kid, he refused to walk home and when I picked him up he just kept saying "night night, night night" and as soon as we came home he crashed.

Got my new thermometer so temping resumes tomorrow. Still waiting for AF to leave but think its getting close.


----------



## Cilnia

Oh Mid, how sad :( im so sorry for your loss. I know it must feel strange to know she refused treatment. I mean you are sad she's gone, but she wasn't so should you feel better?! Its weird.. mixed feelings right. Well i hope you are doing well and i wish you lots of hugs!!


----------



## Sunnii

Once again, so sorry midnight :hugs:

Kat, I'm still wondering about the job. Don't know what's gonna happen. I haven't yet made a decision, but turns out I'm in the office 2 hours away from me..


----------



## sallyhansen76

ladies, you really are an amazing group. All I can say is thank you a lot. :hugs: 


Sunni, what are you going to do? Are the trains/metros/wtv to get you to your job?? 

Laura I'm happy you ll be temping again :) now we can stalk your chart. hee hee


----------



## Cilnia

I got my OPK today, glad i decided to buy them. I did one and it was nearly positive. Strange. I'm thinking in a few days it will be super positive!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Great!! you should keep them and photograph them so we can compare (eventually anyways when I get my tests )


----------



## Cilnia

Ok i will! 

This one is from 2 month ago btw:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1666.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## katrus78

I found a Russian website pretty close to BnB, and it's funny that they use pg sneezes instead of baby dust. It was so weird to see all the same discussions but in my own language. I am so used to all the English ttc terminology and abbreviations that it took me a while to figure out what they were taking about cause they use their own ttc lingo. 

Midnight, how are you and your family doing. You said funeral is tomorrow... How sad. Sending you my :hugs:


----------



## katrus78

Cil, I was gonna say hehe, even your tests are green, but I guess that's how Internet cheepies look like :)


----------



## MrsKA

Hey ladies, sorry I have been busy with work ! So sorry to hear of your loss Midnight ! that sucks that you had to found out later :( Hope you and your family are doing ok


----------



## Laura617

Just saying hi :hi:. AF has now left the building so finally ready to get this cycle going.

I'm really curious how my cycle will go this time. I came off depo is september (only had one injections of it, didn't agree with me) and since then my cycles were all over the place. I normally have a 28/29 days cycle, however the 2 cycles before starting to chart one was 42 days (longest ever) and the other was 31 then the 28. So this last cycle being 28 days was right on to how I used to be so wondering if my body is finally regulated but has got me to thinking. My luteal phase was only 10 days last cycle, as I never charted before I am wondering if my luteal phase has always been 10 days and I just never knew. It seems really short, is 10 days short enough to be concerned? 

Never really realized how much information charting can give you about your own body, really interested to see what happens though.


----------



## Sunnii

Midnight :hugs: Yey for OPKs! I hope your ones arrive soon!

Also, in regard to the job, there is no public transport going to that village AT ALL. The office is in an industrial estate that's super hard to get to, you can only get there by car, or by taxi which costs £26 one way! That's sort of a joke. No way in hell I'm paying that much to get to work, ONE way.

Kat, I know what you mean. I found a website in Polish, very similar to BnB and god, I don't have a clue of what half the terminology means :haha: I have to say, I prefer BnB. 

Laura, yey for temping! I'll check out your chart even though I don't have a clue about them! :haha: I need to finally read up on charting :dohh:

I'm glad everyone seems happy and moving on to the next cycle. I hope we get some BFPs this month, we need them! :D


----------



## katrus78

Just dropping in for a second. My spotting stopped, it actually just lasted two days, and the nurse said it is normal break-through bleedin when yor body starts to adjust to bcp. I watched some videos on injections, both subcutenious and intramuscular cause I gotta learn how to do them in case oh is not here on some of those days. The intramuscular ones are pretty scary, don't know how I will handle to poke myself with these needles. Ouch!


----------



## Sunnii

Ouch! I freak out when I see needles :rofl: I could not do it myself and I'd probably cry if someone had to inject me everyday. I mean, I faint when I get the flu jab, when I had the implant removed. I'm a wuss!


----------



## Cilnia

I think you are very strong to use injections! 

What date are you now looking forward too Karina?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow, karina injections.......very strong woman u are. You are very determined.


----------



## MrsKA

Ouchy I hate needles ! although after 14 blood tests in 14 weeks I don't even bat an eyelid with them anymore. Hate injections though gah ! Brave woman Katrus ! 

Snap Midnight I got my dip this morning too and almost have a positive OPK whoop ! Question though when does ovulation occur and after which positive OPK, your first or last ??? I keep reading different things !


----------



## Sunnii

With work situation, well, we decided not to take the jobs and keep on looking. Something will pop up soon. As long as I work for 13 weeks, I'll get my maternity allowance, for now we are receiving Job Seekers Allowance, so that's keeping us up until we find work. I feel so weird being out of work. I've always had a job since I was 16 until last week :haha: 

Midnight, glad you're feeling better.

You know, girls, I was gonna post a post about baby shopping here but I can't help but feel bad and selfish for posting it so I only posted it in my journal. I won't post any baby related stuff as I don't want to upset you guys. I know how I was when we were TTC so. :(


----------



## Sunnii

MrsKA, it counts from first positive!


----------



## Laura617

Sunnii said:


> With work situation, well, we decided not to take the jobs and keep on looking. Something will pop up soon. As long as I work for 13 weeks, I'll get my maternity allowance, for now we are receiving Job Seekers Allowance, so that's keeping us up until we find work. I feel so weird being out of work. I've always had a job since I was 16 until last week :haha:
> 
> Midnight, glad you're feeling better.
> 
> You know, girls, I was gonna post a post about baby shopping here but I can't help but feel bad and selfish for posting it so I only posted it in my journal. I won't post any baby related stuff as I don't want to upset you guys. I know how I was when we were TTC so. :(

Thats very considerate of you but speaking for myself (not sure how everyone else feels) I am so happy for you and love hearing about pregnancy and baby stuff that I love hearing about it. I am not even pregnant and drive my husband crazy with talk about buying new baby stuff. He is dreading if we have a girl because all of our newborn boy clothes will have to be replaced with a brand new girlie shopping spree :haha:.

I just saw that I missed everyone saying what they wanted (boy, girl) and I really can't decide and don't really care either way. When I was pregnant with my first we wanted a girl so badly, thats all we talked about was our little girl, we stayed team yellow so didn't find out until our beautiful boy was born what he was and now my husband wants nothing more then another boy and I love having a boy so much that I think I do too.


----------



## Sunnii

Haha. :D Good. I don't want to upset anyone here.

I don't mind either or. I just want a healthy & happy baby! :D


----------



## MrsKA

Thanks Sunni hopefully I will O over the next few days ! 

As for gender we would really love a boy but we have two girls and my angel baby was a wee girl too so I think we would probably end up with another girl. I don't really mind either way though, with my last pregnancy I was so desperate for a boy but now gender is far less relevant, all that matters is that it is healthy and doesn't die on me !


----------



## katrus78

Hey, girls, it is so exciting you are starting to test for O! Fun time :) 

Sunnii, I will probably sound terrible, but yeah, I'd def be jealous somewhat if you posted about baby stuff. Honestly, I need just a little more time for that. But I love having you here and thank you for being considerate. Please don't be mad.

OH now said he will be most likely away during the whole time I will do injections so I prob have to find someone else who will do it for me. I don't mind doing the belly injections but wouldn't be able to do the butt ones. But it's not for three more weeks though. Right now, I am counting down to my appointment on 13th of March, they will tell me all the dates for everything at that appointment. Then I will let you guys know what's going on.

Bd a lot, everybody, don't miss that eggie!!!


----------



## Sunnii

Kat, that's why I asked first :) Plus I've got my journal to go crazy with stuff like that :) I won't post it in here if someone minds it and I'm not mad either. I know how you feel, I've been there too. I didn't appreciate people talking about their pregnancy in TTC groups, so I'm trying to avoid that subject here 

How's everyone feeling today?


----------



## Cilnia

It's been a great idea of you to start the journal! It's a great way to follow everything :)

I've been quite busy these days. Ovulation seems to be a few days away. Atleast i hope so! Can't wait to begin the TWW. Looks like you girls will start tww before me though, our cycles are kind of starting to get different.


----------



## sallyhansen76

No way,


----------



## sallyhansen76

ok nevermind!!!


----------



## Sunnii

Midnight, the more CM you have, the better!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I know!!


----------



## Sunnii

It does! I drink a lot of water now and I'm... soaking wet! :haha:


----------



## katrus78

Midnight - awww, how cool, I'll be watching your sticks for sure. I can't poas for like a month, and def got the urge, so will be watching yours and others closely, so please do post them. 

Sunnii, thank you! I will be prob visiting your journal silently for a while though :)

Can someone give me a good recepie (not sure how to spell it)? wanna cook something new for oh. We Russians celebrate Women's day on March 08, wanna surprise him with something yammi and new.


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi, quick visit.

Sorry haven't had time to catch up on posts but hope you're all ok?

Have been working ridiculous hours and am ill so have been off work this week and trying to rest/get better while trying to concieve - not easy!

Just off to bed now to fight the pain of illness and do some BDing - last thing I feel like doing :wacko:

Keep fighting the good fight with positive mental attitude :thumbup:

Might have time to chat tomorrow from my sick bed 

xxx


----------



## Cilnia

Get well soon Louise!!


----------



## Cilnia

Karina, i'd have to see if i can make a recipe in english with some real dutch food. It's difficult because i don't know all the names of the ingredients :)


----------



## MrsKA

Hey ladies sorry im sooo busy but just wanted to pop and say yah + opk ! Anyone else ???


----------



## Sunnii

Get BDing!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Louise!! Get well soon!! We are all sending you lots of remedy :hugs:

Mrska!!! Woohooo You ll soon be in your tww!! How exciing!! Keep bding for 3 days!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

How is everyone today? havent heard much from anyone today :)


----------



## katrus78

I think everyone is in freeze mode right now :) midnight, can you include the link to your tests topic in your signature? I'd like to check it out from time to time :) 

I am still looking around for someone who has experience giving injections. My friend's friend got an IVF baby 9 years ago, and her husband is really good at it. I asked if he could give me shots, and they said yes, but unfortunately they live like 40 min away from me, so I'd have to travel every day there... But if I can't find anyone closer, I would do that I guess. I hope the shots are not twice a day. Can't wait for the 13th to come and find out about the protocol. 

My best friend back in Russia is due to give birth on march 16th, but prob going to induce for c-section (baby is big), I am kinda scared for her and actually can't wait to see that baby (only took me about 7 months to stop being jealous lol!). I am actually looking forward to see the baby. I've sent to much clothes and toys for him already! It is her first.

Other than that, my 9yo son is doing his first ISAT tomorrow (it's a major test here), so I have been training him to make sure he gets a high score. Work has been crazy also for the past couple of days. It's almost 9pm here but I still have to go back there and finish some stuff. Good thing I work very close to my house.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey kat, 
ya the link is in the signature, where it says visit my opk journey. 
Wow work sounds a little crazy. :)
At 9 years old they take a big test?? Wow, im glad we dont have any!! We dont even have sats in quebec..lol. Not sure if thats a good thing or not.


----------



## katrus78

Yeah, I noticed your link after I wrote it, oops :) hope your opks will get darker soon! 

How's everyone else doing? Are you guys trying to keep yourselves busy on purpose to make time pass by faster while you're waiting to O? :) in any case, hope everyone is in good mood and full of energy to go into TWW!! Sending you lots of love!


----------



## Cilnia

Lol yeh kind of am Kat, trying not to obsess and stress right before O. In the tww i let myself, because theres nothing i can do then anyway :p 
how exciting for your friend! Good luck with your son, hope he gets a high score.

Mrska, hope you catch that egg!!!


----------



## MrsKA

Heheh we are trying !!! Im still getting really dark positive opks so i think i'm getting a really good surge, i've never had such a dark positive OPK before !


----------



## Yumenoinu

hi, i'm currently 2dpo and im so anxious lol, my husband and I have been TTC for almost a year now. its been a struggle but im praying for this cycle :)


----------



## Cilnia

How exciting! Do you chart, use opk? Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sallyhansen76

welcome Yumeniou. 
Hoping this time you caught the eggy!! :) And Im curious to know the same as cilnia what was your weapon of choice, if any??


----------



## Yumenoinu

I'm just using FertilAid, i've tried charting before but i tend to forget first thing in the morning (cuz im so not a morning person) but other than that, just wait and see :)


----------



## Sunnii

Oooooh, we have a new member, Yumenoinu, welcome! :hi: :happydance: 
I hope you stick with us for a while ;) I'll add you to the main list after I write this up :D

Anyways, girls, I'm buzzzzzzzzzing! I woke up this morning, in an absolutely shit mood, seriously, I could kill someone. This whole job situation pissed me off, I didn't want to decline that other job, but I simply had to, no way of getting there.

So, anyway, I do my usual morning routine on the PC - log in to my emails, facebook, Babyandbump, Jobseekers direct website and there we go. I usually have a few emails in the morning, but never more than 12. Boom 15.

First one - you were unsuccessful in your application, and another, and another.. ARGH!
Then three emails.. 
You have an interview at this and this location on the 25th of March at 3pm..
You have an interview set up for 17th of March at 10am..
You have an interview set up on the 9th of March at 6pm..

WOAH! 3 Interviews for 3 jobs, reaaaaally close by! - 2 are across the road!! :D and the third one is the best one, half an hour away. God, I hope I get one of them! That has put me in such a good mood :D

Got a call from my midwife today to confirm the appointment on Tuesday too, she seemed so lovely :D I can't wait to see her on Tuesday :happydance:

Feeling awesome. CM is still super strong, boobs are sore and now they look even more like a road map! :haha:

How is everyone today?

Lots & lots of baby dust to you all! :D :dust: :dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thats great sunnI! Im hoping lots that you get the best one of the bunch!!! Postive vibes your way!!!!


----------



## Sunnii

I think you should get BDing!! :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Its schedualed


----------



## Sunnii

Goooood! I think BDing everyday does have results! We BD'ed every other day and then everyday over O and it.. worked :haha: So best of luck and lots of baby dust to you!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Whoohoo lots of dust Thanks!!


----------



## katrus78

Sunnii, congrats on the interviews! Wish you to get the best one! I've had such a tough time getting a job when I was pg. couldn't get one until I was like 7 months pg, here in US no one really wants to hire if they know they have to pay for maternity leave. So I ended up getting hired by Arctic Circle, a fast food fish place. I mean yeah... Good times lol, I than gave birth on my day off, luckily. So I really hope the situation in UK is better and that you get it now whil you are not showing yet (if it does make a difference there). In any case, good luck, sweety!

Yum, welcome to he bunch! Hope you like it here! Btw, I was on Fertile Aid too for a while. 

Cil, Midnight, MrsKa, Laure, Louise - go get that egg! You guys are so close! Iam very excited for you girls!

Ok, I am off to work now, stayed there last night til about 1 am, feel exhausted. Both of my co-workers are out sick, but I especially need my assistant. She scheduled a ton of people for rent recertifications for yesterday and today, and than called in sick.. So I got dumped with all of these people on my own, plus I have my own job to do. No, I mean, I know, she actually is sick, for sure, but what bad timing! Damn it. Rant over.


----------



## Sunnii

It's not bad here. I need to work 13 weeks to get maternity leave :D 39 weeks paid :D I also go off work 11 weeks before I'm due :)


----------



## katrus78

Here. I found what we can be looking forward and counting down for Sunnii and Ja123 - the gender ultrasound! I hope you're getting one at 16 weeks! Guys, I can't wait for all of us to get preggos and than make a cute picture in photoshop of our babies together!!

Oh,and I was thinking the other day, my first pg was in April, and my second was in April. I think April is my month as my egg transfer will be in April too. Maybe my body doesn't know how to get pg any other month? Lol


----------



## Sunnii

Here though, most hospitals don't tell you what gender the baby is, can't usually find out till birth! I've got my first scan in roughly a week and a half/2 weeks! :)


----------



## katrus78

Kitty, just join us :) you know you wanna lol


----------



## katrus78

Sunnii said:


> Here though, most hospitals don't tell you what gender the baby is, can't usually find out till birth! I've got my first scan in roughly a week and a half/2 weeks! :)

What? WHAT? No way! My whole second pg split in two parts: before I knew and after I knew. Don't you guys have like special u/s places that only do gender? Like private? I went to one, it was like $40, and they gave me pictures and a video with a touching lullaby baby song. It was so overwhelming. I was refusing to leave until someone would tell me it's a girl. They didn't, it was too obvious it was a boy.


----------



## Sunnii

Some hospitals do and some don't, although I don't even want to know until I give birth :) Not worth paying over a £100 pound to find out the sex of the baby when I could spend that on more baby clothes or something. I'd like it to be a surprise :D


----------



## Sunnii

I'm weird, I know.


----------



## sallyhansen76

IM still debating if i want to know the sex,


----------



## Sunnii

You got the surge in the morning! Get BDing!


----------



## Sunnii

Oh, and I don't want to know the sex, nor does my OH so we both want to wait till birth :D


----------



## MrsKA

Midnight falls You may not have missed it, get BDing ASAP. I have the opposite and have had 3 days of postive OPKS. It makes it way harder to know when ive ovulated/ovulating. We have BD every night for the last 4 nights and will do it for the next 3 nights just to make sure but im finding it weird that the surge is lasting so long !


----------



## ja123

Sunnii said:


> It's not bad here. I need to work 13 weeks to get maternity leave :D 39 weeks paid :D I also go off work 11 weeks before I'm due :)

Wait, SERIOUSLY?! I knew maternity leave and benefits were better in the UK than in the US... but are you kidding me?!?!?! That's unbelievable. Can you find me a job there? I'll totally move!


----------



## Sunnii

Well we have 2 different maternity allowances here. It goes via your employer if you've worked for the company for 26 weeks BUT if you haven't worked there for 26 weeks, BUT you have worked for at least 13 weeks in the 66 weeks prior to birth, you qualify for Maternity Leave from the government, roughly same money :) It is quite good here :haha:


----------



## Sunnii

I get to go off on my maternity leave 11 weeks before I'm due as well :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

oops sorry girls, i forgot to mention that i used the clearlbue ovulation tests to know when I was ovulating


----------



## Sunnii

I just posted this in a post in the pregnancy forum, I thought it might be useful to you, basically what I did to get my BFP.

I was on the implant since I was about 12/13 until last December. Last November, I had extreme pains, heavy bleeding for a few days, I went to the hospital to find out I just miscarried a baby. It was a big shock to the system. A huge one. I got the implant removed and we decided to TTC. I got my implant removed on the 20th of December, got my first AF 26th of January and my BFP two weeks ago. It took us a month to conceive, although..

I have been taking pre natal vitamins since November. 

I checked my CM everyday at the same time.

I checked my CP everyday at the same time.

I used saliva ovulation microscope and as soon as I started to see ferning, I used POAS OPKs, got a positive on the first one I took and I ovulated roughly 24 hours later.

My OH also took vitamins, the conception ones for him.

We BD'ed every other day throughout the cycle and as soon as I started getting watery CM, we BDed everyday, sometimes few times a day!

For my whole cycle I had a lot of garlic, sunflower seeds and tonnes of pomegrante juice - all which help with fertility. 

I also drank 3 raspberry leaf teas a day with 2 teaspoons of honey in each one, one in the morning, one in the afternoon and one before I went to bed.

I had a LOT of grapefruit juice throughout my whole cycle.

After BDing, I kept everything inside for at least 30 minutes and usually went to sleep straight after - it was quite messy but worth it!

I always orgasmed after my OH was done due to the fact that the cervix dips into the pool of sperm during orgasm and helps sucking it up and making their journey easier!

I also took Agnus Castus until my first AF.

I took omega 3 everyday too!

Got my BFP at 9DPO 6 weeks tomorrow!

Good luck to all TTCers!



I never got any proper EWCM below my cervix, I always had to push CM out of my cervix to see what it was actually like!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sunnii said:


> I just posted this in a post in the pregnancy forum, I thought it might be useful to you, basically what I did to get my BFP.
> 
> I was on the implant since I was about 12/13 until last December. Last November, I had extreme pains, heavy bleeding for a few days, I went to the hospital to find out I just miscarried a baby. It was a big shock to the system. A huge one. I got the implant removed and we decided to TTC. I got my implant removed on the 20th of December, got my first AF 26th of January and my BFP two weeks ago. It took us a month to conceive, although..
> 
> I have been taking pre natal vitamins since November.
> 
> I checked my CM everyday at the same time.
> 
> I checked my CP everyday at the same time.
> 
> I used saliva ovulation microscope and as soon as I started to see ferning, I used POAS OPKs, got a positive on the first one I took and I ovulated roughly 24 hours later.
> 
> My OH also took vitamins, the conception ones for him.
> 
> We BD'ed every other day throughout the cycle and as soon as I started getting watery CM, we BDed everyday, sometimes few times a day!
> 
> For my whole cycle I had a lot of garlic, sunflower seeds and tonnes of pomegrante juice - all which help with fertility.
> 
> I also drank 3 raspberry leaf teas a day with 2 teaspoons of honey in each one, one in the morning, one in the afternoon and one before I went to bed.
> 
> I had a LOT of grapefruit juice throughout my whole cycle.
> 
> After BDing, I kept everything inside for at least 30 minutes and usually went to sleep straight after - it was quite messy but worth it!
> 
> I always orgasmed after my OH was done due to the fact that the cervix dips into the pool of sperm during orgasm and helps sucking it up and making their journey easier!
> 
> I also took Agnus Castus until my first AF.
> 
> I took omega 3 everyday too!
> 
> Got my BFP at 9DPO 6 weeks tomorrow!
> 
> Good luck to all TTCers!
> 
> 
> 
> I never got any proper EWCM below my cervix, I always had to push CM out of my cervix to see what it was actually like!

I'm curious Sunii, did you have any kind of symptoms per dpo?


----------



## Sunnii

Let's just say that on ovulation day, I was almost 98% certain I was pregnant. I felt good and positive about my cycle but generally, the first sign was definitely the cramping. I had a lot of cramping, coming and going from both ovaries for the first 2 -3 days. Then I started getting twinges until 5DPO when I suddenly got super ill for like 12 hours, I had a fever and a full blow flu (remember that girls? was so weird) then I woke up in the morning feeling amazing. I felt sooooo good but I started getting white stretchy CM which I still have to this day. 6DPO in the afternoon, I woke up with sharp pains in my boob and my abdomen - that was implantation! Lasted 2 - 3 hours and then it disappeared. White stretchy CM continuted. Boobs were sore from ovulation until 5DPO and at 6DPO they got super sensitive and super sore, especially the nipples :blush: I was very tired for the two weeks and kept napping and going to bed by 8pm most nights. My cervix was high until 2DPO then it dropped and went up high in the sky on 6DPO again, stayed there.. and I haven't checked it since I got my BFP. I was generally super wet and I had super sore boobs, that random outburst of flu was probably due to the egg implanting too. My abdomen started going really hard at 5DPO too and I was verrrrryyy bloated from ovulation and to this day! (I've got a pic of my bump in my journal - bloaty bump!) I generally felt very positive about the cycle, I really did. Ask anyone here :haha:

Hmm.. I think that's about it :)


----------



## MrsKA

Wow Sunnni I had just come on to ask if anyone had experienced cramping and bloating around and shortly after ovulation ? I have had cramping all day and pain in my sides with wicked bloating ! but it feels like AF pain I actually thought maybe a random AF was on her way but not bleeding just lots more EWCM. Im cycle day 15 now ! eeeeek hopefully its the start of something !


----------



## katrus78

Mrska, I feel like everyone went off to bd :) what are u still doing here? :)


----------



## MrsKA

Hehehe its only 6:43pm here, Hubby isnt even home from work yet !


----------



## Yumenoinu

sunnii said:


> i couldn't think of a name girls, so ha. Let's think of something unique together :haha: I'm crap with names :rofl:
> 
> This is a thread for all the girlies who met in the '1dpo. Looking for tww buddies' thread this month. Instead of posting in the tww after it's up, we can keep in contact and update each other on this thread, through ttc, pregnancy and going through the tww's together! :d
> 
> __________________________________________________
> 
> *our members!*
> *
> louisesix (uk)
> 
> katrus (usa)
> 
> midnightfalls (ca)
> 
> laura617 (usa)
> 
> babybumpahead (usa)
> 
> cilnia (nl)
> 
> mrska (nz)
> 
> sunnii (uk)
> 
> ja123 (usa)
> 
> Yumenoinu - where you from? :d
> 
> *
> ​
> anyyyyywaaay, hoping for a february bfp for all of us! :dust:

usa :)


----------



## Sunnii

MrsKA, yes I did! Get BDing! :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

Temp went up this morning


----------



## katrus78

Yep, I think u are!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Whoohoo!! 

How is everyone feeling. And where is ja123??


----------



## Sunnii

Yey!!!! TWW SS starts.. NOW!

Jaa seems to have disappeared!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congrads on ur job sunni!


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you! I'm so excited I'm starting on Saturday! First pay will be next week, so I can do more baby shopppiiing! :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Excellent!


----------



## Sunnii

How is everyone tonight anyway? :D


----------



## ja123

Hi! I'm here - haven't disappeared, just been in a foul mood and not on here as much. 

Congrats on your new job Sunnii! Very exciting - what will you be doing?

How's everyone else?


----------



## Sunnii

Aww, hope you're ok! :hugs:

I'm gonna be working in an office :)


----------



## Cilnia

Yes! Tww started for you Midnight :) Awesome! Keep track of every symptom - we want to symtom check with you hahaha!

Congrats on the job Sun! Hope you'll like it there.

Hope your feeling ok Ja123... how's the tummy feeling?

Karina: which month was your month again? April right? It would be so awesome if it were your month again... I really really hope so for you!!! 13th is coming closer now.... excited! :) Can't wait to hear those dates.

For me.. not sure. kind of a strange cycle for me, not feeling all too positive just yet - but there is still chance i'll catch my egg. So i'm not giving up yet! We will try to BD tonight, my OPK was kind of dark so i hope it will be in time. And then maybe in two days we'll BD again :) Fingers crossed!!!!!

Baking cupcakes... 60 of them.. they totally failed :( The taste is good, but they have risen very strangely. I wanted to make them for a family birthday tomorrow. Not sure what to do now. I could mask it with lots of icing or have to make it again but i'm super tired so i think i'll just put a lot of icing on it  

Happy woman's day you lovely ladies! You are all - each and every one - beautiful and super sweet... Bump buddies here we come :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ja Hope you are doing ok. We are all sending our love. :)


----------



## LouiseSix

:sex::sex::sex::sex:

Too much this week - not feeling 'comfortable'! Too much information?


----------



## MrsKA

Eeeek I dont know whats going on here ! I ran out of OPKS but had a negative test yesterday morning (could have possibly passed as a positive certainly no where near as dark as the previous ones. Anyway today I have no EWCM but had lots yesterday so from everything it looks like ive ovulated and ive been having cramps but still no temp rise yet ! Here is my chart, I also got a positive on CD 12 but it was late at night so didnt bother putting it in. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d319

Argh do you think I didnt ovulate ? I always thought that the temp rise could show up a few days after ovulation but on all the fertility friend charts i've looked at they always pinpoint the day of ovulation being the day before the temp rise which I havent had yet but dont have EWCM today ??


----------



## sallyhansen76

some women dont get ewcm when ovulate.


----------



## sallyhansen76

LOL louise, there is no such thing as tmi on this site.  Too much is good news. Hopefully you ll get your bfp. Have you pinpointed O yet^


----------



## LouiseSix

No, decided not to do OPK this month bu hopefully I o'd wthen I usually do :)


----------



## katrus78

Cilnia said:


> Karina: which month was your month again? April right? It would be so awesome if it were your month again... I really really hope so for you!!! 13th is coming closer now.... excited! :) Can't wait to hear those dates.
> 
> Happy woman's day you lovely ladies! You are all - each and every one - beautiful and super sweet... Bump buddies here we come :D

Cilnia, yep, my month is April! I used to really want to give birthing a summer, but now this is just too much to as for, I am just hoping for any month baby! 

And oh, you beat me to the women's day congrats :) its very big in Russia and non-existent in US. But since me and oh are Russians, he is bringing me flowers and a present tonight. Nice, very looking forward to it! But to all of you girls, as midnight said - today is the day to exercise your rights as a woman! Lol let them wash the dishes and do all the housework, at least for one day! :)



midnightfalls said:


> As for me, until I get confirmed o on FF, i ll be taking opk tests every morning. Once it is confirmed I'm thinking of writing a journal until I start taking HPT tests. Every day i ll write my symptoms if any, and then post a test, if i indeed take one on that day. :)

This is such a good idea. It's kind of what Sunnii did, and now she has the journey all written down to look back to and to share with others. Great!



LouiseSix said:


> :sex::sex::sex::sex:
> 
> Too much this week - not feeling 'comfortable'! Too much information?

That's what it felt like last month for me. We did 8 days straight, and than every other day. I was exhausted and uncomfortable too, no joke. 



MrsKA said:


> Eeeek I dont know whats going on here ! I ran out of OPKS but had a negative test yesterday morning (could have possibly passed as a positive certainly no where near as dark as the previous ones. Anyway today I have no EWCM but had lots yesterday so from everything it looks like ive ovulated and ive been having cramps but still no temp rise yet ! Here is my chart, I also got a positive on CD 12 but it was late at night so didnt bother putting it in.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d319
> 
> Argh do you think I didnt ovulate ? I always thought that the temp rise could show up a few days after ovulation but on all the fertility friend charts i've looked at they always pinpoint the day of ovulation being the day before the temp rise which I havent had yet but dont have EWCM today ??

This happenned to me last month, I even posted a thread about it. But I did ovulate, it was confirmed by my clinic. I discovered after much stress about it, than the temp rise may take two days. Here is the link. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/877638-no-temp-rise-after-ovulation-any-ideas-why.html


----------



## katrus78

Sunnii said:


> Oh, and I don't want to know the sex, nor does my OH so we both want to wait till birth :D

Ok, than we're looking forward to birth! But how are shopping than? What have you been buying for baby, I mean not knowing the colors yet? I want to buy smth, really holding myself back, since I am not even pg yet. But I am not sure what to buy if I don't know the gender.


----------



## MrsKA

Thanks Katrus and MF ! ohhh im far too impatient and want to go SHOPPING lol. I found out with both my girls what I was having and when I get pregnant again i'll found out too. If it were to have a boy id seriously have nothing so id need to slowly accumulate boy stuff over the pregnancy. I have much respect for people who can wait though !


----------



## katrus78

I have nothing too, even no boy stuff cause it was so long ago that I gave everything away. I shopped for baby stuff for many of my friends in past few years but never bought anything for my future child. But as soon as I confirm pg with a blood test - god help me!


----------



## Yumenoinu

katrus78 said:


> I have nothing too, even no boy stuff cause it was so long ago that I gave everything away. I shopped for baby stuff for many of my friends in past few years but never bought anything for my future child. But as soon as I confirm pg with a blood test - god help me!

I completely understand that, i was like that for awhile but when my husband and I began TTC, I wanted to start buying the stuff we needed just in case, so we got unisex clothes, a unisex crib set, stroller and car seat, toys, bath, bottles and pacifiers, health stuff etc, the only thing we are waiting on buying is a crib until we get a bfp. but its a whole lot of money! I'm glad we collected over the year :)


----------



## katrus78

Woah! So you are basically packed! Nice. My best friend did not find out what s.he is having until 7 months pg, so I was also buying some unisex clothes for her. It was actually pretty hard besides the all white or beige stuff. I was sick of yellow. Fortunately, I did tak a chance and got some light blue, and the baby is going to be a boy. She's due any day now, I am very excited for her.


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) I think I would like the excitement of going through birth excited to see what it is. Stats show that its easier on the mother as well. So theres a positive. :) But OH wants to know...so, I dont know. Guess it will be a battle of the wills.


----------



## Yumenoinu

midnightfalls said:


> :) I think I would like the excitement of going through birth excited to see what it is. Stats show that its easier on the mother as well. So theres a positive. :) But OH wants to know...so, I dont know. Guess it will be a battle of the wills.

we almost decided to do that since we've already picked the names for each gender :) but in the end we know we both dont have that patience to wait to find out lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

What names you picked?


----------



## sallyhansen76

OK


----------



## MrsKA

Hahaha at least you know what DPO you are MF ! I STILL have no temp rise ARGH I just need to know when I ovulated ! we will be very close though id say in ovulation timing ! my body is just taking a bit longer to figure that out ! it looks very anovulatory at the moment though :(


----------



## Sunnii

I miscarried today. My whole world has just shattered. All I want to do is cry right now. I can't believe this.


----------



## Yumenoinu

midnightfalls said:


> What names you picked?

girl - Kylene Lynnea
boy - Jayce Alan


----------



## Yumenoinu

midnightfalls said:


> What names you picked?

girl - Kylene Lynnea
boy - Jayce Alan


----------



## Sunnii

Here's what happened today anyway.. I was at work. First day today instead of yesterday. I started feeling really dizzy, back pain kicked in like hell and very strong cramps - I was in tears in about five minutes. I sat down, sat there for 20 minutes, took paracetamol, got up and blood everywhere. I was shattered. I couldn't walk, I was screaming in pain. My boss called the ambulance. Got to the Early Pregnancy Unit at the hospital, on the scan, we could hear two heart beats, very low ones 23 - 40, dropping. An hour later, I passed the first big glob of the 'baby', I had an examination, everything was ok, though they were still waiting to see whether I'd pass the rest as after another scan, there was still something there. Thirty minutes later, I felt agonising pain, worse than ever. The dead fetus was stuck around my cervix, it wasn't passing at all and was causing me pain. The doctor basically pulled it out of me. My cervix absolutely hurts. I lost twins. I lost my babies. When the ambulance arrived I got gas and air which helped a lot, but when I got transferred from A&E to maternity, I couldn't use it anymore. I never felt a pain like that before, never.

I was also told my GP should have referred me to the hospital straight away when I had such strong back pains at 4/5 weeks, because something started happening then and possibly it could have been saved.

The moment I'll never forget is when the doctor actually pulled out the dead fetus out of me and she said with tears in her eyes 'I'm so so sorry'. Until then I was hoping it was just a bleeding, then it hit me. I discharged myself from the hospital at 10pm and decided to come home, but I have a scan and a check up on Monday. I couldn't stay there tonight. I feel so dead.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Yumenoinu said:


> midnightfalls said:
> 
> 
> What names you picked?
> 
> girl - Kylene Lynnea
> boy - Jayce AlanClick to expand...




Sunnii said:


> I miscarried today. My whole world has just shattered. All I want to do is cry right now. I can't believe this.

Oh i'm sooo sorry honey :(


----------



## Sunnii

This hurts. Mentally & physically. I can't believe it..


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sunnii said:


> Here's what happened today anyway.. I was at work. First day today instead of yesterday. I started feeling really dizzy, back pain kicked in like hell and very strong cramps - I was in tears in about five minutes. I sat down, sat there for 20 minutes, took paracetamol, got up and blood everywhere. I was shattered. I couldn't walk, I was screaming in pain. My boss called the ambulance. Got to the Early Pregnancy Unit at the hospital, on the scan, we could hear two heart beats, very low ones 23 - 40, dropping. An hour later, I passed the first big glob of the 'baby', I had an examination, everything was ok, though they were still waiting to see whether I'd pass the rest as after another scan, there was still something there. Thirty minutes later, I felt agonising pain, worse than ever. The dead fetus was stuck around my cervix, it wasn't passing at all and was causing me pain. The doctor basically pulled it out of me. My cervix absolutely hurts. I lost twins. I lost my babies. When the ambulance arrived I got gas and air which helped a lot, but when I got transferred from A&E to maternity, I couldn't use it anymore. I never felt a pain like that before, never.
> 
> I was also told my GP should have referred me to the hospital straight away when I had such strong back pains at 4/5 weeks, because something started happening then and possibly it could have been saved.
> 
> The moment I'll never forget is when the doctor actually pulled out the dead fetus out of me and she said with tears in her eyes 'I'm so so sorry'. Until then I was hoping it was just a bleeding, then it hit me. I discharged myself from the hospital at 10pm and decided to come home, but I have a scan and a check up on Monday. I couldn't stay there tonight. I feel so dead.

I'm so sorry that happened :( I wish I could give you a hug, but I'm going to have to give one over the internet instead... :hug: :(


----------



## katrus78

Omg, Sunnii! I don't know what to say. Unbelievable. I am so sorry, girl. I read your journal, you are amazing. Stay strong. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you girls.

I just want to cry. This hurts so much.


----------



## katrus78

Wow, it was twins. How sad. I can relate about 80% to your story of how it happenned. Not gonna bother you with my experience right now, but I can def understand how you must be feeling. Or maybe somewhat understand. I only hope that your natural positivity and determination will take over and you will be back ttcing in no time. let's see what they will tell you on Monday after the scan about how soon you can expect to ovulate next. Being young and healthy, your body maybe recovering in a week or so. Hang in there. We are here for you. Hugs.


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you Kat. It's a very.. bad experience to have. I wouldn't wish it upon my enemy. We're gonna TTC straight away. I want my baby and I'm not gonna wait forever. I should ovulate normally and count the mc as day 1 of cycle 1, that's what the doctor said today. We can start trying straight away as it was an early miscarriage, so we will, with full force. Going TTC shopping on Tuesday. We'll catch that eggy next cycle.


----------



## katrus78

That's right. Zero patience, maximum strategy! You're gonna get preggo very very soon, you know it. Hope your oh is supporting you. God bless you both.


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG sunni, im soo soo soo sorry. I really really am. I wish there was something I could say, or do to take away some of your pain. we are all here for you, we all care about you and will help the best we can with encouragement or just a shoulder to lean on/talk to. 
My heart goes out to you and your OH. xxxx lots and lots of hugs my dear


----------



## Cilnia

Oh no!!!! Im so sorry.... this is horrible :'(
I cant believe im actually reading this.. wish i could do something.. a very big hug to you and your OH. :(


----------



## Sunnii

Thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## LouiseSix

Dear Sunnii,

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts are with you and your partner xxx


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you.

I just got back from shopping, im off work until Tuesday, after my check up.

I ordered 50 opks & 50 pregnancy tests along with a tub of preseed. Doing the rest of the baby TTC shopping on Tuesday and getting on with this :( I'm expected to ovulate in about 2 - 3 weeks. Back on Agnus Castus today too. I still feel so dead :( I've been crying on and off, I burst into tears in Tesco's when I walked past the baby aisle. :cry:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Give yourself time, you are allowed to feel like this. Its perfectly normal to feel as you do. Although i wish you didnt have to live through it. Im sending you lots of hugs hun!!! xxx


----------



## Sunnii

It all just hit me today, I've lost my babies. 

I'm waiting until the bleeding is gone & we're gonna start TTC right after. Generally, I should ovulate before my first AF, I'm also more fertile so I'm gonna be super prepared this time, even more than last time. I'll get my sticky BFP soon :)

I'm sorry for being such a downer in the group since yesterday :( How is everyone feeling?

Jaa, how's your pregnancy going?


----------



## Laura617

Hi all.

I haven't had much of a chance to come on here the last couple days and have to say as soon as I caught up I was in tears. Sunnii I am so sorry. I know that saying sorry doesn't make anything better but I feel really awful about what you went through. I hope you are able to concieve again soon and wish you and DH lots of love and strength at this time.

I had a MC years ago and I had no idea I was pregnant until it was over. I was crushed, I spontaneously cried for weeks. So I cannot even imagine handling it when you have known and loved them already. Sending you lots of hugs hun. Please don't apologize for being a downer, you haven't been and you have every right to feel how you are, you should feel free to always say how you are feeling here.

AFM, I'm just waiting to O. I have EWCM so think I am fertile now and hubby wasn't in the mood last night. I could have killed him lol I got an apology this morning saying he wasn't thinking about the timing. Really funny to get an apology from him for not putting out but gotta catch up tonight. Hope I have enough time to get some BDing in. I always worry that I was O early and miss it during times like these.


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you Laura :hugs:

Good luck for this cycle, I hope you catch the eggy :) I'm sure if you BD tonight, you'll cover all of your bases. :)


----------



## Sunnii

I've got a plan!

I got my BFP the first month we started trying and that month I used:

Agnus Castus
Omega 3
Prenatal vitamins for three months prior to TTC
Grapefruit juice (I still didn't have any proper EWCM)
Pomegrante juice
Sunflower seeds
I checked CM everyday
I checked CP everyday
My OH took vitamins everyday too
We both took seperate vitamin C everyday too - helps fertility!
I drank raspberry leaf tea everyday with 2 teaspoons of honey, 3 times a day.
I used OPKs
We BD'ed every day during my fertile period.

This cycle, I'm also gonna do everything I did before, but also use Preseed and eat a bit more calories per day, instead of undereating all the time as that I'm sure didn't help (I just didn't have the apetite:() I'm gonna have breakfast everyday as I never ate it until now. I'm also gonna try royal jelly! I heard it has good results :) Also gonna drink Green Tea, a cup a day in the evening before I go to bed.

If I get my BFP I'll keep on drinking Red Raspberry Leaf tea as it has the reputation of helping to relax the uterus. It is also recommended to help the fertilized egg attach to the uterine lining and stay attached. It is a phytoprogesterone, which is a plant that acts like progesterone, therefore it can be used to increase progesterone levels in the body.

I'm gonna catch that sticky eggy! :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sunni, dont apologize for being a downer! every, like laura said, you should feel free to express anything here without fear of being judged or anything. :) I am very pleased to see you so motivated for next cycle. You are very strong and I admire you. Good luck, we are all rooting for u hun!!


----------



## Sunnii

Thank you Midnight :hugs: I hope I can stay this positive. I'm having mini outbursts of tears every so often, but I just can't help it :cry: I want my baby and I will have it :)


----------



## Sunnii

Best of luck to everyone this cycle too! I hope you all get your BFPs!

Where is everyone roughly in their cycles?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yes you will!

On another note, cil, any clear postiive opk yet?? And anyone else??


----------



## Sunnii

Yeys for 3DPO :happydance:


----------



## katrus78

Midnight, wow, 3dpo, that's great, only about a week until you can start testing! And I wanna see that tattoo you got!!!

Sunni, I really admire you for your spirit, it's really somth to learn from. 

Cil, what's happenning with you, how are you?

AFM, I tempted today and it was 98.8... How weird, cause they said I shouldn't ovulate on bcp. Does that mean my temp should have stayed down as well? Also, I had ewcm for two days up to yesterday. Gonna google that for sure.


----------



## katrus78

Laura, you're almost there!


----------



## MrsKA

Oh Sunnii I am so sorry to hear of your loss :( its so rough and so incredibly unfair ! hang in there 

I still have no idea where I am at ! I did have a temp rise this morning but I had a few wines last night and I know that can affect your temps. I think Im possibly 2-4 DPO but have no idea !


----------



## Laura617

katrus78 said:


> Laura, you're almost there!

Hope so. I had a temp rise this morning but a bit under the weather and didn't get a full 3 hours sleep so hoping I have a couple more days to bd before I O. Noticed a lot of EWCM today so did bd this afternoon and will again this evening.

Lol I'm hoping so much for this month. My AF is due the day before DH turns 30, would be a fantastic bday gift.


----------



## MrsKA

Sunni I forgot to ask, are they going to moniter your hcg levels to make sure they have returned back to normal? did they do a level test at the hospital for you?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sunnii said:


> Best of luck to everyone this cycle too! I hope you all get your BFPs!
> 
> Where is everyone roughly in their cycles?

I'm 6 dpo! :) getting some twinges on my left side (good sign?) and I'm a bit tired lately. I took a nap today and i had a weird dream. I dreamed I was going to get my AF this month. I don't know if my dream was telling me the truth, or if my subconscious was coming into play because I've been trying for so long and thinking that it won't happen?


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA & Yum - do u guys chart online? I'd love to see the link in your siggies, i love charting and it is pointless to do it for myself at the moment, so I do check others' charts all the time :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

here Kat,


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mrska and Yum, i d love to see your charts too! all of us are officially in the tww. :)


----------



## MrsKA

Here is my chart ! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d319
Its very wishy washy :(

I have a rose tattoo aswell MF ! and its for my nanny (grandma her name was Rose) and a little rosebud which is for the little girl I lost. They are on the same stem as I like to think they are up in the clouds together :) ill try post a pic


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hey ladies, I need some feedback. I'm 6dpo and I know its a bit late in the game to start charting my temp, but I took my temp yesterday and again today. It shot up from 97.9 to 98.6 Fahrenheit, any thoughts??


----------



## Sunnii

Sorry ladies but I'm going off BnB. I won't be using it again for a while, stopping TTC. Can't go through all of this again. Please ask someone to make you moderator on the first post, best of luck to you all, hope you all get your BFPs!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ssunni, I dont know if you will read this...but I wish you the best of luck and much happiness. I hope you return to us soon. Sending you lots of hugs hun :hugs:
I will be glad to be moderator if you would like. (if i understood correctly) do you have to ask me, or im not quite sure how that works....If i want to modify anything. :s Either way, just take care of yourself xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Also, will someone please look at my chart..my temps arent moving AT ALL!! Do you think thats a bad sign? Uhhh..i just want it to go up!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - I've just started charting online lol I know I'm so behind! but my temp shot up in the last day, cross your fingers it stays high!

Midnight -hows your temperature lately?? :) and I hope mine stays high!

Sunnii - I hope for the best for you and your OH! Sad to see you go, but hopefully one day you will return!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum you can look at my chart (its in my signature)


----------



## katrus78

Sunnii said:


> Sorry ladies but I'm going off BnB. I won't be using it again for a while, stopping TTC. Can't go through all of this again. Please ask someone to make you moderator on the first post, best of luck to you all, hope you all get your BFPs!

So sad to see you go! Hopefully, things will look up for you soon. Please come back if you can with any updates any time! Hugs. 



Yumenoinu said:


> Hey ladies, I need some feedback. I'm 6dpo and I know its a bit late in the game to start charting my temp, but I took my temp yesterday and again today. It shot up from 97.9 to 98.6 Fahrenheit, any thoughts??

Do you chart on ff or somewhere else? I is still useful to watch the temps even if you started charting mid cycle. Id need to know at least a couple of temps before the 97.9. How did you determine your day of ovulation? 



MrsKA said:


> Here is my chart ! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d319
> Its very wishy washy :(
> 
> I have a rose tattoo aswell MF ! and its for my nanny (grandma her name was Rose) and a little rosebud which is for the little girl I lost. They are on the same stem as I like to think they are up in the clouds together :) ill try post a pic

Def wanna see it!


midnightfalls said:


> Also, will someone please look at my chart..my temps arent moving AT ALL!! Do you think thats a bad sign? Uhhh..i just want it to go up!

Thank you for sharing your tattoos! They are beautiful! And I bet your temps will go up tomorrow or the day after. Looks like your body just likes 36.6 :)


----------



## katrus78

midnightfalls said:


> Ssunni, I dont know if you will read this...but I wish you the best of luck and much happiness. I hope you return to us soon. Sending you lots of hugs hun :hugs:
> I will be glad to be moderator if you would like. (if i understood correctly) do you have to ask me, or im not quite sure how that works....If i want to modify anything. :s Either way, just take care of yourself xx

Midnight, it would be nice if you took over. I don't know how also, but I think you have to go write to admins of this site and ask them to make you a moderator. I will find out later today if you want.


----------



## Laura617

Sunnii - i'm so sorry for how you are feeling. Hope you take all the time you need and do eventually come back but of course you have ever right to do whatever you need to do to help yourself heal. We will miss you, but hope to see you here again one day.

Midnight - Your tats are awesome. I love that one on your arm. So weird that you had 3 grandmas with flower names but what a wonderful way to pay tribute to them. 

I was researching flat temps and everything said to first make sure your thermomters battery hasn't gone bad. Otherwise most of what I found says its nothing to worry about, I had found a chart that looks just like yours so far and it ended up being a BFP chart so I think your okay.

I agree that midnight would be a good person to take over.


----------



## Cilnia

Sun: What happened? You were so positive with a lot of motivation to start again. Anyway i wish you good luck and hope to see you back again someday! Big hug!

Mid: nice tattoo! Does it hurt? I'm kind of scared of taking one  Wouldn't know what kind also though so guess i shouldn't.. lol! Not yet in the tww with you :( How r u feeling?

I was away for the weekend, my OH's grandma turned 80 and we spend the weekend there. The cupcakes turned out alright  I'm back now, so ready to chat again.. heehee. I have no idea what to do with my cycle this month. I haven't found my positive OPK- they are turning lighter so i think i missed the surge. My temp went up today a bit, hope it will rise again tomorrow.

I don't really know what kind of CM i'm having today.. but it's necessary for FF. I have some stretchy but i think it's uhm *leftover seed* lol!


----------



## sallyhansen76

aaww you girls are soo sweet. My thermometer is working fine,


----------



## MrsKA

Awww Sunni sad to see you go, I hope you get some good time to heal !


----------



## MrsKA

Woohoooo I HAVE CROSSHAIRS ! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d319

I feel like ive won a few extra days as well (it might be wrong) but I was thinking 2-3 DPO not 6 !

Is there anyway I can show you an old chart ? The one I got pregnant on you wouldn't believe ! Absolutely no consistent temp rise, there wasn't even a temp rise until towards the end ! it looks completely anovulatory but I was still pregnant.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - I took a clearblue ovulation test and found out I was ovulating :) and then when it went negative i knew it started the TWW. And I'm now starting to use FF, I'll post my chart in my signature here soon.

Midnight - You might still havent implanted yet for your temps to dip and go up? I could possibly have just (maybe, here's hoping) and maybe thats why i shot up past 98?


----------



## MrsKA

Ok see if this works, I'll take it down in a few days. It's hard to see where it is but i'm standing on my side and where the rose is is where the side of my bra strap goes. My arm is covering my chest. So its on my ribs but on my side.

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/Photoon2012-03-12at07363.jpg


----------



## Laura617

MrsKA said:


> Ok see if this works, I'll take it down in a few days. It's hard to see where it is but i'm standing on my side and where the rose is is where the side of my bra strap goes. My arm is covering my chest. So its on my ribs but on my side.
> 
> https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/Photoon2012-03-12at07363.jpg

That's so pretty!


----------



## LouiseSix

Sunnii said:


> Sorry ladies but I'm going off BnB. I won't be using it again for a while, stopping TTC. Can't go through all of this again. Please ask someone to make you moderator on the first post, best of luck to you all, hope you all get your BFPs!

Sunnii, you must take the time you need to heal. I wish you love and happiness for the future x


----------



## Laura617

Alright I didn't add anything about me earlier so will just update as to where I am.

I'm a bit frustrated. DH had a lot of commitments this month so has not been home a lot and hasn't been available to bd as often as we should have. I started noticing EWCM a few days ago so was really upset that we weren't getting to bd. Anyway when we finally did (sorry tmi coming) I was on top and because of poor timing (my fault) he popped out right as he climaxed so I felt it was a waste. Not that I told him that lol. So I didn't even bother adding that to my chart as I figure anything that was inside was too minor to count. So finally yesterday we did the deed twice (trying to make up for missed time).

I figured I had a few more days to make up that missed time since I didn't O last cycle until day 18 (i'm cycle day 14 now) but I think I may have ovulated this morning. Not sure but my temp went down from yesterday and this afternoon my CM changed to more creamy and my breasts were super sore this morning.

So now I am feeling out this cycle already even though we did bd twice yesterday so thats not bad timing but figure I should have done more. Will have to wait to see if temps go up the next couple days to confirm my suspicion but think I am starting my TWW.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Soo pretty hun! lovely, and OMG 6 dpo!! whoohoo plus you bd d alot so you def have your cross hairs covered!! Im gonna try and see if i can see an old chart on your profile. I d like to see it out of curiousity..do you remember what month it was?

Yum, im really hoping it goes up, but i guess only time will tell.


----------



## sallyhansen76

It only takes one time hun. Stay positive!! :dust: that the little swimmers are meeting your egg love!!


----------



## LouiseSix

So I'm probably 3 - 4 dpo. Not sure how I feel about this cycle. Had a couple of dizzy spells but dont' want to symptom spot. I had dizzy spells in January that did not turn into a bfp. Don't think I could have done much more this cycle really. Think I o'd wednesday and bd'd every night last week from Sunday to Thursday - couldn't face it again on Friday though as I was feeling really uncomfortable.


----------



## Cilnia

Pretty tattoo!!

Thanks for the link MF, i'm checking it out.

Hooray for crosshairs :) So let's sum it up.. Who is what DPO ????


----------



## LouiseSix

Cilnia said:


> Pretty tattoo!!
> 
> Thanks for the link MF, i'm checking it out.
> 
> Hooray for crosshairs :) So let's sum it up.. Who is what DPO ????

Think I'm 3-4dpo but just guessing as I don't temp and did not opk this month. Whenever I have done opk I have always o'd around cd14 so assuming this month is the same.


----------



## Laura617

not sure if anyone else had or not so went ahead and posted in the help section to have midnight put in charge of the group. So hopefully that works. 

:hug::hug: for sunnii


----------



## Cilnia

How nice of you Laura. I think MF is perfect for the job! :) 

Ok and now this: When is everyone suppose to get their AF ?? I will make a list with all the AF dates.


----------



## MrsKA

I am 6DPO and AF due 21.03.2012


----------



## sallyhansen76

Here cil is some info from what i gathered on the thread. Maybe we should do like last time a list as to when everyone is testig.

Louise is 3-4 dpo (ovulated on the 7-8 of March)
Cilinia still waiting for ff, although i think you o on the 10th and are 1dpo
Mrska Od 5 march, and is 6dpo and her af is due the 21
Laura still waiting to o
Yumenoinu 6dpo same as mrska
Kat we are counting down until the 13
Bump..thought she said she was in for another cycle, but havent heard anything in a while


----------



## sallyhansen76

and thanks so much laura, that was very nice of you. :) I feel bad taking sunnis place, but i understand she has to heal. Wish there was something to make this easier for her, poor girl. Definately miss having her around.


----------



## Cilnia

Damnit 36.5 today... really thought i ovulated.... :( aaaaarrrrrr.... now what..


----------



## MrsKA

Don't read into it too much Cilnia its happened to me loads of times ! sometimes it can take a few days for the temp to catch up !


----------



## Cilnia

It did? But temp goes up when ovulation took place right? Or not?


----------



## MrsKA

Well that's what ive read to but ive been charting for well over a year in preparation for TTC and I always seem to take a few days to get a significant temp rise ! look at my last two charts, last cycle was a lot more "normal" compared to what im used to ! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d319

and here is my chart (have a look too MF) where I got pregnant ! I only charted the unprotected BD and only use opks between day 10 and 14 and noted the positive one as we werent really trying that month. I had a temp rise as you can see but I also had one before that too and drops after ovulation so im all over the place ! I though I had ovulated later on day CD22 but I got a very strong positive and would have been too early fi i had, my two early scans also matched up perfectly with my ovulation date.

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/ff.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks mrska! And i agree cil, dont stress too much about it. Im sure ff will catch up soon!! :)


----------



## katrus78

I think you already ovulated but I'd bd one more time just in case. What's confusing is that you also still have ewcm... About the temp rise - apparently, this is not a golden rule, and I've had cycles with wacky rise than fall pattern when I in fact knew I ovulated cause it was confirmed with bw and u/s. 

AFM, patiently waiting til tomorrow. Oh had to leave or work so he won't make it to that appointment. I was very upset about it yesterday cause I told him to plan for it way in advance cause they said they need him there to sign some more papers. hopefully, it will be ok.


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks Mrska! I guess i have to wait... Wish i could not stress about it MF  If i could BD every day or every other day i wouldn't stress about it - but it's different now. I'm glad we could BD atleast 2 times. Hope OH will be able to BD tonight. I really have great amounts of EWCM! We'll see... 

Too bad your OH won't be able to go with you Kat... Hope it won't mind. I'm so nervous for you! Can't wait to hear what they have to say and to hear some new dates.. :) hopefully it will all be pretty soon!


----------



## Laura617

my temp shot way up today. Really thinking I Ovulated yesterday but have to wait and see how the next couple of days goes. 
Does being sick mess with your temps alot? I have a terrible head/chest cold but so far haven't been running a fever so was thinking it should be okay, hope i'm right. Been too sick to do anymore BDing so actually hoping I did O yesterday because at least I got to bd twice the day before that.

Kat - cant wait to hear how your appointment goes, sorry that your OH wont be there. I hate telling my DH that he has to be available for something then he completely forgets or whatever and isn't available, makes me crazy.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura your temps can be affected by a cold, but im not too sure by how much, and/or if its every case...i am guessing only time will tell, and just make sure to take a note of it in case its a temp you may want to disgard later.


----------



## Laura617

midnightfalls said:


> Laura your temps can be affected by a cold, but im not too sure by how much, and/or if its every case...i am guessing only time will tell, and just make sure to take a note of it in case its a temp you may want to disregard later.

Thanks I will do that. I had one that was high a couple days ago but I didn't even get a full 3 hours sleep at any point that night so put in sleep deprived and FF automatically disregarded. 

Judging by the cm changes and such it all makes me think I did, but definitely taking note of it just in case.


----------



## Laura617

oh midnight I just noticed your temp moved up a little today so not flat anymore.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Indeed it did!


----------



## Yumenoinu

i'm having a few symptoms now! tender breasts and exhaustion and vivid dreams.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Your 7 dpo now so it may be normal, implantation can be anywhere between 6-12 dpo.


----------



## MrsKA

Hello, who else had withdrawals while the site was down ?! lol ! 7DPO here, not really any symptoms though aprt from sore boobs every now and again but thats pretty normal for me. Although with my past pregnancies I haven't really ever been an early symptom person anyway so don't know if lack of them means anything really. I have been feeling twinges and things but I have IBS as well and I can't tell the difference at times !


----------



## katrus78

I totally had a fit when the site was down, and it seemed like soooo long! I was mad they didn't give any warning! 
Midnight- told you so (about temps)!
Laura - looks like you Oed, congrats!

Now, let's just wait it out. To be honest, I don't like symptom spotting anymore. I used to do it every cycle, but af still came, si I learned that you can have those symptoms completely unrelated to pg. so I ended up being mad at myself as I felt stupid oftentimes that I was running around happy about every sinle twinge and then it was nothing. However, I am very very very excited to poas and watch (not literally, of course) others to poas (like when they post their tests) to try to see if I can see smth! And it's so close when you guys can start POASing!!!

AFM, I can't wait for my appt tomorrow. But from what I've researched so far, it is still a long road until egg retrieval and transfer, looks like it basically aligns with my next cycle if I would have stayed natural. And yeah, my bbs are extremely sore, I can barely take it. It's been going on for about four days, possibly a side effect from bcp.


----------



## katrus78

I've just read so many sad stories from the loss section of this forum. I won't go there again. I feel like I am being disrespectful just lurking around reading their stories and also it makes me feel very insecure about being pg, like if I am gonna lose it right away. Sometimes I feel like I am having such a hard time getting pg because I was such a wuss and aborted my first baby while it was hanging on for dear life! I mean I had several severe bleedings, down my legs, sorry if tmi, was taken to the hospital each time, basically spent 4-5 weeks in a hospital on and off. They couldn't believe the fetus was still showing and even got a hb later, with all that bleeding. It is exactly when they said it had a hb I freaked and asked or abortion. I could list all the reasons why i did it but in the end - that baby could have lived, and it was fighting so hard, it really deserved to live. I have been blocking these memories for 11 years now, I feel very guilty, especially now as I am struggling ttc. I am even questioning me being a good mother for my son, as if god may be thinking I am not good enough for this one, so why give me another one. Sorry, girls, I just feel a little depressed after reading those sad stories. I am sure I will wake up in better mood tomorrow. 

Love you, guys (even though I don't even know your real names).


----------



## Cilnia

Ah hun dont be depressed! I can understand why you'd feel sad about it now but you has your reasons then. The past has got nothing to do with now. Its ok to talk about it though, cuz you need closure instead of hiding it. Your son is lucky to have you as his mom - you seem like a very caring person!
Good luck today!

When are you starting to poas ladies? At what DPO. Its only days away... whoohoo!


----------



## sallyhansen76

kat I agree, dnt let youself feel down. You arent being punished. god, from what i undestand, isnt vengeful and is in no way punishing you.


----------



## Cilnia

Ok good luck POASing! Will you be posting pics of every day??? 

I have no clue what so ever when to start! I guess i have to wait and see how things go. 

I wonder how Sunnii is... Hope she's feeling okay.


----------



## sallyhansen76

yup, you just have to follow my thread if you would like to see them :)

I wonder too, how sunni is :(


----------



## Yumenoinu

midnightfalls said:


> kat I agree, dnt let youself feel down. You arent being punished. god, from what i undestand, isnt vengeful and is in no way punishing you. If you did mess up in the past, he forgives you. You should too. :) We all make choices in the heat of the moment, and sometimes they are great, and sometimes not so much. Your son is lucky to have you, and you should always hvae that faith in yourself. :)
> 
> And oh my word did i EVER have withdrawl. haha i was at work...and couldnt go on here...ahhhhh i actually had to work!!  hahaha jk
> 
> Im starting to test thursday, 8 dpo. :) excited to see how that goes, :)

Good luck!! I'm gonna start testing tomorrow 9dpo :) hopefully soon I'll get a bfp.

and Kat - I agree, you aren't being punished. As they say "if a child is meant to be born they will be born" you're child will come along when its the right time. it's going to happen, just keep faith!


----------



## Cilnia

What's the time in USA now?  I can't wait for Kat to tell us something!!!! COME ON KARINA!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

either 9 am or 11 am depending where


----------



## katrus78

It's 9:20 &#1072;&#1084;! I am having breakfast and coffee and about to leave as the appt is at 10:30, yey! Guys, I think they took care of our request that Laura posted. Midnight, not sure how, but can you try to change anything on the first post? On the request it says it's been changed.

Midnight, wow, testing is sooo close, I am so excited!!! I'll be chaecking out your thread to see the tests daily!!!!!!


----------



## Cilnia

Ok so a few more hours and she might tell us :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Indeed i just noticed actually. I ll be able to change it as soon we get our bfp ladies so dont be shy! ;)


----------



## Cilnia

Oh there you are! Ok good luck!


----------



## katrus78

Ok, there I go, will see you guys in a couple of hours. I will write from work after the appt. Hugs to everyone, let's have a great day! You all got the test, right? Cilnia, I do think you ovulated already, so get them tests ready!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

We will be waiting for some kind of update Kat. :) WHOOHOOO!!


----------



## Laura617

Everyone's ahead of me in time lol it's only 7:45am here.

Kat - good luck hun, so excited for you in this process.

My temp went up again this morning so I'm fairly sure I ovulated. Only my second cycle charting and this one is so different then the last one. O'd much earlier and last cycle my post O temps were barely above per O but had a nice big jump this time.


----------



## sallyhansen76

I Agree laura, a nice jump :) You def o!!


----------



## Cilnia

Very nice jump Laura!!


----------



## Laura617

FF won't confirm it until tomorrow with a temp of 97 or higher but I think that's clear enough that I am counting myself in the 2ww now at 2dpo. Yay!


----------



## sallyhansen76

YAY!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

If I get a Bfp, I think that would be the best anniversary present ever!! My hubby and I's 1-year anniversary is on the 18th :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thats soo cute!! I really hope you get your bfp yum!!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

I hope you get your bfp too midnight! and that's so funny because my hubby's birthday is April 8th and my bday is April 19th. You could be one of those women who are very sensitive to their bodies and thats why you might be feeling nauseous?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya


----------



## Yumenoinu

hmm, or maybe because of the hormonal changes of this time of your cycle, maybe certain foods just dont agree?


----------



## Laura617

midnight - hope its your bfp coming and not just in your head. Although I really doubt its in your head, a heard that some women get nauseated during certain times just because of hormonal changes. That being said my first symptom with my son was morning sickness (even before a missed period i was throwing up) so never know!

I have a question, does your luteal phase ever fluctuate? My cycles have been all over the place since coming off birth control in september. I assume I have just ovulated at different times and think I even had an anovulatory cycle a few months ago. So since my luteal phase was only 10 days last cycle (according to FF) should I expect it to be 10 days again?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat im excited to see whta the appointment brought you for a count down :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

an lp should not vary more than + or- 2 days Example usually 12 than it could be anywhere from 10 - 14 days without being an issue. 

I would assume your lp is your average one. Not the fluke of 10 days. Hope this helps hun


----------



## Laura617

midnightfalls said:


> Kat im excited to see whta the appointment brought you for a count down :)
> And Darn ste..AGAIN didnt work...WTH?! Dont they know theres a bunch of hormonal/emotional women on here WHO NEED THEIR FIX???? lol
> 
> Afm ladies..im having a complete meltdown...no bnb means i did google reserach, and most says fmu can make a false positive...which means if i take my positive out of ff..my o dat changes to the 11th and i didnt bd anywhere close to that day!!!! I just feel completely gutted...like i was completely lied to and relied on a darn opk and got screwed (actually not really otherwise i wouldnt feel this down..lol jk) but serisouly...did i just waste a month?!?!?

Aw hun I don't know anything about opks so I can't really help here. What does it say on the package, anything about not using FMU? Really hope thats not the case, google can be full of false info though.

Thanks about the luteal phase answer, so I will just go off the 10 day (give or take) that way I at least know where I am in terms of waiting for AF.


----------



## Laura617

keep checking to hear from Kat as well. She probably came on when the site was down, come back!!


----------



## katrus78

Laura, great pattern! You're in TWW, yey!
Midnight, only two more days til testing! Stay strong!
I think we def will get some bfps this month. 

AFM, so I went to the doctor, got the protocol. The actual protocol I have to decifer later tonight. They didn't give me the dates for meds yet though. I only know that my last bcp pill will be on the 20th. Then I will start what the IVF girls call "downregging" meaning down regulating my ovaries, suppressing the pituitary gland so it will give up control of the ovaries. This will go on for about 10 days. Then I will start what they call "stimming" meaning stimulating my ovaries to grow a lot of eggs. It will be for about 5 days. Then they will give me an HCG trigger shot to release the eggs and than they will collect the eggs through an Egg Retrieval procedure about 34 hours later. So that's the process in short. I have to go now, but I will be back in an hour or so to share the best part. I asked fs all the questions I wanted to ask and pretty much got to hear what I wanted to her! Very very excited! Ok, girls, I'll be back!


----------



## MrsKA

MF I have read that you don't use first morning urine on an OPK as it the LH hasn't synthesized in your body yet and you could get a false negative. I'm sure FMU can't give you a false positive ! I have done them with FMU before when I have and haven't been ovulating and the notion that its less effective (line is not as dark but mine was still positive) with FMU when I am ovulating seems to be correct as the next test taken later on is a stronger positive ! and I have never had a positive OPK with FMU unless I have actually been ovulating.


----------



## Laura617

katrus78 said:


> Laura, great pattern! You're in TWW, yey!
> Midnight, only two more days til testing! Stay strong!
> I think we def will get some bfps this month.
> 
> AFM, so I went to the doctor, got the protocol. The actual protocol I have to decifer later tonight. They didn't give me the dates for meds yet though. I only know that my last bcp pill will be on the 20th. Then I will start what the IVF girls call "downregging" meaning down regulating my ovaries, suppressing the pituitary gland so it will give up control of the ovaries. This will go on for about 10 days. Then I will start what they call "stimming" meaning stimulating my ovaries to grow a lot of eggs. It will be for about 5 days. Then they will give me an HCG trigger shot to release the eggs and than they will collect the eggs through an Egg Retrieval procedure about 34 hours later. So that's the process in short. I have to go now, but I will be back in an hour or so to share the best part. I asked fs all the questions I wanted to ask and pretty much got to hear what I wanted to her! Very very excited! Ok, girls, I'll be back!

YAY. That sounds really excited. It probably feels like a long time but it looks like things will get really moving for you soon.


----------



## katrus78

Sorry, I can not leave without saying this:

Midnight, stop panicking! I don't know where you read this, but I doubt it's true! I am following my ovulation for a year and a half now and it always, you hear me, ALWAYS, coincided with my opks. I trust opks. I do. My ovulation was always confirmed thru ultrasounds and blood tests, and opks never never gave me a reason to doubt them and yeah, I did poas with fmu and then later in a day, but mostly with fmu!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks mrs ka...


----------



## Cilnia

MF, i'm glad the girls already said it: i'm sure you ovulated!! This is going to be your month hun :D But i know how it is when you go googling.. omg sometimes it freaks me out as well!!! I did btw hear about FMU... I always use my second pee. But i guess it doesn't matter al that much.

Karina: wow that's so complex! ok first things first, on the 20th you stop the BCP they gave you. That's the first date!


----------



## katrus78

Well, first I will post the main questions I asked fs, and than i will explain why I am happy about the answers.

1. Is it possible that after HCG shots you will miss it and ovulation will occur? Like that the eggs will come out before they are retrieved?* 34 hours from HCG trigger shot to retrieval. Miscalculation happens very rarely.*
2. Which procedures the doctor does himself?* All if he will be there. Another embryologyst if he is not there. *
3. Is there going to be a trial transfer? *No, they don't do it anymore.*
4. Is there going to be an overlap of bcp and Lupron? *Using Antagonist protocol, no overlapping.*
5. ZIFT procedure : eggs transferred into Fallopian tubes?* No, haven't done it for 20 years. *
6. Assisted hatching?* Yes! They will hatch my eggs on the third day. *
7. Embryos 3-day or 5-day transfer?* Trying for 5-day transfer, two blastocysts.*
8. ICSI procedure due to bad SA? *Yes!*

I am really happy he agreed to transfer two blasts, I told him I'd be absolutely crashed if I got one and it didn't stick. With two, I feel that there is a better chance for at least one to stick. So I hope I will have at least two good ones that will survive to 5 days. 

Than, I am really happy about assisted hatching procedure. The technique of assisted hatching inhances the embryos ability to hatch and implant after transfer. It really increases the success of the IVF by a lot, but not many clinics do that unless you are much older and have eggs of proven not so good quality that they are having trouble hatching and implanting themselves. Maybe my eggs wouldn't have a problem, but I wanted anything that will improve my chances!

I am super happy about them doing ICSI (Intra Cytoplasmic Sperm Injection)Procedure for me!!!! Let me explain. ICSI is a direct injection of a single sperm into each egg. This is done basically when there is a male factor related to infertility. For example, bad morphology, like my oh had only 5% normal shape sperm that are able to fertilize an egg, so they kinda help it by choosing a single little spermy and injecting it into an egg. Ok, but the best part here is that ICSI procedure is said to sway for GIRLS (and we all now know that that's what I want!). Basically,the rumor has it that lab technicians have to literally "catch" the spermy in order to insert it into the egg, so it's easier to catch the slower moving spermy than the faster ones. And the slower ones - you guessed it! - are supposedly girls! If they just let the eggs fertilize, than the fast boys are most likely will get to it first, so that's why there are more IVF boys than girls. 

Anyway, I feel that with all this I have the best chance for success, now it's just up to my body to respond well to meds and make good quality big eggies!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) Wow that really does sound amazing!! Soo happy for you huN!! :)


----------



## MrsKA

That sounds awesome Karina. So in simple terms, when will this happen ? (when can you test ?)


----------



## katrus78

Lol, MrsKA :) I am thinking somewhere at the end of April. I will know that date when they will finally email me as they promised with all the meds info and all the dates. otherwise, I will know on the 20th, that's when my next appt is and it is also the last day of bcp, so they gotta tell me what's next. 

Basically I would have the egg retrieval right about when I would normally ovulate on my April cycle (around 9-12th). So if any of you god forbid will have a bfn this march cycle, than we would be testing together next cycle. But I hope you ALL get your bfp this cycle and than all cheer for me in April!


----------



## Yumenoinu

That's awesome Kat! I'm so happy for you! I'm definitely wishing the best!


----------



## Cilnia

Yum: are you testing today? Good luck if you are!!

Kat: wow thats a lot of work isnt it... it sounds so easy! 1+1=2 :) lol. Excited for you.


Im pretty sure i have not ov'd yet. Lots of ewcm so hoping soon..


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi Ladies, lots of positive new around here! 

Kat, wow - sounds so positive for you. you could so have that bfp in April :)

Lots of other promising news too - we must get some bfps this month.

AFM - well you know I was so trying not to symptom spot and that has been going fairly well as I've been too busy and I haven't had any darn symptoms!
Until yesterday... around 6DPO and I had a continuous cramp but most of it was in my back, which is unusual. With my IBS the cramps are in my abdomen not my back so It's making me think hmmmmm...

Hubby says not to get too excited so I'm not. I'm telling myself I'm not pg and I'm thinking about the next cycle so that way it will be a nice suprise if I am!

xxx


----------



## Yumenoinu

Well ladies, I tested today and it was a :bfn: :( but I'm going to re-test on 12dpo.


----------



## Cilnia

Ah sucks :( but early! Lets hope 12 dpo gives a line.

Sounds good Louise! I know its hard to not have hope :p when are you tesring?


----------



## sallyhansen76

too bad yum. But like cil said, it is still early. :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

That's true, but there's still a part of me that's almost skeptical. I feel maybe this isn't the month. It could just be me feeling this way due to trying for a whole year now. I dont know. :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

But we got to stay positive hun! :)


----------



## Cilnia

True MF! And besides, after implantation its still a few days before the HCG is strong enough in the urine...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Right. Ladies, Im supposed to test tomorrow, but i dont think I will.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Awe midnight, give it time your still only 7dpo! I'm sure you did. and ladies please check out my fertility chart in my signature, lemme know what you think please!


----------



## sallyhansen76

when i click on it, it brings me to mine!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

oops sorry, try it now.


----------



## Cilnia

temps don't have to be super duper high MF! Really.. i've watched soooo many charts on FF and most of them went higher after atleast 10 / 11 dpo... your chances are very good! Keep your belly warm :)

Yum: hm... i see a few temps only is that correct? went up a lot today!


----------



## sallyhansen76

it works, not too much to go with but the high temps look really good!! Thats a good sign, nice and high! Wow very jealous. Looks great so far YUM! :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cilina - oh yea, it skyrocketed! and i started charting later than i should've lol

Midnight - thank you! i took it before the preg test, i did not expect it to be that high. so i took my temp again an hour later and it was the same temp!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks CIl,


----------



## Cilnia

I know hun... you can say whatever you want on this board! We're here to cheer you up :) I know the feeling... i have the same thing with my ovulation this month. Am I or am I not? I think it is yet to come, but i immediately think there might something wrong with my ovaries and so on... we stress too much and too fast about things.. but that's just because every month is one month too much for us! If we'd have even a slightest sign of something near conception we'd maybe act differently..

Last month i really really really thought i was preggo, so i kind of feel betrayed by my own body.. and lost hope for this month too.. don't know - some days i'm, hopeful and some days i can just weep and be mad all day long about it. Do you have that too?


----------



## katrus78

Midnight, look at your signature's first line. Also, I wanted to say I think you did give it the best you could, but the average chance of getting pg is 10-20% each month, so it could just be luck. It's still early for you to feel discouraged. 

I also wanted to ask how long have you all been trying? Do you have insurance that covers fertility services? I went there when I was sure I had no problem, just so they could give me a piece of mind (since my ins covers all of it, I didn't mind). They only found a problem with my thyroid which is easily controlled with one medication, and other than that I am fine. But I still feel going there was the best decision ever, I was even going on the months when I was not ttc, just to monitor my cycles to have a clear picture of my ovulation pattern. I discovered I had a couple of anovulatory cycles (was so surprised). Also, my current partner would have never found out about his bad morphology if not for me taking him to do a sperm analysis at my clinic. He tried with his ex-wife for 8 years, randomly though, as she didn't really want children, and it never happened. I am pretty sure he would have lived his whole life never knowing why his partners don't get pg. he wants a kid very much, and the news of only 5% of his swimmers being good did upset him, but it helped save soooo much time trying for nothing. For him, IVF option is the best route to go, so I feel like fertility clinic are much underused. Sorry if I sound like an advertisement, just wanted to see of you ever thought of it.


----------



## katrus78

Also, if they had not found my thyroid issue, although its by itself is not such a big deal, but when it comes to fertility - I would have never gotten pg with the levels I ad before I was on this pill.


----------



## katrus78

This is what i just got from my fs doctor:
Your TSH yesterday was 7.02.* This is significantly elevated level and suggests that your dose of thyroid medication needs to be increased.* I suggest that you see your endocrinologist ASAP and they you delay your IVF cycle until your hypothyroidism is well controlled.* Please feel free to get back to me with any questions.

Shit. F... 
I can't believe it.


----------



## sallyhansen76

OH no Kat....did you get more info...does that mean no april bfp is it may now????


----------



## katrus78

I called the fertility doctor back, left a meassage. When he calls me back, I will be begging him not to cancel my cycle. Been crying since I got that email. I hate my body. I told my stupid endocrynologyst that I need a higher dose than 100 mg!!!!!! The only reason that my TSH level went down from 13.9 to 3.27 in two weeks is because I was taking double dose of 75mg (which I was previousely on), but when I ran out of pills, I started taking what he prescribed - the new dose of 100mg, and look where I am at today. I am just devastated. I only have about 8-10 pills left of 100mg, and I will be taking a double dose of them, so 200mg every day, and hope it will bring my TSH down under 3 in one week, which would be a miracle. and of course, it's wednesday, so my endo is off today. I really hope he will prescribe 150mg and that I will have those pills on Friday, because otherwise if he goes up to 125mg, it's not gonna be enough. Problem is, if I take a double dose now, I may run out of the pills before he issues me my next batch of pills with a higher dose. Gush, I just don't know what to do. I can't cancel this cycle. I hate my endo, and I hate myself for not continuing back than with the double dose following my gut instinct that 100mg was not enough.


----------



## sallyhansen76

IM so sorry hun. I know must be frustrating. I hope that the double dose gets you in the right levels. I ll be praying for you that they wont cancel it :hugs:


----------



## katrus78

Thank you guys. The doc called back. I begged and begged him to not cancel my cycle promising to do everything it takes to lower my TSH in one week. He said ok, they will retest twice, next Tuesday and then on 25th before I start injections. He told me not to double dose, but break half of the pills in half and take 150mg. I am so grateful to him because another doc could have said it is against their policy to recommend anything since he is not an endo. Basically, he could have just said get it under control with your endo and than come back to us. So I really appriciate him understanding me and giving me, or rather my body, another chance.


----------



## katrus78

...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thats great news. IM positive that your levels will be perfect. :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

We met at work a few years back when we worked together. We were drawn together


----------



## ja123

Hi ladies - I've been off BnB for a few days and wow - I am so shocked catching up on posts. I hated to read Sunnii's posts and wish I'd been able to send her a note. Part of the reason I'd been staying off these boards was that I was getting worked up seeing posts about miscarriage. I can't believe it happened to one of our own :(

I hope everyone is doing well. I am still not feeling pregnant (and therefore still worried all the time!). I have my first doctor's appointment next week.


----------



## MrsKA

louisesix - I have the same back pains today! but for me im worried as this is usually how my AF starts off and im only 3 days away from it being due :(

Karina - SO glad they didn't cancel your next cycle fingers crossed your levels will be great but i'm sure they will be !

MF and everyone else feeling a bit down about this cycle, please keep positive ! you just never know ! I know it's such an emotional rollercoaster, one minute you think you could be but then you dont want because you dont want to be let down if your not and other times you feel like your out and you just want to cry ! I TOTALLY get that, I feel the exact same way, one thing that has helped me is having things in place that I can do if i'm not pregnant ! for me its a concert I want to go to and I wont be able to if im pregnant, so I focus on how fun it will be to be able to go ! it doesn't make me not want to be pregnant but it just gives me something else to focus on incase it doesn't happen so it's not the "end of the world". This is absolutely our last cycle trying until September at the least so i'm trying to focus on other fun things I can do in Winter if i'm not pregnant as well. I guess it will be most of your summers as well so there are lots of things you could look forward to !

sorry for the babble I hope you get where i'm coming from ! 

AFM - 9DPO and so tempted to pee on a stick ! I wont though as preg tests are expensive ! I have some sensitive OPK's arriving today so will just pee on them in the interim hahaha. I have had some symptoms but nothing I can read into, cramping (could be af coming though), sore boobs (had that last cycle too), Tiredness (i'm a mum to 2 crazy kids and work so its a given). SO basically I am none the wiser and trying to distract myself so it can be tomorrow and I can test !


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks mrska. I understand what you mean. I really do, sometimes it just gets the better of me.


----------



## Laura617

Kat - You have had a crazy rollercoaster of a day. I am so glad that you have a doctor at the clinic who is understanding and willing to work with you and not just make you wait. Really hope you get your numbers down and they go proceed as planned.

Mid - I think its great what brought you and your husband together. Obviously not the bad things but that you guys were so able to relate to one another. Its perfectly normal for you to feel upset sometimes, it must be so difficult on you and I can't even imagine what you have to go through each month, just hang in there hun I know this is going to happen for you, hopefully soon.

JA - Glad to see you on here again. Its really normal for women to not feel pregnant at all for awhile, I am sure everything is good and just think one day you will be able to feel that little one kicking away and know they are good in there. I think this site can make you nervous though.

AFM FF confirmed my ovulation today. I knew it would, didn't have any doubt this cycle that it happened. Now just waiting, really stressing that we didn't BD enough but hoping twice the day before O is enough. So jealous of you ladies that are testing or about to test, I feel like I have ages to go now.


----------



## Laura617

Oh I was also going to tell you gals that I have decided to not test until AF is late. I think I would much rather see AF then a negative so hopefully my willpower holds out and I can wait.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks laura. But you ll be here with us testing before you know it!! Besides it ll be the last cycle u gotta test right ;) hee hee Good luck hun and im happy for you that ff confirmed o! :)


----------



## LouiseSix

Wow so much has happened in one day.

Kat - you're an amazing woman. I'm so in awe of the way you just meet each new challenge head on. So glad that all is not lost for you for the chance of an April bfp.

MF - you're an amazing woman too (and so is your DH - well man, not woman :) ) ! Did not realise that your hubby has spina bifida. Your positivity will get you to uour bfp soon.

Laura and Mrs KA - you're both amazing! Need to stay positive. Don't want to test until missed AF but not sure how long that will alst.

Ja - you're pg! Enjoy this amazing experience! I remember those early days when you don't feel any different and you wonder if all is ok. Once the morning sickness hit me though I knew!

I can't believe how amazing and supportive this group is! Doncha just love the nubmer of times I've used amazing in one post?!


----------



## LouiseSix

OOoh Cilnia - missed you on my post of amazingness! You have a great outlook and positivity which has helped me so much when reading this thread. I understnad about feeling like your body is against you - it seems so unfair right? But thank you for always saying the right things at the right time to help us through x


----------



## katrus78

Laura, yey for ovulation confirmed by FF!!! It is so reassuring to see those nice bright red solid lines!

Louise, you are amazing too!! So positive and cool! We are all really cool, I can feel each of you behind these posts and start to miss if someone isnt here for a while. Really miss Bump, she was awesome. Will miss Sunni, I am sure will feel her absence even more in a few days. We're like some kind of sisterhood :)

I've had a tough day at work, but it all worked out at the end of the day, so I am about to go home now. I did take a second dose of my med in the middle of the day, and with all good vibes from you guys brought to me through the universe (feeling so phylosophical now lol), I am sure my levels will go down quickly. April has got to be my month!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Lol I feel a little left out. But its okay. I believe were all going to get our bfps! We are all strong amazing women. :) and congrats to Ja for your preg!


----------



## katrus78

Yum, you are a new amazing little star! You are very friendly and supportive and actually have good social skills as I myself don't thrive in new gang of people and you fit right in, right away! And we're happy to have you here!


----------



## MrsKA

Oh no Yum please don't feel left out ! we are all in this together ! 

Well today I feel horrid, still having pains but feeling tired and a little sick... I did take a 10ml/U sensitivity ovulation test as they pick up hcg as well. I did get a second line but not as dark or darker than the control so its a negative :( makes me think I possibly shouldn't test tomorrow as if I don't have an hcg level of 10 yet I definitely wont have a level of 25 tomorrow morning *sigh* I know I am only 9DPO today so implantation may not have occurred yet but thinking of my concert, thinking of my concert LOL


----------



## katrus78

Wow, but you gotta line! So it wasn't completely negative! Maybe it doesn't work like ovulation when it has to be as dart as the control line, maybe any response is a response! I know I'd be excited already! How many pg tests you have and what kind?


----------



## MrsKA

With OPKS they detect LH as well and you naturally have a certain amount of it occurring in your body at all times so its probably picking that up. It's fairly normally to have a another line its whether its as dark or darker than the control. I have a discover test which is the same as your normal FRER. If my OPK test is darker tomorrow morning there is a chance that my hcg is increasing but who knows ! I have to use a HPT really


----------



## katrus78

Ooh, I can't wait til you test tomorrow than!i hope it is darker!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska - that's exciting!! I hope it gets darker for you! 

Kat - thank you so much :) that makes me feel great! I'm just feeling so doubtful that I caught the egg.


----------



## MrsKA

Yum I hope so too, I have feeling though that if I do get a BFP that it wont be for a few more days, so sick of waiting ! are you going to test tomorrow ?


----------



## LouiseSix

Sorry Yum - I was very tired and hungry when posting last night! 

Welcome to our group :dust: to you!

MrsK that sounds very exciting. Well I have zero symptoms so thinking no for this month. Ho hum.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska - No, i'm going to wait till 12dpo to test. are you going to test tomorrow?

Louise - no problem :) and you never know, a lot of women don't get any symptoms at first when they're pg.


----------



## MrsKA

Louise - it's only been today really that ive noticed really obvious symptoms but I still doubt them. Lots of woman dont get any symptoms so dont worry about that side of things. It would be nice if there was one rule that applied to everyone so we knew exactly what was going on ! 

Yum I totally will LOL but its probably pointless


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska - you never know! good luck and let us know!!

Midnight - I know you're testing today too, let us know how it goes! Good luck!


----------



## MrsKA

Yep i'll let you know eeeek I totally hate this feeling, its like this one line can make or break me it makes me feel angry that I let something that is pretty out of my control dictate my emotions, it's just so hard when you want something so badly to disconnect from it :(


----------



## Yumenoinu

I completely understand Mrska. my husband and I have been trying for so long, I understand how much it can play with your emotions. But after awhile, I just learned to "expect" it to be negative, so when it does happen it'll surprise me! It's a lot better than getting your hopes too high, but still keep a small portion of hope and positiveness that it will happen.


----------



## sallyhansen76

I ll only be testing tomorrow ladies.


----------



## Cilnia

Hello ladies! you chatty girls, have to read everything back now :)

Kat: Oh no!! They can't make you waste a month... that would be terrible :( I'm glad the dctr told you to take a half dose more so you can get the right levels. That's a one of a kind doctor i think, most of them would probably not do that :S your very lucky to have him! Now let's get those levels in order and make April your month again! (you should name your baby girl April lol) :thumbup:

Laura: I'm glad to see FF confirmed your O! Now on to waiting and waiting.. and then.. getting a BFP :happydance:

MF: Are you feeling better hun? Your chart is looking good, really! As long as you are above cover line it's good! :kiss: So you are testing tomorrow morning? I'll cross my fingers for you babe. 

Ja123: Hey you preggo! It's really okay to not feel the typical pregnancy symptoms. I've googled it, and a lot of woman have that kind of easy pregnancy. When are you having an ultra sound?? will you be sharing the pic with us? :happydance:

Louise: you're such a sweetheart! :kiss: what dpo are you now ? i forget so fast when it's not in the sig.. lol. no symptoms doesn't mean no preg!

Yum: I'm glad you are with us, you fit right in :happydance: now get that bfp, we need more of those...!!

Mrska: noo don't use a OPK as HPT! It does work for some people, but not for everyone. Really. The expensive preg test such as clearblue are mostly 50 mlu so they need lots of HCG.. hope you get some cheapo's soon :)


AFM...
Whoohoo i got my real positive OPK today! I'm happy to see it. Was afraid i might not get one this month. Didn't BD in 2 days so i'm sure we can BD tonight :) yay for timing. My cycle is not in sync with yours :( 
here's my test..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120315_124511.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Yumenoinu

yay Cil!!! definitely get BDing! :) And I am definitely going out to get cheapo pg tests.


----------



## sallyhansen76

WOW cil!! That is a very good O!!! whoohooo!! So excited for you! you arent timed with us..but hey maybe that will be your lucky BFP!! :) xxxx


----------



## Cilnia

Haha :D No, this time we're all getting our BFP. And next month Kat is following us!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I Agree!! Whoohoo!!


----------



## MrsKA

Yah for + OPK !!!!

Well BFN for me this morning on the 10 ml/U sensitivity and a HPT (identical to FRER but called something else) it is what I expected though but it would have be nice to have seen a darker OPK line :( I will wait for a few days I think now I dont want to waste my tests. 

I still feel horrible today but I think I might just be sick ! I don't know how I can have fatigue and nausea if its related to pregnancy and have no hcg !? I thought those sorts of symptoms were related to the way your body responds to the rising levels of hcg, maybe not the tiredness as much but definitely the sick feeling ?

How did the other POAS's go ?


----------



## sallyhansen76

SO Sorry mrska but like you said its still early. 
As for me..i chickened out...might chicken out tomorrow too. hahaha. The first month I actualyl ahve TONS of tests..and i cant bring myself to test.


----------



## katrus78

MF, I know it must be so scary... 

MrsKA, I am sorry, sweety. But let's wait a couple of more days to see what happens.


----------



## sallyhansen76

How u feeling today Karina?


----------



## katrus78

I am much better, thank you. I feel like I made a right decision to double dose. Amazingly, I feel absolutely no difference in how I feel, whether I am on 25mg or 200mg... The doc was telling at 13.9 TSH I was supposed to feel super tired and depressed all the time, no energy etc. But I felt fine!!! And I feel fine now, too. I read the signs of overdosing on Levothyroxine, and I have none of these signs. I only have enough pills for 3 more days, so I called in for a refill in my pharmacy, and they will give me the whole bottle of 100mg ones. Plus, I called in to my endo, but he has not called me back. But I am happy now cause even if he only increases to 125mg, than I will take extras from reserve of 100mg ones that I will get today from the pharmacy. :) Sorry if everyone is confused now, but in short - i am happy and can't wait for my appt on March 20th. OH was again convincing me he is gonna be with me until we succeed. That was good to hear.

Oh, yes, and the mail-in pharmacy called in and said they are shipping my IVF meds to me!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thats amazing to hear. :hugs:


----------



## Cilnia

Thats great to hear! Hope it gets going now, when the levels turn out good.

Sorry to hear the test was BFN MrsKa... When are you retesting? in 2 days?

MF, i knowww sometimes you are like.. i wanna test i wanna test en then you get scared and can't get yourself to do the test. lol. Good luck testing! 9 DPO is very very early... Sun had the luck to get a faint but i think because it were twins. (more hcg?) which makes me sad now i think of it again :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya it does make me sad too. :( I hope shes doing ok.


----------



## Laura617

I feel like the entire TTC process is nothing but a waiting game. Wait for AF to end, wait to ovulate then wait for AF (or BFP) to arrive. Its such a rollercoaster. I am not feeling positive or negative this cycle, i'm just hanging in here to see whats going to happen, I just don't like the wait. Its not so bad when I can symptom spot but i'm too early to even do that lol yes I like symptom spotting.

Mrsk - Sorry for the BFN, hope its just too early though. Look forward to you retesting to see whats going to happen.

Mid - 9dpo is really early. I have heard of people getting BFPs that early but really I think its only like 15% will get a positive that early so even if you decide to do try not too be discouraged if you get a negative because it may not mean a whole lot at this point. That being said you may see a faint line that we will all get to watch getting darker.

Kat - Glad you are getting your meds and hope it helps a lot. It must be hard to know if it is when you have no real difference in how you feel, fingers crossed for you hun.

nothing going on with me, just waiting. 4dpo so still awhile to go. But on a nice side note my 1 1/2 year old randomly came up to me this afternoon and started kissing my belly. Was super sweet and made me think if I am that will be an awesome story.


----------



## katrus78

Aaaww, how cute, Laura :) and yeah, we should give you the most patient award, even after you just said how much you hate waiting lol! I just got an impression that you are the calmest and most patient one from our group. It gives me at least, an example to look up to and also become more patent. It's hard, but I keep telling myself that stressing out isn't gonna help. 

AFM, nothing much here either, just waiting :) My endo finally called back at 5:30 pm, but he did agree to raise my dose to 150mg. However, I already picked up my refill from the pharmacy of 100mg bottle. I will pick up 150 mg bottle tomorrow and will have a nice reserve of them. I feel more in control now. So bottom line - taking a double dose still, 200mg, no side effects and still nothing different. Sorry for boring you with all this pills talk. But I feel like these little pills can make such a huge difference whether I will do IVF or not. 

Other than that, how is everyone? I know, most of you are asleep though :) 
Midnight, are you going to retest or wait more?

Should we make an update listing when af due for everyone?


----------



## katrus78

Laura, what do September Stars mean, I was kinda wondering? :)


----------



## Laura617

Kat - thank you for thinking I am patient. I try to be after O because there is nothing I can do at that point and I also feel I dont really have a right to be impatient. This is only my 4th cycle trying and when I see so many women struggling, including yourself, I just feel that if I am terrible impatient then I am being disrespectful to all that you guys are going through.
However I do have my moments when I want to know right now. I think for me whatever will be will be and I can make my peace with it, I just want to know lol.

I really like hearing about your meds actually. I am curious what your levels will be when you do your next test.

Oh and September Stars is a group on here. When I first got pregnant with my son I joined BNB and found a group with other ladies expecting in september (2010). I have really lost track of the group as I lost internet shortly after having my son but it was nice to have while I was preggo and I still like the signature picture because he is still my little star. I do still keep up with some of them on facebook and its lovely to see where everyones child is.

I really hope this will be like that and we will all get to be pregnant together and share the joys of our pregnancies and all that is going on with our babies when they arrive.


----------



## LouiseSix

Aw Laura that is a cute story about your son kissing your tummy. My daughter is obsessed with babies and I know she would so love to have a baby brother or sister like lots of her friends do - kinda puts even more pressure on me to get pg soon!

I know I said a big NO to symptom spotting but I have a strange breakout of spots on my chin - can that be a symtom? Even at the grand old age of 35 I still get spots - I have oily skin but I never get so many all together at the same time. One thing I remember from my first trimester was the awful skin.

Otherwise no symptoms. I am ridiculously tired but don't know what ot make of it. I work full time with a toddler to look after too and work is so stressful at the moment so it could just be that...


----------



## Cilnia

Very cute Laura! Maybe he knows something... heehee.

Who knows Louise.. you do remember it from your other pregnancy.... Fx!

Another great positive OPK today, and temp went up just a bit so i think my O is today. Not happy with my BD pattern but alright it only takes one spermie to get there :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura, that is very adorable about your son. Im hoping for you its an early prediction. ;) And the BEST kind. And you do sound like a very strong, and patient woman. I agree with Kat. :)


----------



## katrus78

Louise, how many dpo are you at the moment? The breakouts as I heard may be a symptom, fx!

Cilnia,yey for o day and clear ovulation with no ambiguity! Your lp seems nice and long so I the eggie gets fertilized, there is a great chance it will stick for 9 months!

Laura, this is exactly what I am hoping for too, about the group sticking together for a loooong while. But I understand that along the way, things may happen and some may choose to leave or stop bnb all together, but maybe some others will join, like Yum. I just hope no one will stay behind including myself, for too long, so it will be more of a happy experience. I talk about ttc at work a lot since I work with two awesome ladies who are also my friends. I think over this past two years, they learned so much about ttc and women's body lol. 

Midnight, are you testing, no? How is your temp today? Can't wait to hear from you!


----------



## katrus78

Oops, while I was writing, Midnight, you already answered. I see you got a little strategy going on when to test (waiting for a temp o go up). I think it does have a good logic behind it. But you never know, I've seen so many pg charts on ff with such different patterns, that I'd never say on some of them that it's a pg chart. I will be keeping my fingers crossed for your temps tomorrow!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks hun. Usually i would ahve tested...but only because its sooo identical to last month...unless it proves different..than i may test..so far....at exactly 9 dpo on last month adn this one the went down to 36.7...:S


----------



## Yumenoinu

Laura - Aww that's so sweet with your son!

Cil - yay!!! I'm so excited I hope you catch your eggy!!

Louise - that actually may be a sign! 

Midnight - maybe the temp dropping could mean implantation! Just wait a few more days and chart your temps :)

Kat - How are you feeling? I also enjoy reading about your meds, I'm really hoping for April for you!!

And as for me - My temps shot way down :( I'm getting AF cramps, I think AF is on the way. Can't say for sure yet since I'm only 11dpo. But I think I missed the eggy....I think this cycle is a bust. :'(


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum its hard to tell because you only temped a few times. Your coverline could be quite below that so dont worry yet. :) Its not a total bust yet.


----------



## Cilnia

MD: it's still higher than 36.6! :D Hope it goes up tomorrow or stays this way. How are you feeling any way? 

Yum: just like MF said, you don't know your pre-o temps so it could be very high still. Hope the camps are not AF cramps :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

...i feel meh.


----------



## Cilnia

Go ahead and test babe... if it's BFN it's too early, but atleast you have poas'd! Like Karina says: it takes the edge off  Do it do it! It doesn't matter if it's BFN.. you shouldn't be bummed if it is.. Do it do it!! (lol i'm cheering )


----------



## sallyhansen76

You peer pressure me.  I


----------



## Laura617

midnightfalls said:


> You peer pressure me.  I ll be posting the results in opk journey...of ccourse bfn..lol but it wasn't fmu and 9 dpo so I'm not too bummed...im figuring i won't be taking too many I'm having a few cramps already ....af might be coming.

Hope its just too early Mid, plus without FMU then really could just be not enough HCG in your system. For some reason in the past when I have caved and tested early I always just do it right then, usually middle of the day without even holding my urine lol not sure why.


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi peeps!

I'm so proud of myself - made it to 9dpo without poas once :rofl: This is super impressive for me! I nearly cracked this afternoon but checked my bank balance and it is so dire which is helping me avoid Boots. Pay day isn't until next Friday which should be about 2 days into my AF so I might even manage to go the whole cycle witout POAS unless I get any good symptoms.

How's everyone?


----------



## LouiseSix

Ooh look at me, I've got a DPO ticker!!!


----------



## MrsKA

Ohh Yum its so weird because I was just coming on to say almost the exact same thing ! I'm 11 DPO had a bit if bleeding last night after we BD and have had cramps ever since ! my temp also dropped today but not by a huge amount. Also I got my AF due dates wrong and I am due on Monday not Tuesday :( it's not looking good I don't think ! but I will hang in there until the witch comes ! I just don't know if implantation would be so painful so I am assuming it AF pains.

MF so close to testing !!!

Yah Cilnia for strong positive get BD !

HAHA Yah louise for holding on ! I held out until 9DPO and STILL took an HPT at 10DPO when I knew damn well it would be negative. I am going to hold on to my last opk and last hpt until next week !


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh no Mrska. Im no ib expert but i ll def keep my fx d that this is yours!!! :) 11 dpo would be a good timing. :)

Louise congrads on waiting this long. I feel a little silly for testing mid day..lol. But congrads for wiating!!! Lets hope you can buy a test next week without the :witch: showing up!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hi Friends! 

I've been gone so long and missed so much! Someone give me an update?! :)

I'm back now, just needed a little break after last cycle...was really losing my mind. GREAT news, I ovulated ON MY OWN...no meds or anything...on CD21 (yesterday). This is awesome...I haven't ovulated in a timely fashion on my own since I started tracking cycles 7 months ago!! :happydance:

We weren't going to try this month due to some concerns with my interview season (I was temping bc I wanted to know if I'd ovulate)...but I had a feeling it happened yesterday and gave in to the temptation. lol :dohh: 

It would be extremely bad timing, but we'll still be ecstatic if it happens. We can work around it for sure...I won't be complaining if I finally get my pink lines, that's for sure.

I'm super happy about this cycle - I did everything possible to stress less and it helped. I did not pee on ONE stick all cycle and don't plan on it until at least a good ways into my 2ww. Hubby's b-day is around 12dpo, so maybe that'd be a good day to check? Have to some time in there bc I have a conference the next week (free alcohol, lol) and need to know for sure +/- before that. 

Anyway, I missed you ladies. Any new developments around here??


----------



## katrus78

Cilnia said:


> Go ahead and test babe... if it's BFN it's too early, but atleast you have poas'd! Like Karina says: it takes the edge off  Do it do it! It doesn't matter if it's BFN.. you shouldn't be bummed if it is.. Do it do it!! (lol i'm cheering )

Cil, I so wanted to say the same thing, but glad you did lol! but really, I understand the anxiety and tight feelings on whether to test or not. I still don't know for myself what I prefer to do, to wait longer or not. I usually give in by 9 dpo though as well. And than I do the same thing as Midnight. All too familiar... But I wanna see all of your tests like 5 min after you did them! Midnight, be strong, hang in there, we are with you.




LouiseSix said:


> Ooh look at me, I've got a DPO ticker!!!

Awesome, Louise! Looks good and convenient for others to see where you are at in your cycle.



BabyBumpAhead said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> I've been gone so long and missed so much! Someone give me an update?! :)

Bump, you're back! Holy s..., what a great surprise!!!! I am soooo happy to have you back! Everyone is kind of everywhere, but amazingly we managed to stick together. We got a new, but I guess not so new anymore, girl on here, Yum. Ja123 is preggo and she pops in once in a while. Sunni had a m/c, and they were twins and left the group a few days after it happenned, asking someone to take over the original poster/moderator place of this group. We voted Midnight, so she took over. I am off to IVF in April, having some serious issues with keeping my thyroid levels low, so they almost canceled it, but I insisted they check again on Tuesday at my next appt. so it all depends on my TSH level at that appt whether they will proceed with IVF or not. I've been on bcp for almost 3 weeks though in preparation to IVF, so had to skip this cycle and I am just watching all the other girls in their TWW. 

I think everyone is now in TWW. Is it safe to say? Bump would be close to Laura now, right? Please correct me if I am wrong anywhere or add on my update for Bump. So happy you came back, girl! Hugs!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - oh no! We'll I hope your AF isn't coming :/ it mightve just been a little too rough (sometimes that happens with us women lol but doesn't always mean AF is coming) but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

Bump - HI! nice to meet you! 

Midnight - it is true, its still early! Plus you're right you did take it in the afternoon  But i'm rooting for you!!!

Kat - Oh yea, I'm the same way with when I want to test. I never want to test to early and waste tests, but sometimes I get too excited. It's so hard to resist!

Louise - yay! Now we can watch it count! :)

as for me - I still feel a little doubtful. but i guess something happened today that made me question. It was so out of the ordinary, that's what kinda got my doubtfulness to ease a little per say (but not by much). I went to sit up to go and finish up the dishes, when i got this cramp on my right side below the belly button that only lasted i'd say 3 seconds. it wasn't a sharp pain. but it did make me sit back. kinda strange really. And my bbs were kinda sore all week, but today it became ultra sore and now blue veins are very prominent. Good signs? maybe? I don't wanna get my hopes up. but it is a little questiony, what do you guys think?

Oh and so you ladies know, on the 18th, I won't be on all day (Cuz that's my hubby's and I's anniversary! :) ) so don't freak out if i don't respond that day lol


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi!

Good to hear from you Bump. Wow ovulating on your own sounds really promising.

Ok, I've cracked. Have bought first response tests. Just had a little thought how great it would be to get a BFP on mothers day, so will be testing in the morning. 

Gulp!


----------



## Cilnia

Sounds positive Yum.. everything that's different could be a sign!!! That's what i think. FxFxFx! :thumbup:

Yaaaaay Bump is back!! Whoohoo welcome back girl, nice to see you again. :) Kat already upated you so that's good! :happydance:

MF, sorry i've pushed you lol! The BFN means nothing, it'll be a BFP in a few days!!! It has to!! :D :kiss:

It was my OH's birthday yesterday, and today we're going out for sushi.. yaay! Let's hope in 2 weeks i won't be able to eat sushi anymore :shrug::shrug: heehee. 

What's everyone doing this weekend? Besides peeing on sticks, squeezing boobs, checking cm, writing down every twitch and cramp... lol!


----------



## sallyhansen76

BUmp! Wow, welcome back its been so long!! So happy to hear from you. lol. Guess an update from us is the way to go because we have way too many pages. I think hat filled you in very well. And i am very excited to see you ovulated on your own. :)
Yum. Very promising symptoms. I knew a few women on here that god blue veins on their boobs before a BFP keep your chin up hun. Your BFP could be just around the corner.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ok ladies i tested...a little scared i think theres a line.


----------



## Cilnia

Omg exciting !!! I want to POAS too  only thing i can poas on are OPK's lol!


----------



## Cilnia

OMG OMG OMG POST A PIC!!!

oh wait you can't..

WHY CAN'T YOU!!!!!!?????? 

find a way you have too i have to know omg omg omg do itttt


----------



## Cilnia

did you take a pic??????????


----------



## Cilnia

Where are you now!! i'm freeking out here!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya i took a bunch...but the line shows up barely on the pics! Damn i should have taken it when it was really pink...wy did it fade!! i was too shaken up to take a pic!...and for some reason it keeps saying error I'm not authorized when i try to post!!!! Even in my opk thread!! AHHHH


----------



## sallyhansen76

THis is what it keeps giving me as an error!!


Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Uhhh Oh is going to FREAK


----------



## Cilnia

I have send you a private message with the login codes of our photobucket account i just made! upload it there and post the link here :) :)

I'm super freaking out right now, even OH can see it... so it really really is there. Hun you know what this means? But we'll wait for it to get darker.... !!! but for now it def means something.


----------



## sallyhansen76

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/DSCN0758.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

I feel a little silly with these pics..because its impossible to see. Hence the i need to calm down..if its too small to photograph....i HAVE TO CALM DOWN


----------



## Cilnia

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/MidnightFallsinverse.jpg

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/MidnightFallsedited.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

Does anyone see anything?


----------



## Cilnia

I can see it!! My OH didn't see it on the original pic, but the edited and inverted he can see clearly. So it's not just you! lol!!

can't wait for you to test again :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks


----------



## Cilnia

Tomorrow!! :D Or even this evening... if you hold up your pee for a few hours...!!


----------



## LouiseSix

OMG MF sooo exciting!

Let's both test tomorrow and get BFPs xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

I ll wait till tomorrow with louise!! WE got some good luck going here!!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Midnight - how exciting! I hope you get a strong positive soon! Gotta let us know when that happens!


----------



## sallyhansen76

i ll def keep you posted. Some woman are saying that its just the marker..so im still unsure. :S I ll test again tomorrow


----------



## ja123

Yay MF!!! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks hun. Do you see it too? :)


----------



## Cilnia

How are you feeling now?  Hope tomorrow will be a positive again! :)

Just got back from sushi bar... omg i ate one too much because i was soo nauseated lol. but we drank some green tea and it was really good! First time ever in a sushi bar :)
Oh and we even discussed some baby names lol!! First time also :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thats soo cute. Oh and I dicussed baby names


----------



## ja123

Midnight, I can't see it, BUT do you remember when I posted my first positive hpt on here? I could see it in person but not in the photo I posted for you guys... so I totally understand that photos aren't very helpful at first. What type of test are you using? Some times those strips are more difficult to read than ones in plastic casing, at least to me.


----------



## katrus78

Wow, it has been a whole month already, Ja, since you found out! Time flies!

Midnight, I am so excited and happy for you! Cil, thank you for helping MF to post these pics! I think I can see a line on the second one, but it is not very clear! Why oh why the cameras don't pick it up well? I bet it will be darker tomorrow! Now is the perfect time to symptom spot lol! Congrats, I think you did it!


----------



## MrsKA

MF - Sooo hope this is your BFP !!! so so exciting !!!

AFM - BFN this morning and a big temp drop :( just waiting for AF to arrive 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d319


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks ladies, im excited but still so unsure. Trying not to let my nerves get the best of me. 

mrska, its still above the coverline. So dont give up yet. :) Ja123, im so excited to see you on here. How you feeling?


----------



## Cilnia

I have a few names in mind... Such as: Amy, Ivy, Eleonora, Maegen, Morrigan, Tara, Raven... All girls... have none for boys lol :/ What do you have in mind ?


----------



## Cilnia

Sucks MrsKa.... :( You feeling anything like AF or nothing yet? I hope your temp goes up tomorrow!!! 

Ja123: how's the belly? Is it growing already? :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

midnightfalls said:


> ((BFP? PIC))

I think I can see a little line!! OH MY GOSH, YAY - what a happy day for me to come back! :):)



midnightfalls said:


> Thats soo cute. Oh and I dicussed baby names also even before we decided to start trying. And i think thats a good thing because ...the names he likes are....not so hot. lol haha we are def going to eed LOTS of time. What have you guys stuck on so far?

We've talked names for a LONG time too...way before we started trying, even before we got married lol. 

And all the names I have are for girls as well. Figures. We'll probably have a boy first bc of that. :dohh:


SO stinking weird that some of you are already through your NEXT TWW! I HATE having long cycles (although 35 days is SO much better than the previous 60 day cycle lol)

I'm working my way through the pages I missed...there are FORTY missed pages. uhhh. I have seriously been so busy - but it's been good to keep my mind off this. :) Not y'all tho - I missed y'all. :)


----------



## MrsKA

I have cramps Cil and have had them for a few days now so I think theyre just gearing up for hopefully a good AF as the last two have been barely anything !


----------



## MrsKA

Oh and BBA forgot to say Hi !!! and it's SO exciting you ovulated on your own ! yah gooo eggy


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cil i love you names, my fav of the bunch has to be raven. :)
lol OH is stuck on peyton or kimberly for a girl and thomas for a guy. But kim is a no because my cousins wife is kim and i dnt want double nams in the fam. 

I for a girl reall love elizabeth, and for a boy, hayden.


----------



## Cilnia

BBH: we're together in this cycle i think. I'm somewhere 1 / 2 dpo now  I have long cycles as well.. shortest was 32, but this cycle is 38/39 :( 

MrsKa: oh bummer :( Well we'll have to wait and see! You're not out just yet :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cilnia said:


> Sucks MrsKa.... :( You feeling anything like AF or nothing yet? I hope your temp goes up tomorrow!!!
> 
> Ja123: how's the belly? Is it growing already? :)

We are almost exactly in sync with our cycles this month. :thumbup: Remember how negative I was last time? I'm casting away the negative feelings, turning over a new leaf and letting what happens happen. 

So...basically I'm SURE we're both Pg. :blush: lol


----------



## Cilnia

Cool that you like Raven too! I like it too :D It can be for either boy or girl... i'm kind of a dark type so i like dark names. My guy said today he likes the name Storm.. lol! I don't know if it was a joke or not, but that's kind of our style i guess 

Elizabeth is very classy! That's also a name i like. Hayden is nice too, we have lots of Jayden's here, so i started to dislike the name. But Hayden is a new version of Jayden haha! Thomas is also a very known name here in Holland :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Feel like I'm reading a book, lol -

Just got to the part where Cilnia's grandmother was sick and asking about trying for a baby, it gave me chills!!

This is TOTALLY your month, girl!

When my grandmother was getting older and more sick I asked her to sew us some baby blankets even though we were many years from trying to conceive (not even married yet). I now have the little baby blankets in my guest room closet and they make me so overwhelmingly happy. She passed on in 2010 and having those just makes her feel close. :)


----------



## Cilnia

BabyBumpAhead said:


> We are almost exactly in sync with our cycles this month. :thumbup: Remember how negative I was last time? I'm casting away the negative feelings, turning over a new leaf and letting what happens happen.
> 
> So...basically I'm SURE we're both Pg. :blush: lol

Indeed we are! We're getting our BFP's this month :happydance: lalalala baby dance baby dance :happydance::happydance:

Thanks for the support hun! I really wish it to be my month. But along with you guys! I'd like to share this experience with you...


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

[[Still Reading Old Posts]]


Midnight: So sorry about your grandfather's wife. :nope: Sounds like you have had a roughtmonth. Hang in there. :(

Kat: I am cracking up at the Pg Sneezes from the Russian TTC website. Omg. Too funny. If you have any questions about Assisted Conception I can do my best to help out - it's my field of greatest interest, ya know? :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) Thanks hun. hope you have a comfy chair...you ll be here for awhile


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Yum - Nice to meet you, I'm sure you'll do an intro at some point in these pages of posts I missed, but where are you from? Tell me a little about yourself and your TTC journey so far! :) :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sunnii said:


> It's not bad here. I need to work 13 weeks to get maternity leave :D 39 weeks paid :D I also go off work 11 weeks before I'm due :)

HOLY LUCKINESS...39 wks paid maternity leave?! That is AMAZING and completely unheard of here.



Sunnii said:


> Here though, most hospitals don't tell you what gender the baby is, can't usually find out till birth! I've got my first scan in roughly a week and a half/2 weeks! :)

Oh wow, that is interesting. I absolutely love being in on deliveries where the parents don't know the sex, but it rarely happens here anymore. It is SO exciting when it does lol.



ja123 said:


> Sunnii said:
> 
> 
> It's not bad here. I need to work 13 weeks to get maternity leave :D 39 weeks paid :D I also go off work 11 weeks before I'm due :)
> 
> Wait, SERIOUSLY?! I knew maternity leave and benefits were better in the UK than in the US... but are you kidding me?!?!?! That's unbelievable. Can you find me a job there? I'll totally move!Click to expand...

I KNOW. The doctor I was working with last year took 3 wks maternity leave. THREE WEEKS! She brought baby back to work with her (along with a nanny) until it was old enough for daycare (6 wks). We are lucky to get 8 full weeks at most places around here - and as a medical resident you can technically take 12 wks, but nobody does because it's so socially unacceptable at most places.



[[Stil Reading]]

Just got to Sunnii's posts. I know she's not around right now, but I am SO SO sorry for her. :( How sad. Things like this just should not happen. :(


MrsKA: I have a tattoo in the exact same place!

Kat: Reading all the feelings about your abortion, I'm so sorry you're feeling like this right now. Just remember that we do the best we can with all the information we have at the time. Don't beat yourself up, at that point in your life you felt like it was what you needed to do and regretting it won't change or help anything. Just hold your head high and remember that we do what we think is best and don't know what the future holds. <3


[[FINALLY FINISHED lol - glad to be caught back up on everything!!]]


----------



## Yumenoinu

Bump - Well my husband and I will be married for a whole year tomorrow (so excited!) but we've been TTC for a year now. I'm currently 12 dpo but I think this cycle was a bust :( I have PCOS and have been taking FertilAid to try and help. I'm also from Colorado :) how about yourself??

Mrska - oh no! :( but i think you and I are in the same boat. I think AF is coming for me as well. Let's cross our fingers that we're both wrong!

Cil - I love those names! I love the name Raven. my hubby and I have already picked out our baby's names! :) If we have a girl, her name will be Kylene Lynnea. (We like the name Kylie but my grandmother passed away who I was so close to and her name was Marlene. So we combined the two and made Kylene, and Lynnea has been a middle name in my family for four generations now, but only with the first girls born) and for a boy, Jayce Alan. (Alan is my hubby's middle name).


----------



## sallyhansen76

Those are really beautiful names yum!


----------



## Yumenoinu

aw thanks Midnight! :) I like the name Elizabeth by the way. It's such a beautiful name for a baby girl!


----------



## sallyhansen76

OK so i stupidly tested again....I really think its negative. Oh will feel a little less freaked


----------



## sallyhansen76

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/RSCN0760.jpghttps://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/DSCN0761.jpg


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Yumenoinu said:


> Bump - Well my husband and I will be married for a whole year tomorrow (so excited!) but we've been TTC for a year now. I'm currently 12 dpo but I think this cycle was a bust :( I have PCOS and have been taking FertilAid to try and help. I'm also from Colorado :) how about yourself??

I'm from Texas. :) Not too far - we make our way up to Colorado periodically, hoping to get up there for some white water rafting this summer. :)

Love those names, too. Cute cute.


----------



## katrus78

Cil, I like Raven too, it's not overused and sounds nice. And, MF, I have the name Elizabeth on my list too, but it is among about 8 other names I like. I am very unsure about the names and in 9 years did not make up my mind yet :( 

Update on my best friend. She just gave birth yesterday to a healthy 4kg little boy. And guess what - they didn't name him yet lol! She wants to name him after her grandfather Veniamin (in English sounds even worse lol), but everyone hates the name, and I do too. The grandfather wasn't even close to her, even I'd say estranged from her, so not sure why she'd do that. And her husband keeps peeking really overused names, so she rejects it. So girls, make up your mind before labor I say. 

Midnight, I think it's a good depiction to wait a couple of days to test. I think a line is a line but this early it has to be fmu to show. Let it build up in your system, and as you said, it will be very clear to see on Monday morning.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im just chcekin in. Trying to get my mind of testing. :( How is everyone?


----------



## Laura617

I don't come on for like a day and feel like I missed so much, you chatty bunch!

First Bump - welcome back, so happy to see you here and that you ovulated on your own, thats awesome!

Kat - Congrats to your friend, I was so worried about something like that happening with the names that I was adamant on agreeing on names before hand, hope they get one sorted soon.

Mid - excited to see your tests, I never see lines in pictures so I never even try to spot it but I did think I saw one in yours, really hope so, fingers crossed!

I'm sure I missing things that I meant to reply to so i am sorry if I did! 

I love all the names. Raven is really nice and Elizabeth is classic and pretty.

When I had our first we didn't find out what we were having so had a boy and a girl name picked out: Samuel Aviel and Sarah Ayala (eye-all-uh). So since we didn't use our girl name DH wants to use that if we have a girl and I think we need a brand new one not one that was picked out for our previous baby. I think I will use the middle name but not the first.

For a girl right now I like Kate and Bridgette (DH hates Bridgette).
We have already agreed a boy will be Jacob but not sure on the middle name. 

Either way we will have to fully decide because arrival again because I doubt we will find out this time around either.


----------



## Laura617

I got so caught up in baby names I didn't even do an update on me lol. i am not 6dpo (coming to the end of it now) and already wanting to symptom spot. I had a terribly bout of nausea last night but had gone out for a really late dinner and think thats what upset my stomach even though I would like to think otherwise but haven't had an upset tummy since then.
Also today when checking cm I had the tiniest bit of EWCM which is a little wierd. I am sure its nothing, I was dry yesterday and now today not as dry and then that so it just seemed a bit odd to me but after googling I found it can be normal but I still like to symptom spot and will grasp at straws because what fun is it otherwise? lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh sound like good symptoms.


----------



## Laura617

At 6dpo I doubt they are real symptoms though. I had really sore breasts around ovulation (usually do) and the soreness completely went away over the last couple days which had me kind of bummed lol cause I can't even use that as a symptom now.

I usually dont share the whole story about the sex but will with you ladies. My husband talked me into not finding out the sex. I really wanted to at first but then got super excited about not knowing and was so proud of myself for not caving and finding out. I had low fluid so had to go for a more detailed scan at 32 weeks. Well after the scan (everything was fine) my doctored offered me the notes (i loved having every bit of information). He assured me before hand that the sex wasn't in the paperwork even though it had been noted during the scan so I took the paperwork and started reading through it in the office (was in the waiting room waiting for something) and on the second page it said the gender. I was so upset at finding out that I had a completely meltdown in the office, I just burst into tears. Feel silly about it now and no one in my family (other then DH who was there) knows I found out before hand. I did manage to keep it from DH for the rest of the pregnancy which was fun but stressful.

Anyway so this time around (if I get pg) I am terrified. I really want to not find out but am so worried of something like that happening again tha I don't even know if its worth it to not find out.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww hun, if you don't want to know. Then don't. You ll only have to double check with the doc that its crossed out. OR OR you let DH check first. 

Ok ladies i tested this morning...pretty much a line as faint as yesterday. maybe a little less faint. On the pics again barely noticeable. and if they are neg I'm going to guess seriously af is coming because i got some serious cramps. :) Let me know what you girls think please!!https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/DSCN0772.jpghttps://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/DSCN0768.jpg


----------



## Cilnia

Babe! You are preggo. I've just edited it again -

Wait for it... wait for it.... here it is:

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/MidnightFalls/mfedited.jpg
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/MidnightFalls/MFinverted.jpg

I see it better then yesterday which is a sign it's increasing :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cilnia

Laura: i'm sorry to hear you got to read what it was in the hospital :( stupid doctors!! I really hope this time you won't know, if that is what you want. I think i want to know, i'm way too curious lol...


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) I have these abnormal cramps too...


----------



## Cilnia

Yup! Def not crazy! IMO this is the beginning of a real BFP. I'm super excited for you!!!

aahh right when typing this i get a very very bad pain in my right ovary... Hurts!!! :|


----------



## sallyhansen76

I cant believe this...:S


----------



## Cilnia

Omg how beautiful is that!!! Cant' wait to put a + too!! Love the green line... hahaha!! It's awesome :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) It sure is. Lets hope i can keep it like that!!!!!!!! Whoohooo!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

YAYYYYYYYY You're preggers!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Laura617

Cilnia said:


> Babe! You are preggo. I've just edited it again -
> 
> Wait for it... wait for it.... here it is:
> 
> https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/MidnightFalls/mfedited.jpg
> https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/MidnightFalls/MFinverted.jpg
> 
> I see it better then yesterday which is a sign it's increasing :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG OMG I SEE IT!!! This is so exciting! Yay midnight I think this is your BFP and it's gonna get darker and darker


----------



## sallyhansen76

I think after tomorrows test it will be confirmed. Should i call for a blood test now..or is it too early...or should i wait in case this is not a real pos.?? I m not sure waht to do now...


----------



## Cilnia

I think you might call if tomorrow the line is more visible!


----------



## sallyhansen76

guess tomorrow i ll have to check.


----------



## katrus78

I just typed a long message of congrats to you, midnight, but it disappeared on me :( anyway, I am super happy for you and can't wait until the blood test will confirm that you got a bean inside!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) Im hoping anyways. Hoping there are a few more on their way too. Tuesday ladies will more than likely my tests and i ll know for sure by wed!! :)


----------



## MrsKA

YAH MF !!! fingers crossed this is your BFP ! so so exciting !

AFM AF is due today I have had some pink spotting but only when I push toilet paper up (sorry tmi) nothing on my pad as of yet but still any kind of fresh bleeding this close to AF is pretty much a given so 99.999% sure that i'm out ! argh that was my last month as well :( I don't know what to do now !


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww hun im soo sorry. i ll keep my fingers crossed for you. there still is a small chance. :)


----------



## Cilnia

I'm sorry to hear that MrsKa... Maybe it will only stay pink ? I hope so..!!


----------



## ja123

EEEKK!!! So exciting Midnight! You may have already posted this and I missed it, but what kind of test are you using? Just wondering what HCG sensitivity it has.

I definitely saw the line even on the non-tweaked photos but more so after they were enhanced. WOO HOO!!! :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

tomorrow will be another online test.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im pregnant!! :)


----------



## MrsKA

OMG MF !!! Im so so super excited YAAAAHHHH !!!! Have you told hubby ?!


----------



## sallyhansen76

hes at work!!


----------



## MrsKA

Post a pic of the test !!!!


----------



## MrsKA

Where do you live again MF ? Surely they do blood tests to confirm pregnancy ? OMG he's going to be so excited !


----------



## sallyhansen76

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/MidnightFalls/DSCN0778.jpg

I live in quebec,


----------



## Laura617

Mid so happy for you. Looking forward to hearing your hubby's reaction.

It's the same here, when I got pregnant last time I called immediatly and they didn't do blood tests.


----------



## sallyhansen76

I cant believe this


----------



## ja123

YAY! My doctor's practice is the same - no blood test/other confirmation, first office visit with blood work at 8 weeks (which will be this week). Congrats!!!


----------



## katrus78

Oh god, I am so happy for you! Have you updated the first page?! Can't wait for hubby's reaction! All this work really paid off! Lots of happiness to you and healthy 9 months!

MrsKA, maybe I missed it but have you tested again? If af hasn't come yet full flow, maybe there is perhaps still a chance?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks hun!! and good luck on your test this week!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

midnightfalls said:


> https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/MidnightFalls/DSCN0778.jpg
> 
> I live in quebec, and no I just called. They told me to call back tomorrow to schedule a scan in a few weeks!! :)
> Its not a clear pic but its pink and i think pretty evident (even WITHOUT fmu) that this is a BFP!

YAYYY!!!!!!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU. That line is so obvious. :) :) 

How many DPO are you?? 12?? 

:happydance:

Yes! Hope my turn is soon. :)


----------



## katrus78

I got so much of EWCM today, it's ridiculous. I'm cd23 today and still on bcp. The anxiety is setting in, really can't wait until Tuesday. So scared my tsh level won't be under 3... OH commented this morning that I have yellow all around my eyes, I looked and indeed it looked yellowish. I feel fine though. Had a few weird sharpish pains in my heart area, but didn't think it was that significant. The overdosing signs say one should feel fast heart pulputations, and I don't have that, so I will continue with 200 mg of Levothyroxine until the 20th. And if the level is good by than, I will lower to 175mg, than have them check again, and than go down to 150mg slowly. 

Yesterday we went downtown chicago to see the dyeing of the river green for Saint Patricks day and also the parade. Missed the parade but saw the green river. It was fun.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat, that kinds scares me those symptoms. I really really want you to have your bfp


----------



## sallyhansen76

oh and bump im 11 dpo. Tomorrow i ll probably be using my frer.


----------



## katrus78

Bump, your turn IS soon! I think MF is 11 dpo.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Bump plus i think that given u o d on your own..this has to be your month!!!


----------



## katrus78

Thank you Midnight. I keep telling myself i will only keep this dose until Tuesday, so two more days. They will check, and I will go down after that right away. I just want it too much, I cant skip another month... To be honest, I am secretly thinking to even take 225mg the morning of the test, but still thinking. The thing is that I know for sure that even with 150mg by the time the meds started it would go down to the right level, but unfortunately, they want to see it at the right level NOW, just to make sure it's ok to go ahead. 

I confessed to oh today that I have asked to transfer two blasts, if they will have two, and that they agreed. I was scared he will say he didn't sign up for two or something like that. But he said it's ok. :) 

It's so warm in Chicago for a past few days. We went for a bike ride with my son today, just the two of us, and it felt so good.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Bump, your turn IS soon! I think MF is 11 dpo.




midnightfalls said:


> Bump plus i think that given u o d on your own..this has to be your month!!!

Hope you two are right. Given that we BD-ed pretty well right on time without taking any OPKs this month I'm pretty stoked. I mean...we weren't supposed to be trying...lol...but it worked out pretty much like we were. I have not peed on a stick in weeks tho. :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Just be careful kat. I am happy for you that your OH is happy as well


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Kat, be super careful with altering med doses!! I know waiting longer seems awful, but you want to be healthy about it! Plus...we like you and we don't want anything bad to happen to you. :)


----------



## katrus78

Bump, Midnight, I promise, just two more days, and I will go down. I realize I must sound like an idiot but I feel just too desparate. I decided I will not take 225mg on the 20th, I'll just stick with 200mg. Boobs still hurt pretty bad, but I believe that's from bcp, they started hurting pretty much right away after I was put on it. So I will be relieved once I stop taking them. 

I read so many stories about girls with hypothyroidism getting pg right away when they got their level between 1 and 2. It is just so hard to believe that the rest of the population who gets pg has their level under 2 as well. I just wonder if you guys had it measured and what number it measured at.


----------



## MrsKA

I caved and tested a few hours ago at 1pm but it was another BFN I only held my pee for like 2.5 hours though. I still don't have any bleeding but I haven't had any proper bleeding since the MC anyway but I still would normally have something and the absence of major pain makes me wonder too as the last two periods have been so painful I haven't been able to move ! I have some cheap tests come in the mail, I finally found somewhere that sell cheapies that isn't ebay but they've just emailed saying it will take up to 7 days so now I realize that they aren't based in NZ like there website domain suggests !


----------



## sallyhansen76

I hate feeing jipped when buying online!!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Bump, Midnight, I promise, just two more days, and I will go down. I realize I must sound like an idiot but I feel just too desparate. I decided I will not take 225mg on the 20th, I'll just stick with 200mg. Boobs still hurt pretty bad, but I believe that's from bcp, they started hurting pretty much right away after I was put on it. So I will be relieved once I stop taking them.
> 
> I read so many stories about girls with hypothyroidism getting pg right away when they got their level between 1 and 2. It is just so hard to believe that the rest of the population who gets pg has their level under 2 as well. I just wonder if you guys had it measured and what number it measured at.

I actually had mine measured in December and it was 1.62. However, I obviously haven't had any luck getting pregnant even though it's normal.


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, hun. 1.62 is suppose to be really good level though. Anyone else had their tsh measured?

Ja & Midnight, do you guys mind asking at your next doc appt if they do measure tsh? If they do, can you see what the level is? Sorry for being so fixated on it, I am just curious.


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA, so sorry for bfn... But really hope af stays away and doesn't come at all.


----------



## sallyhansen76

ill ask..but apparentlly i dont have blood work done. I ll be calling tomrorow i ll def let you know.


----------



## MrsKA

Still no AF I thought it might arrive during the day but it hasn't. I do have cramping though that is getting a little painful now on and off :S


----------



## Cilnia

Kat: please be careful, we don't want to see something happen to you... I really hope you'll get the right level this time. I never measured my tsh.. So i can't be of any help there. Sorry!

Mrska: how strange!? Not to bring you any 'false hope' or something but i did hear preggo's can have Af like cramps when Af was suppose to show.. and then it doesn;t show and they're pregnant... Fx Fx for you!

MF: wow see!! i told you i saw the line on the first pic you posted :D Whoohoo! Aren't you like bouncing up and down? Have you told OH ? How did he react?


----------



## sallyhansen76

TO be honest, i really dont feel any different ladies.


----------



## Laura617

Mid - your DH reaction is great, so sweet and funny.

Only popping on for a minute. I had a symptom that's probably not a symptom at all but I will cling to anything lol. I woke up several times last night with heartburn and a vomit taste in my mouth (ew). Completely gone now though but hope it meant something.

Wish something in my chart would just jump out at me and say pregnant lol.


----------



## ja123

Midnight - I just looked at your FRER - YAY!

Don't worry about being in disbelief - I'm 8 weeks now and I still am having a hard time processing it!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thank. I dont ahev symptoms..im not even late yet...just hoping to not mc...:S Stupid internet!! lol


----------



## Yumenoinu

Aw midnight, I'm so happy for you! :)

Me - no AF yet, but I keep testing and i keep getting a BFN. I'm just waiting for AF to show, I've basically given up on this cycle now. I feel so horrible, We've been trying for a year now, and it still hasn't happened. I don't know...maybe next cycle.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Dont give up! it will happen. I know it didnt take me quite as long, but it does happen. This was cycle 9 for me!! Stay positive huin!


----------



## LouiseSix

Oh Midnight I am so, so happy for you and your husband. Best wishes for a safe and happy pregnancy. It's so exciting when you're not expecting it - I wasn't the month I got pg with DD so it was a super shock! x

Kat - please look after yourself my lovely x

AFM - I peed on a stick for mothers day yesterday and it was a BFN. Had a lovely day taking my daughter to the park though to make up for it. Not sure what to think. Don't really have any symptoms this month so will just have to wait and see if AF will show on Wed.

xxx


----------



## MrsKA

Well its all over !!! temp drop again, bad bad pain today and fresh blood (not heavy at all but it hasnt been since the mc anyway) :(


----------



## Laura617

MrsKA said:


> Well its all over !!! temp drop again, bad bad pain today and fresh blood (not heavy at all but it hasnt been since the mc anyway) :(

sorry MrsK :hugs:


----------



## Cilnia

I'm so sorry to hear this Mrska :( *big hug* i hope it will happen again soon!


----------



## sallyhansen76

So Sorry mrska too. Hope that you get your high spirits back and get a BFP next cycle. :hugs:hugs:hugs:


----------



## MrsKA

Thanks guys ! the frustrating thing is that I haven't actually go anything on my pad yet and not even when I wipe, only if I push TP up there and even then its light! ARGH I just want a proper period so that I know for %100 certain ! I mean I am pretty certain with the pain (although it has subsided now) and the fact that its right on AF due time but I cant be totally certain.


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA, just gonna give you :hugs: I can imagine your frustration. Next cycle together? 

Midnight, Ja, I so wanna send a little something to you for the baby! I know the whole privacy stuff on here and such, but I wonder if you might have like a PO Box where it is safe to send stuff? It would be so cool if we could send our preggos little something :) like a baby tshirt saying "Zero Patience! Maximum Strategy!" :)

AFM, really tried to stay busy all day to make the time fly. Nothing is happening though, I so miss temping and cm checking and even the TWW... I guess all the news will be tomorrow, and I really hope it won't take them all day to call me back with my results.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Thank you, hun. 1.62 is suppose to be really good level though. Anyone else had their tsh measured?
> 
> Ja & Midnight, do you guys mind asking at your next doc appt if they do measure tsh? If they do, can you see what the level is? Sorry for being so fixated on it, I am just curious.

I know it's good lol - was just trying to say that having a good TSH doesn't always mean you get pregnant straight away. Hypothyroidism can cause issues with ovulation and cycle timing (and unfortunately it can cause m/c which is probably why your fertility clinic will not do IVF w/o it being normal), but there are a myriad of other things that can cause it as well. 



Anyway, Just hanging out in the TWW for me...feeling really positive about this cycle, which is unusual for me. Trying to not get my hopes up, though...


What do you ladies think - better to get your hopes up by symptom spotting and being obsessive the whole TWW then get disappointed or just to wait for AF and be surprised if she doesn't come? 

I tend to think it's easier on me emotionally to go with the waiting & not getting hopes up, but I have a hard time actually doing it.


----------



## katrus78

Yes, I know that unfortunately it can be a ton of other things but just wanted to see in general what the level is for people I talk to. Normally, people don't know... I am so scared to test tomorrow morning. 

For me, it is easier to just wait and not to get my hopes up, and now its easier to do after so many perfectly timed cycles and such, when nothing happenned. Occasionally though, I do have a happy cycle when I just really believe this is it, and than I can't help it but to just be excited :) like, for some reason, I really do believe it's gonna happen for me with this IVF thing, in my heart, I feel this is it. I know if it fails, it will be devastating but I can't help it, I just feel it that it's gonna be good. So it's one to get the hopes up, if you feel it in your heart :)


----------



## Cilnia

Damnit.. ff changed my date again.. this time on the day my oh did not want to bd at all. He just didnt.. I really wanted but he didn't. Ah well next cycle maybe.. 
I kind of still have this feeling i Ov'd on CD 22 instead of 24.. like my previous cycles i've always OV'd when i had a dip. I know a few day before O i also took my temp ah hour earlier, but i didn't think it would matter. If i remove one 36.7, it changes to CD 22... Sigh. Guess i'll know which day when AF shows. Not going to bother researching anymore. Ill just let it be.


----------



## Yumenoinu

OMG ladies!!! So, I completely gave up on this cycle (for real, I really thought for sure it didn't happen) then I just had this feeling to try taking another one, one more time. And its faint, but it's there! BFP! I'm not trying to get too excited yet, but I did use 3 different tests and it showed up on all 3! I even had my hubby come take a look and he saw it right off the bat! I would post the picture on here, but sadly it wont show up in the pictures, even when I invert it. But I'm still going to wait and take the tests tomorrow to see if it gets a little darker :D


----------



## ja123

Great news, Yu!


----------



## Cilnia

Sure is great news Yum!!! Woohoo, happy for you :D Really hope to see a pic soon of a nice pinky line.... 

Alrighty then! The next BFP is in the pocket ladies. That makes it 4 now! Nice!


----------



## sallyhansen76

HOLY MOLY, YUM a BFP! Thats great news!!!! Soo soos soo happy for you!!! It will get darker...mine was barely noticable on pics and actually had a lot of people tell me they saw nothing..so dont give up...:) WHOOHOOO 
Cilnia..i wouldnt worry too much about ff changing dates..it did for me when i took my opk out of the equation. We all saw your opk..it was clearly postiive. We know you ovulated then and not when ff is saying hun!!! All is not lost!!
KAt, i love that idea..put actual tears in my eyes that you would want to do something like that...i blame hormones..haha ;) But also your very very kind heart. I dont mind giving you my work address but keep in mind i live FAR!! it would cost a fortune so im not sure how good this idea is. But if everyone is in, im IN. :) 

Man ladies we ahve over 1,000 posts now!!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thank you so much ladies!!! I'm so excited!! I'm hoping that it will get darker!! :D my hubby is so excited too! I really hope this is it! We've waited so long!

Kat - I love that idea!!! once I know for sure I will definitely give out my address! :D


----------



## Laura617

Yumenoinu said:


> Thank you so much ladies!!! I'm so excited!! I'm hoping that it will get darker!! :D my hubby is so excited too! I really hope this is it! We've waited so long!
> 
> Kat - I love that idea!!! once I know for sure I will definitely give out my address! :D

Yay! Congrats yum! Hope it gets nice a dark.


----------



## Cilnia

Do any of you have facebook? Id like to add you but of course without the ttc talk hahah because no one knows yet! If anyone wants me to add them, pm me.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cilnia said:


> Damnit.. ff changed my date again.. this time on the day my oh did not want to bd at all. He just didnt.. I really wanted but he didn't. Ah well next cycle maybe..
> I kind of still have this feeling i Ov'd on CD 22 instead of 24.. like my previous cycles i've always OV'd when i had a dip. I know a few day before O i also took my temp ah hour earlier, but i didn't think it would matter. If i remove one 36.7, it changes to CD 22... Sigh. Guess i'll know which day when AF shows. Not going to bother researching anymore. Ill just let it be.

NO! What the heck?? Maybe it's just wrong. I hope it's wrong. 



Yumenoinu said:


> OMG ladies!!! So, I completely gave up on this cycle (for real, I really thought for sure it didn't happen) then I just had this feeling to try taking another one, one more time. And its faint, but it's there! BFP! I'm not trying to get too excited yet, but I did use 3 different tests and it showed up on all 3! I even had my hubby come take a look and he saw it right off the bat! I would post the picture on here, but sadly it wont show up in the pictures, even when I invert it. But I'm still going to wait and take the tests tomorrow to see if it gets a little darker :D

YAY YUM! That is so great!! :) Post a picture when you can (and when the line will show up in pics), I'd love to see it!! Do you temperature chart? I can't remember if you said you did or not.


Man - this is seeming like a decent month around here. Fx for a few more of us soon! My temp chart is looking remarkably stable, usually I have lots of temp fluctuations, but it looks nice the past few days. Likely means nothing at all, but makes me happy when it looks good lol.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ok for fb, but shh no one knows. dont tell!!


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi! Wow Yum that is so exciting - this is a very positive thread!

Kat that is such a sweet idea.

How is everyone else feeling? Midnight are you getting anymore symptoms yet?


----------



## sallyhansen76

waves of naseau but nothing too intense. And trouble sleeping.


----------



## LouiseSix

Bet you've never been so glad to feel sick!

How does antenatal care work where you live?


----------



## sallyhansen76

umm well you get a dating scan at around 6 weeks. In my case tho, i have to see my family doctor because she is also a gynocologist. lol funny story she was the doc that took me out of my mom!! lol. But because she has a lot of patients i may not have that scan..because i also know exactly when my last period was and when i ovulated. So i may have to wait until 10 weeks. The steps following that. not so sure. I know we get 52 weeks off for maternity adn dad gets about 7. :)


----------



## Cilnia

midnightfalls said:


> Ok for fb, but shh no one knows. dont tell!!

Absolutely! You too.. :thumbup: 
When you share it on FB i'll be like.. omg really???? Congratsss :shrug::happydance: 

lol!


----------



## sallyhansen76

haha! I dont know if i ever will. but knowing myself at a certain point i will...we shall see.


----------



## Laura617

I'm cool with fb. I have an email setup just for Facebook (never open mail from there) so I don't mind posting it in here and whoever wants to add me is welcome to. It's [email protected]

Just no TTC talk as most people I know don't know we are trying and a few even think we are done having kids lol.


----------



## Laura617

Oh and I'm now 9dpo and feel like I am getting sick after just getting over a cold. I could just be getting sick again but I am very tired and super stuffy.


----------



## Laura617

Lol sorry doing multiple posts. I asked in 2ww but maybe you guys know too, when does your temp generally drop before AF, like day before or day of? FF says my luteal phase was 10 days last cycle so now that's I'm 9dpo im on the watch for a dip (hopefully I won't get one though)


----------



## LouiseSix

Midnight a scan at around 6 weeks is good. We have to wait until 12 weeks here.

AF is due tomorrow so I'm feeling a little down in the dumps.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura, usually mine came the day before, sometimes day of. All depends. 
Louise dont feel discouraged yet..look at yum af was due, she felt out and BOOM BFP!!

Laura i ll try adding u. not sure how to find u with your email...will double check. :)


----------



## Laura617

midnightfalls said:


> Laura, usually mine came the day before, sometimes day of. All depends.
> Louise dont feel discouraged yet..look at yum af was due, she felt out and BOOM BFP!!
> 
> Laura i ll try adding u. not sure how to find u with your email...will double check. :)

I only ask because mine went down today. Not near the coverline and not even the lowest post ovulation but hoping that's not the start of a decline.

Got your request on FB so must have figured it out lol.


----------



## Cilnia

Laura, i don't think you dropped a lot. I've had different cycles, but always start to drop around 13/14 DPO. Some woman don't drop at all, only after AF.

But i really like your chart and symptoms... i sense something good going on there :)


----------



## Laura617

Cilnia said:


> Laura, i don't think you dropped a lot. I've had different cycles, but always start to drop around 13/14 DPO. Some woman don't drop at all, only after AF.
> 
> But i really like your chart and symptoms... i sense something good going on there :)

Thanks. I feel pretty calm this cycle. Only a 10 day luteal phase do will know soon enough.


----------



## Cilnia

I'm hoping 10 days was enough to implant and you get a BFP soon! When will you be testing? Tomorrow ? Or day after tomorrow when AF didn't show up? :)


----------



## katrus78

Cilnia said:


> Do any of you have facebook? Id like to add you but of course without the ttc talk hahah because no one knows yet! If anyone wants me to add them, pm me.

Yep, I will PM you my FB page link. I am not super active on there anyway, so I won't be talking ttc stuff, I promise!



Yumenoinu said:


> Thank you so much ladies!!! I'm so excited!! I'm hoping that it will get darker!! :D my hubby is so excited too! I really hope this is it! We've waited so long!
> 
> Kat - I love that idea!!! once I know for sure I will definitely give out my address! :D

Sure!! I would love to mail your baby a little tshirt or something cute! I really grew close to all of you guys, and am very very sincerily happy for you!!!
Midnight, PM me whatever address you feel safe with, I send stuff to Russia all the time, and it really shouldn't be that bad if it's just something little in a flat-rate envelope. It might take a few weeks to get to you but it's ok, right?



LouiseSix said:


> Midnight a scan at around 6 weeks is good. We have to wait until 12 weeks here.
> 
> AF is due tomorrow so I'm feeling a little down in the dumps.

:hugs: hun, However, I want a surprize BFP for you as well this month, so hang in there and we'll se how it goes!

AFM, went to my appointment. Can hold the excitement, but I just got the results and my TSH level is at 1.73!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEY!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy! So now, I am going in again on Saturday and Sunday I will start stimulation meds, I think it is called Gonal-F. I will give all the dates once I get it all streigth in my head. They gave us so much info, showed us how to use the injection stuff and such, but I was so stressed I barely can remeber. They gave us a flashdrive to watch a video on it, so I will tonight. Anyway, I have a really good feeling about this cycle, and hopefully it will work from the first attempt!!!! FXD!!


----------



## Laura617

Cilnia said:


> I'm hoping 10 days was enough to implant and you get a BFP soon! When will you be testing? Tomorrow ? Or day after tomorrow when AF didn't show up? :)

I have decides I would rather see AF then a negative. So AF is due on Thursday and if a no show I am going to hold off testing until Monday.


----------



## Laura617

YAY KAT!!!!! So happy for you, Yippeeeeee


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG Kat that is AMAZING!! Congrads. See we all knew that you would be fine wiht your levels. :) Im soo soo happy for you. Now thats the first step next step BFP! :) 
I agree with you Kat, i am very comfortable wiht your girls here...im having difficulties switching over to first tri. We have gotten very close and hoping we will be there throughout the pregnancies all together. I ll send you my work address in a PM. And I want to send stuff too!! :) 

Laura, sounds very promising and your temp barely went down..dont worry bout that too much i wouldnt consider it a drop. :) Good luck hun!
And yup i figured it out on fb..really wasnt complicated. 

AFM. started to bloat now..lol can barely fit in my jeans! lol Im so happy to be home from work. sleeeeeep. :)


----------



## MrsKA

Yah Kat for your awesome levels and WOWOWOWOW Yum ! that's so exciting post a pic of that line ! 

AFM I got some proper bleeding yesterday and the pain was unbearable I had to dose up on painkillers and today im paying for it ! I am having the worst bowel pain and nausea ! I can barely functions, my mum had to take my kids to school and kindy and in a few hours I have to go and do pick up so im trying to pshyc myself up to go cos this is horrendous !


----------



## katrus78

Aaahh, MrsKA, so sorry about the pain. But at least you got proper bleeding, and it is now one more day less to count to your ovulation. Hang in there. Good thing your mom could help you out. 

Yum, it's so awesome you are preggers too! Give us some fun and post a test in a next couple of days!


----------



## katrus78

Laura, are you feeling any better?

Louise, fx af stays away! Have you tested yet? Sorry if I missed if you said it already...


----------



## Laura617

katrus78 said:


> Laura, are you feeling any better?
> 
> Louise, fx af stays away! Have you tested yet? Sorry if I missed if you said it already...

I'm ok. Headache all day but think its because my sinuses are so stuffy.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura617 said:


> Lol sorry doing multiple posts. I asked in 2ww but maybe you guys know too, when does your temp generally drop before AF, like day before or day of? FF says my luteal phase was 10 days last cycle so now that's I'm 9dpo im on the watch for a dip (hopefully I won't get one though)

Mine usually drops the day before or day of. Your drop today is definitely not an AF drop - it has to be below coverline for that! :happydance: Fx!



katrus78 said:


> AFM, went to my appointment. Can hold the excitement, but I just got the results and my TSH level is at 1.73!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEY!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy! So now, I am going in again on Saturday and Sunday I will start stimulation meds, I think it is called Gonal-F. I will give all the dates once I get it all streigth in my head. They gave us so much info, showed us how to use the injection stuff and such, but I was so stressed I barely can remeber. They gave us a flashdrive to watch a video on it, so I will tonight. Anyway, I have a really good feeling about this cycle, and hopefully it will work from the first attempt!!!! FXD!!

OH MY GOODNESS! YAYYYYY!!!! That is fabulous!!So now you get to start everything?! That's so perfect!



MrsKA said:


> Yah Kat for your awesome levels and WOWOWOWOW Yum ! that's so exciting post a pic of that line !
> 
> AFM I got some proper bleeding yesterday and the pain was unbearable I had to dose up on painkillers and today im paying for it ! I am having the worst bowel pain and nausea ! I can barely functions, my mum had to take my kids to school and kindy and in a few hours I have to go and do pick up so im trying to pshyc myself up to go cos this is horrendous !

Yuck, :( No fun at all. Hang in there. 


As for me, my chart is looking pretty stable at 5dpo...just hanging out and waiting. Feeling no symptoms at all and trying not to symptom spot or get my hopes up any more than they are. I'm on Pediatrics right now and have been in the Newborn Nursery and Neonatal ICU for a few weeks...equal parts sad, exciting and terrifying! Fx for lots of BFPs here!


----------



## katrus78

Bump, you said you gonna be at the neonatal icu, and my thoughts went to the only one question I can not still decide for myself when it comes to IVF. I am happy they are going to try to transfer two (don't know if it will come to that even, but gonna try to organize my chaotic thoughts here), but if they do, and if one embryo, let's say, splits into identicals... (tiny chance, I know) but they made us sign some papers about the reduction of fetuses. They said we can change our minds and not reduce to twins, but it sounded like they may be strongly suggesting it. Very hypothetical situation, but I want to know what you all think about that and what would you do?
They say they look for the weakest one, or if they seem to be all ok, than they look at the worst placenta placement and such. If not, than its just a random pick kind of thing. I don't want to risk the health of my potential child/ren but and I can't imagine killing one either. I have so many thoughts about that, but I wanna hear yours.


----------



## Cilnia

Kat: Yaaaay i'm so happy for you! You knew what to do, and your body did to. So proud of you! Now on to the next stage and i'm looking forward hearing every detail about it! I'm so curious....!! This will be your month babe.

MrsKa: *big hug* :( Pain is stupid... wish i could take it away from you somehow. How are you today ? Do painkiller help you a bit? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for next month! 

Laura: Very wise of you to wait with testing!! Wouldn't it be awesome if you just notice AF has skipped you... :)

Bump: wow nice chart hun! It's so awesome you did this all by yourself. This just has to be positive! You even went up today... !!!

Yum & Midnight: How are you feeling??? Throwing up already? lol!

AFM: i decided to put the FF cross where i think it should be. Screw FF, i like it this way. Lol! So... my chart had a very very slow rise but i'm there now. A little while before i can test though! 

I had a question though.. i just drank pineapple juice today with a shot of Royal Jelly. (they offer this in a Bagel & Beans bar) I'm curious about the royal jelly shots, and i found a shop who sells them. If this month turns out to be nothing, i might be starting RJ next month. When do i take it and for how long? I think i should give it to OH too, to spice things up :) :) What do you think?


----------



## Laura617

KAT - I really don't know what I would do in that situation so can't really offer any opinions here. It would be a tough place to be but you make what choice is best for you.

Cil - thank you and yes that would be great. I'm so worried that FF was wrong last cycle and I have a longer luteal phase then it says so don't want to get my hopes up if I'm late for nothing. 

So I'm now 10dpo, AF due tomorrow (according to FF) I don't feel like its coming, no cramps, no pms, nothing. I was thinking today my temp might drop and I would be able to prepare that AF was on the way but no my temp went up hm.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cil ( i cant write to much but i ll answer your question) I took rj and ginseg together from first day of af until 3 days past ovulation. When i was SURE that i had ovulated. I am not sure if it was the rj or ginseng (oh took it too) but it worked and i am extatic!!

Also today no symtpoms. I am super hungry but feeling good. 

YUM where are you and the updates of that test!!! WE WANNA SEE!! And i wanna see your bfp so i can put :bfp: next to your name!!! :)


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi ladies!

Kat - wow I'm so happy for you, so exciting.

MrsK - hugs x

I have just got through a very stressful deadline today so I'm feeling quite high on life! So AF due today and so far... no sign of it. Hmmmm... would usually have pink tinge on the tissue after wiping by now but it's not unkown for me to go 29 days it just doesn't happen very often. I bought two frer on the way home and now just deciding if and when to test... it's just so horrible seeing that bfn.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good luck hun! im really really rooting or you!! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

p.s Cil LOVE the ticker!


----------



## katrus78

Louise, def understand how you feel hun. FRER should show though... In cases of BFN, I think it's just the matter what you'd rather see, AF or BFN. :( Hope it's a BFP since you are a little late, it would be so awesome to get a couple more BFPs this month!


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks mf! I thought it was soo cute! And thnx for the answer.

I usually rather test so i can be prepared for AF. Hate to see pink or red out of the blue, without warning.
So i would test!!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Everyone is different. I notcied that with me every cycle is different. All depends on how confident we are.. Good luck hun. LEt us know when you terst!!


----------



## LouiseSix

Negative :(


----------



## Cilnia

Damnit :( but was it fmu?


----------



## katrus78

:grr: Sorry, hun. It sucks. Well, let's try next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Laura617

sorry Louise :hugs: I have same question as Cil though, was it FMU?

Alright so apparently today is the day when I start getting impatient and worked up. I'm 10dpo and temp went up from yesterday. I don't know whether to be happy about this though because now I am doubting last cycles chart and thinking maybe I have a longer luteal phase then FF picked up. What are the chances of this? I really want to be happy with my temps today but I don't want to get my hopes up for nothing either.


----------



## katrus78

Laura, I am not sure about your last cycle's lp, have you charted for a few cycles prior to that? 10 day lp is not that common and from what I heard but I may be wrong it is rather on a short side... It may be possible that you have a longer lp than ff picked up last cycle. But it doesn't hurt to be happy anyway for the temps going up :)


----------



## katrus78

Midnight, I meant to ask if you are planning to continue temping for a little longer. It would be interesting to see your chart as a full picture. Looks like t's getting triphasic :)


----------



## Laura617

katrus78 said:


> Laura, I am not sure about your last cycle's lp, have you charted for a few cycles prior to that? 10 day lp is not that common and from what I heard but I may be wrong it is rather on a short side... It may be possible that you have a longer lp than ff picked up last cycle. But it doesn't hurt to be happy anyway for the temps going up :)

This is my second cycle temping so last cycle was the first. I think I'm just goin to stick with my plan of waiting to test and assume ff might have been wrong last cycle.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Bump, you said you gonna be at the neonatal icu, and my thoughts went to the only one question I can not still decide for myself when it comes to IVF. I am happy they are going to try to transfer two (don't know if it will come to that even, but gonna try to organize my chaotic thoughts here), but if they do, and if one embryo, let's say, splits into identicals... (tiny chance, I know) but they made us sign some papers about the reduction of fetuses. They said we can change our minds and not reduce to twins, but it sounded like they may be strongly suggesting it. Very hypothetical situation, but I want to know what you all think about that and what would you do?
> They say they look for the weakest one, or if they seem to be all ok, than they look at the worst placenta placement and such. If not, than its just a random pick kind of thing. I don't want to risk the health of my potential child/ren but and I can't imagine killing one either. I have so many thoughts about that, but I wanna hear yours.

So that's definitely not a situation to ignore - I don't know that I'd call it a TINY chance, it's more of a small, but not unheard of, chance. If it were me and I was doing my first IVF cycle I would probably transfer one and freeze the others if I had others. I really don't think that I would reduce multiples, it's just not something I would be okay with personally and for that reason I'd probably start with one embryo and see how everything went from there. 

The risks of pregnancy increase exponentially with each additional fetus. It terrifies me knowing all the complications babies can have (both premature and term babies alike, but when considering multiples and IVF particularly premature babies) and for that reason I'd probably start out attempting IVF with only one. There are so many factors that go into this decision, though...and many of them are incredibly personal - finances, religious beliefs, ethical concerns, etc. - so I'm only speaking for what I personally would do with my first IVF cycle. 

After a failed cycle I'd probably do something different, but at least for my first one I'm pretty sure I'd start with one. 

However, all that would probably be pushed aside if my reproductive endocrinologist were to recommend transferring two or something. I'd first take my doctor's advice into consideration...



Cilnia said:


> Bump: wow nice chart hun! It's so awesome you did this all by yourself. This just has to be positive! You even went up today... !!!
> 
> AFM: i decided to put the FF cross where i think it should be. Screw FF, i like it this way. Lol! So... my chart had a very very slow rise but i'm there now. A little while before i can test though!
> 
> I had a question though.. i just drank pineapple juice today with a shot of Royal Jelly. (they offer this in a Bagel & Beans bar) I'm curious about the royal jelly shots, and i found a shop who sells them. If this month turns out to be nothing, i might be starting RJ next month. When do i take it and for how long? I think i should give it to OH too, to spice things up :) :) What do you think?

Thanks. I think it's looking pretty nice myself. :)

YAY! Now we're cycle buddies again! :happydance:

I took Royal Jelly pills this month every morning and night throughout the first phase of my cycle and stopped on the day of ovulation. I definitely noticed more CM with that and the Evening Primrose Oil...but that could be confounding since I also was not on Clomid this month, so my CM should have been higher anyway.



LouiseSix said:


> Negative :(

NO! :cry: Keep your head up. Not out till AF comes!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura, if it help i temped four cycles...two were 15 lp and one was 11. Maybe you 10 was just some fluke. 10 seems pretty short. Like kat said its pretty uncommon. But your temps look good so :) whoohooo

Bump, wow those temps really do look amazing. And hope the rj works for you like it did me!!! 

Kat i ll keep temping, maybe not as religiously. but ya. I noticed it went up today...after 4 days of bfp.  So thats quite interesting.


----------



## Laura617

I don't know why I suddenly think its wrong but I do so just gonna stick with my plan of testing on Monday if no AF as I will be 15dpo and that seems a good time to get an accurate result.


----------



## katrus78

Laura, Monday it is than!

Bump, I get your point of view, I do. TBH, if I was absolutely sure oh and I are gonna work out, I would go with one embie also. But I am not sure, and I want to increase my chances of it working the first time. And even being so positive about this cycle, deep inside I feel like a looser and it will be a total surprise for me if even one takes. 

Today, all of a sudden, people decided to tell me that I am fat and gotta work on it. I mean, I know you guys didn't see any current pics of me, and I don't really take them as I hate my body right now. I gained about 45lb in 8 months. I am a manager of a huge high riser senior building, and you know, those seniors can be so blunt. They know me for many years, they saw me gain and lose a ton several times, but this time it's the most I've gained in the past 9 years. I am running out of clothes to wear to work, as it's all way too small for me now. And I am terrified I will gain even more once I am pregnant and will never lose it. Sorry for a rant, but some of people's comments got under my skin.


----------



## LouiseSix

Oh Karina I know just how you feel. I haven't lost baby weight from 2 years ago so worried about how fat I'll be when getting pg again!

Well still no AF but lots more cramps today so I guess it's probably on its way. I did the test last night so not FMU.

xxx


----------



## Laura617

Aw Kat sorry for the comments you got. I've always been a big girl and while I generally am fine with how I look it can change how I feel if someone else makes a comment.

I think my chart is getting my hopes up as temp is up today. It's kind of exciting but also nervous I might be let down but I guess that's the risk we take in this 2ww game. I've had almost no symptoms though so finding it hard to be too positive although today my breasts are tender but that could be pre AF soreness.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat, I think whoever gave you those comments are very ignorant! I can not see you but I know you are a beautiful woman because i see what kind of person you are. (this goes for ALL of you ;) ) I am always amazed at the size of your heart and the greatness of your kindness! You are beautiful and a few pounds will never hide that!! Just remember that!! :) xxx :hugs:

Laura !! OMG if i had your chart i d be really excited too!! oh my, fx d crossed for you babe!!

oh, Where the H**** is YUM!! i want news!! She cant tell us ..i may have a bfp..and dissappear!! lol Where is she!! Ahhh im going crazy thinking about what her tests look like now!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hey all, well I have some bad news :( the bfp disappeared and the :witch: showed up. :( I'm so sad right now. Because it really was there, but then it was gone. I want to keep trying, but I'm feeling so worn out from getting my hopes up every month. I'm really starting to think it's never going to happen. Also, I won't be on for a little while because my husband's grandfather just passed away, so we'll be busy helping arrange the funeral. Im so sorry girls. :cry:


----------



## sallyhansen76

OH no YUM!! im soo soo soory hun!!! I wanted it very much for you. Dont give up and my condolences to you and your family. Come back to us when you can love. :hugs:


----------



## Laura617

Yum - so sorry that the witch came. Hope you get a sticky BFP soon.

I am sorry for your loss and hope you will be back soon.
:hugs:


----------



## LouiseSix

Yum sorry to hear about your AF and your loss. Don't stay away too long x

Karina, you are beautiful!

AFM - still no AF which is very odd. Also I have had a stomach cramp all day with no let up.

Will try testing tomorrow with FMU if witch still hasn't appeared.

Love and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good LUck louise|!!!!!!


----------



## LouiseSix

Thanks - this cycle has been a real rollercoaster. Think I've friend requested you on fb x


----------



## MrsKA

oh no Yum im so sorry to hear that and so sorry about your husbands Grandfather !!!

Kat did I read that right ? that you're not sure if you and your partner are going to work out !?!? or does OH mean something else im confused LOL and stuff the people that comment on your weight. That is such ignorant behavior and makes me so mad ! ignore them the people that matter would never think that and form the pics (even if you weigh more now) you are beautiful !!!

OHHHH Louise and Laura im getting excited for you guys !!!

AFM I am just waiting to ovulate CD4 blah ! I hate hate hate this waiting ! we weren't going to be trying this month, I have left my January free of bookings but my first booking is on the 2nd of Feb so if I did get pregnant I could have a 4-6 week old (in NZ they let you go 2 weeks over due before they will intervene) to as id be due on the 24th of December (also not a good month I have mine and my youngest daughters birthdays as well as xmas and new years!) but ive decided to just try anyway. It will work out if it's meant too, I know it will be stressful but I have a very supportive family around me.


----------



## Laura617

MrsK - glad you are continuing to try. I to believe that things have a way of working out so if it happens then other things can be worked out accordingly. Fingers crossed for you.

I'm super anxious now lol I have the urge to test and doubt I will make it to Monday as planned. If temps are high tomorrow I might give in and test. Of course everytime I do that AF arrives right after I get the bfn.


----------



## katrus78

Oh, Yum, I am so sorry, girl... Please keep trying, please please! Sorry to hear about your husband's grandfather passing away, we will wait for you to come back!

Laura, your chart looks amazing with those temps shooting so high! Can't wait to see the test results!

Louise, you are suspiciously late sweety :) :test:!

MrsKA, my son's bday is on jan 02, and I went into labor on ny's eve, wasn't fun, and I thought if I do get pg this cycle, it will be really close, but I kinda think it's nice even to have them so close together. With such a big age difference, I grasp at anything that they might have in common so they'd be closer :) and, yes, oh means other half. To be honest, it started out good but now I think we both realize we are just way to different. And I don't love him, I was just soooo grateful to him for agreeing to be a known donor and even participate in baby's life, that I mistook it for feelings. I really like him still, and he likes me, but I think we will just stay good friends after this ordeal. He really wants a child, so I do believe he will be an active parent. Long story, it's so difficult to explain really why things are the way they are. Maybe one day I will meet the man I've been waiting for but for now all I can think of is the baby.


----------



## Laura617

Loping forward to seeing Louise results with FMU, fingers crossed!

If my temps are high tomorrow I will test, just don't want to see bfn (duh, I know no one does lol)


----------



## Laura617

Laura617 said:


> Loping forward to seeing Louise results with FMU, fingers crossed!
> 
> If my temps are high tomorrow I will test, just don't want to see bfn (duh, I know no one does lol)

Looking forward lol not loping. Stupid phone.


----------



## LouiseSix

Right, still no AF and still a BFN!

I'm throughly fed up with this whole thing. It must just be a late period for me which is highly unusual - just another trick my stupid body is playing on me no doubt.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Dont give up louise, some women dont get their bfp until really late. 

Kat, If you and OH are in agreeance on what your relationship means, and what it will be with a baby. Then thats all that matters. If you both are happy, i respect and honor your decision. You are a strong lady i tell you.

AFM still no symptoms. (def not complaining, af was due yesterday so just a milestone that i passed...feel a little better now shes late..i dont know why...the whole mc thing is scaring my to pieces!) I think i may be getting emotional. I woke up this morning from a bad dream (dreamt that OH was cheating on me with his ex) and woke up and started hysterically crying. Oh had to comfort me and tell me that wasnt going to happen and that baby weight or not he d still love me. (i had to ask him..lol) Im not suspiscious of that but this morning i couldnt get it out of my head, that i wouldnt be able to satisfy him and he d go somewhere else. lol, he kept tellig me i was being absurd. Phhhew.  So could be symptoms...could be stress.


----------



## Laura617

Well my temp went down from yesterday but still high so decided to go ahead and test at 12dpo... BFN. Just have to wait for AF, not even a hint of a line.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Boo, still early tho. Hoping af doesnt show for another 9 months hun!! :)


----------



## Laura617

Thanks. Thinking with FRER it would have showed by now though. 

I had really kept myself from getting and excited until yesterday. I caved and started telling hubby how good my chart looks and how I am feeling then we did the deed and he kept insisting I felt different like when I was pregnant lol he has said that before I think that's his way of symptom spotting.


----------



## Cilnia

Hey girls!

Sorry to hear that Yum... :( I really thought we had 2 bfp's this month so far!! Was it a chemical? Sucks :( 

Laura: I hate BFN's!!! But i've indeed heard woman who got a bfp after the day they should have had AF. Maybe a late implantation? 

Can't talk much now!! busy cooking diner.. !! 

big hug to all my girls here :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## katrus78

Cil, knock on wood, but your chart looks really good too hun. It has really gone up. When are you testing??)) Excited!!

Laura, sorry sweety. I really really hope it is a late implantation, and af doesn't show. 

I just saw a group thread where the girls did stick together until all f them were preggo and now some of them are close to giving birth. It is so encouraging. And their thread wasn't even that long. They had about 10 girls, so almost like us. It kinda gives me hope that it will happen to every single one of us.

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...ll-we-all-got-our-bfp-guess-we-have-done.html


----------



## Cilnia

I think of testing tomorrow if temp is still high. I'd like to do a Sunnii at 9 dpo lol.

Wow what a great group!! Sure feels good and motivating. We have to stick together!! Hopefully Sun will return again one day.

It dont matter which month th bfps are, as long as we get them!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow that really is amazing!! hope sunni comes back and joins us too!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

And wow cil temps really do look great!!! :)


----------



## Cilnia

If it stays this way it could mean triphasic right? :D

I have to be positive!


----------



## sallyhansen76

yes you do!!!!! :) Whoohooo sending you lots and lots of :dust: dust: :dust: dust:


----------



## Cilnia

Midnight, are you having a bloat-bump yet? :D your dream was so sad... :( but only a dream thankfully!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

ya..a v v v v v small one. But im not sure if its baby or gas. lol hahaha

I might have OH take a pic tonight after he oils me up.  I ll start a preg journal you guys can stalk this weekend. I figure no rush since as i Have absolutely no other symptoms.


----------



## Cilnia

Heehee sounds great hun!!
I keep saying but im so super happy for you!!


----------



## katrus78

I just got all my meds at work. It's a huge box. Completely overwhelmed. You'd think they would give you a more detailed class of what to do. The box has layers of ice packs, so I am assuming the meds have to be refrigirated. Hmmmm... Still no sign of af and no reply from the clinic... 

Wanna see the bloated bump, Mid :)


----------



## Cilnia

Wow! It has begun...!! Do you atleast know with which one you need to begin?


----------



## Laura617

Alright i'm back and in much better spirits. DH woke up to me having a complete meltdown and cheered me up pretty well. He kept saying the same things you guys did "could be too early" then I yelled at him for not putting out enough this cycle lol. I feel kind of bad about that now but he was a good sport and told me next cycle we will do it whenever I say so I just have to tell him I don't care if you are tired this is for a baby. I said yeah cause thats what ever guys wants to hear and he just said it will keep him focused. Has now gone to get lunch (comfort food) so hoping it was too early and had late implantation (my breasts are super sore today) but if not then hoping the next cycle will be it.

Cil your temps are awesome hun, got everything crossed for you hun. We need more BFPs around here.

Kat - Sounds very overwhelming, I hope you get it all sorted and figured out. I am so positive about all of this for you but I forget sometimes what a stressful process this must be, you are one tough cookie to be going through all that and hanging on strong. Also sorry to hear that you don't think things will work out with your OH but I guess thats life sometimes and at least you are willing to work together for this. 
I have never been of the opinion that you have to be married or with someone to have a child as I think having a child is a personal choice so I think that even if you were completely on your own I would support that as its your right as a woman to have a child when you want.

Mid - Super exciting about the possible bump. My last group on here had a woman who started showing almost as soon as she found out and she was huge, but it was so beautiful!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Yumenoinu said:


> Hey all, well I have some bad news :( the bfp disappeared and the :witch: showed up. :( I'm so sad right now. Because it really was there, but then it was gone. I want to keep trying, but I'm feeling so worn out from getting my hopes up every month. I'm really starting to think it's never going to happen. Also, I won't be on for a little while because my husband's grandfather just passed away, so we'll be busy helping arrange the funeral. Im so sorry girls. :cry:

Yum I'm so sorry to here both of those things!! :growlmad: Not fair. Keep your head up and come back when you can. We'll all still be here - I was gone a while to get my thoughts back in order & stop stressing so much and everyone was patiently waiting when I came back. :thumbup:



katrus78 said:


> I just got all my meds at work. It's a huge box. Completely overwhelmed. You'd think they would give you a more detailed class of what to do. The box has layers of ice packs, so I am assuming the meds have to be refrigirated. Hmmmm... Still no sign of af and no reply from the clinic...

AH! So exciting/scary/nerve wrecking/overwhelming!! :happydance: What instructions do they give? What meds are you using? 



Laura617 said:


> Alright i'm back and in much better spirits. DH woke up to me having a complete meltdown and cheered me up pretty well. He kept saying the same things you guys did "could be too early" then I yelled at him for not putting out enough this cycle lol. I feel kind of bad about that now but he was a good sport and told me next cycle we will do it whenever I say so I just have to tell him I don't care if you are tired this is for a baby. I said yeah cause thats what ever guys wants to hear and he just said it will keep him focused. Has now gone to get lunch (comfort food) so hoping it was too early and had late implantation (my breasts are super sore today) but if not then hoping the next cycle will be it.

Glad to see you in better sprits now - this is all so exhausting and it can definitely mess with your emotions. Keep your head up!! Sounds like positive symptoms! Do you usually get sore boobs with AF? I never ever do. I have my fingers crossed for a late BFP for you, your chart still looks like a Luteal Phase chart for sure! Fx!!



Louise - I hope you end up with a BFP!! So weird that you are late. How long are you cycles normally? 28 days? How many months have you been counting days?? Surely it's just showing up late if you're this late for AF!? Fx. 


Cil - Your chart looks AWESOME!! So promising. I'm a little jealous of it, actually. ;)


AFM - Cil and I are at the same DPO...I don't know if I'm going to test or not. I may just wait for AF. I hate seeing the stark white nothingness of a BFN...it's exhausting. We'll see how my chart looks in a few days I guess and go from there. Hubby's b-day is next week...that'd be sweet timing. :) I was so positive this cycle - I seriously felt like it happened...but now I'm not so sure. I don't feel anything. No real signs or symptoms, no amazing chart signals, nothing. I'm kind of losing hope. Trying to remember this cycle wouldn't be very good timing at all and know that if it doesn't happen now we can try again next cycle and hopefully it'll be better timing. Plus, I'd get to drink some free wine at the conference I have next weekend. Although...I'd still rather get a BFP. :(


----------



## LouiseSix

Soooo still no AF! Don't know what to think anymore.

Bump - yep 28 day cycle. Before being pg with dd I was always 28 days without fail. After having dd first 6 months were a bit up down but had AF every month within range of about 27 to 30 days. Over about the last 6 months AFs have def been 28 and maybe once 29 days?

Think maybe I should test again Sunday morning if AF not arrived as that will be 48 hours since last test. If AF hasn't come by then I will believe I am pg, think I trust my own body more than tests! Still feeling so tired.

What sould CM be like at this stage in my cycle either pg or pre AF? Mine is very watery I think and I don't think it's usually like this before AF ...


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

LouiseSix said:


> Soooo still no AF! Don't know what to think anymore.
> 
> Bump - yep 28 day cycle. Before being pg with dd I was always 28 days without fail. After having dd first 6 months were a bit up down but had AF every month within range of about 27 to 30 days. Over about the last 6 months AFs have def been 28 and maybe once 29 days?
> 
> Think maybe I should test again Sunday morning if AF not arrived as that will be 48 hours since last test. If AF hasn't come by then I will believe I am pg, think I trust my own body more than tests! Still feeling so tired.
> 
> What sould CM be like at this stage in my cycle either pg or pre AF? Mine is very watery I think and I don't think it's usually like this before AF ...


YAY, test tomorrow!! :) :)

Supposedly you can't tell much of anything about early pregnancy from CM. I was just looking this up on Fertility Friend today.


----------



## katrus78

Cilnia said:


> Wow! It has begun...!! Do you atleast know with which one you need to begin?

Yep, I decided to just take it one step at the time. Figured out the first one is Follistim, and then Ganirelix starts on the 30th. Then I don't know, but I will concentrate on these two for now.



Laura617 said:


> I hope you get it all sorted and figured out. I am so positive about all of this for you but I forget sometimes what a stressful process this must be, you are one tough cookie to be going through all that and hanging on strong. Also sorry to hear that you don't think things will work out with your OH but I guess thats life sometimes and at least you are willing to work together for this.
> I have never been of the opinion that you have to be married or with someone to have a child as I think having a child is a personal choice so I think that even if you were completely on your own I would support that as its your right as a woman to have a child when you want.

Thank you so much for understanding :)



BabyBumpAhead said:


> AH! So exciting/scary/nerve wrecking/overwhelming!! :happydance: What instructions do they give? What meds are you using?

The pharmacy called and offered help on how to use the meds but I was busy at work and couldn't concentrate, so I will have to google or find a video or smth to figure it out. So far, I just put half of them in my refrigerator because they came with ice packs... they look not too bad :) 

I have: Follistim, Ganirelix, Endometrin (vaginal inserts, two different kinds, not sure why), and Azithromycin tablets (don't know yet what these are for either).



BabyBumpAhead said:


> AFM - Cil and I are at the same DPO...I don't know if I'm going to test or not. I may just wait for AF. I hate seeing the stark white nothingness of a BFN...it's exhausting. We'll see how my chart looks in a few days I guess and go from there. Hubby's b-day is next week...that'd be sweet timing. :) I was so positive this cycle - I seriously felt like it happened...but now I'm not so sure. I don't feel anything. No real signs or symptoms, no amazing chart signals, nothing. I'm kind of losing hope. Trying to remember this cycle wouldn't be very good timing at all and know that if it doesn't happen now we can try again next cycle and hopefully it'll be better timing. Plus, I'd get to drink some free wine at the conference I have next weekend. Although...I'd still rather get a BFP. :(

It would be a great b-day present of your dh :) It's only a couple more days, I know it's torture, but maybe it is better to just wait it out?



LouiseSix said:


> Soooo still no AF! Don't know what to think anymore.
> 
> Think maybe I should test again Sunday morning if AF not arrived as that will be 48 hours since last test. If AF hasn't come by then I will believe I am pg, think I trust my own body more than tests! Still feeling so tired.
> 
> What sould CM be like at this stage in my cycle either pg or pre AF? Mine is very watery I think and I don't think it's usually like this before AF ...

Sounds like a good plan for testing! I don't rely on cm pattern anymore besides the ovulation time. I used to really stress over cm and cp, but got so many different variations, and decided it's not very reliable...


AFM, hoping to wake up with af tomorrow. Nothing is going on much, gonna read up on the meds and cross my fingers for tomorrow's u/s that they will tell me I can start on Sunday anyway.


----------



## Laura617

Bump - no I don't usually get sore breasts. I get really sore boobs during ovulation and it slowly gets better as I get closer to AF. After ovulation this time boob pain immediately went away and just suddenly came back yesterday. Think my body just likes screwing with me sometimes lol.

Hope you get good news for hubby's bday. My hubby's bday is Tuesday so I was hoping the same.


----------



## katrus78

Got af this morning, thank god. Went to my u/s, waiting for a go-ahead phone call now...


----------



## LouiseSix

Sounds good Kat - hoping for good news for you.

Still no AF here! Don't think I EVER been this late :wacko:


----------



## LouiseSix

Laura617 said:


> Alright i'm back and in much better spirits. DH woke up to me having a complete meltdown and cheered me up pretty well. He kept saying the same things you guys did "could be too early" then I yelled at him for not putting out enough this cycle lol. I feel kind of bad about that now but he was a good sport and told me next cycle we will do it whenever I say so I just have to tell him I don't care if you are tired this is for a baby. I said yeah cause thats what ever guys wants to hear and he just said it will keep him focused. Has now gone to get lunch (comfort food) so hoping it was too early and had late implantation (my breasts are super sore today) but if not then hoping the next cycle will be it.
> 
> Cil your temps are awesome hun, got everything crossed for you hun. We need more BFPs around here.
> 
> Kat - Sounds very overwhelming, I hope you get it all sorted and figured out. I am so positive about all of this for you but I forget sometimes what a stressful process this must be, you are one tough cookie to be going through all that and hanging on strong. Also sorry to hear that you don't think things will work out with your OH but I guess thats life sometimes and at least you are willing to work together for this.
> I have never been of the opinion that you have to be married or with someone to have a child as I think having a child is a personal choice so I think that even if you were completely on your own I would support that as its your right as a woman to have a child when you want.
> 
> Mid - Super exciting about the possible bump. My last group on here had a woman who started showing almost as soon as she found out and she was huge, but it was so beautiful!

Laura my DH has had to put up with so many of my meltdowns! He is the calm one while I am neurotic and highly strung, poor man:blush:


----------



## Laura617

Kat - so excited, hope you get phone call soon.

Louise - hope being so late is going to payoff for you, being in limbo kind of sucks though.

I had a huge temp drop today and now spotting. Once I spot it's only a matter of maybe a couple hours before AF arrives. Bummed that I wasted a test lol but I'm happy that I had a good chart this time that showed a much better luteal phase. Gives me more to go on next cycle.


----------



## Cilnia

Kat, feels strange saying this but im happy af came! Now its time for something very exciting...!!

Louis, wow how strange... the chance of a preg is getting bigger and bigger... i def couldng wait to test if i were you lol! 

Laura, i'm sorry :( your chart was looking soooo good... next month its your turn!! 

Afm, i havent tested yet. Ill wait a bit.. usually i get spotting around 10/11 dpo. Not feeling anything, other then veryy tired.. and my skin is terrible atm. I have creamy cm, a bit watery..


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

LouiseSix said:


> Laura my DH has had to put up with so many of my meltdowns! He is the calm one while I am neurotic and highly strung, poor man:blush:

That's EXACTLY how we are, lol!



Ladies. Check out what my chart did today: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/BabyBumpAhead

Implantation dip??


----------



## Cilnia

omg Bump!!!!! at 9 dpo.... that's like the perfect day for a implantation.... :| This is sooo positive...!!


----------



## Cilnia

Oh girls, i just bought royal jelly and a vitamine for men (with gingseng and zinc).
Mister can start right away, and i'll start my royal jelly part when AF ends. 

I don't know, somehow i don't feel it this month even though i'm only 9 dpo! Strange hu? I don't really mind, i'm ready for 'war' next month  Don't know where the feeling is coming from actually.


----------



## LouiseSix

If my AF is just stupidly late for no reason I will be sooo annoyed.

Cilnia those were/are my exact symptoms too - horrible outbreak of spots on chin and the worst kind of tiredness all the time even when I've had a good 8 to 9 hours sleep it feels more like when you've only had about 5 hours.

Went shopping today and bought tests frer and clearblue. Will test tomorrw and if I don't get a bfp I will scream!


----------



## Cilnia

I'm crossing all my fingers and toes for you!!! 

Bump, when are you testing? If this is implantation, maybe in 2 days??


----------



## sallyhansen76

wow ladies, i havent been on in a bit and I have lots to catch up on. 

Kat, sounds like quite the compliated process, and you amaze me on how strong you are. For doing this, and your attitude toward all this seemingly chaos. Definate thumbs up to you!! Im glad af came too so you can start now and get the eggy fertilized!! :) 

Louise and Laura, OH is my rock too. Through the nine months, he kept me sane and I love him dearly for it. For now, he is keeping me sae from all the stuff we have to do in the house for the babys room. (right now its a music/computer room) things have to be moved, stored and all kinds of things. Shelves need to be put up, our room has to make room for our equipment and he is keeping me sane throughout because im a HUGE control freak and things need to be done EXACTLY to plan. lol haha when we moved i had a diagram for everyone unpacking and color coded the boxes so EVERYONE knew my plan.  

And Laura, soo sorry hun :hugs: im really hoping there is still a chanc for you. :hugs:

bump, i have to say that dip is a def implantation dip. ;) Whoohooo. THis looks soo positive hun! 


Cil, dnt worry about not feeling like it could be your month....if i use myself as reference i really thought i busted this cycle and i didnt. SO i still have hope for you yet!! Plus either way like you said royal jelly and ginseng is a miracle worker!! Plus royal jelly helps men with their manly parts. So its a win win. :)


----------



## Cilnia

True! :) I wouldn't mind having a bit more.. you know what.. lol!!

And i just realised... you had 9 months of trying and now finally 9 months op happines :kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

awww so true. It was meant to be. It HAS to be a sticky bean!!!! im officially 2 days late. lol i know silly but the longer im late less likely a chemical.


----------



## Cilnia

Yes, i agree! It HAS to be :D <3


----------



## LouiseSix

midnightfalls said:


> awww so true. It was meant to be. It HAS to be a sticky bean!!!! im officially 2 days late. lol i know silly but the longer im late less likely a chemical.

It will be a sticky bean x


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) My bloat dissappeared today..so cant really take a pic.  Still havent started a journal..im a little afraid it will jynx it. I keep holding off.


----------



## katrus78

Laura617 said:


> Kat - so excited, hope you get phone call soon.
> 
> I had a huge temp drop today and now spotting. Once I spot it's only a matter of maybe a couple hours before AF arrives. Bummed that I wasted a test lol but I'm happy that I had a good chart this time that showed a much better luteal phase. Gives me more to go on next cycle.

:hugs: but if you do get af today, you and I will be cycling along this time!



BabyBumpAhead said:


> Ladies. Check out what my chart did today: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/BabyBumpAhead
> 
> Implantation dip??

Wow! It looks so defined! So cool. FX!



midnightfalls said:


> wow ladies, i havent been on in a bit and I have lots to catch up on.
> 
> Kat, sounds like quite the compliated process, and you amaze me on how strong you are. For doing this, and your attitude toward all this seemingly chaos. Definate thumbs up to you!! Im glad af came too so you can start now and get the eggy fertilized!! :)
> 
> Louise and Laura, OH is my rock too. Through the nine months, he kept me sane and I love him dearly for it. For now, he is keeping me sae from all the stuff we have to do in the house for the babys room. (right now its a music/computer room) things have to be moved, stored and all kinds of things. Shelves need to be put up, our room has to make room for our equipment and he is keeping me sane throughout because im a HUGE control freak and things need to be done EXACTLY to plan. lol haha when we moved i had a diagram for everyone unpacking and color coded the boxes so EVERYONE knew my plan.

Omg, I am exactly the same way! A control freak with a mild case of OCD :) I would do the same stuff with color coding lol :) Oh and thank u for the compliments. Although when I see so many women on here going through their 5th, 6th IVF, I think of them as heroes. I don't know how much strength one must have to keep going through this. So, with me going through my first IVF, it's more exciting than frustrating right now :)

So, they called me and told me although af started, my lining was still too thick this morning, and they want me to come back tomorrow morning to check it again. If it looks thinner, I can do my first injection tomorrow evening. I think it will be ok. I wish they did the weekend u/s in later morning hours, but they want everyone to come in before 8 am on weekends. I heard this morning they were talking to another woman who was about to start injections that she needs to come in every day for approx 10 days until her follies are 18mm, so they know exactly when to do the trigger shot. Wow, every day, seriously? I hope it will be ok with my work schedule. 

I can feel a couple more bfps coming, yey!!


----------



## Laura617

Mid - I was terrified of jinxing it with my first pregnancy so much so that I didn't tell anyone I was pregnant until I was 16 weeks lol my mom was not amused. I think you are going to have a wonderful pregnancy.

Kat - I got AF today full on so we are cycle buddies this time, yay!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura617 said:


> Kat - I got AF today full on so we are cycle buddies this time, yay!

Good luck next cycle!! Fx! 


I'm crampy this evening, hope that dip isn't just a short luteal phase. :nope: I've never had one (that I've known about) less than 13 days...but it makes me a little nervous.


Cil - I'm not sure. After the last few months I have no interest in seeing a BFN, so I may wait until AF is due. Kind of depends how my chart looks in a couple days I guess. Maybe Monday...maybe on AF day?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura :hugs: sorry the witch got u!! Grrrr. This time its war! And as for telling people i ve already told my mom but sworn her to secrecy. We ve told also the god-father, and my boss along with everyone at my work because he has a big mouth, but im not sorry he did. lol

Bump, no cramps could be a good thing!! Stay positive hun!! i know its hard. I bet your temp will shoot up tomorrow. :) FX d for you hun!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

midnightfalls said:


> Bump, no cramps could be a good thing!! Stay positive hun!! i know its hard. I bet your temp will shoot up tomorrow. :) FX d for you hun!

Hope you're right - we could be bump buddies. :)


----------



## MrsKA

Ohh Kat hope your lining is thinner tomorrow !!!

Sorry Laura that AF came, here's to this month !!!

BBA YES cramps and temp dip is a good implantation sign, go eggy ! 

Louise are you testing tomorrow ?!?!

AFM - WHAT THE HELL ! I think I am ovulating ! I dont have any opks so I cant check BUT I have lots of EWCM, very very soft high and open cervix and my boobs hurt which happens when I ovulate but i'm only on CD6 !!!! I dont know what to think im so confused ! normally I ovulate CD 13 or 14. What do you girls think ??? I did notice on my chart last month that I had EWCM on CD7 so maybe its just a weird thing I have just never felt my cervix so soft before and the sore boobs is weird too !


----------



## Cilnia

You could bd just in case? It is possible..!!

Did a test, bfn :( it was a very sensitive one.


----------



## LouiseSix

Well another day another negative test and still no AF. It's like groundhog day here.

Seriously though I'm starting to worry. I'm never as late as this and ahave never missed an AF. What else could be causing it?


----------



## Cilnia

How did you now when you ovulated? OPK ? maybe you ovulated later then expected? Are you stressing about things or are you feeling sick? Maybe the weather change.... or just a very late bfp on the way :) it happens...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mrska, i d bd just in case, and go and get opk and test. Also with temping it should be clear within a few days. But in my opinion consider it o day and bd like crazy. that way you cover all your bases. It is possible. Weirder things have happened. ;)

Cil, dont get discouraged hun, its still really really early. Dont forget it could take 12 dys to implant and a few more to produce enough hcg. :) FX d for you hun!!

Louise, wow, AF i really late. That has to be a good sign. Im not really sure what else could change that othr than miscalculated o date?? Stress also can delay it. Maybe get OH to watch DD and let yourslf soak in the tub with a good book. After dd is in bed ask OH for a ncie relaxing stress releasing massage. Either way it will help. With your emotions and with af if its not showing up because of stress. (i think its bfp..;) but this method is beneficial either way)


----------



## LouiseSix

Well :witch: arrived.

Feel emotionally drained. I suppose I must have ovulated later this month. Whenever I've opk'd I always get a positive around CD14 with a 28 or 29 day cycle. Didn't do any checking this cycle as didn't think I needed to keep wasting money on it as my cycle are always the same. So instead judt BD every night for 5 night across what I thought was my fertile time but it obviously wasnt' so was a complete waste of time as well as leaving me in a lot of discomfort.

So in terms of thinking about next cycle how should I do it? Do I have a 28 day cycle or a 32 days like this month?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Awww hun, soo soo sorry :hugs: Well I personally would opk. there is no way of telling for sure. Stress delays o and even if you dont feel stressed our o is affected so sometimes its hard to calculate accordin to what we have experienced for cycles in the past. I usually o cycle day 20...if i hadnt opk i would have missed my o this cycle on cd 14.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Temp dropped again today. :dohh: What the heck?! I've never had a luteal phase less than 13 days, but now I'm sure that AF is on it's way today. Crampy, two day temp dip...

:cry:

What is going on with my crazy girl parts?! The first month I finally ovulate on my own my luteal phase decides to become the problem? It's been the only stable & consistent part of my cycle for the 7mo we've been trying.


MrsKA - I would absolutely start every other day BDing just in case!

Louise - Sorry. :( I'd definitely use OPKs this month. I buy them from Amazon on the cheap. 

Cil - Sorry hun. Keep your head up...very well may still be too early ya know!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh no bump. I really hope its a gigantic implantation dip!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

And I'm officially out. 

WTF

I am so confused right now. :shrug:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww no! So Sorry hun! :hugs:


----------



## katrus78

Cilnia said:


> You could bd just in case? It is possible..!!
> 
> Did a test, bfn :( it was a very sensitive one.

Oh, damn it. Your chart still looks good though, and you tested kinda on an early side, even if it was a very sensitive test. :hugs: let's stretch the hope a little.



LouiseSix said:


> Well :witch: arrived.
> 
> Feel emotionally drained. I suppose I must have ovulated later this month. Whenever I've opk'd I always get a positive around CD14 with a 28 or 29 day cycle. Didn't do any checking this cycle as didn't think I needed to keep wasting money on it as my cycle are always the same. So instead judt BD every night for 5 night across what I thought was my fertile time but it obviously wasnt' so was a complete waste of time as well as leaving me in a lot of discomfort.
> 
> So in terms of thinking about next cycle how should I do it? Do I have a 28 day cycle or a 32 days like this month?

The cheapest thing is temping, I guess (I am personally so addicted to temping, that I even temp now when it's kinda pointless). But opks are the best, along with temping. I know some girls swear by only their cm checking with nothing else. If you dont wanna do any of that, I would increase your bding window from 5 to 10 days every other day, maybe with every day when you see ewcm. I have irregular periods, from 25 to 34 day, but mostly 27-29 days, so I am always scared to miss o. Plus, if you take certain vitamins, it may alter your cm or o day, so it's hard to know without temping or opks...

Bump, I saw you second small dip. Weird, for sure, but still looks more like a dip than a short luteal if you had it way longer for so long before. I guess only tomorrow's temp can tell. Hang in there, and here is some :dust: for you!

Laura, glad to be cycle buddies with you! :friends:

Midnight, how's baby room coming along?


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Bump, I saw you second small dip. Weird, for sure, but still looks more like a dip than a short luteal if you had it way longer for so long before. I guess only tomorrow's temp can tell. Hang in there, and here is some :dust: for you!

Nope, AF came today. :shrug:


----------



## sallyhansen76

I ve decided to take it really easy. yesterday I sorted a few things in the livingroom. Next weekend will be sorting things in the bedroom. Trying not to goo too fast.


----------



## katrus78

Bump - Oh, no!!! WTF, right? :grr: So sorry hun. Hope you keep going strong. Hugs.


----------



## katrus78

I just got a phone call that my lining is much thinner today and that I can start injections tonight. Scary but exciting.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh yay!! Thats soo great!!! :) must be quite the experience!!! :)


----------



## katrus78

Yep, oh is coming over to watch me do my first injection lol :) maybe i will vedeotape it for history :) we are going out to the movies to relax a little.


----------



## MrsKA

YAH Karina that is awesome news !!

Awww ladies who are out im so sorry ! I have come to the conclusion that when we are ttc our bodies do very weird things ! nothing seems normal ! I am trying really hard this month to just chill out (yesterday threw me a little though) im still going to temp but im not going to buy opks or meticulously check things anymore. OH and I BD enough anyway to cover all our bases and I will try do it a bit more over the time that I normally ovulate and just see how I go. TTC is literally taking over my thoughts, my emotions basically my life and I just need to chill out ! Of course I would never leave this group though LOL I just might not be in here a million times a day like I am now haha


----------



## Cilnia

Nooooo bump :( How can this be!! Only 9 day lutheal phase? Seems this is a strange cycle for almost all of us. Is it because of the weather changes? I mean, spring has kicked in so maybe our cycles are super confused. 

Kat, wow this is another huge step for you. How exciting! Wish you good luck with the injections... hope it doesn't hurt too much :( :( !!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Yep, oh is coming over to watch me do my first injection lol :) maybe i will vedeotape it for history :) we are going out to the movies to relax a little.

EEK! GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

We'll be close together again this cycle. :happydance:



MrsKA said:


> YAH Karina that is awesome news !!
> 
> Awww ladies who are out im so sorry ! I have come to the conclusion that when we are ttc our bodies do very weird things ! nothing seems normal ! I am trying really hard this month to just chill out (yesterday threw me a little though) im still going to temp but im not going to buy opks or meticulously check things anymore. OH and I BD enough anyway to cover all our bases and I will try do it a bit more over the time that I normally ovulate and just see how I go. TTC is literally taking over my thoughts, my emotions basically my life and I just need to chill out ! Of course I would never leave this group though LOL I just might not be in here a million times a day like I am now haha

This is exactly what I did this cycle! It made me stress so much less. I only checked daily temps and then CM occasionally, but didn't pee on sticks or anything. I pinpointed ovulation just as well w/o OPKs as I did with them. 



Cilnia said:


> Nooooo bump :( How can this be!! Only 9 day lutheal phase? Seems this is a strange cycle for almost all of us. Is it because of the weather changes? I mean, spring has kicked in so maybe our cycles are super confused.

I know. I have no idea what happened. :( I'm so disappointed. This is the first cycle I let myself get my hopes up - I honestly _felt_ pregnant. I thought it happened. I have no idea why, but I thought this was our month. I've never felt like that in the 7mo we've been trying.


----------



## katrus78

So, the first injection is over :) I couldn't do it. After laughing and fooling around, I totally chickened out and oh had to do it for me. but maybe it's good as he feels more involved. He won't be around tomorrow though, so I will be on my own. Maybe I will find someone, but I want to get myself together and just do it. 

Bump, you're right, we are cycle buddies again :friends:


----------



## Cilnia

Did it hurt?? So thats nmbr 1! How many more to go?

Didn't test today, temp went down a bit. Hopefully it will go up tomorrow instead of downdowndown. Might be testing tomorrow if it goes up!
Im feeling like im going to get the flu or something.. try to see it as a symptom but im afraid its really the flu. Nose has been dry amd full for days. In the night and morning. During the day i have to wipe.
Throat is sore and feels kind of dry.. those things arent unusual to me, but still.. it turned up in the tww so who knows!
I should be spotting today, nothing yet. I did dream i spotted! Aah i was so mad lol.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat so happy things went well for you. In your shoes i think i would have laughed a lot too with OH watching. saying ok I'm doing it now...then chicken out. Ok I'm doing it now...and chicken out again. i think it will be easier not having anyone watch you. ;) or at least i hope for you!! 

AFM i finally started my preg journal and added my first bump pic. Its super tiny, and I'm not sure if it was my little belly i had before i was preggo. (i was starting a belly lol) but i figured what the heck.


----------



## katrus78

Cil, no, it didn't hurt at all, and I have about 10 more to go. It's just a fear of knowing that smth sharp is entering your body. And I hope you temp will go up tomorrow! Fx!

Mid, your little bump is so cute, it's a great idea to take pictures! I am so so happy for you, and please try to stay positive about a baby being healthy. 

MrsKA, I think there is a point for every ttcer on here when they need to distance themselves from forums and such a huge involvement in general. I felt like its taking over my life also. I took a break for two months actually last year in nov and dec (well, I didn't have a partner at that time tbh, and was going through a divorce, but I welcomed that break and felt so much better). So anyway, we love you and we will be cheering for you even if you are on here not as often :friends:

How's everyone else doing? It's Monday, I am procrastinating going to work. 
Remember I told you guys about my best friend who just gave birth this month? Well, since she's had a baby, she just doesn't hear me when I talk about ttc. She believes I should just stop aggressive ttcing, relax and it will eventually happen for me. I feel like I am annoying her with talking about what I am going through, and it really hurts. We've been best friends for 18 years, and she is like a sister to me. I decided not to talk about ttc with her at all, since she doesn't ever ask about it anyway. Do I expect too much from a person who's not had problems ttcing?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat, I knwo how you feel. My best friend gave birth a year ago. A little before we started ttc. a few months ago, i was having a real hard time and spoke to her about it, and she was like oh i know how you feel. And that was it. I needed someone to tell me it was going to happen and my efforts werent in vain. But all she said was it will happen when it happens. And it frustrated me soo much. Plus she knew nothing of what i was going through. She got pregnant the 1st month of having SEX with her bf. they were together less than a month (like 3 weeks) before she found out she was preg. this week i went to see her and expected her to ask how it was going so i could tell her i was preggo...she never asked. So i never told. But its frustrating how they dont seem to care. But what we have to remember is once she told me, she didnt bring up the subject because she was never in that position, so she doesnt know what advice to offer, or how to comfort me. So its not being mean...they just dont know.


----------



## Cilnia

I agree.. my best friend also gave birth last year, and when i told her i was ttc she was of course really happy for me! but now that it takes longer i would tell her about charting and opk, and she'd be like.. 'oh you shouldn't do that too much you know, if will happen when it happens.' right.. i need it to stay calm and have 'control' !! but she doesn't understand so i'm not annoying her anymore with it. also when i ask her things about her ttc, like when she got her first bfp and such, she doesn't know anything anymore. It's not her fault.. but i'm better off here with you guys then i am talking to her. We'll talk when i'm preg :) Btw, she also got preg 1st time trying. 

people say it's 'rare' but i don't find it to be rare. Seen so many woman get pregnant 1st time trying.. wish i was that fertile


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya, lots of people i have in my entourage got preg first try. Most people on here take longer because we try on our own..when it doenst work we find other means of support. Thats my story anyways. So here, it IS less common to have it work on the first try.


----------



## Cilnia

That's true yes :) Glad there are places like these for support!! Dutch boards aren't as nice as English. Everyone gets so mean sometimes, it's strange how different it is.
For example, if someone here says they got a + OPK in the tww everyone would say it's great and she should test with a hpt! But here in holland they just sigh and say you shouldn't use opk as hpt - d'oohhh... as if it's that stupid. And also if you test before the day AF was suppose to arrive everyone is like, wel off course if BFN because you have to wait till atleast 14 dpo. everyone knows that, just wait and see. When on this board everyone says, ahh i'm sorry!! it's early... maybe tomorrow?? 

Ok that's my dutch-board-rant lol 

*group hug*


----------



## sallyhansen76

lol :) Well I personally am VERY glad you ladies are here. :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ladies, im officially counting down to my first scan the 13 of april. 19 days! :)


----------



## Cilnia

Nice!! :D It's great to have a date set.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sad and exhausted. Had a good cry yesterday, just so tired of this. :-/ Seriously thought I'd be at least 12 wks by this point and still have yet to see a second line. 

:-/

Sorry for the negative vibes today. Just sad.


----------



## LouiseSix

Bump I feel exactly the same way. I really thought this was my month.

Yesterady I ordered 20 opk sticks but now I just feel like I don't even want to keep trying. It's so upsetting each month :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hugs: Im probably the alst person you guys want to say im sorry. But i truly am. I wish you guys have your bfp as soon as possible. Bump dont apologize for being sad, its normal and everything is accepted here!! :hugs: Dont give up ladies, THIS time its WAR and you WILL win!! Sending u some :dust:


----------



## katrus78

Mid, awesome you have a date. I am a big fan of dates to count down to. I wish I would have enough space in my siggy for all the count down tickers.

Bump, don't give up. I feel like we really have no choice but to just go on and keep trying. Our hearts say we want a baby, so we have to stay true to it and keep trying. 

I honestly feel there is a soul or two in heaven that are waiting for me to be their mom on earth. Maybe stupid, as I don't even believe in god. but I feel their presence and can't allow myself to give up until they are here.


----------



## katrus78

Ok, I did the injection myself. It wasn't hard at all. Feel much more confident now to do it myself the rest of the days.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Knew it would be alright. :) Good job tho, still quite amazing. 
Also i like your idea of the soul waiting. very cute and inspiring. :) U will get your little miracle(s). :)


----------



## katrus78

midnightfalls said:


> :hugs: Im probably the alst person you guys want to say im sorry. But i truly am. I wish you guys have your bfp as soon as possible. Bump dont apologize for being sad, its normal and everything is accepted here!! :hugs: Dont give up ladies, THIS time its WAR and you WILL win!! Sending u some :dust:

Don't say that you are the last person we want to hear sorry from. Your compassion is just as important now as it was before you got preggers.


----------



## Cilnia

Bump... I know hun :( Next month my OH's whole family is going to this park for a week, like every year for the past 40 years. since we started i hoped that atleast that week, i'd have a BFP. I don't know if it will happen. I have 1 cycle to go before that week. 

Next cycle, lots of BFP's!!!!!!!! 

Kat: that's so brave of you!! Well done!


Btw i tested today again, bfn. I do see an evap now. stupid evap.


----------



## sallyhansen76

When did the evap come?? Why do you assume evap?? There is NO chance it could be your bfp cil??


----------



## Cilnia

Well i tested, waited for over 5 min, didn't see much. Then i went to the store because i was in a hurry, so i think 2 hours later i saw the evap. I tried to take a pic, but it didn't work. I'm pretty sure it's an evap! But if i turn out to be preg, it would have been a tiny faint pos. so i guess i'll have to see... No spotting yet. Hope my temps stay put these days.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Your temps look great, so im thinking this could be it!! :) Lets hope for you hun!! xxx


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks! If i go down tomorrow, i know what time it is 

So tell me, have you had cramps/sharp pains ?


----------



## sallyhansen76

yes, very few and not constant but yes. Some in my groin some in my ovary. It varies.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Just got a call from my doctors, the changed my first appointment...its not the 24th of april. Ahh so frustrating!! Its in even longer!


----------



## katrus78

Mid - But think about that it's not gonna change the baby's due date anyway, so no worries!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya i know..just longer to wait to hear everythings fine. Just that reassurance.  
I cant keep poas until then!! haha


----------



## katrus78

How many tests you got left? :)


----------



## katrus78

Bye-bye, af! Hope not to see you for 9 more months!! :)


----------



## Cilnia

Annoying! But try to enjoy all the moments... :) 

I read your journal. So exciting telling your family! I got lots of ideas myself. Cant wait to make them real!

i received my royal jelly and vitamins for OH. Hopefully wont nee them lol but ifbi do, ill start when af starts or af ends? Your cycle was shorter because of it right? I have enough for 10 days for both him and me.


----------



## Cilnia

Bye bye Kat's AF! Don't you dare show up for 9 months! Go on holiday somewhere exotic and enjoy your time off! See ya!!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat, Love your comment! Yes say bye bye to AF!! :) 
im not sure if you were asking me or cil how many tests, but I have no more left!!! i ahvent tested in 3 days!!! AHHH  haha need ...more....tests (lol)
Cil, when are you testing again??? :) Im soo excited for you to re-test!!!!!!!!
and thanks for stalking my journal!!  
umm for the Royal jelly, to be honest i started when af started because it takes a few days for it to get to your eggs to make them healthier, so the earlier the better. But if you only have ten days...:S may complicate things a little. Shoot.


----------



## Cilnia

Its kind of expensive...

How about i take it when af starts, 10 days. And see what happens? Maybe i can drink pomgranate juice again.


----------



## katrus78

Lol, you guys are funny :)
I was asking Mid about the tests. Maybe buy more just to he piece of mind?

Cil, wanna see your next test even if you think it's an evap!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Cilnia

I'm kind of afraid to test!  I totally rely on my temps and spotting. For now, no spotting yet. If my temp is still the same or higher tomorrow, i might test again! If it's lower, i'm waiting a bit longer.

Glad i finally cought you online Kat, usually you are online when i sleep. lol!
Are you nervous?


----------



## sallyhansen76

How long is yourr lp usually??


----------



## Cilnia

Always 15 days. tomorrow is day 13, and temp goes down slowly 12/13 dpo. Also i spot from 10/11 dpo. How nice if you know your body so well from charting... lol :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

I know it really really is amazing. 
My mom is convinced im further along because im soo bloated! But i KNOW im not because of FF!! :) I know my body!!


----------



## Cilnia

I know right :) 

Do you perhaps know a store that sells Royal Jelly and ships to Europe? I guess shipping i very expensive... the RJ here isn't very good i think. Has so little of it. Want to make the best of it!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

hmm i can try and ship you mine...was only 10$ for 30 vials. And wont be neeeding it anymore. by the time i get it to you you will be finsihing the 10 days hopefully


----------



## Cilnia

Would be great! Do you have paypal?

Maybe if you know how much shipping would be because its quite heavy i think, that would be awesome hun!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cilnia said:


> Annoying! But try to enjoy all the moments... :)
> 
> I read your journal. So exciting telling your family! I got lots of ideas myself. Cant wait to make them real!
> 
> i received my royal jelly and vitamins for OH. Hopefully wont nee them lol but ifbi do, ill start when af starts or af ends? Your cycle was shorter because of it right? I have enough for 10 days for both him and me.

I started it this cycle (and last cycle) when AF showed up. I wonder if that could have to do with my shorter LP?? Hmm...

Starting Clomid today.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cil,I can go tomorrow on my lunch break to see how much it would cost. I would be happy to offer it to you. :) Just send me your address by p.m :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Whoohoo Bump new cycle with Clomid!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cil, I stalked!!! Your temps are still lovely!! Im curious to see if you had another..evap. ;) You put neg in your ff chart :( but im hoping there really was something. If not, its still early and your temps look really great!!! 

afm...joys of morning sickness this morning. enough said


----------



## Cilnia

I'll pm you! I wish to pay full price on both product as shipping! It's cheaper then buying here anyways :D (15 euro for 10)

Yes..i had a bfn again :( didn't see an evap so it's just bfn! I do find my chart to be still high. I also have very lotiony white/yellowish cm. I would be spotting by now. Strange cycle! I'm not testing again till af is due!!!! 

Oh morning sickness? It has started!! Poor you..... I hear ginger helps a lot. Ginger tea perhaps. Don't do too much alright? Keep relaxing every now and then.

How 's everyone?

bump: it could have been that yet. I'm trying this month so i'll see if my cycle will be shorter also! I wouldn't mind a shorter cycle


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cilnia said:


> I'll pm you! I wish to pay full price on both product as shipping! It's cheaper then buying here anyways :D (15 euro for 10)
> 
> Yes..i had a bfn again :( didn't see an evap so it's just bfn! I do find my chart to be still high. I also have very lotiony white/yellowish cm. I would be spotting by now. Strange cycle! I'm not testing again till af is due!!!!
> 
> Oh morning sickness? It has started!! Poor you..... I hear ginger helps a lot. Ginger tea perhaps. Don't do too much alright? Keep relaxing every now and then.
> 
> How 's everyone?
> 
> bump: it could have been that yet. I'm trying this month so i'll see if my cycle will be shorter also! I wouldn't mind a shorter cycle

Sorry Cil :( Maybe it'll come up positive soon. I definitely don't mind a shorter cycle, but I do mind a 9 day luteal phase!! That's not enough time for implantation. This cycle I'll be taking Progesterone during my TWW to make sure I don't have another short LP.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cil im sure that little bugger is shy. Keeping my fx d for you that its a bfp in hiding. :)

Bump, I think thats a good idea. Im glad your trying again. :) xx This will be your lucky cycle hun!!! : I have a good feeling for everyone!!


----------



## Cilnia

I'm having a good feeling for everyone as well! Also for me, i think next cycle is it!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

midnightfalls said:


> Cil im sure that little bugger is shy. Keeping my fx d for you that its a bfp in hiding. :)
> 
> Bump, I think thats a good idea. Im glad your trying again. :) xx This will be your lucky cycle hun!!! : I have a good feeling for everyone!!




Cilnia said:


> I'm having a good feeling for everyone as well! Also for me, i think next cycle is it!

I feel really positive this cycle - this is our cycle, Cil! We're gonna start every other day next week and hopefully we'll catch it.


----------



## Cilnia

Absolutely!! :kiss::happydance::kiss::happydance:

And we're dragging yum, louise, mrska, laura and kat with us!! :happydance:

My OH is taking him vitamines everyday since yesterday. It has gingseng and zinc in it. It's a vitamine for males. The pill is huge! But he's taking it anyway, i'm so happy!! And when AF gets here, we'll start with Royal Jelly everyday.
Then a few days before O and after O i'll drink pomegranate juice everyday.
Also honey with cinnamon everyday. But i eat honey already like crazy. In my tea, on my bread.. :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay! I have faith it will work hun for you!! It was a miracle for me!! :)


----------



## Cilnia

Look at you! 37.3... wow! :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

I know, i was completely stunned, lol. highest ive ever had!!! :) Good sign that little bugger must be making a good home in there!! :)
Plus i took an opk this morning, holy cow, the control line looked like an evap compared to my test line. I know it means nothing in concrete but was still nice to see. :)


----------



## katrus78

hey you girlies!! I was just at the clinic this morning for my first follie check up. They said that huge 30mm follie is actually a cyst, but they ain't gonna do anything about it. They said it is not growing, just hanging in there, and it's fine. I guess I will trust them on that. Still waiting for a phone call for my b/w results, espesially E2...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oohh cycst boo!!! But if its not bothering anything then i geuss not bad. 

But let us know asap yiou know your b/w results!!


----------



## Cilnia

That's stupid! But i'm glad it's not needed to be taken away right now. 

As much as i'm afraid of it, i would actually want a whole check up once myself. Like, the whole thing. Ovaries, cervix.... Just to see if it's all normal. They don't do it here though. You have to have a reason and 'wanting' it is not a reason.


----------



## katrus78

Ok, just got the results a minute ago. So on the right ovarie I have two follies sizes 9mm and 7mm, and on the left ovarie I have also two follies sizes 7.5mm and 7mm. Not much, I guess... My E2 level was 326. They are not changing the dosage for right now. I have my next appointment on Friday, and after that it will be a little more definite what's going on.


----------



## Cilnia

So you have 4 follies that have to grow now, and they have to be big enough to be.. whats it called... caught?!  I don't know what it's called.


----------



## sallyhansen76

IM not sure what the represents, but in my mind that means 4 eggies ready to be fertilized?? if im correct then that must be GREAT! :)


----------



## katrus78

Well, yes, pretty much I have 4 follies that are emerging as dominant, but hopefully there will be more, as 4 is only good for IUI but not for IVF, for IVF they want more than 10 for sure... because when they take 10 out, only a few will fertilize and than only a couple may develop good/great, others will not make it to day 5. So if I will only have 4 til the end, it's not that many, and they will probably increase the dose so that there are more. I see some girls end up with 18-30 eggies taken out... They say, the more eggs, the more the chance of success pretty much. I am not freaked yet because 4 is within normal at this stage, and there are gonna be more, I am sure, at the next u/s on Friday.

Oh, and from what I read, at the end of stimming, the estrogen level represents how many mature follies you have by dividing the estrogen level by 200 (so 200 units per follicle). Right now, it's less than 200 per follie since they are not that big to be secreting at full strength...


----------



## Cilnia

Hope it will get better in a few days! But for now...:thumbup::thumbup:

Grow follies grow!!! We need atleast 2 great ones. Come on little ones, let's grow together now. Who's first and who's the biggest?? I bet you are... now you may be... heehee... come on now :) :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Wow, that's great at this point, Kat! Hopefully they'll keep growing and a few more will pop up before Friday! :thumbup: 

Hopefully on Friday you'll have a better idea of when the trigger shot and retrieval will be. That's so exciting. :)


I'm just hanging out waiting on AF to go away. :growlmad: I think we're coming towards the end though...hope so anyway. Day #2 of Clomid today and I'll have an ultrasound to check follicle development on CD11, which is next Wednesday!


----------



## katrus78

Cil, you are hilarious! In a great mood, I see :)

Bump, good to have a date to look up to! 

You are awesome support team, guys. Thank you.


----------



## Cilnia

No prob! I'm just sorry i don't know much about it to help you out with things... :( But of course we're here to listen and learn! Uhm.. i mean read :)

Bump: good luck! kick AF out of the house and it's time to turn barry white on.... ;)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Bahaha Cil for real you are really in a good mood.  Barry white idea is genius!! 
Also I checked with post office, seeings as its sealed vials of liquid they dont wnt to go over the borders with that...so they dont want to take it. Good gracious! Its a bomb dont you know in liquid form..too dangerous!!  Boo, im so sorry hun! i would have loved to send you some. Mayvbe online..ill look into it tomorrow.

Kat, I m sure you are going to have lots of little folic ready to go friday!! :)

Bump Good luck on your new cycle!! This is it, when af leaves say good bye to it for (9months baby!!!


----------



## Cilnia

Awh too bad... :( But thanks for trying!! Guess i'll just have to buy 'm here. Hope the quality is the same. It says 1gr of RJ per shot. 1gr seems so little.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cilnia said:


> Awh too bad... :( But thanks for trying!! Guess i'll just have to buy 'm here. Hope the quality is the same. It says 1gr of RJ per shot. 1gr seems so little.

Is Royal Jelly in pill form the same thing? That's what I've been using. :dohh:


----------



## sallyhansen76

I assume so, mine are in liquid becaue its also fused with ginseng which is supposed to make it even stronger. Both benefit the reproductive system for male and female, and takes away stress and stuff. (the ginseng helps with stress) which i think really helped for me. This ttc really does stress us and i dont think it helps our bodies get our bfp. I think just royal jelly fine too.


----------



## katrus78

Hey guys, I got tons of juice, pomegranate and grapefruit. Can you remind me which one to do before ovulation, and which one after? Plus, I still have some rj left over in little bottles, is it ok to take now?


----------



## Cilnia

I think in pillform is kind of the same Bump. You can use either. 

Kat, hmm.. i think they are both for a better lining so i think before O. Pomegranate can be used till some days after O for thickening of the lining and helping implantation. It's what i read.. 

I will also be taking a spoon of raw honey with some cinnamon everyday.

So spotting has begun! And temp is a bit lower. Hope AF comes quickly - i want my new positive cycle! :) :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hugs: Sorry hun af showed. But Im happy for you too because you are soo getting a bfp this cycle. :)


----------



## Cilnia

I know right!!! :) First time i really am not sad or anything. This cycle is going to be a blast!

And guess what MF...!! I went to our local chinese store to buy some herbs and spices. But i felt the urge to check if they might have ginseng with royal jelly. And the did!!!!! And soooo cheap.. I'm so happy! I can make the best of this cycle now. I already took one, and OH will take when he gets home. It's kind of grose.. But doesn't matter :) I'm glad i found it!

How's everyone doing?

MF, how's the nausea?


----------



## sallyhansen76

YAY!! omg im soo happy you found i!! is it in a red box??? Small vials of liquid??? I think thats what i had!! It really is nasty, I have to admit i dont have a trong stomach adn sometimes i gagged on it!!  but it was VERY worth it. Take i twice a day and OH too!!! yay! Cil this is so going to be your month!!!! :)

Afm, no MS this morning. :) Yay!! My boobs are super heavy tho and very..um...strong?? not sure how to discribe it. Feels like i gained ten years in boob youth hahaha they arent sagging so much now. (lol sounds terrible, but having big boobs they go fast!  haha) Today I feel really great. Apart from work being so busy, but meh. I can deal with that ;)


----------



## katrus78

Cil, sorry about af hun. We'll get it next cycle for sure!!!!! Drink up that rj! It is indeed nasty but so worth it! I will drink mine up to, for company :) Also, I booked my first acupuncture appointment for this saturday, hope it will help. It is located next door to my fertility clinic, so I think it's on purpose for all the ladies going through treatments. It is supposed to relax the uteris and do a whole bunch of other stuff to help lil bean stay.


----------



## Cilnia

Yes it's in a red box!! I couldn't believe my eyes. I was bouncing up and down in the store full or old chinese people. And they were like.. uhm ok it's not THAT special... well, it is THAT special! lol :) 
Lol about your boobs. Are they soar? I got a big chest as well, wouldn't want to know what size i'll be when i'm preg! lol... 

Acupunture? wow! I've done it before, and it can really do a lot with a person. Are you planning on going more often? How often? I think it will work you keep you and your uterus relaxt. Are you going also the hour(s) before IVF takes place?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Acupunture, that scares me! lots of needles. I know its not supposed to hurt bu i dont think i could relax in that situation! You impress me every day kat!

Cil hahaha Yes i bet you were jumping up and down!! haha I would have too!! :)

Umm i have a d size chest so i didnt want them to grow. They may have grown a teeny bit but they are heavier because they are more solid. They are a little sore when i touch them..otherwise not really. I feel uncomfortable in my bra tho.


----------



## katrus78

Oh, how I understand you, Mid! I had a DD size before I got pg with my son, and after I gave birth it gr&#1077;w to an F size (don't mean to scare you, it's not that common), so I had a breast reduction surgery 5 months after I gave birth to my son. Now I have a C cup, but lots of scars still :( I do feel better though. So just get nice supportive bras, it may help :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) lol WOWZA F! Holy moly hun! that must have been rough. OH already think I have too much (never thought i d hear any man complain of that..but hey)  Hes more scared of I am how big they ll get. I ll be looking into new bras soon! Thanks for the heads up ;)


----------



## Cilnia

I have a 60G (28G) :( They don't look all too big fortunately, but it does feel heavy.

Wow breast reduction! That's heavy stuff. It's not just something you do overnight. Must have been a long few weeks to recover? My brothers ex-wife had a boobjob, and she couldn't do anything for a few weeks. But it might be different per person.

So, OH took his first RJ and he just drank he whole thing at once without any disgust! He likes it. lol.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ewww , how can he like that!!  hahaha


----------



## Cilnia

lol, you have 10000000X better smell now... hahahah


----------



## sallyhansen76

I know! lol hi hi hi STill smells gross.


----------



## MrsKA

Hahaha you can all give me some of your boob ! I have a weeny chest, size 10c bra but I don't look it ! when I get pregnant they balloon though yah ! (well actually with my last pregnancy they did not with the first two as much)

Sorry AF showed Cil but this month will be awesome ! AFM I am just plodding along waiting for O I am cycle day 11 my temp took a bit of a dip so im hoping that its pre O dip ! no EWCM yet though I usually get a +OPK on CD 12 and seem to ovulate around day 13/14


----------



## sallyhansen76

Have u decided mrska if you are using opk this month or are you going just by temps and previous patterns?


----------



## MrsKA

I dont have any opks so I cant, I'm just gonna start BD now until CD 16 haha. I am also not going to check my cervix i'm just going to do temps and CM. It all just gets a bit much concentrating on so many different things plus i'm sick of spending money every month so ill go back to basics hahaha. I have heaps of IC preg tests from last month so even if my ovulation time isn't bang on I can test quite a bit after.


----------



## katrus78

Cil, just want to mention, I love your new argyle kitty ticker!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

hey girls I'm back :) Please catch me up on everything because that is too much to read!! LOL How is everyone?? MF have you had an appt yet?? Where is everyone on their cycles? 

It's been a long week. The funeral went well, my hubby just got a better job! And I'm more cheery about this cycle :) I don't know, something about it!! I just know this cycle is going to be it! I'm CD 8 right now. (you can check out my chart!) But all in all, it's good to be back on BNB. :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

YAY we are soo happy for you to be back. 
We missed you!! And you are right to feel optimistic about this cycle it is going to be a winner!!!! :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Welcome back, Yum!

Just chugging along with my Evening Primrose Oil & Royal Jelly pills. 

Day #3 of Clomid tonight...I think it's giving me hot flashes and bloating. Didn't have this last time. 



I'm *sure* you all are, but is everyone taking a good prenatal vitamin with a high dose of Folate?? It's most important BEFORE conception to make sure folate stores are high enough to prevent a neural tube defect in the baby! (okay, taking off the medical hat now...)


----------



## katrus78

Yep, I sure am. Plus, I do drink Pomagranate juice now which suppose to be a good source of Folate.


----------



## sallyhansen76

I am too!


----------



## Cilnia

How much Pom juice do you guys drink? One glass everyday?

I take prenatal vitamin as well. Ever since i started actually.


----------



## sallyhansen76

lol


----------



## katrus78

I do a full glass, don't like it too much though... And prenatal - I think I am taking it for two years or so...


----------



## katrus78

Hey, girls. I am sitting at the clinic waiting for b/w. They just did an u/s and it looks like there are still only 4 follies maturing. I am starting to panic as I think it's not a good amount to be successfull. I guess I will wait until they call me later in a day to see what's going on more specifically. The u/s lady wasn't very friendly, so I didn't want to ask her.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh no!!


----------



## Cilnia

I agree, 4 is still a chance! It eventually only needs to be 1 badass follie ready to become a bean... And i hate grumpy people.. if you can't do your job with a smile - you should't be doing it!! Especially in healthcare.

What does b/w mean?


----------



## ja123

Hi ladies! Just popping in to say hello. Hope everyone is doing well - from the looks of everyones posts, it seems like things are pretty positive lately! 

I've been MIA because BnB was starting to stress me out in terms of worrying about miscarriage and every other little thing - so I made myself take a break for a while! But other than having been a bit stressed, I'm doing well. Hugs to all!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hi Ja123!!! :) Sometimes a break is good! I would consider it but then i wouldnt have anything to do at work.  hahaa


----------



## katrus78

Hey girlies! I am still waiting for a nurse to call me back, they usually do between 1 and 2 pm. This morning, there were like 30 people waiting for u/s and B/w (b/w= blood work), almost no chairs to sit on. from my understanding, a lot of these women were IVF or IUI women, cause all my appointments before IVF cycle were always scheduled after 10 a.m. So they make a TON of money from these procedures, why not be a little more pleasant? I totally felt like a number today, and the lab people are like robots. I understand though that when that's what you do all day, it becomes a routine, and they probably don't even remeber our faces. That's too bad. I really try to concentrate on my results after each appointment and not on the attitude cause in a long run, the attitude it won't matter, but the results will.

Ja123, great to hear from you!!! Happy you are doing well!! Blow some baby dust our way hun :)

Midnight, can't wait to see your bump! Very exciting!!!

They made us sign a consent before IVF procedure that if it won't be a lot of follies, they will convert it into IUI which is still something good, but not as good as IVF. Someone please say a pray for me.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im saying 10 for you hun!! xxx


----------



## Yumenoinu

awe yay Kat!! and 4 is actually a good number, its better than none. I'm crossing my fingers for you!

MF - What are all your symptoms??

Mrska/Cil/Louise/Bump - how are things with you?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum, I actually havent had very many symptoms.


----------



## katrus78

It's so weird but I have so much ewcm for two days already, it's hard not to notice. If I didn't know better, I'd think I was getting ready to ovulate... Could it be from grapefruit juice?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yes


----------



## katrus78

Ok, so I just got the results back. Here is where I am at:

E2= 426
Lining= 10.5mm
Right ovary: 11
Left ovary: 14.5, 10, 9.5
Total - 4 maturing, and 5 smaller ones (they didn't measure them)
Approx Egg Retrieval date: Thursday, 04/05/12
Follistim dosage will stay the same
Starting Ganirelix tonight
Next appointment on Sunday, 04/01/12

I asked about the possibility of IUI and it's 50/50 at this point. Two of my follies need to grow up to about 20mm in order to proceed with IVF, so hopefully they will pick up pace by Sunday :shrug:


----------



## ja123

midnightfalls said:


> Hi Ja123!!! :) Sometimes a break is good! I would consider it but then i wouldnt have anything to do at work.  hahaa
> Have you had an appointment yet hun??
> As for me im counting down to my first. I cant wait to post my belly pic this sun ive bloated sso much its incredible. most people think im a lot further along. :) Makes me feel more confident so its easier to take in being called pudgy (cuz right now its def not baby)  hahaha.

Yes, I had my first appointment last week, but it was only for blood work and reviewing general things. My first appointment with my doctor isn't for a few more weeks. So hard to be patient!


----------



## MrsKA

Ohh fingers crossed Karina grow follies grow !!!

Nice to hear from you Ja! I know what you mean about stressing about miscarriage just try and put it into the back of your mind (easier said than done I know!)

AFM I had a bit of a rise this morning check out my chart, does it look like ovulation ? ive never had such a big raise before but its due to the temp drop, 36.3 isn't high for me normally.


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA, to me it looks like a very possible ovulation, especially because of a dip.


----------



## katrus78

Ouch, ouch, ouch! Well, maybe I am too sensitive, but Ganirelix hurts! Today was my first time using it and it didn't even go in from the first try. Plus, I watched a video on it on YouTube and it basically said to take it out, clean the skin, take off the cap and inject. Didn't say anything about that huge air bubble inside! So I injected with the air bubble. It made a weird sound at the end when I was injecting the air :( only than I realized that I probably should have pushed the bubble out before injecting. Do u guys think it's ok?


----------



## Cilnia

Ouch! :( That must have hurt a lot... 

I heard the stuff can really hurt once you inject it.. but not sure what kind of stuff it was i read about. I would think to take the bubble out, but if the instructions didn't say so it might not be needed for this kind of injection? Hope you figure it out.


----------



## Laura617

Hi ladies,

Sorry I have been off here for a few days. Bad stomach bug running through my house starting with my son throwing up all over me at a hockey game and ending with my husband today.

Anyway AF is over and back to temping here. I dont temp during AF as I just like to take that week or so to unwind and not worry about things.

Kat - I am sure you are fine, you are injected into the stomach (right?) so its fat that will absorb the air but I would really try to remove the bubble. Just hold your syringe vertically and give it a few taps.
Sorry that this ia painful thing for you, it will be worth it and hopefully you will only have to do it this one cycle cause you will have your BFP from this!

MrsK - That looks like possible ovulation to me plus it lines up with where your dotted crosshairs are last cycle.


----------



## katrus78

Laura, hope you feel better now and glad you are back!

Yep, I inject in the belly area, below my belly button. Today the Ganirelix shot was much better. Don't know why is was so bad yesterday, but I still have a bruise from yesterday's shot. Also, I did get rid of that air bubble this time. 

Yum, Louise, MrsKA, how are you guys doing? 

Mid, Ja, how is it hanging! Any morning sickness yet? Mid, how's the baby room project coming along?


----------



## sallyhansen76

laura, great af is over!!! :) Time to feel positive again and bd. :) xxx Im sending you lots of :dust: dear!!

Kat, I d be concerned too with the bubble. BUt i dont know much about this stuff so its hard to give opinions or advice. :S But your still a very strong and admirable woman. :) Is oh back yet? Is he helping with these injections?


----------



## katrus78

So, went back today for another u/s and b/w. Here are the results:
Right ovary: 16.3, 13.8, 10.3, 8.3
Left ovary: 15.2, 13.6, 10.6, 8.2, 7.5
Total - 9 follies
E2 = 716
Endometrium = 12.8mm

All is not bad. Definitely going for IVF, the scare of IUI is behind, thank god. Going back tomorrow, and every day thereafter. The retrieval date is still Thursday. Hope my little follies will pick up by than. 

Mid, no, oh is not back yet, he is coming today though. Good job on the room progress! Hope ms stays away!


----------



## Cilnia

Great news! So you went from 4 to 9 ? :) Glad IVF is still continuing. 

How are you feeling as it's coming closer and closer? 

I was thinking of telling my mother we're ttc if this cycle was a bfn again. Mostly because i need someone to talk to and i'd like to ask her how it went with her pregnancy. (i sort of got it out of her, it wasn't a real problem for her. but they did say she was unable to get more kids after my brother. but she still got preg with me)
But i didn't tell her yet. I want to wait for this cycle first. I feel positive about it, so i hope it won't be necessary :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

KAt, those sounds like great results!! Like Cil said from 4 to 9!! :) U must be getting anxious, excited, and all kinds of emotions now!! :)

Cil I am sure you will be telling her she's going to be a grandma before u ll be asking for advice. ;) :dust: sending special dust your way.


----------



## MrsKA

YAh Karina thats awesome news !!! MF cute bump definitely something more there than before ! CIl I love talking to my mum about it, she is the only person that knows we are TTC now and she has been a fantastic source of support but I told her how much OH is complaining about BD and she started laughing at how she literally had to drag my dad down the hallway when she was ovulating ! I was like ok so that's gross ! haha we have a pretty close relationship though and I think she thinks it's funny to gross me out ! 

AFM - I dont have any massive temp rises yet although when I put any number higher than 36.3 in for tomorrow (cheeky I know I just want to see where i'm at) it puts me at ovulating on CD 12 where I had that massive dip but i'm not so convinced that it was then, I never ovulate on CD12 and I felt more ovulatey (hehe) on CD 13, pain and sick feeling which I normally get when I ovulate as well as more EWCM than CD 12. Also I seem to have a dip before the day I ovulate rather than on the date.


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA, I used to do the same thing of playing with the dates. Oh, how I miss temping...

MF, the bump is def bigger, have you gotten a book on pregnancy week by week? I had it and I loved to read what's going on with the baby with every week of development!

Cil, hope you wouldn't have to seek your mom's support for ttc, only for pg stuff! Sending you some :dust: as we'll.

As for me, I gotta confess, I did sign up for that Russian forum which is an analog of B&B. For some reason, I felt I had to, although I've been checking it out for a year already. And the same day I signed up, I met a Russian girl on there who was from Chicago too, going to the SAME clinic as mine and is also currently going through IVF only with a 1 day difference from me (she's one day ahead of me). We clicked instantly because of this weird coincidence, she gave me her phone number and we talked or like two hours last night! We've been comparing all the numbers and such, and we're very close in numbers and counts. I feel so excited to make friends with someone in real life who's going through the same thing. We won't meet until after the transfer but it would be awesome if we became real life bump buddies :)

Other than that, I don't really feel anything different much. OH is coming over, so I'll relax a little. I think my trigger shot will be on Tuesday (same as LH suge in natural cycle).


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mrska, thats funny about your mom. Must be a nice relationship tho. ;) 
Also im sure if you add a certain pattern of temps (not just one day) it may change it. 

Kat that sounds like an amazing story I am very happy for you. And I really hope both of you will get your bfp!!


----------



## Cilnia

Mrska: lol how fun! Great you gave such a good relationship with your mom. I sort of have too, but i just feel strange telling her we're ttc. So not doing it yet!

Kat: wow, now that's a great way to make friends :) Hope it will be your bump-buddy irl. 

I'm so far away from everyone this cycle. I think i'm closest to Bump. Can't wait for this AF to be over.


----------



## MrsKA

Awesome Kat that you made a friend in a similar situation, none of my friends are in the same boat and I don't feel like I can talk to them about TTC so its awesome to have friends like on here to talk to and even better for you to have someone in the EXACT same situation ! Fingers crossed this is both your months !

AFM - STILL no temp rise !!!! I don't know whats going on, although last cycle it did take about 5 temps to rise and the month I got pregnant I had no rise at all ! so really I shouldnt be worrying im just getting frustrated. My boobs are SO SO sore today though and I haven't been feeling well at all, I know its too early for symptoms but something is happening with my hormones for my boobs to hurt, maybe im ovulating now ! One thing I have noticed this cycle is the absence of very obvious EWCM, Im still not sure if its real EWCM or if its sperm. I don't notice it on my underwear its only there when I wipe after iv'e been number 1's and ive even resorted to checking my cervix which I said I wouldnt do just try and see if its there, Sorry TMI. So not sure where I'm at at the moment, im CD 16 thats about it !


----------



## Cilnia

How strange! It could be this cycle is longer? But maybe you have just a tiny temp rise (when looking at the temp dip) If you can, you could keep BD'in just in case... And then, by the end of your cycle we'll find a BFP on here from you :D 

Positive energy!!


----------



## katrus78

So, girls, here are my results from today's u/s and b/w:

CD10, day 9 of stimming, done 8 injections
Right ovary: 16.5, 16.5, 11.5, 9
Left Ovary: 20, 17.5, 16.5, 11
Alltogether - 8 follies
&#1045;2 = 804
Lining = 14mm
The date of retrieval is now uncertain. Thursday or Friday.

The lining is getting too thick, the max is 15mm. The follie count went down from 9 to 8, and I doubt that 9mm follie will mature in just a couple of days. Plus, the E2 level should be around 1100 right now, so i am really behind the needed level... I am so scared of what will happen. All my PMA is now gone, and I feel very stressed. Don't know what to do to fix it. really, I can't fix it, I know, it's just gonna have to be as it will be, but it's so hard to just sit and wait...


----------



## Cilnia

Hey Kat.. mm.. well 8 is still a good number! Will they retrieve all of them? Or was it just the 2 best ones?
why is it bad to have too thick lining? Maybe you should stop fhe pomegranate, that makes linjng thicker..


----------



## katrus78

They will retrieve all 8 and than see how many are mature, and than they will see how many of mature ones fertilized, and than how many are developing good. Out of 8, the chance is its gonna be 1 - 3, that's all. But let's see today's numbers. Hope my E2 level is over 1000, fx.


----------



## sallyhansen76

I ll keep them extra crossed for you hun!!!!
Sending lots of love!!! And maturing dust and luck!!!! :dust: xxxx


----------



## katrus78

Hi girls. They never give me u/s results in the morning, so today i got smarter and asked for them myself. It feels much much better to have them rather than wait all day. So here we go:

CD11, day 10 of stimming, done 9 injections
Right ovary: 25.4, 17.8, 13, 11.8
Left ovary: 20, 19.8, 15.5, 12.6, 12.2, 11.5
Total - 10 follies
Lining: 17.8mm (!)
E2: don't know yet, will update later today

Symptoms: a little cramping + slight difficulty breathing

Not sure if they tell me to trigger tonight, still waiting for a phone call. Lining thickness is really scaring me, although u/s tech said it was grade 5 line and looking good. I hope it will go down a little in the next couple of days...


----------



## katrus78

And yep, I stopped the pomegranate juice as of yesterday, but maybe it's too late... I decided I will just ride it out with whatever will be...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat, I am not sure what these numbers mean. But what i do know is that this IS going to work for you. THIS cycle! Even if chances seem low, its still there!!! I have total faith thsi this is going to be a great cycle for you!! xxxx :dust:


----------



## katrus78

Thank you hun, I needed to hear something positive. I have a ton of questions to ask them, and I am just patiently waiting for them to call me back. And... Strangely, I feel like my own son will be the most supportive for me when the time comes. Not only during the retrieval and transfer but if I get pg, than after the baby is born. he's been such a great sport through the whole thing!


----------



## sallyhansen76

What a champ. He is such a sweetie. :) xxx,


----------



## Cilnia

That's so sweet! You must be really proud of him, what a great kid. You did well with him ;)
I think them follies are growing great. I just don't know about the lining, but i guess it shouldn't grow too much?


----------



## MrsKA

Woohoo Kat those follie sizes sound much better ? I think your attitude of what will be will be is fab ! 

How is everyone else going ? anyone due to test soon ?

AFM - Finally got a weeny temp rise this morning and cross hairs ! totally wish I had BD on CD 11 now but normally I dont get a + opk until CD 12 ! i'm still not convinced I O'd on CD12 I recon it was CD13 but oh well. So I am officially 4/5 DPO bring on the 2ww !


----------



## Yumenoinu

I'm currently CD13, still haven't O'd yet. Haven't gotten a positive OPK yet either, but it looks like its getting close! Sorry I haven't been on as often! my life has taken a turn for the busiest. I am keeping up with temps which is good. 

Kat - 8 follies! thats terrific, and who knows maybe thick lining will help it along than before? And how sweet, your son sounds like such a sweetheart.

Mrska - I'm crossing my fingers for you! I can't wait until you can test!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Cilnia

Mrska, if it stays on 36.4 or higher its possible FF will say you o was cd16.. especially with the cm.
You covered all days so thats great!


Yum: great to hear from you! Any symptoms yet? :p lol.


Afm, almost done with AF. Was a light one this month. Usually its heavy/medium atleast 3/4 days. Now its 1 day medium, and mostly light. Weather changes i believe.


----------



## MrsKA

Oh man im trying so hard to not symptom spot but my boobs really hurt ! they hurt yesterday too !!!! they normally start hurting closer to AF ! argh someone slap me in the face !


----------



## katrus78

So awesome some of you girls are close to o or just past o! Cil, you got a brand new chance this month, are you changing anything?
Mrska, great sign :) I think this month I will give in to symptom spotting too lol

AFM, I am excited to finally trigger tonight (its an artificial LH surge)! I guess I am closest to Yum. Wanna hear from Laura and Louse. Where are you guys in your cycles?


----------



## katrus78

So, here are my numbers from today:

Right ovary: 27.8 (post mature, garbage), 17.7, 15.6, 12.1
Left ovary: 23.4 (probably will be post mature), 21.6, 18, 13.3, 13.2, 12.7
Total - 10 follies
Lining = 16.2 (going down, yey!!)

Now I am just waiting for a phone call with instructions what time to do the Ovidrel trigger injection. Feeling relieved as this is almost over. Don't know how I will do during the 5 day wait after they take the eggies out... I just want to stand over the embies and watch them divide :)


----------



## Cilnia

Wow looking good! So the pomegranate juice actually works? 

Thanks for posting all your results, i'm really excited for you and very curious to learn.

And yes i'm changing some things. OH is taking vitamins special for men. It has ginseng in it also. We're also taking Royal Jelly (+ ginseng) and i'm taking honey + cinnamon everyday. :D

We're getting our BFP's!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

WHOOHOO go KAT!!!! :)


----------



## Laura617

I'm on cd12 now. I ovulated on cd14 last cycle but I am having no signs of approaching o. I usually have sore breasts and last cycle I had ewcm starting 4 days before o. Now i noticed a tiny bit of ewcm last night but mostly my cm is creamy and no sore boobs so thinking for whatever reason I might be looking at a late o. I just hope this won't be annovulatory as that is a major downer when that happens, I still have time though so we shall see.


----------



## katrus78

You still have a couple of days for o that would be on time. And than we would be in tww together!!!


----------



## Laura617

kat - you are right, i maybe worrying for nothing. I don't like when my body does thing out of the norm for me lol but then who does. Hope I O on time and we can be right there together!

I asked this in TTC area but will ask you guys as well as i'm so confused. I keep checking cm to see if I am getting ewcm well I checked a bit ago and I have what appears to be ewcm except the color is not right. I had like two small globs (tmi) of dark greenish brown cm that was identical to ewcm except the color. I have never in my life experienced this and don't know what to think. I checked a few minutes later and it was normal ewcm but still so confused by this. I have started taking b-complex this cycle and it makes my pee super yellow so wondering if its altering my cm as well. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sorry I've MIA ladies, was gone to a conference all weekend and after a few flight cancellations and issues I'm finally home. Will catch up on the stuff I missed tomorrow.

Had my CD11 ultrasound today - all in all looks like crap, status quo. Lots of follicles, but all are very tiny...endometrial lining is not nearly what it should be at this point...:cry:

I'm ready to give up. I was so excited and positive this cycle would work. Now I just feel angry and frustrated. 

Hope there's great news in the past 2 pages. Can't wait to get caught up. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Cilnia

Laura, you went down a bit so maybe it's getting close? About the color. I've had this before O also 2 cycles. It looked like old blood a bit. Maybe because of the ovulation? 

BBA: Oh darn... i'm sorry hun... :( Please don't give up!! It will happen, and we'll be here when it happens. Till the last one is preggo, remember? Did the doctors say anything about it? Is there something they can give you or do for you?


----------



## Laura617

Cilnia said:


> Laura, you went down a bit so maybe it's getting close? About the color. I've had this before O also 2 cycles. It looked like old blood a bit. Maybe because of the ovulation?
> 
> BBA: Oh darn... i'm sorry hun... :( Please don't give up!! It will happen, and we'll be here when it happens. Till the last one is preggo, remember? Did the doctors say anything about it? Is there something they can give you or do for you?

I think thats all it was was old blood and maybe just a bit off in color because the B vitamins. I have DH taking them as well and his urine went rather green (mine was just yellow) so that has me thinking thats all it was.

Either way I am just going to relax and wait for O, it will come when it comes. I still have plenty of time.


----------



## MrsKA

Oh BBA im so sorry but things might perk up you never know so just hang in there ! 

AFM - Fertility friend tried to change my O day to CD16 which I know it's not, I had the tiniest amount of EWCM on CD15 that I almost listed it as creamy but decided not to and definitely no EWCM on CD16 and didn't have any of the cramps. Ive dicked with fertility friend a put in a - OPK reading for CD16 just because I don't want to see the O line there LOL. Anyway I am still feeling quite sick and tired AND the last two nights I have had very vivid dreams but I still don't want to read into any of it as stress and other factors could be giving me those things ! boobs aren't as sore today though !


----------



## katrus78

Dropping in for a minute to let you guys know they retrieved 9 eggs, not too bad. Off to sleep now, curious to know how many of them were mature and fertilized.


----------



## Cilnia

Wow! It happened already! Did it hurt? how did they do it?? When will they let you know anything about it? Wow super excited!!

Mrska: indeed, use the one you feed comfortable with!! vivid dreams is a good sign! :)


----------



## MrsKA

I had ANOTHER vivid dream last night ! the last two dreams have been nightmares though and have freaked me to the point of waking ! I still feel a bit queasy but boobs not hurting very much but I have a bad feeling now ! I was feeling confident before but now I don't feel it. I don't know why but you know when you just have a bad feeling ? I dont know if i'm just trying to prepare myself for failure so it doesnt hurt as much or what ! but im feeling a bit blah about it all ! Plus I remember the vivid dreams part but only in the third trimester. I wonder if thinking about it sets them off ??? 

Anyway how is everyone else ?


----------



## MrsKA

Oh and Yah Kat !!! yes tell us all about it ? did it hurt ?


----------



## Cilnia

I know the feeling! Sometimes confident and the next day very negative.. :s hate it how our bodies and mind torture us like that! Grrrr.. we have to try to not let the negativity take over! :D


----------



## katrus78

It didn't hurt during the procedure cause I was under complete sedation. It does hurt now though... I took a nap and decided to stay in bed for the rest of the day. Good thing it's Friday and I have two days to get myself together until Monday. So, the procedure itself is like this: they do an u/s on top of your belly and get the eggies by inserting a long needle which pokes through the vaginal wall and through each follicles, sucking the follicular content into the catheter attached. The walls of my vagina (sorry, tmi) don't hurt but it's the whole area around both ovaries hurt. I'll see of I have any Tylenol, but it should clear in a couple of days, just in time for transfer. They will call me tomorrow to let me know how many were mature and how many fertilized out of 9. Then they will call me again on Sunday to let me know how many are still doing good and whether they want to proceed with transfer on Monday or wait til Wednesday.


----------



## Laura617

Kat - sorry you are hurting Hun but keeping my fingers crossed that they fertilize and mature!


----------



## katrus78

So, they called me with fertilization report today. Out of 9 eggs retrieved, 8 were mature, and all 8 fertilized. I am holding my breath for tomorrow's report. They said the transfer most likely be on Wednesday, but it all depends on how many will survive until Monday. If less than 5, than they will transfer on Monday. And all the pain from egg retrieval is gone now. I tried to stay in bed the whole day yesterday and today.

Hope everyone is doing good. Where is everyone at right now?


----------



## MrsKA

Ohh yah Kat thats good isnt it ????

AFM - i'm not really sure how many DPO I am now LOL I think 7-8 days maybe, im going to be an idiot and test from tomorrow onwards with 10miu IC ! I don't really have a clue if I am or not, the one thing that I have noticed that is different from the other times is that my cervix is quite high and quite firm but I know I can't read into that too much. 

How is everyone else ???


----------



## Cilnia

omg Kat!! That's so awesome! 8 is a great number. So your eggies are now fertilized and waiting to become blastosyst or something like that? Wow this is going so fast :| 

looking good MrsKa!!! Pleae share your outcome with us! Either way it goes. IT's still super early... but i feel this month is going to be a good month :)


----------



## katrus78

Yeah, it's really good. I mean I know some people get 20 and more eggs but most of them end up losing a half anyway. They say that women on antagonist protocol (specific meds i was on) end up with fewer eggs but those eggs are better quality. I hope it's true. I am very very anxious to hear how they are doing today, and how many are still going strong. 8 was a good number to start with, so fx :)

Cil, bye bye to our af! Let's make it our month!

MrsKA, glad you got strong solid ff lines. Yey for testing!


----------



## katrus78

Hi girls! So I got an update report a couple of hours ago. All 8 embabies are doing good, still dividing! I asked for grading, they didn't tell me. They said to get ready for Wednesday morning for transfer, and they will not call me tomorrow, only on Tuesday to let me know what time to come in on Wednesday. I wish I could get an every day update but I guess they don't want to disturb little guys. 

I feel like the third day after retrieval is the most crucial, as many embabies don't make it to day 4. I am a little nervous they won't make it but the stats say at least a couple should make it.


----------



## MrsKA

wooooohooooo Kat that is awesome !!!! 

Thank Cil - HPT this morning was a BFN as expected, I am either 8 or 9 DPO now :D hopefully over the next few days I'll see what i'm hoping for !


----------



## katrus78

Lol MrsKA, you gotta admit, at 8dpo you are just doing it for fun, right? :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat keep your chin up. We are all rooting for those little eggies. They are all going to be fine. Wow I am sooo excited for you!!

MrsKa already 8-9 DPO...wowza feel like i missed a chunk!!! How you feeling this cycle?? Don't worry about a bfn...its still really early!! xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Also...anyone else find it weird that ja123 hasn't been on..and her ticker in her sig no longer exists??? Hope nothing happened to her :(


----------



## katrus78

Omg, I didn't realize that. I hope she is all right. You sure she had a ticker before? I can't remember for sure. 

Ja, where are you? Don't scare us! 

Sally, your little bean is a size of a pea! That is so visible. How are you feeling?


----------



## MrsKA

hahah yep totally for fun ! this is the first time ive had so many to play with !

I actually don't know how I feel, physically I have been a bit unwell but im in the middle of wedding season and its super stressful, the only thing really that makes me think that maybe there is a chance is that my CP is really high and firm every day. My boobs hurt on and off and have had vivd dreams but honestly who knows ! (I WANNA KNOW NOW though)


----------



## sallyhansen76

I remember very clearly she had only one ticker the one that counts the days that you found out you were preg. White with pink writing. REALLY hoping that im reading TOOO much into things. 
Kat Im feeling good, Had a few ms mornings otherwise still dont feel much different. WHen i went to my appointment thursday my doc said stop taking prenatals because a) didnt need them until 3 months and b) it was making me sick. I still take them..because i find it EXTREMELY weird for him to say that...so i just changed times that i take my pills (now at noon with lunch) and i havent had any problems. 

Mrska!! only a few days left hun!!! Got my fingers crossed for you! xxx


----------



## katrus78

Wow, yeah, don't stop the prenatals! It's is very important the baby gets frolic acid for the brain development. I used to have prenatals that had two pils in them, with one being fish oil pill. That fish oil gel pill made me nauseous so I switched to a different brand with only one pill, and been taking them for a year now. 

Maybe Ja took off that ticker cause it really only fun to have when you just found out. She didn't change her status under the avatar, so I hope all is well with her. 

Cil, how are you sweety?


----------



## sallyhansen76

I def will keep taking them. This doc really isnt making me feel confident either. Oh well good thing it was a one time visit. 
I ordered a preg journal online, hoping it gets here soon. 

Yes everyone else, i feel like i ve missed a week. Where is everyone else in their cycles? How is everyone feeling??


----------



## ja123

Hi ladies! I'm still here - not sure what's going on with my ticker? I don't think I changed anything (at least not on purpose!). 

Hope everyone had a great holiday weekend!


----------



## sallyhansen76

PHEWWW we got scared there for a second!!!! xxx glad everything is ok!! :hugs:


----------



## Laura617

Ja - glad to see everyone is ok too. 

Sally - that shocks me that a doctor told you to not take them. I think I would question that doctors judgement on everything from then out, but hopefully you find someone better.

Mrs - keeping my fingers crossed for you. That was my first sign with my last pregnancy. I was always told the cervix can change, not reliable, etc etc but I was checking and I knew it was different, it was high and I had a feeling from then on so I really hope that means something for you.

Kat - So excited for you. Whats going on now, are they for sure doing it on Wednesday? How long after that until you know if it worked (which it will of course!!)

AFM - I am cd17 and still waiting to ovulate. FF hasn't picked up O yet and looking at my chart I dont think I have ovulated yet so hope something happens soon. My poor DH lol hasn't been feeling well so I offer to give him a break last night and he says "no its ok, I will just make the deposit don't expect anything special" lol such a trooper.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sally - anything new, symptoms or appts?

Mrska - ooo, I hope so! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!

Kat - wow that is so exciting! Will it be like regular cycles where you'd have to wait about 2 weeks to find out if it worked? I'm crossing my fingers for you!

as for me - CD 19, still haven't gotten any definite positives on the opk, my chart looks interesting though. I'm getting worried, I hope I'll ovulate soon. DH and I have been BDing every other day since CD 8. I hope that'll work... :?


----------



## Cilnia

Hey girls! Had a busy weekend with family... 

Sal: how strange the doctor said that :S Especially the first 3 mnths are important! Very very odd... glad you fixed the problem on your own.

Laura: hope you will catch your eggie!! lol # your OH  That's so funny. 

MrsKa: got my fingers crossed for you!!

Yum: As long ad you BD everyother day i think you cover all days that way!! So that's good :) Hope to see a rise these days for you...

AFM: Ginseng is starting to kick in... cuz my libido is sky high... sorry tmi :blush:
Happy my cycle started again! really hope my O will be sooner this month :happydance:


----------



## MrsKA

HAhaha Cil !!! bet hubby isnt complaining !

Yume - Looks like maybe you could have CD 18 ?

Laura -fingers crossed the big O happens soon ! are you still BDing frequently just incase it slips under the radar ?

PHEW glad everything is ok with your little bean JA although WOW not really a bean anymore can't believe you are 11 weeks already ! 

Kat - any update on the eggs ?

AFM - BFN this morning but am only 9/10 DPO. I have had some cramps this morning which scares me as this is how my AF started last time ! about 5 days of cramping then Af came ! My cervix is still high and I was terribly hormonal yesterday but once again WHO KNOWS ! I'm having flat temps as well which is weird and not really much of a rise so to speak.... so so strange


----------



## sallyhansen76

HAHAHAHAH Cil!! Remember me saying this last cycle when i was taking it!! LOL bahahaha it is crazy stuff!! ;) How is it working with oh? Has there been any noticable improvements. 

Ja123 you are almost at 2nd trimester!! You must have had appoitments by now. How are you feeling otherwise. Soon you will know if its a boy or girl. Are you going to find out?? SOo exciting!!

Yum every other day is a perfect plan. O will surely be around the corner ;)


----------



## katrus78

No, no updates today on my eggies :( My friend just had a 3-day transfer today, she only had 3 eggs fertilized out of 7 retrieved, but thank god, all 3 turned out to be great quality and all three lived to day 3, so she just transferred two this morning. With all the cycle similarities, we just found out our b-days are within 1 day too! Soo weird.... I wouldn't be surprized, if we gave birth on the same day as well :) Anyway, I am just tightly waiting for Wednesday, counting the hours. I feel like the count down game never ends, I am constantly waiting for some milestone related to ttc...


----------



## MrsKA

OMG Im trying to not get too excited but I have had some very light pink spotting today accompanied by cramping ! OMG please let this be implantation !!! I could just be being very silly though as well as I seem to have recorded spotting on CD10 last cycle. EEEEEK but with hubby's history I wouldn't be surprised if an eggy did get fertilized and tried to implant last month but no luck ! I had a temp drop immediately after that spotting so will wait and see tomorrow what happens !


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA, very excited for you! Hope tomorrow's temp goes up!

How is everyone else this beautiful April morning?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mrska!! Oh!! That does sounds positive!! Keeping my fingers crossed!!!!!xxxxx
Kat it is really amazing how many similarities you two have!! Im happy for you to have found someone in such a position. :) xxx


----------



## Cilnia

Mrska: wow sounds great! I really hope this is your IB! How do you know about your temp dip? Is is reliable to check during the day? I sometimes check my temp during the day but i tell myself it's not reliable. 

Kat: lol, you must have found your best friend! haha! how wonderful. I cant wait to hear about your eggs....


----------



## katrus78

Hi girls! I am having a very difficult time getting one of my meds called Vivelle dots. So frustrated. my nurse was supposed to order everything at one time, and now I discover that I don't have one of my meds which I should start on the 12th, so the day after tomorrow. The seem to order through a big pharmacy, who in turn, send the order to another specialty pharmacy. It seems to have fell through somewhere in between, and I've spent an hour already trying to locate it and have them send it to me. Arrrhh!!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ahh hun! So frusterating, So sorry!! Uurrgh Hope they get their butt in gear


----------



## Cilnia

Nooo! How annoying :S you think the meds will get to you in time if they send it asap??


----------



## katrus78

I am not sure... I am still fighting to get those. Unbelievable. If they send it today, I will get them on the 12th, when I am suppose to start them. This is crazy. I wonder if my clinic has a back up plan like if they can provide one day worth of meds in case they don't arrive on time. I am sure I am not the only one it happens to.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Uhhh, How annoying. But you are probably right. This is probably not a first time, and soemthing this important, they probably have a plan b. ;)


----------



## ja123

sallyhansen76 said:


> HAHAHAHAH Cil!! Remember me saying this last cycle when i was taking it!! LOL bahahaha it is crazy stuff!! ;) How is it working with oh? Has there been any noticable improvements.
> 
> Ja123 you are almost at 2nd trimester!! You must have had appoitments by now. How are you feeling otherwise. Soon you will know if its a boy or girl. Are you going to find out?? SOo exciting!!
> 
> Yum every other day is a perfect plan. O will surely be around the corner ;)

Sally - I know! Crazy how time flies, huh? I have only had one appointment so far, at 8 weeks - and that was just boring bloodwork and general info. I go next week for the heartbeat appointment. I think after that I will finally be able to breathe a bit easier and not worry as much. And yes, I'm definitely going to find out the gender!

How are you feeling? Also - has anyone heard from Sunnii? Been thinking of her.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im sure you will breath easier after this appointment. Im so excited for you. :)
Please keep us posted. 
AS for me time is going SOOO slowly, first appointment in exactly 2 weeks, and have no idea what to expect. I do know i have a crazy scan the 16 Mai and sometime sthey can determine sex. So...ive been counting down to that at least. Im sure my dr will give me more appointments when i see her on the 24th. 

Also def let us know how it goes and the sex as well. ;)

And as for sunni, i think of her often too...dont think anyone has heard from her..:(


----------



## Cilnia

lol Sal, i remember when you told me about ginseng  It's not yet working any miracles on OH i think. Maybe in a few days.

Ja: will you tell us the gender? :) :) :) Or is it a secret... hihi


----------



## katrus78

Ok, so everything has worked out, the clinic does have some Vivelle dots on hand. Also, I left a message for the embryology lab with some bullshit question, just to get them to call me and try to find out how my embabies are doing :blush: They called me back, and said that yes, they do indeed check on the embryos daily cause they change their water (or whatever liquid they are in) and see progress, but they don't report to the IVF nurses every day. I asked to please please tell me, and they did, hooray! So all 8 are still alive! :wohoo: Out of 8, 1 is ahead of everyone, already half-way hatched on its own, 6 are great quality, grade 1A, and 1 is behind everyone, only an 8-cell still, but still going (it is equivalent to a 3-day embryo, and today is day 4). I am very happy about that. Sure hope to transfer two and to freeze the rest. Asked them if they could tell if any were girls lol. Of course they couldn't. :shrug: oh well, I'll take my chances. I know though that if it will be two boys, or one boy, my baby journey is not over :nope:
Oh, and tomorrow's transfer is at 8:30am!


----------



## MrsKA

Exciting Karina !!! so when wil they know if its all implanted and ok ?

Oh I meant my temp dropped the day after spotting last cycle ! My temp rose this morning but BFN ! the cramping is still only very mild though. I guess if implantation happened yesterday it will take a few days for hcg to start going right ? Oh man i'm 10DPO and you always see of people getting their BFP this early. I just want to see mine so I can be done with this torture !


----------



## sallyhansen76

Karina!! Oh my im soooo happy for you!! thats amazing! And MrsKa, this does look very positive!! And your right if you implanted yesterday it may take up to 3 days to show a positive hpt!!! xxx Oh im sooo excited for oyu both!


----------



## Cilnia

Omg see Karina!! Your eggs are marvelous!! You worried and worried but you have great quality eggs! Its awesome. Ill be checking my phone whole day tomorrow!! Are you going to do anything special those days?

Mrska: hcg doubles every two days! So it could still be too low to show oh a test!! Fx fx fx

Afm, having ewcm.. but i think because of my grapefruit juice ive been drinking. Ah well, started opk!


----------



## katrus78

Mrska, the implantation should happen either on Thnursday or Friday and it will be exactly like the normal tww :) only difference is that technically now I am 4 days into the tww since the embies were made on Friday, so tomorrow it will be 
5dpo. In IVF terms they say 0dp5dt (zero days past 5 day transfer). I learned new lingo in those IVF threads lol. I will be oficially testing with blood (beta) on Friday the 20th, yey! So the new count down will begin tomorrow. 

Cil, grapefruit juice def made me have tons of ewcm. And no, not gonna do anything special, I will probably be so scared to move that I will be lying flat in my bed for three days lol. They recommend to go on with your daily activities and to just take it easy and not lift anything heavy, but I am scared, so I will be online a lot picking out names and stuff :)

Mrska, it sounds really good, try testing the day after tomorrow again. It just looks like there are a lot of people who get bfps on 10dpo, but really it's not that often. Keep positive!!!!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - that is amazing!!! Oooo I feel this month is definitely going to be the month for you!!

Mrska - have you tested yet? or are you going to test soon?

as for me - sooo apparently, the opks I bought show up completely after a day. ugg, its so irritating LOL but I looked back in the past ones and found out that on CD 17, I had an extremely positive opk. good think we BDed the night before and the day after! sooo here's hoping that I just ovulated on CD 18 because I've been testing my temperature since this morning and it seemed to be going higher (of course I won't record it, i'll see if it stays high by tomorrow morning). But trying not to jinx myself!


----------



## MrsKA

Yume I have tested this morning and BFN ! will test tomorrow as well 

Karina so where do they implant the egg ??? I thought they pretty much put it into your uterus and all it has to do is implant so then it'd be like counting down from normal implantation time so like 2-4 days before +hpt ? because while the egg is traveling down the tube before implantation it is dividing but yours have already done that ? Sorry im so confused hahaha I dont know much about this.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hey y'all!

Sorry I've been so absent. I get really stressed out and withdrawn waiting to ovulate - I freaking hate having long cycles. :( It makes me feel like I'm missing out on normal ttc stuff. :(

Laura - I think we're at similar points in our cycle! 

Kat - GREAT news with all the IVF stuff. Having 8 fertilize and live to blastocyst stage is fabulous! I just know it's going to work for you this time!! Fx. 

MrsKA - Promising sx. Sometimes people don't get a (+) for several days after IB - FX for you!

Yum - Your chart is indeed interesting. Doesn't look like you've ovulated yet to me, though...what do you think? Isn't this all so frustrating?? Maybe you'll have a good temp rise tomorrow.

Cil - Maybe we can be cycle buddies again! And this time we will get BFPs. 

Sally - Hope all is going well. When is your next appt?? You said y'all were going to keep the sex a secret, yes? 

Keeping my fingers crossed that ovulation will happen soon for me. My CM sucks again this month, probably bc of the Clomid drying it all up. Even EPO isn't really helping. I THINK it's getting more fertile, though...there's just not much of it to check. :dohh:

Had a little temp rise today, but also woke up sick this morning, so I think it's a cold & not ov.

Anyway, ovulation should be soon (if I ovulate that is)...if this cycle doesn't work I'm going to see about getting an appt with the fertility doctor in town that I have worked with some. :cry: I just hope this cycle works.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Okay I retract what I just said, I took another OPK and it was pretty positive! and in less than in hour after having egg white CM! I think this is it! :D
https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/OPK.png


----------



## katrus78

Yum, time to bd your best!!

MrsKA, yep, you are exactly right, they put the embies directly to the uterus, and they will be ready to implant at that point, so I am expecting implantation to start anywhere from tomorrow evening to Friday. I still have HCG in my blood now from the trigger shot last week, so my choice is to either test by blood on the 20th or to test everyday from tomorrow to see HCG fainting out to blank and than hopefully rising again. And you - don't give up, keep testing, great PMA, hun!

Bump, good looking chart despite long cycle. About the fertility specialist - I was doing a lot of cycles just being monitored there, without even ttc, and it helps so much to know exactly what's going on. I hope everything is fine though, and you will get bfp before you are driven to reach out to them. 

I can't sleep, keep thinking about tomorrow. Thank you for all your support and positive encouragement.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - I wish you SO much luck tomorrow!! Just keep thinking good thoughts, and BFP thoughts!!! and thanks! :) BDing for sure!!

Bump - It is SO frustrating for sure! ugg, I swear sometimes I have to take a moment to De-stress myself because of all the waiting and guessing. Especially since I have odd cycles.


----------



## MrsKA

OHHH right I get ya know Kat hahaha 

DAMMIT my cramping has got worse and feels more like AF pain now :( will test tomorrow morning but will be interesting to see if temp drops tomorrow or not.


----------



## sallyhansen76

KAt today is the big day!! :) Im thinking of you,let us know how it goes.
Yum, on that test which is the control,and which the test. Never seen these tests before. So confused.;) Either way Bd!! whhooopp whooop happy dancing ;)
Mrska dont feel discouraged, I still have AF cramps, and its normal. Cramps arent always a bad thing. ;)

OH is very interested in knowing sex, so it wont be a secret. ;)


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi Everyone,

Sorry I've not been around. I have just really been feeling low and stressed about ttc that I just needed to take a break.  Feel a lot better now - it hasn't been my thoughts every waking moment this month. That's gotta be better right?

Well I think I'm about 4dpo - I had a positive opk test friday morning using clearblue digi, did a bit of b'ding but not the silly amount I did last month :) so we'll see what happens...

Now I need to catch up with everyone - how areyou all doing?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Louise, sometimes its good to get some much needed de-stressing time.Glad to see your back and in the tww.:) xxx Fx d for you love! xxx


----------



## katrus78

Louise, yey, we will be in the tww together! 
I am sitting in the clinic right now waiting anxiously for them to call my name. I put on a lot of pink, to send a universe a clue on what gender I want lol
I will def report back once I am back home. 
Hugs


----------



## sallyhansen76

Gooooodd luck!


----------



## Cilnia

GOOD LUCK!! Thinking of you!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Cilnia

Bump: I'm sorry you feel this way :wacko: I have the same thing with long cycles, i hate them! Hope this cycle will be better because of RJ and everything else i'm using. I hope you will still Ovulate... :thumbup: Then we can be cycle buddies! Like usually we are! :thumbup:

Yum: I don't know which line is the testline  But awesome! You go BD'ing and get us another BFP!! :D

MrsKA: I agree with Sal! Cramping isn't always a bad sign :winkwink: Aslong as there is no red, you're still in the game!!

Louise: glad your back hun! Everyone needs some de-stressing once in a while.. Gosh we can stress with the ttc can't we? I know what you mean.. Wish it was more relax


----------



## Cilnia

Hello there little eggies.... Two of you will make it to Karina's belly! How awesome is that? Now hold on tight, don't let go! You're about to be launched into a nice cozy warm new home. Feels good right? Now get settled, make yourself at home. Because you'll be staying here for 8 more months! You know, you can both stay if you like ^^ Don't think mommy would mind... lol!! Twin baby girls!!! Hold on tight!!! We would love to see you groww...

whoohoooooooo baby dance :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cil you are too cute! Love this! xxx


----------



## Cilnia

lol! I think they might listen to me, don't you think? :D


----------



## Cilnia

Sal!! Your bean is a blueberry!! How cute. It grows soooooo fast :| Unbelievable!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I know it is crazy!! If i saw it i would be able to actually mesure it with a ruler now!!! Just think only two weeks ago it would have been impossible to see with the naked eye!! 

And yours right now is getting ready to release the egg. ;) That will be fertilized and give you a BIG FAT BFP! ;)


----------



## Cilnia

And it has elbows, and knees and hands and feet.... aawwwwhhhhhh

Oh yeaahhh my eggie is preparing itself!!!! And then pooffff, fertilized :D Whoohoo!! Atleast, i really think it will be!! 

But first... the next one on the list for a BFP: MrsKA!!! MrsKA's HCG... show yourself!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I agree...!!!!!:)


----------



## ja123

sallyhansen76 said:


> HAHAHAHAH Cil!! Remember me saying this last cycle when i was taking it!! LOL bahahaha it is crazy stuff!! ;) How is it working with oh? Has there been any noticable improvements.
> 
> Ja123 you are almost at 2nd trimester!! You must have had appoitments by now. How are you feeling otherwise. Soon you will know if its a boy or girl. Are you going to find out?? SOo exciting!!
> 
> Yum every other day is a perfect plan. O will surely be around the corner ;)




Cilnia said:


> lol Sal, i remember when you told me about ginseng  It's not yet working any miracles on OH i think. Maybe in a few days.
> 
> Ja: will you tell us the gender? :) :) :) Or is it a secret... hihi

Of course I'll tell you guys! :winkwink:


----------



## Cilnia

I'm glad you will Ja123 :D 

Where is Karina!! I want to know how she is!!!


----------



## katrus78

Here!! It happenned!!!!!!! They put two awesome embabies back where they belong! I don't know what to think as I don't feel anything different. Its just so weird. I was scared in that waiting room. But everyone was so nice to me there and they said it should work as the uterus looked great and the embabies were top quality. They only had three to choose from, that were ready to go and showed signs of hatching through the shell, the rest need to grow one more day to be frozen tomorrow. But one of the best three is gonna be frozen today. I guess they have very high standards for freezing, so they will let me know tomorrow how many made it to freezing. I should also receive the photo of the two that are now inside me soon. I will post it here as its kinda cool. And oh, they didn't do assisted hatching as it wasn't necessary. 

I love you guys, you are the best!!


----------



## Cilnia

Omgg!!! Congrats!! It's safe to say congrats because i think this is fabulous. Now it needs to implant and then i'll congratulate u again. 

So proud of you, you did it!! Now one gets frozen, and tomorrow a few more. So you'll have backup for later right?! 

It's awesome news!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay i agree with Cil, Congradulations are in order. Just think, so very soon Kat, everything seems to have gone really well. Im positive this is going to work!! haha 9 more days until you will know!!! :)

Aww we love you too!!


----------



## katrus78

Thank you babe. Yep, you are right, I want to have a few for later. Even if it will work, it's better to use these frosties since they will be made from my younger eggs. I am very excited, and don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## Laura617

Kat - so exciting! Yay! 

I'm frustrated. CD19 and still no ovulation, grrr


----------



## Cilnia

Laura, isnt it possible you might have ovulated on cd14? Why are 2 dots white? Can you make them full again? What happens when you do that?


----------



## sallyhansen76

I think white cirlces are different times that she took the temp. Laura, u may have ovualated already. Did u try playing with future temps?? See if it eventually gives you crosshairs?


----------



## Laura617

The first white dot was because I took the temp early. I usually temp when I wake up at 7am but I had woke at 6:05am and just took it then and put the time in, so I used a BBT adjuster (i usually don't adjust temps) but just so I can have a full circle on that one. The other was because I was sleep deprived FF automatically put the white circle. I made that one full as well and no change. I thought CD14 might have been O as well because I had tiny amount of EWCM but its not showing it. I am going to go play with cm input in a minute, it was such a small amount that I didn't enter it. I've played with temps, I have to put in three days to get any crosshairs and then it just goes to the temp right before I added the three high days. I am fairly certain I am not fertile at the moment, cervix is closed and firm and I am pretty much dry (tmi) just confused by not seeing a clear temp shift.


----------



## Laura617

Now I'm even more confused lol I just went to check cm to see if it changed and im spotting. I think my body is seriously screwing with me lol.


----------



## Yumenoinu

On the test is the left side is the test and the right side is the control. My camera kinda stinks, but there is a very dark purple line on the test, and there was another this morning too! :)

Kat - I'm so happy for you!! I'm glad the procedure went smoothly, and hopefully implantation is soon!! :D

Mrska - keep your chin up! don't let the cramping get to you unless AF comes. But until then, just keep thinking the best!

Ja - I want to know the gender as well!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura, i ve heard some women spot with ovulation..maybe that?? Its WAY to early for af...so im thinking you had that....

Yum, I dont want to be a bummer lol and maybe im wrong, but the line has to be darker than the control or equal to. You said your camera isnt good, maybe thats why, but to me the line looks a little lighter than the control...so almost there??


----------



## MrsKA

Yah congrats Karina, can't wait to see the pic ! 

Well bad news here im afraid :( temp drop, increased pain and more pink bleeding which is how my period starts. :( I am 99.9999999% sure that I am out so thats me until October :( maybe its for the best as my specialist rang yesterday and the Gyno Oncologist FINALLY got back to him and wants to see me because of how long my hcg levels took to drop after the miscarriage. All things happen for a reason aye and weirdly I feel a little relieved, at least now I know.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww im sooo sorry :hugs:..Why until october hun?


----------



## MrsKA

Im a photographer and am busiest between December and May. This was my last month as ive managed to keep December and Jan free of work but I have bookings for other months that I need to adhere to plus we want to buy a house this year and wont be able to afford the repayments unless i'm working.


----------



## sallyhansen76

I am sorry hun. Maybe something will happen when you least expect it. Sending you my hugs xxxxx


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA, I am sorry sweety. Let us know what your specialist will say. 

Laura, when I look at your chart it does look like day 14 was your o day. And spotting... hmm, maybe early early implantation? See if it will go away and when. 

Sally, I was excited to see the blueberry too lol, you'd be able to actually hold it between your fingers! Wow.


----------



## Laura617

Mrs - So sorry hun :hugs::hugs:

Well the spotting lasted all of like 15 minutes lol I tend to check frequently during things like that and now its completely gone, not going to stress about it just very odd for me. Will have to wait and see what happens next.


----------



## Laura617

Alright so I decided that since DH is away tonight I would pick up an OPK this afternoon so that I would know if it was positive I should BD before he leaves. Took it and got a faint line. I never do OPKs because it stresses me out too much to worry about peeing on something all the time lol but I know a faint is a negative but does that mean I for sure haven't ovulated and the faint is showing that O may be on the way in a few days or does it mean nothing at all?


----------



## Cilnia

MrsKA: I'm sorry hun... :( Let's hope for a miracle when you least expect it!

Laura: for me, personally, it doesn't mean a lot. I have a line through out my whole cycle. Sometimes even almost as dark as the control line. There is no telling if my ovulation is near or not because after ovulation i also have the same lines as before. 

Maybe you could try to do some more these days? Unless you don't want to.

The temp on 17, was sleep deprived right? You could also discard that one and see what happens. Sleep deprived isn't very reliable to begin with, so wouldn't matter if you'd discard it.


----------



## katrus78

Laura - Can I just add that the temp adjuster is not reliable at all! I specifically checked my temp at different time intervals in the morning, and when I compared to the temp adjuster results, it was very much off. So yes, I would either make up a temp to what you think it would have been or just discard it. About the opk - I get some kind of a line before and after o, so it coul be that you just passed it as well as it still maybe coming.


----------



## sallyhansen76

And if I use myself as an example, your two temps that are a little different, could make the whole difference. My first month charting i didnt use same time, was so sporadic that ff never found a temp rise.
When i started same time temping my temps barely moved throughout my cycles.Maybe those single temps are blocking it for ff to detect a subtle change. 

As for the opk, I agree with cil. The small line could be your normal level of LH, could be the end of asurge or the beginning of one. Soit doesnt offer many answers.


----------



## Laura617

Thank you for your opinions ladies, you are great. I am not a fan of the adjuster either as it seems it changes it too much and my temps never really fluctuate that much. 
So anyway I took the two wierd temps and changed them to around the same as the temps around them. Thankfully both temps had a steady couple of temps on either side so felt ok just making them fit with those.
FF didn't give me crosshairs though, but what do you think now?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Either on day 14 or 16 is a possibility. TO me anyways


----------



## katrus78

Sorry baby and I know I may be wrong but I still think you Oed on cd14, since now all the temps after cd14 are other than 6 temps before cd14 (going by the TCOYF book). 

AFM - Just found out today that they were able to freeze 5 embabies. So I have to pay tomorrow a whooping $850 for the first year of storage. Also, today is the 8th day after my ovidrel trigger shot, and I did a test to see if the HCG hormone from that shot is out of my system. The test was negative, so I assume, it is safe to start testing and if I will see a second line, it will be the beginning of a true bfp. I won't test though for a couple of days. It kind of felt bad for the first test to be a bfn...


----------



## Laura617

Kat - seeing a negative is never fun but I'm going to view it as a good thing because now you will know for sure that your BFP (when it shows) is a true BFP.

I am thinking I O'd on cd14 as well. That spike right after is similar to what I got last cycle and it fits in with where I O'd last cycle as well. Not sure why my temps came back down so low after though but oh well.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Kat - SO exciting! Fx for you!!

Laura - I agree, I think you Ovulated on CD14 as well.


----------



## MrsKA

Yah Kat 5 frozen embies is fab !!! 

I dont know what the hell to think I need help ladies ! Look what Fertility friend has done to my chart !

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33d319

I am so confused I am either 13 DPO or 10 DPO !!! AF was due today and I had a small amount of spotting but nothing since but cramps still. I was SO sure I was out but now I don't know. I need to get his down in words, have a look and see what you would think cos im so torn 

Ok so what makes me think im NOT pregnant is: 

-The cramps I have had for the last 5 days exactly like last cycle they seem to painful to be normal for implantation
-My temp following the same pattern as last cycle, Drop then rise on my AF due day
-Lack of a decent rise in temps 
-Lack of sore boobs (they do hurt on and off but not much)
-Light pink spotting on 3 occasions first thing in the morning (only when I push tp up though) and so close to my AF due date
-All the BFNS I have got, at 13DPO I would expect to see something on a 10miu test (unless I did ovulate CD16 but I kinda doubt that)


What makes me think that I am pregnant 

-The vivid dreams I have been having for the last week 
-I feel quite sick in my stomach today 
-My cervix is still high 
-Lack of period (although they are really light anyway, tomorrow will be more of an indication unless I did ovulate on CD 16)
-Fatigued and feeling a bit spacey

What do you ladies think ? be totally honest if you think there I things I need to exclude in my thoughts !


----------



## Cilnia

Hmmm good question. I would probably say CD 16, because your rise was higher and you've had some days with EWCM. whilst on CD 13 you still got some EWCM in the next few days. CM tends to dry up pretty fast after Ovulation.

Look at Sal! (maybe she can post her link of her chart for you) She didn't get a proper rise after 14 dpo i think... before that is was as usual. So anything can happen basically..

You do spot, that could be a good sign!? Spotting at 7 DPO and a temp dip at 9 dpo... looks promising :) Hopefully your temps will stay up these days!!

Kat: how are you feeling? another day has passed... i takes a few days for HCG to show up in your urine ofcourse... but maybe you could have some symptoms??

AFM:
I'm shocked by the amount of EWCM i have. Thanks grapefruitjuice... :) Don't have a pos OPK yet, but somehow i think it will be earlier this month. Maybe i just think that because of all the 'fake' EWCM i'm having.... as far as it can be fake.. i don't know :S
Well.. can't wait to be in the tww!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

hey girls!

Kat - woohoo! things are going so good for you!

Cil - i don't know, maybe you could be very fertile right now!?

Mrska - i think you o'd on CD 17, cuz ovulation takes place the day before the temp spike.

Louise - I think you O'd on CD 14 girl.

As for me! Temp spike this morning! :D


----------



## katrus78

Cil, no, no symptoms at all :( I wish though. I was shooting for Sunday testing, but from what I read it's way too early, and I do not want to be disappointed. Yes, and that grapefruite juice is really awesome for cm ))))

MrsKa, how are you feeling today? any changes? Any spotting! Let's hope you did ovulate on 16th. 

Yum, yey for a definite temp spike!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

I think I'll ovulate tomorrow (if I didn't today)...finally have some EWCM, even with the Clomid (yay! it usually dries me right up). 

So, fx for ovulation to happen and for this to be our cycle. All of us! 

Although, I'm trying not to get my hopes up this cycle as I was so disappointed last time.


----------



## katrus78

Really looks like o is tomorrow! Get that eggie, Bump!


----------



## Cilnia

Awesome bump! Not cycle buddies causr i havrnt ov'd yet! Lol. Hope you caught the egg!

Kat, started poasing??


----------



## MrsKA

Im out :( BFN and red blood today. I still feel quite sick in my tummy though and had ANOTHER vivid dream so obviously my body is just a massive b*tch and loves to torture me ! 

How are you getting on Kat ?


----------



## Cilnia

Oh no MrsKa!!! :( That sucks.... I'm so sorry...


----------



## katrus78

I am so sorry MrsKA! Big hug. Go spoil yourself with something. What a rollercoster ttc is, right? 

I am doing ok. No symptoms at all still. Starting to have a major poas issues. Had to force myself to pee this mooring and not save some to poas. I spent like an hour reading online about when is the earliest people test, and yes, very few lucky ones get their bfps as early as 4 days after transfer, but most don't show a faint second line until the 6th day after transfer. So I don't think I will be testing tomorrow as I don't want to be disappointed.


----------



## Cilnia

That's the best you can do Kat. Atleast 6 days waiting. I would be dying to poas.. but then again wouldn't want to see a bfn eventhough it's too early. I do think it's a bfp though!

So in 3 days.... you will be sharing your bfp with us!! Trust me babe!


----------



## Cilnia

I'm having a lot of AF like pain/ovulation pain... I had a - opk today, but i think i'm near. I'm having cramps on and off all day and a few days ago it started to feel tight. This has to be one big gigantic egg!!! I'm feeling positive. 

Sal, the Ginseng is starting to work a bit oh OH :) How great is that ?


----------



## katrus78

Yesterday, i went to BabyGAP to buy something for the baby, just for good luck... And couldn't. Was scared to jinx it. I am really torn on when to test again. So can you guys vote? :)

1. Way early, just for the heck of it - this Sunday, April 15th
2. Still early - Tuesday, April 17th
3. On time - Friday, April 20th
4. Don't test, wait for first Beta - April 23rd


----------



## Cilnia

I vote for 2 !! :) :) Though i'd really like to know...... But i think #2 is best option for now. Not toooo long a wait...! So yeh 2!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies, sorry been mia for awhile. Been totally crazy at work. So sorry mrs Ka :hugs:
Cil O should be around the corner!! whoohoo And double bonus for working on oh!! haha i tell you that stuff is good!! ;)

And kat, I am sure you wwill get a bfp, so testing early may break your heart for nothing...but, i think you will hvae a nice strongg eggie in there so im going for test a lil early. lol I vote 2 as well. ;)

As for me, bloat is very noticable now. Hoping it doesnt go away.  Also ms is kickin my arse.  haha At least i only have morning sickness and not all day sickness. ;)


----------



## Cilnia

Great to see you again! Sorry to hear work is so busy, dont forgt to rlax!
i look forward to MS lol! I just like the fact its for the baby haha


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska - OH no! I'm so sorry :( i know it will happen for you soon!

Kat - isn't it horrible waiting? it drives me crazy! 

Sally - ms, gotta love it though? :)

As for me - yay for staying at a hight temp! w00t. I knew those OPKs were positive! :) I am officially in the TWW! This time thought, I'm going to not symptom check and just relax and try not to think about it.


----------



## Cilnia

Awesome yum!! Lets hope for a big fast positive ...!! No symptom check will prob be a hard one :p


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

MrsKA - So sorry. :( 

Cil - I haven't yet either, maybe I did today. We shall see. Maybe your temp will go up soon and we can be buddies again. :)

Sally - Sorry you're feeling sick. :( At least it's for a good reason!

Kat - I vote #2!!!! :thumbup: Test Tuesday!

I'm hoping ovulation will have happened today. Kind of regretting not using some OPKs this cycle, bc I don't get a good ovulation dip when I'm on Clomid (I always have a really good drop the day of ovulation when I don't use it, though). When I overlay the last Clomid cycle to this one, though, it looks really similar. SOOO Fx for today to be O-day. 

I'm getting pregnant this cycle. There is no other choice. And all of you are coming with me. :)


----------



## Cilnia

Positive OPK!!!!! Im over the moon, we bdt yesterday (the real thing) and will again. Our libido is great fpr the first time since ages. And im having a short cycle which is super!! 
I feel so good atm..!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum, Awesome tww starts now!!! :) Plus it will be your last ;) Stay positive hun I'm sending u lots of :dust: xxx And for symptom spotting, just remember that no symptoms is a good sign and like sunni she had a lot. So nothing is definite. It will be hard, good luck! xx

Bump! Im hoping you o d today too, at least this way the rest of you will be in tww together. :) So excited. And i love your attitude thats the way to go!!:) Need everyones BFP now!! xxx

Cil!! Love this!! Great libido (thanks Ginseng..that stuff is like rocket fuel..haha) and early cycle (seem to be following my pattern right to a BFP love whoop whoop) Good luck bding tonight again too!! xxx


----------



## Laura617

Quick post from me. I'm on my phone so can't really check posts but sending lots of positive vibes out to everyone.

My chart is confusing me so much this cycle. Still no crosshairs. I had a huge dip yesterday then back up today. So now debating if I did O on cd14 this would be a good time for implantation dip but could also mean I was ovulating or could mean nothing at all.... Ugh


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura617 said:


> Quick post from me. I'm on my phone so can't really check posts but sending lots of positive vibes out to everyone.
> 
> My chart is confusing me so much this cycle. Still no crosshairs. I had a huge dip yesterday then back up today. So now debating if I did O on cd14 this would be a good time for implantation dip but could also mean I was ovulating or could mean nothing at all.... Ugh

I think it looks JUST like an implantation dip!! Fx!




No ovulation for me. I'm broken. :( Looks like it's time for a call to the fertility doc. I finished by Clomid about 15 days ago and still nothing. :dohh: Had good CM, but no temp rise. Maybe tomorrow...:wacko:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura i think cd14 looks like possible o. So this dip could be implantation. Fx'd hun! xxx

Bump Im sending lots of o vibes for you hun! ;) O is on its way! xxx


----------



## Yumenoinu

Crosshairs! finally! haha, the wait has truly begun! :) Ovulation CD22 just like i thought. but weirdly I'm not anxious this cycle like I have been all the other cycles. I'm very relaxed....wonder why?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay!! :)


----------



## katrus78

Took a walk with oh and son today, and on our way back we were passing cv pharmacy, so couldn't resist the urge and bought two packs of frers. Now I have 7 frers in total, enough to test away before my beta :) I am bad I know. But it somehow makes me feel better just having them. I am a true poas addict lol

Laura, still think you Oed on 14th.

Yum, yey or crosshairs! I know the feeling :) I hope your temps will sty high!

Bump, I am sure o is just around the corner for you. But if you do go to fs, make sure it's a really good clinic, cause it sucks you in deep very fast.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Took a walk with oh and son today, and on our way back we were passing cv pharmacy, so couldn't resist the urge and bought two packs of frers. Now I have 7 frers in total, enough to test away before my beta :) I am bad I know. But it somehow makes me feel better just having them. I am a true poas addict lol
> 
> Laura, still think you Oed on 14th.
> 
> Yum, yey or crosshairs! I know the feeling :) I hope your temps will sty high!
> 
> Bump, I am sure o is just around the corner for you. But if you do go to fs, make sure it's a really good clinic, cause it sucks you in deep very fast.

Yah, there's actually only two REI doctors here, so not much of a choice. However, I have worked with one of them some and she also kind of acts as my mentor, so I know her relatively well and she is just fabulous. Plus, her IVF rate is 60% higher than the national average. :thumbup: Hopefully it won't come to that, but if so at least I know I have a good doctor on my side.


----------



## Laura617

So I realized I had a day of watery cm that may not have been on cd17. I have had really mixed cm sense cd 15 it's like creamy but more watery. Anyway so I took that out as it could have been creamy and bam I got crosshairs for cd14. 8dpo! Lol


----------



## katrus78

Laura, how awesome! And what a beautiful dip on day 22. Hope now you feel much better!

Bump, well it's great you have an RE that you already know and like. And yes, the success rate is a huge factor when choosing a clinic. Mistakenly, I haven't looked up the success rate or my clinic when I registered there but luckily it turned out to be good. The only thing I wish they had is a don't-bring-babies-with-you policy. Anyway, i hope you o very soon, i feel really bad seeing you upset and discouraged. Maybe tomorrow will be the happy o day for you, I certainly hope so. Hugs, sweety. Hang in there.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Laura, how awesome! And what a beautiful dip on day 22. Hope now you feel much better!
> 
> Bump, well it's great you have an RE that you already know and like. And yes, the success rate is a huge factor when choosing a clinic. Mistakenly, I haven't looked up the success rate or my clinic when I registered there but luckily it turned out to be good. The only thing I wish they had is a don't-bring-babies-with-you policy. Anyway, i hope you o very soon, i feel really bad seeing you upset and discouraged. Maybe tomorrow will be the happy o day for you, I certainly hope so. Hugs, sweety. Hang in there.

Oh see i like when they have the babes with them - makes me feel like it will happen or like the clinic is doing a good job. :) Plus if I end up doing REI I totally want my patients to bring their kiddos to visit. Makes the job that much more fulfilling. :)


----------



## katrus78

I get it from this point of view, and I guess this is why they allow it as well. However, I saw a couple of times girls in the waiting room break down when the babies were there. There was no conflict, but I could def understand their pain. In Chicago, most clinics actually don't allow babies there for that very reason, so my clinic is kind of an exception to the rule. I'll admit it first, I do feel awkward seeing babies there. I guess people feel so different, and they can't satisfy all, but I am glad it's the only thing that bothers me, and not to an extreme point.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Temp spike! Yay! CD22 ovulation...boo. Hate long cycles.


----------



## katrus78

OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't help it and I tested ten min ago with a FRER, and I can see the faintest line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had my son look at it and he saw it too! I can't believe it. Wow. Wow. Is it really happening? This is insane. Too bad I have to go to work now. I probably won't be able to concentrate. Please stick, little bean!

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/Baby%20and%20Bump/7e72f744.jpg


----------



## Cilnia

Yaay temp spike!! That's great. Last month i had my O on CD24 :( Pfff... annoying!!! 

Kat, testing tomorrow right?! :) Exciting!! 

Hoping i'll get my temp spike tomorrow.


----------



## Cilnia

OMG OMG FAINT LINE??? Are you nuts? This aint no faint line!!! This is a visible super BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats hun, i knew it...!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cilnia

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Karina has a BFP! Whoohoo!!! :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, thank you baby!!!! All of you have been so amazingly supportive through the whole thing! I love you, my closest strangers in the whole world! 
I still can't believe it. :cloud9:


----------



## Cilnia

Youre very welcome!! Thats so beautiful 'closest strangers' lol!!

Im soooo happy for you its finally happening! How are you feeling? Symptom wise, bc i know youre probably jumping up n down lol...!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I couldn't help it and I tested ten min ago with a FRER, and I can see the faintest line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I had my son look at it and he saw it too! I can't believe it. Wow. Wow. Is it really happening? This is insane. Too bad I have to go to work now. I probably won't be able to concentrate. Please stick, little bean!
> 
> https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/Baby%20and%20Bump/7e72f744.jpg

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!

Faint line?! Are you crazy?! That's a great line!!



Cilnia said:


> Youre very welcome!! Thats so beautiful 'closest strangers' lol!!
> 
> Im soooo happy for you its finally happening! How are you feeling? Symptom wise, bc i know youre probably jumping up n down lol...!!

I like that too! Cute. "closest stranger"


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG OMG OMG OMG KAT THATS A HUGE BFP!!! WOW we KNEW IT!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!!!!! yay!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Man now I cant concentrate at work!! lol This is amazing!!! :) You started a trend, there are more to come!! :) :hugs:


----------



## Cilnia

Sure are sal! Who's next on the list? Who is what dpo? I'm 0 dpo lol..


----------



## sallyhansen76

0?? You got a positive opk yestrday??????


----------



## Laura617

Wow this is the best thing ever to come on and see this morning! Soooooo happy for you Kat, that's no faint line that's a good BFP!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Karina, how did you tell OHor did u yet? How did he react?


----------



## Laura617

Lol cil - 0dpo? Good luck catching the egg.

Afm - it's nice to have crosshairs but I think there is always something to stress about lol. I had another big dip today, will see if it comes back up tomorrow or I'd AF is coming. Either way I can't see those dips as a good thing


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - that is sooo exciting! OMG, I'm so happy for you!!!

Laura - don't give up hope until AF comes!

As for me - I decided on FF to just discard the OPKs because i got really confused, turns out (according to FF) that I O'd on CD 20, so I'm actually 6dpo today. which would make some kind of sense since I had a temp drop. but who knows...i'm just going to go with what FF tells me lol


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, guys. 

My first official beta test is next Monday the 23rd, days away. 

I still have no symptoms whatsoever... and I told OH... I said: "Captain, congratulations, you now have two stripes!" (he was a captain back in Russia). He laughed and said: "Captains don't get stripes, they get stars" Than I said: "Ok, than you get two stars!" Than, like 20 min later, when the information settled into his brain, he calls back talking like a weirdo lol:"What do I have to do now? What do I do? I don't know what to do?" I am expecting a few more phonecalls throughout the day at different stages as he processess it more :)


----------



## Laura617

Lol Kat that's funny. My DH was like that the first time, could just see him going through stages. First shock, then panic (even though it was planned lol) then acceptance and excitement.


----------



## Cilnia

How cute Kat  Wonder how my OH will react... Have no idea!

Nice to see crosshairs. The second dip is strange.. hmm.. but your not out yet like Yum said! It could be anything actually.

Yum: Either 4 or 6 dpo, the dip looks good :) Hopefully it goes up tomorrow!


----------



## katrus78

Laura, yeah, second dip is suspisious, but your charts sometimes do have a zig-zag pattern, so let's hope it's normal for your body and doesn't mean af is coming.


----------



## Cilnia

6 more to go ladies! We've had 4 bfp's already :) And that's since 3 months.


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi Ladies!

Well sorry I've been away again. I came back ready to chat a few days ago then life got in the way! Busy with work and then sick with a stomach bug. Just managed to get back on today and had a quick catch up on what I've missed.... OMG! Karina I am so so happy for you:happydance:

What a great day to find my way back to the thread! Love and baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Cilnia

Welcome Louise! 5 more days and youll be joining her? :D how are you doing? Hope your stomaxh bug is gone soon..


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

I knowwww - so excited for Kat. Fx for a sticky bean! :thumbup: Hope you're starting a trend of April happiness, K.

I'm ready for some more celebrations. :happydance:

Cil - I'm 1 dpo. We are buddies again. :thumbup:


----------



## LouiseSix

Thanks Cil, feeling a lot better now but just tired as it kept me awake for a lot of last night. Should be able to get on here to chat more often now as I will working at the computer most evenings.

I'm weirdly not thinking about being pg this month - can't believe I'm being so blase about it after the last three months of stressing:)


----------



## Laura617

Louise - glad to see you back, hope you are feeling better,

I'm trying not to stress about my chart, its not like I have control over it so will just watch and see what happens. It's just odd but hoping the temp comes back up tomorrow. I keep feeling like its really possible this month and just want my chart to agree lol


----------



## MrsKA

OMG KAT !!!! Im SO SO SO excited for you! have been checking in to see how you were going ! Congratulations !!! and agree with the others that isnt a faint line !


----------



## Cilnia

Laura, i see you went up again! Now let's stay up :)

Louise: isn't it nice to relax and not think too much about ttc?! Wish i could do that too.. lol!

Dpo 1 guys! yes!! Had a temp spike. Finally my chart is looking steady. Nothing i can do anymore.. just waiting waiting waiting... Arrr... hate the waiting :(  I want to poas so badly!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hold on girl, you ll be gettin your bfp soon. 

Laura, you temps are rising!! Whcih mean crosshairs soon! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

...Mr drs office just called first appointment was in exactly one week from today...now they are trying to pish it to the 2 of mai!! ahhhh This is INSANE!


----------



## Cilnia

Nooo way!!! Noobs.. they cant keep doing that. What did you say?


----------



## ja123

Hi ladies! Just catching up on posts after being out of town for a week.

OMG KAT -- YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Told them to figure their crap out because i wasnt taking another day off with OH. We both schedualed this! They said thye ll call back.


----------



## Laura617

Ja - good to see you, how are you feeling?

Sally - hope they get their act together!

Yes my temp went up today but apparently not enough since FF took away my crosshairs. Oh well a rise is better then a fall so will try to be positive about it going up at all


----------



## Laura617

I just noticed that if my temp goes up again tomorrow it gives me back my crosshairs so I feel better about it now


----------



## Cilnia

Hope it will get you your crosshairs back Laura! Anyhow i do think you ovulated, so even if you don't get them... you did ovulate imo :)

Sal: Sigh... have they calles back yet? Your right you shouldn't just say 'yes'. they have to figure something out to get you your appointment! This is crazy!

Karina how are you hun ?


----------



## ja123

Laura - I'm feeling great! I had my first real OB appointment today and got to hear the heartbeat/see the baby flipping around - so cool!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay ja!! Did they give u photos?? Can u post one?? :) So excited for you!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

ja123 said:


> Hi ladies! Just catching up on posts after being out of town for a week.
> 
> OMG KAT -- YAAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:




ja123 said:


> Laura - I'm feeling great! I had my first real OB appointment today and got to hear the heartbeat/see the baby flipping around - so cool!

Wow, awesome, Ja!! I cannot believe you're already out of your first trimester. That is so great...seems like just yesterday you were getting a BFP. :winkwink:


----------



## Laura617

Cil - I think I did too so keeping it cd14 in my mind, it's just nice when the chart agrees lol.

Ja - that's so exciting!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sally - wow, thats messed up, they shouldn't do that!

Laura - you did go up! don't worry, crosshairs will come back.

Cil - hope you stay up! I'll be watching your chart!

Kat - how is everything?

As for me - temp went straight back up! I'm crossing my fingers but i'm trying not to get too excited. I don't want to be disappointed again.


----------



## katrus78

I took another test this morning, and the line was a little darker. Yep, I am gonna poas every day or every other day to make sure it's still there I feel like for as many bfns as I have seen, I need to look at the bfp as much as possible. I have a feeling that it's gonna go well, and now I am curious if it's one or two that stuck and if they are boys or girls.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> I took another test this morning, and the line was a little darker. Yep, I am gonna poas every day or every other day to make sure it's still there I feel like for as many bfns as I have seen, I need to look at the bfp as much as possible. I have a feeling that it's gonna go well, and now I am curious if it's one or two that stuck and if they are boys or girls.

:happydance:

yayayayayayyayaya!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura617

Kat - YAY!!!

Yum - your chart looks good. Fx


----------



## Cilnia

Looking good Yum! Looks like a ID.

Yaaay nice Kat! :D You pee on sticks as much as you want... you deserve looking at those BFP's!!


----------



## ja123

sallyhansen76 said:


> Yay ja!! Did they give u photos?? Can u post one?? :) So excited for you!!

They didn't give us a photo for this one, and the one we took with our phone is hard to see - but I will definitely post one for the next scan!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww, well at least you got to see your little bean. Kat your ticker makes me soo happy.  silly i know!!
Yum, nice dip!


----------



## katrus78

Lol, Sally, I cant believe I finally get to have one of those... Chose pink one because I am silently rooting for team pink. I really really want to get another ticker from widget box.com, but can't figure it out how to fit it in here.


----------



## katrus78

Oh, I want you guys all get preggos so bad! We'd be such a cool bunch of bump buddies! Who is next, who is next?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay! now youll be so excited to get to the next week. Wed are my fav day of the week now, new baby week AND pay day!! haha AMAZING! 

Just copy and paste two codes into your signature and it should work.

And i think Laura and Yum are pretty close to their bfp now. Then bump and cil i think are in their tww too. So 4 coming up ;)


----------



## LouiseSix

I'm in my tww too!

Wow Kat I can't believe it! So pleased for you. I like to read at the top where is says 4bfps- let's add to it xxx


----------



## Yumenoinu

Ja - that's so wonderful!

Cil - I might sound kinda dumb but what does ID mean? lol


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

LouiseSix said:


> I'm in my tww too!
> 
> Wow Kat I can't believe it! So pleased for you. I like to read at the top where is says 4bfps- let's add to it xxx

Yah - let's do it. :) 

When are you testing?!



Yumenoinu said:


> Ja - that's so wonderful!
> 
> Cil - I might sound kinda dumb but what does ID mean? lol

ID = Implantation Dip. 

Fx that's what it is!! When will you test?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Bump - ah okay! and I'm thinking of testing on my birthday! the 19th :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ahhhhhh yes louise!! I tink u are the closet to testing!! Whooho and same uestion, when u testing?


----------



## Laura617

I'm not sure when to test here. I'm coming to the end of 11dpo and my longest luteal phase since charting was 12dpo. With how crazy my chart has been I don't know though


----------



## katrus78

It's a little crazy towards the end, but still looks like you ovulated on cd14. My last af was also on march 24, and egg retrieval was on CD14, so if you were to test tomorrow, I'd say it's safe. Unless you want to wait til past the af due date.


----------



## Laura617

I will test tomorrow if my temp goes up more (my crosshairs for cd14 will come back then).


----------



## katrus78

I will keep everything crossed for you!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura617 said:


> I will test tomorrow if my temp goes up more (my crosshairs for cd14 will come back then).

:dance: Fx for you!!

And for Kat twingirls:)


----------



## Cilnia

Laura, cant wait for you to test!! Fingers crossed temp goes up! Or atleast stays the same.

Kat, how is your OH today? :p what stage is he in now? Lol! Excitement?

2dpo..! Had a baby dream.. soooo sweet. I was carrying a newborn all day long. Feeding it, changing it, cuddling.. Till my friend asked her baby back. Lol. Darn!
Nipples are very sore.. had this only the first month after bcp. That month was crazy, had all the symptoms there were. Stupid bcp. But this time it cant be bcp, so hopefully it means something!!


----------



## Laura617

Cil - thanks. Hope your dreams mean something good.

I've not been symptom spotting at all but started to last night. I kept having a pain just to the right of my belly button, worse when I moved or bent over.
I've been having odd dreams the past week. Like obsessing over past friends then last night I dreamed of zombies lol. Wasn't a bad dream was just about preparing.
And on the tmi front I have not gone dry (cm wise) since ovulation. Usually I do but not yet. I'm having what looks like creamy cm but it's more liquidy. Don't even know if that means anything


----------



## Cilnia

I remember Sal talking about quite watery CM... Is it like that? That's actually interesting.. Don't want to do the symptom spotting for you lol, but i think it sounds good ;)

My boobs hurt a lot actually. Not just my nipples, but the sides of my breasts hurt. I'd rather not wear a bra right now but i should lol.
Do any of you know if i should stop my honey + cinnamon? I don't know if it's supposed to be used after O...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura, I had no symptoms in my tww. BUT what i did find strange WAS my cm (which i STILL have now) its creamy but watery throughout the tww. Reading up on 8 week progress they said some woman willl experience this at this point (8 week) and they gave it a name which i forget now. Some tehnical jargen. so I was early with it and maybe you are too!!  but id say YES great sign!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cil, i kept using it throughout, not really sure. I d say try. ;)


----------



## katrus78

Sally, your baby is a raspberry! How cute!

Cil, I heard sore nipples is a great sign, so fx!

Laura, your temp went up today! Have you tested? :)


----------



## Cilnia

Ok thanks!

So we have two poppyseeds, one raspberry and i wonder how big Ja123's little one is atm... Orange perhaps? So cute!!! I'm so happy i'm a part of this :) :) heehee!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im pretty sure Ja is a prune. :)

YAY FRUIT!!! We need more poppyseedS!! Come on ladies!! xxxx :dust:


----------



## Laura617

My temp went down today (Kat I just updated so maybe you saw yesterday temp?). Not a lot but dont think I am gonna test. I can't imagine being pg with these low temps.

Sally - that's exactly what my cm is like. Creamy but watery creamy lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yup i honestly didnt know what to make of it. Wasnt sticking together but was thick like creamy...lol tmi maybe but hope this helps


----------



## Cilnia

I've seen charts of pregnant woman with such temps. Usually they go up and down with such charts. Some charts are steady and some not.. Your not out till the ugly one shows her face!!! And she will not because i send her away.. :D


----------



## Laura617

Lol cil hope you really did.

I was searching FF and have seen charts like mine too, was just being moody. My back and boobs are so achy today.


----------



## ja123

I changed my signature ticker to the fruit one as well - looks like baby's a plum right now


----------



## Cilnia

Laura, have you had achy boobs before? 

Ja123: Cute!! We're beginning to have a nice smoothie here :) lol. We need more fruits!!! and poppyseeds, they are healthy! hahaha.


----------



## Laura617

I usually have sore BBs during ovulation (which i did cd14) but tends to go away close to af. Last month I did have sore bbs around AF as well but not as much as this time.


----------



## katrus78

Cil, lol, who is the second poppyseed? You said we have two? "Nice smoothie" - hilarious :rofl:


----------



## katrus78

https://babystrology.com/tickers/
I want one of those! But when I cut and paste the code into the siggy, it's not working!!!!! Arrhh! Help, comp wizzards!


----------



## sallyhansen76

That ticker is cool! you you need a bb cide for tickers to work


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cilnia said:


> Laura, have you had achy boobs before?
> 
> Ja123: Cute!! We're beginning to have a nice smoothie here :) lol. We need more fruits!!! and poppyseeds, they are healthy! hahaha.

A smoothie, lol. :haha:

I'm gonna go ahead and say the rest of us all have mini-poppyseeds. Mine is probably about 4-5 cells right now. :winkwink: Gotta be positive, right? :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - aww that really is so cute, a rasberry!!

Ja - yay for plum! getting so big now!!

Laura - i agree with Cil, don't count yourself out, you never know!!

Cil - hurray! you're really getting up there with the temps! I'm crossing my fingers!

As for me - still not symptom spotting (trying SO hard not to and not stress myself), still a high temp! I am hopeful but at the same time I am skeptical. I don't know.


----------



## Laura617

So I caved and tested, wish I would have done it this morning with FMU but the urge came and I couldn't resist lol. Bfn :-(. I instantly thought I saw a line but no color and it might have been in my imagination so at best its probably the indent that FRER get


----------



## katrus78

:cry: Laura, even after a while there is nothing? Have you checked?


----------



## Cilnia

katrus78 said:


> Cil, lol, who is the second poppyseed? You said we have two? "Nice smoothie" - hilarious :rofl:

D'oh, you have two beautiful girly poppyseeds growing there!! :cloud9:


I'm going to research how to help with the ticker.


----------



## Cilnia

bba: lol good one! Mine is traveling down the tube and also about 4 cells :D We're microscopical poppyseed buddies :D

Laura: i'm sorry you got a bfn... are you sure there wasn't a real faint line? Remember Ja123's first test? I didn't even see it! Hope so hun.

Karina: sorry babe i can't find a different ticker, it has flash and this board doesn't support flash.

Yum: looking good hun! Looks like an implantation dip this way.. :)


----------



## Laura617

I have pics
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc213/laura_617/603c53ef.jpg
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc213/laura_617/f566a176.jpg

I really think I see something but no color that I see and it went away.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohh i do see something....hmmm but like you said no color....btu mine were tough to see to in the beg. Im sure this is the start of something great!!!


----------



## Cilnia

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/laura.jpg

There sure is something! But i cant' see the color also, looks so light. but if you look closely there is a slight pink color on the right side. :| Exciting :|


----------



## Laura617

But what was there completely disappeared. 

I took the pics immediately. Then after 5 minutes went back to take more hoping it had gotten darker but instead it was gone. I thought indent but don't think indents go away? I dunno. 

I immediately called DH crying lol saying it had a line but now it's gone. Took him a minute to figure out what I was upset about lol!


----------



## sallyhansen76

aww hun, you bfp is coming. your not complelely out. Ive got fingers toes legs, arms and everything else corssed for you hun!


----------



## Cilnia

I think, the less hcg is visible the less long it is there before it dissolves.. i think.

There sure is a line babe!!! Even if it was for a few min. They say you have to look at the test only for 5 minutes, after that - throw it away! So.... you had a line, then not. you saw the line in the 5 minutes, then you 'throw it away' and don't see the line dissappear. therefore - you have a line!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katrus78

Cil, I love you girl :) Oh, and yeah, I didn't get it about the two poppy seeds at first, thanks for clarifying, hope my second seed isn't offended lol

Funny, I suppose we are all at work, and I doubt any work gets done at all lol :)


----------



## Laura617

Hope that's true. I'm reading a lot (damn google) about it and it all just sounds negative but as long as the witch doesn't show I will try to hold out hope.


----------



## Cilnia

It's 9 pm here, so i'm sitting in front of my laptop and watching TV  lol.

Love you too babe! And i love your 2 little ones...! :D


----------



## Cilnia

Laura617 said:


> Hope that's true. I'm reading a lot (damn google) about it and it all just sounds negative but as long as the witch doesn't show I will try to hold out hope.


Good!! Keep it that way!! Positivity. It's what your belly needs atm :thumbup:


----------



## Laura617

Noon here and just gave my kiddo lunch and about to put him down for a nap lol he keeps giving me kisses and patting me on the back, sweet little guy.


----------



## Cilnia

Awh, that's so cute.. I saw your pics on fb and he's really adorable!!


----------



## Laura617

Thank you. Now if only I could give him a little brother or sister lol!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Definitely something there! Fx that it's a real line and not an evap. Tomorrow FMU?!


----------



## Laura617

That was my last test, left over from last month. So if I go out today I will pick up more otherwise will test again friday


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well Fx you go out today,  Otherwise fx d until Friday!! xxx


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hubs just asked me if I'd started my period yet...he knows I ovulated just a few days ago lol - he clearly does not understand how all this works. :) He's adorable. I love him.


----------



## sallyhansen76

awww bless him :)


----------



## Cilnia

Lol sounds like my guy haha. When i show him my pos opk he's like.. ah we missed it? Lol!


----------



## Cilnia

3dpo.. boobs still hurt and especially the nips. Cm is very creamy and thick. Tmi sry.
My fertilized egg is travelling down my tube and will implant in a few days! Pos thinking :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

YAY! yes it is!! It ll be there soon!


----------



## Laura617

Cil - love that positive attitude!


----------



## katrus78

Hi girls. I noticed some pink spotting on my pantiliner and than on the toilet paper when I wiped. Gave me a little scare. Hope I am not losing one of the babies. :(


----------



## Laura617

Kat - it's very common to have a bit of spotting early on but can you call your clinic to be seen sooner to make you feel better?


----------



## katrus78

I called them yesterday (when I didn't see the spotting), and changed my appt from Monday to tomorrow, Friday. Hopefully, everything is fine.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Early pregnancy spotting is very common - up to 30% of normal pregnancies will experience some degree of spotting in the first few weeks. 

If you start having severe pain or heavy bleeding you definitely need to call your clinic - otherwise, the best thing you can do is stay well hydrated and off your feet!


My temp took a nose dive this morning. It's way to early for an implantation dip, so I dunno what the deal is. Hope it comes back up tomorrow.


----------



## Laura617

Kat - as bump said, it's common but glad your appointment is tomorrow so they can give you piece of mind. It's so hard not to stress but try to be positive.

Bump - never no I have heard of super early implantation but either way it's too early for AF so I'm sure it will come back up.

AFM well I'm 13 dpo, my longest luteal phase since charting was last month at 12 days so figured I would get AF today but my temp went up! Breasts are still super sore, back is achy.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura617 said:


> Kat - as bump said, it's common but glad your appointment is tomorrow so they can give you piece of mind. It's so hard not to stress but try to be positive.
> 
> Bump - never no I have heard of super early implantation but either way it's too early for AF so I'm sure it will come back up.
> 
> AFM well I'm 13 dpo, my longest luteal phase since charting was last month at 12 days so figured I would get AF today but my temp went up! Breasts are still super sore, back is achy.

:test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura...that is soo positive hun!! wow, chart temp up...no af boobs sore!! Ahhh so excited!! I think we have more poppyseeds for our smoothie!

Bump maybe bad sleeping?? :( Maybe later just disregard it??


----------



## Laura617

BabyBumpAhead said:


> Laura617 said:
> 
> 
> Kat - as bump said, it's common but glad your appointment is tomorrow so they can give you piece of mind. It's so hard not to stress but try to be positive.
> 
> Bump - never no I have heard of super early implantation but either way it's too early for AF so I'm sure it will come back up.
> 
> AFM well I'm 13 dpo, my longest luteal phase since charting was last month at 12 days so figured I would get AF today but my temp went up! Breasts are still super sore, back is achy.
> 
> :test::test::test::test::test:Click to expand...

DH is picking up tests today do will test in the morning, if AF hasn't shown of course.


----------



## katrus78

Laura, very eggciting!!!!! Test!!! 

Bump, I'd say don't worry about it, I think it just a fluke, not an implantation and not af, just happened :shrug:

Sal, wanna see your bump :winkwink:


----------



## sallyhansen76

I wont be posting pics on here...but ummmm maybe private message with the photobucket account?? Ill take another pic tonight to show you...i ll re-post the first as well. ;)

Now you will have to start your little bump photos!!! How exciting!!


----------



## katrus78

Yey! Thank you! I remember the first one. Mine has no bloat even, just pure fat lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

Stop it!! Im sure you will notice a change within a very short time!! :) 
Mine all water retention of course but i can feel my uterus (i think) just above my pubic line getting harder...


----------



## katrus78

I remember that's what it felt like for the longest time, my belly area getting hard. My belly really started to grow only after 5 months!


----------



## Cilnia

Laura: omg.. this is really cool. I don't know what time it is now but i can't wait for you to test again! 

Kat: I understand you got scared. But like the others said, pinkish is nothing to worry about. It's also further implantation! I'm glad though you'll get your app sooner.

Sal: I want to see your bump also!! You could maybe post in our special photobucket  

Bump: It could be ID... i've seen them on 4 dpo actually..


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

sallyhansen76 said:


> Laura...that is soo positive hun!! wow, chart temp up...no af boobs sore!! Ahhh so excited!! I think we have more poppyseeds for our smoothie!
> 
> Bump maybe bad sleeping?? :( Maybe later just disregard it??

Maybe - I have been sick and coughing a lot at night and stuff. :shrug: Who knows. I agree with Kat - I wanna see the bumpy bump bump. Include me in the PM! :)



katrus78 said:


> Laura, very eggciting!!!!! Test!!!
> 
> Bump, I'd say don't worry about it, I think it just a fluke, not an implantation and not af, just happened :shrug:
> 
> Sal, wanna see your bump :winkwink:

Thanks - hope you're right. Well I mean...I hope you're right about the not af. I'd be so pissed. I had some cramping last night though...and a short luteal phase last cycle (not 4 days obviously...but shorter than normal).



Cilnia said:


> Laura: omg.. this is really cool. I don't know what time it is now but i can't wait for you to test again!
> 
> Kat: I understand you got scared. But like the others said, pinkish is nothing to worry about. It's also further implantation! I'm glad though you'll get your app sooner.
> 
> Sal: I want to see your bump also!! You could maybe post in our special photobucket
> 
> Bump: It could be ID... i've seen them on 4 dpo actually..

Really?? Now you're getting my hopes up. ;) Maybe I have an over-achieving, Olympic runner grade blastocyst in there. :winkwink:


----------



## LouiseSix

Laura: :test:

Kat: Try not to worry and stay positive :)

Hi everyone!

AFM: AF due Sunday, no cramping which is unusual for me and very very sore boobs! But sure I'm not pg and I'm thinking about next month already :coffee:


----------



## Laura617

So DHs work schedule changed and he won't be able to pick me up any tests tonight. So I just ran down to the market and got 2 cheapies. Will take one in the morning but will probably take the other in a few hours (holding pee now lol). 
Everything I am feeling makes me feel positive but as soon as I got the tests home I started to feel negative, like obviously the FRER should have shown something more if I were. I dunno.


----------



## Cilnia

laura, if you implanted around 9 / 10 DPO (when your temps were so strange.) HCG could have gone like this. 
9 dpo - 4 (everyone has some hcg in their body)
11 dpo- 8
13 dpo - 16
15 dpo - 32

(doubles every 48 hours i heard). So your HCG could show a faint line on a frer, not necessarily a big line. 

Louise: when are you testing? Too bad you don't feel preg... but a lot of woman don't and still turn out to be!

Bump: Maybe you have ovulated early in the morning on CD 22, which makes you 5 dpo now if you look at timing. Even more possible ;)


----------



## Laura617

Cil thank you for that breakdown, made me feel more positive!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura, remmeber if you test now...when i tested mid-day it was neg and it had been positive that morning and the next. So dont get too discouraged if its bfn. Im sure you got a little bean in there!!

Louise, thats a good sign!! :) Fx d crossed for you hun!

Bump I ll be putting you on the list. I feel so bloated its crazy. Im curious to see Jas bump! She should be starting a good bump now!! :)


----------



## LouiseSix

Cilnia said:


> laura, if you implanted around 9 / 10 DPO (when your temps were so strange.) HCG could have gone like this.
> 9 dpo - 4 (everyone has some hcg in their body)
> 11 dpo- 8
> 13 dpo - 16
> 15 dpo - 32
> 
> (doubles every 48 hours i heard). So your HCG could show a faint line on a frer, not necessarily a big line.
> 
> Louise: when are you testing? Too bad you don't feel preg... but a lot of woman don't and still turn out to be!
> 
> Bump: Maybe you have ovulated early in the morning on CD 22, which makes you 5 dpo now if you look at timing. Even more possible ;)

Not planning to test before missed period this month and I'm determined to stick to it!


----------



## Cilnia

Great Louise! Fx for you AF won't show!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Fxd louise!!! Whooott whooottt more poppyseeds!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cilnia said:


> laura, if you implanted around 9 / 10 DPO (when your temps were so strange.) HCG could have gone like this.
> 9 dpo - 4 (everyone has some hcg in their body)
> 11 dpo- 8
> 13 dpo - 16
> 15 dpo - 32
> 
> (doubles every 48 hours i heard). So your HCG could show a faint line on a frer, not necessarily a big line.
> 
> Louise: when are you testing? Too bad you don't feel preg... but a lot of woman don't and still turn out to be!
> 
> Bump: Maybe you have ovulated early in the morning on CD 22, which makes you 5 dpo now if you look at timing. Even more possible ;)

I agree with Cil - if you're late and have good temps you're totally preggers. Can't wait to see your BFP tonight. :)

Cil: I guess that's true. I've ovulated on CD21 that past two months and my CM really made me think I would ovulate on CD21 (so much so that I was shocked and angry when my temp didn't spike on CD22 lol)...trying not to get my hopes up too much tho, I hate the disappointment. I want to be positive, but I also don't want the let down of getting my hopes up. :dohh: I hate this!! I never thought it would take us 7+ months. :(

Louise - That's good, my life would be much less stressful if I could just not test early. :) It's hard!


----------



## Laura617

I tested BFN. I am not really upset by it as it was afternoon and a cheapie test. I think thats why I got two as I just needed to pee on something to hold me over. Hope tomorrows is better with FMU. I hate waiting lol :shrug:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura617 said:


> I tested BFN. I am not really upset by it as it was afternoon and a cheapie test. I think thats why I got two as I just needed to pee on something to hold me over. Hope tomorrows is better with FMU. I hate waiting lol :shrug:

:hugs: Sorry. :( 

Will be patiently waiting for your FMU BFP tomorrow. :)


----------



## katrus78

Laura, god I hope so much you will get a bfp tomorrow morning! Gonna be looking forward to tomorrow morning when I log in here!

Went to look at the onl rental apartment around here that I had hopes for. My lease expires end of May, and I need a bigger place to live, especially because my mom will be coming here soon and staying for a few months, and next year she will be moving here for good. Anyway, I hated that apartment. The one I rent now, I have been living here for 5 years, and it is great, but only a one bedroom. It has a huge balcony and it looks so homey and cosy inside. I am going to beg my landlord to let me do a month-to-month rent without a contract, and hope I will find something soon. Oh said he will help me with the whole move, of course, but now am worried I won't find anything.


----------



## Laura617

Thanks. I'm nervous just hope my temp stays up at least. Good to have others support as well.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Patiently waiting for lauras bfp ;)

Also Kat your appointment is today! whooohooo!!! LEt us know how that goes, although you ll probably only get the results later? And you will find an apartment when the right one comes along. ;)


----------



## Cilnia

Wow Laura's temp went up!!! Did you see??? This is awesome! Can't wait for her to test!!

Kat, i really hope you will find a great apartment soon.. It's very difficult finding anything here, so i know how it can be. :S Also i'd like to know how your appointment went today. What did they check and what did they say?


----------



## Laura617

Yes my temp did indeed go up. BFN though :-(


----------



## Cilnia

Darn.. not even a faint line? :(


----------



## Laura617

Nothing that I see. I'm so confused and bummed.


----------



## katrus78

Oh, man... well, I am gonna hope til the end that this is just one of these cases when bfp shows late. AF, stay away!

I did go to the clinic today for a blood test. They checked HCG and progesterone level. Didn't say anything, it was just a lab, it's like a conveyer in there. Had a scare of almost loosing my phone. I dropped it in the parking lot by the clinic, didn't notice of corse, than discovered I didn't have it, went to the car, back to the clinic, people tried to help me by calling my phone... but thank god I found it in the parking lot! I have soooo much stuff saved in that phone, it's ridiculos!


----------



## Laura617

I hope so too but really knocked my hopes down a bit.

I would freak if I lost my phone, glad you found it!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura617 said:


> Yes my temp did indeed go up. BFN though :-(

Nooo...:growlmad: WHAT?! How can that be?? Surely it's just a late BFP, you're two days late, right? How many months have you been tracking luteal phases? That's so not fair. :( It has to be a positive. 



katrus78 said:


> Oh, man... well, I am gonna hope til the end that this is just one of these cases when bfp shows late. AF, stay away!
> 
> I did go to the clinic today for a blood test. They checked HCG and progesterone level. Didn't say anything, it was just a lab, it's like a conveyer in there. Had a scare of almost loosing my phone. I dropped it in the parking lot by the clinic, didn't notice of corse, than discovered I didn't have it, went to the car, back to the clinic, people tried to help me by calling my phone... but thank god I found it in the parking lot! I have soooo much stuff saved in that phone, it's ridiculos!

Patiently waiting for your results!! :) Did the spotting stop??


----------



## Laura617

This is only my third month charting. First month was 10 day luteal phase and next was 12.


----------



## katrus78

Yep, spotting stopped, it only lasted half a day. So weird, as I grew to be a secret non-believer in the implantation bleeding (remember, I had spotting EVERY SINGLE MONTH from 4 to 13 days before my period, and it never turned to a bfp). But I guess I was wrong, and the whole world is right since I just had some light pink spotting, and it is most likely due to implantation.

So, I just got my results. HCG level was 288, and progesteron 39 (don't know the average, or what it means, but that's that). Also, they already made two more appointments for me for HCG and P4 for Monday and Wednesday next week, just to make sure HCG is growing. And *May 02* is the date for my first u/s!!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

kat - yay!!

Laura - don't give up! I'm crossing fingers for you!!

As for me - I'm not going to test early, I'm going to try to wait till closer when AF is supposed to show. I don't want to bum myself out or get my hopes up like last month.


----------



## Laura617

Kat that is so exciting!! u/s appointment already booked, can't wait to hear how it all goes!


----------



## Laura617

Yum good luck holding out, fingers crossed you get a bfp


----------



## Cilnia

Awh Laura :( I'm sure the bfp will still come!!


----------



## Cilnia

Kat! The HCG is perfect! Just as it supposed to be.


----------



## Laura617

Cil - I hope so but think I would have at least got a faint line by now.


----------



## Cilnia

Look at this chart:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ChartGallery/146536.html?u=1

bfn's till 16 dpo :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay kat so exciting!! u/s the 2nd!! whoot whoot!! better post that pic! cant wait to see the two little beans!! ;)

Laura some dont get bfp until day 21 GOod luck!! its coming!!


----------



## Laura617

I really hope that's the case for me. Thanks for the positive feedback and thank you cil for the chart.
As long as temp stays up I will try to be positive.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Yep, spotting stopped, it only lasted half a day. So weird, as I grew to be a secret non-believer in the implantation bleeding (remember, I had spotting EVERY SINGLE MONTH from 4 to 13 days before my period, and it never turned to a bfp). But I guess I was wrong, and the whole world is right since I just had some light pink spotting, and it is most likely due to implantation.
> 
> So, I just got my results. HCG level was 288, and progesteron 39 (don't know the average, or what it means, but that's that). Also, they already made two more appointments for me for HCG and P4 for Monday and Wednesday next week, just to make sure HCG is growing. And *May 02* is the date for my first u/s!!!

Great!! :happydance: 



Yumenoinu said:


> kat - yay!!
> 
> Laura - don't give up! I'm crossing fingers for you!!
> 
> As for me - I'm not going to test early, I'm going to try to wait till closer when AF is supposed to show. I don't want to bum myself out or get my hopes up like last month.

You TOTALLY have an implantation dip!! How can you possibly wait?! I'm such an impatient wuss lol.



Laura617 said:


> I really hope that's the case for me. Thanks for the positive feedback and thank you cil for the chart.
> As long as temp stays up I will try to be positive.

:thumbup: Fx.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura617 said:


> I really hope that's the case for me. Thanks for the positive feedback and thank you cil for the chart.
> As long as temp stays up I will try to be positive.

Look - Almost 15% of people still get a (-) at 14dpo when they are pregnant! 

Edit:
Oops - forgot to include the link lol: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=14


----------



## Cilnia

Bump, your chart is looking good! And i agree.. Yum should test earlier... lol just kidding hun! do whatever you feel is best!! :D


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Everyone's charts still look awesome this AM - praying that second line pops up for laura today!!!


----------



## LouiseSix

Great news Kat.

Laura I was in your situation last month - stay positive x


----------



## Cilnia

Any news Laura??


----------



## Laura617

Temp still up. I'm not going to test again until tomorrow or Monday, just trying to relax and give it time.


----------



## Laura617

To add to my confusion I'm now full blow symptom spotting lol. So far my breasts are still really sore, I've had a couple skin breakouts (DH was kind enough yesterday to point out the giant pimple on my nose) and I've been checking my cervix which has felt a little open until today and now it's tightly closed.


----------



## Cilnia

I know i'm not suppose to say anything :-#:-#:-#:-# So i wont!!


Spoiler
I totally think you're preggers and really hope it will implant further so you get a :bfp: Seriously, look at your temp...!


----------



## Laura617

Lol cil I like the positive comments!


----------



## Cilnia

:friends:

5 dpo today... Lots of cm, much more then usual. but it could be because of my grapefruit juice which i still drink... I don't know when to stop actually. i like the taste so i'll just finish my bottle. Nipples still hurt, both of them. Last time only my left side. Oh well.. patience patience! :thumbup:


How are my pregnant ladies?? I would really like to hear how you're doing and how you're feeling. I really don't mind you talking about it even though i'm not preg yet. Tell us all! :kiss:


----------



## Laura617

Hopefully those are all good signs! Your chart is looking good so far.


----------



## sallyhansen76

OH wow Laura, i have to say those temps are telling a WHOLe other story than the spotting. I am praying hard for you my dear!!! xxxx :dust: :dust: 

Cil lots of cm is good. :) As for the grapefruit juice i stopped after o and started pomegranate juice after which helps prepare your uterus for implantation. SO get on the pomegranate juice. ;) Either way you eggy is going to burrough itself nice and cozy for nine months. Its just traveling dwoon right now. ;)

As for me, lots of bloating, tiredness, and feeling sick. In general very BLAH. lol Mentally I'm stoked and in a good mood and happy to be pregnant...just wish my body could catch up. hahaha only 3 days till my first prenatal. getting excited. OH is too, he's counting down to our u/s the 16 of may. lol. 
My grandma bought me a bunch of baby socks and hats. Im excited.


----------



## Cilnia

How cute Sal! I love baby socks... :) 

Hopefully you'll feel better soon, but i think you'll have this atleast first 3 months right?  Ah well.. you know what you're doing it for ! lol!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cilnia said:


> I know i'm not suppose to say anything :-#:-#:-#:-# So i wont!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> I totally think you're preggers and really hope it will implant further so you get a :bfp: Seriously, look at your temp...!

TOTALLY AGREE with your "spoiler" lol.


----------



## Laura617

I love baby socks too and hats. I had tons of little hats for my son but he hated hats and wanted them off lol.
Looking forward to hearing about your first appointment.


----------



## katrus78

It's so funny you guys are talking hats and socks cause I just went to baby gap website (had a $30 coupon) and bought some really really cute hats and another piece of clothing (like a bear suite). Tbh, I actually bought two of each lol, in case I get twins. If I don't, I have one friend with a 1 month old that can use it and another friend who is due three months before me. Here, look:

Bear suite
https://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=80377&vid=1&pid=562648&scid=562648002

Hats:
https://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=50789&vid=1&pid=149967&scid=149967002

https://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=50789&vid=1&pid=475476&scid=475476002


I was drooling over this stuff since I started stimming, and now finally gave in.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> It's so funny you guys are talking hats and socks cause I just went to baby gap website (had a $30 coupon) and bought some really really cute hats and another piece of clothing (like a bear suite). Tbh, I actually bought two of each lol, in case I get twins. If I don't, I have one friend with a 1 month old that can use it and another friend who is due three months before me. Here, look:
> 
> Bear suite
> https://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=80377&vid=1&pid=562648&scid=562648002
> 
> Hats:
> https://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=50789&vid=1&pid=149967&scid=149967002
> 
> https://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=50789&vid=1&pid=475476&scid=475476002
> 
> 
> I was drooling over this stuff since I started stimming, and now finally gave in.

Dying. Adorable.


----------



## Laura617

Kat I love it!

I love the bear suit. We goto a lot of hockey games so needed something warm for my son to wear so we got him a bear suit too, one of my favorite clothing items.

https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc213/laura_617/7653b69a.jpg


----------



## Laura617

I might have including that in my pics that I shared, I forget now lol


----------



## katrus78

Yes, you did, but I love that picture of Sammy! And yes, gotta admit those bear suits are adorable. I thought I'd get these and then everything else will have to be cheap, from Walmart or something. I spent a lot of money on clothes for my son when he was a baby and now think it was totally stupid, I'd rather invest it in something more worthy, like early swim lessons (developmental stuff) and such. 

Bump, how did you get our chart to show like that? I really like it, very cool. 

Cil, just a few more days and testing you go!

Louise, so when is your af due? Tomorrow? I know you are waiting till you are late. How much late? :) I want someone to poas and burst the good news out to this thread!


----------



## Laura617

Most of his clothes are Walmart or outlet. They out grow so quick I don't see the need to buy the most expensive thing.
Very smart of you Kat.


----------



## LouiseSix

AF showed today x


----------



## Cilnia

Oh darn Louise :( That sucks big time!! I'm so sorry... Make this your day with lots of chocolates and icecream!! Big hug hun!


----------



## LouiseSix

Thanks Cil, would love to but I've got to work all day even though it's the weekend as it's actually impossible to do me job in the hours that I'm paid to do it and if I don't do it to a good enough standard I'd most likely be bullied out of it. DH has taken DD to the park and I can't go even though I have spent the whole week at work too and not been with her.

Sorry to vent but I'm feeling rather sorry for myself. Is it any wonder I can't get pregnant with this kind of stress? Not really sure in what ways my life can change in the immediate furture though.

Thanks for the support x


----------



## Laura617

Louise - sorry AF showed and so sorry you are stressed. I don't really have any advice to offer, I worked a job like that and it's so frustrating. You can always rant here though :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

So sorry Louise! :( Keep your head up. It's def frustrating to be busy and exhausted all the time - I sometimes feel like I live in the hospital. Even if you have to work try to take five or ten minutes to at least do something for yourself - stop and buy some pretty flowers on the way home or something. 




Laura - Not that I'm anxious or impatient, but TEST RESULTS?! Your chart looks awesomeeee.


----------



## Laura617

Lol bump I decided not to test until tomorrow. I just don't wanna see another bfn. I had convinced myself last night that temp was going to drop today so I would be wasting a test... Didn't expect it to go up even more.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura617 said:


> Lol bump I decided not to test until tomorrow. I just don't wanna see another bfn. I had convinced myself last night that temp was going to drop today so I would be wasting a test... Didn't expect it to go up even more.

You're killing meeeeeeee. :winkwink:

Just kidding, I understand. You're stronger than me. :)


----------



## LouiseSix

Thanks. It actually just helps a lot to know other understand/sympathise.

I've made a new resolution. I've set an amount of time outside of work hours that I will do work in and whatever is not done in that time, is not done. I will just have to accept the consequences. Otherwise this job will kill me.

Thanks for listening (or reading!) x


----------



## Yumenoinu

Louise - I'm so sorry hun!! next cycle for sure! I just know it!

Laura - I'm so excited to see you test! your chart looks fantastic!!

Bump - when are you planning to test??

As for me - still haven't tested yet, I'm very relaxed not trying to symptom spot, if something happens i quickly tell myself its probably AF so that way if AF shows I won't be so disappointed. I don't know what to think of my chart, what do you guys think?


----------



## Laura617

Yum your chart looks good so far. When is AF due?

I'm just leaving the store with tests in hand, nervous now that I'll get another bfn. Hope not.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Laura - crossing my fingers for your bfp! and my AF is due by the 25th.


----------



## Laura617

Alright so when I got home I realized I had not peed in like 6 hours so figured that was pretty good to go ahead and take a test, BFN.
I think FF must have been wrong about O date, maybe this current climb is my actual temp shift.


----------



## MrsKA

Hello ladies, i'm still popping in from time to time and just wanted to say sorry about the BFN's and Af's showing up :( Fingers crossed for you others waiting for your BFP !

AFM I cant tell you what a relief not TTC is ! I still really want to be pregnant but not thinking about it every minute of the day is making time go very quickly ! I would totally recommend taking a break for all you TTC ! obviously still BD but not charting and checking everything and not having it on your mind does help !

The only problem with TTC here is remembering that we are not TTC and to use protection we have already stuffed up and almost stuffed up again last night ! Last night thankfully I remembered before DH finished but he was still in there for a little while with no condom YIKES. I'm not sure what the chances are but we fully BD unprotected at 3am on CD8 and almost again last night on CD9 !!! If I ovulate on CD 13 it would mean I would have fully BD 5 days earlier. I know that sperm can live for up to 5 days but what do you think the chances actually are ? EEEEk i'm a little bit freaked out now especially as I had my first normal period this month it was 7 full days ! so my lining would be really fresh and new ! it'll be just my luck that as soon as im not trying to get pregnant I do !!! Im just a little worried as I have my appointment with the oncologist on Thursday and if she wants more tests done or is concerned about anything being pregnant would be very very bad !


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Yumenoinu said:


> Louise - I'm so sorry hun!! next cycle for sure! I just know it!
> 
> Laura - I'm so excited to see you test! your chart looks fantastic!!
> 
> Bump - when are you planning to test??
> 
> As for me - still haven't tested yet, I'm very relaxed not trying to symptom spot, if something happens i quickly tell myself its probably AF so that way if AF shows I won't be so disappointed. I don't know what to think of my chart, what do you guys think?

I think your chart looks good! 

Not sure when I'll test - I'm 7dpo today and my chart looks wonky, no clue what to make of it. Maybe Thursday? We'll see. 



Laura617 said:


> Alright so when I got home I realized I had not peed in like 6 hours so figured that was pretty good to go ahead and take a test, BFN.
> I think FF must have been wrong about O date, maybe this current climb is my actual temp shift.

Sorry hon. :( I think your chart looks right. =/ I have no idea why your AF is gone and tests are (-) but I'm hoping it's a BFP that's come late. Fx. 


AFM: 7dpo today - my chart looks awful, no clue what's going on there. Had some really intense cramping today, so I'm hoping AF doesn't come early again (last cycle it was a 9 day luteal phase).


----------



## Laura617

I know I'm not out until AF shows but I feel pretty close to out right now.

Looking forward to seeing you guys test and get BFPs!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Louise. sorry about Af hun and work seems to be a real bugger. Hope you can stick to your resolution and that it won't get you into too much trouble. 

Laura, sorry about the new bfn but its still not over. Im so sorry hun that this bfp is being so difficult for you! ;) its a stubborn little bugger

Yum, you are VERY strong! wow!! haven't tested yet. Well if you wanna wait till your late, how long is your lp? If its 14 i d test 15. Lp can vary a few days (laura is the exception cuz its a bfp ;)) so technically you should have a bfp the day after your af is due. There is a place for stats about that somewhere..i ll have to try and find it another time maybe

Mrska. There are slight chances, but its always hard to tell considering o could move or be delayed if you are stressed. :S But the 5 day rule thing for sperm is in the most ideal conditions (meaning your uterus is filled with ewcm already) other cm kills sperm. Most sperm only live 2 - 3 days. Hope this helps. xxxx

Cil...Almost testing time!! when will you test?

Kat how you feeling?


----------



## Laura617

Temp drop today. Didn't go below coverline but still a big drop, I don't even mind if it's AF at this point, this cycle has been a cruel roller coaster that's so far has emotionally drained me. So any resolution would be better then this not knowing.


----------



## sallyhansen76

:( :hugs: big hugs hun. I know it isnt easy. Hold tight. xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Here is a chart i was able to make up with stats here in canada. I m goign to assume its the same everywhere. After 20dpo there is a percent that still dont get there bfp till later!! So laura dont give up. And other ladies can use this too!
Sorry its messy hard getting achart up on here..lol


DPO	% of women who got BFP this day	Cumul of ALL BFP 
8-----	2.86	-------- 2.86
9----	8.57--------- 11.43
10-----	-22.85 -------- 34.28
11----	11.42---------- 45.70
12-------	22.85---------- 68.55
13---------	10--------- 78.55
14----	5.71	-------- 84.26
15-----	5.71-------- 89.97
16---------	-2.86------ 92.83
17---------------- 
18--------	2.86------- 95.69
19------	1.43-------- 97.12
20--------	1.43---------- 98.55


----------



## Laura617

Thank you for that!

I was reading that if you get a BFP on certain day in a previous pregnancy you will normally get BFP around thy same time in other pregnancies. Depending on if implantation happens around the same but it seems to work out very close. So I didn't test with my son until day AF was due and had an instant super dark positive (before I could even finish peeing on it lol). So figure I would have had a positive by now.
I am not out yet I'm just thinking this was a wierd cycle and if it's bfn then I want to be able to move on now.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sally - my lp is usually about 14-16. So most likely I'll be testing either tomorrow or wednesday! :) I read the stats and I'm hoping so, but still not getting my hopes up! I got a temp spike today, so...maybe?

How is everyone else today?


----------



## katrus78

Laura, so sorry temp dropped... It has been rocky for you this cycle. Bug hugs.

Mrska, was happy to see you dropping in. I think chances are small for 5 days before O to get pg. Good to hear you are doing well on your break from ttc.

Yum, your chart looks really good. Very eggcited for you testing so soon!

AFM, went to the clinic this morning, so just waiting patiently for my second beta. Tbh, I am starting to freak out. Some of my friends tease me one or both of my embabies will split. With one, I would be over the moon, like all of you. With two, I know it will be extremely hard, but I have faith that I will manage. With three, I am horrified. I am starting to doubt whether it was a good choice to put back two. I tell my good-wishing teaser-friends that I would do a reduction if one split, but in my heart I know I wouldn't. It scares the shit out of me. And what am I gonna do with the 5 frosties? They still have not called me for payment for those, but I am sure they will soon. I honestly wish I could donate them to someone I know. 

BTW, still no symtoms. Symptoms, I want to spot you! where art thou?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum, wow temps are looking great! I figured the stats would help you out. ;) Make you more confident. Def make sure too let us know when your testing!!

Kat...No matter what happens, life has a way of working out. And you are never given more than you can handle. :) Just keep in mind the cosmos has a way of making things right. xxx
P.s as for symptoms, mine started around 6 weeks. Enojy it while u can.  I was rushing ot hvae ms...now...i take thast back! haha


----------



## katrus78

Lol, yeah, I should be careful with what I ask for. And I hope the universe knows I ca't handle three at one time, and that I can't do a reduction. My "cruel" "cruel" friends are joking between each other which one of them is going to adopt my third child. Jeez, I really hope it's all just fun and jokes. Come on, clinic, just call me already!!!!


----------



## katrus78

Finally the clinic called me just now with results. 
So, my second beta at *12dp5dt* is *871 *!!
My progesterone is *51.4*

Holy molly. Google, here I come lol!
I read all kinds of conflicting HCG stats on google (Yes, Google is evil!) regarding high HCG levels early on. Some resources say it doesn't mean anything, twins and triplets han make very low HCG and still be ok, and a singleton can make that much HCG and still be ok too... but most people on forums still say higher HCG means multiples. ok, gonna go have my freak out quietly, since I am at work.


----------



## sallyhansen76

....IM not sure what it usually is at this point :S......BUt dont freak out yet and STAY away from google, ESPECIALLY if nothing can give u a definate answer!! Your just going to make it worse.  And the stress = not good for baby/ies : hee hee hee hee

hugs :hugs: Dont worry it will work out fine. PLus you have OH who seems to be more than supportive. You arent alone my dear! xxx Love xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

My ticker says 4% complete?? That cant be right???


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Finally the clinic called me just now with results.
> So, my second beta at *12dp5dt* is *871 *!!
> My progesterone is *51.4*
> 
> Holy molly. Google, here I come lol!
> I read all kinds of conflicting HCG stats on google (Yes, Google is evil!) regarding high HCG levels early on. Some resources say it doesn't mean anything, twins and triplets han make very low HCG and still be ok, and a singleton can make that much HCG and still be ok too... but most people on forums still say higher HCG means multiples. ok, gonna go have my freak out quietly, since I am at work.

Great news!! 

That puts you at just about a perfect 72 hour doubling time - anywhere from 500 to 6,000 is normal at 4 weeks, so you are golden! While that number would not immediately make me think multiples, it's not impossible and you can never tell purely by hCG level. You're right that multiples can go with a singleton hCG curve and singletons can sometimes produce a ton just by chance, however we usually do see higher number with multiple gestations.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

sallyhansen76 said:


> My ticker says 4% complete?? That cant be right???

No...your gestational age puts you more at like 8% (going by a 266 day gestation, which is not hard and fast as you know). Don't know what's going on with that?



To the ladies in here who have gotten BFPs, how many DPO were you when you got yours? Did you get a negative first or was your first test positive? Trying to decide when I should test. =/


----------



## ja123

Bump, I got my first faint line at 9 dpo, I believe - but tested earlier than that because I am ridiculous :)


----------



## katrus78

Mine would be 10dpo, and that was my first.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Ladies...

against my better judgement and against everything I planned to do I hunted down the sticks I hid from myself in January (took me a while lol) and peed on one.

I just _felt_ like it would make me stop symptom spotting and being so neurotic to just see that it was negative. 

Anyway... 

I think there's a line? It's SO faint...and it's probably my line eye...and I didn't want to say anything bc I'm afraid to jinx it, but I had to tell y'all. 

:shrug:

Is that even posible at 8dpo in the evening without holding my pee at all? :shrug: HOLY CRAP! 

I will test again in the AM. They're just ICs so no guarantee. Not getting excited yet.
 



Attached Files:







photo (5).jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## katrus78

HOLY F....ING SHIT!!!! OMG OMG OMG OMG I AM GONNA FREAKING PEE MYSELF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
My blood pressure just went up sky high I think! DAMN, GIRL!
I gotta go get some air! Wow. Happy is not even a word. I think I just had a rush better than when I saw my own bfp! 

GIRL, IT'S A FREAKING AWESOME :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Thank you thank you!! :happydance:

But could be a bad test - not getting excited until I see a good, non-IC test with a line. 

Well...that's a lie. I'm excited. :happydance:

Just hope it's not a chemical.


----------



## Laura617

OMG!!!! That's a BFP!!! So happy for you!!! YAYYYYY


----------



## katrus78

Wow, this is our 5th BFP! I am so excited for you! It's not an evap for sure, and very tin chance of a chemical, no more than anyone else, so 99% it is your own healthy baby growing! :baby:
CONGRATULATIONS, BUMP! You have now graduated to the I-am-gonna-now-google-even-more part of ttc :comp: !!have you shown DH yet? :yipee: :happydance: :headspin:

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/Baby%20and%20Bump/675735cc.jpg


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Wow, this is our 5th BFP! I am so excited for you! It's not an evap for sure, and very tin chance of a chemical, no more than anyone else, so 99% it is your own healthy baby growing! :baby:
> CONGRATULATIONS, BUMP! You have now graduated to the I-am-gonna-now-google-even-more part of ttc :comp: !!have you shown DH yet? :yipee: :happydance: :headspin:
> 
> https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/Baby%20and%20Bump/675735cc.jpg

Nope not an evap, def within 5 minutes and definitely color. 

Haven't shown him - gonna wait for digital confirmation.


----------



## katrus78

Can't wait for all the girls to come and see this! Thanks for bringing good news before night time. When you get it on a digi, do you have some special way of how to tell him? 
Yey! Yey! Tomorrow morning it will be darker, I am sure!


----------



## MrsKA

WOOOOHOOOO Go Bump !!!! totally a BFP !!!!


----------



## Cilnia

Omg omg okf omg omg omgong im on my way to my docs app so cant write much. Checked my phone and found..... this!!! Whaaaa!!! Bump!!! I am soooo happy atm! And uhm.. this line at 8dpo? Your having a twin!!!! Lol lol lol. cycle buddie, this is awesome babe!


----------



## Cilnia

Ok i'm back! Whow what an amazing news! I hate the time difference.. :( Bump is testing when i'm asleep! Darn!!  Oh well, when i wake up tomorrow i'll find a bfp again! :D Awesome!

I'll probably test tomorrow just for the sake of it  I just have to pee on something.. lol.
My temp is looking good, but it usually does.. and then fall apart between 11/13 DPO. 

Had some major pains yesterday, just above where the pubic line is. Kind of like ovulation pains...


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG OMG OMG OMG i always seem late on this news!!!! (darn time difference) AHHHH BUMP this is AMAZING! Congrads hun!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

First laura then yum has to test for a BFP and then cil....your next i believe!! WHOOOAHHOOOOO so happy ladies THis is such a wonderful day!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

AHHHHH so excited! MOre poppy seeds for out smoothie!! (although tomorrow I'm an olive, not sure would be good in a smoothie )


BUmp how you telling OH and when....then how did he react?


----------



## Cilnia

Lol healthy smoothie though  Once we're all pregnant - i'm making the smoothie of which everyone is atm!!!!!!!! i promise!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

hahahaha Lets hope it ll taste good.


----------



## sallyhansen76

There are oinions and advocado in there hahaa


----------



## sallyhansen76

p.s CIL.......your chart looks great, your temps are stable and HIGH. :) Last month they were high but inconsistant. Heres to your BFP! xxx


----------



## katrus78

Plus, Cil, last month your bd pattern wasn't best around o, but this onth it is right on, and o is so definite and clear! Please please god let it be another bfp in the making!


----------



## Cilnia

Oh gosh what did i promise now.. onions.. lol! Well i'm still doing it :D

Yes they are consistent, it feels really strange. Also this was the only real clear O i had. Usually my temp would go up a tiny bit and neither FF or me knew when exactly. This is the only one that was actually perfect! And.... the BD'ing was - to be honest- the real thing! We had fun and lots of love this time so it has to be good!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I know im being a bit pretentious but i honestly really think the ginseng helps with ovulation and the distinction. This is REALLY your bfp hun! xxx


----------



## Cilnia

Along with the Royal Jelly!! It's magic!! 

Thanks for the kind words... i feel good about this cycle <3


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) 

Changing topics...anyone else giving the umbilical blood/cord?


----------



## Cilnia

I'd want to. You mean for the stemcells right? I don't know whether they do it in our hospital. How about you ?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya, im not sure, its something im going to bring up at my appointment today! (hee hee yes today finally my first appointment!)


----------



## Laura617

This is all so exciting. Can't wait to see more BFPs in here.
Sal - good luck at your appointment, looking forward to hearing all about it!

After this cycle stressing me out with ups and downs I'm actually relaxed now. I am just sitting back and waiting. My temp drop yesterday was followed by very slight spotting (only noticed it when I checked cm) and it was only ever light pink but figured that was the start of AF. Should have know with how this has been that I was wrong as spotting stopped and temp back up today lol.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura, temp went up....Oh man what a cycle. my fx are crossed for hun. Dont want to get you too excited. 

BUt for everyone else 

Spoiler
ITS A TOTAL BFP in the MAKIN im sure ;)


----------



## Cilnia

Good luck on your app hun!! Let us know what they tell you.

Laura: wtf !! Things are sooooo strange this cycle... Any idea what you want to do? I'd guess you'd want to wait it out to see if AF will show or not. I would poas my bladder off! lol.... I still feel something is brewing.....


----------



## Laura617

Lol wtf is my thought exactly. I don't see another clear O day but I keeping thinking my O day had to be off. Either way I am waiting, not sure until when but giving it a couple says at least.


----------



## Cilnia

Mrska: I see you have a positive OPK!! Good luck catching that egg hun!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

BUMP!!!! OMG!!! that's amazing!!! I'm so excited for your BFP!!!! I can't wait till it's darker!!!!

Cil - your temps looks great, very consistent! 

Laura - temp spike! and i agree with everyone else, your chart is crazy this cycle!

As for me - took a test this morning, bfn. but I'm not giving up hope just yet, AF hasn't showed yet, and with my PCOS the possible levels of HCG might not be high enough in my body yet to show up on a test, so fingers crossed!


----------



## Cilnia

Yum, fingers crossed!! I'm happy to see you this positive. Keep it up!!!


----------



## LouiseSix

Wayhay Bump - that is definitely a bfp!

So happy for you x


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Can't wait for all the girls to come and see this! Thanks for bringing good news before night time. When you get it on a digi, do you have some special way of how to tell him?
> Yey! Yey! Tomorrow morning it will be darker, I am sure!

Confirmed with a digi this morning!! :) Carried around in my coat pocket all day long lol. I'm waiting on him to get home now so I can tell him. :)



Cilnia said:


> Omg omg okf omg omg omgong im on my way to my docs app so cant write much. Checked my phone and found..... this!!! Whaaaa!!! Bump!!! I am soooo happy atm! And uhm.. this line at 8dpo? Your having a twin!!!! Lol lol lol. cycle buddie, this is awesome babe!

AH! Don't say that lol! That is so scary!! I mean, it'd be okay - would take some getting used to, tho!

MrsKA, Sally, Yum, Louise - Thank you SO much!! :) 

Laura - Thanks! WTF is up with your cycle this month?? I seriously hope you're getting your :bfp:...otherwise this is totally messed up of your body to make you wait this long!

I'm so nervous! Hope hubs is home soon. :wacko:


----------



## katrus78

Soooo? Is he home?!!!! Congratulations again, hun!


----------



## Laura617

Such great news. Now come in more BFPs!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Soooo? Is he home?!!!! Congratulations again, hun!

Yes - he's ecstatic. He took pictures of the test lol :)


----------



## Laura617

Aww bump how sweet of him!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay bump zoo sweet!!!

Yum keep poas your bfp will be here soon! fx d 

Afm can't stay long. Dr went great heard heartbeat I'm on cloud nine!! My uterus is measuring 10 weeks!! No scan but doesn't matter!! Im zoo happy OH was grinning ear to ear when we finally got the heart beat!! :)


----------



## Laura617

Sally - that's fantastic! So magical when you hear the heartbeat for the first time.


----------



## katrus78

Sally, your first pregnancy milestone! Congrats! Soon we will be finding out who you are having! Yey!


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) Oh my cant stop smiling, and because of it we were able to announce it on fb now and everyone knows. Its an amazing feeling. 

Kat and Bump, when/how are you going to tell family/friends?


----------



## katrus78

I already told everyone :) straight away! 
I want to hear a hb too, so bad, and it's still ways away... My biggest millstone will be finding out the gender. I can't imagine how people didn't know what they are having for ages! I am finding out as soon as I can.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

SO exciting, Sally!! 

We are only telling really close friends and family after the first ultrasound (HOPEFULLY I can convince them to get me a scan next week...we'll see - being in medicine has some little perks lol). As of now me, DH and my cousin know. He wanted to tell his mom (MIL) SO bad, but she would definitely squeal! 

We will tell his parents and mine in a week or so maybe. :happydance:


I'm SO nervous it's going to be a chemical or miscarriage. :shrug: How do I keep from being scared??


Ladies - when are we getting more BFPs? I'm ready!! This thread isn't going anywhere until we're ALL preggers, ya know!! :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay! Soo happy for you guys!! :) 
Bump, to be honest you just have to take it one day at a time. Until i heard the heart beat, part of my wondered if my mind was playing a mean trick on me. And that i wasn't at all. I tried to stay positive, and thats all you can really do. But you ll always have a worry voice in your head. Push it away because you are having a healthy little bean!! :)


----------



## katrus78

Bump, I saw you were going to book a u/s for next week, and correct me if I am wrong, but it maybe too early to see the anything on an u/s? I have a scan on 26dpo, and from what I read this was pretty much the earliest average (I only read on IVF threads so maybe it's different). Let me know, maybe I should ask to move my scan earlier as I am dying to have an u/s!

For some reason, I don't have a worry, I have a strong feeling that this pregnancy and this baby is meant to be and it's not going anywhere. However,I have a huge worry about there being two or more. Mainly because they may be born too early and may no recover in the ICU, and also because all I could handle financially is two more, not three more (scared one had split). Also there are so many things that can happen in the womb (yeah, read tons of horror stories online) to multiples, not even gonna go into details... Hopefully, it's true that god gives you only what you can handle.


----------



## ja123

Oh Bump, congrats! So excited for you! As for your question about how to avoid being scared about miscarriage, etc. - DON'T read threads on here or other stuff online! Because you're in the medical field you probably know more than most that most pregnancies are perfectly normal, so save yourself the stress and don't read up about miscarriages statistics (like I did). Seriously - I drove myself crazy - not worth it!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thats good advice!! xx


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Bump, I saw you were going to book a u/s for next week, and correct me if I am wrong, but it maybe too early to see the anything on an u/s? I have a scan on 26dpo, and from what I read this was pretty much the earliest average (I only read on IVF threads so maybe it's different). Let me know, maybe I should ask to move my scan earlier as I am dying to have an u/s!
> 
> For some reason, I don't have a worry, I have a strong feeling that this pregnancy and this baby is meant to be and it's not going anywhere. However,I have a huge worry about there being two or more. Mainly because they may be born too early and may no recover in the ICU, and also because all I could handle financially is two more, not three more (scareYd one had split). Also there are so many things that can happen in the womb (yeah, read tons of horror stories online) to multiples, not even gonna go into details... Hopefully, it's true that god gives you only what you can handle.

You wouldn't be able to see a heart beat probably, but as long as hCG is > 1500 you should be able to see the gestational sac by vaginal ultrasound.


----------



## katrus78

Today is my last HCG testing :) Just came from the clinic, now waiting for that number! Asked to measure my TSH too, the worry of all my worries. Next step is May 02 ultrasound. I am just gonna keep it as it's now only a week away. 

Cil, have you tested yet?)))


----------



## Cilnia

Hey girls!! Everything seems to be going in to a right direction here right!? half is preg and half will be!! Come on, we need 5 more bfp's :)

Yes i tested, bfn. Have only one more test, probably will test tomorrow again. I just have to lol. I'll just need to buy some more. Hopefully i can tomorrow.


----------



## sallyhansen76

KAt whoohoo only a week. :) Thats amazing! 

Cil, Darn BFN...grrrr But its still early and your temps are still stable high. So theres a good chance. Fx extra crossed for you hun!

Laura how you feeling? Any news?


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks!!! I just have to be bump-buddies with bump... Our due date is only 1 day apart :D Lol!


----------



## sallyhansen76

That would be really amazing!!! :) xxx

Afm i dont want to complain but AHhhh week 8-9 is proving to be the worst. I cant stop being sick and the rest of the time im super nauseated. This is terrible. Yesterday i was sick at work and had to run from desk to bathroom heaving loudly in m garbage while there were billionaire clients in the freaking office. :S Today i managed to be sick 3 times in 5 hours. :( Nothing seems to help..crackers, ginger, etc....:(


----------



## Cilnia

oh no :( i know how it feels being sick! I've had it quite often as a child. It's really one of the most annoying things to have, because there is nothing you can do at that moment except for throwing up. It's grose..

If it's that bad, you can see the doctor and he might give you a tiny pill for it. there are meds that aren't bad for the little bean. It wil probably help you a lot!!


----------



## Laura617

Cil - sorry for bfn but as Sally said its still early and your temps still look good so hopefully it will turn into a BFP soon.

Sally - sorry you are having a rough time, I had terrible ms so I know how exhausting that can be. Hope this is the worst of it for you.

Afm - no news really. Things are kind of the same, when my temp dipped a couple days ago my breasts had gotten much less sore but now that is back but not as severe. I've had a headache on and off for 3 days now (maybe its stress from this crazy cycle lol) and I'm exhausted, but I tend to get really tired with pms. I'm also rather weepy (thinking pms there too). Temp still up today. Still didn't test again


----------



## katrus78

Oh, poor thing... With my son, I only was sick once, and I don't feel it coming now either, but maybe it's way too early. I agree with Cil though, they may give you a pill for that.

Cil & Laura - I think you are still in the running unless af shows. Keeping everything crossed for you guys!


----------



## Cilnia

Laura, do you know your cm on cd26? I still think you ovulated on cd16, but your temps went significantly higher on cd 26/27..would even look triphasic this was :S despite the temp dip on cd 31.


----------



## Laura617

Cil I've had this constant watery/creamy so don't know which to mark it as. I was looking at cd26 too wondering if I had a really late o there.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cilnia said:


> Hey girls!! Everything seems to be going in to a right direction here right!? half is preg and half will be!! Come on, we need 5 more bfp's :)
> 
> Yes i tested, bfn. Have only one more test, probably will test tomorrow again. I just have to lol. I'll just need to buy some more. Hopefully i can tomorrow.

Fx for you!!



Cilnia said:


> Thanks!!! I just have to be bump-buddies with bump... Our due date is only 1 day apart :D Lol!

YES! We need you to get a :bfp: now!!!!!!!



sallyhansen76 said:


> That would be really amazing!!! :) xxx
> 
> Afm i dont want to complain but AHhhh week 8-9 is proving to be the worst. I cant stop being sick and the rest of the time im super nauseated. This is terrible. Yesterday i was sick at work and had to run from desk to bathroom heaving loudly in m garbage while there were billionaire clients in the freaking office. :S Today i managed to be sick 3 times in 5 hours. :( Nothing seems to help..crackers, ginger, etc....:(

Oh no - yuck! I hate that for you! They have "preggo pops" at Babies-R-Us here that are supposed to be good for nausea. We also tell our patients sometimes to suck on or smell of lemons and a lot of them say it helps. :shrug: Good luck!



Laura617 said:


> Cil I've had this constant watery/creamy so don't know which to mark it as. I was looking at cd26 too wondering if I had a really late o there.

Maybe take away your secondary signs (cervical mucus and cervical position) temporarily and see if FF changes your cross hairs?


----------



## Laura617

If I take away the cm around original O date and change my creamy to watery (since it was mixed) it gives me dotted crosshairs on cd26 so maybe that's where it should be.


----------



## LouiseSix

Woohoo! Everything is super exciting here and I'm determined to get my bfp this cycle!

xxx


----------



## Cilnia

Good positive thinking Louise!!! We're going for it!!

Laura: Personal question.. did you BD around CD26?? Hope so... Just in case :/ I agree you are having one strange cycle this time!


----------



## Laura617

Funny thing my husband fell during hockey and got a pretty nasty concussion so weren't bd'ing with only one exception around that time and it happened to be cd26


----------



## Cilnia

Wow, now that would be a real miracle happening! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

11


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

10 dpo beta-hCG: 82.7


----------



## katrus78

Awesome! Great number, Bump! And you are due only a week after me! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

WHOOOHOO good numbers!!


----------



## Cilnia

Great numbers!!! Kat, yours too btw.

Sal: Here i've read you have to pay for the umbilical cord if you want to use is for yourself/yourchild/your husband. It will get stores just for you. But we have the option to donate it. Then it goes to whoever needs it. That's what i'll probably want to do..


----------



## LouiseSix

Okay I don't know what those numbers mean! Also I'm always lost when discussion turns to temperatures and CM - enlighten me?!


----------



## sallyhansen76

cil here we dont have that system in place, so even to donate it costs money. Reallyy sucks


----------



## Cilnia

What exactly do you want to know Louise? 

Sal: sucks... :/ :(


----------



## LouiseSix

Well if I took my temp every day what should I be looking out for?


----------



## Cilnia

Well i'll try to explain. 

The first part of your cycle, your temps are low. How low varies from person to person. Then the moment your ovary releases the egg - your temps shifts up. How much also varies. So you will see a temp shift. The days that follow is called Luteal Phase. Usually this is 14 days. This is the second part of your cycle. So you have low temps and high temps. Temps will usually stay high untill AF will come. That moment your temp will go back to the first part of your cycle (low temps). And so it goes every month... What we're always talking about are the temperatures in the luteal phase. The last days of our cycle. If our temps stay high - this means our body still makes progesterone thus we could be pregnant. If our temperatures go down it means the progesterone is decreasing and we're not pregnant. Progesterone makes our bodies warmer (higher temps) and makes creamy yellowish cm.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Very well explained. But just as a side note, depending on absense or more of prog cm will vary. Beg of cycle most have dry cervix so no cm...it will change throughout your cycle each woman is different and after a few cycles can offer a very good insight on whats goin on in your body. Egg white cm (cm that looks liek egge white) is the fertile cm. Which means ovulation is close. Other than that charting it will gie you a better idea what your cm means for you!! :)


----------



## katrus78

Ok, so I just got my numbers from today's blood results. 
I will just put it in a summary (P4 is the progesterone level, just in case anyone's interested):

14dpo - First Beta
HCG = 288
P4 = 39

17dpo - Second Beta
HCG = 871
P4 = 51.4

Today is the 19dpo and this is my 3rd and last beta.
HCG = 1739
P4 = 60

Hooray, ultrasound - here I come!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

LouiseSix said:


> Well if I took my temp every day what should I be looking out for?

Go to fertility friend (https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/BabyBumpAhead) and sign up for an account - they have some GREAT tutorials on charting to get you started!


----------



## Cilnia

Hi girls. How is everyone? Great numbers Kat!!! Can't wait for u/s.

Another bfn this morning :( I want a bfp sooo bad!! If this cycle fails ill have nothing else to try..gave it my all. Don't want to think about it but I know ill be devastated.


----------



## katrus78

Cil, as all the sources say, for healthy ouples sometimes it takes up to a year to get pg. So don't give up, keep doing what you hae been doing and it will happen. I think it is just pure chance. It made me so mad to know I did everything right in every cycle, lots of perfectly lined bding, all the tricks, and it still did not happen. I still dont understand how it could be. So I guess it is just a chance of the right egg and the right sperm to come together. Big hugs.


----------



## sallyhansen76

11


----------



## sallyhansen76

Urrrgggghhh Sick again this morning....:( In a public toilet none the less...soo nasty. soooo dirty eeeeeehhhhhh


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cilnia said:


> Hi girls. How is everyone? Great numbers Kat!!! Can't wait for u/s.
> 
> Another bfn this morning :( I want a bfp sooo bad!! If this cycle fails ill have nothing else to try..gave it my all. Don't want to think about it but I know ill be devastated.

Keep your head up, Cil!! It will happen. :hugs:


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks Girls...:friends:


----------



## LouiseSix

Ah Cil :hugs:

I know how you feel so I won't bother saying don't worry about it and it will happen cos that's whay all my friends keep telling me and I get cross ha ah!

What frustrates me is that there's egg and there's sperm and they are meeting up together and the right and yet I'M STILL NOT PREGNANT - I really don't like not having control


----------



## Cilnia

Omg i know right!!! Why is it so difficult?? Should be so easy in theory.. lol...


----------



## sallyhansen76

What gets me is that good people, who are ready and willing try for months even years and teenagers not ready or willing get preg with a drop of the hat. :( Its really a cruel world. ...although i personally cant complain anymore it still frustrates me for my friends who still cant seem to find their little bean of hppiness. And i mean all of you, because i love you all dearly!


----------



## LouiseSix

Aw thanks Sal. I just wonder why I spent so much effort and energy trying NOT to get pregnant for so many years when it's so bloody hard to :wacko:


----------



## Cilnia

I have the same thing! I was on the pill, stressing if i'd forget one.. lol.. for what 

Anyways.. i bought 2 more tests. Shall i test tomorrow or do you think its better to wait 2 days? ....


----------



## sallyhansen76

Id say wait to days to make sure your levels go up....BUT....i know realistiaclly its almsot impossible to wait. SO i would say tomorrow too....BUT ...the choice is ultimately yours...haha im NO help at ALL


----------



## katrus78

Cil, I'd say do it in on Saturday morning. :)


----------



## Cilnia

How about if my temp stays 37 or goes up - i test. but if it goes down to 36.9 or even lower then i'm not testing! I'm a wreck when it comes to testing... i can never wait lol!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - I understand how you feel, look at me, I've been trying for over a year now. But with my PCOS it is 10x harder than any regular woman who has irregular cycles. I have elevated testosterone levels in my body that messes with the signals in my brain to release an egg. I went one whole year once without a period. And if I do get pregnant, I have a 45% chance of miscarriage while other woman have bout a 10% chance. But you just got to stay positive and know that one day it will happen. I visualize my baby almost every day. :)

AFM - still no AF! but not taking a test yet, I'm going to wait a week to take a test :) my temps are still above the line, so here's hoping?


----------



## Cilnia

Wow a whole year? Damn.. Didn't know it could be a whole year without O... How strange can our bodies be?? I'm sorry to hear this... really wish you get your bfp soon. I'd even wait a bit longer if it means i could give mine to you. Somehow i'd do that for woman who are waiting so long and trying soo hard.. if only i could :) Big hugs, fx for you! Chart is actually looking good...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum, you are a strong woman!! I admire you very much!! actually while im at it every one of you ladies inspire me. All of you have amazing qualities that shine through your words on here and I admire every one of you! :)

But yum i agree you temps look good. Fx d for you hun!

Cil, do what you feel is comfortable. You know your body better than anyone. :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

:friends:Awe thank you Cil and Sally!! :friends: :) its so nice to hear that! I'm rooting for both of our bfps Cil! We both deserve to have a bump!


----------



## katrus78

Cil and Yum, you are very nice and strong women! We are with you all the way, just don't give up! Look, if the chance to a healthy couple to get pg each cycle is about 10-25%, than each bfn brings you closer to your bfp, statistically speaking. We are gonna win this war, and you are gonna get your babies for sure! There is no reason not to! Group :hug:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Yumenoinu said:


> Cil - I understand how you feel, look at me, I've been trying for over a year now. But with my PCOS it is 10x harder than any regular woman who has irregular cycles. I have elevated testosterone levels in my body that messes with the signals in my brain to release an egg. I went one whole year once without a period. And if I do get pregnant, I have a 45% chance of miscarriage while other woman have bout a 10% chance. But you just got to stay positive and know that one day it will happen. I visualize my baby almost every day. :)
> 
> AFM - still no AF! but not taking a test yet, I'm going to wait a week to take a test :) my temps are still above the line, so here's hoping?

Are you on any meds, Yum? There are treatments for PCOS that make conceiving within the same time frame as non-PCOS patients feasible.


----------



## Yumenoinu

awe thank you kat! :friends:

Bump - no, my doctor told me to try for at least a year before being put on meds. I'm also using FertilAid to see if that would help. So if it's a no this cycle, I'm going to go see him again.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Yumenoinu said:


> awe thank you kat! :friends:
> 
> Bump - no, my doctor told me to try for at least a year before being put on meds. I'm also using FertilAid to see if that would help. So if it's a no this cycle, I'm going to go see him again.

UGH! That is SO frustrating! There is NO reason women should have to try for a year w/o help if they have documented medical issues like PCOS. The "conceive in one year" averages are for people with regular cycles who ovulate monthly and track ovulation. :growlmad: That just irritates me so much. 

I'm sorry. Soap box.


----------



## katrus78

I agree. 

Bump, love your new avatar. You should get a pg ticker for our smoothie too lol!


----------



## Cilnia

36.9 so i'm not testing. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Cilnia

If this cycle doesn't work, i'll probably have to skip a few months.. I'll be here but just not ttc...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ugghh darn temps!! Tomorrow it will shoot up tho. ;)

I agree with bump yum, it is frustrating and I wish you best of luck hun! Annoying procedure'.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cil, i understand....:( Wish you best of luck tho.


----------



## Yumenoinu

I'm out guys, AF reared her ugly head.....


----------



## sallyhansen76

:( soo soo sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Cilnia

Ohh man.... i'm so sorry Yum :( :( :(


----------



## MrsKA

So sorry Yum !!! :(


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thanks guys, I'm not as disappointed by the way I did things. But I won't lie, I am still sad. I think I'm going to take a break from TTC for awhile, maybe lose some weight which might help. But I'll still be on here and being excited for my preggo friends! :) and for those who are still trying!


Also, I'm an artist and do commissions, if any of you are interested in a commission from me, I'd be more than happy to draw one for you! here's an example of my work :) What do you think?
https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/BoA.jpg


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

So sorry Yum. It's just not fair. :( Please don't leave us! :hugs:



AFM: Second Beta was 311.7 today at 12dpo. Whoa. 25 hr doubling time and really high for 12dpo. But really happy it's going in the right direction! :happydance:


----------



## Laura617

I'm out of town and only have my phone so was just now able to catch up, what a bummer. I'm sorry yum :hugs: 
Btw your art is beautiful!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Bump - don't worry, I'm not leaving! :) 

Laura - it's okay, and thank you so much!


----------



## katrus78

Yum, :hugs: love your art! You are really talented!

Bump, 311 is very high for 12 dpo! So it's either a very very strong eager to grow bean, or there maybe two! I had 288 on 14dpo, and that was high as well. :) good luck!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat and Bump - how do you test your levels?


----------



## katrus78

I test at the clinic, they do first three HCG levels, and than u/s.


----------



## Cilnia

Woe love the numbers! And Bump... That sure is high.. wow! Are you doing more tests? 

Yum, love the artwork!! Wow very talented. What is commissions?

Afm: Bfn again. Shoot!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - Thank you so much! and commissions means I can draw whatever you request and the payments are fair (since I'm still a student). I can draw people, cartoon characters, animals etc. And for my preggo friends, I can definitely draw a photo of your babies! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum so sorry hun. xxx And your artwork really is beautiful. :)
BUMP Lovely levels!! WhoohooO!!
And cil, Damn it!!! Its coming I'm sure. Ur temp went back up. Fx d ! xxx


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura617 said:


> I'm out of town and only have my phone so was just now able to catch up, what a bummer. I'm sorry yum :hugs:
> Btw your art is beautiful!!

Your chart is still looking great! And agree - great work by Yum.



Yumenoinu said:


> Kat and Bump - how do you test your levels?

My doctor's office did it for me (at my request...twice...I know too much to be calm and not enough to be rational). 



Cilnia said:


> Woe love the numbers! And Bump... That sure is high.. wow! Are you doing more tests?
> 
> Yum, love the artwork!! Wow very talented. What is commissions?
> 
> Afm: Bfn again. Shoot!

Sorry, Cil - :( I hate that!!!! No more scheduled right now, just wanted to make sure they were doubling. Just have to wait until my first scan I guess. She MAY let me do it this week, since the numbers are high and I'll be 5w6d by LMP dates (truly only 4w5d by ovulation date though...so I highly doubt there will be anything visible on a scan other than maybe a gestational sac at that point...won't stop me from trying to get it though lol). 




sallyhansen76 said:


> Yum so sorry hun. xxx And your artwork really is beautiful. :)
> BUMP Lovely levels!! WhoohooO!!
> And cil, Damn it!!! Its coming I'm sure. Ur temp went back up. Fx d ! xxx

I knowww - maybe it was a little implantation dip?! :) Still have my Fx for her!! 


AFM: I am having lots of AF-type cramps. =/ Makes me really worried. Has anyone else experienced this in early pregnancy? I feel terrified right now.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Bump, relax, its really normal. I had them till about 6 weeks off and on. Then randomly this week. Must be things shifting in there. ;) Don't worry its ok. xxxx


----------



## Cilnia

Of you are very crampy you could call the doctor.. but a little bit is normal. Hope you'll have less cramps soon!

Girls, I'm out. I took a big dive today and my belly feels so tight and crampy just like af. Don't think a miracle can happen at this point. Tomorrow my vacation week with the familie begins.. hope I can enjoy it, even with af.


----------



## Laura617

Cil - sorry but hope your wrong and it comes back up.

Its 1:30am here and I'm up sitting in my bathroom because I just got super nauseated. Im now torn between thinking something from dinner is not agreeing with me and symptom spotting lol can't even get sick without thinking it might be more to it.


----------



## Cilnia

Laura, if I think about bump - she had an early ID! I think you have one too. Makes you even ready for testing. This cycle started weird but will end verrrry good I think!!!


----------



## Laura617

I hope your right! I'm not testing yet, this crazy cycle left me with so many BFNs it kind of poked holes in all my positive bubbles.

At the risk of sounding completely crazy if I'm not pg I will share my symptoms. Breast soreness has actually gone away. I'm exhausted, more over the last cOuple days then any other time. 
Yesterday in the car i got nauseated but not too much and actually tried convincing myself I imaged it lol headaches off and on since day after that dip in my chart. Had a completely random nosebleed today (don't even know if that's a symptom) just threw up and still nauseated. I'm officially crazy, I know it lol


----------



## katrus78

Aaaww, Laura, I so want u to get a bfp this cycle! It is so much longer than your previous cycle that it makes me think pg is inevitable!

Bump, I hear about cramps from nearly all newly preggos. I didn't a nd don't have any cramps myself but it's rather odd. 

AFM, happy to graduate to an appleseed, and anxiously waiting for Tuesday's u/s!


----------



## Laura617

I agree about the cramps being normal. The group I was in during my first pregnancy had so many women with cramps early on that I had gotten worried because I wasn't having any (always something to worry about lol)

Kat so exciting that it's almost u/s time!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Awww cil, im so so sorry hun. I know its extremely hard, but i hope you try again soon. xxx Maybe the ginseng took a little longer to work on you and oh? :( :hugs: lots and lots of hugs but on the other side of things......its still over the cover line and you might not be out...xx

Laura, holy moly, this cycle really is insane. I would personally say wait 1 week and if still no af go get a blood test. Some women never get positive hpt. Everything sounds soo preggers. 

Congrads kat a little appleseed!!! Soo happy for you, also, you scan really is coming quick!! xxx Cant wait!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cilnia said:


> Of you are very crampy you could call the doctor.. but a little bit is normal. Hope you'll have less cramps soon!
> 
> Girls, I'm out. I took a big dive today and my belly feels so tight and crampy just like af. Don't think a miracle can happen at this point. Tomorrow my vacation week with the familie begins.. hope I can enjoy it, even with af.

BOO! :( I'm so so sorry Cil - I really wanted this to be your cycle. :cry: Are you gonna give it ago next month again? :shrug:



Laura617 said:


> I agree about the cramps being normal. The group I was in during my first pregnancy had so many women with cramps early on that I had gotten worried because I wasn't having any (always something to worry about lol)
> 
> Kat so exciting that it's almost u/s time!

I feel better after hearing everyone say it's normal. I just see the worst of the worst, you know - miscarriages, preemies, 3rd trimester losses, genetic issues...it's just scary when you spend a lot of time around the pregnancies that go wrong. Can't help but to worry. :shrug:


----------



## Cilnia

Not sure if we will... we'll have to talk about it... :sad1: I hope so...

Anyway, good luck girls! This week i'm kind of offline as i won't have internet whole days. I'll try to catch up but can't promise to respond to everything!

Talk to you soon hun's - you're the best! :friends::friends:


----------



## ja123

Bump, I had cramps early on as well - probably up until 8 weeks or so. They didn't last long and weren't painful, just a bit uncomfortable. Even hearing it's normal, it's difficult to not panic!


----------



## Yumenoinu

bump - i hope things are fine! I'm sure it's just uterus stretching.

As for me - my DH pulled at my heart strings tonight. He turned to me and said he had a dream about him and me and our son who looked about a year old. He told me how the last few days he's been wanting our baby so badly that he's been praying to God asking him why we haven't gotten pregnant yet. I nearly cried. I know I said I was taking a break, and I really think I need one, but he made it so much harder....I'm starting to rethink.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Have a good vacay cil!! 
yum, aww hun thats so sweet. I wish as well you guys get your bfp. lots of baby dust and prayers your way hun! xx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ja123!! Your a lemon today!! 14 weeks WOW goes so fast!! xxx


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Yumenoinu said:


> bump - i hope things are fine! I'm sure it's just uterus stretching.
> 
> As for me - my DH pulled at my heart strings tonight. He turned to me and said he had a dream about him and me and our son who looked about a year old. He told me how the last few days he's been wanting our baby so badly that he's been praying to God asking him why we haven't gotten pregnant yet. I nearly cried. I know I said I was taking a break, and I really think I need one, but he made it so much harder....I'm starting to rethink.

Awww <3 I hope you'll try again!! And I would really encourage you to get an ob appointment! Pleeeeaseeee!!


----------



## Laura617

aw yum thats sweet of him. I sometimes forget about the husband being a part of this too as I spend so much time obsessing lol but its nice when they say things like that. Just remember that you have to do what is best for you at the moment and if you need a break then take it but hopefully you will get a bfp really soon.

AFM - well according to the new o date that FF gave me after all my stress lol I am due for af today. My temp went up today though. I'm hesitant to test because of all the bfns earlier in this crazy cycle. Also I started a b-complex this cycle (guessing that must be what actually made this cycle crazy) but as I know b6 can lengthen luteal phase I don't know if I should be waiting a couple more days to see or not.


----------



## Laura617

Have we really not had a post here in almost 24 hours? 
How's everyone feeling and where is everyone in their cycle?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow it has been awhile.  
Ya i think a good updat is in order There are 5 of you cycl-ing ;) hee hee Come one ladies im sending lots of :dust: for lots more bfp this cycle!! xxxx


----------



## Laura617

I'll update for me 13dpo (according to new o date) and I tested with FMU. I see a line!!!!
I didn't realize I got blue dye tests and it's faint so I'm nervous but I saw it.
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc213/laura_617/c792e194.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG i see it too!!!! :) Holy cow!! BUt blue dyes suckk...GO GET A FRER!!! AHHHHHHH i see it i see it i see it!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

And its thick!! :) AHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Laura617

It came up instantly and is still there! DH is picking up FRER on his way home from work tonight. Im happy but afraid to believe a blue dye lol.


----------



## sallyhansen76

I know what you mean. Ahh hun i really hope this is it for you!!!!!


----------



## Laura617

I had been trying to come up with fun ways to tell DH if I got a positive but as soon as he came downstairs this morning I started shouting at him "I see a line! I see a line!" lol really hope the FRER are positive too.


----------



## sallyhansen76

AHHHHH!!!! I am too, are you going to poas as soon as he gets home??? I wanna see the tests asap!! :) ahhhh im probably as excited as you are!


----------



## Laura617

I'll wait until tomorrow and use FMU again I think.


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) Exciting, i think thats a good idea!!! :) ill be stalking!


----------



## Laura617

I just remembered today is Kats u/s!! Where is she, I wanna hear how it went!!!!


----------



## LouiseSix

Laura! How can you wait?! I would buy two test - one for now and one in the morning ha ha!

I can totally see a line x


----------



## katrus78

&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;&#1040;!!!! Laura!!!!!! How awesome!! I secretly knew it!!! But after all the mental craziness you went through this cycle, I was scared to say something :) I am sure it's a positive, even if it's not a FRER!!! But I will be waiting for the FRER test tomorrow!!! We are getting so close to our goal of everyone preggo!!!!! HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

I thought it was tomorrow. :( lol Bad me....ya i wanna know how many beans shes got in there!!! :)


----------



## Laura617

Lol Louise I can only wait because DH has the car with the carseat so I can't drive to the store with the kiddo.
I can't help it, blue dye or not I've got my hopes up.

Kat how did it go??


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura617 said:


> It came up instantly and is still there! DH is picking up FRER on his way home from work tonight. Im happy but afraid to believe a blue dye lol.

That's a great line!!!! You deserve a BFP after this mess of a cycle! Please test tonighttt!!!!



LouiseSix said:


> Laura! How can you wait?! I would buy two test - one for now and one in the morning ha ha!
> 
> I can totally see a line x

Agree!!!!!


----------



## katrus78

And I also have some good news to share:

*IT'S TWINS!!!!!​*

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/Thedahlenbabies.jpg​


----------



## LouiseSix

Oh. My. God. Kat!!!!!!!! That is crazy insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Laura617

Omg yayyyy kattt how exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Laura617

Lol I just cried because Kat is having twins!


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG TWINS congradulations!!! ahhhhh!!!! sooo coool


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> and i also have some good news to share:
> 
> *it's twins!!!!!​*
> 
> https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/thedahlenbabies.jpg​

shut upppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How exciting!! :) :)


----------



## katrus78

Lol, thank you guys. The heart beats are next Tusday, it's kinda strange that in one week those two appleseeds will have beating hearts, right? Going out to celebrate now.

God, I just wish Cil and Louise got preggo this very next cycle! It would be so awesome. Sending you two tones of :dust:


----------



## MrsKA

OMG KAT !!!! thats super exciting congratulations ! so has this resulted from two embies surviving (non-identical) or is it a split (identical) ? (can that even happen with ivf?)

And Laura I totally think thats your BFP CONGRATS ! the line looks really good ! can't wait to see you FRER !!!!


----------



## Laura617

Oh I hadn't even thought about that, if they are identical or not. Good question!

And thank you, hoping your right!


----------



## katrus78

Right now, from what they can see the beans are not identical. They are fraternal, so basically both embies stuck there. They can not determine whether either of them split yet, they will see about that next Tuesday (I hope not though, lol). If one of them would split, than those two would be considered identical. But I personally like the fraternal cause you get to see two different looking kids, it's like if they are just regular sisters, for example, but just happened to be born at the same time :)

Sally, what fruit are you tomorrow? I get so excited when your fruits change!


----------



## Laura617

I like fraternal as well Kat. My mom is a fraternal and she says she is so happy not to have been identical but those identicals can be so darn cute!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Louise - omg! congrats! I'm excited to see it get darker.

Kat - congrats!! I'm so happy for you!

As for me - I am so happy that everyone here is getting their bfps. I'm feeling a little sad lately, not feeling like it is ever going to happen. (I know, being such a downer). But I'm just not going to really try, I am going to drink grapefruit and pomegranate juice and still monitor, but just been feeling really down :(


----------



## Laura617

My DH forgot to pick up tests!! How can men forget things like this so easily. 
I'm cautiously thinking its really positive, since I now have to wait until tomorrow to go get tests I want to just believe it for awhile.


----------



## MrsKA

I think you can Laura for sure ! I inverted it for you and I really dont think its an evap :D
https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/laura2.jpg


----------



## Laura617

thank you for that! I dont think its an evap either, I have been reading all day about blue dye tests and it seems the main problem is looking at them after the time frame and mine was instant and pic I posted was at 2 minutes and same line is still there now. add that to my temps still being high, being late and I am hopefully. Hoping I don't get knocked down to earth but I am high right now.
DH wont believe it until another test (told him he should have remember to pick one up then! lol) but only because of the rollercoaster this cycle has been. He keeps going back to look at the test and announcing the line is still there just the same.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura that is really really cool! :)
Cant believe he forgot the tests...ahhhh...llol oh well it looks good either way fr now 

Yum :hugs: big hugs hun. I know its hard sometimes, just keep your head up you WILL be pregnant soon!. We are all here for you. DO what feels best for you. lots of :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## katrus78

Yum, there is no doubt in me you will get your bfp very soon and we'll be all cheering for you! Please don't stop ttc and just keep going. I think you have to be very stubborn in this business and try consistently every month. I know it's harder with PCOS, but you will win this war, and we will be here to watch you win! Big hugs.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Yum, I'm so sorry hun. :hugs: 

I'm sure as the rest of us get excited for our BFPs and pregnancies, it's hard for the others in here who are still TTC. Y'all should just know that we are 100% behind you and want nothing more than the next cycle to be it for you. :cry:

Keep your head up!!


----------



## ja123

Wow, so much excitement on here in the past few days! Kat, congrats on your TWINS! I can't wait until you find out more. And Laura - I agree with everyone else that posted that your test looks awesome! Do you know when you'll be testing with a FRER or other non-blue dye test?

Yum, also thinking of you - I know it's bound to be exasperating, but we are all cheering you on and here any time you want to vent :)


----------



## Laura617

Will probably test tomorrow, just depends on when I get time to goto the store.

Yum I'm sorry you are feeling down. I've had many breakdowns each time I see a bfn and have even shouted at DH for not trying hard enough and then shouted again that I must be broken lol so it's really normal. It's a very emotional journey here with all the waiting making it worse when you just want it to happen now.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Doctor just called and wants me to have a scan today - not getting my hopes up that we'll see much since it's SO early, but fx we may get lucky and find a gestational sac or something in there!! My projected hCG would indicate a vaginal scan should show a sac, so we'll see! Y'all cross your fingers for us.


----------



## Laura617

Aw bump good luck!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohh yay!! so exciting!! 
Feeling a little jealous. Im the only pregg one here with no scan :( lol 
BUt maybe you ll have twins too!!! :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

sallyhansen76 said:


> Ohh yay!! so exciting!!
> Feeling a little jealous. Im the only pregg one here with no scan :( lol
> BUt maybe you ll have twins too!!! :)

Noooo I don't want to have twins lol. ;) I don't think they'll be able to see anything on mine anyway, esp not enough to say it was twins. :shrug: Maybe.

How come you haven't gotten to have one yet? Did I miss that part of the convo? Sorry.


----------



## katrus78

I miss Cilnia.. Hope she is ok.... :(


----------



## Laura617

I miss cil too but hopefully she will be back next week.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Here first scans are only at 12 weeks. NOt before :( Booo


----------



## LouiseSix

I'm here to find out Laura's bfp and no test?! Can't believe it:dohh: Now I have to wait until tomorrow:coffee:

Where's Cil?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hahaha,


----------



## sallyhansen76

Darn


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh also,


----------



## Laura617

Sorry to cil about AF (incase she reading but not able to reply).

Lol no worries my DH knows he did bad.

Love the gender games like that. Because we stayed team yellow there were a lot of those at my baby shower and the needle and thread one was correct.


----------



## LouiseSix

Oh someone did that with me when I was pg. Predicted a girl!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow


----------



## katrus78

Wow, going to try that tonight :)

That sucks bad, wanna give our baby girl a big hug! Cil, we are all here waiting for you to come back and do your next cycle with you again. Hope you are ok and your vacation is distracting you. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

As expected not much seen on ultrasound today.

So, they repeated a beta: 3659...I'm only 17dpo.

10dpo hCG: 83.7
12dpo hCG: 311.7, Prog: 177
17dpo hCG: 3659

Literature says you should see be able to see a gestational sac at 1500 hCG...I have no idea what's going on. I wish that lady wouldn't have accidentally scheduled me too soon, now I'm just overly worried. 



Ectopic: Unlikely with good hCG doubling times. 
Molar: Possible, but hCG is a little low for a molar. 
Multiples: I have no idea. 


:dohh: I just want to know what is going on.


----------



## katrus78

BBA, well I am not surprised they couldnt see much as it is super early, average first u/s is usually a 21dpo. And I will be shocked if you end up with a singleton, as those levels are oh so twinny :) mine at 17dpo was 871, and I thought that was high...


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> BBA, well I am not surprised they couldnt see much as it is super early, average first u/s is usually a 21dpo. And I will be shocked if you end up with a singleton, as those levels are oh so twinny :) mine at 17dpo was 871, and I thought that was high...

At this point I just hope there is one...or two...in there...and not more or less. :nope:

My worry is not because I expected to see something, I didn't. I know it's early, but it's still jarring to be told there's nothing there. Rationally, I expected it and even tried to argue them out of doing it...but emotionally it's scary.


I miss Cil. Can I just grant BFPs and Health Pregnancies to everyone? :(


----------



## katrus78

Bump, i am sure it's there. Every day is such a big developement step for the little bean inside you that you will see it next time for shre! When exactly is your next u/s?


----------



## Laura617

Aw bump I know it's stressful but that is so early that I am sure it's there. I am thinking you could have twins though.

My DH is trying to land in the dog house I think lol. I give him points for effort as he decided to be nice and run out this evening to make sure we had tests. I told him FRER and he came back with ept (blue dye!). Lol apparently to a man a test is test. I will take them and if I get positives will accept it.


----------



## MrsKA

haha Hubby has done that to me too ! he was so embarrassed even buying it so I think he just swiped the nearest one ! can't wait to see !!!

BBA - Don't panic ! everyone is different and the hcg may be on the high side but doesn't necessarily mean something is wrong , when is your next U/S ? 

Just a quick question for everyone sorry it's tmi, is yellow cm a sign of pregnancy ? I noticed it today and I NEVER get it ! also my cervix feels like its tilted right down, I can't even feel the opening like normal, its not up high though like it is with ovualtion its like medium to low. Also I normally can feel a lump on it but that has disappeared as well ??? i'm very very confused. Ever since checking my cervix I have never had this happen before.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Bump P


----------



## Laura617

Sal - hope the cold is short lived. Yay for no morning sickness though.

So I tested this morning, this crazy exhausting cycle has indeed resulted in a BFP!
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc213/laura_617/c9f5ef47.jpg


----------



## LouiseSix

Yay Laura!!! I'm here to again to find you bfp and this time I have!

So happy for you x

I have a question... for various reasons I had not been doing my opk although meant to . Last cycle I got a positive on CD13 having checked every monrning since CD9. This cylce today - CD12 - is the first time life has managed to allow me to test and smiley face came up straight away. Am now worried that I've missed the egg... thoughts?


----------



## Laura617

Funny thing is I was checking when DH and I bd and apparently it was the day after O. If shettles method works (not that we were even trying it) that means I would be more likey to have a boy.


----------



## Laura617

Louise - sorry but I don't do opks so I have no idea but would think a smiley face means you are having a surge and about to ovulate?
Hopefully someone else comes on and helps more.


----------



## katrus78

Louise, get bding!!!!!! No you haven't missed it yet. You should be ovulation withing 36 hours of your first smiley. But I think (might be worng, but think not), you do not ovulate while still having a smiley on a digi o test. So good luck, and let's make some babies!!!

Laura, this test is awesome! Congrats again, and the Shettles method, as I read, is not very reliable, so I think it's still 50/50 :)


----------



## Laura617

Lol I don't put much stoke in those gender swaying methods. I figure I will get whatever I am meant to have.


----------



## LouiseSix

Kat I've just got back from bding! Sorry was that tmi?!?!?

Guess I'm just worried that I've already ovulated as today was the first time I tested.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura617 said:


> Sal - hope the cold is short lived. Yay for no morning sickness though.
> 
> So I tested this morning, this crazy exhausting cycle has indeed resulted in a BFP!
> https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc213/laura_617/c9f5ef47.jpg

Yayyyyyy!!!!!!!! Oh I'm so happy for you! 



LouiseSix said:


> Yay Laura!!! I'm here to again to find you bfp and this time I have!
> 
> So happy for you x
> 
> I have a question... for various reasons I had not been doing my opk although meant to . Last cycle I got a positive on CD13 having checked every monrning since CD9. This cylce today - CD12 - is the first time life has managed to allow me to test and smiley face came up straight away. Am now worried that I've missed the egg... thoughts?

I think you didnt miss it - you caught it right in time!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

YAY!!!!!! Laura a BFP!!! Huge congrads!!!!! :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

congrats Laura!!!!! that's so great!!!! :)


----------



## Laura617

Thank you all. Can't wait until everyone has a BFP!


----------



## katrus78

Yep! Louise, Cil, Yum - statistically, at least one of you will get pg next! Hope all though!

Yum - cd7
Louise - cd11
Cil - cd3
MrsKA - end of cycle, on a tcc break, right?

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## MrsKA

Well i'm not ttc but I have to watch this month due to our whoopsie/malfunction so I am on CD 21 and 8DPO ! I highly doubt that I will get a BFP as it was quite far out from ovulation 4-5 days.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - my DH convinced me to try one more time this month, but this month I'm eating way better, drinking grapefruit juice before O and then going to drink pomegranate juice after O like sally did. I'm not expecting a bfp but I'm not giving up just yet, something (not including my DH) is telling me to try one more time....


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im


----------



## katrus78

Sally, all I can say is that it should subside after 12 weeks...

Yum, do you have a plan what you going to do if it doesn't work this time. It's always scary to think "one last time"...


----------



## Cilnia

I'm back girls! Have to catch up with all the messages, but for now i've read Laura has a BFP wooohooo congrats!!!! I knew it would be a bfp, i just knew it!!! Now we have to wait to see how far a long you are. It could still be what we thought in the first place. 

Kat a twin?? whoohoo two baby girls!!!!


----------



## katrus78

Oh my god, you're finally back!!! Yey!!! Hope you had time to chill and get back to the positive spirits, lovely.


----------



## Laura617

Sally - I understand exactly how you are feeling. I had ms so bad with my son. It started before I was late and continued my entire pregnancy. I really hope yours gets better or you find something that works. I've heard peppermint candy can help, as well as ginger and lemon.
I tried all those with no luck but hopefully it will work for you.

Funny thing is once I told DH I was indeed pregnant he panicked that something is wrong because I'm not throwing up lol.

Thank u cil! You know I hadn't even thought about the how far along thing, I was just assuming that the new O date was correct. It's a difference of being due December 28th or January 9th.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura,


----------



## LouiseSix

Hugs Sal, being sick is awful. If it's been lots worse over the last couple of days and you also have other ill symptoms maybe it's not ms that's making you so sick at the moment - could be something like gastric flu?


----------



## Laura617

Sal - hopefully it will be better by then, but yes if not then ask for something because being sick all the time is just exhausting. I had a doctor who I loved but for some reason didn't give anything for ms which is just so mean lol.

I feel I have reversed positions here, I am always telling people how its normal to not feel things early on and that no pregnancy is the same but I find myself worried by lack of morning sickness. I know that will come to bite me in the ass but being sick my entire last pregnancy actually gave me a bit of comfort. I always figured if I was sick then that meant baby was in there and thriving so now my mind keeps wondering does that mean this baby isn't because i'm not sick? Then I remember I had 1 night where I got really nauseated and threw up (could have been caused by a thousand different things) but if it was morning sickness it should have continued from then.


----------



## Laura617

oh and ive now joined the smoothie with my ticker but its probably not correct as I just used LMP.

Where is everyone in their cycles now?


----------



## MrsKA

Ohh Sal ! I had shocking MS with my first as well ! I lost 6kgs ! all I can say is if you're not even able to keep water down to call your mw or go to the doctors as they may need to give you intravenous fluids but don't panic too much about not being able to keep food down, baby isn't big enough to need you to eat all the time at the moment. 

Laura will be interesting to see how far along you really are !! do they do early scans where you are from ? with my first pregnancy like you I was sick from almost the day of conception (crazy I know but I was very ill) and with my second I didnt get any MS until 8 weeks and with my third I was sick from around 5 weeks ! so each pregnancy is definitely different !

AFM - My temp is doing things it doesn't normally do (as in it's never hit 36.8 before and it hasn't risen like it is, it tends to start dipping down towards the end) , I had spotting yesterday aswell at 8DPO BUT this happened last cycle too except on 9DPO, I have spotting for around 4 days before my AF arrives so I can't read into it too much. I'm in a really hard place cos I don't want/ shouldn't be getting pregnant but the other half still wants it really bad ! I guess it's not the worse place to be as I will be happy either way, it will be a massive relief if i'm not but i'll be super happy (albeit a bit scared) if I am ! It's hard not knowing how you feel though especially when it changes daily !


----------



## Laura617

MrsK - That made me feel better to know yours was different each pregnancy. The scan just really depends on the doctor, I am living in a different town and have a new doctor so not sure what she will do but I would imagine if I dont know exactly and my cycles have been irregular that they will probably do a dating scan.

I knew exactly when I conceived my son and my doctor then did an early scan anyway (I didn't complain lol). So hoping so, waiting for them to call me back monday to schedule an appointment.

I didn't announce until around 15 weeks with my son and will wait until 12 weeks with this one but i'm already itching to tell!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - hope you feel better hun!

Kat - if not this cycle, I'm going to go see a doctor.

Cil - I'm so glad your back!! This month is going to be our month! 

Laura - haha don't you love how men are?

AFM - my temps are WEIRD this cycle! Don't know why?


----------



## sallyhansen76

he


----------



## Cilnia

Try sleeping with a half onion next to your head. It will relief your nose! Good luck hun.


----------



## katrus78

Sally, nope, no symptoms at all yet, maybe soon, but looking at you, I am scared, I don't tolerate nausea well, start crying and behave like a baby, it would be embarrassing at work :( And not sure about the bump, since I gained so much weight in the past year, my belly already had a fake "bump". It really sucks cause only a year ago I was so skinny, and if I were to get pg than, the bump would have looked so cute... Now I will just look like a huge whale in a few months :(


----------



## Laura617

Kat - I'm sure you will look beautifully pregnant.

Sally - for sinus relief I really suggest a sinus rinse. You can buy a kit and just mix the little packets of salt with warm water. It's odd at first but it saves me a lot of discomfort when I was pregnant. I was so stuffy and my sinuses just felt super dry and that is obviously safe for baby when medication isn't always.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cil


----------



## Laura617

I just have to share my amusing myself at the moment.
I just went pee then quickly drank a glass of water and peed again as soon as possible on a test (so it was diluted as possible) just to see if I would still get a line lol. Instant dark positive. Ah fun with tests.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura617 said:


> Sal - hopefully it will be better by then, but yes if not then ask for something because being sick all the time is just exhausting. I had a doctor who I loved but for some reason didn't give anything for ms which is just so mean lol.
> 
> I feel I have reversed positions here, I am always telling people how its normal to not feel things early on and that no pregnancy is the same but I find myself worried by lack of morning sickness. I know that will come to bite me in the ass but being sick my entire last pregnancy actually gave me a bit of comfort. I always figured if I was sick then that meant baby was in there and thriving so now my mind keeps wondering does that mean this baby isn't because i'm not sick? Then I remember I had 1 night where I got really nauseated and threw up (could have been caused by a thousand different things) but if it was morning sickness it should have continued from then.

Six weeks?! How did you get further along than me?? :shrug: I'm only 5 tomorrow. 



Laura617 said:


> MrsK - That made me feel better to know yours was different each pregnancy. The scan just really depends on the doctor, I am living in a different town and have a new doctor so not sure what she will do but I would imagine if I dont know exactly and my cycles have been irregular that they will probably do a dating scan.
> 
> I knew exactly when I conceived my son and my doctor then did an early scan anyway (I didn't complain lol). So hoping so, waiting for them to call me back monday to schedule an appointment.
> 
> I didn't announce until around 15 weeks with my son and will wait until 12 weeks with this one but i'm already itching to tell!

Yah ours is very open to Ultrasound whenever we want, so that's fun. :) We'll have another one at 6 weeks. :happydance:



Laura617 said:


> Kat - I'm sure you will look beautifully pregnant.
> 
> Sally - for sinus relief I really suggest a sinus rinse. You can buy a kit and just mix the little packets of salt with warm water. It's odd at first but it saves me a lot of discomfort when I was pregnant. I was so stuffy and my sinuses just felt super dry and that is obviously safe for baby when medication isn't always.

Second this! I worked as an allergy technician for a year and we highly recommending the nasal rinses.

Kat - None of that sad talk, you will be gorgeous pregnant!

Sal - Sorry you're not feeling well. :( Hope the MS eases soon.

Cil - SO happy you're back. I just feel like this is your month. Fx!

Yum - It's normal for temps to vary a lot during your period. That's okay - I bet they even out now.


----------



## Laura617

I don't think I'm actually 6 weeks, I just put in lmp. Will be set back I am sure when I get a more accurate dating.


----------



## Cilnia

Hey preg girls, if you want to open a preg-topic please feel free to do so!:thumbup:


----------



## sallyhansen76

you mean on here or another thread?


----------



## MrsKA

Hey Ladies,

I just wanted to share something with you!!!

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/IMG_3449.jpg

I feel a little strange to be honest, I don't want to upset anyone as we were really aren't meant to be trying and I know how upsetting it is to see people falling pregnant by accident when you're trying so hard to get pregnant. I am excited but also a little apprehensive as I was meant to wait to try ! I am happy don't get me wrong but i'm not counting my chickens just yet.


----------



## Laura617

Omg mrsk!!! Congrats! I know you weren't trying but things happen for a reason and I think it will be great for you and I'm sure everyone is thrilled for you. YAYYYY!


----------



## katrus78

Omg, MrsKA!!! It's not upsetting at all that you weren't trying, as you have been trying PLENTY before this!! I am soooo happy for you! This is such a definite bfp!! Huge congrats! :happydance:


----------



## MrsKA

Thanks ladies, I am absolutely in shock ! I really didn't think it would happen ! I have had pretty much no symptoms ! aside from weird cervical position. I haven't felt sick or overly sore boobs or anything ! I have had light cramping and twinges though and a bit of random spotting so I hope this wee babe holds on !


----------



## katrus78

Cil, i was hoping this thread would slowly transform from ttc to pg in the future, with everyone getting their bfp one by one. I do really really hope this is your month, and we all be cheering for you every step of the way. :hugs:


----------



## Laura617

I know it can be normal but I'm spotting and it's got me very upset


----------



## katrus78

What color is your spotting, and how heavy is it? It might be baby still implanting, or post-implantation spotting. Try to relax, and if possible call your gyno first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## Laura617

The first time was brown (like watery brown). Then it stopped fairly quickly, the second time was like dark reddish brown. Doesn't look like fresh blood but will be calling first thing in the morning.


----------



## Laura617

Oh and only see it when I wipe, nothing on panties so not heavy.


----------



## Cilnia

Omg mrska!!! Things happen for a reason for sure!! It was meant to be this way. Congrats dear! How is your OH taking it? I'm so happy we have another bfp!! 

Thnx Kat!
I meant I just wanted to say I don't mind you talking about baby stuff! Just in case you thought so! I like those stories and want to see baby bumps :)

Laura, no cramps? I'm sure its implantation. But of course can't harm to call the docs to ask! Good luck!


----------



## sallyhansen76

OH my God Mrska!!!!! HUge congrads!!! wow, like everyone else said. THere was a reason u were supposed to be preg this cycle. Maybe lack of stress helped? either way congrads dear! xxx


----------



## LouiseSix

Wow Mrs KA congratulations! Best wishes for a healthy pregnancy.

Now we just need Cil, Yum and me to get a bfp for the full set. I really hope it happens soonxxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Louise!! YOUR 1dpo!! soo exciting. How d it go? ;)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

MrsKA said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I just wanted to share something with you!!!
> 
> https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/IMG_3449.jpg
> 
> I feel a little strange to be honest, I don't want to upset anyone as we were really aren't meant to be trying and I know how upsetting it is to see people falling pregnant by accident when you're trying so hard to get pregnant. I am excited but also a little apprehensive as I was meant to wait to try ! I am happy don't get me wrong but i'm not counting my chickens just yet.

WOW! That is amazing! Huge congrats. 




Laura617 said:


> I know it can be normal but I'm spotting and it's got me very upset

Oh no Hun, keep us posted! That must be scary!

AFM: Ob appointment one week from today and hopefully a 6w3d ultrasound next week. I'm not cramping much anymore, no symptoms really. Kinda nerve-wrecking. Craving limes like crazy - seriously been eating them like oranges. 

We told my parents this weekend - they're so excited!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congrads on telling your parents bump!!


----------



## Laura617

Well what a morning I've had! I called my doctor, I have a new doctor who I've only seen once before but they were completely unhelpful. Would tell me anything about what spotting could be and refused to see me. Then after scheduling my initial appointment they threw in "we no longer allow children in our office" so I threw back "then I no longer feel the need to come to your office". So while I completely understand many places don't like having kids there I think an OBs office should be a family friendly place.
I then spent the next hour searching for a new doctor that allows kids and accepts my insurance.

Found one who seems very nice and highly rated. They scheduled my initial appointment for may 30th and had a long conversation with me about my spotting (how much, what it looked like, with cramps or not) and they said if it starts again I can call to be seen sooner but it sounds perfectly normal and nothing at all to be concerned about.


----------



## Laura617

Oh I also asked about an early scan for dating (as it varies dr to dr) and they said its possible will have to talk to dr at my appointment about it.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay!


----------



## katrus78

Yey, Laura, for your first appt and a new doc! Good job!

Sally, can you take meds for bronchitis while pg?

Bump, so exciting to start telling relatives, isn't it?

Cil, are you continuing with your vitamins?

Louise, Yum, how are you doing, girls, and where are you in your cycles?


----------



## sallyhansen76

yay


----------



## Cilnia

Get well Soon hun! :( Sucks you are this sick... darn.... wish it to go away soon!!! Big Hug!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

What are you ladies doing differently this cycle?

I truly think my BFP was from the prayers (and Clomid), however, I was also on my second month of Evening Primrose Oil and Royal Jelly.

Plus PreSeed - HIGHLY recommend that!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska! CONGRATS! I'm so excited for you! Everyone deserves their bfp so don't feel bad. :)

Thank you to all who are wishing me, cil, and louise luck! I'm rooting for all three of us as well!

Bump - I'm drinking grapefruit juice everyday before O, and then once I O I'm going to be drinking pomegranate juice. I'm also off FertilAid and back on normal pre-natal vitamins. and since it's so hard to keep nutrients cuz of my pcos, I'm also drinking nutrient rich shakes to help keep more nutrients in my body. I'm not stressing at all this cycle and not really expecting a bfp.

Kat - I'll be on CD 12 tomorrow.

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/IMG-20120507-00583.jpg


----------



## Cilnia

Royal jelly is still on the menu (missed a few weeks though) vitamins for OH, grapefruit and pomegranate. Don't know whether to chart or not.. don't feel like it to be honest.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ok


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohhhhhh


----------



## sallyhansen76

g


----------



## MrsKA

Oh yah ! took the second tests in my two back and they are definitely darker than 2 days ago ! I just wanted to see some progression so I knew my levels were rising ! yah ! I know each test is different but with the clear blue it was barely positive, actually it went barely positive then faded away but today its a very clear + sign, the FRER (called Discover tests here) is a darker too yah ! 

Come on O for Yum ! do you usually see a progression before a positive with OPK's ? it was always the case with me


----------



## katrus78

Yep, I also always had a progression, and the a very fast progression fading away...


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska - yay! you should put a pic of your test getting darker! 

As for me, my ovulation test is getting darker :) not quite there yet, but what do you guys think?

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/test1.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

Bump


----------



## LouiseSix

Hey ladies, I had my positive OPK on Thursday morning so maybe ov'd either Fri or Sat so should be around 3-4 dpo. Trying to stay positive x


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay Louise!!1 :)


----------



## katrus78

So exciting!!!! Can wait for all three of you to test!! 
Yum, I think that o test can turn dark very unexpectedly, so get bding!!!


----------



## MrsKA

Here are progression pics, sorry they are such bad quality ! I couldn't be bothered getting my proper camera out and loading and resizing etc etc. Top tests are both 11DPO and bottoms are 13DPO

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/FRER.jpg
https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/CB.jpg


----------



## MrsKA

Wooohoo Louise !!! hopefully the time flies by !


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

I'm not adding a ticker until I see a heart beat. Isn't that horrible? :( I just don't feel like its real and am afraid it'll break my heart to delete it. :( a little superstitious I guess.


----------



## sallyhansen76

bba,


----------



## Laura617

So looking forward to seeing 3 more BFPs soon.

Bba - I don't blame you for that at all. I have been terrified on jinxing it. I keep wanting to tell someone but know I won't until 12 weeks as I don't want to have to tell anyone if something happens.
But I have to say, I have been so nervous the past few days then today I experienced this crazy sense of calm an just feel everything will be great now.


----------



## MrsKA

BBA - That's totally understandable ! Im sure you will see a nice healthy heart beating away ! 

Yum - I would get BDing too ! it looks like you may get your + in a day or so.

AFM - I got my blood results back from yesterday and I had an hcg level of 63 at 12DPO. I assume thats normal but the Thursday blood test will be the important one ! fingers crossed I have some nice doubling action !


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska - yay!! I'm looking forward to thursday for you!!

How is everyone esle??

As for me - it's darker! But still not the same color as the control just yet, I'm guessing it will be much darker by tomorrow!! :) My DH and I already BDed on the 7th, I don't know if we should BD again today or tomorrow?? what do you girls think??

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/test2.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

Bd


----------



## Cilnia

Good luck Yum ! Catch the egg hun!! Every other day is best, but i know how difficult it can be sometimes. I would BD tomorrow probably.. But i always have a very dark positive, so don't know for sure what you should do best.

No OPK for me this month. Also i don't think i'll chart. Maybe a few days only. I want a little bit of peace this month. Not trying, not preventing. Something like that!


----------



## Cilnia

I want to see baby bumps!!!! :D Show me show me!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Here's my "starting" picture. No bump for me, yet. :winkwink: This was about a week ago, though. Now I just feel bloaty and gross. :growlmad:


----------



## MrsKA

Here is mine ! I have a little pooch hahaha but thats normally there I haven't done anything about it since last pregnancy ! 

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/44weeks.jpg


----------



## Yumenoinu

I'm so excited to see bumps as well!

lol wow, if I get pregnant, I think I might be the only overweight mom on this thread lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow


----------



## MrsKA

haha yep I do tend to just flop out now ! last pregnancy I was out of my normal jeans within a week of finding out as my hips just went oh ok your pregnant SPREAD.


----------



## Laura617

Lovely starting pics, can't wait to see lovely bumps.

And no yum I am overweight as well lol won't be sharing bump pics, unless I get nice and round later on.


----------



## katrus78

I am overweight too lol! I actually did take a few pics but thought they were horrible, but I think I will still try to take one and share just for history. I am not bloaty just all fat. Oh well, I think after I give birth, I will start to work out fiercely!


----------



## Cilnia

Love the pics!! Wish we could make this thread private sometimes so everyone would feel comfortable with showing their picture. I think size doesn't matter and everyone is beautiful the way they are! Think we all agree on that one, so there is no shame on this board, heehee!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I agree with Cil, you ladies are all lovely!! :) xxx KAt you are almost a bluberry!! Whoohooo


----------



## katrus78

Cil I hope with the not trying not preventing this cycle you will get the same result as MrsKA when she didn't try :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

I agree Cil, everyone is beautiful!! 

As for me - well, I took another opk this morning and it was very light, then I compared it to all the other opks and well...I think yesterday was the most positive opk. Thank god tho, we did BD yesterday!! I even temped and it went up a little. But I really think yesterday was it, what do you girls think?!?!

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/test3.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hmm


----------



## katrus78

Yes, I'd say bd today for sure as soon as possible, since it is still light. However, I do think that your surge was yesterday, and you may have o'd this morning, so the egg is still there.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - well, cause of my pcos, my opks never turn out as dark sadly.

Kat - I definitely BDed this morning lol hopefully I caught the egg...


----------



## katrus78

Ok, so now the tww starts!! Good job, you did great, covered all your basis, so now we just wait!!


----------



## Cilnia

Great Yum!! TWW along with Louise! Good luck babes, fingers crossed for you!! I'm no way near the TWW. Damn long cycles. Hope this one will be as short as last month!


----------



## LouiseSix

TWW is boring - also no symptoms!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Ehh - definitely not positive yet, but could've missed it later in the day or something. Mine never had a good progression, it'd be up and down and finally turn positive. I'd keep testing.

The OPKs made me crazy though, we had the best luck (and best-timed BD for ovulation) the cycles we just charted and checked cervical mucus.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay for tww ladies, and Cil Hope this cycle is nice annd short for you! xxx sending you all lots of :dust: ladies!! xxxx


----------



## Yumenoinu

bump, I've been testing all my OPKS early in the morning, so its possible it did get darker later on that day, but at least I did BD that day :)

Cil - I'm praying you have a shorter cycle hun! I know exactly how that feels to have long cycles, its sooo frustrating. But fingers crossed for you!!

Also, I know how its rude to ask how old a woman is lol, but I'm so curious to know, how old is everyone? (of course you don't have to answer if you dont want to)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

I'm 25. :)


----------



## Laura617

Yumenoinu said:


> bump, I've been testing all my OPKS early in the morning, so its possible it did get darker later on that day, but at least I did BD that day :)
> 
> Cil - I'm praying you have a shorter cycle hun! I know exactly how that feels to have long cycles, its sooo frustrating. But fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Also, I know how its rude to ask how old a woman is lol, but I'm so curious to know, how old is everyone? (of course you don't have to answer if you dont want to)

I have no issues being asked my age. I am 29, hitting the big 30 next month.


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks yum! Curious to see how your temp goes up.

I'm 23.


----------



## MrsKA

I'm 24

I got my blood results back from yesterday and they went for 63 on Tuesday to 200 on Thursday ! wooohooo looking good !


----------



## katrus78

Yum, I am 33.
MrsKA, congrats! It's great doubling!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

who


----------



## Yumenoinu

lol I feel so young, I'm only 21! 

Mrska - Congrats hun!! that's so great!! :D


----------



## MrsKA

Hehehe don't feel young Yum ! I had my first when I was 18 and my second at 21 ! 

I'm surprised at how many of us are young, in New Zealand the average age for marriage is 30 and for having a baby is 31 ! I am considered really young to be married with 2 kids !


----------



## Laura617

MrsKA said:


> Hehehe don't feel young Yum ! I had my first when I was 18 and my second at 21 !
> 
> I'm surprised at how many of us are young, in New Zealand the average age for marriage is 30 and for having a baby is 31 ! I am considered really young to be married with 2 kids !

thats funny its really quiet the opposite here. Especially in my town and my family its normal to get married young and have kids. I'm treated like I am ancient sometimes for waiting so long. DH and I have only been married 2 years (together 9 but just waited for the marriage) and had our first when I was 28 so here I am a dinosaur which is silly to me lol.


----------



## katrus78

I am a blueberry)) I remember when Sally was a blueberry, it was so exciting!


----------



## sallyhansen76

so is laura (if timing is right) whoohooo!!


----------



## Cilnia

Congrats Kat! :D 

Sal: i don't get it :S Some people are so weird sometimes? I have no idea what goes on their minds. Isn't she being pushed by someone to react the way she does? It's so weird that she does that out of the blue.


----------



## katrus78

Sal, that's just awful. I don't get it either. You guys never had a conversation about your friendship before? I used to have a very very close friend, but we had problems all along, tried to work it out, but didn't work, we both didn't understand what was bothering the other one. And one day, with no warning, she stopped answering calls or texts. It's been two years now, and it still hurts to remember. And I still dont know the reason why! She did it before, many years ago, just disappeared for couple of years, and than came back like nothing happened. Now I feel like she will never come back and it's over. Some people are just strange. How could your friend at one point loved you as much as to make you a god mother, and than only a year later she turned around so much? Weird. Hope you can let go of the hurt feelings in time.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks


----------



## Yumenoinu

aw I'm so sorry Sal. Dont worry, I'm named Godmother to one of my old friend's baby who is going to be born at any day now and she is kind of keeping me out as well. She didn't tell me that she was going to have a baby shower or when, I had to find out from a friend of hers on facebook. And by that time, I didn't have the money to go up (i'm an hour and a half away form her) for it. I kept asking her what her name was going to be, and I somehow was the last to know about it. It just sucks, I feel like this isn't going to work out and it's sad because I really want to be godmother, but it's hard to be when I keep getting shut out. So I completely understand what you're going through Sally.


----------



## Cilnia

Is she suffering from some sort of postnatal depression ???


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum, im sorry you are living this too


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Wow, Sal - so sorry you're dealing with this right now. That seems so odd. I wonder what's going on??

But, you're right, her loss - and soon enough your little one will be here and you won't care about anything else!! :happydance:


----------



## Cilnia

Hey girls, i had 1 ovulationtest home and decided to do today just to use it. Was positive. So I know I'm already out this month bc we had sex yesterday but the didn't finish in me so... Won't bd again these days as its not weekend.. soo... No accidental bfp for me. 

How are you, yum and Louise?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cil


----------



## Yumenoinu

I agree with Sal! You still have a chance to catch that eggy! Go for it!! Fingers crossed for you hun!

As for me - well I'm pretty sure I O'd on CD14, my temps have been up and are steadily rising. I guess, I really am in TWW?


----------



## Cilnia

I can't just try - he can't do it! It's as simple as that. I would want to - but he just can't... :(


----------



## Cilnia

Chart is looking good Yum. Steady and still high! This is your month babe!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

aww


----------



## MrsKA

Sorry Cil I must have missed something, why can't OH BD ? no worries if its private ! 

Exciting Yum !!! when will you test ??


----------



## Cilnia

Well he's not really a high libido type of guy.. and usually when he finishes he needs atleast 2 days to be able to finish again. This month i wanted to see what happened if i wouldn't chart or use OPK and let our nature work. Well, we BD't perfectly on our own. (without me checking on things) but unfortunately he couldn't finish inside me. (he can sometimes but not always)

How are you feeling ?

I'd like an update on everyone! :D


----------



## katrus78

That's too bad, but I find it all too common, as most my men in the past were like that... I am glad though to see you're not stressed or obsessed, hopefully better luck next month. And your cycle is shorter, so that's nice!

AFM, nothing new, very tired but no other symptoms still, not that I am asking for them. This Thursday I am going to my perminant obgyn doctor at the hospital of my choice. Not sure if they will give me another u/s, but I hope so. And sorry to complain, but I am so freakin sick of those vaginal suppositories (progesteron called Endometrin). I gotta do it 3 times a day, and this stuff is so gross, it constantly leaks out with burning sensation. I also do the estrogen patches every two days on my belly. I still have to do all that until 10-12 weeks, so still a long way to go.


----------



## MrsKA

Oh ok I get it now Cil ! 

AFM got my bloods back and they were at 1600 yesterday at 4 weeks and 4 days so they have doubled every 32 hours ! Nurse mentioned they were a bit high ??? Kat what were your hcg results and when were they taken ??? I don't think it'd be twins but I don't want to think ectopic either yikes !


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA, congrats again, that number looks great! Mine was 288 at 14dpo, 871 at 17dpo, and than 1739 at 19dpo.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska - that's great hun! It just might be twins maybe. And also I plan to not test till about 10 dpo at least.

As for me - Well I temped again this morning and FF decided (like I kept expecting) that I O'd on CD 14, so right now I'm 5 dpo, yesterday I was 4. But yesterday night I had a pregnancy dream, very vivid. And this morning I had 2 vivid dreams, to the point where I could feel what was in the dream.


----------



## ja123

Woo hoo, congrats MrsKA! How great. Just catching up on posts - I have been super busy work-wise and haven't logged on here in a couple of weeks. Glad to see everyone is doing well!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congrads mrska, looks great so far.


----------



## Cilnia

Sal: wow exciting! Will you get pics? I'd love to see your baby bean!! Thanks for the hugs girl :thumbup:

Kat: Cute ticker indeed! It's so cute to see two little ones... Can't wait for these weeks, months to go by and watch all of you grow!! It's such a miracle :flower:

Yum: I think it's CD13 still.. But then again - 1 dpo more or less doesn't matter! Temps are super steady. This has to mean something!! :happydance:

MrsKa: Congrats on your numbers!! Must be a strong little bean in there :thumbup:

Ja123: how's the babybump going? :baby:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yes j


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi everyone,

Lot's going on! Mrs KA sooo could be twins!

I have to dash now as lots of work to do - good luck with your scan Sal, can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## ja123

Hi girls! Yes, I am starting to have somewhat of a bump, although I think it likely looks to most people like I've just gained weight... not really sure! I have four more weeks until the gender appointment. I just did the "needle and thread" gender predictor thing - has anyone ever done it? I know it's just a fun old wives tale, but I'd be curious to know how often it's correct - it's definitely weird, as I certainly wasn't moving the string at all!


----------



## MrsKA

Hey Ja123 ! lovely to see you ! heheh well I guess that test has a %50 chance of being right ! so what was the outcome ???

Yikes I don't know if I could handle twins, have two little girls, a business and a house to run ! 2 babies is a scary thought. I have no twins in my family anyway so it would have to be an eggy splitting kinda thing which is quite uncommon I think ?


----------



## Laura617

Ja - I had it done at my baby shower and it was correct for me. I don't put a lot of stock in those things but they are fun!

I agree with mrsk on the twins. I think they are adorable but I don't want twins and would probably be very scared if I were having them, that being said I would adjust and love them of course. Twins is always on my mind as I know your chances increase as you hit 30 and I'm 30 next month plus my mom is a twin so I know genetically it's there.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - aw thank you hun! I also forgot to mention, I've been exhausted these past few days, I mean dead tired. Fall asleep super early and even feel tired enough for naps during the day. And I never have been like that. Maybe its a sign? :) how are you??

How's everyone else? I'm sorry I'm super tired and about to head off to bed, so i can hardly read anything right now lol


----------



## katrus78

Yum, def a sign!! Can't wait for you to test!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies,


----------



## Laura617

Sal - glad baby is doing well. Sorry you are bummed, I don't blame you. I know my date will be set back from what my ticker shows and it's like you lost time. Are they going to do another scan in a couple weeks then?

Yum - thats my only symptom even now, just dead tired all the time, fingers crossed!


----------



## Yumenoinu

thanks Kat and Louise! I had a big temp dip today and I am 6/7dpo today...so maybe this is implantation?

Sal - your baby looks so great! When do you find out the gender?!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks Yum.


----------



## LouiseSix

Sal, baby looks so cute already. Sorry your're measuring small but it may mean you'll getr another scan in a few weeks!

Yum - tiredness sounds like a good symptom :babydust: to you

AFM - no symptoms!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Louise


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Been working a lot, so not able to be online much.

Great numbers, MrsKA! Mine were:

10dpo: 84
12dpo: 311
17dpo: 3659

Your numbers do NOT look ectopic to me. To diagnose an ectopic we usually look for low numbers that aren't doubling, it's unusual (not impossible, but really unlikely) for ectopic numbers to get very high and when they do it's a slow rise, typically. 

I am with the others who said twins would freak them out. I will adjust, of course, but it's terrifying to me. :nope: 

Your pictures are adorable, Sal! Sorry you're measuring behind. How many weeks/days were you expecting to be? Sometimes it's just a matter of implantation day and date calculations and ultrasound margin of error. I'm sure it's fine! :hugs:

I have an ultrasound scheduled on Monday morning! I'm so nervous! I just want them to find something in there, at this point I've become worried it's just a big joke. :cry: I'm losing my mind. 

Yum, testing at 10dpo, yes? Fx for you!!

Cil - I know you think it's impossible this month, but I still have my fingers crossed for a little miracle bean for you!! Keep your head up!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks


----------



## katrus78

Sal, the baby looks so cute already! Thank you so much or sharing, hun! 

And maybe a stupid question: does everyone really adjusts their tickers to the age of the fetus determined by the sonographer, and not by the actual pregnancy? It's just strange. I think I would still leave the pg ticker according to the ovulation date cause thats how long you've been pg anyway, no matter the current measurements?


----------



## MrsKA

Sorry I should have said im worried about another molar not ectopic ! my brain is frazzled ! BBA your numbers are way higher then mine were !!! Mine were 63 at 12 DPO, 200 at 14DPO and 1600 at 18DPO !! Maybe you have two in there !!! hahaha is it possible that you released two eggs with the clomid ??

Sal I would be inclined to believe your own dates, baby might just be a bit smaller is all and scans aren't always accurate. Did you say that if their calculations were you correct that you would have got your BFP way to early for it to be possible ?


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Sal, the baby looks so cute already! Thank you so much or sharing, hun!
> 
> And maybe a stupid question: does everyone really adjusts their tickers to the age of the fetus determined by the sonographer, and not by the actual pregnancy? It's just strange. I think I would still leave the pg ticker according to the ovulation date cause thats how long you've been pg anyway, no matter the current measurements?

I think people change them based on measurements bc a lot of people don't track ovulation. If you know for sure when you ovulated then that's the most accurate, however...if you don't know for sure when you ovulated a 10-12 weeks ultrasound is really accurate. 



MrsKA said:


> Sorry I should have said im worried about another molar not ectopic ! my brain is frazzled ! BBA your numbers are way higher then mine were !!! Mine were 63 at 12 DPO, 200 at 14DPO and 1600 at 18DPO !! Maybe you have two in there !!! hahaha is it possible that you released two eggs with the clomid ??
> 
> Sal I would be inclined to believe your own dates, baby might just be a bit smaller is all and scans aren't always accurate. Did you say that if their calculations were you correct that you would have got your BFP way to early for it to be possible ?

Clomid definitely increases the risk of multiples, so it's definitely possible. I'm hoping it's just one really healthy little guy or gal in there though. I can't say for sure, obviously, but I don't think your numbers are even close to molar range. My doctor told me mine weren't high enough for molar, so I would suspect the same for yours.


----------



## sallyhansen76

bump,


----------



## katrus78

Sal, sorry to cause this confusion, but I have seen some other girls change their tickers to their newly obtained baby age after a scan they had. But my logic was like this: let's say your 7 yo son is much shorter than his 7 yo classmates, would that make him younger than them? Lol :) plus, tons of healthy full term babies ate born anywhere from 6lb to 10lb! How could they all measure exactly the same? Plus, what if you wouldbe given measurements that put you a week ahead? Does it mean that you will carry this child or one week less? I doubt that. So that's the logic I have, which is of course just coming from a regular person. I will ask tomorrow at my appointment about that as I am also curious and kinda feel for you that they put you back one week :( but I am glad to hear the bubba is doing great!


----------



## Laura617

Interested to see what bump says on this. Since I'm not sure for myself i personally planned on setting my ticker to whatever my first scan shows and leave it at that as I have heard there can be a lot of fluctuation and that the u/s aren't exact.
I have seen a lot of ladies change them at every scan which would just be confusing to me, once I get a due date I stick with that. Worked the first time around as my ds was born the day before his due date.


----------



## sallyhansen76

i know


----------



## katrus78

Yeah, I Got my due date with ds right from the start, at about 6 weeks, and it never crossed my mind to adjust my dates to the measurements I got from scans. My ds was born a whole two weeks before due date, but it somehow didn't seem odd to me at that time. I think Laura's case is a perfect example why she would change her dates according to measurements, but still only the first time. Anyway, sorry to go onand on about this. 

Cilly, babe, how are you doing? How is your mood?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - how are you hun?

Kat - how are you feeling??

As for me - I started having very stretchy eggwhite CM today...took another OPK but came out negative, BDed just in case! Who knows, maybe I didn't O yet. I dont know.


----------



## katrus78

Yum, I am doing good, not much different, just very tired all the time. 
Wow, weird, hope your cycle will turn out like Laura's - weird but with bfp at the end :)


----------



## MrsKA

Sal I have always been told that the earlier the scan the more accurate and the further along you get the more of a discrepancy there can be. At how many DPO did you get your BFP ?


----------



## sallyhansen76

lol


----------



## katrus78

Yep,I agree, it's pretty straight forward. You did a great job charting that cycle!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - I would go with what you know that you got your bfp on 10dpo. Most doctors just guestimate to day of conception. You're probably further along than they say.

As for me - Temp went back up. I'm still thinking it could have been implantation, but all that CM i got yesterday...did anyone else get a lot of CM the day of their implantation if they knew they got one??


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum,


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

sallyhansen76 said:


> bump, asking ur professional opinion, in my situation (knowing exactly when i ovulagted) against the 12w scan which would U go with?
> 
> (asking from what u ve maybe seen or heard from work...do people vary...could i hit a growth and move back ahead? or should i really go with o date)
> 
> Kat, right now i have both but i m soooo confused i dont know which one im SUPPOSED to use..:S

Personally I would go with when I ovulated, because I know that's the exact day. The reason they use a 12w dating scan is because most just don't have a clue when they got pregnant. Did they schedule you for another scan? At this point, especially with you knowing exactly when ovulation occurred, I would expect them to want to repeat the scan to make sure baby is growing as expected. That's what we would do here, anyway. 



katrus78 said:


> Sal, sorry to cause this confusion, but I have seen some other girls change their tickers to their newly obtained baby age after a scan they had. But my logic was like this: let's say your 7 yo son is much shorter than his 7 yo classmates, would that make him younger than them? Lol :) plus, tons of healthy full term babies ate born anywhere from 6lb to 10lb! How could they all measure exactly the same? Plus, what if you wouldbe given measurements that put you a week ahead? Does it mean that you will carry this child or one week less? I doubt that. So that's the logic I have, which is of course just coming from a regular person. I will ask tomorrow at my appointment about that as I am also curious and kinda feel for you that they put you back one week :( but I am glad to hear the bubba is doing great!

The issue is that growth disparities are much wider at 7 years than at 12 weeks gestational age. Babies should be generally the same size at this point in gestation, which is what makes early dating scans so accurate. There are several reasons a baby may measure small, including that the baby is just small, it was laying at an odd angle, the ultrasound tech wasn't extremely experienced, etc. 

The point of 12 week dating scans, though, is more for people who DON'T know when they ovulated. If you are sure of ovulation day, like Sal is, that is much more accurate.



Laura617 said:


> Interested to see what bump says on this. Since I'm not sure for myself i personally planned on setting my ticker to whatever my first scan shows and leave it at that as I have heard there can be a lot of fluctuation and that the u/s aren't exact.
> I have seen a lot of ladies change them at every scan which would just be confusing to me, once I get a due date I stick with that. Worked the first time around as my ds was born the day before his due date.

In your case, like Kat said, you have a great reason to change your due date based on dating scan and this is exactly why we use dating scans - to figure out approximate gestational age for those who aren't 100% sure when ovulation/conception occurred. There can be fluctuation in ultrasound measurements as you get along and, as a general rule, the earlier the scan the more accurate the dating. So, your best bet is to go with your first scan's date! :) Speaking of...WHEN is your first scan? 



katrus78 said:


> Yeah, I Got my due date with ds right from the start, at about 6 weeks, and it never crossed my mind to adjust my dates to the measurements I got from scans. My ds was born a whole two weeks before due date, but it somehow didn't seem odd to me at that time. I think Laura's case is a perfect example why she would change her dates according to measurements, but still only the first time. Anyway, sorry to go onand on about this.
> 
> Cilly, babe, how are you doing? How is your mood?

That's great logic - we never adjust dates based on later scans! And you're very right about Laura, that's why dating scans exist! Being in the #ttc world is completely different from being in the real world, where a large majority of pregnancies are either unplanned or semi-surprises.



Yumenoinu said:


> Sal - I would go with what you know that you got your bfp on 10dpo. Most doctors just guestimate to day of conception. You're probably further along than they say.
> 
> As for me - Temp went back up. I'm still thinking it could have been implantation, but all that CM i got yesterday...did anyone else get a lot of CM the day of their implantation if they knew they got one??

I don't remember having extra CM on implantation day, but I've heard of people having extra CM about a week after ovulation.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow


----------



## Laura617

Very informative!
And I don't know when I get a scan. It varies dr to dr. My first appt is on the 30th (so far away) and I can request a dating scan then and according to the nurse it's very possible I could get one then do just have to wait and see.


----------



## Cilnia

BabyBumpAhead said:


> Cil - I know you think it's impossible this month, but I still have my fingers crossed for a little miracle bean for you!! Keep your head up!

Thanks for the positive reaction! But only if i could conceive with only air i might have a chance  Lol! no sperm = no chance. I'm keeping my head up though. I'm just focusing on other things. Think that's better for me!

Love the pics Sal! I'm glad the other girls replied, i agree with them. About the 10 weeks. It will be all fine!! I'm so happy it's healthy :) what was the hart rate, do you know that? It's a complete little human, so cute to see...


----------



## Laura617

Cilnia said:


> BabyBumpAhead said:
> 
> 
> Cil - I know you think it's impossible this month, but I still have my fingers crossed for a little miracle bean for you!! Keep your head up!
> 
> Thanks for the positive reaction! But only if i could conceive with only air i might have a chance  Lol! no sperm = no chance. I'm keeping my head up though. I'm just focusing on other things. Think that's better for me!
> 
> Love the pics Sal! I'm glad the other girls replied, i agree with them. About the 10 weeks. It will be all fine!! I'm so happy it's healthy :) what was the hart rate, do you know that? It's a complete little human, so cute to see...Click to expand...

Cil - love the focusing on something positive, I've had cycles
Like yours where we didn't get to bd during fertile time and I was much more sulky then you are.

Afm - I've been feeling a bit worried with lack of symptoms but keep telling myself lots of people have no symptoms but then today I was hit with ms, or should I say all day sickness lol and I mentally feel better about it.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh no


----------



## Laura617

Ladies I'm having a bit of a rant and want some outside opinions to see if I am just moody and over reacting to something (which is very possible). 
My DH and I made friends with another couple about 2 years ago. It was nice but as soon as I got pg with my son things changed. They blew off the baby shower because they "just didn't feel like going" and then blew off our sons 1st bday so she could goto a coupon class.
I didn't say anything about any of this and just let it go but now she is pregnant things are different and she expects everyone to make a fuss. I have been supportive and today I got baby shower invitation and had already been planning on going but I asked her (just to make sure) if this was a co-Ed or women only shower (almost everyone here seems to be having co-Ed, I did) and she sent me a text saying women only (that's fine) but added "preferably no children though unless that's an absolute last resort". 
I don't even want to go now, I don't know why this is offending me so much but it felt insulting for her to throw that in especially since I am fully aware her sister is bringin both her kids so it felt mean to exclude mine.

So am I upset for no reason as it's her shower or am I right to be upset?

Lol sorry for the rant.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Laura - no, you have every right to feel upset especially how she treated you when you were first pregnant. It's very mean and uncalled for...but unfortunately it's "her shower, her rules" which sound completely unfair. But sadly in situations like this, you must be the bigger person, kill her with kindness as they always say. Maybe someday, she'll see how much all this has hurt you...


----------



## Laura617

Your right it's her shower so her rules and I keep telling myself that. I think it's more just the straw that broke the camels back situation and I reached my limit. I really tries to be understanding to her because I thought maybe she was TTC when I got pg and maybe she just distance herself because it was hard and I would never judge someone for that but I also recently found out that she wasn't TTC she was just planning on trying (she started trying about 6 months after I got pg) and had told people she just really felt people she knew shouldn't get pregnant before her (yeah right, not putting my life on hold) lol anyway I've calmed down and realized its not even worth the stress.


----------



## Cilnia

Yum: wow looks like an I'd indeed. Cool!

Laura: wow what a weird friend. I wouldn't even go to be honest.. wouldnt make a fuss about is, but just blow the thing off.


And: Im having ewcm, which makes me think I might have delayed my ovulation (by stressing?) So went to chart this morning and it was still low. So def not ovulated yet even though I had a pos opk. Might still have a chance this way! Yaay for stressing and delaying my O.. lol! :p


----------



## Laura617

I'm not. It's being held the day before my bday so will just say I have bday plans and leave it at that.


----------



## Cilnia

Good! Someone like that doesn't deserve having you around ;)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cil,


----------



## katrus78

Sorry I am late on this, but I wouldn't go either. And it's not even about teaching her a lesson, but just about respecting yourself and not letting other people be rude to you, imho.

Cil, yey for another chance to try! Here is some :dust: just in case!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat ur rasberries now!!! :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - go catch that eggy hun!!!! maybe it was sign that both of us got ewcm?? maybe we just both got fertile later than we thought we did?! crossing my fingers for you hun!!

As for me - I'm worried about my temps :/


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum you temps look great!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - I was worried because when I first woke up, i was uncovered by my blankets and I was freezing cold when I took my temp at got a 97.2, then i covered myself up, went back to sleep and took my temp at my normal time and got 97.5. So I don't know which one to use? and the 97.2 one is another dip if that's the true one :/


----------



## sallyhansen76

well i


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat


----------



## katrus78

Yum, try to only take one temp at your normal time! I was paranoid myself, taking temps several times in a row sometimes, and I found that they will always change, sometimes drastically within 5 min, so it's best to just take the only one. 

AFM, I was at the new doc yesterday, it went well, had another u/s, but it looked really blury. However, everything is good, and I liked the doctor. He said my due date is Dec 29th, but they will most likely induce me two weeks before that as they don't like to hold twins inside for the full term (not sure why though). So he said we're looking at around 15th of December. and I just thought today that I will try to do Dec 12th, so that it would be 12/12/12 :) My son's b-day is also fun, it's 01-02-03 :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Another scan thats soo amazing!! :


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks girls!!! Will sure do my best tonight :D Lol! go eggie go!!

Kat: 12-12-12 would be awesome!! I want to be here when it happens  I want to be here when all the little ones are born! Omg that would be sooo weird wouldn't?! Cooll!!

Yum: I agree with Sal n Kat. It's above the coverline... and sometimes ID also do strange things :\ But i'm glad you BD't just in case this is the real ovulation. Remind me of Laura btw.. She had a chart that was steady and high and then went even higher. When are you testing again?


----------



## katrus78

Sal, lol, yeah, I saw heartbeats and they measured right on, at 8w and 8w1d. They were kinda blobby looking. I just scheduled my last u/s at the IVF clinic, so sad to be finally leaving from there into a normal world (and their u/s equipment is much better and clearer). So I will get another scan on Tuesday next week at 8w4d. I'll get the pictures from there. 

Also, yesterday, at the hospital, I was approched by some woman from the research center and she asked me if I would like to participate in their twin growth research thing, so I'd get extra 7 u/s (also they would take blood, and get my placentas and umbilical cords after birth, ummmm.... weird?) I said I will think about it. Only because it is time comsuming and I have to sneak out of work every time I go to the doctor's, so that would be extra. Would you guys do it?


----------



## Cilnia

Well, i don't know what the research is for. Is it for helping or something? 

I would be interested in the 7 extra u/s... mostly because you don't just get them and this way you can get 7 times of checking up on the baby's :) lol... 

if work would be okay with it, i would probably do it!


----------



## katrus78

I guess the research is helping the nation in general in some small way... They are comparing different twin pregnancies to see ways twins grow. But I am only tempted to do it because my doc will only do an u/s at 11 weeks, and than again at 20 weeks. And I want to have one at 16 weeks to get a hint on the babies' gender. Otherwise, I'd go to a private one, anyway. 

Louise, Cil, Yum - When are you guys testing?


----------



## Cilnia

I see. Well don't know then.. i would probably do it if the hospital was close and i wouldn't have to drive far.

I have to ovulate first  so i guess in 2 weeks i'll be testing. I think i wil ovulate these days.


----------



## MrsKA

wohoo Kat 15th of December is also a fab date, it is my youngest's Birthday :D hehee

Go Cil ! I hope you got the eggy ! 

Yum I would disregard the temp all together, feeling cold would definitely effect your temps, When are you going to test ?

AFM - Not much happening here, I have a scan next Tuesday, all I want to see is a heart beat but I probably wont grrr, I would relax a lot when I see it !


----------



## katrus78

Another confession from me - I was weighed at my appt yesterday and when I saw 198lb, I was shocked. I wanted to cry, never mind enjoying the u/s. what happened to me? Just one year ago, I was at 140lb and looked awesome, have pictures to prove, and now... I feel so uncomfortable being so heavy. right after I gave birth to ds, I was 218lb but I lost 90lb in one year! This time I doubt I can do this much workout with the babies. Plus, how much more I will gain? Scary. So I am looking into losing some weight, if possible cause I just hate how I look right now.


----------



## Yumenoinu

thank you girls!

Cil - yay!!! go girl, I know you'll catch it!!

As for me - I tested this morning and saw a white line. No pink but i could see a line? Any thoughts?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum post a pic :)


----------



## Cilnia

Kat, i'm sorry you feel this way hun... The thing is, you have a thyroid condition so losing weight isn't that easy for you. My friend has the same thing, and she is struggling with losing weight also. She doesn't even eat that much, it's mostly her thyroid. Do you exercise? Would that work perhaps? I'm not saying you should loose weight, but if you feel bad the way it is now - then it would be the best option for you of course. 

There are certain diets you could try. Not to loose weight but to eat healthier and lighter food so eventually you'll lose weight. Like, health-smoothies, fruits and veggies, no fat meats like pork.... no white bread but only dark, quiona or brown rice instead of pasta.. those stuff? Good luck sweetheart, for me you would be pretty the way you are. but i believe the first step is for you to be pretty to yourself! (something i got to learn as well) 

Yum: A white line? Mmm.. show us a pic!!!!????


----------



## Yumenoinu

kat - dont feel bad, really, with my pcos it is ten times harder to lose weight than anyone. Ugg, even a salad will make me gain weight! But you are SO beautiful! And we all are no matter how much we weigh or look. and you have two precious babies in your belly, weight isn't ugly, look what comes with it!

And sorry Sal and Cil, I keep trying to get it on camera but its not showing up at all! but its there a thick clear line!


----------



## Laura617

Yum - was it a FRER?
I did a lot of googling when I got my disappearing line on FRER and found a ton of people who got a white line.


----------



## Laura617

Kat - I know how you feel. I am heavier then you and during my last pregnancy I would get so stressed everytime I had to step on the scale. I really focused on eating healthy during that time and walking a lot (really think all the walking helped me have an easy labor too) and just doing that helped. I only gained 5lbs total during my pregnancy (approved by dr of course) and ended up 20lbs lighter after he was born so just small things can do wonders.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Laura - no it wasnt, it was a Dollar Tree test.


----------



## Laura617

Oh I don't know then. I took a lot of dollar store tests and never got just a white line. Hoping it means something.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thanks hun! I hope it does too. I think I'll wait a few days to take another one.


----------



## LouiseSix

:witch: today. So now what? As far as I know I'm ovulating - positive opk for the last 3 cylces. Bding at the right time. What to try next?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum, how exciting.


----------



## Laura617

LouiseSix said:


> :witch: today. So now what? As far as I know I'm ovulating - positive opk for the last 3 cylces. Bding at the right time. What to try next?

Sorry Hun :hugs:. Sometimes you can do everything right and it doesn't happen, so frustrating. The only thing I did differently was take a b-complex, really think it helped my body.


----------



## LouiseSix

What is smep and b-complex? I already take daily pre-natal vits and omega.

Also starting to worry that my age is working against me.


----------



## Cilnia

I'm sorry to hear that Louise :( I think Royal Jelly worked for Sal and BBA also!?


----------



## LouiseSix

Cil how are you? Where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Cilnia

No idea. Think i'm ovulating as we speak. Or yesterday. Anyhow, my underbelly is very tight and it hurts (stabbing). Experienced it before while/before O. So i hope so!

Louise, maybe your OH can take vitamins for men also? For his spermies... It's not always 'our' 'fault' .... sometimes the spermies aren't the best either?!


----------



## katrus78

Louise, do you have a possibility to do a sperm analisis? At my clinic the cost was only $41, and I would think it would give many couples who af ttc a piece of mind. I think if everyone who is trying for over a year got checked and got "everything is fine" results, at least it would give them some comfort that their bfp is just the matter of time.


----------



## LouiseSix

Cil - good idea about the male vitamins, thanks

Kat - this will be my 6th cycle ttc so if it doesn't happen this time I will go to docs to find out.

I suppose just because I got pg quickly last time doesn't mean that we may not have probs - could have just been super lucky last itme? I just took it for granted that I could get pg when I wanted to x


----------



## Laura617

LouiseSix said:


> What is smep and b-complex? I already take daily pre-natal vits and omega.
> 
> Also starting to worry that my age is working against me.

B6 is supposed to help with luteal phase (if it's short) an regulate your hormones (even great for men to take). The complex is better because of the balance. Honestly my basal body temp runs low and this crazy cycle of charting when I started the b complex I had two temp shifts and I honestly think now that the first shift was the b6 kicking in and regulating my hormones so it naturally gave me a better bbt.
Plus it's supposed to give you more energy and make you feel happier. And it's water solvable so whatever your body doesn't need just gets peed out lol.


----------



## katrus78

Also, for men, a great vitamin is CoEnzyme Q10, for count, motility and morphology!


----------



## LouiseSix

Thanks Laura. Think my cycle is as regular as it could be - it's 28 days and positive opk always comes up around day 13. Think I want to try it still - you've persuaded me with part about more enegy and happiness. That can't be a bad thing!

Oh also found out what smep is :) Will try that this cycle too as we really have only been bding the minimum requirement really the last 2 cycles. It's not easy when you work long hours and have a toddler too!


----------



## Laura617

That was my thought too about the b-complex is that it wouldn't hurt. I also had convinced DH to take it for about a week so maybe it helped us.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

sallyhansen76 said:


> Yum, how exciting.
> 
> Louise, so sorry hun for the witch :(
> Try changing diet?or ginseng? or smep? or u can try a relaxed approach just bd every other day and not opk or anything. :) xxx

I got my BFP the second month I stopped using OPKs. I think it decreased my stress level a lot. However, I also was ovulating irregularly, so I was taking them for literally weeks at a time w/o a positive.



LouiseSix said:


> Cil - good idea about the male vitamins, thanks
> 
> Kat - this will be my 6th cycle ttc so if it doesn't happen this time I will go to docs to find out.
> 
> I suppose just because I got pg quickly last time doesn't mean that we may not have probs - could have just been super lucky last itme? I just took it for granted that I could get pg when I wanted to x

We got a positive on our fourth cycle of well-timed sex. We were TTC for >7 months, but I only ovulated 4 times. We caught my fertile window all four times and the 4th one was our positive. 

I was using Evening Primrose Oil & Royal Jelly. Who knows if that helped or not. I think Preseed is really great, too. Def recommend that. 

The month we got our BFP we BDed the 3 days before ovulation, but not the day OF ovulation. 

And I agree with the other ladies, ask about getting an SA for your OH. :thumbup: Just for piece of mind. 

Fx that this is your cycle. I know how frustrating it is. Keep your head up, hun!! And don't hesitate to see your doctor about it, you'll never regret going too soon!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Oh, and I'm having a scan tomorrow morning. I am so nervous!!


----------



## LouiseSix

Oh bump sooo exciting - good luck!

Ladies thanks for all the kind words, you all know what to say to make me feel more positive x


----------



## Cilnia

Good luck Bump!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Thanks, ladies.

Cil - SO happy to see you have another shot this cycle! Keep an eye on the CM. I really think checking CM and temp charting is as good as OPKs. It was for me anyway...and much less stressful! Fx for you. I just know we're gonna get a few more BFPs this month!


----------



## katrus78

Bump, so exciting! Let us know right away how it went, and possibly a scan pic? :)

Cil, hope you will catch that eggie this cycle! :dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

good luck both cil and bba. So exciting!! xxx


----------



## MrsKA

BBA me too ! You will see more on your scan though LOL I still don't know why they are scanning me at 5 weeks and 5 days ! I think they are going off hcg levels rather than LMP. Hope you have a good scan, can't wait to hear how many babies are in there !


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks girls!!!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Scan went great, measuring 7w1d - exactly the same as I thought based on ovulation day. 

And...

Heartrate: 153 AND 144

Freaking out a little about that last part. :)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 55


----------



## Cilnia

Omgggggggg twinssssss aaaaaaahhh!!!!! That is awesomeeeeee omg wowie!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Laura617

OMG I CAN'T BELIEVE IT, TWINS!!!! Congrats hun I know it's scary but it will be great. Can't believe there are two sets of twins here!


----------



## Cilnia

We're having 8 babies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

BBA - OMG! Congratulations!!! that is so amazing!! Now we have both Kat and BBA with 2 little bundles of joy!!!

Cil - How is everything with you hun?

Louise - aw, i'm so sorry hun. Maybe this cycle? I know it'll happen for you!

Laura, Mrska, Sal, Kat - how are you all doing??


----------



## Cilnia

I'm ok! Hoping my temp will rise tomorrow. :)

When are you retesting? Im dying to know!!!


----------



## MrsKA

YAH BBA ! had an inkling there might have been 2 !! congrats that is so exciting ! So they non-identical so two eggs released with the clomiphene ?

I had my scan this morning also, as suspected it is WAY to early, all they could see was one fluid filled sac and a possible yolk but that was it ! The sonographer and nurse said that it would be what they would expect to see at that gestation so i'm wondering why I was even there ! the nurse said she based it on my hcg levels as they should be able to see something so that concerned me a little but she said they are just on the high side and not to worry. So i've had another blood test today will get those results this afternoon. Fingers crossed they are still rising !


----------



## Cilnia

Hope so mrska!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

I can't wait to see your little one MrskA!!

Cil - I'm planning to try to test tomorrow morning :)

Oh by the way, I thought you'd all like to know my goddaughter was born on May 15th. Here's a picture of her :) Her name is Elizabeth.

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/3.jpg


----------



## katrus78

Omg, Bump! How awesome! I knew it, I knew it, I knew it!!! :happydance:
Congratulations, great heartbeats too!! 

MrsKA, it is really early, so I am sure we will see something more on your next scan! Btw, when is it?

Yum, chart is looking good, will be anxious for you to test! Oh, and your goddaughter is beautiful! Thank you for sharing, it is nice to have a visionary reminder of what we are all working towards on here. And I just noticed - your cat is 16 yo?! How long do cats live lol?

Cil, what's going on with your cm today? Do you think you have ovulated?


----------



## MrsKA

Aww cute Yum !!! can't wait for you to test !!!

Kat I have another scan scheduled in for 2 weeks time on the 5th of June, At least then I will know either way whats going on, will be 7 weeks and 5 days by then so something should be showing.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thank you!! She is precious! and Kat, cats can live up to 30 years lol here's a picture of her, her name is Lulu bear. :)

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/7.jpg


----------



## katrus78

Oh I see lol, I kinda thought they live like 15 years tops :) obviously not a cat owner here :)
Great middle-age kitty you have! :thumbup:


----------



## Yumenoinu

thank you Kat! lol, believe it or not she doesn't act like she's middle age ha ha! she acts like a kitten! she's definitely my baby that's for sure.


----------



## Cilnia

I wasn't really sure about my cm, but I think I ovulated based on my temp! I'm glad I'm still in the running! 


Yum, such a cute baby. Can't wait to see OUR babies. LOL
Love your cat!! Wish my cats will make it to that age. Love them so so much!


----------



## trying412011

Hello to all the ladies on this thread so I have read all the pages on this thread and omg can I just say how beautiful u all are u girls have giving me so much hope iv been trying for a baby for 17 months now and been unsuccessful. After reading all ur post I'm def goin to change some things this month like the grapefruit juice and pomegranates juice I'm also going to temp this month. Currently I'm 9dpo and not experiencing much besides slight nausea, headaches, lots of cramping all over abdomen sometimes on one side, backaches and odd pain that keeps coming into my bbs and last night this weird pain that went down my groin but only lasted like 10 mins. U ladies have givien me heaps of hope. I hope this month I get my BFP :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - yay for temp raise! and I can't wait to see ours as well :D it will happen for us, I just know it!

Trying - hi! welcome, I'm sorry you've been unsuccessful for so long. Maybe try seeing a doctor about it? hopefully you'll get your bfp this month!

As for me - temp still high, tested and it was neg. But I'm not really giving up hope until AF comes. Since usually my lutheal phases are 16, I might just wait a few days more and test.


----------



## trying412011

Hello yum how r u well iv been to the doctors sooooo many times iv had all my hormones tested and they are all fine iv had my cycle 21 blood work done too and it cam back normal hubby's sperm is good 46 million per mil iv had u/sdone to check everything inside and all is good I dnt kno what's else to do its so depressing month after month getting Bfn


----------



## sallyhansen76

ok OMG first of all...TWINS


----------



## katrus78

Cil, yep, it sure looks like you o'd already! A little personal question - what does "I" on your chart stand for (for bd)? 

Yum, sorry, hun, it was a neg but we won't give up until af shows, right? 

Sal, how are you doing, darling?

Welcome, Trying! It's good you guys checked yourselves at the doctors. What was your oh's sperm morphology? And have you checked your thyroid? Only asking because those seem to be the most common reasons (if there are reasons) for having problems conceiving. In any case, fingers crossed you are getting your bfp this cycle, sweety. On this thread the girls definitely know how it feels to keep getting bfns. I have seen some of us almost at a breaking point, some taking a break, but all are very strong and they pick themselves up and just keep going. We did start out with another thread, which was also quite long, and than made a group here, so I personally feel like we've been through a lot together, and honestly love everyone on this thread. Anyway, welcome and good luck this month!


----------



## trying412011

sallyhansen76 said:


> ok OMG first of all...TWINS hahaha when i first got on here i saw someones post congradulating twins and i was like "i thought i only backed up a few pages...seems to me it was way before this kat announced twins" lol OMG Congrads hunny!! Not only did u get preg in an amazing cycle but 2!!!!
> 
> yum, im with you on that, wait until cycle is over. i ve got lots of fx d for you! and your god daughter and kitty are beasutiful. My cat lived till 24 years old. :) Makes me miss her xx
> 
> Trying, Im so sorry hun that it has taken so long for you. But have faith that it will happen, i know sometimes it gets hard. Plus no symptoms is a good thing. :) I had zero before my bfp. I ve got you in my prayers and my fx d for ya!!
> 
> Kat any symptoms yet?
> Laura hows that ms coming?

Hey thx Sally I hope this month is it one weird thing iv noticed and even hubby has noticed is how hungry I am I cant seem to fill the space and within half hour after eating my stomach is rumbling like I haven't eaten anything, right now I'm feeling crampy and tight on my lower right side of my abdomen and back aches in the same area Im praying that I get. A bfp even the faintest line and I'll still be on cloud 9 and tired goin to bed by 11 and not getting uP till after mid day oops anyway send the baby dust my way lucky ladies and need all the prayes and luck I can get


----------



## katrus78

Oops, Sal, you posted before me :) yeah, no symptoms still for me, besides tiredness. Weird. I am seeing the doc at my clinic today for the last time! I will get my last u/s there and the heart rates! This will give me some reassurance. Then my next u/s will be at the regular obgyn on June 08. 

Trying, you got tons of good symptoms actually! Here is some :dust: for you!

Sal, you will be changing a fruit tomorrow! I have a feeling the excitement doesn't get old :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

KAt,


----------



## katrus78

Sal, sorry, hun, you lost your excitement, and I am really really hoping your bubba will grow at a little faster rate, so when you check on her/him this week, you will be happy again! When is your appointment? I will be looking forward to it with you.


----------



## trying412011

katrus78 said:


> Cil, yep, it sure looks like you o'd already! A little personal question - what does "I" on your chart stand for (for bd)?
> 
> Yum, sorry, hun, it was a neg but we won't give up until af shows, right?
> 
> Sal, how are you doing, darling?
> 
> Welcome, Trying! It's good you guys checked yourselves at the doctors. What was your oh's sperm morphology? And have you checked your thyroid? Only asking because those seem to be the most common reasons (if there are reasons) for having problems conceiving. In any case, fingers crossed you are getting your bfp this cycle, sweety. On this thread the girls definitely know how it feels to keep getting bfns. I have seen some of us almost at a breaking point, some taking a break, but all are very strong and they pick themselves up and just keep going. We did start out with another thread, which was also quite long, and than made a group here, so I personally feel like we've been through a lot together, and honestly love everyone on this thread. Anyway, welcome and good luck this month!

Hey Kat thanks for the warm welcome I can't quite remember all of his results but his morphology was only like 30% bad and the rest good I kno he is a little low in volume but very good in how is swimmers are and everything I also had all hormons checked which came back fine and thyroid came back all good also hubby and I baby danced on the 11th and the 13th and I O'd on d 14 so hopefully we got it just experiencing lots of cramps at the moment but they are not as painful as wat my period cramps would be like. I have seen how u all stick together I had to shed a tear for Sunni though poor girl I hope she returns soon kat congrats on ur twins as well as BBA on her twins kat hope u get ur twin girls. U ladies give me so much hope I hope all this baby dust going around at the moment will get passed onto me lol


----------



## trying412011

sallyhansen76 said:


> KAt, to be honest since my scan i hvae no exitemnet for the fruit anymore. Im still so confused as to where baby sits vs where my body is. I know baby is behind so even if tickers says its the size of a (i think tomorrow is a lemon) i know baby isnt. I am anxious to see my dr this week.
> 
> As for symtoms ms has started to subside...still waiting for my belly to pop. Anytime now i assume.
> 
> Trying lots of :dust: and those are great symptoms. What tools are you using now? Are you charting?

I hope these symptoms stick and turn that stick to a bfp, well iv been using my iPhone app keeping track of when I ovulate and stuff my last cycles have been weird 
December it was 31 days which is good 
As well as January which was 32 days 
Then march was 36
And April 46 days
And my average cycle 38 days 
I haven't tried teeming before just the usual cm,cp,stuff if and when the witch comes I'll be excited to chart and hopefully pinpoint o that way I did take my temperture the smorning and it was 36.4 I kno it means nothing at this stage as I dnt kno wat my temp is generally like advice, support love, care and wisdom is more then welcome thx ladies it's so so so great when u have ppl who understand we're ur coming from


----------



## Laura617

Yum - First what a gorgeous little one your goddaughter is, congrats! I just want to cuddle her looking at that picture. Sorry about the negative but glad you aren't giving up hope, I saw so many negatives before my bfp so I know you still have a chance.

MrsK - Fingers crossed for a better second scan. I don't like early scans, they seem to cause so much stress. I know the waiting is terrible but it seems the waiting is better sometimes. 

Trying - Welcome hun. Sorry to hear you have been trying for so long. I really think the temping helps and if you have any questions about that there are lots of knowledgeable ladies here. Just make sure you get a BBT thermometer and try to temp at the same time each day and maybe all the waiting will be down to just timing. Oh and since you are using iphone I will recommend getting the fertility friend app for your charting, its wonderful.

Cil - Yay temp rose! So glad you got your chance this cycle after all. Fingers crossed for you!

Kat - Good luck at your clinic! Lets us know how it goes.

Sal - Aww i'm sorry you are feeling less then excited. Understandable though and I just feel like everything will be as it should be at your next scan but the worrying is no fun.

Hope I didn't miss anyone, you lot were a chatty bunch lol.

AFM my all day sickness is continuing. I am only throwing up about once a day but feel sick all day and randomly (and loudly) gag everywhere and at everything lol food and I seem to be having a war because I am so hungry all the time but takes a long time to find something I can tolerate eating. So once I find something appealing I eat like I haven't eaten all day (which is kind of the case) hubby is calling me the bottomless pit lmao but says he means it in a nice way. My appt is 1 week and 1 day away. Really hope I get a scan. Other then that I an exhausted and cant make it through my day without napping when my son does. And just to make it clear I am not complaining about any of this lol if this is what I have to do for baby then I will suffer for the entire pregnancy with a smile on my face, and I hope all of you waiting for your bfp get to join me soon!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Thanks so much ladies, I'm still in a bit of a state of shock/panic...but so overwhelmingly happy to see that they both had good, strong heartbeats. :)

MrsKA: So sorry the scan was too early. However, when they say that your numbers are high enough to see something...the fact that they saw the sac IS something! We use those numbers to know when to start thinking ectopic (i.e. high numbers, but not seeing a sac...maybe start thinking the embryo implanted somewhere else). Remember my early scan - they didn't even see a sac!! I'm sure all is fine. We waited three weeks (to 7w1d, which was yesterday) and were able to see two little beating hearts. Keep your head up! Looking forward to seeing your next numbers. And I just know on June 5 you'll see that little heart flickering away.

Yum: She is ADORABLE. Huge congrats. What a precious blessing. And cute kitty too - I used to have a giant calico cat...loved her so much. However, I'm SO allergic. My eyes would swell up and get all red and watery. Yuck! :dohh: My mom was such a pushover (and so great) to let me have that cat even though I was allergic lol. Sorry your test is still (-)...not giving up hope yet!

Cil: YAY! Chart looks great - hopefully you caught that eggie. I'm SO holding my breath for you. This is your month.

Trying: Nice to meet you - can't believe you read through all 200 pages of this haha! I hope you get your BFP soon. Charting really made me feel in control of my cycle. I'm so happy I started charting.

Sal: Sorry your scan has you worried and less excited. :( I'm interested to see what your doctor has to say this week. What day do you go? 

Laura: Uhhh sorry you're so sick? I am having random episodes of quesiness, but no vomiting or anything. As long as I keep something in my belly I do okay. If I go without eating, though - then I get nauseated. Can't wait for your appointment, I really hope you get your scan!!


----------



## katrus78

Hello ladies. Went to my scan today at 8w4d, everything is good, heart rates are 174 and 177. Here is a pic :) So weird to see the top little person wiggling it's arms and legs (although I am sure they are super tiny right now):

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/dahlenbabies84.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG sooo cute kat!!! amazing!!! :) They are beautful!! Old wives tale says high heart rates mean girls :) fx d for you!! xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Trying for one where are you from? (update first page)

And ladies i had to change the name to fit in 2 sets of twins! it really think its incredible!! :)


----------



## Cilnia

Omg wow!!! That is beautiful! We have to put the pics in the first post :D 

I love seeing our babes!

Welcome Trying! Great to have a new member :) We're really a great group - if i may say so. I love all my girls here!! I'm sorry to hear you've been trying for so long. I really hope that charting and drinking juices will help you get your BFP! It is actually a very fertile group as you see. So Fx for you!

Kat: The I in my chart means insemination. Atleast something! 

Yum: sorry hun for the bfn... :( Doesn't mean anything yet!!


----------



## MrsKA

Hey everyone (welcome trying!), sorry i'll come back soon and post properly my numbers from yesterday were at 21,200 (5 weeks and 5 days) !!! they were 1600 eight days prior! so doubling really well still ! I was kinda expecting like 12,000 maybe as they say after you get passed 1000 they double every 3-4 days not 2-3 but mine are going every 52 hours so just over every 2 days. Assuming that means its all good


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA, you numbers are GREAT! Amazing they still measured your HCG!my clinic stopped doing those after the third one, which was at 19 dpo. 

Cil, thanks, my guess was the I was for incomplete, and now I am relieved :) lol

Sal, but the first heart rates they detected were 119 and 123, so they were on a lower side I was told, so I am not sure at what point hr counts for this old wives tale :)

And yeah, I wanna see all of your guys' gummy bears pics on here soon!


----------



## sallyhansen76

mrska what wonderful numbers!! :) xxx


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Numbers look great, MrsKA! :)


----------



## trying412011

Laura617 said:


> Yum - First what a gorgeous little one your goddaughter is, congrats! I just want to cuddle her looking at that picture. Sorry about the negative but glad you aren't giving up hope, I saw so many negatives before my bfp so I know you still have a chance.
> 
> MrsK - Fingers crossed for a better second scan. I don't like early scans, they seem to cause so much stress. I know the waiting is terrible but it seems the waiting is better sometimes.
> 
> Trying - Welcome hun. Sorry to hear you have been trying for so long. I really think the temping helps and if you have any questions about that there are lots of knowledgeable ladies here. Just make sure you get a BBT thermometer and try to temp at the same time each day and maybe all the waiting will be down to just timing. Oh and since you are using iphone I will recommend getting the fertility friend app for your charting, its wonderful.
> 
> Cil - Yay temp rose! So glad you got your chance this cycle after all. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Kat - Good luck at your clinic! Lets us know how it goes.
> 
> Sal - Aww i'm sorry you are feeling less then excited. Understandable though and I just feel like everything will be as it should be at your next scan but the worrying is no fun.
> 
> Hope I didn't miss anyone, you lot were a chatty bunch lol.
> 
> AFM my all day sickness is continuing. I am only throwing up about once a day but feel sick all day and randomly (and loudly) gag everywhere and at everything lol food and I seem to be having a war because I am so hungry all the time but takes a long time to find something I can tolerate eating. So once I find something appealing I eat like I haven't eaten all day (which is kind of the case) hubby is calling me the bottomless pit lmao but says he means it in a nice way. My appt is 1 week and 1 day away. Really hope I get a scan. Other then that I an exhausted and cant make it through my day without napping when my son does. And just to make it clear I am not complaining about any of this lol if this is what I have to do for baby then I will suffer for the entire pregnancy with a smile on my face, and I hope all of you waiting for your bfp get to join me soon!

Hey Laura how r u, yes I hope charting works for me I'm not very good at keeping still for 3 hours though I move so much at night or my dog wakes me up to say hey mummy I need to go to the toilet like he did the smorning little shit 1 hour out b4 checking temp grrrr...anyway still no period which is a good sign but I think I'll be out this month. This will sound weird but when my period has been due past couple of months I get this weird uncomfortable feeling down there it aches and my clit hurts and all tmi lol but it was doin it the smorning guess I'll just have to wait and see 
everyone is so lovely here if feels nice to be apart of something :) 

When I was reading through all the post I saw that it took u along time to get ur bfp how many days after missed period did u get it I dread P.O.A.S these days as I dnt want to see that bfn


----------



## trying412011

BabyBumpAhead said:


> Thanks so much ladies, I'm still in a bit of a state of shock/panic...but so overwhelmingly happy to see that they both had good, strong heartbeats. :)
> 
> MrsKA: So sorry the scan was too early. However, when they say that your numbers are high enough to see something...the fact that they saw the sac IS something! We use those numbers to know when to start thinking ectopic (i.e. high numbers, but not seeing a sac...maybe start thinking the embryo implanted somewhere else). Remember my early scan - they didn't even see a sac!! I'm sure all is fine. We waited three weeks (to 7w1d, which was yesterday) and were able to see two little beating hearts. Keep your head up! Looking forward to seeing your next numbers. And I just know on June 5 you'll see that little heart flickering away.
> 
> Yum: She is ADORABLE. Huge congrats. What a precious blessing. And cute kitty too - I used to have a giant calico cat...loved her so much. However, I'm SO allergic. My eyes would swell up and get all red and watery. Yuck! :dohh: My mom was such a pushover (and so great) to let me have that cat even though I was allergic lol. Sorry your test is still (-)...not giving up hope yet!
> 
> Cil: YAY! Chart looks great - hopefully you caught that eggie. I'm SO holding my breath for you. This is your month.
> 
> Trying: Nice to meet you - can't believe you read through all 200 pages of this haha! I hope you get your BFP soon. Charting really made me feel in control of my cycle. I'm so happy I started charting.
> 
> Sal: Sorry your scan has you worried and less excited. :( I'm interested to see what your doctor has to say this week. What day do you go?
> 
> Laura: Uhhh sorry you're so sick? I am having random episodes of quesiness, but no vomiting or anything. As long as I keep something in my belly I do okay. If I go without eating, though - then I get nauseated. Can't wait for your appointment, I really hope you get your scan!!

BBA CONGRATES on ur twins yes i read through all the pages I just couldn't stop once I started it was so beautiful and emotional reading some of these post I shed a tear for Sunni hope she returns soon. With temping it's very confusing it's going to take a while to understand when I'm o I hope I dnt miss it this month also going to take the juices and do u knom were I could get royal jelly is it available in australia


----------



## trying412011

katrus78 said:


> Hello ladies. Went to my scan today at 8w4d, everything is good, heart rates are 174 and 177. Here is a pic :) So weird to see the top little person wiggling it's arms and legs (although I am sure they are super tiny right now):
> 
> https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/dahlenbabies84.jpg

Wow( tears in eyes ) they are so cute they would be the size of a raspberry...omg cute cute cute :happydance:


----------



## trying412011

sallyhansen76 said:


> Trying for one where are you from? (update first page)
> 
> And ladies i had to change the name to fit in 2 sets of twins! it really think its incredible!! :)

Sally I'm from queensland in Australia we have quite a massive time difference though when it's ur night time its our day lol


----------



## trying412011

Cilnia said:


> Omg wow!!! That is beautiful! We have to put the pics in the first post :D
> 
> I love seeing our babes!
> 
> Welcome Trying! Great to have a new member :) We're really a great group - if i may say so. I love all my girls here!! I'm sorry to hear you've been trying for so long. I really hope that charting and drinking juices will help you get your BFP! It is actually a very fertile group as you see. So Fx for you!
> 
> Kat: The I in my chart means insemination. Atleast something!
> 
> Yum: sorry hun for the bfn... :( Doesn't mean anything yet!!

Hey cil yes u are a great group so supportive and very fertile so pass some of that babydust to me lol, yeah it is depressing that iv been trying for so long but I just got to stay positive and hope that I get my bfp very soon I'll take a test in 3-4 days and see what happens I dnt even have the urge to poas cause I dnt want to see 1 line :(


----------



## trying412011

Hey ladies how you all doin just an update. Hubby and I went shopping the smorning and I got my pregnancy test my pomegranate juice and my grapefruit juice. I also found royal jelly here in a healthy lifestyle shop $70 dollars for a six month supply I would love to have got it but since I lost my job just can't afford it right now anyway I'm tempted to poas now iv got them but I want to wait until at least day of or after my period date. Fingers crossed for a BFP :).

Anyway can't wait t talk to u all.
Yum r u testing today did u get ur BFP 
how is everyone else feeling today...
Chat soon :)


----------



## trying412011

Girls just another update need advice on this one, 
today I have very very watery cm and cloudy looking with the slightest yellow tinge I dnt kno wat to make of it . The first time I noticed it was at shopping I seriously thought my period started then just now,,,I hope it's nothing bad I also have a massive headache right now and cramps on right side so going to g have a lay down talk to u all soon :)


----------



## Cilnia

Hmm well let's see. I usually have a bit of watery - or even EWCM - before my period :( Sorry to say that. But i know Sal had watery CM and was pregnant! So anything could happen!? Do you usually get it or first time you noticed it ?

I don't know what my temp is doing. Ah well. Weird cycles sometimes end up in a BFP soooooo........... Hope this is one of them.


----------



## trying412011

Cilnia said:


> Hmm well let's see. I usually have a bit of watery - or even EWCM - before my period :( Sorry to say that. But i know Sal had watery CM and was pregnant! So anything could happen!? Do you usually get it or first time you noticed it ?
> 
> I don't know what my temp is doing. Ah well. Weird cycles sometimes end up in a BFP soooooo........... Hope this is one of them.

Hey cil well I sometimes get it but not as much as I have noticeed I hope it's a good sign. I hoped get ur bfp FX'D


----------



## sallyhansen76

Trying, as cil said cm could be a sign.


----------



## trying412011

sallyhansen76 said:


> Trying, as cil said cm could be a sign. however every woman is different. For me it was right before my bfp. Actually was my only sign. So fingers crossed that it is for you to. I am also glad to see that you are getting ready for war ;) You are arming yourself with some good tools. I wish you the best of lluck!
> 
> Cil. Your temps are a little strange, but even tho it went down today, not by alot. Its still higher than 2 days ago. Im inclined to say you ovulated 2 days ago on the 21. :) (ur cycle is exactly corresponding to the days of the month. lol I know little things amuse me!! :) xxx Are u going to try to I again just in case? :)
> 
> Louise, how are you holding up hun? U trying anything different this cycle?
> Yum, any news on testing?
> Afm, appointment tomorrow. Im really hoping i ll get another scan to see if shrimp is catching up. Because we have an appointment the 18th for OH spine disease to make sure shrimp doesnt have it. But it HAS to be done in week 16-17. Any earlier it would be inconculsive, so if shrimp Doesnt catch up we loose the test because they cant rescheduale it (too booked) i just feel a little lost and really need this test...and want some answers! :(

Sal I really hope that this month is it like I said in previouse post we baby danced on the 11 and the 13 and O'd on the 14 that was only goin by my app and it's seems to be right any other time so I hope I caught the egg to day my right side as been very tender iv had a constant headache all day along with the weird cm,,omg tonight iv eaten so much I had a big dinner two schnitzels lots of veg and heaps of pasta I love pasta any way within an hour my stomach was grumbling so I had some toast I had 4 pieces and a cup of tea I feel like such a pig but I'm soooo hungry...my nipples r a bit sensitive tonight and bbs getting itchy but no difference in my areoles I have 3 test waiting to be peed on lol but scared to do it.. Hubby keeps saying something is wrong with u y r u eating so much and sleeping hmmmm I hope this is it :happydance:


----------



## Cilnia

Yep, Sal. Will try to do some more I!! 

I really hope you get an u/s. Do you think that if you ask they will do it? Or is it totally up to them?

Trying: I think it would be best if you wouldn't quote everyone.. Mostly because sometimes someone might want to delete a post just in case later on. And if you have quoted, the post will still be visible.


----------



## katrus78

Aw, Sal, I am so anxious for you to get another test and get good news! Wanna see you excited again, and not nervous... 

Yum, :test:

Cil, not sure why you think your cycle is odd, your temp today dropped just a little, but within normal. I bet it will go up tomorrow, you'll see. I think you did really good this month, now it's just up to your body. Go, eggie, go! Oh, if only we could look inside our bodies and see what's going on! Fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## Cilnia

Mostly because i've never had my temp go down after a possible Ovulation. I was always going up up up... But i think i indeed have a real chance here! :)

How are you babe?


----------



## Cilnia

I just noticed my 'mood' was saying 'cold' .. lol it's super hot here so def not cold.. haha


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - i agree with what Sal and Cil said. For each woman is different. Hope this is a sign for you!

Cil - I am SO excited for you to test!!!

As for me - I don't think I'm going to test until my cycle is completely over, just to make sure! also, my temp rose today! and FF tried to say I ovulated on CD 24. I don't think I did, I still think it was CD 13. What do you girls think?


----------



## Cilnia

Yum... Too bad you don't have a lot of data before CD 13! I forgot: were you doing OPK? If yes, you should put it in the chart as well! It does look like you O'ved on CD13, but let's see what happens with your temps these days! If they stay as high as now it could be triphasic or maybe that you indeed ovulated later then you thought. Kind of reminds me of Laura's chart. Glad you BD't just in case :)


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Baby dust to all!!! Ehhh.... to all who are still waiting lol!! 

For our preggers: :baby::baby::baby::baby::oneofeach::twingirls:


----------



## Cilnia

Sal, can you put a ':baby:' on the first page of our preggers?? Looks so cute!


----------



## sallyhansen76

yum


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - if I did O on Cd 24 that means I didn't BD around the time of O. :/ let's hope that I caught the eggie.


----------



## sallyhansen76

sure cil, where do you want me to put it? beside the names?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Okay girls, I broke down and took a test. And there was a LINE!!!! very faint, but it showed up in the picture i took of it. It's thicker than in the picture but its still very faint!! :D I'm now going to be testing a lot to see it get darker!!

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/test4-1.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG Yum! I see it!!! omg omg!!! 
except grrr blue dyes are mean sometimes...test again tomorrow if its there and darker i think its the beg of your BFP! eeeeee


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh and keep posting the pics!! oh and was it fmu?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thanks Sally!! and it wasn't FMU. So tomorrow I'll do FMU :)


----------



## Cilnia

omg omg omg so it could be triphasic!!! omg omg can't wait for you to retest babe!! Would be awesome!!!! ok trying not to be tooo excited yet *bouncing up n down*

Sal: yes, just like the twins :D


----------



## katrus78

Damn, I was just gonna say Yum's chart looks triphasic, and that it does look like she ovulated on the 13th! And OMG I am gonna pee my pants I am so excited for you Yummy!!!!!!!!! You gotta get some red dye test!!!! I will be so looking forward to come on here tomorrow morning!!!! :dance: :happydance: :fool: :wohoo: \\:D/

Cil, thanks hun, that was so cute lining up our little beans. LOL I hope you gave me two girls and one of each to Bump :blush:


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thank you Cil and Kat!!! :D I'm trying so hard not to get over excited about it until it gets darker. But I hope this is finally it!


----------



## Cilnia

Oh yes m'am i did :happydance: I'm sure you have two little girls!! 


OMG IT JUST HIT ME!!

So many of you are getting baby's!!! Woooohhooooo How does it feel? Having someone grow inside you!!?!?!?! :shrug::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

there u go, i changed the front page filled with babies and dust for everyone!! :)

cil you are getting ur bfp this cycle!! Soon u will know how it feels to have a ltitle one inside of you. 

To be honest, im really not feeling different anymore. The ms has subsided (get sometimes nauseaus but thats it) boobs are a little sore but otherwise feel no different. My tummy is bigger and i have cramps but i still dont feel super attached like i thought i would....Does that make me terrible??? :(


----------



## LouiseSix

Oh my god! I've not been able to log for the past couple of days and can't believe what's happened :)

Bump wow wow wow! So super-duper exciting. TWINS!!! Can't believe we've got two sets growing here

Yum I have everything possible crossed for you sweetie.

Kat I love love love your scan pics - just too cute!

Sal try not to worry, I know it's easier said than done. Just think, you've got a lifetime of worry ahead of you now you're to be a mum ha ha!

AFM - well smep is the new attack for this month :)


----------



## katrus78

Sal, I kinda feel the same way. I actually get more excited when the fruit in my ticker changes than when I think about the babies inside me. The excitement kinda sibsided once I realized the deed is done and there is not much I need to do in order to have them. I think it is normal to feel this way. I remember when I was ttc I would kill for bfp, and thought I would be over the moon for the whole 9 months, but not the case. Actually I remember the same thing happened when I was pregnant with my son. It was my first and very much wanted, but the excitement was replaced with just a calm normal feeling, like it's not a such big deal. Maybe it is our brain's way of dealing with the initial ttc stress, it just needs a break. 

Louise, I read a lot about smep, and it's all good things! Deff worth a try. 

Cil, I don't feel much really now, no ms (weird but fact), only tiredness. I can hardly believe there are two being inside me and they are swimming and moving and growing so fast. Especially in the morning, when I wake up, I am trying to listen to my body and concentrate to see if I can feel them in any way (not possible at this point but I still do cause it's just strange knowing they are moving around and I can't feel it at all). So basically I am just very much looking forward to at least a little bump, just so I could have an obvious excuse in people's eyes for looking big (not they just think I gained tons of weight)...

Yum, come down from cloud 9 for a minute and tell us how you feel sweety :)


----------



## Laura617

OMG first of all YUM I really hope that is a BFP. I see a line and that is the same test I use (looks like an ept anyway). Will be checking for confirmation tomorrow, yippee.

Trying - I know the charting can be a pain. I charted while my kiddo was sick one cycle and was up and down with him all night and it still ended up being okay. Just do the best you can on most days and an occasionally day off shouldn't be too bad. 
My cycle that I got the bfp was odd so its hard to say how long after I got the bfp. I had two temp shifts and if the first one was ovulation then i was 12 days late when I got my bfp but if the second (more likely) was correct then I got bfp on day af was due. My chart is just one of those good examples of never give up hope until af arrives as I several BFNs before getting my positive.

Sal - Good luck tomorrow hun, will be waiting by to hear how your little jelly bean is growing as it should be and making his/her mommy worry for nothing.
As for the feeling attached thing that doesn't make you terrible at all. Its completely normal to not feel attached at all at this point. For some women that happens when they can feel the baby and then for some it doesn't even happen until the baby is here and you can hold it, somehow its just not real until then sometimes.

Cil - Your chart still looks good as it was just a small dip nothing major. 

Louise - good luck with your smep attack.

AFM - I just can't wait until my appointment and counting the days (1 week). I was very pro team yellow then suddenly I am thinking I want to find out the sex. DH has always loved the idea of a suprise but when I said I wanted to know he was okay with it lol so I know I wont hold out this time. Morning sickness still going strong.
DH made me feel nice today. We are not overly sweet to each other, we have our moments but we dont do pet names or pda its just not our thing. Today he gets our son up and makes breakfast so I can lay down a bit longer and when I come downstairs he just looks at me and says "hey beautiful lady whos having a baby" not sure why but it just made my day. Plus everytime I have to run to the bathroom to throw up he is waiting outside the door with a glass of water for when i'm done, did the same thing with our son and I appreciate that he tries to help however he can.


----------



## LouiseSix

Thanks Laura, you DH sounds sweet.

Forgot to say welcome to Trying - we do have the loveliest group here x


----------



## sallyhansen76

awww laura your oh is such a sweetie. I did appreciate my oh too when everytime i was sick he would rub my back and hold my hair :) Made me feel less alone in all of this. (well im not alone...but the onyl one having the symptoms  )


----------



## Yumenoinu

Laura - thank you hun! I'm going to take that as a good sign that it really might be positive!!

Louise - thank you hun!! i'm super excited!

Kat - right now I'm super excited, but scared that its gonna fade away and won't get darker....but I mean that line showed up RIGHT AWAY! didn't even take long. so crossing my fingers!!

And ladies my DH picked up some first response tests so that's what i'll be using tomorrow :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

YAY!!!! First response!!!! :) ill be checking in tomorrow first thing!!!! :)


----------



## Cilnia

Awh that is so sweet of your OH Laura! So cute...

Sal: no it doesn't make you terrible! You don't feel anything happening there, so it's only logical you don't have a 'bond' It will maybe come when you first feel the baby kicking !!


----------



## katrus78

Yum, lol I sure will be checking first thing tomorrow morning for a new FRER picture with a nice bfp!!!

Sal, Laura, that is so nice of your oh's!! Maybe god doesn't make me sick cause there is no one to hold my hair or rub my back while I'd be sick, lol ? Theres gotta be some fairness in it :)


----------



## MrsKA

WOW Yum !!! Can you hold your pee and take a FRER !!! hahaha I can't wait ! 

Agree bonding doesn't really start until you can feel them moving around a kicking etc. 

Sal - Stick to your guns, you know when you ovulated and you know when you got your positive test ! the amount of days they are trying to put you back is not just ridiculous but impossible ! there is no way you would have got a positive test when you did if what they are saying is correct. Make sure you have the date of your positive test in your mind so that you can put that to them and see what they say ! Hopefully you wont have to though and your scan says it all !


----------



## trying412011

Hey ladies..ummm sorry for posting with quotes I didn't know how to reply to all ur messages if I need to delete something off my side please tell me and I'll get rid of it so u can delete things.

Yum CONGRATES fingers crossed that u got ur bfp
Laura thanks for the info 
Kat and BBA how r ur babies doing 
Mrska ur numbers look awesome 
Lou thanks for the welcome
Sal glad ur ms has subsided

Hope I didn't miss anyone 
Afm I feel mostly fine still cramping and a headache the cm has stopped ATM, but I got the runs now tmi sorry can that be a sign and my right ear hurts like an ear infection but I kno I dnt have that cause I haven't done anything to get it. Anyway hope ur all doin well ttuc.


----------



## Yumenoinu

okay, so DH bought Clear Blue non digital instead of first response. So it might not show up since most clear blue the hcg counts have to be super high.... :/


----------



## katrus78

Reminds me of Laura's OH lol :) Well, we'll have to do with the cb test than, I am still very excited for you!


----------



## Cilnia

It's morning here.... Yummie Yum Yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cilnia

Oh it's 3 am in Colorado. Lol! I Want to knowwwww.....!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

its morning for me toooo....yum yum yum yum! hahahaha :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Well ladies, just like I thought from the clear blue tests he bought me yesterday, didn't show up. Gonna have DH go and buy some dollar tree tests to see if it'll show up on those. :(

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/IMG-20120524-00595.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

Boooo!!! Well like u said sometimes they take more hcg levels to detect. When i got a good line on my frer on these tests i had a barely visible line. So ur still not out!!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thanks sally! And I agree, I know I'm still not out, my temps are even still high :)


----------



## Cilnia

Awh!! Clearblue needs about 50 ? and the other ones 25. or something like that. 

When will you get the other ones? :D


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - DH is buying the dollar tree tests today after he gets off work :) so I'll be testing by tomorrow morning again.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ok ladies, back from my appointment. 
Dr is as confused as I am. She says 10 days is way to much variance and i gave her my charts and she is convinced as i am that o was on that day. So i am 13w1 day! Although she is going to talk to the scan tech to see how in the heck she measured 10 days difference and if its possible for the baby to be measuring smaller (the head measured 11w3d but body only 10w4d) body vs head, because she said shes never seen that before, and chopping it up to baby being curled up too much and new tech so head would be right date (so only 4d behind). Because we heard hb at first appointment with doppler and if scan dates were right i would have been 7weeks and dr says impossible to hear on a doppler at 7 weeks!! So its still to be confirmed but she said it safe to say im approx 13w1d (with maybe a few days behind like 3-4) 
Im going back mon because we couldnt hear hb tday on the doppler and she just wants to make sure everything is ok. :)

So countdown begins 6 days left in first tri!! :)


----------



## Cilnia

Thats great news Sal! I'm glad she explained it all for you. Wow time flies.... 2nd trimester already? wow... times really really flies! I have to start my journey.... aaahhh!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

That's great Sally! It's true, I think you understand better than the doctors where you are in your pregnancy. I'd always go with your gut on this.


----------



## katrus78

Oh wow such a relief, Sal. Hope you do feel better now. And you're a peach! :)


----------



## Cilnia

Good morning ladies!

Temp is now 2 days at 37. If tomorrow is high again, FF will say i Ovulated on CD 23 in stead of 21. That's ok, because i I that day aswell! I think my BD pattern is allright this time!


----------



## trying412011

Hey ladies how is everyone
Yum did u get ur bfp yet ???

Today my cm is very very thick and clumpy it also has a tinge of brown in it like old blood could this my period on its way it also smells like vinegar I have never had this b4. The cramps are still here and my back is still killing me fingers crossed for a good outcome 

I caved and did a preg test the smorning only because my lucky number showed in my horoscope so I thought that could be a good sign but obviously not cause it was a bfn :(

Hope u ladies are doing well :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cil! Yay!! soo happy for ya hun!! :) i ll be checking religiously your chart. So far it still says you o on the 21, so we shall see with tomorrows temps. :) But you are right you have a good bd pattern. :) xxx Sending u lots of dust so you can start your journey love!

Trying, those are all good signs. Dont be discouraged by your bfn, your not out until af shows. Lord knows how many women only get their positive AFTER af is due. So stay positive. ;)

Afm i can actually feel my uterus now! This is new!! Its about 6 fingers wide above my pubic line!!! Im really excited about this. lol now its time for my belly to POP. :)

Ja!! Im gonna guess and say u ve had your scan recently or you will have it VERY soon! How did it go, and .....sex? If u havent had your scan what does your intuition tell you your having, (that way we can check to see if u were right in a few days) 
have u started feeling your bubs yet?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - yay!!! TWW!!! I'm so excited for you to test! This is it girl!!

Sal - that's amazing hun! I'm so happy for you!!!

Trying - those are good signs, just keep your head up! I'm sure it'll turn into a bfp soon.

As for me - took a test this morning and once again :bfn: not sure why this is happening since my temps are high? hmmm....I don't know.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww yum, im sorry those tests are being a real pain!! 
But some women dont get a clear bfp until after af is due. So head strong for a few more days. Your bfp is on its way!! :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thanks Sally :) I just hope AF stays away! I think I'll wait to take the test until the 28th. 2 days after AF is due. :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Yum - Sorry nothing showed up. Keep waiting! Your temps still look great. I hate that it's not positive yet, but I really feel like it's coming. Fx for you!!

Sal - Sometimes the ultrasound is inaccurate due to user-error (i.e. the tech wasn't all that great)...I hope that's what's going on. Sorry you're in this confusing limbo. :( Hope Monday's appt goes great. 

Cil - I am so sure you caught your egg this month. Can't wait to see your BFP. It's happening, I am sure of it. 

Trying - You said you were temp charting, yes? You should use ff so we can all see where you are in your cycle more easily!

AFM - Feeling so exhausted. I think it's ironic that the two of us on here with twins haven't had much morning sickness at all...:shrug:. Interesting. I was googling and apparently it's more common to note extreme fatigue with twins than it is to note extreme MS. I feel better knowing that, but it's hard not to feel lazy. I could seriously just sleep every day all day. It's a bit depressing. Also, is anyone else nervous about weight gain? I have a history of some eating issues and gaining weight is terrifying to me. Not to the point of restricting or anything, I'm eating plenty and whatever I want, but the thought of gaining 40lbs is just...terrifying to me. I'm not very tall and I'm just afraid my belly is going to be so big I can't even move lol!


----------



## katrus78

Bump, I can totally relate on the extreme tiredness. Nothing hurts, yet, for the past three weeks I couldn't even sit at the computer at work for more than two hours, was almost crying, I wanted to go home and lay down so much... However, on a positive note, for the past couple of days I felt a little more energy, so really hoping it will get better from here on. 

About the weight gain... I am also terrified. With my last pregnancy I went from a pretty slim 140lb (I am 5'8" or 5'9") to a whooping 218lb AFTER I gave birth (must have been like 230 or so before I gave birth. Holy shit, that was so bad. But it was partly my fault. I was eating bad stuff, and working at a fast food place didn't help.
So - this time, I am starting with 192lb (feel devastated as I weighed 140lb only a year ago), so I am beyond terrified of how big I will get. And the thing is, it is NOT what my body is used to. My normal weight has always been 135-150lb. 
I read a lot about trying to handle your weight during pregnancy, and I decided for myself that I will try to stay under 200lb until the end of this pregnancy. This means I have to be losing weight instead of gaining. I know what a lot of people wold think about that, but this is my decision and I think it will be for the benefit of everyone (me, babies, my family). My plan is to basically eat healthier, much healthier, and to walk long distance once a day. I have to refine my plan a bit as far as exercise, but this is the start. My next naked weigh in is next week!!! Hopefully it will be at least 190lb!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im ok with the belly gain, but im scared of my thighs and arse gaining. I have already a large cabouse in porportion to my waist and rest of body so it is a little scary, but i ve just got to get in my head a hell of a lot of excersise is in order. Just think of it as your weight gain is your baby. If you gain appropriately its fairly easy to loose it after. So dont worry too much. Just stay reasonable. :)

Im glad to hear your not stuck with ms but sorry to hear about yoru fatigue. Hope it doesnt get to bad for you. I feel ms free now! yay But now the fatigue is kicking in, but im very ok with it. The fatigue is now giving me constant headaches, but again im still contente!! Im hoping to hear my little shrimp on monday on doppler, but im not tooo worried. 

And anybody else missing sunni and ja??  Goodness wish sunni was here and ja around more.  

p.s 24 days and i find out the sex! :S eeeee 
Laura how u feeling hun??


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat your an olive now!! Holy cow I cant believe how fast this goes!


----------



## katrus78

I don't know why but I feel that one day Sunni will be back with a bang :)And I soooo wanna know what Ja is having! She is like half way there now... So weird, feels like we all just started not too long ago. 

Yum, can you get a FRER for that next time you will be testing? 

Cil, I am so anxious for you to test! Kinda holding my breath. 

Sal, I just had a peach yesterday (a real peach), and couldn't help but think it is kinda big :)


----------



## Laura617

Yum - Sorry about the BFNs but hopefully its just those tests. Fingers still crossed here. Your chart is still looking great.

Sal - Glad you and DR agreed on date and that she listened to you. Can't believe you are almost in second trimester! Also so exciting that you can feel your uterus, not long before you feel little flutters then kicks.

Trying - Sorry for BFN but no out until the witch shows. The CM thing is difficult because everyone is different and its whats normal for you. I tend to get brown tinged cm right before AF but I know some women get that as a sign of pregnacy so hopefully its a sign for you.

Cil - Your pattern is good and will be watching your chart too, dont worry I know your journey will begin soon. Really it already has your just waiting for the next part and we are all rooting for you.

BBA - I agree how odd it is that the twin girlies aren't having morning sickness, I have read about that as well. Makes me hopefully that I just have one with all my ms lol.

And yes I am nervous about weight gain, I don't even want to say how much I weight right now but its safe to say I don't need to gain weight during pregnancy. I really just try to eat healthy and walk plenty but I don't let it bring me down because if I do put weight on I just feel like thats what my body is needing and who am I to deny it what it wants right now. Doesn't help in that a prego friend posted on fb how she is 7 months pregnant and only looks 5 and went on a rant about pregnant women gaining weight. She is seriously thin and has lost like 15lbs so I am worried for her baby, she got a good chewing out from a bunch of people though lol.

Kat - Just try to eat healthy and walk and you should be good. Just don't over due it and make sure your doctors say everything is good and there is no issue with walking. I seriously had the easiest labor ever with my son and I think its because I walk a lot and walked a lot through out my pregnancy and it kept my weight under control.

I'm also anxiously waiting for an update from JA.
I think of Sunnii often and constantly check her profile page to see if she has posted.

AFM - Morning sickness continues lol all day, every day. I am also super tired and need to take a nap just to make it through my day, so lucky my kiddo naps during the day so I can. My appointment was changed today (boo) from wednesday to friday! So I have longer to wait but at least its only a couple days and not like a week. 

Its so super early to do it but I dug out all my packed away baby clothes, hope i'm having a boy lol i'm all set on boy clothes!


----------



## Laura617

I forgot I was going to ask Yum, what time did you take that first test (the ept)? I keep reading about this women who dont get a positive on a test with fmu but get it with second urine or later.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat, i know i keep looking at peaches now too and thinking How is something this big in me and i can barely notice (physically) let alone others?! lol 

Trying I had a dream about something that may help you. I apologize if u are already aware. you said u were using an app on your phone to determine o date because your cycles are regular. Now im not sure what app you are using but I think you should def try either opk or temping (or both) (checking cm is also a good indicator and works best with another tool to best know your body) for a few cycles to get more detail. Heres why:
Every woman is different, even a 28 day cycle does not mean you ovulate on cd (cycle day) 14. Our luteal Phase (the days between ovulation and af, basically what we call the two week wait) can vary. I ve seen anywhere from 10-18 days. Therefore in a 28 day cycle you could actually ovulate anywhere from cd 10 to 18. So it may be hard to catch the egg if u are only following cd 14 rule. 
I apologize if u already know your lp i wast sure and thought i might mention it. A regular cycle doesnt mean o is predictable through simple calculations. ;) 
Hpope this helps and that u get your bfp in the nxt few days!! xxxx


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls how we all doing today, 
Yum any luck with ur bfp yet 
Kat, BBA,laura,sal when r u going for ur next ultrasound wanna c some picks of ur lil babies in d making ><
Sal thank u very much but yes I am aware that o day doesn't always happen on the day it's says on the app and just want to let u kno that wat ever information I get from other women ttc I always take it in I don't disregard any information unless it's sounds like absolute crock lol all the extra
Knowledges comes handy so I appreciate it very much. Also I am going to start temping when the witch arrives I haven't noted anything dwn on ff about my temps but I'll tell u them the first day I started temping was cycle day 34 and I was 36.4c next day was 36.1 then 36.4 then 36.5 then the cd 37 I was 36.7 (FX'D)
The old blood looking cm has stopped and gone back to really white and not so thick but still smells like vinegar ewwey, omg today I had pinching on my left side for a good hour if u pinch the inside of ur elbow that's wat it felt like it went away then came back couple of hours later my nipples are more sore and bbs a lil tender normally by now they are super sore thats when I kno my period is coming :( I don't have much hope ATM but I kno I'm not out till witch arrives so send me some baby dust ladies pleaseeeeeeeeeeee :)


----------



## trying412011

Ohhhh btw sal I'm using period tracker it's pretty good for a free app :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Laura - I took it the second MU of the day. hmmm, maybe I'm that type that doesn't get positives on FMU??

Trying - no not yet, I'm not testing until the 28th.


----------



## trying412011

Yum good luck darl hope u get it fx'd


----------



## Laura617

Yum - could be, figured it was worth mentioning. Do you have any symptoms?

Trying - I think I mentioned before but it's early so I'm sorry if it's a repeat but fertlity friend has an app for charting (it's free) and its fantastic as you can input right from your phone in the morning and you can do it all from there or check the website as well. Really recommend it.
I don't have an u/s scheduled. Every DR is different so I have to request a dating scan on Friday at my first appointment and hopefully I will get one then.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Laura - mostly just REALLY tired, been for over a week now. And had a lot of CM today. but otherwise, not really.


----------



## Cilnia

Yum, looking good hun! Still high and triphasic :) :) This has to mean something!!!

I had a temp dip today. Hm. Could it be ID??? Hope so!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laura617

Yum - hope the tiredness means something good, and yeah your chart looks so promising.

Cil - ohhh hope temp jumps back up tomorrow for a nice dip, could be! Fingers crossed Hun.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil and Laura - I hope it all means something!

cil - I think it could be ID!!! Fx'd for you!! I hope it shoots back up!!!


----------



## Cilnia

How is everyone today??

Yum, looking good babe.... wow!!! Sure you're not testing today? ^^ lol! I want to know!!!!

My temp went up again. Hopefully it meant something. It's a great sunny day! Will be spending it with a barbeque with family :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - yay for temp spike!!! it definitely looks like ID!!! :) and my chart just got better, temp went back up again today! :)


----------



## Cilnia

There has to be something going on there!! No doubt!!! Hope it sticks and you get a BFP tomorrow!! I couldn't wait to test if i were you... lol!!


----------



## trying412011

U have to preg yum ur Chart looks AMAZING fingers crossed for u actually everything is crossed for u :)


----------



## katrus78

Wow, girls, your charts are looking good! Yum, and aren't you at least one day late now? :) I read somewhere that the luteal phase usually is no longer than 16 days!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow!! Cil beautiful ID ;) hee heee Definatlyl something

And yum you too. Lovely charts, we are impatiently waiting!! 

Kat i varied in my lp from 15-18 days lp Average was 16 (can vary a few days b4 and after) so i know i had more than 16. Maybe something was wrong...i dunno but i ve seen some with long lp. 

Ahhh im sooo excited more bfp's coming!! whooohooo :) 

trying, sorry then  i was re-reading your info and u said u were using ap but hadnt mentioned any mor details.  Either way if u chart now it will be great. AND w can all stalk your chart daily. (if u use Fertility friend) you can put it in your signature and we can do like yum nad cil and cheer u on!!! :)


----------



## Laura617

Cil - looks good!

Yum - TEST!! Lol no pressure or anything. When did you say you were testing?


----------



## katrus78

I think Yum said she was gonna test on the 28th, which is TOMORROW!!! :happydance:

Sal, wow, even up to 18? I have the Taking Charge of Your Fertility book, and that's where I read it I guess. It said lp doesn't vary much, only maybe by a day, and that usually the longest is 16 days. I have seen girls wil longer lp and was also wondering if that info was correct. I myself have a 13-14 days lp, and pretty constant... Interesting.


----------



## Laura617

I had read that about 16 being the longest as well Kat but I know it can very by a day or two so maybe if she has an average of a 16 it's not crazy that she could occasionally go up to 18 as that's +2 of her normal and apparently feasible.

Either way that makes for a long wait lol I would go crazy.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thanks girls!!! :) and My LP is usually about 16. I usually get my AF by 17. but yes I am one day late! :) I am going to be testing tomorrow!! :) I hope that bfp is there!!!


----------



## Laura617

Yay, can't wait! Lol sure you don't want to just test now?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Laura - I want to!! but I know I should try to stick it out until tomorrow. I promised myself. :) 

Also girls, I feel a bit nauseated this morning...


----------



## Laura617

I understand the wanting to wait lol I will still be checking incase you cave!


----------



## sallyhansen76

lol Yum yay! One day late, plus nauseau!! That is all VERY good signs!! Im excited for tomorrow morning!! whooohoooo

Ya, i ve had some long lps. But like i said there are some the had very short lps so maybe im one of the unlucky ones that have long lps? Either way, thats behind me now, wont fret tooo much on it.


----------



## Cilnia

Good choice Sal! ;) I read you feel your uterus now? How does it feel!!?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Yes Sally, how does it feel? :) are you getting more excited!!

Also I found this on youtube today and it was so cute I thought I'd share it with all of you :)

https://youtu.be/tHwntRpLobU


----------



## Cilnia

Wow! One of the best cat youtube movies i've ever seen! what a cutiepie!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Finally joined the fruit ticker gang. :thumbup: 8 weeks today.


----------



## Cilnia

That's awesome bump!! :D


----------



## katrus78

Bump, looks great! So nice to start the ticker with a raspberry, ha? :)


----------



## trying412011

Hey ladies I tested the smorning bfn for me :'(


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww yum, that really stinks, but dont get too discouraged. I saw some ladies not get their bfp until 21 dpo. Lots of hope for you yet my dear!!

As for the uterus i can just feel it getting harder. Is movd up a little too. Start from your belly button or pubic bone (they say around 12-16 weeks) and work your way up. U can feel where it stops being hard.


----------



## Laura617

Trying sorry for bfn. 
Unless I missed something I think Sal meant you as well not yum lol.


----------



## trying412011

Ha ha I think she did too all good if I dnt get my period by the first then I'll test again :(


----------



## Cilnia

I'm sorry Trying :( I'm hoping for a late BFP for you!!


----------



## trying412011

Hey ladies so tonight I noticed I got acne all over my forehead and cheeks it's everywhere I have never in my life had acne this is a really good sign,,,,I hope,,,,my cm is still very creamy and cervix hight temp the smorning was 36.5
oh god please let this be my bfp please .

Yum did u test yet ???


----------



## Cilnia

What was your temp these days?


----------



## sallyhansen76

oh my!! im sorry!!!! trying. lol. I meant trying. lol I didnt even realize i wrote yum. lol yum had a similar avatar once with her OH..mayb i got confused. Sorry again but i meant trying! 
The acne is a good sign to (as i have it all over also) so i ve got my fingers crossed for you. Plus the temp today does look higher than ur other ones..i think the others were in 35 and 34 right?


----------



## trying412011

I ovulated on cd 26 and started temping on CD 34.....soooooo
Cd34 was 36.4
Cd35 was 36.1
Cd36 was 36.4
Cd37 was 36.5
Cd38 was 36.7
Cd39 was 36.72
Cd40 was 36.5

How does it all sound ???


----------



## trying412011

Ha ha all good sal I knew u meant me I hope this is it fingers crossed. my temp the smorning was 36.5 I want this sooooo bad give me lots of baby dust


----------



## Yumenoinu

Well ladies :bfn: but still no AF yet, 2 days late. I have to wait until friday now to buy some FRERs and some EPTs to see if maybe it'll show up on those vs the dollar tree brand. Getting a little worried...

Trying - I hope you get your bfp hun!! It sounds great!

Cil - when are you testing!! I'm dying to know!

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/test11.jpg
https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/yeas.png


----------



## trying412011

Nawww yum I hope u get ur bfp I was told if ur temp stays above ur cover line for more then 18 days that ur 99% pregnant. Fingers crossed for u darl anyway I'm going to try not test again until the 1st of June if I can resist that long and if the witch doesnt come good luck :)


----------



## katrus78

Oh no, Yum and Trying! That just sucks. But no af is the best sign. Yum, if you don't get af tomorrow, I'd be seriously convinced your bfp is coming. :shrug:


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - I hope so!! But if you can see in the regular picture of the test, you can see that white line that's been showing up for me.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ladies today is a sad day. I had a missed miscarriage. Dr scheduled An ultrasound and fou d a dead baby. I'm broken. They are only taki g him out Thursday. So sorry I wo t be on often. Hurts soo mu h


----------



## Laura617

Sal - Hun I am so sorry. I don't even know what else to say, this is so unfair and I can only imagine the heartbreak you must be feeling. Please take all the time you need buy know we are here for you if you need. I'm crushed for you and sitting here in tears, wish there was more I could say.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Oh no sally!! I'm soo sorry....it is so unfair. and it's okay, take all the time you need. I wish I could give you a hug. We are all here for you. my heart hurts for you....


----------



## katrus78

Oh nooooo!!! I am in absolute shock and at loss for words. This is terrible. I am so sorry and hurt for you, sweety. Take all the time you need, I will be praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## Cilnia

What the!!! No way... omfg.... This is very vry very very sad news... Noooo :'( Dearest Sal.. Please take your time hun. Like Laura said, we are here for you. I am here for you. Also on FB if you need me. You know where to find me! Wow i have actual tears.... This hurts so much, i can only imagine how it feels for you.... I'm so so so sorry... also for you OH... Big hug hun, wish you all the strength!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Oh no, Sal. I am so, so sorry. My heart is broken for you. :cry:

Please let us know if there is anything at all we can do for you. I am so broken hearted for you right now. That is just not fair.


----------



## LouiseSix

Oh Sal, I am so sorry for you and your loss. I can't imagine how you must feel, it's absolutely heart-breaking. We are all here for you.

Love and thoughts to you and your OH.

Louise xxx


----------



## MrsKA

Sal I am so sorry :( I had the exact same thing happen and I know how much it aches ! Please know that it does get better, this horrible pit of your stomach and aching feeling does ease off but for now I know nothing will make you feel better just know that we are all here for you ! I am so so sorry again it is so so unfair :(


----------



## Sunshine15

Sal, I'm so sorry. I can't even begin to imagine how you feel. Sending you lots of hugs & support. When you're ready to come back we'll be here for you.


----------



## Laura617

I have come back all day and reread just hoping it wasn't really true. I am at such a loss right now and feel so sad for Sally :-(.

I hate to even change the topic so I hope it doesn't come off badly but I did want to ask yum, do you plan on testing with second morning urine to test that theory? Trying too for that matter.

:hugs: sal :hugs:


----------



## trying412011

Nawww omg sal that's just not right, so sorry for ur loss it will take awhile for u to heal but we hope to see u here again soon ur in my thoughts Sally big hugs :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

im here ladies, i just feel soo broken. Who knew it could hurt so bad, and that i had so many tears. I haven t stopped crying. Knowing he is still inside me, lifeless, hurts soo much. They will be putting me sleep to take him out thursday. So until then I wont even have closure. The pain feels unbareable, but i appreciate you all for being there. I love you all. I dont even know myself where to put my feet so to speak to make it out of this...im just...broken


----------



## Laura617

Oh sally. I can only imagine the pain of it and even just imagining brings me to tears. I wish you as much strength as possible for Thursday but just remember you are allowed to grieve as long as you need and cry as much as you want.
I hope soon that the pain will ease but I know you must be so heartbroken and all of us have had a piece of our hearts break for you, your oh and your precious angel.


----------



## LouiseSix

Sally, you will get through this because you are a strong, beautiful and amazing woman. For now you have to give yourself the time to grieve for your precious angel. So heart-broken for you and your husband.

We may not be able to see you or hug you but we can listen. I know from my own experience of bereavement that communicating your feelings is vital. So, if you can, use us for that support.

We may have never met but we are your friends :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thank you ladies, so much. For all the support. I love you all. 
Its ok you know to talk about the situations you guys are having too, i wont be offended. I feel like i need to grieve, but at the same time....i need things to stay as they were. Thank you for everything. I ll be checking in time to time. xxxxx


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

sallyhansen76 said:


> Thank you ladies, so much. For all the support. I love you all.
> Its ok you know to talk about the situations you guys are having too, i wont be offended. I feel like i need to grieve, but at the same time....i need things to stay as they were. Thank you for everything. I ll be checking in time to time. xxxxx

I think it may be a bit before we're back to normal - I feel like we may be all grieving for you and bubs a little. I know we have nowhere near the heartache you have, but we are all so sad for you - I even told my husband and he was so sad for you. We dont want to go back to normal just yet - I think we need and want to move through this with you and support you! You're in our thoughts and prayers, Sal. :(( The subject will change with time and when it feels more normal to chane, but for now our thread's job is loving on you and supporting you. What time will your procedure be tomorrow? We will be thinking of you and I personally will be praying for you & your OH if that's okay with you.


----------



## Cilnia

Well put Bump! <3


----------



## Laura617

Agree!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Agree bump!! yes even I told my DH and he was so sad for you Sally. I am still so sad for you. and I agree one hundred percent with what bump said, in time it'll change back but for right now you need all the support from us. we care about you so much! as I don't remember who said it but, all of you are the closest strangers and I care about every single one of you!


----------



## Cilnia

Please, if you feel the need to talk to us - do so! <3 Love you babe!


----------



## MrsKA

Hang in there Sal :(


----------



## katrus78

I don't know if it's right to bring it up, but about two weeks ago my other forum friend from a Russian IVF site had a mmc at almost the same gestation, at 14 weeks. This was her 5th IVF attempt, and she said a while ago that it was their last as they can't afford any more. We were all in disbelief and shock when she told us about mmc. We begged her to try again, it was such a heartbreaking week. Finally, she said they will try again in six months or so. And than you shared with us about what happened. I cried my eyes out. I don't know why this stuff happens, especially this far along, it is so so so unfair! In failed IVF, they will look at the angel and tell them why it happened, if they chose to know. Not sure with natural pregnancy though. In any case, Sal, please hang in there for now, they will take your bubba out very soon, and you can start healing from this experience. If you feel like taking about it, please do. :hugs:


----------



## Yumenoinu

hmmm, how does this sound ladies? To help cheer sally up, let's all post 2 pictures. 1 when you were just a baby. and 2 when you were a kid (10 and under). It'll be interesting to see us all as youngin's.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks soo much again ladies, I really cant express how much you are all helping me and how much i care for everyone of you. 
bump, my procedure is thursday so tomorrow. And they said they would call today to let me know what time..so i have no idea. 

I am so unsure of what to do or how i should be acting. Is it ok to think of trying again? although im not sure emotionally im ready...but then again i feel it would be easier if i was again. 
Is it ok to hate the situation? And envy those who are doing ok? I feel like a terrible person, but i just feel like somehow this is punishement for something and i HATE it. 

And the worst is i cant help but feeling that somehow tomorrow they will stop the procedure to tell me a miracle has happened and his heart is beating again. I know its useless....i know it wont happen....but theres a very big part of me holding on to dear life to this...and no matter how i convince myself.....i cant let it go.....


----------



## trying412011

Naww sally darl I have my fingers crossed that his little heart will be beating and it was just a stupid tech person not knowing what they are doing, and it does not make u a bad person that ur still angry and hurt and nothing was ur fault ur not being punished for anything do not think like that. It's goin to take awhile and when u do try again it will be great but scary but dnt forgot to give it time let u and hubby grieve over this terrible loss. We r so sad for u sal u didn't deserve this at all, good luck with everything tomorrow ur in my thoughts


----------



## Yumenoinu

aw sally, yes all of those emotions are completely normal. you aren't a bad person for it. we all want our children, and we hate when it doesnt happen or if it falls apart. The feeling of trying again is normal too, and if that is what you want to do then you should! I had a wise person once tell me, "A miscarriage is your child's way of saying, I'm not ready to be in the world just yet, but I will be there soon, I promise" It didn't make sense to me when I first heard it but after awhile I completely understood it and believed in it. you will have your baby sal, and you have every right to grieve and go through a roller coaster of emotions.


----------



## Cilnia

Every feeling you are having is normal and you should let it all out! Don't keep anything in.

There was obviously something wrong with the baby, or it wouldn't have happened. Has nothing to do with punishment or anything! The baby wasn't healthy.... and like Yum said, not ready to be born.

If you feel like trying again, do it! If you don't know you could wait a month... or more. It's up to you and your OH, whatever feels good for you is the way to do it! Don't think if it's normal or not... everything is normal as long as you do it your way!

Thinking of you! Lots of hugs!

ps: i also have this hope you will let us know tomorrow a miracle had happened and the heart was beating. I'd like to think the doc got it wrong that day.... :(


----------



## Cilnia

Ulgh... life is so unfair. My ex-sister in law gave birth yesterday to a baby boy. She's with the father now, but he left her when he found out she was preg. she was also thinking of abortion, a few times actually. She already went to the clinic and all.. and she's so not capable of caring for 3 young kids.. (she has 2 boys, my nephews). Plus she is super unhealthy. She's depressed and took Antidepressiva all pregnancy long, she smoked, barely ate something.... and still.. a healthy baby. i don't understand how life works.... it's so unfair. (like what happened to Sal) :( makes me sad! 

Good luck tomorrow Sal hun. :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks hun. Right now i have that question too. How can lifebe so unfair. I guess we cant change it. Tomorrow is he day andim petrified. Scared this loss wi become more real....scred of something gong wrong..scared of feeling so much despair.......i ve got to say tho oh is being amazing. Hes not ready to try again but he said if i cat makke u a mmm right now, im going to work on making u my wife while we heal.:) im so glad i have hm through this. Hesvery goodto me.


----------



## katrus78

Sal, I wish you to be strong tomorrow. You are in my heart. Hope it doesn't hurt and you can start making ttc plans and think about the future after tomorrow. Sending you lots of love.


----------



## MrsKA

Sending much love to you from the other side of the world Sal ! hope everything goes smoothly so that you can start to process everything as best you can.


----------



## Cilnia

Feels weird changing the subject but I got to ask,,

Yum, how are you doing with your cycle?


----------



## trying412011

Good luck tomorrow Sally sending lots of love and thoughts ur way all the way from Aussie. Hope it goes well for u we will be thinking of u.

Still bfn for me 4 days late for witch :(


----------



## Cilnia

Sucks Trying.. didn't you perhaps O later?

I have a question girls.. 

In juli i'm going on a holiday with my OH. We're going by car 1500 km. By FF calculation i would get AF that week. As you see, i'm totally not happy with that. Happened 2 times before where i would go somewhere and right then - AF. This time though, i want to be able to swim and travelling with AF is not nice.

So my thing is.... should i take the risk of getting AF and still try next month (if this month isn't it) or should i take the birth control pill one month so i can skip the AF.


----------



## katrus78

Cil, I would take the risk of getting af and try. I have traveled a lot and with pretty regular cycles, still it was hit or miss with af. It also depends how fast your body snaps back to normal cycle after the pill. 

Sally, thinking of you, babe. Hope everything will go smoothly. Please rest a lot.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - still no AF!! and as for the pill, I'd wait to see if you get your AF or not.

As for me girls I took a test this morning and got a white line on the first response.....any suggestions?


----------



## Laura617

Yum I got that white line too. It really drove me crazy but it's apparently common on FRERs. I know everyone raves about them but I'm not sure that I'm crazy about the FRER. I liked the ept as I got my bfp with that this time and with my son (even though it's blue dye).
I've been watching your chart though an it still really looks good.

Cil - your chart is looking nice too, hopefully that shift up today continues


----------



## Laura617

Sally - just wanted to send you hugs from here. Hope today is going as gently as possible, your oh sounds like such a good guy and I'm glad he is bring so supportive.


----------



## Cilnia

Could you post a pic of the white line? don't really know how that would look like :O


----------



## MrsKA

Yum you have PCOS right ? don't people with PCOS sometimes skip ovulation? if that happened this month then that would be why your AF is late.


----------



## katrus78

I don't think her temps would have a shift up if she didn't o though...


----------



## Laura617

I agree with Kat. The shift happened right with the positive opk so I think she did ovulate.
I think she should test with non FMU .


----------



## Yumenoinu

I agree kat and laura, I know I O'd. Laura, I'm going to buy some EPTs tomorrow, hopefully the blue dye might show it better than the red dye might be?


----------



## Laura617

Hope so yum. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cilnia

Good luck yum!!

I'm worried about Sal...


----------



## Laura617

Me too cil. Hopefully she is resting. Sal you've been in my thoughts all day :hugs:


----------



## ja123

Sally, I'm once again playing catch up reading threads and just saw your news. I am so very sorry. I'm thinking of you and sending up a prayer for you and your husband. :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies, just checking in. Yesterday was rough, as expected. No miracle, and i feel crushed. Its hard to come to terms with this new reality. Im handeling things fine until i go out and see preg women or younng children. Oh is takin very good care of me...lol..sometimes i r
elly milk it. :p he had a hard time too yestrday. There were some bleeding issues and then they couldnt wake me up after the anesthetic. Ive never seen so much fear and sadness in his eyes when i came back. Really broke my heartheart.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum dear good luck testing ill be spying xxxx


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sal - I am so, so sorry you had to go through that. Glad you made it through ok and are on your way to healing physically. Hopefully the emotional healing will start in time, until then take care of yourself and let the OH take care of you as well. We'll all remember the little angel bubs. 

Cil - Did you decide to try next month? I think you're going to get a BFP this month so it won't matter, but if that doesn't happen I think you should just try anyway. :)

Yum - Keep us updated!


----------



## Laura617

Sal - glad you made it through. I don't blame you at all for being upset when you see pregnant women or children, hoping in time things will get easier. Sounds like you have a wonderful oh and it's good that he is being so caring. It's one of those awful situations where the only thing that will help is time and time can move so slowly. If I could send time forward for you I would. Until then you, your oh and your little angel are in my thoughts. 

Ja - did you find the gender?

Will check back later for updates, maybe yum tested again? Sadly have to goto my grandmas funeral today so a bit blue here.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - omg! I'm glad you made it out okay hun. I hope for a lot of healing for you. 

Laura - I'm so sorry about your grandmother :(

as for me - I did test again with a first response and still the white line. ugg, its frustrating! definitely getting epts today.


----------



## katrus78

Sally, glad you made it, sweety. Rest, rest and rest. Big hug, and I hope your emotional recovery will bring you to peace and you will have a desire to move on and try again. Wishing you and your oh much strength.


----------



## trying412011

Hey sal so happy ur doing well make sure u rest up now and keep letting hubby take good care of you.
Yum hope u get ur Bfp soon 
Afm done another test it wa negative but my temps are still high the last two days they were 36.8 and then the smorning 36.9 that's the highest iv been. Yesterday I went to the doctors and got blood taken they are goin to check that way I'll find out results on Monday :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ladies, I want to try again...as soon as possible. But Oh is soo scared, and doesnt want me to see me hurt again. I saw soo much pain in his eyes these last few days, and knowing him i know that pain is because of my pain. His is still burried deep down. He is so scared and doesnt want to try again until december..wants to make sure we are ready and he said it will take at least 6 months for him to be. I dont want to force him, i want us to be on the same page...but it seems to be making this harder for me. Ughhh poor guy. I just want my baby back...and I know i wont ever be able to replace him..but i still want all the dreams that came with my bfp. :( and now they seem further than ever. Any advice ladies?


----------



## katrus78

Oh, boy, that's a hard one. But somehow I have a feeling he might change his mind much sooner. Maybe in a month or so, when he sees you doing better, have this conversation with him again, tell him exactly how you feel. By that time these raw emotions will calm down and he may rethink his decision in your favor. I heard, not sure if it's true, that you are more fertile in the months following the mc. Not sure why, but that's the rumor...


----------



## Cilnia

Kat just said everything I wanted to say! Including the fertile part. Good luck hun, rest physically and emotionally! 


Trying: what cd are you on now? Cycle day. Fx for Monday!


----------



## trying412011

Hey ladies I'm on cd 45..6 days late for period I'm looking forward to Monday but pretty sure it will be another negative as the 5 pregnancy test iv taken have been negative. If so I'm all geared up for when my period arrives grapefruit juice, pompergranete juice cutting out my caffeine going to chart and use pre seed again and taking my prenatels. Fingers crossed.

Sal how u doing darl it's so wonderful that ur husband is so supportive and it's great that he cares so much I hope when u try again that it doesn't take to long for u and iv heard also that u are very fertile after a mc. How is everyone doing ????


----------



## LouiseSix

Sal, my thoughts are with you. I agree with Kat - maybe give it few days and then talk about it again. 

xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

My drs too said there was a few months of exctrafertility the first months because the cervix isnt completely closed. And it took us soo long to get our first bfp i dont want to miss this window. And oh asked me to not pressure him or ask him about it, because he finds it hard. He said he needs his time with this...but im scared that if i ask again he wont be too happy...and if he takes his time our extra fertile window will close. Just really sucks. 

Im sorry im being so egocentric ladies.....
Please let me know where you are in your cycles...
Trying there is still hope for you, and im praying very much for a HEALTHY and strong BFP.
Cil, you must be close to testing now?
Louise, didnt you have a dr appointment this week?
Kat 10 weeks! your two prunes, holy cow that went sooo fast!! Amazing!!
yum im nto sure if i missed it or not...but are you still waiting for af or BFP?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - I understand how badly you want to start again, but do give yourself and your OH time. Watching you go through all that pain, and then not being resuscitated probably is still in his mind. I'm sure he will after awhile, but not right away. 

And still bfn ladies....but still no AF. I dont know, maybe I'm one of those women who dont get their bfp until they are 8 weeks? or a blood test. Maybe I'll schedule a blood test here soon.


----------



## Laura617

Cil - um did I just see correctly on your chart that you got a BFP?!


----------



## Cilnia

Hey girls.... Yesterday i was nauseated... but i thought because of something i ate...

This morning decide to do a test and look what showed up:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0954.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Cilnia

Kind of in shock!!!


----------



## Laura617

Congrats cil! So happy for you lol especially since I posted right before you and have been sitting here waiting for an announcement!


----------



## Cilnia

Yes, lol!!! That's so funny 

Thanks hun! I'm so nauseated now, but i think because of the shock.. lol It was so weird seeing that line. Ik was like omg omg omg.


----------



## Laura617

It's funny how that happens. We test and test just hoping for a line then when it shows up we are just shocked like we never really thought it would appear lol. That's a really good line too.


----------



## trying412011

Omg cil congratulations I'm so happy for u, can I please ask what u did differently this time I'm 7 days late for my period get my blood test result tomorrow I'm sure it will be negative though. So happy for u happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## LouiseSix

:happydance:Cil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh! So happy for you xxx:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsKA

Yah Cil !!! thats so exciting and a really good line for 11DPO !!!


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks girls!

Mrska, i think i ovulated 2 days earlier imo.... so it would be 13 dpo today!


----------



## Cilnia

Trying: well, this was my second month with Royal Jelly. Also ate/drank lots of Honey with Cinnamon. Grapefruit juice before O and after O Pomegranate. OH took vitamines. I also began Yoga this month, maybe it helped to relax me. Good luck for you hun!


----------



## LouiseSix

Well got my smiley face this morning on my opk and have just had my legs in the air for an hour after:sex::blush:

Swimmers and eggies please please do your thing!


----------



## trying412011

Ok thx cil im trying grapefruit juice and pom juice and taking prenatals also charting and pre seed and going to try cut out my caffeine intake this month I love my cuppas so might be hard lol. After I go to docs tomorrow I'll kno for sure if I'm pregnant or period is coming I would love to believe im pregnant but I don't think I am. My boobs are killing me right now I'm sure it's witch on d way. Congrates again cil so happy for u I had a tear of happiness in my eye seeing ur test hope to see my two lines soon also fx'd h&h 9 months


----------



## Yumenoinu

congrats cil, I'm so happy for you. :)


----------



## Cilnia

I'm sure it will happen soon Trying!! Grapefruit and Pom is awesome stuff :)

Go Louise! Swim little warriors, swim!


----------



## LouiseSix

Happy to see your poppyseed ticker Cil!


----------



## katrus78

Omg, Cil, what a great news this morning! Congratulations! As someone said, that's a great line, too! Very happy to see your new ticker. Wishing you happy and healthy 9 months, baby!!!! And please keep drinking the Pom juice for at least another week or so (it really helps the lining even after the baby has implanted). 

Louise, Trying, Yum - just keep going, it will happen for sure. I feel like ttc is all about perseverance and consistency. 

Sal, I have been reading yesterday about mmc, and it said that it is best to skip the very first cycle/month after mmc, because the lining has to rebuild itself, or something like that. So in this case, it will give your oh a month to recover, before you start talkin about it again. Maybe by that time he might start changing his mind? Sending you lots of love, sweety.


----------



## katrus78

Cil, your ticker fits in so well in your siggy! Lol, I was always sure you'd chose a green one!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cilnia said:


> Hey girls.... Yesterday i was nauseated... but i thought because of something i ate...
> 
> This morning decide to do a test and look what showed up:

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!

I told you this was your month! I just knew it would be your BFP that came next! :)) I'm so happy I could just hug you!!!!! 

Have you told OH yet?!


----------



## Laura617

Yum - saw your chart too. Sorry Hun. I'm really shocked, it looked so promising.


----------



## Yumenoinu

to be honest Laura, it's mostly brown discharge, but there is still blood and horrible cramps (tmi I know...)....I have no idea what happened. but I think I'm just so heart broken, and i know i shouldn't be....but I'm so worn out from getting my hopes up and getting my DH's hopes up. He wants a baby so badly. I don't know. I've been praying, tried all of your tactics, ate better. But I think I'm just done trying for a little while, at least a couple months. And I don't want to rain on Cil's parade today, I'm SO happy she got her bfp!


----------



## Cilnia

Bump: he was at home with me actually. I kind of did the test just to see another BFN so i could move on this month. 

Yum: I'm so sorry hun :( It really was promising... i really thought you'd just get a late bfp. Maybe you eventually did ovulate on CD24? I had a pos opk on CD 11 this month but it wasn't my real O.... Please don't give up hun! I'm sending all my hopes to you babe! Did you try Royal Jelly btw?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Just checking in! omg cil!! imm soooooooo sooooo happy for you! Im just thrilled!! Im wishing you the best for a stong and healthy bean! omg omg omg!! thats just great!!! Now you dont have to worry about your trip. NO af!! whoohhooooo 

Now that the good news is here...Im going to have to apologize, because it is with a heavy heart that I am closing this account. We arent going to ttc, Oh wont change his mind. I ve been with him long enough to know that his mind is made up. And kids is now a last priority. He wants everything else first. House, marriage. then kids. So until thats accomplished its a no go. 
My heart aches with this situation and i feel like my dream has been yanked from right beneath me. and for tha reason i have to leave. I regret only that the contact we have together will be minimal. I love you all dearly, and will miss you all terribly. 
For the moment, I cant be here without hoping to ttc, or be pregnant, and knowing OH is not ready and wont be for awhile just breaks my heart more. I feel like i need to void myself of the temptation. I wish you all the best and i for the moment will be checking in time to time. Until im ready to let go completely. Im so so sorry ladies, and i hope you all understand. You ve helped me through the waiting, celebrated the joys and mourned my loss. For that I will always be greatful, and I will have each one of you in my hearts. xxxx


----------



## Cilnia

Wow... That is so sad :'( i really hoped i could share this journey with you. I will miss you so much! :( if you want to delete me off fb I would understand. I'm glad you might stop by from time to time. And I will hope for a miracle. A miracle that might happen when you least expect it. Dearest Sal, been through much these months and I want to give you a hug and thank you for being my friend! Good luck with everything - lots lots of love!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cil, i will NOT delete you off fb.  I want to keep you therevery much! And when i do stop coming on here, i will stalk you all through fb, your baby photos and belly bumps. xxx


----------



## Cilnia

I'm glad hun!!! Maybe sometimes we can chit chat about stuff :) big hug!


----------



## Yumenoinu

before you go Sal, what's ur FB link? Also what is everyone else's FB links?? I have kat's which I'm adding now.


----------



## katrus78

Wow, Sal... Who would have thought a month ago things would take such a turn. I definitely understand your decision...but will miss you so very much. My heart breaks for you, sweety. I hope to see you on here at least sometimes. Love you, girl. :hugs:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Oh, Sal. My heart breaks for you. :cry: I wish there was something I could say or do to make this better for you. We are all here for you if you need something, so you know where to find us. 

Life just is not fair.

If you or any of the other girls want to be FB friends please direct message me your link! I'd love to keep up with y'all there. (but noone on FB knows about the twins, so shhh! hehe)


----------



## Laura617

Sal - I am so sorry for how things are going. I really hope things work out for you. I believe that our children choose us so I know that your baby wasn't ready yet and now he is just hanging back and waiting for when you are both ready to bring him into the physical world. Waiting can be terrible but I personally think he(or she) will wait because your the ones he chose. I will miss you on here and will think of you often. I hope you are able to come back, preferable sooner rather then later.


----------



## Laura617

Alright I have a question. I posted in 1st tri but maybe you guys know.
I went to my cousins daughters bday party today. It was at a place that has rooms full of bounce houses, inflatable obstacle courses and giant inflatable slides. Well I'm a big kid and played in everything, I jumped, went through obstacle course, climbed and slide. Could this cause a problem or be dangerous?


----------



## katrus78

Oh, no, I think you are perfectly fine! Glad you had fun :)


----------



## MrsKA

Oh Sal ! so so sad to see you go but I understand why :( I hope we will see you back here some time soon !


----------



## Cilnia

It's just like exercise Laura! So nothing bad. Bean is secured in the womb!


----------



## MrsKA

Yeah I agree Laura, I read an article in a preggy mag about a woman who went skydiving at 13 weeks and didn't know she was pregnant and her baby was totally fine haha

Yum how are things looking today ?

I had my scan this morning and thankfully we have a healthy baby sitting in there with wee heart flickering away ! so thats good news, still not out of the woods but a good step forward. It was measuring 4 days behind though which is frustrating but I know when everything happened ! I know there could only be room for 1 or 2 days at a stretch difference but definitely not 4 !


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrksa - I'm so glad you little one has a strong heart beat! and today is not a good day for me. Still AF, my DH still thinks that we are meant to have a baby soon, but I've kind of been feeling down about it all. I just feel like I need a small break, and if it happens it happens. I dont know, but I'm so happy for you, I want to see one of your scan pics!


----------



## katrus78

My new doc called today (oh, boy, I should know better that when doctors call, it's usually no good news)... He said that the pap smear they did last time at 8w4d came back bad, that there was one cell there that shouldn't be there. Then he starts talking about looking more closely at my cervix next time and possibly doing biopsy on it :( My next appt is this Friday, good thing I didn't rescheduled it yet for next week (I really wanted a check at 12 weeks, not 11)! So I cross my fingers that it was just one stupid cell and nothing is wrong...
Plus, I am having some weird pulling pains in my groin area all day today :cry:


----------



## Yumenoinu

oh no kat! I hope it turns out okay! I'll keep you in my prayers and hope that the babies are okay.


----------



## katrus78

My ex-partner/donor has herpes, both type 1 and 2, so could this be it? Out of everything it could be, I am almost hoping this would be it. Shit. Can't wait til Friday now. 

Cil, how is the news sinking in?

Louise, what dpo are you today, 1? 

Trying, if you do get af, please please do he chart so we could all see where you're at at all times!


----------



## Laura617

Kat - that could be it and if that's it they just need to take precautions to make sure it doesn't get passed to babies. But honestly it could be nothing. I know it's worrying but abnormal cell can be something super minor it's just a huge spectrum. Please keep us updated and fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## Laura617

Yum - I dont really have an advice to offer except maybe you can just do a cycle of not trying but not preventing. No charting or opks so you may take the stress away a bit?


----------



## trying412011

Hey ladies how is everyone ???

Kat I'm praying and praying that ur babies are safe and everything is fine.
Cil omg still in shock ur pregnant has it sunk in yet :)
Laura hru doing 
Sal r u recovering well 
Yum it's such a bugger that ur af came 

Afm: went to the doctors yesterday and got my blood test result negative:bfn:, I got quite angry with the doctor though he said to me why do u want a baby ur only young, yes I am young only 19 but there is nothing I want more then to have a baby and have a family of my own, there are so many ppl in this world that don't deserve a baby and yet they get it it makes me so mad that ppl look at me and say u dnt want a baby ur to young ummmm hello wat about all the 12 and 13 year olds having kids maybe if there parents told them about safe sex they wouldn't be getting something that they don't deserve yet. I have nothing against young mums as long as they look after their children. I just want my baby . Sorry girls I had to vent grrrr :growlmad:
Anyway after getting my neg yesterday that night did something i shouldn't have and got drunk :dohh:I was feeling so shit I just wanted to forget about it. My Period 10 days late and I'm having discharge still mixed with old blood and boobs are soooooo sore . Is it possible to be preg after getting a neg blood test grrr so frustrating:cry: I need a hug :sad:


----------



## Cilnia

Kat: that sucks! I don't really know what a pap smear is for, but hoping this one cell is just an 'error' en is indeed maybe the herpes. FX for you! What can such a 'bad' cell mean btw? If i may ask.

Trying: sorry for the bfn hun... Don't let others tell you what you should or shouldn't do! it's what you want, so ignore them hun! Maybe you are stressing so much you have delayed your AF :( :( Hope you'll get a late BFP still though.. 

Yum: I agree with Laura, how about a month of not trying not preventing!? It might relax you a bit. I would also suggest Yoga (youtube - yoga for dummies ) as it will def relax you and your body.


Afm: MS already. no vomiting though but a few days of nausea all day. Oh well. The news kind of sunk in now, i feel good about it. I def feel pregnant so i'm enjoying it 24/7!
We told our parents and they were thrilled! Will not tell others untill first or second u/s.
Today my doctor will call me about my meds and my disease. I'm nervous! I hope i can have a normal pregnancy like everyone without too much hospital visits for blood and stuff... will keep you updated :)


----------



## katrus78

Cil, pap smears I believe is just taking a sample of cells around your cervix to see if they are all normal. I don't know anything further myself :( 
Glad you are feeling positive even with ms! And you are an appleseed!

Trying, wow, how frustrated you must be, being so late. I'd be mad at the doc too. and don't worry about getting drunk, maybe it's just the thing you need to relax you before you begin the next cycle. 

Oh, already miss Sal... How could this be? Damn it. Why, why?! I can't imagine what she is going through now... I wish things would just go back.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - sorry for the ms, but happy that your happy about it!! How's it feel to know your pregnant?! :) and yes, I'm thinking of just relaxing and not worrying about ttc this cycle. I will though chart my temps just to keep track of when my period is supposed to show up (because of pcos, if i don't temp i won't have a clue!) but other than that, no opks and I won't stress about symptoms or anything. I'll even do yoga like you suggested :) even though I'm not very coordinated. :haha:

Kat - I really am hoping it's nothing. You got to let us know as soon as you see the doc on friday! and I agree, I miss Sal as well. :(

Louise - where are you on your cycle?! when are you planning on testing?!

Trying - I'm so sorry, I know how that feels. I really really do. Believe it or not I tried to have a baby back when I was 18 and didn't get pregnant. Stopped ttcing for two years, got married then started trying again and still nothing, but so many of my friends (who are really immature and don't take care of their kids) are getting pregnant. It's unfair. And also I'm 21 and have been told I'm "too young" to have a baby. Just dont listen to them. Just because so many people feel like getting pregnant young is going to ruin your life doesn't mean it's true. My number 1 thing in life that I want other than being a wife, is being a mother. I got your back hun. Just stay positive!


----------



## Laura617

Just to answer the question not to add worry. A pap smear is pretty simple. The doctor swabs the inside of the vagina to look for abnormal cells. It's a screening tool so that if there are any issues it's caught early. The most common reason for abnormal cells are infection.
This is followed (in order of how common) by recent sexual activity (yep that can cause it), herpes, hpv and then pre-cancerous cells.

So looking at what is most likely I would say you probably have an infection and hopefully that just means antibiotics.

Also herpes isn't spread through fluid (like semen) so if your donor had it you and babies should still be fine. You did say ex/donor so I guess that's still a possibility and if so there are meds to help with that too. I think just hearing abnormal is scary (especially while prego) but it could be something really simple.


----------



## trying412011

Thx yum U said all the rights words we have much in common, besides wanting to be wife's we really want to be mums iv wanted to be a mum for a long time but my husband is ready now as well so that's a food thing .and it's so unfair how the mean neglectful ones get pregnant but we can't its so screwed up. Well my period came today not heavy but I'm crampy I'm happy though cause now I can go into my next cycle with all my weapons lol. 
How is everyone else doin???
I miss sal wish she would come back around :(


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

So, like Laura said there's a lot of reasons a pap smear can be abnormal. The good thing is that if you were getting regular paps before this and this is the first abnormal one, it's probably something pretty easy to take care of!

The biopsy will be really straightforward and a lot like a pap smear, but he will have a device kind of like a microscope to find the area of your cervix he's worried about. 

Try not to worry, Kat. It's super common to have an abnormal pap and most of the time it's very easily treated. This is EXACTLY why we recommend and do regular pap smears, because abnormal cells, even if pre-cancerous, when caught early are extremely easy to take care of! I think it will work out fine, keep us updated!

AFM: Met with the Maternal-Fetal Medicine doctor who will be taking care of us today, he's also my chairman and he gave me lots of advice and encouragement about applying and interviewing for residency. Basically he doesn't want me to leave town for away rotations after 20 weeks, which is disappointing, bc they're important, but not detrimental. If everything goes perfectly well I can fly in October and drive to interviews in the first half of November. Fx it works out. If I don't interview for residency in the Fall it could seriously be detrimental to my career. 

He also said we could definitely have a vaginal birth, but that I needed to be praying for Baby A to be head down. So, as long as baby A obeys my command these babies are coming out as God intended. :thumbup:

Found a heartbeat with my doppler a few days ago too! :happydance: So neat. I've heard them a million times on other women, but it's so much more fun when you it's you.


----------



## katrus78

Sooo, if baby B is bottom down, how is he gonna come out? Sorry if it's a stupid question...


----------



## Cilnia

Did they tell you Kat? Do you know what is turned out to be??


----------



## katrus78

No, il, I am going on Friday. But you guys made me feel better already, so I am not as stressed about it...


----------



## Cilnia

I see. Glad ur not stressing!

How are the bumps going? Im very bloated so for me I have a tiny bump. Lol.

Ja123, do you know the sexe??


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey Ladies, 
Just thought i would let you all in on an update. I realize how much we all missed having news from sunni and how we wondered so much how she was. So i thought i would update you all from time to time. 

I am healing, and feeling more positive about life. I can talk about my baby with happiness instead of tears. Dont get me wrong, i still hurt and wish I had my baby. But i realized that i should cherish the moments i did have instead of mourning moments I never had. OH and I made a frame of the two pieces of clothing we bought (a onsie saying my daddy is a rockstar and little botties written my 1st christmas on them) with his scans and a peom that we loved.


My angel Baby
to the baby I carried
But never seen your eyes
Or tell you how much we loved you
Or ever hear your cries

You will never be forgotten
The excitement we had for you coming
When we realized we d never hold you
The feeling we had was numbing
Our angel baby is who you are
Our angel baby you ll always be
Your loving memory will live in our hearts
So you will always be right here wiht me

This homage that we dedicated to our angel brings me peace. And i am happy to have known the love that i did. Its helps a llot beause OH has decided to impliment condoms AND Birth control so its offical that i am no longer ttc. :( Cherishing the angel i now have makes this reality somewhat easier. 

As for physically healing doesnt seem to be going as well (maybe because i was a little stupid...) I stopped bleeding sunday and was happy. I thought to get rid of this baby belly that id bike to work. I didnt get very far before i was throwing up. :( Guess my body was telling me i wasnt ready. And now im bleeding heavily again with major cramps and huge back ache. 
Also, i was thinking I would get a follow up from my dr, but i called my clinic monday to ask when i would see my dr and they told me they dont do follow ups on these procedures..weird...
Anyways, i am so happy to see all of you in good spirits.
Yum ( chin up love, i know sometimes it gets hard but it WILL happen, and im sending u lots of love) 
Trying, same goes to you love!!!

Love you all, and see u in the near future. xxxx


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

katrus78 said:


> Sooo, if baby B is bottom down, how is he gonna come out? Sorry if it's a stupid question...

If Baby B is breech he will come out breech! Typically after Baby A clears the way it's not an issue to get B out. :)


----------



## katrus78

Sal, omg, girl, thank you for being so strong and loyal to us! We truly love you. It would be great to hear the updates on anything going on in your life! The poem is lovely, and doing what you guys did with the frames is such a nice way to remember this miracle bubba. Also it is strange they don't do follow ups... Would you want to know the reason why it happenned, if it's possible? And don't they want to have a look inside you to make sure you are healing well? well, sometimes these clinics are not very proactive...

Cil, I don't really have a bump still :( but I feel uncomfortable wearing any of my jeans, since they barily button. Today I got a belly band, and it made things so much better. Now I can unzip my pants and wear a band over them. It stays in place and very comfortable. Small investment for a huge relief, I think.


----------



## MrsKA

Thanks for posting Sal ! we don't want to loose you ! in NZ they send everything away to pathology to make sure that everything was normal (this is how I found out I had abnormal pregnancy tissue). Do they do that ? can you request pathology testing ? its funny isnt it, they provide more aftercare for woman who terminate than they do for woman who miscarry, well thats the case for NZ anyway. It makes me sad :(


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

MrsKA said:


> Thanks for posting Sal ! we don't want to loose you ! in NZ they send everything away to pathology to make sure that everything was normal (this is how I found out I had abnormal pregnancy tissue). Do they do that ? can you request pathology testing ? its funny isnt it, they provide more aftercare for woman who terminate than they do for woman who miscarry, well thats the case for NZ anyway. It makes me sad :(

In the US we typically don't test pathology on an MC unless someone has had several, but they might if she asked them to.


----------



## sallyhansen76

In Canada we apparently dont either. And i feel cheated somehow. They gave us a pamphlet before going into the operation saying they sent the tissue for analysis. And i just assumed it was accurate information. I never asked if they could or would. And now they wont and i feel like i should have done a better job at making sure i would, for me, and for my angel. :( Well i managed to keep my appointment (my next pregnanct milestong checkup..:( ) and i ll turn it into a check up. Either way OH wants me to start the pill...so i need a prescription. :(


----------



## Cilnia

I'm glad to hear from you! If you don't want to be on the pill you can just say no, i mean it is your body.... Condoms are enough for you - especially because it took you so long. Also something else but you know... 

I'm glad you are taking care of yourself babe! I love the poem. It's so touching... Atleast your angel now has his/her own place. 

also glad you're listening to your body! Don't do too much just yet... you need to heal - everywhere.. 

Big hug hun!


----------



## Cilnia

Today a woman came from a organization called Mothers for Mothers. They collect preg woman's pee to make medication like Pregnyl. Our country is the only country who makes this med, so i'm very happy i can donate my pee and help make the medication. She told me, with my pee - i will help 2 woman per week to get a treatment for infertility. I'm very honored to do so while i can! So starting from now untill 14 weeks or so i have to pee in cups every day :)


----------



## Laura617

Cil - that's cool that you are doing that. I would pee in cups too if it would help.

Sal - what you guys did for the baby was beautiful and I think it's great that created something like that to remember them always.
I agree with cil about the pill, if you dont want it then don't get it. You can use condoms.

I'm nervous. I am finally going to see my doctor today (in an hour and a half). I was supposed to have my first appointment last week but my grandma passed away and her funeral was at the same time as my appointment so obviously funeral came first. I feel like I have been waiting ages but this was the soonest they could get me in after rescheduling. So now fingers crossed that they will do a scan so I can finally be properly dated.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - that poem was so touching! and i agree with everyone else, it's not right that your OH is forcing you, if you don't want to be on the pill, don't. Condoms can be enough. and I'm glad you're going to be posting from time to time!

Cil - wow that is so interesting. :) but so cool! 

Laura - I want to see scan pics for sure!!


----------



## katrus78

I believe that Pregnyl is for IVF, and they also make Menopur from the urine of menopausal women :) These meds are for growing eggs before egg retrieval, I think... Good job. I still have not decided if I want to participate on that twin research study. 

Laura, let us know right away how everything went, and show us th scans!!! so excited for you!


----------



## Cilnia

Yes Laura, show us the pics later!!


----------



## ja123

Cilnia said:


> I see. Glad ur not stressing!
> 
> How are the bumps going? Im very bloated so for me I have a tiny bump. Lol.
> 
> Ja123, do you know the sexe??

Not yet - we find out next week!


----------



## Laura617

No scan :-(. They wanted to do one but my new insurance requires pre-authorization. So I have an ultrasound in 2 weeks, the waiting sucks.

The rest of my appt was good though. Blood drawn, had an exam everything good just no scan and no due date until I get one lol. I had a student doing my exam (very nice woman) and she said my cervix looks very very pregnant lmao not sure what that means exactly but it made me laugh.


----------



## LouiseSix

Sal, what you have done for your baby is beautiful. Hope you're ok.

Cil, can't believe you're pregnant :) doesn't it seem to happen all of a sudden?

AFM - well this cycle I don't think I could have done anymore. Bding at all the right times so we will just have to see. Can't see what else I can do which is making me stressed.


----------



## katrus78

Oh, gush, Laura, lol, your tww and your cycle, and now even your pregnancy is all about waiting. Good thing is that you still can be pretty sure you are about 10 weeks at this point :)


----------



## Laura617

I know lol my patience is really being tested. I've been keeping track based on both potential ovulation dates and I am anywhere between 9 weeks and 11 so at least with my scan I will be fr enough along that I can make gender guesses lol.

Still haven't told anyone and going out of town for the day with my mom tomorrow so have to hope I manage to not throw up or shell ask lol.


----------



## trying412011

hey ladies how are we all doing. anyway my period is nearly finished and iv been temping iv been using ff how do i allow u ladies to see my chart i have no idea how to use it, iv also been taking grapefruit juice every morning not a big glass just a little one and can i just say OMFG !!!!!!!!!!! it taste like absoulute shit it makes me cringe drinking it after a skull it down i drink orange juice to get rid of the taste its soooooooo disgusting, but i dnt care im willing to try every thing to get my sticky bean. TMI coming but since i started taking concieve well gold my poo has turned green like iv eaten to much licorice is this normal sorry pretty gross lol. My doctor has also put me on iron tablets because my iron is very low it should be around 30-150 and mine is only 21 so got to get that fixed. anyway talk to you all soon.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - good luck on this cycle! Also there's a sharing option on FF with the BBcode.

Laura - can't wait for the scan pics!!

Cil - how's everything? So amazing that you're pregnant!!


----------



## Cilnia

Laura: aaaahh... no scan? That sucks! Well i'm glad you will get it soon though, but i can understand the frustration of waiting. 

Louise: wow tww! Hope you caught the egg this time :D FX for you!!! and yes it is all of a sudden indeed... 

Trying: You have to go to your settings in FF that is saying: 'Sharing' and then 'Get Code' Or you might have to set up a page first. Check the settings in that area and you'll see it i believe! Good luck this cycle! Grapefruit can be a bit grose (i love it though) but maybe you can mix it with other juices.

Yum: Have you decided what you are doing this month?

Afm,
I def feel pregnant... all these months i thought i knew how it could feel like, but i didn't. It's so different. Today i had a AF like feeling all day... but no blood whatsoever so i think it's fine. I just got my app date, and it's the 22th of June. So 2 more weeks!

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - I decided to relax and not really try but with no protection. I've noticed a big difference once I just let it go for this cycle in my stress level, and I know tmi but even in our bding as well. I still want a baby, but I'm not expecting a bfp, I'm even making plans for the month that I usually put off because of ttcing.

Louise - when are you testing?!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Trying - GL this cycle! There's a place at the top of FF that says "Sharing." Click that then "Get Code" and you can put it on you siggy here or paste in a post I think. 

Cil - Still over the moon for you. :) I had that crampy AF feeling for several weeks. In fact, I had cramps so bad they woke me from sleep a few nights. It scared me, but all was fine! My next scan is 3 days after your appt!

Laura - Frustrating you have to wait on your scan! I'm excited to see how far along you are after that nutty cycle! Still can't believe after all that stress and roller-coaster ride of a cycle you got your BFP. Awesome. 

Sal - Thanks for coming back and sharing with us. I hope you got some rest and are starting to physically heal now. Sorry your OH wants to do the birth control, but remember...like the others said...in the end it's your choice and if he wants to use protection condoms are enough. Keep chugging along, we're here if you need us. 

Yum - I think that's a great plan for this cycle! I feel like the month I got my BFP I had relaxed more (I was still charting, but had stopped OPKs, menstrual cups, obsessing SO much, etc.) and maybe that helped? I would get SO frustrated when people told me to "just relax," but maybe there's a tiny bit of truth to it.

Kat - How are you feeling??

Louise - Where are you at in your cycle? What are your plans?? I'm crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## katrus78

So, I went to my appt today t exactly 11 weeks. The doctor ended up doing a biopsy on my cervix and will call with the results next week. They did the u/s, but no pictures :( He didn't measure them or listened to their heartbeats. I saw the hb on a monitor though. One baby was very active and dancing around a lot, and the other one was really quiet, didn't move much. Next time I will insist he measures them.

And I gotta mention - what a difference in everything between my old IVF clinic and this doctor! At the IVF clinic, they never looked at my privates, never ever! They just gave me the u/s stick, and I stuck it inside me myself, under the paper thing. Here, omg, he gets so freakin close with his face! Today, there were two other nurses in a room with us, and they could see everything between my legs! Gush, I was so embarrassed!!!! Then he gets down there with his microscope tube or something (during biopsy), and I really wanted to make a joke, like "you know the last time someone was in your position, it felt much more pleasant" or something along those lines. Lol, thank god I bit my lips and didn't say anything :)


----------



## LouiseSix

Cil -don't worry about the crampy feelings unless they become severe. I had period like cramps all through the early stages of my pregnancy - so much so that I kept running to the toilet to check!

Think my plans for this cycle are the same as the last few - to only hpt if af is late unless I have any convincing symptoms. When I was pregnant with DD I just knew as I felt totally different to any way I've ever felt before.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Oh no I hate that for you, Kat!! 

Colposcopy is definitely an odd experience, the first time I saw a doctor with his face that close in the microscope I was a bit shocked! However, if you saw it from his view, through the microscope, it looks more like a picture of something completely unrelated to anything down there. It's very microscopic and looks at tissues. Hope you get good news back!! Sorry you didn't get to hear heartbeats and everything!!

Do you want a vaginal birth or c-section w these babies?

AFM: Went to Ob yesterday and got to hear both heartbeats on the doppler machine!! :happydance: Her nurse was really great at finding them. Also had papsmear and other tests done. Glad that "fun" appt is over lol. She said my uterus felt SIXTEEN weeks! I'm not even showing at all, how is that possible!? :shrug:


----------



## katrus78

Bump, the doctor said c-section for sure because I already had one 9 years ago. He said if this was a singleton, he'd be all for vbac, but not with twins. And to be honest, I really liked the c-section last time, so I don't mind. The recovery was fast, and the birth was a blast.


----------



## LouiseSix

Kat, I would love to have a go at a CS next time - birth hurts soooooo much:wacko:

Sooo 7dpo no real symptoms. Boobs hurt a bit but no worse than any other month. TTC is frustrating when you have to wait so long sigh x


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Friday I went off the Progesterone my doctor had me on and I've been spotting (lightly, brownish pink) since then. :cry:

Hopefully everything is okay.


----------



## LouiseSix

:hugs: Oh bump. Sorry if you've already explained this but why were you on the progesterone?

Try and stay positive it could just be innocent spotting x


----------



## Cilnia

I'm sorry to hear that bump! It doesn't have to mean anything! Maybe just a reaction to the stopping.... What did the doctor say? I don't know what the Progesterone is for...
Everything is going to be fine!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hope you ladies are right. 

A lot of times they will put you on Progesterone during your Luteal Phase if you're taking Clomid to make sure it's not shortening your LP (the month I wasn't on it was the month I had a 9 day LP) then when AF comes you stop. If you get a positive test you stay on it through the first trimester (or till 10 weeks, either is fine) just to help support the pregnancy and avoid causing any withdrawal problems. 

Anyway, haven't been able to get ahold of the doctor, but I took one again last night to see if I could just wean off (every other day instead of daily then stop this week sometime??) instead of stopping suddenly. At this point the bleeding is extremely light and I'm not extremely concerned, but it is definitely scary. Heartbeat on the doppler last night was nice & strong, so that helped me feel better. Fx.


----------



## Yumenoinu

FX bump!! wow, i'm hoping that it is just a withdraw symptom and nothing more. I'm praying that everything's okay hun!! scary stuff indeed. :( :hug:

Trying - where's your chart! lol I wanna see!


----------



## katrus78

Good thing you have the doppler to lessen your fears, hun. I was told to go off the progesterone (Endometrin 100, 3xday) at 8w4d. I refused and said I will go to 10 weeks, just in case. However, by 9.5 weeks I was already so sick of it, I started doing two or one a day, and than completely gone off of it at 10 weeks. I heard the light spotting can be just caused by sudden drop in progesteron, but it should go away in a couple of days as your body adjusts to your own progesteron. I am sure everything is good though, and it will go away as it should. :hugs:


----------



## MrsKA

Eeek ive had spotting too bump and a little scared as my MS has really calmed down the last week or so :S Fingers crossed we are both ok !


----------



## trying412011

Hey ladies, 
bump and Mrska fingers crossed ur babies are safe.
Yum how r u doing in ur cycle.
as for me i have been charting but sunday and monday morning didnt get too will this stuff anything up i hope not. ill attach it soon. anyway im on heaps of pills my concieve well, seperate iron tablets cause my iron is so low, and mum has put me on these all natural tablets that give me my fruit and veg intake cause i dnt eat much green veg. i hope this month goes well but now im scared because the doc said if i do fall preg it coukld end up in mc because of my iron so i dnt kno if i want to skip this month, ohhh dnt kno what to do.
ok ladies im heading of busy day ahead talk to u all soon :hugs:


----------



## Cilnia

Trying: its important to eats healthy! Pills cannot replace a healthy diet they say... I hope they do help atleast a bit! 

Mrska, I was googeling yestery about this because I have the same. Very much ms, then it suddenly stopped. But apparently symptoms can come and go... That's normal. Fx!

Hope the spotting stops for both of you.. !!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies, Wow all your tickers are going soooo fast. :) Kat your a LIME omg!!! soo fast. 
Bump im sorry your living this stressfullness, but you heard the hb so im sure EVERYTHING is fine :) I ve got my f x d for you!

As for me, i know this is a little off topic but i nee to vent! OH and i were looking at a house, a nice house where we could move in and start a family. It was so perfect for us, in our budget and really nicely kept. No renovations or anything to do! 
We are going to go look at it tonight and it has kept me occupied and in high spirits. Not to mention oh said that once we moved in (looking at august) we could perhaps start ttc again and i was really over the moon....(its a rare oppurtunity at such a low price for something evaluated over 10 thousand asking price...!!! )
BUT.....this weekend OH car broke down and now we had to fix it...and we are about 1000$ short now for the cash down we need to buy it and now the house is out of our reach and someone else is likely to snatch it up before we have the chance to get the money. OH and i are sooo dissappointed. I feel heartbroken, almost everything i want goes to crap and i feel so hopeless. UHHH why why why? :(

Ok vent over...damn it


----------



## Cilnia

Oh damnit!!! That just sucks soo bad..... I'm sorry hun :( 

I was really hoping this would be a positive post :( Like i said on FB, things will turn out good for the both of you. It has to. Just keep strong, as strong as you've already been these past weeks. 
Big hug !!


----------



## katrus78

Oh, Sal, damn it, it does sound tough... Is there anyway you guys can get that money from? Parents, perhaps? I know, you probably already thought of all possible venues... Arrhhh.... Hope this house will still be for sale until you get that money! Fingers crossed.


----------



## sallyhansen76

lol Oh and i keep joking about our 'bad luck' (because before the mc everything always went wrong with us..even something as simple as ordering out lol) and we are still keeping the jokes going now given the circumstances, but holy heck do i feel like life is really testing my patience...AND IM LOOSING:wacko::wacko::wacko::dohh::nope:


----------



## Cilnia

No you are not loosing! Because you are still here, and you are both still here! You will always win from 'life' :D You will!! I know it!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Dont worry sally! I have pretty bad luck myself. It would take a long time to tell you everything that has happened to me just in the last 4 years. But just keep your chin up, and see if you could get a loan from a short term loan or maybe borrow from family and pay them back when you can. Fingers crossed things work out for you!!!

Trying - you still need to eat veggies and fruits. you can get more of their nutrients from the exact source. also hun, I don't see your chart :/ I just see a ticker with your CD but no chart.


----------



## ja123

Ugh, how frustrating Sally! Hope it ends up working out for you guys.

Bump - you mentioned hearing the heartbeats on a doppler - are you using at at-home one that you like? If so, what brand? I've thought about getting one but couldn't decide if it would be worth it or how well most would work.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sal - So sorry. Things will turn around for you two soon...they have to. :cry:

Ja - It's a Sonoline B. It works really well, bought it used for $40. At 20 wks you should be able to hear it on most home dopplers. :)


----------



## ja123

Thanks Bump!


----------



## Cilnia

Speaking of bump... any one bumps already ? 

I have a massive bloat... i'm afraid to show it to you..lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well, its a def no for the house. :( 
I feel destroyed and that ttc is even further away. I feel like my only motivational thing in my life has again been ripped from me. I know im being melodramatic. but I want a family...oh doesnt want to ttc...i wanted that house (otherwise we cant afford many others that are that good for that price) ripped from me. Im just in this place right now that i have NO idea what to focus on. What goal to orient myself with. I cant let go of this baby dream and wanting it NOW but i cant force OH either...HOW do we win?! i cant focus on marriage..he hasnt asked...cant focus on a house because others we cant afford until later....UHHHHHH i ve never felt so empty and uninspired in my whole life. Oh wants me to deal with this loss because i am in 1000 pieces but i just dont know HOW. :(


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi Sal, I understand that feeling, when you don't have something you're working towards.

Do you have anything else like somthing in your career you want to achieve? Or your personal life? What are you interests/job?


----------



## sallyhansen76

All i ve ever had for over a year is a baby. In my employment i ve as high as i could go (only 2 bosses ahead of me) and other than advancing in life (goals such as marriage, house and kids) i ve never had any real objections. Im oblivious as to what to do now and i think thats a really big issue here :S


----------



## Laura617

Oh sally, I'm so sorry for all you are going through. I've had those moments where you just feel lost and don't know what direction to turn because every option just looks like a dead end. I wish there was something to say or do to make it better, I do believe this will pass though and you will be stronger for it.
I also want to add that I thought I saw a light at the end of the tunnel. You mentioned if you got the house OH had said you could probably TTC again? That makes me think he is getting there quicker then expected because while the house may have been the focus point for that the fact is if he was willing to there then there is no reason emotionally he cant where u are now.

As for dealing with your loss, everyone handles these things differently and you can't rush yourself into dealing with it because whatever stage you are in now, even if you are in pieces, is your current way of dealing. Im not trying to make this sound like a guilt trip for him but have you tried talking to OH and telling him you feel TTC would be the best way of dealing as it gives you something positive to focus on?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks Laura, yes I have tried talking to him...and here is the SHOCKER. Which has dug me far into the dumps. Oh told me he actually never wanted to ttc. That he allowed it for the belief that it was impossible for him!!!!!!! He said he was never ready for kids just wanted us to 'have it both ways' because i wanted to try to concieve and he wasnt ready. 
So after all this, he is sad, and hurt, and scared for me, but he also is relieved because he said he didnt feel ready and def doesnt want to concieve!

So this whole time it was ALL crap... i was hoping and praying and the whole time he allowed it because he thought it didnt matter. How dare he play with my emotions like this...and now we ve been through all this and now i have to wait AGAIN! uhhhhh im so dissappointed in how he handled this...and how it is now. even if he wasnt ready then i would have hoped becoming a father when i was preg would ahev opened his eyes to that he IS ready...

So in short im not ttc anytime soon, and as for ttc if we had the house, its his way of tilting the scales on his side of perhaps being ready...but still not there yet (which he told me last night after the house didnt pull through)


----------



## Laura617

Omg I don't even know what to say here and I really hope I don't offend you but I would be pissed! That just seems a cruel thing to do, I mean I'm glad he can be honest but if my DH had told me he never wanted to concieve and felt relieve at our loss I don't know what I would do.

I was open from the beginning with my DH about wanted kids and if he didn't he needed to speak up rather then waste my time. Not that I rushed him, we were together 7 years before our first.

I know it's different for men and they don't adjust the same and are often not as excited until the baby actually arrives but it's not fair for him to have all the power right now.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Exactly, and the house didnt go through ebcause he decided to change careers so hes at school now (finishing in august) so we have to wait until he starts his job and has been there 3 months before being approved. His other job is a contract so they dont want to use it at the bank.
I cant have kids until he is ready...cant grieve because it makes him feel pressured because he feels the only thing he can do to help is change his mind (which he doesnt want to)
I cant get married because i have to wait for him to ask....

I feel like all im doing is waiting for him!!! i love him but my goodness this is painful!

I just feel hopeless, and so so alone. :(


----------



## Laura617

Just out of curiosity does he think he will every be ready or is he just trying to keep you happy? I'm sorry because I know that sounded bad but I woul ask my oh the same question and it seems like he needs to be completely honest about what he wants. He also needs to realize there are two people in this relationship and that what you want/need is important too.


----------



## sallyhansen76

He really does want kids, i see that when we are with others and when we talk about the future. But he just doesnt feel ready now. He doesnt feel secure enough. I ve tried arguing that most fathers dont have the maternal instinct so until the day arrives, he wont be ready....didnt work


----------



## Laura617

Well at least he does want kids. It's hard to be on two different time lines. My DH didn't feel ready the first time either but I sat him down and made him tell me everything that made him uncertain then addressed all the issues and came up with a reasonable timeline. When we first started he still was uncertain but admitted he didn't think that would change and he needed to just take the leap. It took about a year of TTC talk before he decided to try. Thought he would have a panic attack when we caught the first time. And he was nervous throughout but once the baby is here its completely different. Men always need to look for the perfect time to have a kid and as I finally convinced my DH there is never a perfect time, there will always be something that could stand in the way but at some point he has decide if this is what he wants then he just needs to take the leap.

I really wish I could give you something to brighten your day. I think everything you are feeling right now is valid and you have a right to grieve even if it makes him pressures


----------



## LouiseSix

Oh Sal, you're right to be angry here I think. He hasn't been honest with you and it does seem like he's holding all the cards. My DH did something similar with me - we'd agreed to start ttc as soon as we got married then about 6 months before wedding he decided that he wouln't be ready for about 5 years! Needless to say I was very angry. Managed to negotiate him down to 2 years. 

Anyway we got married and my need to become a mum just got stronger and so I told him (just 2 months after getting married and just a couple of weeks after moving from a 1bed to a 2 bed home) and then he said he was ready to start! Men can be strange. To me they just seem to live very much in the present and really don't seem to think abou the future in the same we we stress and obsess about it (sweeping generalisation, I know!) For my DH it was like he couldn't imagine having a baby when we lived in our 1 bed flat even though we knew we would be moving. Then once we had moved he was ready!

Take some time to think. Grieve for your baby. Maybe once you feel emotionally stronger your DH will be ready. Do you think that could be holding him back too?

:hugs:


----------



## Cilnia

Wow that is just shocking... In really shocked. Didn't expect this. I can understand how hurt you must feel atm.. I would be sooo disappointed.. I don't even know what to advice or say!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - I don't want to overstep my boundaries or say something that may offend you, so if I do PLEASE forgive me! I'm sort of a blunt person, but wow what a jerk! If my DH did that to me, truthfully (and this would have been me) for saying that he just SAID that and he was RELIEVED about that situation, I think I'd punch him in the face and file for divorce! I've been mistreated so many times in SO many different relationships, and this just might be me being an impulsive, angry person but I have learned to not take that kind of stuff from anyone. I'm also that type of person to stand up for people even if I don't know the person, and sadly I would have some choice words for your OH. but all I can say is how sorry I feel for you right now. And I'm sorry I'm coming off harsh, I've lived a hard life and kind of get ticked off easily when I hear these kinds of things. But I think as an advice, and I COMPLETELY understand why you are hurt, and why you want the house with the white-picket fence dream, but I think you gotta focus on you and your OH at this time. I'm glad he wants kids, that's terrific, but i think it's just going to hurt you more with him killing your dreams like this. I suggest couples counseling. It may help him to get over this fear, and for him to communicate better. I dunno what else to suggest other than that. I hope things turn out for the best for both of you! it's such a rough time, I think we all just want you to be happier Sally!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks ladies, I appreciate all your comments and support. Yum dont worry lol i ve called him more than an ass myself. But i can call him and hit him all i want, wont change what happen and i wouldnt leave him. We always use comprimises to solve our problems, which in this case of me wanting to start ttc he thought this would be the case. He tried, but holy hell he isnt that brilliant or did he think of the consequences. I admit he should have dont it differently. 
As for being relieved ya, it pissed me off, but if it were me, id probably feel the same. We have to keep in mind that he wasnt ready, was scared and that he wasnt carrying the baby so didnt feel as much of a connection. But i do know he cared and still cares, he is the one who wanted to do the frame and the memorial. 
I still feel like if we robbed a bank and bought a nice house tomorrow he would be more in control of his situation and would be ready...but for now until we can get a nice house with space...its a no go. :S


----------



## Laura617

I agree with yum. I think counciling would be a good idea for both of you. 
And Hun I have no doubt that there is love. I really hope you both can get through this and end up where you both want to be.
I'm like yum, I am rather quick to anger in these situations plus I am really great at holding a grudge so I would probably have lost my temper and left as well but I don't really suggest that. I am sure there are things that can you through and really look into the counciling.


----------



## MrsKA

Aww Sal Im so sorry what a a lot of emotions to have to deal with all at once. Hope im not overstepping the boundaries here either but it seems like DH is calling all the shots. You are a partnership you are in this relationship together and at the moment it seems like whatever DH wants is what goes and that's not fair. 

There has to be compromise from both sides and right now you are the one that is really needing support. I think counseling is a really good idea but I think he also needs to realize that he needs to make some sacrifices for you and your mental wellbeing. I understand its not a good idea to TTC when he feels totally not ready but honestly there has to be a part of him that was slightly ready otherwise his foot would have been firmly down about TTC in the first place, I think it would be reasonable to expect him to work towards a timeframe for TTC so that you have a goal in mind whilst both of you sorting out everything before then or compromise and aim for marriage first instead, if he isnt ready for anything then maybe its time to evaluate where he envisages your relationship heading and when.

If this isnt the way he normally behaves you may find that he doesn't know how to deal with his hurt so instead he is saying things he doesn't mean to try and make himself feel better without thinking about how it effects you. Counseling will be good to help give both of you tools to deal with the pain and to set goals together. 

Sorry I hope this wasn't too intrusive but since being married so young with children already DH and I have had to work through so many things and i've learnt a lot about him and how he behaves which can translate to males in general. Bottom line everyone has their issues and marriage/long term relationship is HARD hard work but worth it for the right person.


----------



## katrus78

Oh, wow. All I can say is that I am really really hurt for you. I don't have an oh or DH, and don't have much experience with how to deal with men and their behavior. But I just wanna hug you and tell you this time will pass, for sure. For the life goal, I think you can still concentrate on a house and marriage. Do you have any hobbies that can turn into a side job? Have you ever dreamt of doing something special, like skydiving, or anything like that? Maybe doing a couple of those things will cheer you up a little? Big hug.


----------



## Cilnia

There has been given some good advices. This group rocks! <3

*grouphug*


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thank you so much ladies, i love every single one of you. And please dont be shy or scared to share your opinion!! i like having an honest relationship with everyone and you ladies are no different.  I respect everything that you ladies said. 
When i think OH is ready to really sit and talk about this and make a solid decision, I will hvae a talk with him. Right now i try to talk to him and he feels like im only forcing him to take away my pain. Which i guess is partly true....
Right now im concentrating on getting a nice cash advance for a little bigger house, and get one asap so we can move on and get any house we want. 
Just got to figure out how to do that asap without robbing a bank  haha. Im feeling a little better today, and more like myself. 

Again thank you all for your support. xxxx Big hugs all round xxx I honestly would not be able to get out of bed in the mornings without your inspiration and kind words xxxxxx


----------



## Cilnia

That's great hun! I'm glad you are feeling more like yourself. You will get there! Stay strong! Everything will land on its feet soon :thumbup:


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Lots of great advice around here. I totally agree with MrsKA - you may find that he's having a lot of grief and trouble processing as well and in turn has transferred that into saying or doing things he doesn't mean. 

So sorry you're going through this. :cry: Wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## Cilnia

How is everyone feeling?

Louise and Trying: where are you in your cycle?

Yum: how is it not charting and using OPK... ? Do you feel better? More relax? 

Bump: How's the spotting? you're taking progesterone now every other day right?

Mrska: Did your spotting stopped?? And MS?

Ja123: gender gender gender! I think you said you'd know this week? How are you feeling, you must be having a bump already?

Kat: any news or results about the twins?

Laura: how are you feeling hun?

AFM:
MS sometimes, boobs hurt like hell... Other that that i feel alright. Cramps usually start in the afternoon and evening. AF like cramps. Guess everything is stretching and growing!


----------



## trying412011

Hey ladies how is everyone iv been trying to set my ff up for u ladies to keep an eye on my chart but I can't upload it I'm not a member though am I still able to do it. Anyway my temp yesterday was 36.2 today it was 36.0 its dropped 0.2 degrees could I be ovulating this early??? I'm adding a pic of my chart I hope it works 
https://[url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38029f/]My Ovulation Chart[/url]. 
I have also noticed how much the grapefruit juice is working, might taste foul but definitely helps. I'm actually feeling lucky this month fingers crossed for me ladies.
How is everyone else doing, hope everyone is well how r all the babies going :)


----------



## ja123

Hi ladies! Just wanted to share that we found out yesterday we're having a little GIRL! So excited


----------



## Cilnia

Congrats!!!! Thats Great!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay so happy for you! Congrads!!


----------



## Laura617

I'll try to catch up with everyOne later buy ja that's great. Congrats on your little princess!


----------



## Yumenoinu

awe congrats Ja!!! 

Trying - You can ovulate anywhere between 7-14 days on your cycle or longer. So maybe you are! How does your CM look?

Cil - I've still been charting my temps just to know when AF should show up because of my PCOS if I don't I wouldn't have a clue, other than that, i'm MUCH more relaxed! DH is very relaxed now as well. His Bding is much more passionate now (didn't realize just how stressed he was over this!) And I'm not worrying about spending money on OPKs. It's really nice! Sorry about your MS hopefully it passes quickly! I'm still so happy for you Cil!!!


----------



## Laura617

Yum - so glad you are feeling less stressed and that your oh is too.

I didn't realize how much it stressed DH either. We have always had a great sex life but when we were TTC it seemed like suddenly we were having problems making time and I think it was because of the pressure he had to get the job done lol because as soon as I got the BFP we went right back to 4 times a week at least. I didn't point this out to him but felt bad that he had obviously felt stressed.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Laura - It's interesting isn't it? We think they're just completely happy with bding but really they are stressing about trying to make sure we get that bfp lol I do feel bad, and that's why I'm so happy I told him to not worry about it this month. And I've stopped focusing so much on it too, and now its so much better and who knows, maybe not stressing might be the key?


----------



## trying412011

Naww jal congrates on your little girl.
Afm temp the smorning was 36.1 so it's goin up again, shit I hope I didn't miss it cause we didn't bed last night.
I wish it would let me add my chart but it's being a real pain in the butt. Talk soon :)


----------



## MrsKA

Yah a little girl so so sweet ! congrats that's awesome !!!

Sorry for the slack positing, my spotting stopped but all of a sudden my MS has ramped up and I am feeling shocking ! I can't believe it decides to kick in properly now !?


----------



## katrus78

Ja, congrats!! First known gender of our group! Yey!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Congrats Ja! :pink:

Spotting stopped a few days ago...just patiently (or not so patiently) waiting on the 11-12 wk scan! :) June 25th.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Bump soo happy you stopped bleeding and mrska too!! 

As for me Oh and i had a good talk. We have set a time to start again. August 2013. I think i might die before then ...lol ...but heres to hoping the next year FLIES by!!! 
By then all of you will have already your beautiful babies. Hoping that we will all still be sticking together for when my time comes. ;)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - I think we all will stick together, and I'm glad things finally are looking up for you!!

Bump and Mrska - I'm glad your spotting stopped and I can't wait for all your scans!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Its easier having a fixed date to look forward to but...OH my WORD im still really impatient. This is going to be the ultimate test.

Ps yum, im thinking you are VERY close to O ;) Hoping your having lots of yummy passionate bding with no pressure ;)

Ok trying i want to stalk your chart so listen up girl, im gonna try and fix it for you ;)
1. Log into your account and go to your chart
2. a tthe top in dark purple you will see home/data/view/analysis/sharing
3. Go to sharing
4. go to charting home page section and click on GET CODE
5. Copy SIMPLE link (its the last one) 
6 Paste the link in your signature and save

If when you save sig u pasted the code but it is invisible in your sig thats another problem so let me know. 
GOOD LUCK HUN! xxx


----------



## Cilnia

I'm glad you have a goal now, a date. Though it will take some time - it is better then not knowing anything! Now you can focus om other things and know your day will come! By the end of the year i always say, wow time flew by! so this year and next half year time will fly by too...!! I will be here for you :) And i think a lot of us will! 

Bump: glad it stopped! Can't wait for your u/s!

yum: sometimes we forget what sex is for right? happy you can enjoy it more now!

Trying: could be your O is near! BD BD BD BD!


----------



## trying412011

sallyhansen76 said:


> Its easier having a fixed date to look forward to but...OH my WORD im still really impatient. This is going to be the ultimate test.
> 
> Ps yum, im thinking you are VERY close to O ;) Hoping your having lots of yummy passionate bding with no pressure ;)
> 
> Ok trying i want to stalk your chart so listen up girl, im gonna try and fix it for you ;)
> 1. Log into your account and go to your chart
> 2. a tthe top in dark purple you will see home/data/view/analysis/sharing
> 3. Go to sharing
> 4. go to charting home page section and click on GET CODE
> 5. Copy SIMPLE link (its the last one)
> 6 Paste the link in your signature and save
> 
> If when you save sig u pasted the code but it is invisible in your sig thats another problem so let me know.
> GOOD LUCK HUN! xxx[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey sal iv done all that when I finish posting it to my signature it's there but doesn't want to show my chart it opens ff but no chart. Today my temp is dnw again to 36.0, I really hope this is my month it will fit in with our plans :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil and Sal - omg yes, it is SO much more passionate! My DH is just GLOWING afterwards. We both can feel how deep our love is again without any stress or pressure. :) A baby is still in the back of my mind, but I'm not making myself crazy over it! He actually cuddles me afterwards again! (it hasn't happened for a little while, stress of it all). If it does happen, I will be glad the baby was made in this way. ;)

Trying - awe this is killing me! I wanna see your chart so bad!!


----------



## trying412011

So i added the link but if u click on it it opens ff but no chart grrr so frustrating I'm only on free version does that have anything to do with it???


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - no it doesn't, I could share when I had the free version too. hmmm...I wonder what's goin on.


----------



## trying412011

Awwww ok well I'm trying really hard to get it to work cause I really want u ladies to be able to help me out with my chart I'll keep trying lol


----------



## trying412011

Yay yay yay wooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh...........

I got my chart working stalk me ladies please i need all the heads up possible as to when it looks like i might "o"
so happy now love u'z 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cilnia

Its not really possible to see when you will O, only if you already Od. If you have more charts you might notice a pattern. But for a frist time chart no one can tell you when youll O! Bd when you can just to be sure :)


----------



## trying412011

Ok lol thought so, just thought I'd chuck it out there though cause u guys are pro with charting and this is my first time, anyway I was mean to hubby just now and told him I bought a preg test and it came back positive 
, the happiness in his eyes was so amazing he said baby are u really, r u and I said yes he was so happy then he was like wait ur not even in the right part of ur cycle ur just playing me and I said yes babe I'm joking I wish. Then I said omg u really really do want a baby and u r ready aren't u and he said yes then I cried and was so happy it helped me to relax so much. Sometimes I wonder wether he really Is ready but after seeing him light up like a Christmas tree just now I know for sure he can't wait to be a daddy <3


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - it doesn't look like you have O'd just yet. So I'd still BD until you see a big rise in temp!


----------



## katrus78

Trying, that's so sweet, because most men kinda tag along this ttc journey and only get this happy when they hold the baby in their arms. - And good job for posting the chart!

How's everyone else doing! Louise, where are you in your cycle?

AFM, I feel kinda cheated that I didn't get to do a first tri screening. I see everyone posting their 12week scans for nub/scull gender guesses, and I feel bad I don't get to have one. I called the hospital (not emergency, just regular obgyn dept) to see if they could fit me in for the first tri screening, and they scheduled it for June 25, which could be a little too late to do this screening, as I will be 13w3d. My own doc is on vacation, and his clinic don't have any more openings for June at all. I feel like he should have asked me to do it at 11 weeks, when I had my appt. :(


----------



## LouiseSix

AF... a day early...


----------



## trying412011

Kat- yes I also think it was very sweet I can't wait to be able to give him a real positive test then see the look on his face I think he will prob cry I'll definitely cry lol. Fingers crossed we get lucky this month


----------



## Yumenoinu

Louise - I'm so sorry hun :(

Kat - I hope it's not too late! And would definitely love to see another scan!

Trying - he sounds very sweet. :) my DH is the same


----------



## trying412011

Naww yum we r much the same lol I also realized ur 4 days ahead of me on ur cycle so will be interesting to stalk each others chart lol.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - thanks! although I'm not really trying, but we aren't using protection either. But I'm definitely going to be stalking your chart like crazy!! and you are more than welcome to stalk mine :) who knows?


----------



## katrus78

Louise, sorry, hun. This sucks. But we will be stalking you until you will get your bfp.. Please don give up and keep trying!


----------



## LouiseSix

Thanks Kat and Yum. Not feeling very positive at the moment though. Feel like I've been waiting for this baby for ever - the year leading up to ttc and the 6 months since. Starting to feel like giving up as it's so hard feeling sad every month - kinda feel like my life is on hold, you know things like oh not if I should book something/agree to something because I might pg iyswim?


----------



## Cilnia

I'm so sorry hun... :( I hope you won't give up! Will you try anything different this month? Royal jelly or something?


----------



## LouiseSix

Maybe Cil. How long were you trying for? Do you think anything made a difference?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Louise - I know what you mean. I was putting off so much while I was TTC. that's why I took this month off, just let myself relax and do the things I kept putting off. plus I know how frustrating it is to want your baby so bad. Maybe relax a bit? Find something that soothes you this next cycle?


----------



## MrsKA

Awww Louise im so sorry :( lots and lots of baby dust for you !


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Louise - So sorry. :( We got our BFP on our 7th month TTC!! Fx that #7 is your lucky month as well!! I also had an early AF the month before our BFP! :shrug:


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls how r u all. My charting looks good atm oh and I bd last night just in case I o in a few days if not oh we'll we will just keep having sex every 2nd day :). Went to the gym the smorning felt so good I'm getting rid of all my stress trying really hard to get within my bmi but it's going to take forever :(. Louise sorry bout af fingers crossed for u this month.


----------



## Cilnia

Louise, 6th month bfp. Was my second month of vitamines for OH, and royal jelly. Frist month of yoga every morning and/or evening... Basic yoga. Mostly to relax.


----------



## Laura617

Sorry been a little absent the past couple days. I turned 30 yesterday so was wallowing lol.

Louise sorry about AF Hun. Our BFP was our 6th month but keep in mind that most couples take about 9 months to concieve (with everything being perfect). So it's just a matter of time but the waiting sucks. The only thing we did differently that month was taking the b-complex and I do think it helped. I'm having a blank moment here and can't recall, do you chart?

Trying - glad you got your chart working now I can stalk too!

I finally got put on meds for my morning sickness. I am only taking it when absolutely needed though as it gives me really bad headaches and makes me drowsy.
Other then I am anxiously waiting until next Monday (25th) for my first ultrasound (finally).


----------



## Cilnia

So we have a few U/s these days!

Cilnia: friday 22th
Laura: monday 25th
Bump: tuesday 26th


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey girls just checking in
Louise so sorry hun that af came. but hold strong i know its anything but easy but it will come i promise!!
Today was my last appointment with my dr. It was difficult. she checked me everything is fine, my cycle is back on track. We also know that our little angel was indeed a he. :( I also got a prescription for the pill. I ll be starting it as soon as af arrives. Its really hard now, but i have to keep in mind that i am starting a new chapter in my life with OH and that this one will continue in the near future. Its just hard to let go. We are visiting more houses so im feeling a little more positive. Also i started a new journal in the wtt section. hoping i ll have some stalkers although there wont be much ttc related in there for now ;) 
Im hoping all your u/s go well. I am excited for you all Big hugs xxx


----------



## katrus78

Oh, Sal, first of all, I am glad you are doing better, and I like your tickers, I feel that it helps you to count down to the next chapter. And, I was gonna ask if you poste d on wtt because I am sure there other girls who are in similar situation, and not just simply waiting to try. ... Have you got a name for your angel? (Sorry of it's too personal)

Cil, my next u/s is same as Laura's, the 25th :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

My ultrasound is actually the 25th as well. :thumbup:


Sal - Sorry you're having a rough time. We will definitely be stalking your WTT journal. Keep your head up. :flower:


----------



## MrsKA

Awww sal, I know how hard it is when you find out the gender of the baby, makes it all that more real and painful. Have you got any other pathology results back ? I am so glad there are dates to look forward to and countdown too ! who knows maybe you will get a wee surprise as we did when we stopped trying !!!


----------



## MrsKA

I have a scan on Thursday the 21st, I am very nervous, I will be 10 weeks and its just to check that everything is ok. By this time last pregnancy baby had died so I will be holding my breath


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls my chart looks weird I hope it's going ok I have a good feeling about this month I'm staying positive I kno I'm doing everything right so i hope it goes well.


----------



## trying412011

All the ladies with u/s coming up prying that all ur babies are growing and r healthy cant wait to see pics <3


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sending positive thoughts your way. I will be anxiously awaiting results on Thursday!


----------



## katrus78

Trying, your chart looks good so far, it's about time to start watching out for a temp rise. Do your best with bding!

MrsKA, fingers crossed everything will be great this time and you will see your wiggly gummy bear very soon!

AFM, I am not sure but I think I can feel something inside, I guess what other call flutters... I mean it's so slight. Maybe I am imagining it, but I forgot how it felt 10 years ago :)


----------



## Laura617

I am very nervous about scan as well. I never imagined having to wait so long for a first scan so I am terrified. Over he past couple days we announced the pregnancy to my mom and brother (which means everyone in my family now knows lol). So I am so scared of bad news.

Kat - that's exciting, I've heard with twins you can start feeling the flutters super early! I've been on the lookout for any movement but I know it's too early lol with my son I felt that little flutter at 14 weeks so hoping its at least that early this time.


----------



## trying412011

Kat-yes we r going to try bed as much as possible and I'm really hoping for that temp rise soon, we r just going to bed every 2nd day that way we know we did our best this month :) 
Fingers crossed though....:dust:


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - aw hun, i'm sorry but good thing that a positive chapter is starting for you!!

Trying - yes, you haven't O'd just yet, but I agree definitely watch for the temp rise!

As for the preggo ladies - Definitely post all your u/s pics!!!!

and finally me - having a great month off of ttc! Had a little fun tonight with my sister, brother-in-law and my husband! We all had some drinks, played some drinking games and such. I haven't really done much since I turned 21 because of TTC, but since i'm taking it off, it was so nice to have a little fun! I feel so relaxed.


----------



## trying412011

Thx yum grrr im scared I'm going to miss it I hope not. I cant wait to see all the baby u/s


----------



## Laura617

Hi ladies. Just poppin in to see how everyone is feeling?

I need an update on where in the cycle you gals are. Trying chart still looking good, haven't missed O just keep up the BDing.


----------



## Laura617

Oh and I'm super excited to see all those scan pics that are coming up!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey Cil! Just thinking about smoothies and i remember you saying when you got a bfp u were going to make a smoothie with everyones fruit ;) hee hee

ALSO i checked sunni's page. ( i misse her before, and since my mmc i miss her all the more, i need her company) anyways i saw she logged on may 12! Which really isnt that long agoo!

SUNNII if you are there PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE talk to us.


----------



## Laura617

I check sunniis page from time to time but must have missed that she logged in. I hope she comes back but even if you are just checking in and reading sunnii we all are still thinking of you.


----------



## ja123

Laura, happy belated birthday! That made me wonder - have we ever shared our ages as a group? I know, I know - you're not supposed to ask women how old they are... but with all the other information we've shared, age is totally tame! I'm 30, by the way :)


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls well my temp has dropped more now is that good its 35.9 the smorning could that b 0 getting closer fingers crossed, since we r sharing our age I'm 19  cant wait to see those scans.
Jal u should show us ur belly :)) lol


----------



## MrsKA

Woooohoooo just got back from the scan and all is well, measuring bang on for my dates which is good as the last scan put me back 4 days. It was so cute wriggling around and jumping. She had a really good look at everything and said everything looked fine and normal !


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska - aw that's so great!! do you have a u/s pic for us to see??

Ja - I'm 21 :)


----------



## Laura617

Trying - sometimes I would get a dip on day of ovulation. This isn't the case for everyone but will be interesting to see your temp tomorrow if it has gone up.

Ja - thank you. Obviously you saw my age lol.

Mrs - that's awesome! We want a pic !


----------



## katrus78

I think I am the oldest one of this group as I am 33! :)


----------



## ja123

trying412011 said:


> Hey girls well my temp has dropped more now is that good its 35.9 the smorning could that b 0 getting closer fingers crossed, since we r sharing our age I'm 19  cant wait to see those scans.
> Jal u should show us ur belly :)) lol

Do you know that I haven't even taken any pictures of my belly yet?! I mean, I don't know what I'm waiting for - I'm more than halfway done! I'll take one tomorrow and post


----------



## trying412011

Mrska so happy ur little one is doing good I bet it's a massive reliefe.
Ja really wanna c ur belly I bet it's so cute.
Afm I hope that dip is ovulation I dtd the smorning just in case and stuck my butt up for 15 mins exciting fingers crossed I'm also really enjoying charting its a sure way to determine my cycles and O day :)) talk soon


----------



## Laura617

Wow I forget how far along you are ja! Are you feeling lots of movement?


----------



## MrsKA

Trying yep I get the dip before O as well and it takes 2ish days to see a thermal shift after ovulation for me as well. I am 24 :D

Here are some pics

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/unnamed0008.jpg

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/unnamed0011.jpg

(top of head and face looking down and little hand on the right hand side)

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/unnamed0012.jpg

(Back or belly with legs and feet together)


----------



## trying412011

Omg omg sooooooo cute ><


----------



## Laura617

Aww mrsk that's a beautiful baby already! Are we allowed to make gender guesses? Lol


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska - what a beautiful baby!! when do you get to know the gender?!?!


----------



## MrsKA

I have 8 weeks to wait WAAAAAAHHH I am DIEING to know what it is !


----------



## Laura617

well i'm guessing as I had an immediate feeling lol i think its a boy.


----------



## MrsKA

Hahahaha was it the cord between the legs ?! Id so love a boy !!!


----------



## Laura617

No just as soon as I saw the pic I said "oh cute little boy" in my mind lol.


----------



## trying412011

Gosh I hope that's a pre O dip I'll be so happy if my temp goes up within a few days. We r going to bd again tonight just incase and keep bedding every 2 day. I am praying this it we r doing everything right iv been hacking back the feral grapefruit juice every morning it's so foul can't wait to stop taking it, iv got all body parts crosses for this month. Talk soon ladies. :)


----------



## ja123

Laura617 said:


> Wow I forget how far along you are ja! Are you feeling lots of movement?

Laura, I am - the movements are getting stronger every day. I'm pretty sure she had hiccups the other night, too, which was pretty funny


----------



## Cilnia

Love the U/S!! I think a boy too :) Dunno why... 

wow Ja, you are a banana.... Wow! That's huge :D How do the movements feel like? I have no idea!! Is it like when you have gas? lol... weird question 

Tomorrow my first U/S..... i'm nervous! I'm sure i'll be set back a week or so. Because i ovulated later than usual. Btw i'm 23.

Yep it's coming Trying!

Sal i want to stalk your WTT Journal! I think it's a good idea you went to that board. when you have a journal let me know hun!


----------



## Laura617

Cil - good luck for your u/s, can't wait to see your pics too!

Ja - that's so lovely. It's so special when the movement starts and my son had hiccups all the time lol I loved it.

As for what movement feels like I think it can vary from person to person but it usually starts as a little flutter, like a butterfly flapping it's wings inside you. Then as it gets stronger you get kicks. My son was not much of a kicker but a roller. He was constantly rolling in there (maybe that's how he got his cord around his neck?) could watch his head on one side of my belly rolling to the other!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - ooo I'm so excited for your u/s pics!!!

Ja - aw how cute! hiccups :) 

As for me - temped this morning and BAM FF was like (you ovulated!) Looked at my chart, not sure if I REALLY did or not. But If I did, wow I BD'd 3 times in a row before I did. hmmm


----------



## Cilnia

Yaay! I thought you did when i saw the jump the other day. Hooray! If you can... you could try to keep BD'ing ?! Every 2 / 3 days... just to be sure....


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - not to worry on that! My DH is really happy to be BDing a lot this month! And I'm still not really trying :) so who knows?!


----------



## Laura617

Yum - I was watching your chart and thought you ovulated too and your bd pattern is great.


----------



## MrsKA

Yum are you using OPKs ??? I found them to be super helpful with me. Even now I find it helpful when they try to change dates and things on me I know I got + opks and I know I got a BFP at 11 DPO there isn't a huge amount of room for error then.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Here is my wtt journal. not much in it, but there you go. 
Mrska your bubs looks wonderful. And a lot like mine a that stage..so im going to say boy too. Good luck. xxx

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/wtt-journals/1059299-sallys-wtt-journal-everyone-welcome.html


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska - i have used them, but this month I was taking a break from TTC so decided not to use them and cause less stress. I still temp because I need to know when AF would show for this month. 

Laura - thanks, maybe with all my less stress and if I did ovulate, maybe that was a way of it finally happening??


----------



## Laura617

I hope so yum but at least you have the bright side of having had a relaxing month and good sex lol your chart looks like you were going at it all the time haha


----------



## Yumenoinu

Laura - :blush: haha i know, it's actually been amazing! I'm glad I chose to relax more this month. DH obviously is enjoying as much as me :blush: :haha:


----------



## trying412011

OMG OMG OMG OMG GIRLS I THINK IT HAPPENED MY TEMP HAS TAKEN A .04 degree spike and gone all the way up to 36.3 ahhh im so happy I def hope I caught the egg I'm glad we bd in the morning then at night even though it wasn't till after mid night hope I still get it holy moly I'm so happy right now I just want to wake dh up and tell him... Oh yay now I can start taking Pom juice instead of the gross one. Omg fingers crossed for me and lots of baby dust now Im just praying my temp goes up and up and up :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## trying412011

Omg yum it looks like we od on the same cycle day hopefully this will bring us good luck lol


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - definitely looks like an O and your right looks like we both O'd on CD 16. fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## trying412011

Fingers crossed for u too, I hope we both get our Bfp :)


----------



## Laura617

I have a weird question, I asked in 1st trimester but no one answered. I'm having some pain, not severe but still smarts. It's in my lower abdomen and sometimes my back but not often. I have been constipated and gassy. I keep assuming its gas pain but does anyone here know how to tell if it's gas pain or something to be worried about? It comes every so often lasts between 5-15 seconds then goes away.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hmm...it sounds like it could be gas, but it sounds like things are just stretching and pulling. ask your doctor for sure if it's beginning to really worry you. but it doesn't sound too severe.


----------



## trying412011

It might just be ur ligaments stretching normally they say as long as its not accompanied with blood u should be fine If ur not sure I would def go to the doctor and get advice from there :)


----------



## ja123

I think the fact that it last a few seconds and then goes away probably means it's just normal cramping/stretching pains. I had those too in the first trimester. I'd think anything of concern would likely be more sustained - but of course definitely ask your doc if it keeps bothering you, if only for the peace of mind.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura every pregnancy is different and every woman is too. I had small shots of pain the alst few weeks. and even before my bfp a back pain never experienced before. I never thought twice because i assumed it was my spine realigning for the belly. In the cases of most woman that i spoke to they all had shots of pain. I dont think its anything to worry about. But like it was already said just call up your dr to make sure. Hope this helps. 

As for me, had a mortgage visit today. So far so good for being approved. We are house hunting more seriously now. :) 
I also think our angel is watching over us because my credit is significantly better than it was yesterday when i got my report i paid for...lol So that helped us a lot. xx
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Laura617

Maybe it's a combo of both. I have noticed already that my lower abdomen has gotten a little more firm and bulgy so maybe stretching and gas lol. Either way as long as I'm not bleeding im not too worried just thought I would get some opinions and bring it up at my appointment on Monday.


----------



## Laura617

Sal - great news about your credit and I think your right, you have a little angel watching over. Hope you find a house that you love soon!

Also thanks for sharing your experience, I think because of that of I continue getting it a bunch tomorrow I will go ahead and call.


----------



## katrus78

Hi girls, sorry I don't write much these days, I have to work a lot more now since my assistant is on vacation, and I work for two now :( I am very excited for all the upcoming u/s, and also for Yum's and Trying's TWW! 

I have a huge craving for beer now, have not had any, of corse, but I think of it often!

Laura, I had those pulling pains for a few days as well, and it scared me, but then it went away. Dont worry, ask the doc. I find it that I don't ask enough questions, and I regret not asking later.

Sal, awesome for great credit. I hope you guys find the right house very soon!


----------



## trying412011

I think the 2ww is going to go very slow :(


----------



## Laura617

Kat that's so funny because I am not a drinker but I find I want beer too! I haven't had any either but that's so odd.

So looking forward to your u/s as well


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Yum - Definitely think you Ovulated!! Great timing, too!! We got pregnant as soon as I stopped using OPKs lol - I'm sure it had nothing to do with it but I was much less stressed. :)

MrsKA - TOTALLY A BOY! :thumbup: An adorable one. Yay! Can't wait to find out for sure. Will you have a 20 week scan to tell you for sure?

Cil - I am so excited for your first appt!! :happydance: 

Sal - Aww, great news. It makes me so happy to see some great news, that little boy is definitely watching over you. He wants you to have some positive, new-house vibes in your life. You'll have to show us pictures when you get a house. :)

Trying - Could def be ovulation, have to wait and see what tomorrow's temps look like though! The TWW is always slow when you're temping...it draaaags. 

Kat - Yuck for working so much!! :( Hope it calms down some for you soon. Are you starting to get a bump? Apparently my uterus is huge (according to my doc like 20 week size) but it's SO backwards flipped that I have nothing at all to show for these babies. If I hadn't seen them myself I wouldn't think there was one in there, much less TWO. 

Laura - Sounds totally normal. Let us know what your doc says, though. 

Ja - Can't wait to be able to be able feel mine!! Are you feeling okay? Getting nursery stuff put together and all that? So exciting. :)


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls so need some wisdom, I totally forgot to change my time the smorning cause I slept though my alarm :dohh:and didn't get to take my temp at usual time and ended up taking it at 6:30 so an hour difference is this going to hamper anything:nope:, f*** I hope not I was so excited the smorning but now I'm shattered that I'm going to miss my chance. I feel like crying now :cry:


----------



## Yumenoinu

Bump - I think I O'd as well :) Fell asleep early tonight and woke up and temped (since they say you should the first time you wake up if you can't sleep till the time you are suppose to temp) and got a temp spike!

Trying - no taking your temp late one time won't completely throw it off. don't worry. just try to take it on time next time you temp. it shouldn't be a huge difference.


----------



## trying412011

Thx yum I feel a little more relaxed now, I hope it disnt stuff anything :cry:


----------



## katrus78

Trying, just don't try to adjust your temp, I found it to be useless, when the difference is only an hour.


----------



## trying412011

Ok thanks I'll just leave it where it's at the only thing I did was change the time or should I put that back to my normal time I chart in the morning. Also my boobs are sore it's way to early for anything I kno but iv never had sore bbs so early and iv had lots of cramps today on my left side I hope I did O. Ohhh so stressful :(


----------



## Cilnia

Sal, I remember saying about the smoothie! But i did say i'll make a smoothie when all of us are pregnant... ;) I am actually too nauseated to drink such a smoothie i think..lol

Well girls, if any of you want to see, my first u/s! 
We found a heartbeat and it was so strange... very beautiful yet strange!
I'm now 7 weeks. I thought i'd be less but 7 weeks it is :) Have to come back in 3 weeks for another scan. 

There is big chance my doctor (gyn or whats it called? The woman who will deliver my baby) is the same one that deliverd me :) because she remember my name (last name is pretty unique) and she worked in that hospital in my birth year. My mom is going to check if it's her! How awesome would that be ?
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120622-WA0000.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Trying - Just chart it as normal and put the time you took it. FF will give it an empty dot instead of a filled one, but don't change anything on it - just let the software monitor it. 

Cil - OH MY GOSH YAY! Heart beat, 7 weeks, awesome! :) So happy for you!! And it would be so cool if it was the same Ob doctor!! :thumbup: Congrats!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - yay!!! :) that would be really ineresting if it is the same OB. I can't wait to see bumps from everyone!!


----------



## katrus78

Cil, congrats!!! Looks beautiful, and only 3 more weeks til the next one! So I guess they put you a little forward with the dates? It's al great news :)


----------



## Laura617

aww cil just lovely! How great that you saw the heartbeat and got your first picture of your little beanie baby. These scans are making me wish the weekend rushes by, can't wait till monday. There are a few of us for monday though lol so I am sure we all feel that way.

Trying - I had off days as I would wake up earlier with my son then I would usually and its not really a big deal. I would just put the time that I took the temp and it still works itself out. Just trying to take it tomorrow at the normal time.


----------



## MrsKA

Yah for a HB Cil !!! its such a relief when you see one ! 

Trying dont stress about the late temp it'll be ok, either discard it and temp again tomorrow or leave it in if its not too much difference with the right time you took it. FF will decide whether to regard it or not.

Laura I have had pains as well and they are directly linked with constipation and gas too, I have been taking some pills called phloe which are kiwifruit powder tablets. You can only get them in NZ though but if you asked at your pharmacy they might have something similar thats natural and keeps your regular. I never have constipation when I take them.

BBA OMG totally yes will be finding out ! we can have our anatomy scans from 18 weeks here so I will be going then. I am so dyeing to know, If i am honest I want a little boy so badly and I know I will be a little disappointed (although I will get over it) if it is another wee girl. Chances are it could be another girl i've had 3 girls already we seem to do girls pretty well lol


----------



## trying412011

Hey ladies my temp is down today 36.1 that's not good is it or is it if it dropped below my dip that would be bad. I hope it was O :)


----------



## katrus78

Unfortunately, you will have to wait a few days until ff confirms it. Don't get discouraged just yet, the next couple of days should show clearly whether it was o or not.


----------



## trying412011

Thx Kat, I feel like a train wreck though it's depressing waiting for the answer of yes u od or nope u didn't. As long as it doesn't go lower then the dip should that be ok :(


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cil - I agree, your chart definitely makes it seem you should be <7 wks. I disagree w FF, I think the chart looks like you ovulated on May 21...either way, you have an overachieving little bugger in there! :) Way to go bean!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies, 
Just checking in pretty sure we ve found our house. :) We both LOVED it. And i was getting discouraged because we visited a lot and all looked really gross and all fixer upers. 
Also Cil lovely scan. Congrads. 
I know this sounds really selfish...but im having a liittle trouble comig on these days, please dont think its anything against you ladies I love you all dearly. But a few of you are coming up to wher I lost my LO and its hard to digest the fact that you are all "passing" me. (or where i was in my pregnancy) and its making me truly realize that i am going to be one lone wolf when it comes my turn. All of you will have already had your babies and moving on. Its just hard to swallow sometimes....I really dont know how to handle it. :S

ALso BEST NEWS. I got a letter in my e-mail from Sunni. She says Hi and she misses you are dearly. Shes had it really rough these last few months, but she seems to be really happy now and looking brightly into the future. :) Anyways she sends her love. xxx


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls I kno it's really early but my bbs
Are so sore and my cervix is sooooooo so so high I can't even reach it even when I try really hard I hope it happens I hope my temp goes up more tomorrow :) 
Also cil ur baby looks gawjus can't wait to see the rest of the scans :)


----------



## LouiseSix

Hey, sorry I haven't been around much but working non stop - having a little break now though this weekend.

Lot's of exciting news eh! Mrsk and Cil love the scan pix. All the chat about feeling a baby move has got me feeling really broody. Just remembering what it felt like - it's completely amazing.

Yum and Trying - sounds like a really positive cycle for you - I have everything crossed.

Sal - amazing news about the house! Just you wait - all the time and energy you'll spend on creating a home - the time will fly by to when you're ttc. Lovely news about Sunnii too, so glad she's in a more positive place.

AFM - well I have decided to take a break from ttc. Think we will be not trying not preventing. Things have been really stressful for us recently and we've had some relationship problems so we just need to focus on loving one another. Unfortunately the stress of ttc has not helped. It's a contributing factor when bding become so focused on getting pg rather than being for pleasure. It will be hard for me as I know when in my cycle I am but I'm just really going to try and go with the flow and just bd when we want and it feels natural rather than trying to contrive the situation - just a compete passion killer.

I will still be here with you all though and who knows will probably end up getting a bfp when not so hung up on it!

Love to all xxx


----------



## Yumenoinu

Louise - I wish you luck hun! And I agree sometimes the stress of TTC can be such a passion killer. 

Sal - yay for a house!! I hope you get it. And glad Sunni is doing better. I'm sorry you're feeling a bit down.

As for me - big temp drop today. hmmm


----------



## trying412011

Ohhh could be impletation dip.
Afm my temp as gone up yay 36.6 bit more happy now


----------



## trying412011

Yay yay ff put my temp drop as o day so that means I did ovulate on cd 16 finger crossed it doesn't change and I get my Bfp :).
Good luck yum


----------



## katrus78

Sal, I just want to say I completely understand your feelings and have thought about it before. I am sorry.


----------



## Cilnia

I also understand Sal.. i feel weird showing my u/s and all.. 
In so happy you may have found a house for you! When will you know more? 

Yum, hope its a id! Bump and me both had a very early one!

Trying, yaay for ff putting a cross. Keep bding just in case..

Louise, im sorry to hear. But sometimes a break is a good thing. Like mrska for example. I was also starting out not charting, no opk.. but then charted again. Wasn't strong enough lol. Everything will be allright!


----------



## trying412011

Thx cil but tbh I'm not even interested in sex right now :(


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sal - We all completely understand. You come around if and when you want to/feel comfortable. We love having you here, but I'm sure it's triggering and that's ok. Take care of you and do what needs to be done to keep you in the best shape possible. Congrats on finding a house tho! I hope you'll share pics!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Trying - Totally know that feeling, but honestly feel like CD18 could be your ovulation day. You had a really big spike there and just a small one the other day - if your temp stays as high as it is FF may change your date. Just FYI. :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - I agree with bump, I think that huge spike could have been your O. 

All the pregnant girls - hows everything?! any movements? Do you have any feelings of what the genders might be??


----------



## katrus78

Yum, no movements in my belly yet. As far as the gender, I feel it's one of each.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

No movements for me, I really feel like the one on my left is a boy...I have no idea why. He's the one I can always find the heartbeat and for some reason I feel more "connected" to him...anyway, I have no feelings about the other one and I have no inkling to the other's gender, but I really feel like there is at least one boy in there. :shrug: Weird, I know.


----------



## katrus78

Bump, I've been thinking to get a Doppler for a while now, but I am totally lost on which one to buy. Also, since they are moving around in there, I assume, than how difficult is it to find two distinctive heart beats?

Also, as a side note, I wanted to say that I am amazed how quickly we settle into the idea of being preggo :) I remember how we were, before we got our bfps... Desparate, sometimes angry, frustrated, sad, worried its not gonna happen. But look at us now, we all carry on like it's so normal :) To be honest, I personally find it strange why am I not jumping with joy every morning when I wake up, and why in general I am not as excited as I imagined it to be, where as before my bfp I know I'd give 10 years of my life for it.


----------



## Cilnia

That's funny you think that! Just a bit, and you'll both find out :) 

I see us with a boy but i think it might be a girl just because i think it's a boy.. lol


----------



## katrus78

My prediction:

Cilnia - boy
Laura - girl
MrsKA - girl (sorry, hun, just a feeling)
Bump - g/b twins
me - g/b twins
Sally - eventually, girl
Yum - eventually, girl
Trying - eventually, boy
Louise - eventually, boy
Sunnii - eventually, boy
Ja - confirmed, girl!!!!!

I am excited to see how we all gonna turn out!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Here are my predictions too Kat! :)

Cilnia - boy
Laura - girl
MrsKA - boy
Bump - b/b twins (I have a feeling they are both boys)
Kat - g/g twins (I have a strange feeling they are both girls lol)
Sally - eventually, boy
Me - eventually, girl or boy (have a feeling of both)
Trying - eventually, boy
Louise - eventually, boy
Sunnii - eventually, boy
Ja - confirmed, girl!!!!!


----------



## Cilnia

I think:

Me - OH thinks boy, i see a boy too
Laura - girl
MrsKA - boy
Bump - b/g twins 
Kat - g/g twins 
Sally - eventually, boy
Yum - eventually, girl 
Trying - eventually, girl
Louise - eventually, boy
Sunnii - eventually, girl
Ja - confirmed, girl!!!!!


----------



## MrsKA

Ohhh fun i'm thinking 

Cil - Girl
Laura - Boy
MrsKA - Boy (hoping)
Bump - B/B twins 
Kat - G/G twins 
Sally - eventually, Boy
Yum - eventually, Boy 
Trying - eventually, Girl
Louise - eventually, Boy
Sunnii - eventually, Boy
Ja - confirmed, girl!!!!!


----------



## trying412011

Oh man I hope it wasn't cd 18 I didnt bed at all then just not in the mood hope it doesn't change :s


----------



## MrsKA

Trying dont worry if it was, if you BD CD 16 and/or 17 you will be fine. Sperm can survive up to 5 days in the right conditions.


----------



## trying412011

Thx mrska I just hope that I got the right living conditions for sperm cause unfortunately I lack lots of cm and I never get to the egg white stage only watery :(

Hope it stays on cd 16 fingers crossed :)


----------



## Cilnia

Try to input tomorrows data, you'll see what happens.


----------



## trying412011

Ok I'll try that right now.


----------



## trying412011

Well I put it to 36.4 and it hasn't done anything it's staying where it is saying I od on cd 16 yay


----------



## Cilnia

And if you put 36.6 ? 

Have to see tomorrow then! I would usually play with the numbers to see what will happen  but i guess CM has to do a lot with it too!


----------



## trying412011

I hope it doesn't change I'll just see what happens tomorrow.
If it doesn't change does that mean that it's pretty certain I ovulated on cd 16 ???


----------



## Cilnia

I don't think it's 100% accurate, mostly because of the white dot on 17th. But whichever it is : your BD pattern is good. Sometimes O occurs in the morning or in the evening - so no day is the specific day as you only temp once. But i think you could be certain it happened in those days.


----------



## trying412011

Ok well fingers crossed, I hope this is it.


----------



## Cilnia

Fingers crossed :)


----------



## trying412011

Thx cil :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Kat - I have a Sonoline B, but only because that's what I got on the cheap from Craigslist. I'd just see what people have on there for sale and get one that's used. I can never reliably find 2 heart beats. It's SO hard without two dopplers, bc you can easily pick up the same one in different places, especially as you get further along. A couple of times I've thought I found two, but it's so hard to know. Basically the rule of thumb is if you find two with a HR difference of 10+ bpm you can be pretty sure, but otherwise it could just be variations in the same baby. The only time I KNOW we've heard them both is in the doctor's office when she happened to pick them up in the same field and you could hear them both chugging away. It was weird.

Overall though, any home doppler you use at this point should be about the same - but don't freak out if you can only find one sometimes...until they are big enough to feel moving and find body parts by pressing on your belly it can be next to impossible. My mom had a doppler when she was pg with me and was CONVINCED she had twins bc she could find my HB in 2 different places lol. 

Trying - If your CM is not so good I'd highly recommend Preseed. If they don't sell it where you live maybe you can order from somewhere else? Surely they have something similar. Anyway, the Clomid made me have basically NONE and Preseed really helped us a lot. I have no idea if it truly helped with the BFP, but if for nothing else it was nice to have a little lubrication w/o being worried about killing the sperm. If your temp is still high tomorrow your ovulation date might change. I know you don't want it to, but I'm just warning you. :winkwink: It's entirely possible that CD18 was a fallback rise and your CM trend definitely would make me think ovulation was CD16, but FF may change your date based on temps. I hope it stays the 16th for your sake, but to me it really looks like it could be the 18th. :shrug: That does not mean you missed your window tho...keep your head up!! And I could be totally wrong. Who knows?? Only your little ovary knows the truth lol.


Love all the predictions in here! I'll post mine when I get a chance. Hope y'all are doing great - can't wait to see some scan pics today!! :thumbup:


----------



## Laura617

Aw I love the predictions too. I will post mine as well in a bit. Almost everyone thinks girl for me? Lol

My scan is in 2 1/2 hours and I am so nervous!


----------



## Laura617

Lol I didn't mean to post yet! See I'm so nervous I am posting before I'm ready.

Just want to wish luck to other ladies with scans today and looking forward to pics


----------



## Yumenoinu

Laura - hope it see the pics from today!!

Trying - fingers crossed for you hun! Hope this is your month!

As for me - If I didn't O on CD 16 I think I may have on CD22. but I dont know for sure yet, that dip could have been implantation for all I know. But still not stressing. relaxing and BDing like crazy because DH really wants to. :)


----------



## katrus78

hi, girls!
Just returned from the u/s. They said its too late for the first tri screening as the babies are way too big for it now :( but they looked good, hb were 156 and 150. 

This is twin B, and no pic of twin A :(

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/3daee282.jpg

Also, I tried to ask for a good shot of a nub, but she just said its too early, and didn't give me any. However, I saw the nub on twin B, and it was very parallel to its spine, so I am going to assume its a girl, just for my own sake :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

aw looks like a healthy baby Kat!! great HBs too!!


----------



## Laura617

Sorry about 1st trimester cmscreening Kat but that is a great pic and beautiful baby. I think they are going to both be girls as twin b looks like a girl to me.


----------



## Laura617

Screening*. Not sure how that became cmscreening lol.


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, guys. Can't wait for everyone else's scans!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Mine's in a couple hours. I'm nervous, too, Laura!! AH!

Kat - Sorry you can't do the first tri screening. :( We are opting out of it - our thoughts were basically that if it showed an increased risk of something we would only worry about it for the entire pregnancy and increased stress isn't worth it to me. I wouldn't want an amniocentesis to confirm (ouch! and 1% chance of miscarriage, low but unnecessary in my book) and even if we did confirm there's no way we'd end the pregnancy. So, we just aren't doing it. 

Anyway, it's a very personal decision and I hate that you couldn't choose on your own, but SO happy to hear both babies look healthy and have good HBs!! Hoping at LEAST one is a girl. :)


----------



## Laura617

Good luck BB.

I was nervous for nothing. Baby looks great. I do have to set my ticker back (figured I would) but not as much as I thought. Baby measuring 12weeks 2 days. It was so active, doctor commented on how active it was already, arms were waving, feet kicking. Was great.
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc213/laura_617/760331ed.jpg

Oh due date is January 5th!


----------



## MrsKA

Cute Kat !!! So are you still measuring 13 weeks and 3 days ??? I was told by my midwife to go closer to 13 weeks rather than 12 but I don't want to go too late ! it also says to not go passed 13+6 weeks and you are under that ? 

Agree with you BBA ! the results of the 12 weeks testing wouldn't change anything for me but i'm still gonna get the scan hehehe I wanna see my baby, they do a blood test here as well which they include in your calculated risk number. When I went to my 10 week scan the sonographer said she could already see a nasal bone and that the nuchal fold looked fine as well was just too early to measure properly. So I am not too worried !

LOTS of baby dust to you lovely ladies trying !!!


----------



## MrsKA

ooopps we posted at the same time ! cute Laura !!! how come they put you back by a week ??? so glad to hear all is well !


----------



## Cilnia

Aawh what cute u/s!!!!


----------



## katrus78

Laura, how awesome! What great news!

BBA, I would not terminate as well, but I'd want to know, so I was a little upset, but now it's like, whetever... 

MrsKa, the babies measured nearly 9cm each, so the sono person said they are too big by the measurements, and not by their age, although 13w3d is really pushing it. I heard that ideal is between 11 and 12 weeks.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Good news at our scan - both babies look great! 

Baby A - 12w1d (bang on with 7 wk scan + ovulation date)
Baby B - 12w6d

EDD still 1/6/13, but he said I will not be pregnant on Christmas. 

Heart Rate: 164 and 155

We got tons of pictures. Here's a 3d of them together and one of Baby B (the one I think is a boy) from the side! 

No nub shots for gender guesses...we aren't sure we want to know genders so I wouldn't have posted them anyway. :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







photo 4 (1).jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 12









photo 2 (2).jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## katrus78

Omg, Bump, the 3d one is so cool! Are you really gonna make us wait for the genders til Christmas, lol?


----------



## trying412011

Morning ladies, omg all the u/s are beautiful glad ur babies are doing well.
Afm temp the smorning was 36.5 ff didn't change anything still says I'm 5 dpo this is good right now I'm keeping my eyes peeled for an id hopefully might see that in a few days. If it happens how much does it normally drop??


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - it depends on the woman, it could drop .3+ but there are some women who dont get implantation dips.


----------



## trying412011

Ok so even if I dnt get a dip doesn't mean I can't be pregnant ??


----------



## trying412011

Btw yum - ur chart is looking good fingers crossed for u darl when r u going to start testing ??


----------



## Cilnia

Woow bump 3D is super cool!! Glad the babies are doing fine! I'm dying to know the gender of all babies.. 

Try, and the waiting begins.... :) Fx!


----------



## Cilnia

It's my moms birthday today.. going out for dinner with the family. There will be sushi... I really love sushi... Can I have one? I read that its not the raw fish that can cause a problem, but a bad reaction causing diarrhea and dehydration can be bad.I've never had any bad reaction to it.. what do you think? Maybe i'll have the veggie ones. Without fish.

So what's everyone up to these days? Summer has started here.. but no sun .. sigh.. typicall dutch weather.


----------



## katrus78

Cil, I had plenty of sushi in a past few weeks, with raw fish and not, and it was all fine.


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks hun! I'll just skip the Tuna as it can have too much lead. But salmon is even healthy.. As long as fresh right.. ohh i love sushi :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Looks like FF kept your date, Trying! Good deal. Fx for you!!


Personally, I would stay away from raw sushi while pregnant. However, in the end it's really a personal choice and PLENTY of people eat sushi with a baby on board and it's completely fine. Chances are it won't cause any problems, but if I was going out for sushi I'd probably stick to one that was vegetarian or cooked. :) Also, while I tend to enjoy sushi normally - it is not incredibly appetizing to me right now. If it were my favorite thing in the world or latest craving I might be singing a different tune lol. For example, if one of you told me I couldn't have Pad Thai today I'd probably punch you in the teeth without spilling my plate of Pad Thai and go right along eating it. :happydance:


----------



## Yumenoinu

Bump - Love your U/s pics hun! they looks so healthy!!! All of the u/s's look great!!

Trying - If I don't get AF by the 10th then I'll test :) When are you going to start testing?

As for me - temped this morning and just as I thought, FF changed the O from CD 16 to CD22. but good news, I still Bd'd 4 times around that time. So no worries :)


----------



## katrus78

Cil, you are a raspberry, how cute :)

Bump, lol, I know, my latest craving is for sushi and beer, so I figured I satisfy myself with the least harmful lol


----------



## Cilnia

Well girls, there were plenty of veggie's so i ate those!! It was great :D I didn't really trust the restaurant to have only fresh products.

Yum, well - it's indeed still a very good BD pattern!! Good feeling about this :) I'm quite sure you ovulated!

Ladies..my boobs are becoming massive! Aaaahhh....


----------



## MrsKA

Here you can get smoked chicken sushi, so I would stick to that or vege sushi. Over here though sushi places don't have the best rep with food safety, especially the shopping mall sushi. Not sure what its like where you are Cil but if you are going to have salmon I would ask specifically if it is fresh as you are pregnant, even if they make you a fresh roll the salmon may still not be fresh so if they know your pregnant they may use the freshest salmon they have for you.


----------



## MrsKA

Oh right just seen your post Cil ! that sounds like a good idea, if you did get sick from eating the raw stuff you would forever refer back to it if things ever went wrong (even when baby is born) this happened to a friend and when her son was born with an auto immune disease she always wondered if it was from being sick and I know she blames herself all the time for it. It probably wasn't what caused it but she still blames herself.


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks for the advice! How sad for your friend :( :(


----------



## trying412011

Morning girls so my temp has been 36.5 for 3 days now, how come it could be staying the same. Does this hamper anything iv never seen this on charts yet.
Yum unless my chart says otherwise I'm going to test at about 13dpo. I have a lot of watery but sticky cm today


----------



## Cilnia

It's called flat temperatures, quite common so nothing to worry about! I've had them too. Looks good so far :)


----------



## trying412011

Oh that's good since u got ur Bfp lol so fingers crossed for mine and yum :)


----------



## trying412011

I'm totally praying for a dip either tomorrow or in a few days I kno it doesn't always been implantation but it will give me hope still feeling lucky fx'd :)

Also today I noticed a blob of cm in my underwear but when I rubbed it with my fingers it was just really thick and creamy sorry tmi lol lol, hope this is another good thing :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Trying, u dont necessarily need a dip for a bfp. Mine was actual flat. kind of like steps.


----------



## trying412011

Oh cool well in praying that it happens this month, it's just the dip gives me more hope that's all :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

lol Yes it does, but dont loose hope if it doesnt dip. Good luck


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Just dropped by to peek in on charts! 

Trying - Looking good! Fx for you!!

Yum - Looks like yours isn't updated. Gonna need you to get on that so I can keep procrastinating studying for my board exam. :winkwink:


----------



## Yumenoinu

bump - just updated!

trying - I have flat temps right now as well, completely normal :) and I'm hoping for you bfp as well hun!!!


----------



## Cilnia

looking good and steady girls!


----------



## sallyhansen76

girls..would i be out of line to ask for some serious help?
I know its unrelated and i shouldnt just dump my emotional baggage on you all...but i need to vent somewhere. 
I still take forever to fall asleep at night, my mind still races on what i ve lost. The moments i ll never have. The happiness i should feel right now, instead i am so lost. OH has been so strong for me i cant even express my gratitude towards him.

But im just tired in general, i have to be strong because of OH too. He has an appointment (we are waiting for them to call) to be analysed to see if he would be a good candidate for removing his leg. (right now his leg is fonctional with a brace only)
He needs me so much but i am having a hard time finding the strength. I cant even begin to process what our life would be like if he goes through with it. He doesnt want to but it may be an only option. I ll become a caregiver and he ll loose a lot of his independance. And i really dont know how to feel except for 'defeated'

Finding a job for him in his field is proving to be very difficult. Without it not much of our plans for the year will follow through. Again im helping every way i can, but the 3D pool here is soo small. And no one is looking. 

I just feel stretched too thin, like these obstacles, that i usually would somehow find the strength for are bringing me down and i cant find the way up anymore. I am just angry...angry at the world. 
We have gone through soo much. Violence, rape, disease, handicaps, cancer, and loss have all been included in our lives, and i fail to see when it will be our turn to be happy and not challenged. Havent we suffered enough?

Sorry for the baggage...i just didnt know where to turn


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls my temp has went up the smorning to 36.6 od rather it go up then go dwn so hope we get bfps soon good luck yum :)


----------



## MrsKA

Awww Sal I am so sorry you are going through this, it is a lot for one person to take on ! have you thought about seeing a counsellor ? it sounds like you need to let go of some of the things that are stressing you and a counsellor could give you some good coping tools and ways to deal with things. As for the loss of your little one, I know how hard it is but you really can't dwell on what could have been, you will drive yourself insane ! The fact that you aren't sleeping indicates that it is interfering with your life too much. Obviously you are allowed to mourn and grieve the loss of the future and the dreams you had for your baby but you can't dwell on it. It is extremely sad and extremely unfair but it has happened and all you can do now is work on moving on from it (never forget it) but move past it so that its not haunting you. 

With everything else all I can say is don't stress as it hasn't happened yet (this is so rich coming from me because I am one who does stress at the possibilities), deal with each thing as it comes and take each day at a time. Again I am really sorry it sounds absolutely horrible what you are going through, just remember that this is only a season in your life, it won't be like this forever and it will get better. You just have to muster up some fighting spirit and not let it defeat you !


----------



## katrus78

Sal, this is horrible, I agree. I really really hope you are not heading for depression. Glad you have OH supporting you, hun. Maybe try to focus on one thing at a time, like a house. Like pick a thing for the day what you are going to focus on. (we all know it's really what you will "stress" about, but for the sake of your sanity, I'll call it "focus"). So when you focus on that one thing, try to not think about other things as much. And than, after a while, like MrsKA said, this season must pass, life can not be like that forever. I am sending you big hugs!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - I'm so sorry hun. I really have no words for this except I hope things will look up for you soon. I really do.

Trying - looking good hun! Can't wait for you to test.

As for me - Well girls I won't really be on the next few days. Between going up to another city to visit my friend and my goddaughter, and the wildfire that's only 30 minutes from my house, things are distracting me a little right now. I'll check this tomorrow morning but after that I wont be on until Sunday.


----------



## trying412011

Thx yum I can't wait to test too hope it won't be to disappointing good luck to u too


----------



## Cilnia

Take care Yum, stay safe...!

Sal, i'm so so sorry.. i had no idea so much happened. I agree with Mrska, it wouldn't be a bad idea to talk with a professional about this. He could help you deal with past problems, so you can focus on right now. You will get through this - again! Because that's what you are, a strong woman who WILL get through everything on her path. I trust you will babe!


----------



## Yumenoinu

trying - your chart looks great hun! Ooh I'm getting good vibes for you this cycle.

As for me - big temp rise today! :) feels good, but not getting any kind of hopes up at all. still waiting for that witch AF


----------



## Cilnia

Nice temp spike!!


----------



## trying412011

Omg quite happy the smorning my temp went up to 36.8, yum seriously our charts look very similar u also had a rise up to 36.8 I can't wait for both of us to test. I still dnt want to get to excited cause it could take a massive dip. Also hubby and I were mucking around last night and after I went to the toilet and wiped I noticed old blood not much just a tinge mixed in with the happy juices lol, could the 3 days a had a steady temp actually have been implantation happening. I had these weird cramping pulling sensation yesterday not painful but felt funny, and my boobs are still do sore which they have been since 2 dpo, anyway would love ur thoughts.


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls just an update I have just noticed that the bumps around my nipple are whitish and if I run my finger over them they hurt like little blisters and they sides of my bbs more the right hurt lots,l,l I think I'm going to test in 3 days if my temp stays good fingers crossed.


----------



## katrus78

Hey girls. I just got a phone call to come to the interview to the main office of my job, for a great chance to manage a building that I always wanted to manage. It's about two minutes drive from my own building that I manage now, and it is more than twice the size I manage now. The interview is on Monday, and I am so stressed that they will not promote me because of me being preggo. oh, and I forgot to mention, I definitely poped now, and obviousely preggo, so can't really hide it. I am scared... This is the chance of my life, really, as I already missed one opportunity to manage that building when someone ele was hired there. Anyway, any suggestions if they will ask anything about pregnancy as an issue? So upset now...


----------



## Cilnia

Hmmm difficult situation. I guess you should be honest, because you are showing. I really hope they will want you so much that being preg doesn't matter. Maybe you should be very clear how important this is to you and how much you would enjoy working for/with that building. You are way too far to lie or hide it i think!? Damn i hope things turn out alright!!!!


----------



## katrus78

Thanks, Cil. I usually do really good at interviews, but I never had to deal with answering preggo questions from employers. I guess I will just keep my fingers crossed it will come through for me.


----------



## trying412011

hey ladies i couldnt resist and decided to poas it was negative but its still really really early so i hope it turns positive for me. my temp has gone back down to 36.6 hope i still got a chance.

kat the best of luck with ur job interview i hope everything goes well for you


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Yum - your chart is so triphasic!!!! Fx!


----------



## trying412011

Yum our charts are the same temp again fingers crossed darl


----------



## trying412011

It's too quite where is everyone, im starting to go crazy :( come back soon girls :)


----------



## katrus78

Here is my bump at 14 weeks :) just thought I'd share. How in the world I'd hide it on my interview day?



https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/a3f24a72.jpg


----------



## Cilnia

Sorry Try, i'm kind of busy these days...

Wow Kat! That sure is a bump! It looks beautiful! I once remember you saying people said you were big... but i don't see it!!! This is a awesome figure with a lovely baby bump! Wow you should be so proud girl! 

And no, don't think you could hide  lol!


----------



## trying412011

Wow that's a great belly there Kat, very cute


----------



## katrus78

OK, I got some good news, about a different thing. Maybe you guys remeber a while back I was talking about the lottery in an awesome building where I applied to back in May (I think?). Well, they just sent me a letter that I won that lottery and am placed on the wait list for a 3-bedroom apartment. Yeah, it's still is a rental, but they calculate 30% of your income as rent, plus I will get extra 20% off because I work for that same company that manages that building. I was super excited this morning, as that was my dream home (well, for now, or the next few years). I don't know how long the wait list is, and where I am on it, but I will find out soon. If I am among the first people, it would be awesome to move in there before November, because the hospital where I plan to give birth is only a two minute walk from that bulding. I am very excited!!!


----------



## trying412011

That is awesome news Kat everything is going so so well for u i hope u also get first choice of where u wanna b, great news.

Afm my boobs aren't as sore today, but my temp is still up I kno it could drop since my period is due in 5 days but I feel good bout this cycle. Iv been having weird cramps dwn low and a bit of nausea but I try not to think about it cause I dnt want it to be in my head. But last night I was delivering pizza and this one tandoori one made me feel sick I was trying not to gag at the smell but I was fine with all the rest and iv still got creamy cm and was constipated yesterday lol sorry. When do u think I should test I dnt want to see another negative thanks girls


----------



## katrus78

Trying, I'd say test on Monday!


----------



## trying412011

Thx I'm scared to see a negative though is my chart looking good if that is maybe it is a good idea to test Monday


----------



## katrus78

Trying, I know the feeling, but it has to be done :) I was a poas addict for sure and tested every day starting from 9-10 dpo. Sadly, for me it never turned positive until I went for IVF. And even than I poased from 10 dpo :) Good luck, I hope this finally happened for you this cycle, as it truly looks great!

AFM, TMI warning, I have noticed that after a big O my uterus tightens so much that I can easily feel where it ends right below my belly button. I am a little afraid if it's ok or the babies, if it disturbed them or what not.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - definitely ask your doctor about that for sure. And also OH what a cute bump!!! I want to see others too!!

Trying - i agree definitely monday! O i'm crossing my fingers so tightly for you!

Everyone else - how are you all doing?

As for me - been gone for a few days, and what a few days it was! Very very busy. Got to see my goddaughter for the first time! Instant love! I asked her if she liked me and she smiled and giggled! :yipee: Those who have my facebook, I posted the pictures and you can go look! :) As for my chart, took a BIG dip and its 7dpo today. Also had a little creamy CM. This morning as well, i had a very vivid dream about a baby boy and he was smiling and he got fussy when I was trying to give him a bottle and my DH and I argued if he was hungry or not. Also June was very relevant in the dream as well. Hmm...could this be a sign?


----------



## katrus78

Oh, wow, Yum, that is a huge dip! Really hope it's ID, and it would be so perfectly timed! Fingers crossed, sister!


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls man glad everyone is coming back I was goin crazy not talking to anyone.
Yum I pray it's an implantation dip for you.
Gosh I hope I get a Bfp, anyway I have just been asleep for 4 and 1/2 hours this is definately not like me. I had a good sleep last night got up at 9 in d morning and by nearly 11 I was so tired and feeling really sick and dizzy so went to bed and only getting up now cause I got to go to work soon otherwise I could just keep sleeping and still not feeling well hope I dnt actually be sick at work since I work around pizza :sick:
Anyway I am gunna test on Monday or Tuesday oh gosh not sure anyway I'll let u all kno pray that it turns positive :bfp: :bfp:


----------



## Cilnia

Wow huge dip!!! Let's see it rise tomorrow :)

Sounds positive Trying. Anything that's different is good! I was nauseated on 11 dpo aswel.. actually the day before but i also thought it was from somethin i ate. You could poas, that way you know. Iknow you don't like bfn's , i didn't too... but it's better knowing then stressing :)
If your temps stay up after AF was supposed to arrive - it's the most important symptom!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

trying - your temps are looking fantastic! I think this might be your month!

As for me - well, temp rose this morning. I get a little excited then I tell myself not to so I dont disappoint myself, but it's really hard. :/


----------



## trying412011

Holy cow my temp has taken another massive spike all the way to 37.1 omg I'm so scared to test


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - :test:!!!!


----------



## trying412011

Omg ok :) fingers crossed its a :bfp:


----------



## trying412011

Negative how the fuck is that possible I feel like breaking down :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Yumenoinu

trying - just keep testing, it still might be too early


----------



## trying412011

I feel absolutely shattered y couldn't even just b light when do u think I should test again man y can't I b one of the lucky ones and get an early Bfp. Y do u think my temp has gone up again ???


----------



## Yumenoinu

you could be pg but I dont know why if youre not. I'd wait 2 days and retest.


----------



## trying412011

Thx yum maybe I'll Just wait till period is late :( 
Some times I think I see sumthing on the test but I think iv got line eye I look at to many pos test reminiscing that ONE DAY I'll c my two lines :cry:


----------



## Cilnia

Awh sucks... Maybe just a late bfp... maybe you ovulated 2 days later, which makes you 9 dpo today - so very early. Hold on!!

Yum: wow ID like oh yeah.... :| :D


----------



## katrus78

Try, don't give up, just retest with fmu tomorrow morning!
Yum, if this is a true id, than I'd test in 2-3 days cause that's how long it takes for enough HCG to build up in your system after implantation. Fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsKA

Trying don't give up what test did you use ?


----------



## trying412011

I used a first response and I'm not sure if I see something I'm going crazy


----------



## MrsKA

Post a pic !


----------



## trying412011

How lol ???


----------



## Cilnia

You make a pic, upload it on here as a attachment.


----------



## trying412011

both taken today one in d morning at 5:30
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1966[1].jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1965[1].jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cilnia

You should post them in the test section!There are girls with Great eyes, i have line sight lol i alwayse tend to see a line. But white so dont know... Keep eating veggies! And pomegranatejuice is highly recommended!


----------



## trying412011

i tried taking pomergranted juice but it made me sick within half hour of drinking it i threw up, i thought it was just coincedence but the next day i took it and again i threw up, funny how the grapefruit juice tasted so foul yet it didnt make me sick i just chucked it back every morning. fingers crossed ill post a pic that area later right now gotta get ready for work stupid night shifts. before i had a wave of nausea lasted 15 mins now its gone :)

anyway ladies im going test everyday until period due date and hopefully i wont get a period :) fx'd girls


----------



## Laura617

Hi all! I've had a crazy busy week and hope every one is doing great here. 

Kat - I have no advice to offer on the job thing except be honest. Sell yourself and all your fabulous qualities and assure them that you are fully capable of doing your job. Oh and your bump
Is fabulous! 

Trying - I never see lines but I hope it's a BFP for you. 

Yum - fingers crossed Hun!

I am tired tonight as DH has been sick and men when they are sick suddenly become giant babies who need to be taken care of lol.

I have completely turned into a stereotype because I have cravings, well just one craving... PICKLES! DH had to run out and buy two jars of pickles this evening and I already ate one jar and drank the juice (healthy right? Lol). But seriously my mind and body are screaming "pickles, give me pickles!". My mouth just filled with drool typing this. Never had cravings for anything but sweet with my son.


----------



## Laura617

Oh and mrsk - I think it was you who asked why they changed my dates? Because my chart was so crazy my last cycle there were actually 2 temp shifts that could have been ovulation and I had no idea which was correct so I set my ticker to last period and apparently I am somewhere between the two possible dates lol. I still need to change my ticker (it's actually 13 weeks 1 day)


----------



## Cilnia

Lol at pickles! That's funny. A true stereotype :) lol! I also like sour foods more. But i'm still nauseated so don't really like eating a lot.. 

When are you going to share the news Laura?


----------



## Laura617

Cil - I've just started sharing last week. I told my mom do I know she has quietly told everyone in my family but I'm sure has told everyone not to say anything lol she couldn't keep a secret if her life depended on it. I also told my brother who's reply was "yeah mon already told me, congrats" lol.
We are going to visit DHs mom in about 2 weeks (she lives a few hours away) as we want to tell her in person then after that I will put it on Facebook,

Oh and I had a pickle as soon as I woke up!


----------



## Laura617

Oh I'm still sick to my stomach as well. The thought of most food turns my stomach so happy to at least have found something that I want to eat and isn't making me throw up.


----------



## katrus78

Funny, I had a pickle obsession as well, but it only lasted like 2 weeks...

Ok girlies, I am soon off to my interview, wish me luck. I went and bout a maternity shirt yesterday, and it kinda hides the bump, so I guess I am going for an attempt to hide the bump :) Hope it turns out well, I really need this promotion.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - good luck hun!!

Trying - I don't see a line hun. :( but keep trying!

Laura - Pickles! now you just need the ice cream craving!

as for me - temp is still rising. Had some what felt like AF cramps, but only lasted a little last night. I won't be testing until AF is late.


----------



## LouiseSix

Hey lovelies!

Just checking in with you all!

Kat - good luck with the interview/promotion.

Yum - I have everything crossed for you my dear.

I'm happy cos I've got great results at work and beat all my targets so now on countdown to the school holiday :happydance:

Feel so much happier not ttc and have had lots of :sex: for fun and it has been sooooooo much better.

Love to all xxx


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Laura - I had pickles cravings a couple weeks ago!! I ate like 2 whole jars in as many days. Finally I just went out and bought a giant jar lol. :) Now I have all these pickles and no pickle craving. :dohh:

Kat - Hope everything goes (went?) well!! Keep us updated, I'm sure you rocked it! 

Yum - Hope you noticed that GIANT IMPLANTATION DIP you got going on there...because...it's pretty obvious. :flower: That plus some cramps...it's totally your month!! I called it for Cil and now I'm calling it for you. :) FX FOR YOU!!

Trying - I don't see anything, sorry. =/ But I'm sticking to my idea that you ovulated two days later than FF says...which means it's still super early.

Louise - Good job!! 

AFM - Bump has started to pop this week. Stuff is not fitting right anymore and it's making me a bit self-conscious. I don't like the stage between normal and pregnant...I just feel chubby! lol


----------



## Yumenoinu

Bump - aw! I wanna see your bump! post a pic!! Also, yep I have noticed lol but I guess I'm in a bit of denial because I don't want to be disappointed, but I hope you're magical skills of calling it comes true!! :) it worked for Cil, I hope it works for me too!!

Trying - It's so hard for us to know if it's possible for you because this is your only chart so far so we don't really know your pattern. But it's still high so it's still possible that you may be, I have my fingers crossed for you hun!!


----------



## trying412011

thx yum i have no idea what the massive temp spike yesterday was, i had cramps all afternoon and last night woke up and my boobs were soo sore i nearly cried but then they were ok in d morning also my stomach has been crazy itchy on the sides,still lots of cm and nausea on and off, today my temp has gone back dwn to 36.6. I did another test the smorning and inverted it and this is what i can see its just the tiniest tinge but its strange because it doesnt go all the way to the top :(.

watcha think???
 



Attached Files:







image_22408 TEST.png
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - OMG I see it!!!!!! I see it hun!!!!! I think that's a slight bfp!!!


----------



## trying412011

omg im glad someone can see it how come it doesnt go to the top though its a bit strange evaps wouldnt show up like that right, but i dnt think its a evap oh gosh i hope this is it


----------



## Yumenoinu

I'd test to see if it get's darker or not each day, I'm hoping it'll get much darker!


----------



## trying412011

thx yum i hope it gets darker i think ill wait 2 days then ill test again that way it has plenty of time to build if this is in deed a bfp, im praying that it is :)


----------



## MrsKA

Hmmm I can only see half a line too but I can see something ! try again tomorrow GL


----------



## Laura617

Trying - I see something, really hope that's the start of a BFP!


----------



## trying412011

I kno it's only half a line that's wat makes me think it's not real I'm going to wait and test in 2 days fingers crossed for me girls :)


----------



## Cilnia

I see it too! Do you have the normal pic? Maybe I can tweak it for you.

Exciting!!!!!!

And yum... Damn big ID!!!!


----------



## trying412011

i dnt have the original, i tried to add another one but its not letting me, its saying that the file is to large.

If my temps stay up until or day after period is due ill test for now im going to try and hold out.
wat do u think of my chart i dnt kno what the spike means ???


----------



## Cilnia

It doesn't have to mean anything actually, because you don't know how your chart usually goes. But as long as it's above coverline - it's good!! Let's just think it's an implantation spike haha! ok?

Louise: great to hear from you hun! started to miss ya... how awesome you got great results at your work. I really hope the 'real' lovemaking will result in a big surprise for you!

Bump: yeh i can understand how that is... why do we have to gain weight and not just get a bump only! lol  Why does everything have to grow a long with it... But anything for the beans right :D


----------



## trying412011

Ha ha I can do that lol, wish me luck girls :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - fingers crossed for you!!!

Cil - I'm hoping it really is an ID, I won't be testing for a bit just make sure AF doesn't show. But I am hoping it is one!!!


----------



## trying412011

F***** I think I'm out my temp went dwn to 36.5 :"(


----------



## Cilnia

It's still above coverline... don't give up!


----------



## trying412011

Yeah I kno but I dnt have any hope left I think yesterday was just a weird test, I'm do over playing this horrible horrible game it's to heart breaking and depressing :"(


----------



## Yumenoinu

Am I crazy? Or is there a faint thick blue line?

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/test.jpg
https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/test_phixr.jpg


----------



## katrus78

Yum, I don't see it, but it might just be because it's so faint, do one tomorrow morning with FRER, if posible!!!!!! So excited for you!!!

Try, don't give up yet, it's not over til af comes.


----------



## trying412011

Yum I'm Praying that that a Bfp coming bit u can't always rely on blue dye good luck darl
ATM hope I'm not out we will find out tomorrow :(


----------



## MrsKA

I can see something very very faint Yum but I have learnt the hard way that blue dyes are not reliable. Get a FRER and hold for 4 hours or try again in the morning (eeeek but hold for 4 hours hehehe I wanna see it !!)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Yum - Don't see anything, but I'm blind as a bat when it comes to those things. I almost missed my very clear early positive bc I thought it was nothing. Fx for you!! It's gonna be VERY (+) tomorrow, I have hope!


----------



## Cilnia

Im on my phone and i saw it!!!! Very clear actually.... Start of a bfp i tell ya!!! *dances*


----------



## trying412011

yum test again pleaseeeeeeeeeee :)
praying my temp goes back up tomorrow


----------



## trying412011

i definitley think im out i just randomly took my temp and it was 36.2 normally my temp sits on 36.7 during the day. Its winter here so really cold but i doubt that is the main factor to my low temp im not looking forward to tomorrow morning i dnt want to see a low temp i kno if its low im going to be pretty depressed tomorrow. arhhhhh its totally out of my control wish there was something i could do :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

Trying!!! You are still WAY over the cover line. Look at other charts to show u how everyones temps with a bfo are different. 
u are more than ok. Hang in there. Your test is a good sign. Keep testing im sure a bfp is on its way
yum i see it too! looks good! soo exciting.


----------



## trying412011

Thx sal I guess we will find out tomorrow morning I'm scared for wat 2 mrw is going to bring, I can only think bad atm iv lost all hope :(


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - I'm glad you see it too!! I knew I wasn't crazy! haha, I even rechecked the same test this morning and I could still see it. 

As for me - sorry girls! Couldn't test this morning :/ didn't have any tests and couldn't run out and get them, but DH is running out today and buying some so I'll retest tomorrow!! :) Also my temps are very stable!!! they've never been this stable!


----------



## Cilnia

Don't worry Trying.. just keep eating veggies (you said you didn't ate veggies), and fruit. also fruit drinks (not those with 0.4% fruit but atleast 90%). Maybe you can mix the pomegranate with something else so you don't get sick. Also your OH should eat healthy.. does he ? Try not to stress :( i know its hard! Stressing is super bad for you!

Yum: aaaarrrrghh...i wanted you to test again!!  Well doesn't matter, we'll see that bfp tomorrow then. I'm sure of it!


----------



## Cilnia

Yum, i tweaked it a bit:

You can see it better now - it's there! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







yum.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - awe thanks hun! Yep I can definitely see that! :) Also wondering did you have any cramping before you got your bfp?


----------



## trying412011

Still dropping :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - don't give up hope until AF comes!!


----------



## MrsKA

Eeeeek Yum !!! dammit I wanted to see a test LOL waiting the extra day is a good idea as if it is the start of your BFP (got to be wary of evaps with blue dyes) it should be much more obvious by tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you ! 

Hang in there trying as they say it's not over until the fat lady sings !


----------



## Cilnia

I'm sorry Trying... I know anything can still happen, but temps going down is never fun... :(


----------



## trying412011

Grrrrr I think my thermometer is dying its giving me the exact same temp I even did hubby and it said the same, well guess there is only on way to find out . 

:test:

Yum ur chart is looking so great and im sure that was a start to a Bfp good luck hun hope u get it :)


----------



## trying412011

Nope negative


----------



## Laura617

Trying - your not out until AF shows, fingers crossed.

Yum - cant wait to see your next test!

I have had a horrible day today and just feel like sharing. Went to my moms for a BBQ. After grilling all the food we went inside to eat. My teenage cousin went outside and took my toddler with him, well I sent DH outside to get him since we were about to eat and he got outside just in time to see him put both his hands on the hot BBQ grill.
I ran out and quickly grabbed him and jumped in the pool with him (closest cold water) then we rushed to the emergency room. He has 1st degree burns on the palms of both his hands, he screamed and cries for almost two hours (I cried with him, feeling like the worlds worst mother). He is going to be ok, lucky it wasn't worse. They gave him pain meds and cream for his hands and he is playing now and bring his normal happy self but I still feel just awful :-(


----------



## katrus78

Omg, Laura, that is terrible, I am so sorry for lil Sammy. But don't feel like a bad mom, these things happen, it's not your fault. I read a very similar message on one of the threads, where a toddler put one of his hands on something hot, went into emergency room, and it happened on a holiday, too. Poor baby had his hand in a cast for a while, but than it all was ok, but gave his poor mom a big scare. Please hang in there, it will pass. Sending big hug to you and some healing vibes to your lil man :(


----------



## Yumenoinu

Laura - aw thanks, and I'm so sorry to hear about your son :( but don't think your a bad mom, things do happen! Especially with kids! I'm glad he's doing better!

Trying - Just keep testin hun!!!


----------



## Cilnia

There's still hope trying!

Laura, omg that's terrible...what a scare! But you are def not a bad mom!! Glad Sam is doing better now.. hope you will be too!


----------



## trying412011

Well girls it's official I'm out witch has just arrived its very pink though, oh well here is to next cycle gunna have a stiff drink when I get home and cry more :"(


----------



## Cilnia

Im sorry try... Hang in there! Were here for you...!


----------



## trying412011

Thanks cil I dnt think I want to try this month I'm so over this depression shit it's putting a massive strain on my husband and our relationship he feels quite distant sometimes but the smorning he was trying to be really supportive while I balked my eyes out but everytime I looked at him I cried more and I think it's because I kno he wants a baby too and it should be the one thing I can do without feeling like a failure yet it's not and I still fail sorry girls I feel so down and sometimes I feel that my life is worth shit without a baby that I so desperately want if I dnt Concieve soon I'm doing iui I dnt care I just want my baby I want my family :cry:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sorry trying the witch got you. Its ok to feel down. Just remember its just a hurdle and you will get your bfp soon. Just stay positive. 

Also, on another thread of mine, everyone is doing recordings of their voices. I thought it was a neat idea. Everyone says a list of things and questions. Given everyones differences in area it makes it ncie to hear the other person speak with accents. We could share in private if u wanted. Just thought it would be a nice project to take our minds off ttc and stressing for baby stuff for those of you expecting ;)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - Aw I'm sorry hun, I completely understand a lot. I'm hoping the best for you.

As for me - hey girls, so the tests DH bought aren't early pg tests. It says the earliest I can take it is the day of my missed AF. I took one just in case and nothing showed on it. So I guess this is a sign that I'm gonna have to wait to see if AF shows or not. But I had a dream this morning about taking a PG test and it said it was positive! So between this dream and the other dream a few days ago, I think it might be true this month, including my stable temps!


----------



## Laura617

Trying - sorry AF came, I know how terrible that can make you feel each time. Maybe you can have a relaxed cycle or not trying but not preventing to see if you feel better?

Yum - your temps still look great and really hoping this is it for you.

Afm - I still haven't updated my ticker (slacker lol) but I'm now in second tri which makes me feel happy but still have morning sickness. I think this will end up being like with my son and I will have ms all the way through. With him I had a terrible aversion to chicken though and thankfully no aversions this time so far.
Thank you all or the kid words over my bad time yesterday. I am feeling better today and thankfully sam seems ok. He is hardly treating his hands differently, and only winced a little when I put his ointment on. It was such a scary time I ended up completely sick with a migraine that is still lingering a bit today but slowly easing up. It's great having this group to talk to, you ladies are the best.


----------



## LouiseSix

Laura, glad to hear your son is feeling better that must have been so awful for both of you.

Trying - I'm so sad for you. The frustration fo trying so hard but having no control is difficult. Maybe take a month off. I do feel happier this month for not trying.

Yum - I'm excited for you sweetie. I have everything crosses that this is your month.

Cil, Kat, Sal, bump, Mrs K- how are you? (hope I haven't missed anyone!)

:kiss:


----------



## MrsKA

Argh Laura that would have been hideous !!! absolutely not your fault though, you thought he was being watched !

Trying im so sorry hun, I know it won't help now and I know your probably sick of hearing this but you are still young you have time, please try to not stress. I have friends in their late 30's early 40's TTC and they have major stress outs every month because they are literally running out of time (and eggs). Maybe a short break of not trying not preventing will help you. I got pregnant the first month we stopped trying !!! 

Yum argh ! husbands seem to have a habit of getting the wrong tests LOL mine got a clear blue when I specifically told him not to ! how long is your LP ? is AF due tomorrow ?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska - my LP is usally 14-16 days. So ill probably test around the 8th.


----------



## MrsKA

Exciting Yum !!!

I had my 12 weeks scan today :D here are a few pics (and im sorry to those who aren't preg, I really hope they don't upset you)

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/2b.jpg
https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/1B.jpg


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska - aww looks great! When do you find out the gender??


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls thanks so much for the kind words and support. I know I'm only young and I got ages before it becomes to late to have kids but I want a baby I so badly want to b a mum. As much as I want to try again this month I'm so sick of the heartache and depression I'm over feeling like a failure, but I try to take my mind off it but I just can't evey thought goes straight back to baby mind, why can't I fall pregnant , what's wrong with me , don't I deserve a baby, and then it makes me angry when all these stupid young girls are falling pregnant and they dnt deserve kids all the stupid one that think its cool to have a one night stand and end up pregnant and then complain that there life is over because they are pregnant, my life is over because I'm not falling pregnant if only it was as easy to eliminate one problem and then I could have my baby but because the docs can't find anything makes it even more frustrating. If nothing I wrong why can't I Concieve. Grrrrr So fed up , I'm so emotionally drained I dnt kno what to do anymore. Sorry for putting that in u girls on the plus side.

Mrska ur baby is so gawjus very beautiful.
Yum I'm praying for u girl that u get a Bfp, u totally deserve it.
Cil, Kat, ja, bba and everyone else how r u and ur pregnancies going.
Well I'm off to work now been suffering all day with horrible cramps and pain it's just my wonderful body reminding me of how un- pregnant I am :(


----------



## katrus78

MrsKa, awesome pics! Time is def flying by!
Yum, can't wait for you to test!
Trying, I was exactly like you when I was trying for my son, I started trying about when I was 19, but only concieved when I was 22. It was kind of on and off, I went so angry at times, but I didn't know anything about temping or charting, etc... I just dtd a lot :) And finally it happened. I also wonder if there is nothing wrong, how come people can't concieve right away?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum were are your tests....im going to a cabin in the woods for three days and i want to know before then!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sally - unfortunately my DH didn't buy any early pg tests so I have to wait until AF doesnt show to test :( I think I will test monday morning.

to all the preggo ladies - just curious, did any of you have on and off cramping? sometimes missing a day of cramping?


----------



## katrus78

Sal, great tickers :) 
Yum, no, I didn't have any cramping at all. Believe it or not, I still have not gotten any real symptoms...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks Kat. 
And yum, yes i had cramping off and on until the very end. I was told it was normal. And so yes it could very well be a bfp sign!!


----------



## LouiseSix

Yum I had lots of cramping before gettting my bfp and thought it meant I was getting AF as it felt exactly the same.

Mrs Ka love your baby pics :happydance:

Trying :hugs: you will get there x

How are all the pregnancies going?


----------



## katrus78

Just came back from u/s, the doc guessed the genders but it wasn't for sure, so I will have to confirm next week at a private place. 

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/58c76777.jpg

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/295f6306.jpg

I can't remember which twin is which, the doc isn't really all that patient-friendly, and doesn't say much. I have a 20 week u/s that's gonna be very extensive, for like 2 hours, with a more specialized sonographer. I guess it is called the anatomy scan.


----------



## LouiseSix

Lovely bubbas Kat!

Do you want to share the guesses or are you gonna wait til youre next scan?


----------



## MrsKA

Oh yes Kat do tell ! id love to know if they can tell at 15 weeks ! I am dyeing to know what my wee bubba is but don't want to be told the wrong thing if I go too early.


----------



## katrus78

That is exactly right, it was just a guess, but he said both are girls :) I am very happy but scared he got one or both of them wrong. I don't know, last time at 13w3d scan I saw a nub on twin B, and I thought it looks like a girl, but of course, what do I know. The nub looked parallel to the spine, so by the nub theory, it supposed to be a girl. I guess we will see!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sorry I've been absent girls - took my licensing exam last Friday and been outta town for several days now. 

Sorry about AF, Trying. Are you seeing an RE doctor? You should be and your OH should have a sperm analysis. There's no reason you shouldn't be getting professional help after this long TTC. 

Yum - FX for you!!!! I had tons of on/off cramping before my BFP. It was too early for AF cramps, 6-10dpo...that's why I ended up testing at 8dpo! 

Kat - crazy they already guessed for you!! We don't know if we're finding out but they won't even speculate for us until 20 wks to avoid being wrong lol. How come you got another scan already?! I'm jealous! :) we will have an anatomy scan on August 22! 

MrsKA - AWESOME scan pics!! Too neat! 

AFM: Feelibg good - enjoying our mini-vacation to Dallas, TX. :) Hope everyone is doing okay!


----------



## katrus78

I am not sure, Bump, but my next scan is in 5 weeks, although I will def pay for a private gender scan next week. But my anatomy scan is on August 13th! My scans at this clinic are so "dry" and short, the doc doesn't say much. I hope the anatomy scan experience will be different. Btw, can't believe your will power for not finding out :)


----------



## trying412011

BBA- we have been referred to the hospital for check up i have my next appointment on the 10 of july, i have had all my hormonal test done and everything is fine, hubby has had 2 sperm tests done his first 1 was done in india and his results were good, he just done his 2nd 1 the othere day we have a doc app on monday to find out results, fingers crossed they are fine. Im worried though because since we have been home from india he likes to drink after he comes home from work he enjoys his beer so i hope this hasnt put a strain on his swimmers.
also when i was 14 i had an operation done because blood went back up my follopian tubes and sat in my stomach, made me really really sick the docs said that if i had of been left 2 more days without operation i would have dies because i would of got severe blood poisoning, anyway while he was operating they took out my appendix and then when i was in recovery the doc told us that i might not be able to concieve. so when i told the hospital this they said that they want to do a laporoscopy on me to see why they would have said this. anyway long story short. hormones good, uterus and tubes look healthy no cyst, i dnt have pcos i have a good cervix nice and pink they say lol lol, so now im just waiting for hubbys results and my results and then my laporoscopy.

if everything is fine so far i dnt kno why im not concieving it makes everything even more stressful.

OMG on a good note hubby is going for a banking job on the 1st of august, if he gets it we will have an income of 3-4 grand a week 150,000 a year. when we go from 1200 a week between us to 3-4 grand we will be able to do anything so i told him that if im still not pregnant i want to try IUI, he was definitely fine with that he wants a baby just as much as i do. I got my fingers crossed for him and for us :)

talk with u all soon girls :hugs:


----------



## Cilnia

Hey girls, been a bit busy lately.. 

Love the U/S Kat!! and omg how cool he said he thinks girls  that's what we all thought!! Well, have to see the real guess next week right :) Can't wait!

Sal: the voice thing sounds cool  I have a really weird accent though.. lol. have fun in the woods! how awesome :) I love the woods.

Trying: maybe it's a good idea to use Royal Jelly? It has work miracles on a lot of people... The shots are quite grose but anything for a bean right? 
and wow! what great numbers, we don't make that kind of money here lol  enjoy it! hope he gets the job!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - Jeez! My DH and I could only dream of that kind of money. best of luck!

Kat - love your u/s pics!! 2 girls? I had a feeling :) i still think it's 2 girls too.

As for me - Couldn't help it, I tested. Negative. Still think it's the tests DH bought. I just have this gut feeling that I really am this time. So now I gotta wait till the next paycheck to get tests that are more sensitive. ugg! and wait to see if AF shows.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hey girls so if I do get my AF this month, DH and I are going to look into IVF. We just want to start our family. Kat, what did you do for it and how much did it cost for you? did you use any insurance?


----------



## katrus78

Yum, yes, my insurance covered it 100%, so it only cost me the co-pays of $20 for each visit plus about $240 for meds (because my insurance did not cover enough of it, but the meds alone typically run around $3,000 or more). Most people start with Clomid and than iui before IVF, and it works for them. Make sure they check your thyroid (TSH and T4 levels), it could be the simplest fix. Hope you work it out soon! Or better that af doesn't come for you at all this month!!!


----------



## katrus78

And yeah, I scheduled the u/s at a private place for this Monday, it cost $60, but the package includes gender determination, 4 good pictures and the whole hour of looking at my babies! I am hoping with this much time they will be able to get the genders right. They say they get girls t 15 weeks all the time (I bet), so they are used to early determinations. So fingers crossed, I will know for certain in two days!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Welp, I'm out, AF showed. But it's okay, we're gonna look into options, including IVF. So I'm not completely bummed, DH told me how much he wants our family to start, and he's just excited to look into different options. :)


----------



## Cilnia

Noooo... I really thought it was a bfp... Damn Im so bummed :( might have been a chemical... I hope you can learn more about ivf and hope insurance will pay for it... Big hug girl! You are a strong one, the way you handle it all :)


----------



## Laura617

I really thought this was your month and am sorry AF showed. I am glad to see you looking into options though, please let us know what you find out and which route you decide to take. Also live that your DH wants a family and is wants to look into this stuff as well.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - awe thank you hun! yes it's a very frustrating and exhausting process. But I gotta stay positive! I know I will pregnant, even if that means I have to do it a different way. :) 

Laura - I will definitely keep you updated with what we choose and everything! :) And I was super excited how willing my DH was too!! I asked him since there might be a chance of twins if we chose to do the IVF and if he was okay with that possibility and he said, and I quote "I just want our family, no matter how big it is." :cloud9:


----------



## Laura617

Yum - I just said aww out loud at that. It's always nice to have support like that, what a sweet guy.


----------



## trying412011

Yum- that's a bugger that af got u, glad ur staying positive though hubby and I are also looking into different options you should look into iui first its a bit cheaper and the success rateatelier pretty high. we have dh doc app in hour and a half to find out his semen results then tomorrow is my hosp app and they will tell me if they are going to do the laporoscopy hope so. My af is neary finished so we r going to start bedding around cd 10.
Talk soon girls


----------



## Laura617

Trying - let us know how it goes Hun. GL at the appointments.


----------



## trying412011

Thx Laura I'll ded let u kno how they go :)


----------



## katrus78

Yum, Trying, good attitude, girls. Hopefully, iui or IVF will speed things up for you. Sometimes, enough is enough and you just gotta move on. So glad your partners are on board and eager to support you. Everything will be great, you will see!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Yum - Nooo...I really thought this was it for you!! :( Definitely talk to your doctor about seeing a reproductive endocrinologist. They will do all the tests for you and make sure there's not an obvious reason you're not getting pregnant (the panel will include the thyroid hormones that Kat was talking about) and go from there. Make sure and tell them you *know* you are ovulating by your charts. Take a print out of them if you have to - it's important they see proof that you are ovulating! I'm so happy your OH is being so supportive - my husband was the exact same way, so ready to have a baby. It's nice to have someone by your side who is equally excited/frustrated/etc. as you go through the emotions of TTC and pregnancy.

Trying - So sorry hun. :( Hope you guys can work on getting to your next step, I'm sure it's very frustrating after trying for so long. Keep on charting though - it helps to have a good amount of charts so you'll be more familiar with your cycle!

Kat - YAY!!!!! SO EXCITED FOR YOU TO FIND OUT!!!! :) That's going to be great, we'll be anxiously awaiting an update - what time is the scan??

How's everyone else doing??


----------



## katrus78

BBA, I am very excited to find out, of course. The scan is at 7:15 p.m., so I won't be able to update until I get home at about 8:30 p.m. or so (the scan is supposed to be an hour long). They charge $20 extra for twins, but it's worth it. I already bought a tiny onesie that says little sister, so I hope there is at least one girl in there. And tbh, I just want to find out and to move on with the rest of my life for now, until the end of pregnancy. I got so much going on at work, I realy gotta concentrate on my performance, as I am still in the running for the promotion I mentioned a while ago :)


----------



## katrus78

And wow, BBA, you are a lemon!!!! You are now oficially in the second tri, congrats, hun!!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

All the preggo ladies - time flies! I can't believe you are all in or almost in your 2nd trimester!

As for me - Towards the end of the month I'm going to schedule an appointment with the nearest fertility clinic. We are definitely wanting to get the ball rolling. We're going to talk to the specialist and get some testing done. A big part of infertility is my PCOS, but we're gonna test for more stuff as well. Hopefully by October we will fall pregnant. wish me luck ladies! I'll definitely keep in touch and let you know when my first appointment is. :)


----------



## katrus78

Yum, good luck, and maybe you will even fall pg before October. Tell them you already tried for a year, so they don't waste time. We will all be cheering for you all the way, sweety!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow, I have lots to catch up on. 
Kat thats amazing, I am pretty sure he is right about the sexs and im happy you finally have your girls. (but i ll keep my excitement to a minimum until its confirmed next week) ;) hee hee :thumbup: 
BBA hope you did well on your tests!! Keep us posted on how that goes
Yum, sorry hun af got you but im glad to see you in good spirits and extremely happy that you and oh seem so ready for help!! Your bfp is soooo close! xx
i wish my oh would be soo into ttc. ;)

As for me, just got back from my weekend in the woods. ;) Af decided to finally show up (perfect timing, sigh) and holy hell this is a period from hell! im going through pads and tampons like no tomorrow. (sorry maybe tmi) and My god the CRAMP are fucking unbelievable! ok rant over...lol So i ve started my bc pills and feel a little blah about that...and hoping still that they dont really work 

I had lots of fun at the lake and my dog had a blast! Those of you that have fb can see the videos i posted. It was super cute. 
Although since there has been a distance between oh and I. He hasnt noticed but definately on my end. Im not sure how to feel at the moment due to a comment that he said that i just cant get out of my head. IM not sure if im over reacting or not....maybe some advice? We were at the cabin and we were reading a joke book out loud in a gang of friends. And the jokes were VERY bad. Terrible. And oh said 'they could have done a better job, these are terrible. And then said 'They should have done a book about jokes of dead babies, that would hvae been funny'. In that instant i felt shattered because how in gods name could he even think something like that let alone SAY it...afterwards all i did was look at him and he looked back like 'oh come on, that was funny, stop over reacting..' When we went to bed that night i stayed calm and asked how he could say something like that...and all he managed to say was he found those jokes funny before and just because we lived soemthing like that that he wouldnt allow it to change how he sees the world or his opinions on things. I cried myself to sleep that night and havent viewed us the same. I jsut feel like im alone in this and would expect at least him to share my pain. Maybe not as much...but at least some? He has carried on our relationship as if it was still perfect..and im just left feeling alone and disconnected. Am i over reacting?
In other news i also need tampon advice lol hahaha i took one out yesterday but a piece ripped off and stayed stuck inside..lol now i have no clue what to do. I looked for it, and so did oh. (that was a little uncomfortable but u gotta do what u gotta do..hahaha) but neither of us could find it. should i wait for it to come out?? Should i go to the dr? is it possible the tampon was ripped when i put it in?? lol


----------



## katrus78

Sal, I think you are not over reacting... HOWEVER, please please don't take it that close to heart as men are in general are not as sensitive as we are, and often say the stupidest most insensitive things we never imagine them say or do. My advise - just erase it from memory, like it never happenned. I think it will be nearly pointless to question him more about it, as he will probably try to stick by what he said about his oint of view of the world (even if he doesn't believe it actually). Try to forgive him, and erase it from memory.
Now, about the tampon... Here is the story I know - someone I know had completely forgot to take out a tampon, and it buried inside her. Then her husband smelled a really bad smell coming out of her vagina during an oral sex (tmi, I know, but oh well). So they went to a doctor and they took it out :) So yeah, I think you need to get that checked out. Was it a big chank of the tampon that was missing?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well not super big...maybe a 1/2 inche wide and an inch long..


----------



## katrus78

Sounds like something that needs to be checked out. Sorry, hun :(


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - oh hun, well I do agree with kat but at the same time I dont. Yes, men do say very insensitive comments. However, that doesn't mean you SHOULD easily erase it from your mind. Sure, maybe he does want to forget about the incident, but you shouldn't have to put up with comments such as that. In this case, I would seriously put a foot down, tell him those kinds of comments hurt and are not to be said around you. Do not be afraid to hurt his feelings by telling him how YOU feel. If you become super submissive about this, he will continue to comment this way. Does not mean he cannot express himself and how he feels, he can still do it, but he can do it without commenting in a pretty insensitive way towards you. You are the woman he loves, you deserve the respect of your feelings, period. As for the tampon thing, it usually happens to me sometime, but it comes out naturally usually. If it doesn't the next couple of days, go see a doctor. I'm sorry, I don't wanna be so bold or brash about it but it has been looking like you've been very caring and sensitive towards his feelings, but back off quickly when it comes to your own.

As for me - well girls, so I think the fertility clinic may have to wait. I recently (about a week ago) found a lump in my breast. I thought possibly it may disappear after a few days. (at first I thought it was a zit coming in) but looks like it's around to stay. I'm going in sunday to a doctor to check it out. I'm really hoping it's not something serious. DH keeps reassuring that it's not, but I can tell he's worried too. :nope:


----------



## Yumenoinu

sally - I'm sorry if I offended you at all....


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls how r u all, I can't believe how fast time is flying with all these pregnancys before u kno it u will b holding ur perfect little baby/ies in ur arms. 
Yum it's great that ur getting the ball rolling with ur other options it's great.
Afm: hubby got his results yesterday he seem ok he has 55 million spermatozoa per ejaculation which is ok bit low but that's because there was a lot of confusion when he went to do his test. Went to the hosp today and iv been schedualed for a laporoscopy but it's gunna take 8 weeks to get my appointment date :( I got my blood test results and that was good I kno for sure that I'm ovulating so I'm just gunna keep charting and praying.
Anyway hope u all have a good day talk soon :hugs:


----------



## Laura617

Sal - It's not my intent to offend either as it's probably different judging from the outside looking in then to actually be in your relationship. *I do agree with Yum though. * I fail to see the humor in what he said anyway but even if that is his sense of humor and he likes to act as though nothing ever happened I think that's incredibly disrespectful to you. *Whether he likes it or not your pain is real and very justified, *you have suffered a great loss and making comments like that just seem cruel to me. *He needs to try to be more sensitive, *I know men do things differently but if my husband had said that after going through something to heartbreaking I think I would have thrown something at his head and given him a piece of my mind. *I hope you are feeling ok and I so hope things look up for you. *Sending you big virtual hugs from here.

Yum - hopefully it turns out to be nothing and you don't have to be delayed on anything. *I didn't say anything at the time as I was a bit nervous because of family history but when I went for my first appointment they did an exam and found a lump. *Thankfully everything turned out ok but it can be quite unnerving. *I had DH entertaining our son while I was getting the exam, he had taken him to the car to watch cartoons and I texted him that I was nearly done but they found a lump. *I think it took him about 45 seconds to run from car to exam room lol. *I later asked him if he panicked and was scared to which he said "yes, *you aren't allowed to get sick and leave me". *My DH is not a touchy feely kind of guy so it was nice to hear. *Man I turned that into a long story lol anyway keep us posted.


----------



## Laura617

Trying - sorry you have to wait so long for appointment but glad things are looking good so far. And yes keep up the charting and trying while you wait, fingers crossed.


----------



## Laura617

Lol! Sorry just looked back at my post and see tons of ***. I typed from my phone and apparently my phone thought it would decorate my reply so ignore those, they don't mean anything!


----------



## Laura617

I seem to post and then remember something else lol Kat where are you, I want scan update!


----------



## katrus78

Hi girls, so I went for the private scan and it was so clear that I am having...

TWO GIRLS!!!! 

I don't know what to do with myself! Very happy!


----------



## Laura617

Aw Kat yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## trying412011

Omg Kat that's such great news congratulations :))


----------



## katrus78

Thank you girls!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

I knew it!!!! Congrats Kat!! :) so excited for you!


----------



## sallyhansen76

ahhhh thats amazing!! Sooo happy for you kat!! How amazing is it that u have exactly what you wanted!! whooohooo
Now we have three girls..its time for a little boy now. ;)

Yum, i hope the lump is nothing. Keep us posted. Try not to worry too much, i know it must be nerve wracking, but try adn stay positive. ;) 

Trying im glad you are getting the ball rolling on tests. It will help in the long run and u will have ur bfp before u know it. 

AFM, thanks ladies for the advice. And no one has offended me. I ve expected those responses, but its nice to see im not totally over-reacting. Its just hard sometimes talking to a man, because he doesnt realize that they actually hurt you and when u talk to them about it, they think we are just trying to make them feel guilty for no reason, instead of actually seeing something wrong with what they did.


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls how r u all so I am not trying this moth gunna chart but not gunna do anything else. I just found out today that another one of my friends is pregnant 9w 3d she said as soon as she stopped trying she fell pregnant but she wasnt even trying for very long but still very happy for her lucky thing, anyway not much to update from my end how r u all doing ???


----------



## LouiseSix

Hey!

Trying - you can be my not trying but secretly hoping buddy!

Yum - so sorry you've had this setback. Try not to worry - easier said than done I know. You're in my thoughts

Kat - Yay!!!!!!!!!! very excited for you and your two little girlies. I love having a little girl.

Sal - I agree with everything Yum posted (Yum you are great at wording advice, have you ever considered it as a career?) I wish I could understand men but I don't think we ever will. Think you do need to tell him in very clear steps about how what he said hurt you and that you do not want him to do it again. I'm giving you a very big hug from my sofa x

Hey to all the other ladies and I hope the bumps are progressing nicely - we need pics!

xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

I agree with louise i wanna see those bumps..I kinda feel like no one is showing the bumps because of me :( And i feel selfish because i didnt stop posting my belly pics on here...and now no one else is!! lol Come on ladies. Share share share!

Also i will be having an interview for a second job, hopefully it will be enough to get us back on our feet. Keep your fingers crossed for me that i get it!! xxx


----------



## LouiseSix

Good luck Sal - what's the job?


----------



## trying412011

Louise We can do that lol.
Sal good luck with ur job interview. 
Afm I dnt kno what I'm doing i wanna keep trying but at the same time I'm sick of the depression every month. Everyone around me is falling pregnant ( not u ladies ) and it's just not far. Another one of my friends is pregnant and then one of my friends friends are pregnant 3 of them I mean seriously. I dnt want to keep wishing and dreaming and praying for something that I obviously can't have, it's dragging me down big time.

To all the preggo ones please lets see those bellies u should all be getting pretty big now :))


----------



## katrus78

Sal, good luck at that interview! I am having a second interview this Friday for a promotion at the same company I work with. I already did one interview, so this is a good sign, I hope they pick me. Than I will afford renting a two bedroom apartment. Otherwise, I am stuck here at a one bedroom, and when babies come, I will have 5 people living here... That will suck.

I did post my belly before, didn't I? It didn't change much since than... It still kinda looks like I am more fat than pregnant, so a lot of people still question whether I am or not. (((


----------



## sallyhansen76

What your belly looks VERY preggers!! no question about that!!!
We are missing a few others ja123, Cil, laura, bba and mrska bellies!! xxx
And as for the interview its a no go. They first said i got the job and when i said that i had to hurry back to my other job, they cancelled it and said they didnt want someone who was looking for a second job but a first job, so they toko it away from me. What a laugh....i should seriously play the lottery because my luck def has to around at some point right?

Just an update for the whole tampon thing if anyone was wondering, i had it checked out, turned out that it must have left on its own. Because he found nothing in there. yay for that at least. My af is almost done now. Was one definately from hell. And im back on bcp but im kinda hoping for an oops if u know what i mean...:S i know i know bad bad me....


----------



## katrus78

Oh, that's very good though that he found nothing there (about the tampon). At least one less worry. And damn, that sucks about the second job. Definitely need a luck turn around NOW!!


----------



## Laura617

Kat - I agree with sal, I thought your belly looked all baby and was beautiful.

Sal - sorry about the job, that's really crap of them. 

I like seeing belly photos too but not sure if I will be sharing mine. I'm quite heavy, im really ok with how I look lol, but I carry a lot of weight in my stomach as it is and while I can tell the difference I really don't have a bump or look pregnant lol I have two rolls which makes my belly loon like a "B" instead of that nice pregnant "D" so I tend to just look fatter. I need to invest in a nice belly ban to smooth things out and at least give the appearance of a nice baby belly/


----------



## trying412011

Hy girls just an update my doc called and wants me back to the hospital on the 17th but I wasn't meant to be going back for 8 weeks or more I hope nothing is wrong...


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls, I have no idea why but today iv been having bad cramps really really low I dnt normally suffer with cramps this early in my cycle I'm only on cd 9.i hate it cause it sometimes makes me wonder is there still a slight chance I could be, and then I have to slap my self and come back to realization I still have a pt left if I get that tempted lol.

How r u all going ???? 
I would love to see some belly pics


----------



## katrus78

Trying, I hope everything is ok (about doc calling in o see you earlier), fingers crossed. 

Louise, it is always great to hear from you. 

Sal, are you guys still house hunting?

I am going for my second interview this morning for that same promotion I talked about. They know I am pregnant. My fear is that they only doing this interview to show that hey do not discriminate, and at the end they will find some other lame excuse why they hired someone else.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Trying i ll keep you in my thoughts that everything is fine. (lets think positive!) 
Kat, you start thinking positive too hunny! If i ve learned anything through this hell im living is that everything that is suppsoed to happen will. And I believe you and your son and GIRLS (hee hee) deserve this, and so it will be. Keep that faith hun. xxx

as for me, no we arent house hunting anymore. We ve found our house. And until either it is sold to someone else it will stay that way. We are just waiting for OH to get settled again and we get a bit of cash so we can make an offer. 

In other news, i got the job that i went in for yesterday. I start next week. Heres to busy busy me. (im hoping it will get my mind off other things....lets hope)


----------



## trying412011

Kat and sal I really hope everything is ok and hopefully it's just about my laporoscopy maybe I'll end up having it earlier then we though as long as its nothing bad I'll be fine. 
Kat good luck with ur 2nd job interview. 
Sal congrates on getting ur job hopefully it will help u take ur mind off things and who knows u may just have an ooops one month, then u won't have to wait so long :))

Anyway hope the rest of u are doing well I'm off to bed now talk in the morning. :)


----------



## Cilnia

Congrats on your job hun! Hope you'll like it there!

I'm very busy at home so haven't been on much... We have a leak in our house which needs to be repaired asap but costs a lot of money and time. Aaah...

Had an u/s today, everything looks fine :) Again in 3 weeks!


----------



## katrus78

Cil, any pics to share, lol?)))))

Sal, congrats on the job!!! Maybe it is starting to turn around for you!!!!

My interview was cancelled and rescheduled for Monday... Arrhhh.... I was tossing and turning last night trying to think of all the possible questions they may ask. I am a freak when it comes to interviews, I do prepare like it's some kind of huge test. I was looking forward to a worry-free weekend, but it looks like I will be stressed about this interview again )))


----------



## katrus78

Holy shit, I just noticed, I am an avacado!! So weird. can't believe they are that big))


----------



## katrus78

Sal, I forgot to say, it was a great idea about hearing the voices. Where do I sign up? Sorry I am so slow lol! Meant to ask you back than...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well for the voices thing i just recorded it and put it on photobucket. Thee is a list of questions that I got from another thread and it was really fun. I ll be back i ll go get it


----------



## sallyhansen76

Your name and username. 
Where you&#8217;re from. 
Pronounce the following words: Aunt, Roof, Route, Theater, Iron, Salmon, Caramel, Fire, Water, New Orleans, Pecan, Both, Again, Probably, Alabama, Lawyer, Coupon, Mayonnaise, Pajamas, Caught, Naturally, Aluminium, GIF, Tumblr, Crackerjack, Doorknob, Envelope, GPOY. 
What is it called when you throw toilet paper on a house? 
What is a bubbly carbonated drink called? 
What&#8217;s the bug, that when you touch it, it curls into a ball?
What do you say to address a group of people?
What do you call the kind of spider that has an oval-shaped body and extremely long legs?
Be a wizard or a vampire?
How old are you?
Is it cold where you are?
What is your favorite color?
What color are your eyes?
Do you have freckles? 
When is your birthday?
What was the last thing you drank?
Would you rather: Have a million dollars or a million friends? Eat a taco or a quesadilla? Be a shark or an elephant? 
Do you speak a second language? Say something in it.
What do you call gym shoes? 
What do you call your grandparents? 
What do you call the wheeled contraption in which you carry groceries at the supermarket? 
What is the thing you change the TV channel with? 
Choose a book and read a passage from it. 
Do you think you have an accent? 
End audio post by saying any THREE words you want.


----------



## katrus78

That sounds fun, is there a thread with all the people's answers? :) Could you give a link?


----------



## Cilnia

That's a fun list  Have to figure out a way how to record this.. 

So i have the scan pic and a belly pic.. not sure how long i'll keep it on here but here's goes 
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/cilnia/IMG_20120713_210424.jpg
Looks like an elephant baby.. lol.. he/she didn't want to sit still.
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/cilnia/IMAG1370.jpg

I've always had a belly so it's not all baby  it's bloat, me and i like to think a bit of baby! hihi


----------



## katrus78

Omg, Cil, that's so cute! You got a bump! And I know sometimes the baby scans come out looking funny :) I had a sneak pick at the 3D scan, and they both looked like little aliens, kinda creepy :) but they say the way babies look in mommy's belly is not how they gonna look when they are born :)


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks! lol i hope so  and wow you are an advocado... that's huge!! and not just one, but two!


----------



## LouiseSix

OMG! I don't want to get too excited but I just peed on a digital opk and got a positive! AF is due today or tomorrow and I've had very tender boobs for about a week. Thoughts?!?! Am I just getting carried away? I've done digital opk at this point in my cycle quite a few times and never had a positive...

Cil - aw lovely bump! Cute baby pic too! Don't worry there was scan of DD that made her look as if she had collagen injected in her lips! I was a bit worried for a while ha ha!


----------



## LouiseSix

OMG OMG OMG Ok now I am excited!

Just got home from the shops with FRER and got a BFP straight away.

I'm so happy :happydance:

Here's my bfp pic!
 



Attached Files:







rsz_p1010675.jpg
File size: 205.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Laura617

Louise - OMG CONGRATS!!! That's an awesome BFP too! YAYYYYY


----------



## Cilnia

Goo Louise!!!!! Whoohooo!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Louise - congrats hun!!! I'm so happy for you!!!

Cil - cute bump!! :D can't wait to see more scan pics!

Trying - I hope everything's okay.


----------



## katrus78

Louise, OMG! Huge congratulations!!! Such great news! I guess not trying not preventing really worked for you! I am so happy for you, girl! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## LouiseSix

Thank you ladies. Looks like not trying worked for me this month. Can't believe there's a tiny baby inside me!

How is everyone?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Louise - Other than so happy for you! I'm having a moment of weakness. I kinda feel I'll never get pregnant, but then I remind myself that I'm going to have an appointment with a fertility clinic later this month or early next month. But I don't know, it's kinda like I've just let the idea of it actually happening go. I'm kind of numb to it, i'm happy for other people who are getting pregnant but I just go numb when I start to feel sad about it. But I don't wanna spoil you're happiness, today is about you finally being pregnant! How does it feel? when are you going to tell your OH?


----------



## LouiseSix

Yum, I can't really know how you feel but I have some idea. I had decided in my head that I wasn't going to get pg again and it made me incredibly sad. Try and focus on the fertility appointment and the fact that you're still so young. I'll tell you a happy story - my best friend has pcos and was only have 2-3 periods a year so the chances of her getting pregnant were so slim and she really had no way of predicting when ovulation would occur. The day before her first appointment at the fertility clinic she got a bfp. When she phone the clinic to cancel the appointment they told her that women getting a bfp naturally when they've just started exploring fertility opitions happens a lot.

I really feel for you and can't imagine what you're going through. Please stay strong and keep believing x


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cil - ADORABLE!!!!!!! Your bump is already so cute. :) I haven't posted a picture yet bc mine isn't very impressive. However, when I lie down it's CRAZY - I'll share the pic when I get home tonight. 

Louise - OMG OMG OMG OMG, I'm SOOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOUUUUU!!! I was looking at your page just a couple days ago and wondering if you were testing soon. I could just jump for joy I'm so happy right now. :) How many months of BFNs was it for you??


----------



## MrsKA

WOOOOOHOOOOOO Yah Louise !!! so so happy for you ! that is such a dark line for 4 weeks ! 

AFM my baby belly looks like I ate all the pies rather than an actual bump but ill take a pic tonight and post, there is definitely a difference between my first pic and this one.


----------



## ja123

Louise, congratulations! How exciting


----------



## katrus78

Sally, I am trying to locate your journal, but your link just takes me to the WTT section with tons of threads... :(


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Here's some pictures I took today - I look super funny laying down! But still not an overly impressive bump standing up...all my normal clothes are getting tight quickly, but most still fit okay-ish.
 



Attached Files:







Axyu8soCIAE5BCm.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6









AxywV4zCAAA4ntH.jpg
File size: 86 KB
Views: 4


----------



## trying412011

Omg louise congrates really happy for u, how long had u been trying for b4 ur Bfp???
Pregger ones ur bellies look beautiful how exciting. 
Yum I also kno how u feel everyone is pregnant but we r not even though we r doing everything right it's not fair I kno but hopefully our time will come soon, girls dnt get me wrong I love hearing the good news and seeing pics, but we wish it could be us too. Let keep out head high yum we will get there and I'm sure u will Concieve straight away when u do ifv.
Afm hospital appointment on Tuesday the 17th I hope nothing is wrong as I wasn't meant to be going back for 8 weeks ??
Anyway bellies look beautiful and louise so happy for u darl congrates :))


----------



## LouiseSix

Thank you for all your kind words :hugs:

My due date is 23 March!

Bump - this was my 7th cycle ttc. Your bump is tiny but oh so cute :happydance:

Trying - I'm thinking of your and hope everything is ok at your appointment on Tuesday x


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMFG Louise!! You did it!! Congrads hun!! amazing!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy and healthy nine month hun!! WHOOHOOOO Im off to update FIrst PAGE!! ;)

Cil Soo cute and I loved loved loved the annnouncement! 

BBA ver cute bump, but i ll say like u def shows more when your laying down. Crazy. ;) but very cute

Kat You can just post them here, if others are going in, then just upload it on our photobucket account and then post here. It will be for us only. ;)


----------



## LouiseSix

Thanks for the kind words and the update Sal!

I seem to be develping a horrid cold :(


----------



## Cilnia

Awh sorry to hear that! eat lots of fruit and tea.. maybe it will pass? hope so!!

We told our whole family this weekend. And announced it on facebook. Now it's really real... lol. MS is back, but hopefully it will pass these days. We decided not to do the test for downs. I guess i'd rather not know... I'd probably stress out too much if the outcome shows a possibility.. Did you girls do the test? we were offered one.


----------



## MrsKA

Yep I tested, I think I would rather be prepared early, the outcome wouldn't change anything though. I would say get it just because the scan itself is amazing !!! its the only time you get to see its whole body bouncing around its super cute !


----------



## katrus78

I wanted one but didn't get one, and when I went at 13 weeks, it was too late by than, so now I guess I will have to wait til 20 weeks. They do an anatomy scan than, so they will be able to screen than too.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

We opted out of first trimester screening. 

The "test" doesn't give you a for sure - only an increased or decreased risk for your age. 

So, basically I thought...well what if it gives us a 1 in 10 chance? Then I freak out the entire pregnancy only to probably discover the baby is perfectly fine (I mean really - those aren't odds I want to play, 90% chance baby is fine, but I get to stress for 7 months anyway because my normal risk is 1 in 3500). 

It just wasn't worth the stress to me, since it really doesn't give any semblance of a definitive answer. 

If it was the only way we would get a 12 weeks scan, I probably would've done it, though...just to see baby again. :) However, our Ob wanted a dating & growth ultrasound done around then anyway.


----------



## Laura617

We did the test and to be honest if it came back high risk I would also have the amnio. 
It's really a personal choice and I don't know what I would do if amnio came up positive (it tests for more then downs) but I would at least want to be aware and prepared as much as possible.


----------



## MrsKA

In NZ they also do a blood test now as well which is meant to be far more accurate, there was a bit of controversy surrounding it as people thought that with more accurate results people were more likely to terminate if their risk was high. My risk ratio came back at 1:7000 where as before with just the scan it would have been something like 1:1400. Do they do the blood test where you ladies are from as well ?


----------



## Laura617

They have started doing 2 blood tests here. Not sure why or what the differance is.
They do one early then one at about 14 weeks. I guess they can use the results of just one but are opting for 2 now, plus the scan.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hey sal, well you have a WTT buddy on this now. DH and I decided it was best to wait till our finances get better and give me a chance to lose some weight to help the TTC process. We plan to start trying again on our 2nd wedding anniversary next year.


----------



## MrsKA

Oh forgot as well here is my belly pic 

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/13weeks.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum, im soo sorry hun you are waiting. I know only to well how that hurts. BUT now we can wait TOGETHER :) AND loose some weight toegther (i see we are both aiming for that. And before you know it Your time will come!!!! 

Mrska, what a very obvious and lovely belly you got going there!! xxx


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

MrsKA - Yah they do the blood test (called quad screen or triple screen depending which hormones they use) here in conjunction with the nuchal translucency scan. It looks at levels of hCG, Estriol, AFP and Inhibin A in the blood and calculates a ratio along with the NT scan. It estimates risk of Trisomy 21 (Down Syndrome), Trisomy 18 and 13...but can also pick up a few other things (most of which are obvious on ultrasound - abdominal wall problems and neural tube problems). 

I think if you're willing to do an amnio for a high risk outcome and are considering other options if the baby is diagnosed with a trisomy then it could be worth it, I personally wasn't going to get an amnio (um, OUCH...and a tiny risk of miscarriage and it wouldn't change our actions in the pregnancy at all) so we just opted out. 

It's a very personal decision and there are definitely reasons to go for it (lots of people worked very hard to devise the test - there IS a reason for it), we just had a friend who's ratio came back very high (baby was normal) and I didn't want to go through that stress. :)

CUTE bump!!!! It looks like a baby bump - wish mine would look like a bump and not just like I was getting chubbier!!

Yum - Sorry to hear that. :( We'll be rooting you on as you work to lose weight and we're definitely counting down the days for you and Sal to get started again (wow that sounds weird - a bunch of strangers on the internet who can't wait for you to start having unprotected sex again...ha.)

AFM: I have an appointment today - interested to see how many weeks I'm measuring! No scan tho. :( Our next one will be August 20th.


----------



## Cilnia

bump: my reason is exactly like yours! I couldn't explain like you did, but i agree totally. Didn't want to stress about something or nothing at all. I'm having a big checkup at 13 weeks and again at 20 weeks (due to my condition they check baby more often). So i'm sure i'll know if something is up...

I'm sorry to hear you are WTT Yum.. but we're here for both you and Sal to cheer as you lose weight and get closer to trying again!! 

Wow that's a beautiful bump MrsKa!!!! It's so round, love it :) :) Do you feel anything yet?


----------



## sallyhansen76

There Kat i fixed my link in my signature. Should work now to get to my journal


----------



## MrsKA

Wow and I thought my belly just looked fat not really obviously pregnant ! well there you go ! 

Yeah i totally understand not going through the stress of having a high ratio but I wonder if they would do the scan without doing the screening Cil ? maybe you could ask to just have a growth scan or just to have a look anyway ? any chance to get a peek at your baby right ! it's honestly so awesome seeing it kick away and wriggle around.


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls how r u all ???
Yum- so ur waiting to try I hope that when ur not trying u might Concieve good luck.
Mrs ka- that's such a beautiful belly 
Everyone else how r u all doing louise has the shock sunk in yet ???

Afm had my hosp app the smorning total fuck up they called the wrong patient so I was worried for nothing. I finally got my reading back from Cherri 22 and she said I'm going to Concieve in August and it's going to be a girl, I hope she is right.
Hubby and i are finally doing our honey moon 11 night cruise on p&o to nz in a mini suite I can't wait to start paying it off so exciting. So got to lose more weight now so I can look pretty on the ship. 
Talk soon girls :))


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

FUN! :) We went to NZ in December - on a plane, not a boat...that woulda been a loonngg boat ride lol - and it was the BEST TRIP EVER!

Of course, living in Australia the scenery probably isn't so drastically different as it is from here. :)


----------



## Cilnia

That's great! Have fun! Glad it wasn't you they needed 

MrsKa: yeh i'll be getting a full scan with 13 weeks so i guess it's kind of the same. They'll check the baby from head to toe.

I also noticed my placenta is where my cervix is, but i guess it can go upwards still. Hope it does.

I'd love to see the scenery in either Australia or NZ... it's gorgeous... Holland is super boring


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Cil - Placenta position will definitely change! Too early to be worried. :) I kept asking placental location and even at my 12 week scan she said it was too early to be concerned about where they are...guess it matters more around 20 weeks and up? Not sure.


----------



## LouiseSix

Trying - cruise sounds fun. Just imagine if you did conceive in August it would be so strange!

In the UK we don't get a scan until 12 weeks so I'll be waiting til September.

I might have to post a pic of my baby bump soon as I already seem to have one!!! I know it can appear more quickly after your first and think I am so bloated!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Louise - Nooooo that sounds FOREVER, how will you cope!?


----------



## LouiseSix

That's just how it's done here so I guess I'm used to it. It was only when I started using this forum that I realised that other countries get their first so much earlier. Do have the option of paying for a private scan x


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls...I would life it if Cherri was right guess I just have to wait and see.
The earliest we can have a scan done in aus is 6-8 weeks it just depends on your medical history really.
Afm: my chart is looking weird my temps aren't really changing they are staying the same I though my battery was goin head but it's not cause I just checked my temp ad I was 36.4 so it's working fine hopefully there will b a drop soon hubby and I have been bedding regularly so fingers crossed. If I Concieve I'll find out in August exciting.


----------



## katrus78

Hey girls. I had an incident this morning :( went to work, sat by my computer for about 20 min, and than I felt I can't breath. I stood up, thought it would help, but got super dizzy and opulent see anything. Took my phone and lwalked to the couch. Really thought I am gonna pass out. My coworker called, and I couldn't tak, so she ran to me and sat with me until I felt better. It was so scary we both cried. I have felt like there is not enough air for the past two weeks, but never this bad. I called the doctor, but he basically said there is nothing they can do, so I just have to struggle through it. And the best part is that he warned me it will get worse with time. How frustrating. So now I am not sure what I can do...


----------



## trying412011

Omg Kat hope u and ur girls are ok that is super scary, there must b something that can help with something like that . what if that had of happened when u were driving it could have been dangerous for u and bubbas. H
God hope ur ok cyber hug :hugs:


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - omg I hope your okay hunni!! you're in my thoughts.

Trying - can you give me the link or something to Cherri to get a reading done for myself? does it cost anything?


----------



## trying412011

Yumenoinu said:


> Kat - omg I hope your okay hunni!! you're in my thoughts.
> 
> Trying - can you give me the link or something to Cherri to get a reading done for myself? does it cost anything?

Yum just google it she will come up there it will take about a month to get a reading back, she is also doing free ones ATM so go to her home page and u will see that she is doing free readings for ppl ttc :)


----------



## Laura617

Trying - really hope your reading was correct. I live psychic readings and finding out if they are true.
I used to do tarot readings myself and loves people's reactions to things when it was spot on lol.


----------



## Laura617

Hi ladies, just checking in. *I am currently visiting mother in law (she lives about 4 hours away) and cannot sleep.
I woke up yesterday feeling awful and running a mild fever, the highest it got was 100.8 but would come down with Tylenol, *then last night it jumped to 103 (I think thats 39.44 Celsius) my mil lives about 45 minutes from a hospital so I jumped in a cool shower, tool Tylenol and put cold compresses on. *The fever came down so now I am waiting for my doctors office to open so they can advice me on what to do. *Obviously if it goes high again we are off to hospital but now I'm laying here very worried about baby.


----------



## Cilnia

Kat: wow how scary!! Maybe very low bloodpressure? It's weird they say you have to live with it... it could be dangerous ! :S

Laura: awh hun... you did good by cooling yourself off. I think it's not a bad idea to visit the hospital if it rises again. They can check on baby... good luck babe!


----------



## katrus78

Oh, Laura, how scary! Hope all is good with you and baby. Good job being so proactive!! Go to the doctor for sure though!

Cil, I am not sure about the low bp, but sitting here in my office again, and not enough air again, but not so bad. I hate it.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat, oh my word that does sound soo scary. Im sorry that the drs arent very helpful. Sending u hugs

Laura!! oh no Fever sucks!!! Take care of yourself and go see dr. Keep on eye on the temp. Sendning u lots of healthy (take fever away) vibes! xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

I just have to share i finally got a raise!!!! 1$ more an hour!!! FInally something positive!! im beaming. All this work is paying off!!

Which reminds me kat how did the interview go monday??


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Two sickies around here? Oh no! Hope both of you are feeling better soon!! I've heard some people say around 20 weeks with twins they started feeling "air hunger?" Wonder if it's the same thing? Hope you feel better soon!

Sal - YAY RAISE! SUCH great news!!


----------



## katrus78

Sal, yey for the raise!! My interview went well, but still no news. I wasn't offered a promotion at the end of it, but I knew they wouldn't since they are interviewing my fellow-co-worker on Friday, so until they do the second interview for all the prospective candidates, they will not offer it. I am still hoping it's me simply cause I am the best lol :) 

BBA, yep, that's probably it :( So enjoy it while you can if didn't get that yet. Pretty awefull feeling. And accompanied by the heartburn, it's just sucks :(


----------



## LouiseSix

Laura/Kat sorry to hear you're not feeling too great. I hope things are better now?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Just checking in. Lots of good things happening. Hoping that it will continue this way. :) Im only half way where i wanna be but im ok. (you can visit my journal for more details ;) ) Hope some of you will stalk xxx
None of you have a preg journal..im surprised....where are those journals??


----------



## Laura617

Kat - hope you get good news on your interview soon? Because yes you are clearly awesome they would be crazy to not give it to you!

Sal - I'm going to go check and start stalking your journal as soon as I post this. I might start a pregnancy journal.

Afm - getting a bit better. My fever is staying down now which is the most important thing to me. We were supposed to leave mother in laws yesterday to go home but I was having too much vomiting and diarrhea (gross I know) to be able to travel. So think we will be attempting the trip this afternoon if I manage to keep lunch down, DH just went to get me a sandwich.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww im glad to hear DH is taking care of you!! but sorry things arent soo ..comfortable...lets say  Get better soon and stay well you and baby!


----------



## katrus78

Sal, for me - I am just so overwhelmed at work trying to show off to get that damn promotion, that I physically just have enough time to stay on top of this thread, plus in the evening I occasionally read some other sections, but usually do not write anything :( I wish I could enjoy my pregnancy more, and be relaxed but I have to think about financially supporting 5 people total (myself, my mom, my son and the two coming little ones), so I can't relax at all. I need this promotion, and it is looking really good right now... They are still interviewing people (takes them forever), and meanwhile I have to manage my building and help out at the building of my dream :) With all that, I am desperately trying not to show anyone how sucky I feel at times. I do not want anyone to think I can not handle it. So yeah... good times.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww hun, i know sometimes its not easy, but give yourself a little time to enjoy yourself, enjoy ur pregnancy and de-stress. Always easier said than done i understand, but it is important. Maybe try oils or something..like lavendar. Might not take up time but may help with stress?? 
Stay strong love because you really do deserve this promotion and they definately will see just how perfect you are for it!! xxx


----------



## Laura617

Kat - sounds very stressful so yes anytime you can get to relax you should.

Oh and just thought I would share, I was worried that my fever would have hurt the baby but it seemed as a little reassurance I have started feeling flutters.


----------



## sallyhansen76

YAY! sooo cool!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Laura - I hope you feel better hun!! That's really scary!

Kat - I understand wanting to get that promotion, but you gotta relax too, you got 2 little ones inside you, if mommy gets stressed they get stressed!

Sal - how are you doing? :)

Trying - Good thing nothing was wrong!! I hope that prediction form Cheri for you comes true! I asked her as well and waiting for her to respond.


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls how r u all ??
Kat good luck with ur job 
Sal glad things r turning around for u 
Laura happy ur ok and so exciting that ur feeling bubba already.
Yum how r u going in ur cycle darl have u o'd yet ??

Afm iv been feeling pretty down lately I just been chilling with this cycle but every morning I see my temps they look horrible I haven't even o'd yet I didn't get the dip the smorning like I was hoping for but still bedded just in case. I hope Cherri was right but I highly doubt it I feel like I'm never going to be pregnant even though I'm doing everything right, and it doesn't help when I have a bitch of a Gyno who turns around and says to me " ur obviously not having sex at the right time and ur trying to hard" wtf stupid bitch she clearly doesn't know how it feels to not be able to fall pregnant I wanted to slap that bitch in the face. Grrrr lately iv been feeling so down I feel like I just want to cry all the time :cry:.
Well there is my little vent hope u are all doing well.
:hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey yum, i was curious if you were tracking ur cycle even while wtt or you ve stopped everything? 
Probably be better to relax and everything if you stopped for awhile. to help with the release. :)
My bump envy is really kickin in and im asking myself how in the heck am i going to wait until aug next YEAR to ttc again. Ooooieee! Honestly i havent bugged OH about it because we really were in a tough run, but as soon as we get that house and we are moved in....he is NOT going to hear the end of it i think AHAHAHAHHAHA

Which reminds me to get news on sunni. Shes back to ttc after 2-3 losses (cant exactly remember) after her twins here. Poor girl. But they found out why and fixed the problem and shes back to ttc. I really hope shes got a strong little bean by now!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - i'm still temping only because of my pcos and wanting to know when AF will show. and great news about sunni! Also i completely understand the bump envy!! I've had it for years now!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow you ve already lost 3lbs!! whoohoo u go girl!!!
Ya so have i, expecially when i was trying to concieve. But these days i call it bump envy but its almost bump rage  (not too proud to admit) but sometimes i feel like everyone else that has a baby stole MY baby (with the exception of you ladies ;) ) So its a little past bump envy. Im hoping it calms down soon.But yes i know what you mean


----------



## trying412011

Hey everyone how r u all, it's been a bit quite lately...
Anyway I didn't have a ovulation dip this month but it looks like I O'd 2 days earlier so I'll prob have a 28 day cycle this month. It's funny cause I wasn't even paying much attention to this month when I realized I od I was already 3dpo so glad we got bedding in. Just been chilling this month having casual drinks last night had a pissup woke up with a bad hangover. I'm trying not to think about it in the hopes it will get me my Bfp. 
Anyway ladies have a good one :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - your chart is looking good! I hope you get your bfp this month. :) and it doesn't look like I've Od yet. But we are WTT until march 2013.


----------



## trying412011

Hey yum thx but I seriously am not getting excited about my chart cause last time it looked pretty good and I got slapped in the face by af so just playing it cool this month I will b over the moon if it's positive but won't kno for a while yet. Even though ur waiting to try r u still secretly hoping to fall. I hope u do before ivf :)


----------



## katrus78

Trying, I noticed your temps are marked as squares instead of the usual circles. Do you know why is that? Never seen it before.


----------



## trying412011

Hey Kat yeah not sure why it says that I think it's because not enough data to say if I have o'd yet I hope I have it's weird :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - please don't take this in a weird way, but I had a dream this morning that I was talking to my DH and I was happy (and a little sad) that you fell pregnant. In my dream I was talking to him saying, 'they're all pregnant now except me' (please no one take that wrong, it was a dream) and I saw your positive test. I think that you may be here soon!


----------



## trying412011

Wow thx yum but bloody ff took my o date away so looks like I haven ovulated yet it's getting really late in my cycle, so looks like I'm going end up with a massive cycle grrrr so frustrating.

Yum I really love your dream but i feel that this month is not my month definitely not now anyway since I havent even o'd yet I feel quite shit now knowing I haven't o'd :(


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - hoping for the best hun!

Kat - OMG you're an onion now!!! I swear it was just yesterday you were a rasberry!!

How is everyone else doing? Any symptoms? Genders?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum, dont feel alone. Im not preg either.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - I know, my dreams just seem to be showing me my unconscious feelings. How is everything going for you hun?

As for me - Is it just me? Or does my chart look really funky this month lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya, i definately understand that. 
I have the same, i want to get preg soo bad, i actually had a dream the other night that OH was getting inseminated (not sure if thats the right word) and they were putting the eggs in him hahaha and me to double our chances!! turns out we had twins and where girls and OH eggs caught!! BAHAHAHAH imagine OH preg lol when i told him after his eyes got really big and he said...and i was suppose to give birth HOW exactly??


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - LOL!! that is SO funny!!! I love how dreams can do that sometimes, and in the dream it seems perfectly normal. but I truly believe one day you and I will definitely have our babies!! We'll just cheer each other on! and definitely share more dreams like that if any, I'd love to hear more! :)

Also I wanted to share this with you girls, this song means so much to me and it describes how i feel completely.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIYsjIm3zqU


----------



## sallyhansen76

I cant listen to the song yet, im at work but will later. 
Hahhaa I know that dream was really funny!! I wrote in my journal, but i ll recap here. 
OH may want to ttc sooner (on certain conditions) if all goes well we may be looking at november instead of august. Poor guy, the loss has taken a larger toll on him than i realized. Mostly because of how i ve been acting and feeling. (its just hard for him to try and help when he cant do anything) and it is the main reason for NOT wanting to ttc. **see journal for more details**
He said once we make the offer on the house, and its been accepted, he may be up for ttc again. (or once we ve moved in because moving preg may not be completely easy especially with a control freak like me!) so anywhere between september (when we are aiming to make the offer) and december (the latest we could move in, if all goes to plan) 
So send me luck everyone, cuz im going to need it for OH to find a job SOON! once thats done everything else will fall into place!! xxxx


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls so I just got another reading back from nicola Neal an she also said August and girl that's quite interesting. Here is what she said 

Hi Selena, reading your questions I feel that u will have a daughter and until now the timing just hasn't been quite right for her to make her grand entrance into this World. 
I also feel that August figures into the pregnancy in some way. In the meantime, the best thing to do is relax as best you can doing the things you enjoy to do.

Anyway dh and are are still bedding since I dnt kno when and if I'm going to ovulate I hope I do. And if I do this is going to be a very long cycle :(
Hope ur all well talk soon :)


----------



## MrsKA

Maybe she could be due in August rather than conceived in August ?


----------



## trying412011

Hmmm maybe ....


----------



## sallyhansen76

where is everyone??


----------



## trying412011

I kno right it's to quite :(


----------



## Yumenoinu

I was wondering that myself!! I wanna hear updates!!

Well according to FF, I O'd and i'm 3dpo. I thought I'd let you girls know that our condom broke (TMI). now I gotta wait, although I'm COMPLETELY doubtful.


----------



## trying412011

Wow ha ha fingers crossed.

I think I have finally o'd too cause I had a temp drop yesterday now my bbs are sore which is what happened last time it will b a long cycle this one at least 35 days :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh my yum! lol Well if thats not a meant to be, i dont know what it!! 
Trying well have to check the next few temps to see how that goes and see if you O'd. 


As for me..OH GOT A JOB!!! he starts friday! Its not the ncie paying job we wanted, but it will do, and im thinking maybe end of august (instead of begin october) we can make an offer on the house now...because WE ALSO SOLD the CAR!!! 
Oh my crazy-ness. Things are ALL coming back to the good side and our hard work IS paying off!! Yay yay yay yay yay yayy yay yay ya!


----------



## Yumenoinu

that's great sally!!!! :D So excited for you! If you get the house you should post pictures of it!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I would probably send them to you by PM (but i could send you some now! ) if you want


----------



## Yumenoinu

sure! would love to see them!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

YAY SAL!! GREAT NEWS!! Send me pics too!! :) :)

Trying - Can't tell ovulation based on temp drop, but fx for you - hopefully it'll go up above coverline soon. 

AFM: Just super busy over here, so haven't been on much. =/ Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## LouiseSix

Great news Sal!

Hey to all!

Sorry been busy here but I'm off work now thank goodness.

Had docs appointment today to book me in for antenatal - the bad news is I'm probably not going to be able to give birth in a birthing centre because I had gestational diabetes with my first pregnancy. I'm bloody peed off!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay for your appointment!! :) Thats great! But sucks you wotn be giving birth like you want. :( Im sorry for that 

BBA i ll send the pics now. 
If anyone else wants to see let me know ;)
Keep in mind we dont have it YET...its a project in the works!


----------



## Cilnia

Yeaaah hun how great! Finally some good news, i'm so happy for you! I want to see a pic for sure :) Show me show me!!


----------



## katrus78

Hey, Sal, so happy for you!!! I want a house pic too!! Looks like things are starting to really turn around :)

Well, I have some good news too. I got the promotion I applied for 3,5 weeks ago!!! But... not the salary I wanted. They cheated me about $6,000... I tried to negotiate, but nope, they said it was the ceiling pay. I don't believe that, but oh well, I already accepted.


----------



## sallyhansen76

YAY! KAt that IS amazing! we all knew you would get it!!!


----------



## Cilnia

Congrats Kat!!! Too bad for the money.... but how can they change it if the promised you? 
Atleast you did go up a bit right? super! Like Sal said, we all knew it would be you! :)


----------



## katrus78

Thank you guys :) They did not promise anything about the money, but I knew how much the previous manager was making, and the one before her. So I landed right in between them pretty much. Overall, I am happy though :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

yay yay yay!!


----------



## Laura617

Sal - so glad things are lookin up for you, hope it stays that way and you get your house!

Kat - yay so happy you got it!

I had an appt yesterday, was quick just listened to heartbeat but have my scan booked. They are way backed up so my scan won't be until September 4th, I will be 22 weeks then but really looking forward to it.


----------



## MrsKA

Yah congrats Kat that is awesome ! do they know you're pregnant ?


----------



## ja123

Great news, Kat! Sorry it wasn't as much money as you were hoping for, but any bump in pay in this economy is terrific! :thumbup:


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA, yep, they all knew I am pregnant, and I was really worried they would not give it to me because of that. But I am glad they looked passed that :)

Thank you, girls!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Congrats Kat!! so much good news flying around!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sal - Got the pics, awesome!! Love the porch. Hope you guys end up getting it!!

Louise - I'm sorry about the GD and not being able to birth in a center. I know how it is to be disappointed with that - I was devastated when I found out I would have to be moved to the OR before delivering (even if I'm delivering vaginally), but after some tears and a few days to cope I got used to it. I guess we do what we gotta do for the babes, yes? Still so disappointing, tho. *hugs*

Kat - FABULOUS NEWS!! Sorry you didn't get quite the salary you wanted, maybe they'll give you a raise sometime? At least you got the position, tho - that's awesome!! 

Laura - September 4th feels like forever!! Are you going to find out the sex?

AFM - For some reason I've been so anxious and worried about the babies lately. I think having 3 scans by 12 weeks and then none since has just make me worry a lot. I called my doctor worried and anxious and asked if I could just get a growth scan next week and she said yes. :happydance: I am SO happy. Then our Anatomy scan will be August 20th. :) My mind is so much more at ease now.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay bump!! YOu ll probably be learning the sex too! exciting!! :)

Yea we are hoping it stays on the market until then. xxx But should be easier since i got a 1$ more an hour, working more hours at that job AND have a second joB!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

sallyhansen76 said:


> Yay bump!! YOu ll probably be learning the sex too! exciting!! :)
> 
> Yea we are hoping it stays on the market until then. xxx But should be easier since i got a 1$ more an hour, working more hours at that job AND have a second joB!

Hehehe no ma'am - not until December. :winkwink: Team Double Yellow for us. :)


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls I have no idea what's going on with my cycle this month it's so all over the place and I dnt think iv ovulated I took my temp te smorning but it was 36.1 I took it way to early and after not having 3 hours sleep so didn't put it in, it's so frustrating :(


----------



## katrus78

Bump, I'm jealous now you are getting another u/s in between lol :) mine is on August 20th, so it will be 5 weeks since the last one! Do you feel yours now? I am still not feeling anything :( I think it's weird. And wow, you are still sticking to team yellow! 

Sal, you rock! Keep going, girl!

Trying, I don't know why but I feel that u have already o'd on either CD 13 or CD 15. Do you think it is possible? Otherwise, it might be an unovulatory cycle which. Hope it is not.


----------



## sallyhansen76

sallyhansen76 said:


> Yay bump!! YOu ll probably be learning the sex too! exciting!! :)
> 
> Yea we are hoping it stays on the market until then. xxx But should be easier since i got a 1$ more an hour, working more hours at that job AND have a second joB!

What?! Thats insane! U got sone serious will ower!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Kat - My own neuroticism finally helped, but Tuesday will be 5 weeks (+ 1 day) since my last one so I'm really relieved she said yes. I *think* I'm feeling tiny little flutters, but nothing major at this point. :shrug: Yup, still team yellow...will be a fun Christmas surprise. :)

Sal - Not really will power, just doing it for my husband. He's *really* excited to have the surprise and he is super laid back, never asks for anything so...I figured since it's not a big deal to me either way, I can give him this one. :) He's been so great to me through all this and I've called all the shots, just figured it's his turn to get his way. I think it will be fun. :) We already have lots of stuff and I didn't want gendered carseats or strollers anyways. We have names and nursery colors already, so it doesn't matter what sex they are. I'm excited! :) 

Trying - Sorry you're having a weird cycle. I had some that were 45-60 days when we were TTC. It royally sucks. I think Clomid would help you and it's cheap - would your doc not prescribe it?


----------



## trying412011

Kat I think I o'd cd 13 or 14 as well but according to chart I haven't.Omg wat if that dip is implantation dip that's y my temps have gone back up hmmmm weird not getting hopes up though 
Bba no the doc won't give me clomid until after laporoscopy. Guess I'll just have to wait and see :(


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

trying412011 said:


> Kat I think I o'd cd 13 or 14 as well but according to chart I haven't.Omg wat if that dip is implantation dip that's y my temps have gone back up hmmmm weird not getting hopes up though
> Bba no the doc won't give me clomid until after laporoscopy. Guess I'll just have to wait and see :(

I honestly don't think your chart looks ovulatory, but try deleting the CD9 temp and see if it changes anything.


----------



## trying412011

Nope doesn't do anything


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - hmm I kinda think you might have too, but if not, you just might O very very late this time. It could be due to stress and also depression (trust me, I've had severe depression for years and it does mess it up). but just give it time, maybe you have or maybe you will soon?

BBA - So excited to find out what your two little ones are going to be!!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

BBA are you going to share the names?? **puppy face***


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Yum - We're excited too, but gonna be a long wait lol :) Team yellow for us. :thumbup:

Sal - Possibly when we've narrowed it down a bit!! We still have quite the list right now. :)


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls so looks like I o'd cd 20 that's really Late so looks like I have to wait longer for period to come I have no hope being preg this month since we only dtd once because we stopped bedding after the 18 or so oh we'll life sucks not much I can do about it.

I can't wait to see all the u/s pics how exciting finding out the genders.
Kat has 2 girls maybe bbs will have 2 boys lol.
Anyway early start for work today talk to u all later


----------



## Cilnia

My cycles where always between 34 and 36 days.. it sucks because you have to wait longer, but its still normal thankfully.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Well girls, looks like I didn't O yet, and I don't think I'm going to. It's probably going to be an anovulatory but it's okay because we're WTT anyway. However, I'm tired of my off cycles so I'm going to go onto clomid to help regulate them.


----------



## Laura617

Trying - sorry you are having such a long stressful cycle. :hugs:

Yum - even when you are WTT you want your body to be regular and it's awful not knowing what's going on so I really hope the clomid helps with that so when you are ready things won't be so difficult.

Sorry I have been so absent lately, my Internet is down so hard to keep up with my phone. I forget who asked (sorry) but yes my scan seems forever away and yes we are finding out the sex. We were team yellow last time and as this will be my last baby (little sad) I wanted to know.


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls I'm not stressing over this cycle not even thinking bout it really i def can't be pregnant this month we didn't do it enough in the week that i did ovulate so oh well iv just been chilling, having quite a bit to drink and just relaxing hopefully done good will come from it but if not oh well. Hope u r all well can't wait to find out genders and see more u/s pics.

Yum I kno ur wtt but don't give up hope on ovulating I thought for sure I wasn't going to O this month but finally did, maybe it will just be late like mine. :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies, 
Sorry been really hecktic lately. Im on but not much time to answer. Trying, im sorry your cycle didnt go as planned, but maybe try relaxing now, take advantage of a stress free tww. It will do you go i promise. (look at louise, and mrska for proof)

Yum, dont be mad, but to be honest, if you are wtt, i would seriously recommend not temping, not using clomid (until a month or two before you staRT ttc) 
i mean, this month i still havent gotten af after almost finishing first pack of bc pills, and im not stressed. Im not running around buying tests, or stressing about anything (even tho with this pill it is VERY possible to get preg) I want a bfp more than anything, but im just honestly stressfree. And i know whilst temping, you never really get that level of peace of mind. And i think after so much time, it honestly may do you a world of good. 
just an opinion. No need to actually take it. ;)

As for me, our excitement for ohs job was short lived. Bunch of liars, piece of work i tell ya!! They initially promised a certain hourly rate and 30-40 hours a week. After he completed his first night (of 3 hours only) they said by the way we can t guarantee any hours, at most maybe ten a week. And the hourly rate was wrong its 2$ les an hour than they first said!! Uhhh now he cant fight for unemployement because he has a job. How is he suppsoed to live off that many hours a week at such a crappy salary! uhh im just soo pissed that they lied to him that way. 

But im not too worried, we know he is first on the list for a job he initially wanted that pays really well. And he ll be starting by end august for sure if he does well in the interview and gets picked. but hes being strongly recommended from the inside. But there are issues with posting a job (due to the union) before a certain date, so the company is trying to resolve this issue so they can hire. But its a whole legall matter thats taking a long Time!!


----------



## katrus78

Hey, girls. 
Sal, WTF? Seriousely, wow, how can they lie like that? Glad to hear you are doing better emotionally. 

Yum, as far as I know you can only take clinics for a few months at the time, and then a long break is recommended. I wouldn't waste these preciouse prescriptions until you actually are trying. 

Afm, I was getting worried that I am 18 weeks and some, and I still can't feel the beans. Not even flutters. So I called my doc and fortunately they could squize me in today for a quick u/s. they checked, and everything is fine, thank god. Now I can be in peace til my big anatomy scan at 20 weeks. I wish I felt something though :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

aww im sorry you arent feeling anything. But this beign your second preg PLUS twins, im really surprised!! Oh well, at least they are healthy and happy! :) 

Ya, as for Oh job, im trying my best to stay positive, which is working, but im tired of forcing myself to see the positive. lol good god, ive seriously paid my dues (of challenges anyways) in the last few months and im just waiting for things to ACTUALLY turn around and i can see the positive BAM in my face kinda thing...you know? Sorry for being a drama queen  hahaha

i cant wait to see everyones beans actually faces, :) is anyone getting 4d?? (i think bba is..right?)


----------



## MrsKA

Kat you might be feeling something but not realizing ? I am feeling movements now but I only know its the baby as i've heard the movement on the doppler as well as felt it before I wasn't sure it was bowel twinges ( I have IBS and often have pain and twinges). Did they say where your placenta is ? it may be dulling some of the movement or it might be that because there are two in there that they don't have the same amount of space to jump around in that a singleton would have ?


----------



## katrus78

Yes, I was just happy to see their heartbeats and movements. The doc said there are lots of movement, but I only saw them on the screen for about 15 sec. I was in and out of the office in 5 min. MrsKA, I am trying to concentrate all the time on my belly, but I don't feel anything at all. They didn't say where the placentas are :( but I will now ask at my 20 week appointment, hopefully the sonographer will be more informative than my doc!


----------



## sallyhansen76

[Hey girls! I had a psychic reading done. Im having mixed feelings. Definately not what i wanted for answers, but it is cool Was expecting a little more, but.....im kinda excited about what she DID say. 
I ll start by telling you the 3 questions i asked and then in a spoiler i ll put what she wrote back.
1. Is my bf going to want to start ttc again before aug 2013?
2. Are our future projects going to accomplish without further obstacles
3. And do we have any angels watching over us, and are they people we know? (obviously wanted news on my baby, without giving too much)


Spoiler
Hi Sandra,
Your reading reveals that your BFP news comes the month of January from a cycle that begins the end of December/beginning of January. The baby shows as a girl and her EDD/birth date is referenced the month of October 2013- specific reference to the 6th and 14th.

Jennifer

What do you think ladies? Im kinda skeptical seeings as it didnt answer much of my initial questions...think its a hoax?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sally, well...it's hard to say until it actually happens. I wouldn't keep my hopes TOO high for it, but it will be interesting if it does happen. and where did you get your reading? and how much was it? I might want to try lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

it was on this jenny rennings site, and i got the recommendation from here on bnb...was 10$ took 2 days to get it


----------



## MrsKA

Hmmm I have a really big problem with "psychics" who do this, I think if people like yourself go into it not taking is as gospel than thats cool but some woman do take it on and all they are doing is being set up for failure and its not fair to mess with woman's emotions surrounding this topic AND to charge for it to boot. To me it's just abusing the vulnerable woman who are emotionally wrecked and just want an end date to their pain. Of course not having a go at anyone who wants to get a reading at all it's more these people that see this as a money making venture that frustrate me.


----------



## sallyhansen76

I definately see your point of view. Im finding it realy easy to just give dates. Id be more impreesed if she was able to pull something out that there is no way she knew. And not some vague bs either. Guess tahts why im a little dissappointed... im thinking of going to see a medium who speaks to other who have moved on. And everyone that i know that has gone has definately not been able to understand the details she knows. So im still wondering if i should or not....uhhh


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

I'd be pissed, Sal! She didn't even answer your questions at all!! :shrug: I believe you have a sweet little angel watching over you. I know some people don't believe in that stuff, but to me it's comforting and...you can't prove it either way, so I'd rather err on the side of believing. :) Fx for you that you can start TTC sooner and that things fall into place soon.

AFM:

Ultrasound today went great. :) I am so relieved! Two healthy, growing babies - one weighs 8 oz, the other 7oz and they are measuring right on track (or a bit big). 

Heartbeats were nearly identical, which explains the issues I've been having with the doppler convincing me there are actually two! No wonder they are always the same haha. :dohh:

Our Anatomy scan will be August 28th now, so four more weeks. I'm okay with it getting pushed back a week, since we got to see our wee little ones today. :) 

Had a dream that the scan was in color and they looked like tiny little furry monkeys haha! 

I think they are boys. Just a hunch...who knows. lol


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls it's been very quite lately where is everyone lol.
Anyway yesterday when I wiped i had a tiny smear of blood it only happened once and it was only a little bit like pea size it hasn't happened again i dnt want to get my hopes up but what do u girls think ???


----------



## katrus78

Trying, put it on you chart so we don't forget later :) 

BBA, such a relief, right? Glad to hear everything is good and you got too see your beans! I wish I was told the weights of my beans, but oh well :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

BBA - aw that's good! and I think they're both boys too!! Oooh I can't wait to know!!

Trying - put it on your chart, but I don't know if it means you are. I'd just relax and see what happens, fingers are crossed for you!

As for me - finally O'd, the only reason this all frustrates me is not knowing when AF will show up each month unless I chart. It's my only way of keeping track of them.


----------



## sallyhansen76

BBA yay!! congrads. Any photos? 
Kat do u have any names yet?
Yum, at least you can wait for af now. 
trying will keep an eye on things to see if it could be ib


----------



## Cilnia

Sal, i would mail this chick and tell her she didn't do her best for you. Damn! 10 Dollars? that's a lot of money... it even looks like a random copy paste email.. easy earning. 

I've read about this girl on ebay once (there's a topic about her) and she really goes into private things. Now i'm not really a believer in humans doing this (i do believe it could be real, but not by just everyone online) but she's way different then what i read here. Yours didn't even asnwer all your question! That's sucks... Was it on ebay? I would leave a negative comment....

I do hope she's right about the BFP though ;) 

I would also like a reading once from someone who've i heared good things about. There's no one here in my neighborhood though. I just want to know if they can say something about me no one knows  

Bump: nice!! Are you now actually showing when standing ??? lol, they're so big already!! I'd like to see some pics too :) u/s pics are always cute!

Trying: fingers crossed! 

yum: Glad you ovulated :) 

Kat: good thing you called in for a u/s, atleast now you've seen them a bit :) fast, but they were there and fine! 

Afm:

Wow time flies... friday another u/s... 13 weeks. I can remember wishing for a bfp, and now i'm 13 weeks.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay for another ultrasound!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - aww, I'm still so happy you got your bfp hun!! can't wait to see your u/s pics! Do you have a bump yet??


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ja..i think we ve missed your whole preg. Still waiting for belly pics 

Just wanted to let people know tonight is the big conference call to see if we can be approved for the loan on the house. Lots of things have changed now, and OH salary cant be considered. But i did get a raise, and a second job, so there are good chances. Fingers crossed everyone. I ll keep you all updated! xxx


----------



## Cilnia

It's going to be fine Sal! It has to! I'm crossing my fingers and toes :)

Yum: thanks hun! It's was a sad timing though :( I also really wanted to make that smoothie i was talking about, with everyone's ingredient. Darn... well i will still be here when it happens! Cuz it will happen!

And yes i do actually have a bump, tiny baby bump and a lot of bloat. so altogether looks like a big bump lol. i'l try yo make a pic on friday :)


----------



## MrsKA

Exciting Cil ! once you hit that crucial 12-13 week mark time does go much faster well for me anyway ! I have my anatomy scan in 2.5 weeks YAH 

Fingers crossed Sal ! !!


----------



## katrus78

Sal, let us know right away how your loan interview going to go!

Cil, can't wait for bump pictures :)


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls my temp has gone up today to 36.8 I think that's the highest it's ever been and I had a little dip yesterday still dnt want to get excited just wait and see :)


----------



## katrus78

Trying, we will be waiting right with you!


----------



## trying412011

Thx girls


----------



## sallyhansen76

trying, ill keep stalking your temps.

AFM Its good news!! Everything is good to go. She still cant pass it right away to confirm 100% because we didnt put the offer on the house yet. But she said there shouldnt be any reason for it not to go through. And that its been 25 years that shes been doing this and it happens extremely rare. So i ve got hopes. 
Seriosuly, if i thought i couldnt sleep before....HAHAHAHA.......this crap is so damn stressful! 
Calling today to make an appointmenttp make the offer for the house we really want!! its still available!! yay!


----------



## trying412011

Thx sal I hope they stay up :)


----------



## katrus78

Sal, wow, so awesome! After this ordeal is over, we should celebrate lol :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Now im a little nervous i called to make the appointment for the house, to negociate price. And the housing agent said the owners wont negociate under 500$ less than asking price. Which i think is crap. And im nervous because i stupidly asked to be approved for 3000$ less than asking price. messed up between 9 and 6.. :S Ooops. So now im hoping hes trying to bluff....:S 
But im really not sure, because they really seem to be not budging on price, and i cant ask for 3000$ more on my loan because i just Barely passed. we are allowed 40$ debt ration and with the 3000$ less it was 39.5% so was REALLY close!! 
keeping fingers crossed that they want to negociate!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal, crossing my fingers hun!!! I hope this all turns out good for you!

Trying - temps are looking good, I hope this is your month hun.


----------



## Cilnia

How exciting Sal! But a bit extra stress now with the 3000... i would just try and see what happens!!


----------



## ja123

Hey ladies! Just wanted to share an image from my recent 4D ultrasound - can't believe how time is flying!
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2012-08-02 at 12.20.16 PM.png
File size: 148.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG SOOO CUTE congrads!! BeautifuL!


----------



## katrus78

Ja - AAAWWW, what a gorgeous little princess!!!!! Very cute :) It's so nice and clear, amazing...

Sal, omg, a little scary but really $3000 isn't that much in terms of houses, isn't it? Let's keep positive thinking only :)


----------



## Cilnia

Wow Ja!!! That's is gorgeous!! She is lovely :) :) You are sooo far!!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Ja - OMG so beautiful!! I can't wait to see the pics of her when she's finally born!!


----------



## ja123

Thanks you guys!


----------



## LouiseSix

OMG Ja how can you only have 88 days to go?!?! It's gone so quick - love your scan.

Ladies sorry I haven't been on but I am soooo sick - yuck! Now just looking forward to getting to second trimester and away from this ms which is all day sickness!

Sal - good luck with the house x

Trying - I have everything crossed for you.

Had my blood tests this week so just waiting to find out if I need a referral for diabetes as I had gestational diabetes with my first pregnancy.

Exciting news - dating scan 10th September!


----------



## Cilnia

Hang in there Louise! Hope you can keep it inside.. lol.


----------



## trying412011

ja- OMG she is beautiful sooooooooooooooo adorable,
afm temp went down to 36. but not sure if i should put it in my chart beucase i had a very restless night sleep feels like no sleep at all what should i do, please girls throw me heaps of baby dust this way keep everything crossed for me. Im not ver hopeful this month though as we ony bd on the day i o'd cause i thought i o'd around cd 14-15 i wish it had of been then cause we bd alot that week anyway the only thing thats keeping my hopes up is i used pre seed that morning and kept my butt up for 30 mins i really wanted to make sure they were in lol. 

sal all the best of luck with the house hope it goes well for you


----------



## MrsKA

*baby dust* Trying !!! you are 10DPO now are you going to test or just wait until your late ?


----------



## trying412011

Thx mrs ka I wanna test soon but dnt want negatives I'll just wait and see if my temp changes :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Ja - Amazing! I'm in awe of how beautiful and clear that picture is - gorgeous. :) She is quite the little princess!!

Trying - I would chart it...but I never deleted temps...I guess it's up to you. Have you considered OPKs with your temp charting? Charting doesn't help a whole lot with TTC if your cycles are really irregular (which yours seem to be) since you don't know until 3 days after you ovulate and it's too late then. The OPK would give you a day or two warning. I did better (and got pregnant) when we stopped using OPKs, but my CM was extremely reliable (as in 2 days before ONLY) for my ovulation day even when my cycles are irregular. It seems like you have egg-white recorded for 7-10+ days at a time, so that's not helping you predict. I dunno, worth a shot if you haven't used them before.


----------



## trying412011

Bba I have thought of trying opks before but so far charting seems to be pretty realiable for me atm I don't put egg white stage down on my chart because I never never get egg white I only get watery I dnt kno y I always have watery cm through different stages of my cycle just my stupid body I guess I'll be curiouse to see what my temp is tomorrow becaue last time I had a 13 luteal phase and by 11dpo I noticed my temp started dropping, so if it starts dropping tomorrow morning I'll kno my period will be coming soon if it stays up maybe just maybe I got lucky :)


----------



## trying412011

And there it goes again starting to drop now :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

Trying, its still above cover line. Stay in good spirits. And PLease dont temp mid day. It is such a poor reference. Trust me, even preg i had temps below normal when i tested mid and i WAS preg. (of course this was in my tww) so DO NOT give up!!! WE are all sending you dust!


----------



## trying412011

Thx sal but I kno im out once again by tomorrow I'm sure it will b just about under cover line and then the bitch will show her face :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## katrus78

So, I am now 19 weeks, but still feel no movement :( I feel like I will never feel them! I keep reading other threads about girls feeling very definite kicks by 18-19 weeks, and I just wish I felt flutters... My scan is on August 13th, so not long now. I hope I will feel them by than though...


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - don't give up until the fat lady sings!!

Kat - Actually a lot of pregnant women feel nothing but flutters for awhile. I even knew of some women who didn't feel the baby until they were 8 months along. So don't worry, you'll feel them eventually!


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls well looks like she will b here anyday now I feel like I'm never going to b pregnant :(


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - hang in there hun, I know it's tough, but you just need to stay positive!


----------



## trying412011

Yum- I try but just when I see a glimse of hope that hope gets shattered and then I feel like shit and I feel like such a failure :(


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - I know what you mean. Maybe just take a break? don't think about it, don't try. It might just be the trick? Take a test just in case!


----------



## sallyhansen76

trying, i honestly would suggest a little break too. It seems to really affect you (which is understandable) ever bfn. U have to stay positive, it will come. One of my friends on here took 5 YEARS and here she is now, pregnant and never been happier. And how d she get her bfp after soo long....relaxing. she took one cycle off no charting and bam got pregannt. Now im not saying that it will take u 5 years, but im saying stress is SUCH a big factor. And if you feel defeated hun, a break will only do you good. But keep bding just in case, but not with the intention of being preg. 

Kat, aww hun, i can imagine how frustrating that is. Id want to feel my little one as soon as possible too. Im crossing my fingers those little girls start a wiggling away soon hard enough to feel!! xxx


----------



## katrus78

Trying, I basically wanted to say the same thing as Sal. Try taking just one cycle off, and see what happens. 

Yum, your chart looks really good :) 

Sal, thank you, hun. I am just gonna count the days til next Monday.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Kat - If you have an anterior placenta (or two :winkwink:) it could cause you to not be feeling movement yet. It will come. :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - I know my charts very...different this month. But I'm not really reading too much into it, I'm expecting AF. Although, I won't lie, yesterday I woke up and felt like AF was gonna start and even felt that way this morning as well. I just feel weird, but it could just be really bad pms.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hey girls, so just wondering, and this is gonna be a TMI question, but for those who checked their cervix position. What did it feel like before you found out? I just checked mine, and barely touched it with my fingertip, and it felt kinda like if you touched your lips that kind of softness but not completely soft. Does this mean anything? Or should I just ignore it?


----------



## LouiseSix

Trying - I feel for you so much. Maybe taking a break for a bit would help. Hugs x

Kat - must be so frustrating not being able to feel you babies yet. It will come x

Yum - symptoms sound interesting. How mnay dpo are you or do you not know because you're not tracking this month?

I haven't got out of bed all day. Seriously worried. I feel really drained and exhausted the way you do fater being really ill. So did not feel like this with my first pregnancy am worried that my diabetes has already started.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Louise - I'm 7dpo today. we decided we werent going to use protection only because we felt that it wasn't going to happen without medication or procedures. And I hope you'll feel better soon!


----------



## katrus78

Yum, it's a little early for AF, right? I am glad you are feeling more relaxed now, knowing you have an option for IUI or IVF, or even just Clomid.

Louise, I feel for you.. although I am not concerned with diabetes for myself, but I have to make an extra effort to get myself out of bed and house in general, especially on weekends. But today is such a beautiful day in Chicago, and I have a beach right behind my house, it would be a shame not to take my son out. So I had to really push myself to go there, if only to just seat on the beach chair and stare at people :) Hope you feel a little better. When is your next scan? Can you get that diabetes suspecion checked out?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - yes WAY early for my AF to show!!! My LP is between 14-16. I'm only 7dpo! that's why this is kinda weird to be feeling this way, i have quite a few days before I'm actually supposed to get it. any ideas?


----------



## katrus78

Yum, cramps at 6-7 dpo - lol, yep, I have ideas, but don't want to get your hopes up :) you know...


----------



## Yumenoinu

they're aren't very much of cramps per say, they dont hurt. Also on 5dpo i had as what I can only describe as a tugging sensation in my uterus. I've been just pushing it all away thinking it's just pms and AF will be coming, but now I don't know.


----------



## LouiseSix

Kat - I am just waiting on blood tests to come back then will have a referral for glucose tolerance test. Wow wish I live close to the beach. But at the moment just enjoying living in London during the Olympics! I have my first scan 10th September. I'm a bit worried that it might be twins! They run in my family and I'm just so tired. Also my stomach already gets full so quickly just like it did when I was much further ahead with my first pregnancy - imagne another set of twins in this group!

Yum - stay relaxed, you never know, I had no idea I would be pg.


----------



## Yumenoinu

what do you girls think? between me waking up, feeling this sensation that AF is gonna start, to the tugging sensation I felt, and my very different temps?


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls 
Wow yum I hope this is it for u darl just stay relaxed :)
Afm period is here and really bad to iv never had so much pain on my first day of period and quite heavy. I really wanna take a break but I dnt wat to stop charting because I'm not completely sure when I ovulate yet maybe I'll just do it for one more cycle and then have a break. I wish the hospital would hurry up and send me out my letter for my laporoscopy I just wanna kno if something is wrong or not. Anyway I'm in pain so gunna try get some more sleep. 
Kat hope u feel ur babies soon
Louise good luck with ur scan coming up 
Sal how is the house process going 
Bba how r u feeling


----------



## MrsKA

Trying im sorry AF came hun ! is there any way they can speed up your process ?

hmmmm Yum its hard to tell but they are positive signs !!! I so hope this is it for you !!!!

AFM WTF ! I have just taken my belly pic and I didn't realize how freaken huge I look for my gestation ! it is my 3rd but man its way big and im starting to worry about how big im going to get when im not even half way ! How much weight have you ladies gained so far ? Ive gained 4 kgs (8 pounds!)


----------



## Laura617

MrsK - Ive heard its really common to show earlier in 2nd and 3rd pregnancies but that it evens out so I wouldn't worry too much. do we get to see the bump pic?

I'm actually showing quite a bit too. I am pretty heavy though so my bump just looks like extra fat lol. My last pregnancy my mom made me feel terrible because she made it clear that I looked fat and not pregnant but yesterday she asked me if I was sure it wasn't twins because I look huge (thanks mom for that). I have actually lost 4lbs though so weight gain isn't really a factor for me.

Trying - I am so sorry that AF got you hun. I can't even imagine how frustrated you must feel. I know that even though I really didn't try very long that every month AF showed I felt terrible. When is your next appointment? I really hope they get things moving for you so you at least have some answers. 

Yum - Sounds really promising. I know with my first pregnancy my cervix was spot on to what you are describing but it can vary so much. I am eager to see how this turns out, I hope so much it turns out good for you.

Louise - Hope your tests come back good. I have been feeling completely drained too, and I really didn't feel this way at all during my first pregnancy. I had moments of being tired then but I moved house and kept up on everything through out but this time I have to force myself out of bed every day and I am struggling to get anything done, I could sleep for days if I didn't have a toddler to chase after.


----------



## Cilnia

Yum.. sounds quite good actually.. Makes perfect sense you might be.. well you know  my cervix was actually all over the place. one month hard and low, other months soft and very high.. so to me it didn't mean anything. I didn't feel once i got my bfp though.

trying: sorry hun... hope a break will give you more peace and no stressing which will lead to a BFP!

Mrska: Do we get to see the bump? :D I did read a bump is usually bigger faster when second baby. I gained 1.5/2 kg so far. Do you want to know the gender??

Laura: how are you feeling hun ? You are almost 20 weeks! So stupid of your mother to act like that... sigh.. she should be making you feel comfortable!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hey girls, so I broke down (8dpo) and took a test. well it was a faint (but a noticeable faint) line! Not getting hopes up just yet since I've gone through the whole "omg its finally happening" then it disappears. So Im going to retest in a few days. I hope this sticks! I'd upload a pic, but my camera sucks!!


----------



## trying412011

Yum I have everything crossed for u I really hope this is ur month, but then I'll b the only one not pregnant :(... Oh well I'm still praying this is it for u :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - thanks hun, and don't worry it'll happen for you!

Girls, I re-looked at the test, the line is still there! it hasn't faded. hmmm, well guess we'll know in a few days if this is sticking!


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG yum!! Thats sooo amazing!!!!! Yay! Im keeping fingers crossed. Post pics!!!!! Yes yes yes!

And ladies...please remember im NOT preg either....so no trying you arent the only one left.


----------



## Laura617

Yum - omg this was the best post to wake up to. I am wishing with everything I have that this is it. I want you to retest already!

Trying - as sal said you aren't the only one but even if you were we would all still be here cheering you on.

Cil - I'm ok thanks. Still having pretty bad morning sickness which now makes me pee myself when I heave lol charming I know. But yeah only 2 weeks away from half way, don't know where the time has gone.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thanks Sally and Laura! :) I do hope this is it for me too. I've waited so long.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ok...i apologize...i had a little vent there. Trying I apologize if that was rude. Its just i feel like it often its forgotten that i ve yet to get my bfp because i already had one...:S just a little pitty rant..sorry. 

Laura, ahhh hun im sorry your still being sick. :(

Yum, im just so bloody excited for you. Good lord girl this is it!! I swear!


----------



## Laura617

Sal - no need to be sorry for how you feel. :hugs: same as I said to trying of course goes to you too, we are all here for you and will be there cheering you on when you start TTC and get your BFP!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks 

I think im grieving in a funny way. Im getting my steps all wrong. 2 months after and now im in the anger stage. Im not just jealous anymore i get actual pissed when i see others who are preg and shouldnt be. Pissed that our baby was taken away, pissed im not getting another chance, pissed that my cousin started ttc after us, got a bfp first time round, and has a healthy 3 month year old now, and i just feel empty and like a failure for loosing what i finally managed to create. 
I get a little carried away with my anger these days..so i apologize in advance....


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hey girls, so you know, I'm gonna test on Saturday morning, so it's a bit closer to when I'm supposed to start, hopefully it'll be a lot darker by then!

Sally, it's okay. we all grieve in different ways. don't think your way is weird, because it's your way. It will get better, no you'll never forget, but I promise you it will get better. we're all here for you and we'll be so excited when you finally get your bfp!


----------



## Laura617

Sal - As yum said we all grieve in differant ways and there is no right or wrong way. I will share something that I generally keep to myself and no one but DH knows about me in real life. About 6 years ago, well actually it will be 6 years september 9th I had a miscarriage. I was on birth control and didn't even have a thought of being pregnant when I suddenly lost it without even knowing it was there.

I was crushed, I didn't want kids at that point but just knowing I had someone living inside me and then they were gone left me with a sadness I had never experienced before. I don't often mention it because it was so early in the pregnancy (they think I was about 6 weeks) that I often dont think it can compare to the sadness others feel losing a baby further along, especially after trying. I went through several stages and my first was just sadness and my worst and turning point was the anger part. I was so mad at myself for not knowing because I was sure if I had known and stopped birth control I would have given that baby a chance and I was mad at DH for not understanding because even though he didn't say it I knew he was relieved as he didn't want kids then.

It all boiled over almost a year later in July. I had been stuck in this bad place for so long and I recall that DH and I were driving to the market to get something for lunch and he finally snapped at me asking me what my problem had been. I lost it, I screamed at him for a good 10 minutes about everything I was feeling. When we got to the market he just looked lost for words and I told him to go in and leave me in the car to calm down. When he came back he brought the tiniest little black kitten with him. He told me how sorry he was for all that I was going through and that he knew he couldn't make it better but he could at least give me a little baby (even just a fur baby) to love right now and that we would have a baby to keep one day.

That was my turning point, after getting all that out I just started feeling hopeful again. I am way overly attached to my cat and people tease me about it without really knowing why I love him so much and my DH refers to him as our child lol.

That went much longer then I thought, my point was just that I know sometimes it doesn't feel like it but I always feel there is light at the end of the tunnel now and I know you will get there one day but until you do you feel however you want and don't be sorry for it.


----------



## Cilnia

Awesome Yum!!! Sounds super good :) Will you retest tomorrow???


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thank you ladies, god i love you girls. 

Laura, i am blown away by your story and your strength to go through all that alone. I am so sorry for your loss hun. And I absolutly love your oh for turning your darkness around with a little fur baby. Thank you for sharing, it means a lot to me that you would share that with us, to try and help me. xxx 

Dont feel like im mean but sometimes its just so hard seeing you all meet your milestones in your pregnancies without me :( And its moments like this that i see regardless if im preg or not with you girls you are with me. xx
Thank you


----------



## MrsKA

Awww Sal i'm sorry you are having a hard time, I know I found it hard when I saw my two friends advancing in their pregnancies (we were all due within 8 weeks of each other) and a friend from church who was only one week ahead of me. Seeing her bump and knowing that that was what I was meant to look like was gutting. Just hang in there it will happen ! I know hearing that doesn't make things better but that is what helped me, knowing that I wouldn't never have another baby it was just that I would have to wait a little longer. 

YAH YUM ! can't wait to see another test !

I'll post a pic soon


----------



## trying412011

Sal im sorry I didn't mean to upset u. 
Yum I'm so so so excited for u I hope this is it.
Mrska I wanna c that belly lol

Afm period is here for sure, I dnt kno what I want to do this month i wanna keep charting so I can c when I ovulate but I do want to have a break. Ohhh I don't kno. Dh and I are having our 4 year anniversary on the 23rd of August and just saw that's when I could possibly be ovulating maybe we will get lucky there and Concieve on our anniversary that would be nice.

Anyway have a great day ladies talk To u all soon yum can't wait for u to test again :)


----------



## MrsKA

Hahaha here it is in all its massiveness !

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/17weeks2.jpg


----------



## trying412011

Awwwww so cute that's a beautiful belly >.<


----------



## trying412011

R u having one or 2 lo


----------



## MrsKA

HAHAHAHA you would think 2 right !


----------



## trying412011

Yeah for sure have a had u/s done yet to check I there is only one in there


----------



## MrsKA

Hahaha yep ive had around 8 u/s this pregnancy definitely only one


----------



## trying412011

Wow u must have a big baby oh we'll if I was showing that early I would b loving it enjoy that baby belly show it off lol


----------



## Laura617

MrsK - that is a beautiful belly!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska - adorable baby bump!!! and I agree with trying, it looks like multiples! lol


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA, holly molly!! What a beautiful bump you got! Time really flies! 

Yum, congratulations! Wow, it is finally happening! So very exciting! Wanna see that first test though :) it's been a tradition here :)

Sal, I totally get the angry and jealous part, and I am pretty sure I would have same feeling for a long time if I'd lost my child in your circumstances. But I can really envision all of us congratulating you again on your bfp and cheering you on during your journey! It will happen, I just know it. 

Trying, taking the whole month off probably sounds really bad, but maybe if you convince yourself you are not trying, but really do the deed often :) kinda like trick your mind, just so it doesn't affect you so much... When will you know whether you can/need to start medication? Cause if it's just Clomid, than you would need to take it in the beginning of your cycle...

AFM, nothing new really. Thinking to order a fetal doppler. Never thought I'd need it by this point, but still can't feel anything, plus I think it will be fun for my son to try finding the heartbeats :)


----------



## Cilnia

Wow what a beautiful bump! I dont think its too big or anything! Looks cute .


try, know what also helps? Not charting the first 10/15 days. And then you can start, so you can see when you o.


----------



## sallyhansen76

WHOA MRska that is a beautiful belly, but yes, i def wasnt expecting this big. Although def take advantage of it. Its gorgeous!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hey girls I'm really down today. Last night there was a heated argument about pregnancies, birth control, and abortion. As I was saying what I know factual wise and experience along with many women I know's experience, i was told that I'm an ignorant child because I do not have children of my own yet. In my opinion, using "I'm a parent and you're not so I know more" is a very poor argument, and not just that but heartbreaking as well. As a nanny and babysitter, I know what its like with children. I know the difference between the I really am in need of something fussy, and the fussy to want attention. I know that feeling you get in your heart when a baby or child smiles, to get the heart renching pain when they cry, especially being put down for a nap, to have a baby look up at you in wonder as you feed them the bottle, or to come up with a clever way for toddlers to want to eat what you serve them, to see the twinkle in their eye when they know something or learn something for the first time, to go into a world that they dream up, to be looked up and admired like a hero and also to be looked at as a villain when they don't get their way, to know you won't be sleeping in for the next 18 years, to be their taxi, maid, chef, nurse etc, to be their rock and comfort when the world falls apart or when they're sick, and to know you'd do anything to keep them safe and hurt anyone who tries to hurt them. No I'm not a mother yet, but it doesn't mean I don't know what it means to love a child. And in a fair argument, I wouldn't tell a teacher who hasn't had kids of their own that they don't know what they're talking about, nor would I tell a daycare person or a nanny who haven't had children. To people who haven't easily had children, who may never have them, that is the worst insult to ever be spoken. And its ignorant as well. Sorry girls, had to get that off my chest, it really affected me last night to the point I broke down in tears. So I'm sorry for this little rant. and of course this isn't directed at any of you girls! lol so please don't take any offense!


----------



## LouiseSix

Yum - so sorry that you felt that way but what a beautiful post I had tears in my eyes reading it. Unfortunately some people do think that becomming a parent makes them the wisest person in the world. No doubt before they had children they had a different strategy for communicating their arrogance!

I have everything crossed for you - I'm amazed you can wait until Sat to test again x

Trying - sorry to hear about AF. Maybe try having a break and trying to have sex 3 - 4 times a week which should cover ov.

Mrs Ka - love your bump!

AFM - saw the doc yesterday and found out I've got a viral infection so hopefully I will just start to feel sick and tired from pregnancy soon rather than being ill!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Louise - thank you hun! It's just so hard for people who look at me and think that I don't know what it's like and to judge me based off of no children is wrong. And I'm so sorry about your infection!! I hope it clears up and you get to feeling as right as rain again!


----------



## trying412011

Yum ur chart us looking really good fingers crossed Hun :)


----------



## Cilnia

I agree on everything Yum. You've described it perfectly, it's worth writing it on a piece of paper and keeping it for forever. 
I've been around children also, my cousins. They basically live(d) with me and my parents so i took care of them quite often. I think i did, and still do, a good job with them. I once said this to 2 moms, and they said: 'ohh just wait till you have your own children , it's sooo different'... yeh... probably.. but still, can't i just be happy to think i'll be an okay and fun mom because my cousins do so well with me?! Sigh.

Awh Louise! how aweful... hope you will feel better soon. did they give you something for it ? Good luck hun!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - Yea, the thing is I've taken care of a foster child from 5 months till he was a year and a half old. I know what it's like on a daily basis with a child. but of course the person who said this has never met me, nor would they ever KNOW that I did that, so I guess ignorance is bliss right? lol And I still wanna see your bump darlin!

Trying - my chart is looking good and I'm getting nervous to take a test and see a negative again.

As for me - so girls, yesterday I had some cramps, i feel like AF is just around the corner...I mean I dunno I could be wrong but I've pretty much already given up on this cycle in a sense lol


----------



## LouiseSix

Yum I sending positive thoughts to you. Will you still wait until Saturday to test?


----------



## ja123

MrsKA - I think you look really cute! Definitely not "big" - just a cute baby bump 

Yum - fingers crossed for you!

Trying - I agree with the other ladies who have suggested taking a cycle off (but at the same time, I know that's easy for us to say, right? Hope none of us come off as preachy). I think there really is something to be said for the impact of stress/anxiety on conception - in addition to stories people have mentioned about couples trying to conceive with no luck then getting pregnant during the "off" cycle, I know two families from my childhood that struggled for years to get pregnant, ended up adopting and then got pregnant right after the adopted child joined their family! So best case scenario, you could get lucky but either way, maybe it's just a good time to focus on you and give yourself a well-deserved break.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Ja - thanks hun! And I think I speak for everyone by saying I really wanna see your bump hun!

Louise - Thanks hun, and yes, I'm still gonna wait lol, I just want to get as close as possible to when AF is due and if it's a negative then I'll know AF is gonna show.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies, Thought i would get everyone included here on something to pass the time. 
Nothing has been confirmer yet, but everything is in order for the house. We even were approved for the full amount of the house, instead of 3000$ less. So worst case scenerio we can offer asking price. 

Anyways, im looking for painting colors for the three bedrooms. 
Babys room would be small, and im debating beige, light brown, or green (light or darker). I am in love with jungle theme Any ideas? Opinions. (if u want photos of the room now i ll pm them to you)

Also main bedroom our bed comforter is beige with a line of red and im wondering what color to pain walls (shades are brown) wondering if painting one wall red behind bed would be nice with beige walls...what you think. Or brown, or beige.

And computer room. OH wants blue for sure...again i can send pics. But im not sure if i should go dark or light blue. or light blue white on top (walls are separated half way with a molding) Again a super tiny room

:) Any opinions would be nice! :)


----------



## MrsKA

Yum did I read it wrong I though you had got a very faint positive already ? 2-3 days after that test you should get a darker result ?


----------



## Cilnia

Don't give up just yet Yum! You got a faint pos.... i feel pretty good about this 

Sal: send me!!!! :) i want to see! How wonderful you were approved for the full amount. Now everything seems right on track here. 

I like red with beige. I think it will work. Just be careful to pick out a GOOD red, as there are a lot of reds that look good but actually turn out pink on the wall. So if you can get a sample first, i would use that.


----------



## Cilnia

And yes, Ja123 - we want to see your bump!!!!


----------



## ja123

Oh geez, Yum, I missed the part about you having already had a faint positive! You are a stronger person than me for being able to wait to test - I wouldn't have the willpower!

And I know - I'm bad for not having posted a bump pic. I've meant to, but each time I've seen a pic of me lately I've really disliked it and haven't wanted to post it for all to see! And this isn't just a pregnancy thing - I am always super picky about pictures - my husband want ever let me hold his digital camera because he's afraid I'll delete all of them!


----------



## sallyhansen76

LOL Ja we ve been dying to see it for MONTHS! Stop it im sure its a gorgeous belly! 

Yes i agree with everyone that yum is friggen strong, i d be testing 3 times a day by now!!
I know in my heart shes preg, im just waiting for her to figure it out ;)


----------



## Cilnia

Ja: seriously? you once send me pics in the beginning, and my god... you are gorgeous!! You can send your bump pic in a PM if you want :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

I agree cil, she is gorgeous!


----------



## katrus78

Come on, Ja, lol, don't be shy, just one pick!

Yum, I am feeling positive about your bfp! Af - stay way!!!!!

Sal, it's funny you mentioned the paint colors, as I just spent two evenings picking a color for my new office. It is green. Be careful with the blue for the computer room. I have blue walls in the living room, but don't like it anymore, I wish it was a different kind of blue, or a different color. I like beige, or kind of golden sandy color for the bedroom, and you can always brighten it up with some paintings. I love kind of mossy green for baby's room, but I have also seen some lighter more vibrant greens that I liked. Oh, yeah, congratulations, of corse, on the approved loan!!!


----------



## katrus78

Ok, I also gotta ask for your opinion, girls. I am still thinking about the second girl's name. The first one will be Madeleine for sure. The second name has been such a struggle! Been through many choices, but don't like most of them enough to name my child that. So, my sister has a daughter named Anastasia, and I kinda like it as it is a Russian name. In Russian, the short for Anastasia is Nastya, which in English sounds like Nasty... Not too great ... so most girls whose name is Anastasia who come to US, end up calling themselves Stacy for short. I don't really like that name either. I wold probably end up calling her Annie, but is it that terrible to name my child same as my sister? Please tell me honestly.


----------



## Laura617

Yum - my fingers remain crossed for you and like others I wouldn't have the will power to wait but completely understand your reason.

Kat - I love the name Anastasia and for some reason I always thought I would be Ana for short but Annie is nice as is Nastya. There was a pretty well known Olympian with the name Nastya so I think it's become more accepted (at least here).
I woul however ask your sister how she feels. We have picked and boys and girls name and am so tempted to post it on Facebook as I don't want to share lol although I wouldn't really be upset.


----------



## Laura617

Oh and afm I am sick :-(. I felt like I was getting the start of a bladder infection on Sunday so Monday I called my OB and they had me come in Tuesday to leave a urine sample and went ahead and put me on some antibiotics.
I have never had a uti like this. The right side of my lower abdomen and back are really tender and achie which OB said is probably just part of it. Well I started the meds and today it doesn't hurt when I pee but every other part of my body hurts. I feel fluish, my back hurts, my head hurts and now I'm running a fever (101.2 a moment ago) that comes down with Tylenol.
I'm just not sure now if it's all related or this is new.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska - the faint positives have happened to me before and then they faded away and I got my AF, so I'm waiting to test closer to when AF is due, if its dark, then I am, if not it could have been a false positive or a chemical pregnancy.

Kat - I like annie, and I agree nastya sounds too close to nasty.

Sally - love the jungle theme idea!


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls so yesterday I was cooking caramel tart and I opened up the tin of boiling caramel an it went straight in my face and burnt me it hurt so bad I was the only one home so had to call the ambulance and then had to go to hospital today my eye is bit swollen and u can see couple of burn marks on my face near my eye but all good :). Anyway 
yum I think u got it in the bag darl I think u should test ur chart is looking great and cramps like af way before period is due is a really good sign I kno ur scared to see negative but it's looking really good :). How is everyone else I wanna c more belly pics Kat u should be getting pretty round now :)

Btw my temp was real low the smorning 35.5 I think that might be from the morphine though cause I had quite a bit for pain


----------



## ja123

Aww, thanks for the nice comments ladies! You make me feel better - I just got home from a get together at a friends house where I met another woman who's pregnant. When I asked her due date and she responded that it's 3 WEEKS BEFORE MINE, my jaw nearly hit the ground because she seriously looks like half as pregnant as me! But anyway, I will get my act together and post a bump pic, I promise :)

Kat, I love both of those names and think Ana or Annie would be really cute as a nickname. But I guess it would just depend on what your sister would think about your using that name?


----------



## ja123

eek, Trying - so sorry about your burn! I didn't see that before posting my last note. I bet that was both scary and painful. Hope it heals up fast!


----------



## katrus78

Oh, right, I forgot to say, my sister said she doesn't mind at all, especially because she doesn't like that name and only called her daughter Anastasia because her husband wanted to name their daughter that name ( he died when my sister was 3 months pregnant, they didn't know at the time that they would have a girl, but this was the only name he liked for a girl). Plus, my sister lives in Russia, and I live in US. 

Trying, gush, I am so sorry, how are you feeling now? How scary! You must have freaked out! Too bad there was no one home to help you! :(


----------



## ja123

You know what, then? If she doesn't mind and you like the name, I think you should go with it. I can't totally speak for what I'd do in your situation, but that's mostly because I know my sister would pitch a fit, ha! But especially with the two of you living in different countries and if you will use a nickname too - why not, honestly?


----------



## katrus78

Thanks, Ja! I also want to know what kind of short name you would expect a girl with this name to have? If you had a co-worker with this name, what is the first short name for her that jumps to your mind? Is it Stacy? Anna? Annie? Does it sound like an African-American name? Please please be honest! I trust you girls.


----------



## ja123

I think it's a really pretty name. Do you pronounce it Anna-STAYS-ya or Ahna-STAHS-ya (or another way)? The nickname I'd think of would probably depend on the pronunciation. As for any type of ethnic origin - I would think Russian or Eastern European probably, however I don't think it sounds so much so that anyone would be overly focused on that. All in all, I think it's pretty :)


----------



## katrus78

Madeleine is a feminine given name. It is a form of Magdalene, well-known because of Saint Mary Magdalene, which is thought to mean "from Magdala". 


Anastasia is a female form of the Greek male name Anastasius/Anastasios, meaning "resurrection." The name, and its male counterpart, were often given to Greek children born around December 2 or around Easter during the early days of Christianity. It is the name of several early saints. Anastasia of Sirmium, a 2nd century Christian saint martyred at Sirmium, is commemorated during the second Mass on Christmas Day each year according to the traditional calendar of the Roman Catholic Church.

I got these from Wikipedia,and it feels nice that both names come from strongly religious backgrounds, although I am not religious at all, lol :) and the part about that name being given to children born in December, kinda cool, as this is about when they will come :) I am starting to convince myself I love it, as you can probably tell :)


----------



## MrsKA

Yeah same question is it Ana - stay - zia or Ana - star - zia ( I may be pronouncing weirdly with my kiwi accent lol) maybe you could pronounce it differently to your sister ? if she doesn't mind that's cool but will there be confusion amongst family whenever Anastasia is referred to ? would you mind if she got mistaken for your sisters daughter and vice versa in conversation with family ?


----------



## katrus78

I would pronounce it Ana-stay-zia (not sure how to write the pronunciation). I wish I could just say it for you! Ummm, my sister's daughter is always referred to as Nastya in family conversations, so I would try to make up a different short version in Russian, like Tasya, or Asya... My mom will not like the idea of having two granddaughters under the same name, but I would really try to americanize that name as much as possible. 
I also just figured out Madeleine and Anastasia both have 9 letters in them :) kinda cool, eh?


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls thx it's getting better not to sore atm btw loving the names they are beautiful :)


----------



## Cilnia

Trying: ouch! Must have hurt... Glad it turned out okay, could have been much worse!! 

Laura: wow you got it good... how awful :( Antibiotica should work fast, so should be better soon. Atleast the pain while peeeing is gone now. Good luck!! Do you have help in the house so you can sleep and rest?

Kat: I like the names! I wouldn't be too thrilled if my sister (in my case brother) would pick the same name, but i think it's really cool your sister doesn't mind! Especially with the nicknames, i don't think it should be confusing. You get to name your child once, so make sure you pick a name you really really like :) Anna/Ana/Annie is a great nick. 

I'm having a hard time picking out boys names... I have one now, Raven. OH likes it, but doesn't know if we should pick this name. I really want this name, so i hope it will be this name. Either boy or girl.. but i want a second name, and there is no other name i like! lol....


----------



## trying412011

so girls, i have decided that im going to stop trying to fall pregnant. I was at the doctor today and when they done my blood test on me 8 weeks ago it was 21, well he done another one on me last week and it has dropped to 7. If i was to fall pregnant there is a very high risk of me loosing it because i dnt have enough iron, i do not want to have to go through that pain so im stopping with the charting and all the trying to concieve stuff im actually really scared of falling pregnant now i want to be able to care for my baby right from the start so i need to get my iron up , my doctor has taken another blood test today to check my hemaglobin. Im still going to stay on bnb to watch u ladies with all ur pregnancies and praying that yum ur pregnant please test soon.

anyway good luck with everything girls xoxo


----------



## Cilnia

awh trying, that's so sad.. but it is a very wise choice you made. First you healthy, then baby healthy. Did the doc give you iron tablets? When i was young i had lots of problems with my iron too. I hope it will be better soon so you can start again! We'll be here for you, like we are for everyone :) Big hug!!


----------



## trying412011

thx cil well thats the weird part i was taking iron tablets id been taking them for 6 weeks so my iron should have gone up but it went down and yes i dnt want to give my baby a bad start so i have to be healthy first...:hugs:


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - ouch I'm so sorry for your burns!! Also with iron, I know I've been there once when I almost became anemic. Eat a lot of steaks, that really boosts your iron levels a lot!

Kat - Love the names hun, so beautiful!!

Cil - I've always loved that name Raven, it really does fit either a boy or girl!

As for me: Temp dropped a lil, but it's only 11dpo. Not too worried. But it also could have been because the air was on all last night and I was hardly covered in the blankets.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Trying, sorry for the burns. Ouchie be careful lady we need you around here. ;) And im sorry your iron is being frustrating! I ll say like yum eat lots of steak!

kat absolutely love the names :) and i personally wouldn t want the same name as my sisters daughter, but if you live different country guess doesnt realyl matter. ;)

And cil i already told you i love raven!! wish i d thought of that first ;)  jk


----------



## Cilnia

Lol i dont mind anyone using that name hun!! Except relatives or close friends from here.. I would be pissed lol!

Oh just came with a name he loves. Axel or Axle. What do you think? It's named after a great drummer he looks up to. I kind of like the flow of the name. Raven Axel/Axle don't know about the spelling.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohhh good choice and does go smoothly. I like axel better for a boy than a girl. And no i wotn use it, i ll feel like im stealing it. Already our names are the same, lol, would be too funny if our kids had the same name  hahaha


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - love that name! Although, me being the giant nerd that I am, everytime I hear the name Axel I think of Kingdom Hearts lol but I think that with Raven it does flow very nicely!


----------



## Cilnia

Stealing? Noo!! Lol never! Your way too cool, I could never be mad about it - it would be even awesome. Would be funny considering our names are indeed the same. Hihi.

Yum, doesn't matter! Kind of cool actually, were kind of nerds too lol. Oh is a daily gamer :p

Looks like we have a winner then... If its a boy.


----------



## MrsKA

Trying sorry to hear that hun ! if you can stomach it liver is really good for boosting iron and spinach ! I use spinach leaves as a base for salads and its yummy !


----------



## katrus78

Cil, name Raven is great, suits you actually well! Not so keen on Axel, it reminds me of a term in algebra lol)) maybe I'm a nerd, so scratch it :)


----------



## MrsKA

Axel just reminds me of Axel Rose and 80's rock hehehe


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mrska, thats exactly what i thought. I have to admit i love 80s rock music and GnR are one of my top bands. So it is normal for me to think of axel rose, but its not a good simetry because hes a real a**hole.  

But Cil your guy wont be a meanie!! ;)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hey girls, tested this morning, :bfn: now just waiting for AF arrive unless a miracle happens. but oh well....


----------



## katrus78

Ooh, Yum, this is crazy unfair!! I am so sorry, hun...


----------



## sallyhansen76

What yum?!! Noooo! Uuuugghhh soo frustrating! im soo sorry hun :hugs:
But its not over yet (i know i know same speach every month, but seriously it isnt!!! xxxx)


----------



## Cilnia

I'm so sorry Yum..... :(


----------



## Yumenoinu

It's okay girls, really, :) I really had the mindset that it wasn't going to be this cycle so I wouldnt be disappointed. And I'm not because of how I thought of it. It'll happen one of these days, still thinking about that dream I had a few month back with the date June 20th that repeated 3 times. Maybe it was a sign telling me I will be here in the next couple months?


----------



## trying412011

Naww sorry yum I thought this was it for u. I kno how u feel darl.
Afm I feel so much more relaxed knowing im not trying anymore I hope it happenes in the mean time but I really want my iron up I'm so scared of having a mc just hearing the pain from sal and other women who have been through it I dnt want to go there. So gotta get the iron up even oh is really worried about it being so low he said that he is glad I havent fallin Pregnant because he doesn't want to loose the baby either.
Anyway girls off to work soon talk later :)


----------



## Laura617

hi ladies, i'm having one of the worst days possible and just thought i needed to share with someone. I will apologize in advance if this is a downer or upsets anyone as thats really not my intent.

I shared a story the other day of my mc and how I got my kitty. Well today my wonderful kitty Oliver Died. It was so sudden, he hadn't been sick or acting odd. He has regular vet checks and never anything wrong. Right after my husband left for work Oliver came and sat by my feet then suddenly he fell over, I got on the floor with him not sure what was wrong and he started seizing. I held him, I didn't know what to do, I didn't know why this was happening and I just hoped the fit would stop, it slowly did and he stopped breathing in my arms. I just screamed, I called hubby who rushed home from work, completely crushed. We took him to be cremated and will get his ashes back in about 2 weeks. I am in such grief and I know most people will think "its just a cat" but to us it wasn't, it was our baby, the best cat in the entire world and there is now a huge hole in a lives :cry::cry:


----------



## Yumenoinu

aww Laura I'm so sorry for your loss. I understand he wasn't just a cat, I consider my cat my baby too and I'll be devastated when she leaves. :( I wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## katrus78

Laura, I am so sorry! I wonder what in the world really happened to Oliver? He was still just a kitty, right, I mean, not a grown cat? This is so strange. When I read yor post, one thought was on my mind. Maybe god sent you this kitty to just get you through until you do get your baby, and now you are getting one, maybe his purpose in this life was over? I am so sorry, sending you big hugs!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Awww laura im so so sorry. I think we all here know that he was not just a cat and all are sending u hugs. IT is a loss, whether a person or animal we love our pets unconditionally. Imm thinking of you hun. Im sorry u had to live through that. Poor guy.. Im sending u a HUGE hug!


----------



## Laura617

Thank you ladies, means a lot to me. And Kat yes he was still young. He was 6 years old so should have had a lot of life left to live. DH had discussed what we would do when he passed but we never imagined it would be so soon or that I would be holding him as he slipped away.
I had to goto my cousins baby shower this evening (wouldn't have missed it even though I'm sad) and managed to do ok but as soon as I walked in to my house with no Oli waiting to greet me I just lost it all over again. Whatever the reason he was here or is gone now he was loved very much and will be missed so much.


----------



## Cilnia

Im.actually crying now... I have 3 babies and cant even imagine losing One.... Omg Im so sorry for your loss hun.... I can understand what a hole it left in your lives. I'm glad kitty had a wonderful live with you and got to go in peace in your arms. The arms he trusts... I'm so sorry hun.. big hug!


----------



## ja123

So sorry, Laura. Oliver sounds like a very special family member. Although I'm sure it was painful for you, I'm glad for him that as he was experiencing his seizure or whatever happened you were able to hold him. Sending hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## Laura617

Thank you all, your kind words have helped. I feel like I brought our thread down here.

So maybe we can have an update on how everyone is doing?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well, if you want news from me....
We started negociations for the house on sunday, and this afternoon it was confirmed that they accepted our offer. :) So now we hvae ONE step left, and thats to complete the approval at the bank. Its pre-approved which means only a 95% guarante of approval. So fingers crossed everyone!! :) Im soo nervous its unbelievable! hhaha


----------



## katrus78

Oh, no, Laura, you are fine to share anything, sad or happy. One thing I loke about our thread is that it's not completely baby or ttc related, and we can talk about anything :hugs:

Sal, omg, I am so excited for you!!! Getting your own house is such a big step in anyone's life, and it's so cool! It's also one step closer to baby :) Cheers!

AFM, I had an anatomy scan this morning, everything is great, they confirmed it was two girls, and no signs for downs or anything. Can't say it was a super enjoable experience (well, maybe for the first 20 minutes), cause for most of it (about 2 hours) I was very very uncomfortable, from lying down on my back for so long. And when they allowed me to turn on my left side, I couldn't see the monitor, and was still not well. Mostly I was getting very lightheaded and a little nauseous. And my doc, again, was in his usual grumpy mood... I kinda feel like he doesn't like me or something, although I try not to bother him too much with questions or anything. Maybe he is like this to everyone, kinda sad cause he does this for living, and he should at least try to be a little more cheerful when he knows most women really look forward to these appointrments...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww kat YAy!! So happy everything lokos great!! Cant wait to see those little faces. Have any photos?? Ur the furthest ahead (apart from ja and would be nice to see) 
And you are at v day now! yay! congrads. 
Im sorry your dr sounds like a grinch. Maybe try telling him...or not.  I probably wouldnt be shy to say hes being a douch especially with my preg hormones.  haha 
But thats me...i have a big mouth sometimes! ;)


----------



## Cilnia

No you haven't Laura! You can say anything here, bad or good :) Are you doing a lil bit okay now? 

Sal: yaaay a tiny congratulations from me! But still not 100% so not the full one..... we'll get to that  How great! steps closer and closer.... whoohoo

Kat: great to here everything was fine with the little princess girls! Maybe the doc is just that kind of person? Sad.. he would be lot more happy if he would at least smile  wow it took 2 hours hm? well of course, an hour a baby :) 

Afm:
bought a maternity pants.. i had to, my belly has really popped and it hurts wearing normal trousers. I can zip them up, but when i move or bend it hurts my stomach - it shouldn't hurt so no more old pants for me. :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay for upgrading to mat pants...i think its time for belly pic!!


----------



## katrus78

Thank you girls :) Sal, I thought v-day is 24 weeks? I am still 4 weeks away from that. I do have the pics, but they kinda look like little monkeys (for real), so I was hesitating to share lol. Sonographer said it's just the angle. I wanted to say "well, than get a different angle where they look normal" but from my observation, they looked like that in all angles :) She offered a pic of the faces streight up, no profile, but they looked like a skeletal aliens, kinda scary lol, so i said no thanks :) Can't wait for them to come out so that I can see for myself they look like normal babies :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

sal - yay!! congrats hunni so excited for you!

Kat - yay for a great scan! sorry your doctor is a jerk :/

Cil - yes, definitely time for a belly pic!!

as for me - well girls, I don't wanna bring the mood back down, but found out it was a Miscarriage again (i had one back in 2009) I knew because it felt the same and I passed it today...it hurts really bad. but at the same time, i'm still positively thinking and DH and I are thinking about going to the fertility clinic next month. just want our baby...


----------



## katrus78

Oh wow Yum, so sorry to hear that... Can't wait to hear what your clinc will have to say.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh no yum!!!! Im so so sorry hun!! :hugs: Fuck why does this happen?! Im so so sorry hunni


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hi Ladies! I've been so busy - feel like I've missed so much.

Laura - I am so, so sorry about your kitty. If that happened with one of my dogs I would just be absolutely devastated, I cannot imagine. :cry: 

Yum - Geez, that's so unfair!! I don't understand. :( I hope you will go see a fertility specialist and update us! Sometimes it takes a while to get in, so you might call and see how long the wait time is. 

Kat - Yay! Only a few weeks until v-day and GREAT news from your anatomy scan, so happy to hear everything looks peachy keen with the babies. 

Cil - Maternity pants are soooo much more comfy, yes?? I am so happy to have mine. :) 

Sal - I saw that things seem to be falling into place w the house!! Did you figure out paint colors?

Trying - Did you decide to chart this month? I hope you get your bub soon!!

Hope everyone else is okay - I didn't have time to read back through all of the posts. 

AFM: Been working sporadic shifts with lots of nights and other time-occupying stuff. I'm exhausted! Friday I start 8 days of 12 hour shifts w/o a day off. Wah wah wah. 

Babies are doing good as far as I can tell - I'm getting much bigger. From 14 wks to now (19 wks) has been such a big change! Can't fit into much non-maternity stuff now (a couple pairs of shorts that were too big pre-preg and some of my longer shirts), but luckily I've been able to wear scrubs the past couple weeks, which is nice. I'm feeling them move a LOT! They've both kicked my hand now, hubs is getting jealous - hope he catches them soon!

My anatomy scan is 2 wks away. Fx for good news! Regular Ob appt tomorrow (no ultrasound - just measuring uterus size and listening to doppler heart beat). 

Hope everyone else is doing great, I didn't purposely leave anyone out in my comments, just scrolled back through the past page or two.


----------



## Cilnia

I'm so sorry Yum... Hope the clinic can help in any way..

Bump: bump pic!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Bump, you better not burn yourself out! you and kat are both running and working like crazy and are cooking 2 BEANS!!! Give urself some time to relax and dont tire yourself out too mcuh


----------



## katrus78

It really has been crazy lately at work. They still haven't hired anyone to replace me in my old building, so I am stuck managing both buildings for a couple of more weeks. Arrghhh!!! But on a good note, my mom is coming from Russia next Tuesday, and she will help me out a lot around the house and with cooking too :) 

How is the rest of the crew doing? Louise, Cil, MrsKA?


----------



## katrus78

Oh, and here are my scan pics from that 20 weeks scan:

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/d28a76ff58aa06ef72634377f2fa4c21.jpg

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/e5cc9a096bcfe62e1eae4c553e1489ab.jpg

The weight were 403g and 374g, which puts them at 46% and 35%.

I also wanted to share an awesome painting I found when I was shopping for some paintings for my new office. I couldn't not buy it, I just had to have it, and it was super cheap too!

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/e0ff1239a0aa59306f15bf65029ed37f.jpg


----------



## Laura617

Yum - I love your positive attitude, you ladies are so strong. I am so sorry for the loss though :hugs:

Kat - lovely pics and I really like that painting. So nice that your mom will be coming to visit so hopefully you get some rest.

Sal - so exciting about the house, when will you know 100%?

BBA - how fun that they have kicked your hand! DH was resting his hand on my belly last night and he felt a tiny little wiggle but only once.

Cil - I am doing ok, still sad and sometimes it hits me and I just start crying but I imagine it will get easier as time goes by and just raw at the moment. 
So fun that you bough maternity pants, I always think mat pants are so cute.

Oh I forgot to say that I did end up starting a journal and added it to my sig.


----------



## MrsKA

Sorry ladies I am around ! I have been reading, we are moving this Saturday so am packing and cleaning and I want to cry. I have been packing for weeks but it's still always a mad rush at the end. Will come back and do a proper reply on Monday after my scan yah !


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mrska Moving, how exciting!! :)
kat Love the scans gorgeous, and that painting is absolutely PERFECT! :) xxxx
Where is everyone today??
afm i ll know about the house officially monday. Uhhh its soo long to know for sure. Driving me bonkers.  Im still working on OH to start trying as soon as we move. still unsure which way hes leaning. But im thinking it is perhaps possible...


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sally - hope you get the house hun!

Kat - LOVE the pics! And that painting is beautiful and really fits you right now!

I wonder how trying is??

bba - take it easy hun!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Uhhh, just a little frustrating. Im getting closer and closer to november which is scaring the bejeezus out of me. And to top it off next week should have been the start of my prenatal classes. I just got a phone call, reminding me to go. Jee thanks for the REMINDER!
also, i keep getting samples in the mail from different companies. Formula and stuff, because my pernatal classes signs u up to lots of different places. Diapers, forumla, a diaper bag...bottles...uhhh just makes me frustrated and sad. :(


----------



## Cilnia

Kat: what cute scans!! Love the painting. Where will you put it?

Sal: awh... but keep in mind you will be needing those things soon!! The reminder is frustrating and hurtful... but you will have your baby soon hun ! Things are starting to go positive for you!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yes i agree, they are, and generally i am happier. The wound is still there but small, its just liek these things are trying to re-open a wound im trying to heal and deal with. 

Also, i got another promotion.  this one with a small raise but LOTS more work. Good news wont have to deal with shit clients anymore, so im hapyp :)


----------



## katrus78

Sal, congrats, every little step is still a step forward, good job! And about baby things, just keep collecting them cause I agree you will need them for sure very soon!


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls how r u all sad to hear sad news yum hope doc helps u soon. How is everyone doing sorry haven't been on in a while.
I'm doing pretty good I don't feel as stressed anymore I just feel scared about falling then having a mc :( iv had asthma for 5 weeks totally sucks, but doc says when I get better he wants me to start my b12 shots one every week for 6 weeks and see how that goes. Mum seems to think that's a major issue to y I'm not concieving cause iron is so low. The hospital rang me the other week about my laporoscopy but they asked if oh had done is 2nd sperm test yet and I said no he is doing it this week so he will call me next week most likely to see if it's been done hopefully I can say yes and then they will tell me when my lap will be and then hopefully more answers. 
I miss talking with u all but trying to avoid bnb for a while.
Btw Kat beautiful baby pics they are looking very healthy :)
Talk soon ladies lots of hugs :)


----------



## Laura617

Trying - glad you popped in with an update hun. Understand about avoiding bnb but just know we are all here when you want. I am glad you are feeling less stressed and hope everything gets worked out for you so you can get a super healthy start when you ttc again.

Sal - I would keep all those samples and things set aside too but completely get how that can just knock you back when you get them. :hugs: and yay for another promotion you must be one hard working woman!

nothing to report from me today. Waiting for my appointment on Tuesday (not my scan yet boo) and starting to plan my sons birthday. I want to cry that my baby will be 2 next month.


----------



## katrus78

Just wanted to report I finally started feeling at least flutters, or whatever it's called, basically some tiny movement! Mostly when I sit and lean a little forward, or lay down on my side. Also, I now mastered finding both heartbeats on my Doppler, after a few days of struggling with it. Today, even my son found it on his on on my belly :) 
Been to the dentist today for simple cleaning, and laying on my back after 10 min felt so bad that I nearly cancelled the whole thing. Thank god the dentist was very understanding and not annoyed at all at me interrupting him every few minute to sit up and breath. 
In general, it still feels surreal that I am even pregnant. I don't think it sunk in yet all the way.


----------



## MrsKA

Just popping in super quick ! we are pretty much totally moved in now but OMG stress and now my scan is tomorrow !!! I am super super nervous about health and gender yikes !!! will fill you all in tomorrow !


----------



## katrus78

Mrska, I saw your thread about the gender pressure, and omg how I understand! Although I didnt have pressure about the gender from other people, but I myself had a super strong preference, and it drove me nuts. I wish you all the best for tomorrow, hun. Let us know right away!


----------



## Laura617

Mrsk - good luck at your scan. Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) Keep us posted Mrska. 
Kat Sooo excited for u! Soon they will be kicking enough to see on the outside.  hee hee Im happy u are starting to feel something now. :)
AFM get the FINAL answer for th house today. At any time. everything else has been completed. Im soo freaking nervous, i feel like i hvae soo much riding on this. lol Ok calming down.  
I ll keep u all posted. Wish us luck!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ok so we got our answer.....and....

WE GOT IT!! :) we will officially be owners as of the 1st of NOVEMBER!! :)


----------



## Laura617

Sal - YAYYYYY!!! I'm so happy or you, that's super exciting! Congrats!


----------



## katrus78

Omg, Sal, soo cool!!!!!! Congrats!!! Very happy for you, girl!!!!! How awesome :)


----------



## ja123

Woo hoo! Congrats Sally!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Cilnia

Congrats hun!!!! What awesome news!!!! November is soooo fast, omg how exciting!!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - congratulations!!! :D so excited for you!!

Mrska - i wanna know the gender!!

Kat - eek so happy for you!! there will be a lot more movements your gonna feel soon enough! :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

SAL! SOOOOO HAPPY FOR Y'ALL!! That is just great news. :) 

Patiently waiting for updates from MrsKA. :)


----------



## MrsKA

Wooooohooooo SAL ! that is SUPER awesome !

Sorry its taken me so long, we have had problems with the internet connection since moving. Scan went well ! baby is nice and healthy, placenta was fine and all the organs looked good which was a massive relief for me as they had warned me that there could be problems. As for gender, the sonographer was pretty sure it was another wee girl but the view wasn't the best. I tend to believe her as I went to a private hospital where I know they only employ the top and most experienced staff but it wasn't really obvious like it was with my other two. I have attached the pic (i'm actually not even %100 sure that this is the potty shot as I didn't remember her even taking one but this was on the disc) so you can tell me what you think, I can't see any boy bits but I can't see any girl bits really either, well not as obviously as I could with my other two, her legs were never wide open enough I don't think. I can see two white lines but they look a little too straight and not close enough together and almost like parts of the legs? Or is this an obvious girl shot ?

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/girlbits.jpg


----------



## katrus78

Omg, I just felt one baby move on the outside!! It's so wicked! I let my son feel it too, and he was kinda freaked out lol :) so relieved it's finally happening, woohoo!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mrska, I am not too sure about the picture. If i had to choose id still say girl. But im not an expert. 
She looks healthy and shes going to be extremely lucky to have you as a mother. 
All of your little beans are. U are all wonderful women, and I am thrilled to see you all in this new step of a new life. :)

Kat, that is really AWESOME!! im so glad its finally happening for u!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Just thought id add, i updated my ticker!! :) xxx
Now i just need someone to sub-lease my apartment, and now that a whole other stress! Gosh, SOMEONE take the darn THING!  haha
How is everyone today no news??


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sally - SO happy for you hun! november is gonna seem like a lifetime away, but it'll come up real fast!

Kat - yay!!! :D glad you and your son could feel movements now!

Mrska - aww a girl!! yea, i can't tell either with the scan pic but if she thinks so the I hope so! :) have any names thought up yet?


----------



## Cilnia

Awesome you felt your babies Kat!! I'm actually feeling a lot of things too, i'm pretty sure it's not gas or anything. 

MrSka: I have no idea what i'm seeing.... lol! I'm so bad at seeing things on u/s.. but it would be super cute if it was another girly girl :)

I have a bump pic... this was at 14 weeks. It's even bigger now... :wacko: Why so fast? Usually it takes longer for a ftm right?

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/cilnia/imagehdjhdjhd..jpg


----------



## Yumenoinu

cil - adorable bump!!! looks like it's gonna be nothing but baby :)


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi!

Yum - so sorry to hear your news x
Kat - great that you are starting to feel your bubbas!
Mrs Ka - great scan but I have no idea about looking at them for gender so can't help!!!
Sal - great news about the house - things are really starting to turn around for you now x

AFM - haven't been on as have had connection probs. Still feel so ill. I have constant nausea and keep getting diarrhea as well as being ridiculously tired - completely different to my last pregnancy. Will have to post bump pic soon as I already have quite a bump even at 9 weeks - beginning to wonder how many babies are in there...!


----------



## LouiseSix

Cil cute bump!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aw cil that is a really cute bump pic!! :)

Louise, i hope that ms moves across quickly because lord knows it isnt fun!! 
:)


----------



## katrus78

Aaaww, Cil, such a cute bump pic! Thank you for sharing! Keep them coming!

Louise, waiting for your bump pic, and sorry about your ms and runs :( hope it will pass very soon.

AFM, my mom came yesterday, and it's already so great, she made lots of yummy food and cleaned our apartment, I mean really cleaned, not like I do lol :) 
Also, my raise has finally kicked in as of Monday, so I am anxious to see what my next paycheck will be :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

mmmm yummy food and clean apartment!! :) nothing better!! :) hee hee Glad your having a good time, and your mom is helping you out to have a little bit of well deserved rest. :)

ok now now, everyone should be posting belly pics. They grow soo fast...so we are missing pretty much everyone ;) 
I almost feel responsible that no one updating that much. Like next scans, and pics and stuff. (i am maybe reading too much into it) but i feel like the thread is loosing spark. Come on ladies, dont be shy! i waanna see bumps, complaints, wonderful moments, funny preg stories!! :) xxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katrus78

Hey, I am still here! I think our thread goes through stages of active and quiet. I will post a bump pic over the weekend. My feet are already swollen, and it hurts to walk for more than a few minutes. Also, I had another breathing attack this morning, it was at my new office with new staff, and to top it off, my boss's boss came into my office in the very worst moment :( I had to go do a walk through with them, but just couldn't. I was desparetly searching for a couch to lay down on but there wasn't one :( so I just half-layed on my side in a small chair and the attack passed after like 15 minutes. 

How is everyone else doing?

Sal, have you chosen the wall colors now?


----------



## sallyhansen76

oh no kat! i hope this gets better for you and doesnt happen to often. Im glad it is over now. xxxx

No hvaent decided yet. Still stressing about finding someone to take our apartment instead of enjoying preperations for our house.....uuggghh

I had a talk with oh today....about ttc again. Hoping he would be on board in the next few months instead he shut down on me completely...and i asked if we could get a new timeline...and he said....

" i just dont think our relationship is there yet"

i cant help but feel broken...sad...
I have this huge hole inside of me, waiting for the love i have for a child, my child. one with my oh. And it has grown x100 due to the loss. And i work soo damn hard making sure OH has everything he needs from me, in life and in our relationship, and i just feel a little jipped that the one thing i do want seems to go unanswered. 
So im stuck between being selfish and not trying to pessure him into such a big decision. 

uhhhggghh


----------



## katrus78

Oh, Sal, wow... I just don't get what else does he need from your relationship in order for him to be ready. Did he say? ...this is crazy unfair, and I really feel for you.


----------



## Cilnia

Kat: awh must be awful to have pain like that! If it gets too painful you have to take care of yourself.. you know that right? Maybe you won't be able to work as long as you are suppose to work... :( How long will your mom stay with you ? at least you get some help now! Yaay :)

Sal: darn.. i really thought this would be it! And yet he still manages to make things go bad. don't what else he needs??!??? :S


----------



## Yumenoinu

hey girls just checkin in!

Kat - I agree with Cil, you do need to take care of yourself! you have two babies in there, and your health matters too. So glad your moms helpin out!!

Sal - Im upset for you. I'm sorry this is happening to you. :( wish I could say more


----------



## katrus78

Hey, girlies! My mom is staying for good, or at least I hope so. My little apartment looks so much better since she is here. 

How is everyone else doing? Any scans coming up? Any news not baby related?


----------



## Cilnia

I've got a scan coming up this friday. Will know the gender then. And i've got some guys working in my house today, we had a big water problem but it's fixed now. They just have to make things pretty again. I'm stuck in the bedroom for now... till they're finished 

Nothing much new here..


----------



## LouiseSix

Sal I feel for you. What does your partner mean when he says that your relationship isn't there yet? I'm confused... how did he seem when you were previously ttc?

Kat you must take care of yourself - good to hear mum is around to help.

My scan is on the 10th - 2 weeks yesterday!

I'm am just counting down the minutes now to get out of this first trimester and have my fingers crossed that I will feel more human then. I didn't realise pregnancy could be this hard. Just feel like I can't get out of bed and some days I haven't when DP has been at home to help. But to work next week and feel very anxious about being able to cope as my job is very stressful/pressured.


----------



## katrus78

Hey Cil, so exited for you to find out the gender! Its only a few more days :)

Louise, it will get better,hun, just keep looking forward. 

AFM, got a call from my doc's office today saying they placed me second for a csection for December 18th. It was so weird to know the date, although I am pretty sure I won't make it til than anyway.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Sal - Wow, what does he feel like is not on track now that was when you were ttc previously? I wonder if he could just be a little scarred and terrified from the whole situation? Understandable I guess, but I wish for you that he'd change his mind. That's tough. 

Louise - SO excited for your scan coming up!! It's getting close. Fx for great news. :) 

Cil - YAY! Gender! That is so exciting. I just can't wait. 

Kat - Great that your mom can stay with you and help out with the house and babies when they come. That's such a great thing!!

AFM - We had our anatomy scan today!! Babes both look great, they are growing very well and have no malformations that we could see on the scan. I kept having to turn over on my side, though - laying on my back quickly gets me out of breath and light-headed!! Both have good hearts and everything appears on track for now. Baby A had a heart rate of 152 and weighed 14 oz, Baby B had a heart rate of 155 and weighted 14 oz as well. I just can't believe it! I'm so happy. 

Here's a couple pics. The first is Baby A with left arm over left eye and hand on top of head - wouldn't cooperate! The second is one hand over right side of face and one arm under chin. I just *love* Baby B's picture. :) The third is my 21 wk bump!!
 



Attached Files:







BabyA.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 5









BabyB.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 4









21WeeksOnline.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Cilnia

Kat: must be weird knowing the date yes. Wow it will be a 2012 baby! Let's see if you make it till that date  Or perhaps earlier... Are the names you picked final? What did your mom say about it?

Bump: aaaawh that bump!! You were so flat like a pancake, and now you have a cute bump. Looks lovely! And the babies looks adorable as well. Glad everything is fine. Do they kick a lot?


----------



## ja123

Aww, such cute pictures, Bump! You and the babies look great!


----------



## MrsKA

Yah Kat for knowing your date ! makes it much easier to plan hahaha. BBA gorgeous pics but no fair ! I am WAY bigger than you and I only have one in there hahahaha


----------



## Laura617

Sal - I'm kind of along the same lines as everyone else here. I don't really understand what else he wants, it really seems as though you two are moving forward and evening buying a house. I don't think its fair of him to say your "relationship" isn't there yet because obviously if he is buying a house with you he must feel your relationship is in a stable, long term place so I think that was a rude comment and he just needs to say that he isn't there yet and maybe let you know what will get him there. I know its hard to have these conversations because you don't want to seem like you are always pushing him on something but I think in an adult relationship you need to be able to talk honestly. Hope things get better.

Kat - SOrry for how you were feeling, sounds scary. Great that your mom is staying and being such a help! Also so cool to know the date (assuming you make it that far) how many weeks will you be then? guess i could work that out myself lol

Cil - Good luck at your scan, can't wait to see pics and find out what you are having!

Louise - Your scan is coming up fast too, yay. I hope once you get into the second tri that you start feeling better. It seems for most people that things turn around at that point.

Baby - So glad your scan went well, lovely pictures and you have a beautiful bump.

AFM - I have a UTI (second one so far) i don't normally get them and i'm very uncomfortable but got my antibiotics today, down side of that is they make me really ill and as I still have morning sickness most days it ends up being a rather crappy week of extra sickness. 
My scan is Tuesday, since it was scheduled so late and I will be 22 weeks I feel like I have waited forever. Excited to find out the gender, I keep thinking its a girl but now that its closer to finding out I keep going back and forth, doesn't matter to me what it is though just fun knowing so I can start refering to it by name and can go through all my baby clothes to find out what I can reuse (I still have everything) thankfully since we were team yellow last time all my newborn clothes are gender neutral which is nice this time around.


----------



## katrus78

Hey girls, just wanted to share a pic I took today at 23 weeks. Personally, I don't see/feel much difference since my last photo at 17 weeks lol :)

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/e992b804a5b469a7abed882bdaebc34c.jpg


----------



## Cilnia

Exciting Laura! I'm sorry you feel so crappy... I know a uti can hurt so bad!! Do you have plenty of help at home with little Sam? Take your rest yes!?

No U/S for me today :( darn... they said they would! but now they're saying they don't do them at 17 weeks, so i have to wait till i'm 20 weeks. 3 more weeks. Oh well, guess i have to wait then :) atleast heard heartbeat, after a long search... but glad i heard it! 

How's everyone today?


----------



## Cilnia

Woow kat! What a beautiful bump you got there :D Is it heavier then 1 child so far?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - gorgeous bump!! and yay for knowing your date! and i agree, twins usually don't go full term.

Cil - aw no u/s :( well I can't wait till you find out the gender!!

Laura - sorry bout your UTIs hun, i know how much they suck! I hope you feel better!!

as for me - well been really sick for the past week (some of you know since you have my FB) But DH and I started talking about something I've really wanted to do, we're looking into become foster parents. It'd work since I'm stuck at home (can't really find work right now grrr!) but we've both felt we wanna help out kids. We're starting to look into it, so wish us luck! we've already been a part of a foster child's life and he was such a joy in our lives!


----------



## Cilnia

Get well soon Yum.. what a lovely idea, you helping fosters! That is so sweet. How does it work? You '
Choose' a kid and they stay with you some time? Good luck!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - We take a few courses and we just tell them what age range we want to take care of and what gender and how many at a time. and thank you :) we're even discussing that if we find a child that just catches our heart, we'll probably adopt him/her.


----------



## Laura617

Cil - sorry about not getting your scan, sucks that they put you off.

Kat - beautiful bump! just lovely.

Yum - That is really great about the foster parent thing. DH and I have talked about doing that in the future when we have a larger house to accommodate more children. My great aunt had foster children for years and it was so cool, when she passed away a few years ago almost all the children (then grown) came to say what an impact she had on their lives and it was almost 100 people, it was just amazing.

AFM - I am feeling better, antibiotics actually helped uti immediately this time. I'm still on them as the course hasn't finished but feel good now. I wasn't sure before but fairly sure now that I have already started having braxton hicks which makes me a little worried that its too early for that. I never had them with my son, never had any contractions with him until after my water had broken but my tummy goes all hard and just makes everything feel tense for about 30 seconds or so, strange feeling.

Oh and finally having my scan tomorrow. DH took the day off so we are going to a movie in the morning to try and take my mind off it lol then have my appt in the afternoon, so excited.

I am also including a bump pic, I am heavy and carry a lot of weight in my belly anyway so my bump just tends to look like fat lol and I look like i'm carrying an extra baby in my ass (doesn't bother me, just makes me laugh) but sharing anyway! 
https://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc213/laura_617/F7765ED5-5A2C-4FA6-BBFD-F60BAA0285AB-884-000000941A6924B8.jpg


----------



## katrus78

Oh, so glad uti is gone, and so awesome you have an appointment tomorrow! Mine is on the 10th, and after that it's going to be every two weeks. In fact the coming Friday it will be 24 weeks for me, and I heard they consider it a viability day. Kinda weird it's that far already. 

Beautiful bump, btw. I am pretty heavy too now, and carry everything everywhere lol :) don't really care anymore though, just want to give birth already. 

I don't know anything about Braxton hicks, didn't have them...


----------



## Laura617

24 weeks is indeed considered viable, so glad you are about to reach that point but of course I am sure those little girls will stay put a bit longer. I hadn't even put thought into that marker, only 2 weeks away for me (little less actually) until I reach v-day.


----------



## katrus78

I just realized you're only a week behind me, and in reality I will give birth way before my due date, so we will be really close.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Kat and Laura - Your bumps are adorable!! :) 

Can't wait for some of us to make it to viability date and celebrate! Laura and I are basically due right at the same time, fun! Hopefully it'll be a happy next couple weeks.

Thanks for all your sweet comments on my pictures. :flower: 

Yum - SO neat about fostering/adoption. Let us know how that works out. I used to be friends with a girl when I was young and her parents were always fostering kids. So neat.

Kat! I can't believe you don't have braxton hicks...you're lucky!! I have them every. single. day. They are annoying and sometimes they hurt. Ugh. I hope you can keep on without them. :) I also hope my having them doesn't mean the babes will come early =/ My cervix was still long at the last appt, so I guess it's okay. Doc didn't seem concerned. Laura - I've been having them since 16wks with the twins, so I'm sure that having them around 21/22 wks w a singleton is normal if this is (which my doc says it is...who knows). 

Anyone else having serious congestion issues? I cannot breathe out of my nose! I read in a book that estrogen causes swelling in your mucus membranes and that congestion can be worse in pregnancy. This weekend I've just felt like I have to breathe through my mouth only lol. Stupid allergies. 

How's everyone else doing?!


----------



## Laura617

Bump - I had serious congestion issue last pregnancy so when it started this time I was prepared.
What really helped me was a saline rinse. Feels a bit funny at first but you can get kits and you just mix warm water and the saline packets then squirt up nose lol. It really helps flush everything out and ease that sinus pressure and no medicine requires so don't have to worry about it hurting the babies.


----------



## katrus78

Bump, nope, i don't have BH, unless I just don't know what they are and miss them? :) and I wish my doc would tell me things like how long my cervix is and such, but unless I ask, he doesn't tell me anything he just says its all good. At my next appt I'll be sure to ask him. 
What I have noticed lately is the crazy obsession with Listerine lol. I even bought the Waterpik water flosser, and I add Listerine to the water and floss with it like three times a day! Also, I love the smell of freshly layed asphalt. It smells soooo good! They are redoing the couple of intersections near my house, and I am thinking to ask them to fill a little food container for me to take home so I could smell it whenever I want :) 
On a more sucky note, my feet are so swollen now, and the only pair of flip flops i wore all summer broke a few days ago, so now I have nothing to wear that's comfortable. Went out to look for some flip flops today, but there was nothing like that in stores...

And I forgot to mention, actually to ask... My mom is obsessed with measuring blood pressure, she has a machine for that and she does it like 4-5 times a day, so I tried it a few times and it always shows kinda low blood pressure, like today it was 115/57, and than later in a day it was 103/56, with a pulse of 93 and 95 bpm. I feel fine most of the time, but is it bad? Again my doc never shared my bp with me and he just said it was good, so I assumed it was around the standard. Hmmm...


----------



## katrus78

Sal, how are you doing, hun?


----------



## Cilnia

Kat, i had 80/56 last time i went. They said it's low, but in pregnancy it gets lower then normal so nothing to worry about. You can just get dizzy when moving too fast. Better low then high they say! :)

Bump: my nose is stuffy atm.... Sometimes i can't even breath and then later, it's back to normal. but i am getting a bit ill i think, so could be that...

Laura: I can def see a nice bump there! Love it! how is lil one handling it? is het excited to get a brother or sister?


----------



## Laura617

Cil - Thank you. I am actually a little worried this maybe a rough transition for Sam. He has gotten really clingy lately and only wants me. He doesn't really understand the whole idea of a new baby coming. When we try and talk to him about being a big brother and that we are going to have a baby he just calls himself baby and wants to be cuddled lol. So I have started trying to call him a big boy everytime he does anything good so he knows its a good thing to be a big boy and that he doesn't need to be the baby but I think there might be some jealousy that we will have to deal with when the baby actually comes.

As silly as it is my biggest fear at the moment is being in the hospital overnight or on christmas. I don't want Sam to associate the new baby with me leaving him or missing christmas, or Hanukkah for that matter (we do both).


----------



## MrsKA

Laura your bump looks beautiful !!!

BBA ! OMG YES ! I had it last pregnancy too ! I went to the pharmacy because I can't breathe at night and my sleeping has been terrible and all they could give me is horrible saline nasal rinse. On really bad nights I do take Otrivin (they cant reccommend it during pregnancy as there haven't been enough tests to say that its safe) but I use babies and childrens one so the dose it lower and that helps. The pharmacist said that in reality your body would absorb a very small amount of it so it would be ok.

Kat I had very low blood pressure with my first at the lowest recording in my antenatal book it was 60/40 and that was when I fainting a lot and it was a problem. If it's not effecting you then don't worry too much, I can always tell when my BP is low is because I get dizzy and spacey especially when I stand up. I found that as my pregnancy progressed it went back up to normal.

Cil are you going to have a gender scan and find out what your having ? it'll be soon !!!

AFM we are all settled in to our new house which is good. I got a wee bit of a telling off from my MW for having gained 6kgs/13pounds already ! yikes ! I have been walking now and it really seems to help, it helps my sciatic pain and gives me a lot more energy. The only problem is NZ weather is so unpredictable, the sun can be shining one minute and then it can be pouring down the next so its hard to get out some days for walks.

I have come to terms with the fact that we are having another girl and I am actually really excited ! I am having another scan at 28 weeks so I will get them to recehck as I didnt see girly bits as clearly as I would have liked but i'm sure the sonographer was right anyhow. 

How is everyone else going ?


----------



## Laura617

Mrsk - thank you.

On my phone so no proper reply from me until later but just wanted to say I am in the waitin room of my dr waiting to be called for my scan!


----------



## Laura617

It's a boy!


----------



## katrus78

Congrats, Laura! So exciting you finally found out!!! Have you started thinking about a name?


----------



## katrus78

I had a really embarrassing incident this morning. I was taking my son to his first day of school (4th grade though), and there was no parking near the school, so we had to park kind of far from the school. I also had my mom with me (but she doesn't speak English and doesn't drive). Long story short, we were walking from the car to school, and I had a breathing attack again. Felt dizzy, weak, nauseous and just horrible. I tried to sit down on my son's supplies box, but didn't feel better. Finally, I just had to lay down right there on the street, on the sidewalk. Sooo embarrasing! My poor mom and son were so scared. 
Than, one woman was passing by, with a little girl she was taking to preschool. She stopped and was really insisting we wait for her 10 min and she would be back to drive us to our school. She left, but I was so embarrassed that I got up and attempted to walk again towards the school. However, in just a little bit, I had to sit down again and was close to fainting. Amazingly, the same lady appeared again and wouldn't take no for an answer. She drove us to school, took my son to school with my mom (!) while I laid in her car with the air conditioner on. Then she drove me and my mom to my car! She even offered to drive us home, but I already felt better. I was blown away by her kindness!i wish there were more people out there like her!


----------



## Laura617

Kat that sounds awful and those breathing/dizzy spells sound really scary. I think its great that the lady was so nice. There never seems to be any genuinely nice people around sometimes so its really great to hear that. I hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## MrsKA

Congrats Laura !!! Samuel will love having a younger brother to play and grow up with ! 

Oh dear Kat ! if you think its your low blood pressure contributing my midwife suggested I eat black licorice as a natural way to raise my blood pressure.


----------



## katrus78

Wow, black licorice, ha? I will try, thank you!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Just an FYI on the black licorice: https://www.livestrong.com/article/518232-can-pregnant-women-eat-black-licorice/


----------



## MrsKA

ARGH ! ok well my midwife told me it was perfectly safe ?? obviously you don't eat a lot of it but that concerns me.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

MrsKA said:


> ARGH ! ok well my midwife told me it was perfectly safe ?? obviously you don't eat a lot of it but that concerns me.

I have no idea! I had just heard on these boards not to and wanted you to know - have never been told in real life to avoid it (or to eat it either one).


----------



## Laura617

I cant stand black liquorice, so I am safe either way on this one lol.


----------



## Laura617

Alright it's too quiet in here. How is everyone?


----------



## katrus78

I am here :) Bought the Snoogle pregnancy pillow today, laying on it right now, it's kinda nice. Went to Baby's-R-Us, we got tons of newborn toys, and it was fun.


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi I have my scan tomorrow!

Went to see Midwife last week and it looks as though I have gestational diabetes again. Will need to do for a further test this week to confirm. Also been referred to a consultant because I had a third degree tear with my previous labour. Need to think about wether I want to have an elective c-section...

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Things are good here as well - we had our baby shower this weekend (because of interviewing for residency I won't have any for sure free weekends until the babies come, so we had it really early). It was so fun!! :)

23 weeks today! I just can't believe we're already this far along.

Kat - VDAY was a couple days ago, yes?! Yayyy!!!!!!! Celebrate!

Louise - That is no fun!! They already tested you for GD this early? What weeks do they test there? I think here we wait until 24-28 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## Cilnia

Awh that sucks Louise! Now what ? You have to take meds? What is GD ?

I know right... Bump...so far along! Goes by so fast. 

We haven't bought anything yet for the baby, but our home has been improved. We had a major leak so we had to replace the whole floor and wallpapers. Now we can focus on getting the mini-nursery. We only have one bedroom so it'll have to be in our bedroom. Well we'll try to make the best of it right :)


----------



## Laura617

Cil - Sorry about the leak and having to replace wallpaper and floor, sounds stressful. As for the nursery, we have a two bedroom and while the baby will have space in Sams room we always make a mini-nursery for the baby in our room. Its nice having them close by, espcially in the beginning when you are getting up for feeds all the time anyway.

BBA - Aww glad you had a good baby shower! happy 23 weeks to you, I am 23+1 so right there with ya, really going fast.

Louise - sorry about GD but hope its easily controlled for you. That does seem really early, I haven't even been tested yet, think 26 weeks is standard here but maybe because you had it before?

Kat - glad you had fun shopping!

I haven't done any shopping. I just pulled all the baby clothes I had packed away out to go through and after one box I have a giant pile of clothes lol trying to sort through the smaller sizes first and get them washed and put away properly. Will by the baby a few things of their own but I have a ton of clothes to reuse as I saved everything. DH is picking up a new bed today for Sam so we can get him used to a big boy bed before the baby comes so it doesn't seem like we are kicking him out of his crib for the baby.


----------



## katrus78

Louise, sorry to hear about the GD...it really sucks. 
I have an appointment tomorrow as well, taking my mom there for the first time. Hoping to get some good scan pics, but not counting on it too much as the machines they use for scanning don't produce good pictures...

All Chicago public schools are on strike starting tomorrow, so the kids are out of school for god know how long, hopefully not long. Thank god I have my mom here now so don't have to miss work, otherwise, I, like many parents, would be screwed. I am trying to save my vacation days for December, as I found out my maternity leave won't be paid at all. 

Hope everyone else is well. Sal, haven't heard form you in a while. How are you doing, sweety?


----------



## katrus78

Laura, good luck at your appointment today!


----------



## Laura617

Thanks Kat lol but I don't have an appointment today. 

Louise has scan though so good luck!


----------



## LouiseSix

Scan went really well. Baby looks healthy so far and kept doing little flips so very cute.

We have a general blood test as soon as we tell doc about pregnancy so think I was about 6 weeks when I had them. One of the tests they do is blood sugar and mine was 7.6. If it's over 7 you then get referred for a glucose tolerance test which will confim if you have gestational diabetes. Both pregnancies my first blood tests had blood sugar over 7. Usually I don't think women develop it so early in pregnancy and , like some of you have commented, I think all women are tested for it later in pregnancy. When I had it last time I was able to control it with diet until about 35 weeks and then I took a drug called Metformin to control my blood sugar.

With the 3rd degree tear and the liklihood of having a large baby - as a result of the GD - looks like an elective c-section might be the best option.


----------



## Laura617

Louise - Glad your scan went well. Any pics to share?

I think its good that they do a general blood test early on, I know most women who get GD get it later but doesn't mean it cant develop earlier and be treated sooner. Hope you are able to control with diet for as long as possible again. Have a friend who had to have insulin from 28 weeks on and she just had a beautiful little boy.

C-sections scare me lol but I would probably feel differently if I had previously had a 3rd degree tear and the possibility of a large baby on top of that. All that matters if that you and baby come through great and I am sure a c-section would make that possible. When do you schedule that?


----------



## Cilnia

I think Sal may not have internet atm... haven't heard from her on FB either so maybe that's the reason. Hope all is well :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

hey girls, im here. Dont worry im regularily checking up on you all. But for personal reasons, im finding it hard to stick around as much as i was. My edd is coming up, and im having a little bit of a harder time watching the majority of you arrive closer and closer to yours. Again not saying this because i want tocome off selfish, because im happy for each and everyone of you...its just ...hard. 
Sending much love to you all xxx


----------



## Cilnia

Awh i understand hun.. i'm sorry! you just take your time, and whenever you feel like talking you can do so! We're here for you :) big hug!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

100% understandable, Sal. Still so heartbroken for you. :cry:


----------



## Yumenoinu

Ladies!!!!! so I took a month off of charting, didn't even think about pregnancy. Just thought it wasn't going to happen and focused on other things. Well I got really sick at the end of August with bad stomach pains. Then my breasts and nipples started hurting really really bad. My temperature was up past 98 for well over a week. I just took a RED dye test this morning FMU, and it's POSITIVE!!!!!!:happydance: 

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/test1-1.jpg
https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/test2-1.png


----------



## Laura617

Yum OMG!!! Yay that's awesome hunny!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thanks Laura!! and I loved your bump pics by the way!! also in the picture the test line looks a lot lighter because of my camera but it is darker, it's clear as day!! :happydance:


----------



## LouiseSix

Oh my goooooooooodnessssssssssssss Yum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So so so so happy for you xxxxxxx

How you feeling?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Louise, thanks hun!!!!! I'm feeling sick, but I'm also feeling SO happy and excited!!! I made an appointment with the doctors next saturday to confirm it. :D


----------



## LouiseSix

I can't stop grinning about you and the news of your poppyseed :D


----------



## Laura617

Me too! I came back just to say again how excited I am for you!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thanks girls!!! :D I can't stop smiling either!! My DH knows because he was home today when I took it, he can't stop smiling at me and he keeps saying "I'm gonna be a daddy" which makes my heart just leap for joy!


----------



## ja123

Yay Yum!!! Congratulations


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thanks ja!! and holy cow, you are so close to giving birth!!! so excited for you!


----------



## LouiseSix

Ja! You're so near now. How did the time pass so quick!!


----------



## Cilnia

Congrats Yum!!! Awesome news!!! Im so happy for you hun. Yaaayy for poppyseeds!!!


----------



## trying412011

OMG YUM CONGRATES SO OVER THE MOON FOR U, I have also stopped trying hopefully my time will come soon :(


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thank you ladies!!! :D took the test again this morning ( to make sure it wasn't a false positive) and once again a :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The line got a shade darker!! I'm so excited and I dunno!!! I just can't believe this is happening!!! :happydance: Weird thing is I feel like I'm going to start my period lol!!! but yet I know I wont, so weird!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

YUM! omg sooooo happy for you huge congrads girl!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thank you Sally!!! it took me completely by surprise!!! :)


----------



## Cilnia

Use up all your tests hun! You deserve seeing that second line appear over and over and over again :D lol....


----------



## Yumenoinu

awe thanks Cil :) it is SO wonderful to see it! here is the new pics!

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/test3-1.jpg
https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/test4-2.png


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Oh my gosh YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just nearly fell out of my chair! I was not expecting that at all since you've been so quiet about ttc this month!! SO happy. :)

I took tests for weeks after my first BFP...even after blood tests were postitive I was still sneaking into my bathroom to use up extra sticks because I was FINALLY able to make them work right and it felt like a super power lol. I would tell my husband - look! I can pee on this and make it change colors...but YOU can't. :winkwink:


----------



## Yumenoinu

BBA - haha!! that's so funny and cute! and I know, I really did just take a month off  didn't think about it or anything. I guess that did the trick? lol


----------



## LouiseSix

Yum, that's what I did too! Funny how that can work sometimes :D


----------



## MrsKA

OMG YUM !!!! I am so super excited for you !!! There is definitely something in the whole giving TTC a rest thing ! It wasnt until I had to stop trying that I got pregnant !


----------



## katrus78

Omg, Yum! Soooo cool! Congratulations, sweety!!!! So exciting!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thank you Mrska and Kat!!! :) took a digital and it confirmed it, just waiting to go to the doctors to get it confirmed by them.


----------



## LouiseSix

You're an appleseed already :D

I'm a peach!


----------



## trying412011

Sigh.... I stopped trying but didn't fall I was that relaxed that my period took me by total surprise guess I'm just not meant to b blessed :'(

Congrates again yum your so lucky


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - I know how depressing it can get, I really really do. But don't think it won't ever happen to you because it will. I waited since early 2009 to fall pregnant. Now 3 and a half years later I finally am. I know it will happen for you someday, and when that day comes, I'll be SO happy for you!!


----------



## trying412011

Thx yum I'm so happy its finally happening for u I'll b sure to let u kno if anything happens but I dnt feel anything is going to happen so I'll just continue with life until I get those 2 beautiful lines :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thank you hun! and that's a great attitude! :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

how's everyone doing??? it's too quiet!


----------



## trying412011

Hey yum doing alright coming up into my fertile phase so gunna be beddin alot been bedding since cd 11 so hopefully things will be better I'm not charting or anything just relaxing and making sure we bd a lot did u have any preg symptoms ??? Wat made u test ???


----------



## Yumenoinu

well first I was very constipated and laxatives didn't work. also I just felt off and tired, plus my nips hurt really really bad along with my bbs. What made me test was the fact I felt like I was going to start my period but didn't for over a week. Plus I drank root beer (which I hate!) and it tasted good, so I took a test lol I'm crossing my fingers for you darlin!


----------



## katrus78

Hi there girls. I am not on here much cause I feel like shit most of the times. Weak, nearly fainting, uncomfortable, and now my pubic area hurts pretty bad. It's weird the girls are not kicking that much, good thing I got a Doppler, so I check on their heartbeats whenever I am in doubt. Got an appt coming up next Monday, hoping to get my blood tested for TSH and iron.


----------



## Cilnia

Awh hun, i'm sorry this pregnancy is such a uncomfortable one.. :( I hope there is something they can help you with! You still have a pretty long few weeks to go. Can you take it easier at work? Like, work a little less or something...? You need it hun!

Yum: how you feeling babe? ;) When will you tell the world?

Afm:
tomorrow my 20 weeks u/s.... nervous!!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - I'm so sorry you're uncomfortable. And I agree that you should take it easy.

Cil - I'm deffinitely feeling pregnant! Lol I think I might tell the world after I get if confirmed or after my first appointment.


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, girls. I asked my supervisor today to come to work a little later and work longer instead. She agreed. 

Cil, gender? :)))

Yum, love your ticker, I remember the excitement :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thanks Kat!! :)

Hey girls, I took another dollar tree test just to see how much darker the line got, it definitely got a lot darker!

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/test6_zps6823934c.jpg


----------



## katrus78

Sooo cool!!! Very happy for you, sister! It's very real now, isn't it?:)


----------



## Yumenoinu

kat - extremely real!!! I mean, I'm still in shock, but I've really accepted it!! :D I'm so happy!!!


----------



## katrus78

I did not doubt for one second that you'd take to it naturally very quickly. Congratulations again on a new appleseed :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thank you Kat! And I hope things will get better for you!! I can't wait to see pictures of your two girls once they're born!! :)


----------



## Cilnia

It's a.........


Boy!!!


I thought so :D lol.. very excited !!


----------



## sallyhansen76

YAY!!! Congrads hun!! sooo excited for you!! :) he is beautiful too!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Yay Cil!!!! Congrats!!! :D


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks ladies! :)

Thought i'd share:
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/cilnia/IMAG1839_zps37b0fbb0.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

adorable. the front page has been constantly updated. :)


----------



## katrus78

Cil, congrats!!!! So cool. How did the scan go? I was so uncomfortable at my 20-week scan. And your boy looks a lot like my girls I think lol! But maybe they all kinda look alike :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

yum is today your first appoint?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - tomorrow is :) then I'll be making an appointment for next friday for my first ultrasound! :D so excited!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

So I just found out both of my sisters (two of my oldest friends) are both pregnant. one of my sister's is a week ahead of me with her second child, and my other sister is a week and a half behind me with her first as well. I'm so happy for them, but I also feel jealous. My sister who's a week behind me got pregnant on her first try, her first month of TTC. and my other sister her baby is only 4 months old and she's pregnant again. It took me 28 months to get pregnant... is it wrong for me to feel a little resentment? I feel kinda bad for feeling this way, but I am happy and excited for both of them. I dunno, i feel kinda bad. :/


----------



## MrsKA

Yah Cil thats so exciting ! congrats on your blue bundle ! 

Yum I understand where you are coming from totally ! but think of it this way its soooo much fun having babies at the same time as friends, you get to grow together and your babies get to grow up together ! I don't have that at all ! none of my friends are pregnant or have children and I find it really hard. I would totally love to be pregnant with my friends, don't worry about the past the fact is you are pregnant now and you can enjoy it !


----------



## LouiseSix

Cil congrats on having a boy!

Here is my scan pic I hope!

Ok maybe not! What do I do if it says it's too large?


----------



## LouiseSix

Think I did it this time...
 



Attached Files:







P1010820.JPG
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Yumenoinu

awww louise! I love your scan picture!! :D can't wait to know the gender!!!

as for me, my first appointment was today. They confirmed my pregnancy and told me my due date is May 18, 2013! :) they also scheduled my first ultrasound to be next friday at 2:30pm. I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## LouiseSix

Aw Yum, I'm so excited for you!

Managed to find baby's heartbeat for the first time last night with doppler so that was lovely.

I've been up since 5.30 this morning as I have a terrible sinus infection. Have to see the doc tomorrow and will be taking time off work. I hate doing that but need to put our health first.

At the moment just feeling a bit sorry for myself but cheering things up by looking at nusery bedlinnen online! Also buying bed linen for my daughter as she is about the go in to her first big girl bed and she's very excited!


----------



## trying412011

Well fertile period is nearly over fingers crossed for me girls we bd 8 days in a row so my chances are much higher lots of baby dust for me :) btw beautiful pics of baby's they are so cute


----------



## trying412011

Yumenoinu said:


> Thanks Kat!! :)
> 
> Hey girls, I took another dollar tree test just to see how much darker the line got, it definitely got a lot darker!
> 
> https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/test6_zps6823934c.jpg

Yum I'm totally in love with ur lines lol they r beautiful ur so lucky :)


----------



## katrus78

Trying: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## trying412011

Thanks kat I need all the dust I can get :)


----------



## Cilnia

Good luck with your sinus infection Louise! That sucks big time. Have you told your little girl she's having a baby sister or brother? What did she say?

Trying: baby dust everywhere! Still eating healthy and taking your vitamins? How are your levels?

Kat: the scan went great! I can still lay on my back so i didn't find it uncomfortable. It wasn't very long either, of course because only having 1 in there  The baby is all fine, with everything in and on it as it's supposed to. They did measure my cervix as a sort of test they are running in the hospital now, but the outcome was that my cervix is shorter then supposed to be went back again the same day and they said that i should take it easy and if i experience any pain or a lot of braxton hicks, i should call them. 

Yum: exciting your sisters are preg too.. i understand how you must feel, but try not to let it take over and spoil this moment. I'ts wonderful and so awesome your babies will grow up together! I also have no one preg at the moment in my circle.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Dear all, I would like to apologize in advance for my next post. I know this will again seem like a pity party, just for me. And that all I have to say is things in which to complain. And again I apologize. I come here for support when needed, adn when im doing ok, i try to abstain from being here to keep my distance from the temptation to convince oh to ttc again. So it seems a little selfish of me. And i do apologize. 
I know most people in the world will not understand what I am feeling at this moment, which is normal. No two people are similar and we can never walk in someone else's shoes. however, i come to you all, for a place to vent, and cry without being judged (because i know none of you will) :)

I am going to be an aunt. 

And yet, somehow I can not find it in my heart to be happy in these circumstances. Instead, to be quite honest, i feel quite the opposite. To quote Jim carrey in Bruce all mighty i feel like 'God is a mean kid sittting on an anthill with a magnifying glass, and I am the ant. he could fix my life if he wanted to but he'd rather burn off my feelers and watch me squirm'. I definately know that I may be over-reacting and that it is quite offensive to most, but somehow, i can t but feeling like this is partially accurate. 

Just so we can be clear, of perhaps, why I am finding it hard to find any kind of joy for my sister. All I seem to find is sadness for me, my sister and this now unborn child. She is 19, still in school. Living across the country wihtout family (shcool was better there for her). She started dating a guy who is 32, 6 months ago, who is unemployed and an alcoholic and drug addict. He has in the short time cheated on her, adn stolen the rent money that they got evicted. And she still defends him and doesnt blame him for being evicted, or pissing on her pile of clothes when he is too drunk. She works part time at a job that gives her minimum wage. She constantly calls my mom for food and complains shes always starving for lack of money. Actually finances apparently was the reason she got preg, because they couldnt afford condoms, so they figured, what the hell if it happens it happens. Which breaks my heart in more ways than one. 
I feel sad for this child being raised in such circumstances, but mostly i feel selfish. I am the oldest. I am settled, i have a god job and more importantly a good relationship. I ve waited 8 years before ttc and tried another 9 months. I more than deserved a baby, and now my sister, who is in the worst possible position, seems to have the right to benefit from this miracle. 

And I know im being selfish but the regular comments such as 

'shes not ready, she wont be happy' or 'your time will come'
just doesnt seem to cut through the bullshit enough (pardon my language)

Plain and simple, i ve worked really hard to be where i am to have this dream. of being a mother who will provide in all ways possible. And she has taken it from me. I waited years to try to be unselfish for my child. regardless of how I felt, what I wanted, i waited until my environment was ready. I earned this right, and i just feel shes getting something so wonderful, without even having worked for it.


----------



## ja123

Oh, Sally - that is really tough. I can see how it's incredibly difficult to feel happy for her... it sounds like she has lots and lots of things working against her at the moment and isn't in a great spot to being having a baby. Wish I had something super wise or encouraging to say; just know I'm thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks Ja!! but im feeling a lot better. Although she said some rough stuff. Like that she was going to be a better mom because her baby was still alive. Low blow. But im moving past that. If anyones interested in seeing the reason for my relatively high spirits given the circumstances visit my journal. everything is written there in detail. :) xxx

ja! you are soooo close!!! im soo excited for you!
And we are still incredibly waiting for that bump pic! haha


----------



## sallyhansen76

?? where is everyone?? heylooouuuu


----------



## Yumenoinu

aw sal I'm sorry that your sister said that. And I can understand where you are coming from completely. But I'm glad that OH and you had come to a compromise, it's great to hear! 

As for me, had tiny pin sized light brown CM come out the past few days on my TP. I'm not too worried since it's not red or pink. But I'm keeping an eye on it. I'm just anxious to see my u/s on friday. Seriously can't wait!


----------



## sallyhansen76

oh dont worry too much about it. Lots of ladies have it. :) but like u said keep an eye on it in case it gets worse. :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thanks Sally! lol the first time it happened I had a mini heart attack, but I felt like it wasn't a huge deal and just keep calm. I also looked it up on the internet and a lot of women get it. Plus the doctor told me what to look out for, and I feel like everything's okay lol :)


----------



## katrus78

Sally, I am happy your OH is making steps towards ttc again, even if it's with conditions! As for your sister - I have no words, it is just so mean what she said, and also stupid. Maybe she is young... My sister is 11 years younger than me, and she is not that sweet and kind to me either, but if she ever said smth like that to me, I'd stop talking to her for a while. I am sending you hugs, but mostly :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Cilnia

I was going to write a different respond, but i'm glad i read your other news now.

Wow! That is a big difference isn't it??? It's kind of like ntnp, in some way! It's awesome news! I'm also sending you lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
So i read you will be using opk's ? How exciting. you have any idea where you at in your cycle now ? 

I understand how you must have felt when your sister said she conceived... i don't even have words for what she told you about the 'dead' baby thing :S Was she serious? was there anyone else there? It's an aweful thing to say, and i wouldn't want to be around her for a while...

Good luck babe! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thank you so much ladies. 

Well im a little confused at why she said it. Perhaps she felt she was being attacked. I wasnt telling her to abord, god no. I was trying to convince her to change her living situation and come home. With her family, and not her drunk boyfriend who steals from her and who she wanted to leave 2 months ago....perhaps it wasnt my place. But i fear for her and her babies safetly She has no dr over there and wont be seen until 6 months. What if its ectopic? she needs to be watched. i dont want to think negative but these thigns happen. and i guess it was over the line for her. and thats how she responded. 

Yes i am very excited about this new step. and hoping it brings a bfp.  Im finishing my pack so af should be here in a week. but we are starting to bd lots now just in case. And a few days after af finishes i will be taking opk. :)


----------



## Cilnia

Awh Yum, glad you aren't worrying too much about the light brown cm!! I've read lots of woman get that! I still get it after we bd... lol..


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sally I wish you a lot of :dust: as well! along with trying!!!

Cil - I'm so glad it's nothing to worry about! lol it comforts me to know this. And tomorrow I'll be having an ultrasound to tell me the exact age of the baby! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

yum how was the scan??


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sally the scan went great! Saw a heartbeat and the baby is in the uterus! :) measuring at 6 weeks 1 day. here's the pics! :)

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/2-1.jpg
https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/1-2.jpg


----------



## Cilnia

Awesome hun!! :D


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thanks cil!!! it was so unreal when it first popped up onto the screen. I was in a state of shock! lol I literally couldn't describe how I felt lol I only saw this stuff with friends and relatives and movies. Now it's happening to me! So amazing! How are you doing Cil?? :)

BBA - have you found out the genders yet??


----------



## sallyhansen76

it really is amazing yum! :)
BBA isnt finding out the genders, shes yellow all the way. Brave woman  haha


----------



## katrus78

Yum, great looking scan! So happy for you, girl!

Sal, I really feel that this is a very important step for your oh, and that after a short while he will be more comfortable going from modified ntnp to a regular ntnp! Meanwhile, I have everything crossed for you that you will get preggo anyways.


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls how r we all doing. I just hve a quick question and want to kno if this could be a early pregnancy symptom. During my fertile phase hubby and I bd'd 12 times in 8 days starting from cd 11 pretty much everyday and then the day I o'd and then still few days after that anyway hubby and I had sex today and it was really painful I couldn't let him move really cause it hurt they were quick sharp pains and didn't last long but after wards my lower abdomin hurt pretty bad for couple of hours just want to kno if this could b a sign iv never had this b4 I dnt have any infections so I kno it's not that. I google it and lots of women have said that intercourse during there early pregnancy was painful but it does pass I dnt really trust google so want to kno from u girls what u think did any of u experiance this. My period is due in 4 days I have sore bbs but that's normal nothing is really different except iv had horrible back aches and nausea here and there. Cheers ladies


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks kat! i agree. And hoping this goes well. 

Trying it could very well be. how many dpo are you?


----------



## trying412011

Hey sal I'm 9 dpo&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well i got my first v v v faint bfp 9 dpo. Wait a few days and test.


----------



## Cilnia

It could be Trying.. hope so! Maybe you can test in a few says?! Good luck!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good luck!! 

How is everyone else doing? More bump pics? Yum how your symptoms holding up?


----------



## MrsKA

Yah Yum !!! so glad you had a good scan ! 

Fingers crossed Trying ! I agree test in a few days I got my BFP at 10 or 11 dpo and it was quite obvious but I used a FRER. 

Sorry ive been a bit MIA I am still keeping up with the posts. I have been very very tired ! I have my glucose and iron blood test to do tomorrow so it will be interesting to see if im iron deficient. I certainly feel that way ! Also FYI mums who feel they might be gaining too much weight, I have been gaining quite quickly and its been worrying me as ive been trying really hard anyway it turns out im eating too MUCH fruit ! when your preg your body absorbs natural sugar and fats much easier and thats what my problem is. Everytime I want a snack I have a piece of fruit, my midwife said 1 or 2 pieces a day is plenty I had also been eating nuts and she said they have too much natural fat in them so can't have much of them either, so there you go ! Here I was thinking I was being all healthy but no LOL 

How is everyone else doing ?


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls pretty sure I'm out again 
bbs not so sore anymore and not even feeling a tad bit pregnant period should b here by the 6th :cry:they have been very regular for past 6 months so maybe if she doesn't show iv got a chance but for now just preparing myself emotionally for wats ahead :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## sallyhansen76

aw hunny, but dont be discouraged because of lack of symptoms. I had absolutely none before my bfp. :) fingers crosse for you. 

As for me, started vitamin c. Royal jelly order opks, and now waiting for af! ready to tackle this thing head on! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

scratch that, recieved my opk! :) 

Thursday we are going to sign papers for the house. im getting super excited. And we picked out colors for the theme in our bedroom. its gonna be nice. 
this is our bed spread we got, so the colors will mainly revolve around these colors. :)
https://www.simons.ca/fre/product/l_ensemble_housse_fleurs_brodees_fil_d_or/6795-2111504


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal, so excited for you!! Sending lots of baby dust your way!!

Trying - aw hun, you still might be. I seriously thought AF was coming then when it didn't I got curious and took a test. Don't give up hope!

Mrska - WOW didnt' know that! I'll watch my fruit intake and peanuts. 

As for me - feeling kinda sickish lately. Not really wanting to eat even when I feel hungry. And when I do eat, I can only eat so much before I feel nauseous and full. Has this happened to any of you girls?? I'm having no pains or anything, so I'm assuming that it's possibly just thing changing in my stomach.


----------



## trying412011

Well girls I'm not sure if it's my period it not but I'm bleeding and I'm still 4 days away from my period date it was brown and red so dnt kno wat to make of it any ideas and I hve no cramps like u normally do when my period is coming :(


----------



## Yumenoinu

trying - try taking a test!


----------



## trying412011

I want to but dnt want to see one line :cry:


----------



## MrsKA

It could be implantation bleeding, I had dark brown spotting on CD 3, 9 and 10 the month I got my BFP.


----------



## trying412011

I'm praying that's wat it is but i think it's just wishful thinking how long should it last ??


----------



## trying412011

Still bleeding :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Chin up hun. It will happen. i promise. 

Got to stay positive. you and I both have been trying for so long. (i ve been trying for number 1 since may 2011. i do have a few months break in it after the loss and during the preg) but my goal has always been the same. and i ve yet to give up. We will get our babies trying! i promise! xxx

oh took a opk this morning for fun, still fairly dark, so im annoyed as it means that af isnt as clsoe as i hope.


----------



## trying412011

I try staying positive sal but after doing everything right and it still not happening makes u loose all hope, the thing that hurts the most is I dnt even kno if my body is able to make a baby I feel like a failure and even though u tragically lost ur baby which is still so sad at least u kno ur body can and will do what its suppose to do and that is make a baby for u for all I kno all this trying and depression could all be for nothing I pray that is not the case but deep down I kno something is wrong wether its fixable I have no idea. Just like u I so badly want to be a mum month after month of failing makes u feel like such a failure . I kno for sure that ur time will come before mine I'll be so happy for u when u get ur baby


----------



## sallyhansen76

Stop thinking like that! now i know its hard, and no two pain is the same. but i think i can understand the failure aspect. I may have been able to get pregnant, but i failed to remain so. I know it isnt my fault, but as you feel failure at not concieving, i also at not being able to give the one thing a mother should always give her child. Life. So please, i know its hard, and to push those negative feelings out of your head. But we must. And we must believe. Thinking positive is so important! 
Most of you may not know this, actually i think none, but i have a bachelors in psychology. Mostly child developement, but whether it be a child or adult the importance of hope and pride are so important. Have you ever heard the term 'self fufilling prophecy'?
It is a term coined to explain and show how extrememly powerful the mind is. For example, 
a woman being given a placebo (a sugar pill) told that it will cure her cancer, takes it, and her cancer begins to get better. 
In short the pills did nothing, but her belief in this pill was so strong, her mind was curing her body. 
This also works in a lot of mundane every day things. But heres the catch. it works in both positive and negative ways. Example a child believes he will fail the next math test.So he studies but retains nothing because he says it isnt worth it. Next day he fails the test. Now can u not say if this child had believed in himself, he would probably have applied himself more and probbly passed the test. 

Im in no way saying you arent applying yourself lol, but im saying both positive and negative beliefs play a huge role in the outcome. So PLEASE stay positive :hugs:


----------



## trying412011

Im taking every word u have said sal and I'm going to try stay positive it is hard very hard but as u say the power of positivity is very strong so I hope it works I also hope I didn't offend u or anything I didn't say anything to hurt u. 

I dnt want to get hopes up or nothing but iv stopped bleeding that never happens its only happened when my periods were irregular but they have been regular for a while now I also dnt have the period cramps I always get with my period these pains are different they are quite low and they are quick pinch stabbing pain of that makes sense and my bbs are still sore normally once my period comes my bbs stop hurting if I dnt start bleeding again by my actual period due date which is saturday I think I'll test as I said dnt want to get my hopes up but I still can't help but think I could b pregnant we had sex 12 times in 8 days all in my fertile time as well grrr frustrating.

How long can implantation bleeding last ???


----------



## sallyhansen76

No trying, you didnt offend me. I just want to let you know you werent alone in feeling like a failure. And that we all have our crosses to bear. That we were in this together. all of us ;) :hugs:

Every woman is different implantation bleeding for some lasts couple minutes others a few days. So im keeping everything crossed for you! xx


----------



## trying412011

Thx sal u seem like a really amazing person all the women on here are just beautiful and amazing so happy to kno I have ppl to talk to that understand where I'm coming from and understand my pain :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I hope it is at the same time I wish i didn't stop bleeding cause I just got over it been crying so much was just ready to try again but now it's stopped I'll keep u all posted hopefully I can come back with good news :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Yumenoinu

I have my fingers crossed for you Trying! And I agree with Sal, we all have crosses to bear. Just keep your chin up! 

as for me - my cramping has seemed to disappear, which I'm taking as a good sign? BBs are still a bit sore and swollen, and I do get small amounts of nausea once in a while. Other than that I'm feeling good. Been off my feet for the past few days because of swelling in my right foot. (related to irritation of the screws I have in it). Is it normal to be feeling okay at 7 weeks?


----------



## sallyhansen76

ya, i started only feeling really like crap around 9 weeks. But some done ever feel like crap. Enjoy while its there! ;)

Guys im soo mad at my oh. We had an appointment with the notary today to sign the papers for the house. and he was supposed to meet me at my work at 3 and head over together after at 3 not there yet. So i call his cell, no answer. Call the house, whihc his mom answers and says he is still in bed!!! now we are living there whcih is 40 min away. Im right beside so the appointment was at 3 and so we missed it, i ahd to cancel. i looked like such an idiot!!! Gosh! how can he just simply miss something soo important!! I feel lke i cant count on anyone. And my soul purpose is to make everyone elses life better and i cant even count on my OH. i feel so freaking alone. 

Ps. October is awareness month for losses/misscarriages. so just wanted to offer my symathies to all who have lost. May our babies rejoice in the light of heaven :) xxxx


----------



## Cilnia

Yes Yum, it's perfectly normal  Some feel crap from day 1 (i was nauseated before i took a test) and some start later, or don't get it at all!

Sal, omg.. what a ...... He has to be more serious about these things and not so childish :S
I feel for you hun...


afm: being a bit offline these days because i want to rest as much as possible. As my cervix is short i don't want to risk anything. I have a big bump already, and had to buy myself a maternity winter jacket :) lol! Starting our nursery also. Having fun doing so, eventhough we have basically NO space at all. But we'll manage! :)


----------



## MrsKA

:( im sorry your feeling so down trying, I cant really imagine how hard it has been for quite a few of you on here who have had to wait so long. Somehow in the end you do get there though. Trying what has happened with your surgery etc etc ? are you still having it ?


----------



## trying412011

Thx girls for all ur support.
Mrska the hospital totally fd around with me I should have had my surgery this month or in November but they cancelled me from the waiting list so I rang my doctor at the hospital and gave him a mouthful which made him realize I wasn't just gunna let it go so he wants me to come back in November because he is on 1 month leave atm then he said I will probably have my surgery in jan or feb :sad: 

Im totally confusesd now I was sure when I got up this smorning that I would be bleeding again but I'm not. Not even a single drop I have no idea y it is like this it never happens 
Wats ur thoughts girls.

On the plus side we are currently looking for a new house to move to because my inlaws are coming to Australia for 1 and 1/2 months his mum has never been out of India so it will be nice for her to see my country can't wait they should b here around November 28th


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Just wanted to let y'all know I'm still keeping an eye on posts, just been super busy. Hope all is well. :flower:


----------



## trying412011

Scrap that girls I'm bleeding again :cry:


----------



## katrus78

Arrh, Trying,I was starting to hope for great news! There is still a chance though, praying for a little miracle for you.

Sal, it's just men... Did you get to reschedule? 

Cil, I was just starting to think about the winter jacket. Nothing fits anymore but I feel bad spending money on something I will only be wearing for three months. And I haven't started on anything as far as the cribs, changing tables, not even a stroller. However, this Saturday the twin mommies club is having its annual sale, so I am going to see if they will have a stroller and cribs I want. 

AFM, not feeling so great, I got SPD and my pubic area hurts like hell, so I can barely walk, getting out of bed or car hurts, etc. Also I still have anemia, had my near-passing out incident again right by my work, couldn't make it from the car to my office, it was kind of embarrassing when my employees came out and tried to help. I started crying from embarrassment and weakness. I just wish I didn't have to work anymore!!!! Getting to be very tired. I have to admit, I even had a terrible thought of "what the hell did I do, why did I let them put two inside me?!" but than I remind myself it's only just over 2 more months to go, and it will be over... 

Sorry for complaining, I know of I wasn't pregnant now, I'd give up a lot to be pregnant, even with all the pain.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat: whats spd?? Im srry you are feeling like crap. its ok to vent. just because its something we badly wanted doesnt always mean its easier to endure. ;) 

trying, im sorry hun. Wish i had words to make this easier. but hey...maybe we will be bfp buddies next cycle? mine should be starting soon...im feeling bloated and crampy which means af is around the corner.

Everyone is talking about bumps..but no one is posting pics!! :)


----------



## Laura617

Hi all. Sorry for my absents but back now. Wrote a novel in my journal so wont repeat it all lol. 

Trying - sorry for bleeding. I do agree with Sal about the positive thoughts, even though that is sometimes easier said then done. However I will be sending my positive thoughts to you and we are all still here hoping with you and for you. Think it would be awesome if you and Sal were BFP buddies!

Sal - I replied to your journal but sending you extra baby dust here too hun!

Kat - So sorry for how you are feeling. I have heard SPD is awful. You are allowed to complain, we all know how much you want and love those little girls but that doesn't mean you aren't suffering right now, I hope these next 2 months fly by for you.

Cil - Glad you are resting, how short is your cervix, are they worried about it or just pushing you to rest more?

Yum - perfectly normal. Some women don't feel sick or like crap at all, maybe you will get to be one of those? With my first I was sick before I missed period and it didn't hit this time until 6-7 weeks so never know.

Sorry if I missed anyone, hope all of you are doing fab.

I have GD test on tuesday. Baby is kicking away (especially when his big brother is around, he seems to love the sound of Sams voice). I am comparing pregnancies and its funny. I had morning sickness all the way through with Sam and so far still have it with this one, thankfully its only early in the day now and just occasionally otherwise so has toned down but still there. With Sam I felt fine otherwise all the way through and I am already pretty uncomfortable this time. Nothing major and not complaining because I have no problem with how I feel as its all completely bearable just an achey back and really noticing the extra weight in front, plus braxton hicks which feel so odd. I haven't taken any new bump pics but will try to do that today at some point. I start 3rd trimester tomorrow.


----------



## katrus78

I will also try to take some bump pics tomorrow :)

Sal, SPD is Symphysis Pubis Dysfunction, it's when your pubic bones are separating more and earlier than they should, which causes mild to extreme pain between your legs. I never had it before when I was pg with my son, and never heard of it before I started to feel pain down there. :(

Cil, if they measure your cervix, how do they do it? At this point I really want to know in specific measurements how long my cervix is. Last time she just stuck her fingers in there and then told me it was long and closed. Weird. How do they measure so they know in cm? 

Trying, Sal, here is some :dust: for you girls for the next cycle!


----------



## LouiseSix

Sorry haven't been around much but have been trying to rest when I was off work sick and now back at work so crazy busy again.

Kat I had SPD with my first pregnancy and it is sooo blimming painful! You have my sympathy. The bad news is I'm already getting SPD pain again at only 16 weeks. Won't suffer in silence this time time though I will tell midwife when I see her next week and get a referal. Don't worry we all feel like that at times. We so want to be preganant but then it's hard work! Especially carrying two babies. Can't believe you're only two months away now.

I'm still soooo tired - thought that was supposed to ease in second tri!


----------



## katrus78

Louise, yes, I heard that if you had SPD once, than with your next pregnancy it will be earlier and worse. Good thing it is mst likely my last pregnancy, as I can't imagine it being worse. I don thing i could go to therapy at this point as i barely find strength to move around as it is. I really enjoyed it first time around, and can't wait for it to be over this time. Kinda sad. 

On a happy note, I went to the twin mom annual resale ths morning and bought the Mamaroo swing I wanted so badly. It was only $100 compare to its original price of $240. Put it together and loving it! Here it is:

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/3b7a5a6e1d57955c5160e34eed2ac1f8.jpg

Also got two crib mobiles $10 each!
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/aa1c9004f9ba489fd81372e691732eb1.jpghttps://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/9b998123ba4509ef602b598984b5f321.jpg

Sorry for the huge pictures, not sure how to make them smaller.


----------



## Cilnia

What a bargain! That's great :) we bought a bed, some clothing, a stroller, carseat (or whats it called?) and some diapers because they were very cheap lol!

My cervix was 2.7cm. They aren't measuring it anymore so don't know if it will shrink or not. They are a bit weird about it here in my country. But then again, prenatal healthcare here is one of the poorest in Europe. While it's a rich country, they have no knowledge whatsoever... -.- They did it with a vag u/s Kat. It was because i was interested to participate in a research for short cervix's. But i found out they would give one half of the woman progesterone in low dose, and the other half a placebo. I wasn't very keen on getting a placebo so i rejected.


----------



## LouiseSix

Cute stuff Kat!

I bought this the other day

https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...thercare%20Unisex%20Bear%20Graphic%20Bodysuit


----------



## Cilnia

Awh cute Louise!!


----------



## katrus78

Cute, Louise! 

I've been to the docs today and they did the heartbeat stress-test and u/s (but no pictures, just measured amniotic fluid around the girls). They had a bit of a hard time finding baby B's heartbeat, but turned out she is laying transverse not really close to surface, plus now both placentas are anterior, arrh! I asked again to give me specific measurement of my cervix's length. But noooo, she again just said its closed and long, that's all. Oh well, just gonna wait til my next appointment, I guess. 

I wonder how Ja is doing? How far along is she now? Isn't she close to her due date?


----------



## Laura617

Sorry they wouldn't give you specifics Kat. Glad babies are good though but sucks they are both anterior.
My dr during 1st pregnancy would give me every little bit of info and I loved that. My dr this time likes to keep everything simple which drives me crazy, he doesn't even like to say what the heartrate is! Just whether its good/normal or not.

I was wondering about Ja as well, I think she is about 37 weeks now? So pretty sure she is full term!


----------



## katrus78

Laura, my doc seems to be the same way, good/bad/normal, that's all. So I am a little jealous of those who have so much info after each appointment.


----------



## Laura617

Me too! I'm sure they do it for a reason, maybe they think it will stress is out to know every little thing? Either way it stresses me more not having as much info as possible.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies


----------



## Cilnia

I think you are about to O or might have O if the line will be lighter tomorrow!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hey girls, so sorry I haven't been responding. I went to the doctor and found out I have gout and have been trying to heal that. On top of that I've been having MS so badly! I have been checking in on you girls from time to time and I love the baby stuff everyone's buying and I'm so sorry Kat that you have that :( that sounds awfully painful!! and sorry your doc won't give you more specifics. 

Sally - looks like you are about to O! I'd Bd!!

how is everyone else??


----------



## Laura617

I don't know much about opks but I think it looks like your about to O as well.

Yum - sorry about the gout and ms. Hope you feel better soon. If ms is too bad you can ask for a prescription to help, zofran is keeping mine more under control now but still sick about half the time.

Just got home from my gestational diabetes test. Get my results in a couple days but not feeling too great right now, think its nap time lol.


----------



## ja123

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been MIA - I've been really busy trying to get things done around the house and with work before the baby arrives. As it turns out, the baby is still breech at this point, so we've scheduled a c-section for 10/22. I'm a little nervous about it, but I figure better to know ahead of time than to have to have an emergency one. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## katrus78

Sal, I also think you are about to o, because after you o, the line disappears fairly quickly. Bd!!!

Ja!! Wow, it's this month!! But I really hope baby turns around until than, so you don't have to have a c-section. You are so close, it's awesome! The first baby of our group!

AFM, still feel sucky, everything hurts, so not gonna whine, since it's all same old complains.


----------



## sallyhansen76

yum so sorry you have gout. :( Hang tight there darling. Hope it gets better soon!!

Kat, im sorry its getting difficult too..:( xx sending some hugs and hoping it goes by quickly

Ja, you are almost there, it is really amazing!! :) You better post pics of your baby girl. And did u already mention the name you choose yet?

Afm, cd1. Af started but im happy. Now i can start a new cycle. however...bad news pretty sure wont be trying this cycle. Spend the day yesterday at the hospital with OH. he has some problems with his foot and a serious infection. They had to operate to take it out of his foot yesterday. Which means loss of walking for 3-6 months while it heals. And to prevent it from coming back, once its healed, they are going to do another big operation, to remove his metal plate in his foot, and cut off his heel to replaec it with new skin (and make it less protruding). Its scary, but it will help. which isnt the bad part, the bad is he obviously wont be able to work, and being taht he just started that job, he has no insurance, airgo no income, unless we are lucky and his job keeps him to do some of the job (what he can on crutchs). Which to be honest im not sure they will. What hotel wants a securite gaurd on crutches? doesnt look to ...intimidating.

Although all that is scary, what i am most worried about is something else. His drs needed to speak to me alone, and basically ask me to re-evaluate my relationship with him. They needed to clarify that for me it was never going to be a relationship where i would be taken care of. His chronic disease, for whatever reason they cant determine, affects parts of the brain that takes initiative, makes priorities, and remember important things, and makes decisions is in lack of better words, defective. In short he will always need me to take care of everything. Reminders, and literally doing a lot for him. making the decisions, always thinking for two. And perhaps now, physically he is 'ok' but they are unsure how long he will be able to walk, and soon perhaps be in a wheel chair. That holding down a job, would always be near impossiblefor him with the countless dr appointments and constant changing of health issues. 

I love him, without a doubt, and i do question if i should leave him. But i have often come here to un-load because i feel the weight of the world is on my shoulders, especially in our couple, and to have someone point blank tell me, this is how its going to be ...forever. Even worst with a baby. I just really feel uncertain of how happy i will be in my future. Im willing to die for him honestly, i love him to death. Its just after 10-15 years lets say, how will i not feel like the relationship is one sided and not be frustrated? And can i blame him? if its not his fault. 
Yesterday he apologized for making me fall in love with him. And it broke my heart that he would apologize for such a thing....
So i reassured him that the bad baggage never made a person who they were, and that i was in this with him. That he had more good that bad and that is would make up for it. All i wanted was his happiness. 

And somehow i feel guilty because i feel like i just gave up mine....whats wrong with me?


----------



## katrus78

Sally, these feelings are very normal under the circumstances. I'd be surprised if you didn't have those feelings. But I gotta say you amaze me and inspire me. I know I am strong, but you surpass me by far. I know it may seem as though you have no choice but to play with the cards you are dealt, but it's not true, because one always has a choice what he/she does with those cards. I so wish for you to have your baby soon, as I think all your doubts and worries will faint. Plus, remember, the love you have between you and your oh is priceless and it is a gift that not everyone gets. I am sending you hugs and lots of love, sister.


----------



## katrus78

Oh, and I wanted to share something my mom made for the babies. Nothing fancy, more practical... Here it is:

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/d62fff912568571366aa44d0510f16ac.jpg


----------



## katrus78

Cil & Laura, congrats on making it to the papaya and eggplant forever land lol, you'll be stuck on those for a while now :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sally - I have to say Kat said it wonderfully. I would be very worried if you didn't have those feelings and you are indeed a very brave and amazing woman! Very inspirational! I wish you nothing but the best, and I hope soon you will have your baby. It takes a strong soul to be dealt this hand of cards as Kat put it, just keep your chin up! 

Kat - those outfits are SOOO adorable! 

As for me - I can't believe I'm a raspberry now!! i specifically remember when Kat was a raspberry (i remember everyone else of course too but i dunno, i just remember Kat's more). My first OB appointment is on the 18th :) I wanna post all our baby stuff because we've been collecting it since we got married, so we have a ton of stuff! but I don't know what to post


----------



## Cilnia

Sal, you are such a strong person. The things you've had to, and still, deal with at even this young age. First of all i have to say i look up to you! 
But babe wow that's hard.. i also agree it's normal to feel this way. I can't tell you what to do, no one can. But i agree you do have choices. And whatever you decide, now or later, it's your choice and not anyone else's! I can't imagine going through your situation, but kind of the opposite.. with my condition i might be very sick in 10 - 20 years.. I'm terrified by the thought of my husband leaving me, but i would understand if he did. I wouldn't want to hold him back from living his live and doing things 'normal' people do. But on the other side i need my buddy to get me through all that. 

Wish you all the best and a very big hug!!! You rock girl :friends:
and remember: you do deserve to be happy! you should not let your happiness go just to make someone else happy. It will always lead to both being unhappy... You need happiness just as much as he does.


Kat: cute outfits! Very twins-ish  I wish i could make clothes myself, but i can't.. nor can my mom lol.

yum: show everything! lol! spread it all on the floor/the bed and make a pic!

Afm, getting uncomfortable now. don't know how to lie down, how to sit or how to walk! :wacko:


----------



## Laura617

My Internet is down so can't do a good reply here as I'm on my phone.

Sal - sorry for all you are going through, just know that you don't have to decide forever right now. I also don't think you should feel like you are giving up your happiness and agree that in the long run that would make both of u unhappy.

Kat - those outfits are beautiful! Wish I could so that or knew someone who could.

I got my 1 hour GTT back and I failed. Have to do the three hour test now and already down about it. I had to do it last pregnancy and it made me terribly sick and shakey. I had to be monitored as it made my BP go crazy and so don't want to do that again, ugh!


----------



## katrus78

As promised, here are my bump pics from today, 29w1d. Not too glamorous but oh well...

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/2f2048c89e1c5310952a84e16f42c080.jpg

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/2fbc4e8d1fe54bd63acf1c4d45b4464e.jpg


----------



## katrus78

Laura, hope you get the GD under control. Wishing you all the best. Now you are in 3rd tri, so last stretch!

Yum, the weeks are gonna fly by for you for a whole now, and the fruit ticker is so much fun!


----------



## MrsKA

Gorgeous Kat ! just quickly here is mine 26 weeks and quite large lol 

Big hugs to you Sal xox you are amazing ! 

https://i874.photobucket.com/albums/ab304/DilworthPhotos/26weeks.jpg


----------



## katrus78

So cute, I am a little jealous, MrsKA! :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat, Mrska - I LOVE YOUR BUMPS!!! so cute!! I can't wait for mine!!! but probably wont be for quite some time lol

Laura - I'm so sorry you have to go through it again :( doesn't sound fun at all. 

As for me - definitely feeling pregnant. Just feel so blah a lot, get nauseous randomly and even though I don't have a huge belly yet, I'm still very overweight so this extra bloat is making it a bit uncomfortable for sitting and laying in certain positions lol but I'm working through it. Just feel sick all day, kinda tiring out my DH a little. I try not to burden him too much, but there are times I feel so sick he has to do more chores etc. I feel kinda bad but he keeps telling me it's fine and it's because I'm pregnant lol


----------



## Cilnia

Love the bumps! You guys are so far along already... and i'm thinking about Ja, she's almost ready lol.

Laura, hope everything will be better for you hun.... hold on!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow! look at those bumps! love it!! they look amazing ladies!! 
Laura hope the test goes well for you darling. 

Afm, im in better spirits been doing lots of shopping an organizing for the home. :) Which is distracting (in a very good way). Oh is in really good spirits given the circumstances, and having been told by drs that what i do for him (especially sexually) is just beyong what any woman would do, has offered oh a new sense of appreciatedness toward me. Which is refreshing. :) we are job hunting fo rhim, again...lol. but he said once he has a job we can get married right after. :) So i ve got lots of motivation here.  tonight he has offered me a massage so im excited about this. Once i have everything moved into the home, i ll send pictures showing the new decor. i ve been putting lots of thought/time and energy into it. (making the furniture, painting it, making the curtains, blah blah blah, so im hoping it will look nice :) ) 
Im getting excited now...only a few more days!! :) we went from 3 months to 19 days! xx Ja will be delivering in exactly one week from now!! cant wait for her!!


----------



## katrus78

Wow, so impressive, Sal! Can't believe you are putting so much of yourself in it! So cool! It will be very special to you guys. And I want pictures of those items when you're done. :) and I am so happy that your man is in better spirits now.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ill definately post them. some of the things i ll post the before and after too. you made me think it would be cool to do! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies, just wanted to update you all on sunni. 
She misses you all, and sends her regards. Shes asked how u are all doing, and is thrilled for all the bfp's!


----------



## Laura617

So glad that you are able to keep up with sonny. How is she doing?

Just a quick check in for me. Just got to my doctors office for my 3 hour test, hoping time flies and it doesn't make me super sick.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good luck laura. 

She is doing well. lots of morning sickness but seems in good spirits. :)


----------



## katrus78

What? Did I miss about Sunni getting pregnant?????? If so, I am so happy for her! Wish she showed up here once in a while :) 

Laura, good luck!!


----------



## Laura617

so glad she is in good spirits and doing well, aside from
morning sickness anyway.

Thanks for the good luck wishes ladies. Was a long day but thankfully it's over now and just have to wait for my appointment next week to find out if I have gestational diabetes or not.
The test wasn't as bad as it was my last pregnancy. It did make me feel fairly sick but they let me go for a walk, with DH holding on to me so I didn't fall as it made me super dizzy, but that helped a lot and after my 3 hours were up I immediately got something to eat and was much better. I am completely drained now though and about ready for bed, lol I am on a sugar crash basically so tired and headache.


----------



## katrus78

Take care of yourself, Laura. Rest plenty and drink a lot of water tomorrow!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey girls just wanted to update on my cycle. Im still taking opk and seeing as it took an eternity last time and im still kinda on a pill im not hoping for naything but its nice to have a little hope. ;)
My opks are getting darker...although im only cd10 so confused at how they could be getting dark so fast...ill be keeping a close eye on them https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/Sallys%20Pics/WP_000128.jpg
Starting from top(which is on the right) its cd7 cd8 cd9 am cd9 pm and cd 10 (i usually o cd 20..but maybe i could the 14?)


----------



## Cilnia

Which one is the test line? 

Laura, take care hun... do you have enough rest? I hope you do.... i know it's hard with a little one walking around.

Wow Sunnii pregnant! That's wonderful :) hope everything goes well for her!


----------



## sallyhansen76

The test line is on the bottom.
And my cm seems to be getting clear and stretchy...maybe its cuz of the pills but it just seems way too early


----------



## Laura617

Sal - could completely be because of the pill. Lots of time women use the pill (various ones) to regulate and it can way change the day you ovulate so you could be coming up to O already.

Feeling back to normal today. No chance of rest though, I think nesting has hit me early. I spent yesterday scrubbing my cabinets out and even the top of my fridge. Now today I find myself putting shelf lining in all the cabinets before I organize and put everything back and all I can think of is scrubbing the floors and being able to move on to the next room! Lol


----------



## katrus78

Sal, I was gonna say the same thing - the pill might have regulated your cycle, so it's a good thing. So you might ovulate earlier than normal. 

AFM, I used the disabled shopping cart today for the first time, and it was such a relief! I rolled around in it like a pro lol!


----------



## MrsKA

Huh im so confused, Sal are you on the pill ? if you are I thought you didn't ovulate on it which is how it works as contraception ? 

HAHA Kat thats awesome, I feel like using one of those ! I feel like I have had a sledge hammer between the legs every time I walk ! 

Glad to hear you are feeling better Laura, sucky about the yuk test ick,

I don't know if we have talked about this yet but have you all thought of names ?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mrska, im on a pill that isnt contraceptive but it works the same way as the mini pill. U still ovulate, but the cm remains thicker and your uterus less receptive. But i still ovulate. And im drinking TONS of water to hopefully counter act the effects on the cm. So we shall see. ;) Hopefully it will be a case of fate interviens.


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA, names are kinda tough for me. I am naming one girl Madeleine , but I still have no name for the other one. And than there are middle names, of corse. I don't even have any thoughts on options... My mom is really pushing me to name the second one, but nothing clicks. :( what about you?


----------



## MrsKA

Ohhh ok I get ya Sal ;)

Madeline is lovely Kat ! At the moment I like Hazel, Olive and Mela with Hazel being my top choice. I just made a post about it actually because when I told my Dad Hazel he said it reminded him of witches because of witch hazel :( it kinda put me off it but I still really like it I would just hate people to associate her with witches.


----------



## Laura617

We have picked the name Jacob but my mom (who I stupidly told the name was my fav but said I hadn't decided) told everyone the name already so it has kind of put us off. Jacob is still our top name but still looking. We like the name Ariel or middle name. It's pronounced are-E-el, Sams middle name is Aviel so think its nice that they are similar.


----------



## Laura617

Kat Madeline is lovely. Mrsk I like all those names and have known a few people with the name hazel and never thought of witches. I think olive is my fav in that group.


----------



## katrus78

Yep, I saw your post today, and I wanted to ask what are your other two girls' names?

Laura, Jacob is great, goes well with Sam too! 

Girls, you both spelt Madeleine as Madeline... Which made me doubt my original choice of spelling it the French way. I really like the French spelling, but I am afraid she will have to constantly spell it for everybody, plus it's kinda long, so I am in doubt now. 

Sal, what are your favorite names? I promise not to steal lol :)


----------



## Laura617

Kat - I love the spelling. I spelled it that way but my phone autocorrected.


----------



## Cilnia

I love the french spelling kat! Is Anastasia off the table?

Hazel and Jacob are lovely names!

We're naming our son Raven. Dont have a middle name yet.


----------



## katrus78

Cil, Anastasia is out now, unfortunately... I decided to find something else and not copy my niece's name. :( 
Raven suits so well with both of you guys! Good job.


----------



## MrsKA

Oh ok so is it Mada-line or Mada-lynn ?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Today is the big day for Ja!!!!!! :) Cant wait to hear from her and see how it went!!

Ja if your reading this good luck today! it is by far a miracle and CONGRADULTIONS! you are now a mom! :) Enjoy the moment darling! xxx


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat sorry didnt read your post till later, I really like Elizabeth. Its a classic name and is pronounced as easily (and beautifully) in french as in english. Also, the child will have some play on their own name as they grow up (well their nick name if you will). (which dont we all wish?  ) liz lizzy, el, beth. lisa, liza. So its really one of my top picks.


----------



## Cilnia

Go Ja go Ja !!!!!! Any news hun??? Please tell us!!!!!!!!

Sal: I also like Elizabeth! 

Just a few names that pop in my mind:
Madison
Sophie/a
Morrigan
Olivia
Amelia

How is everyone feeling? I'm good, in the overall. My bellybutton hurts!.. starting to get a bit blueish around it. Guess it's a bit bruised.

Sal: Just a few more days...... till you finally move in.... whoohoo!!!


----------



## katrus78

MrsKA, we'll be calling her Mad-len, the French way, cause it sounds closest to Russian. But in English it would be pronounced Mada-lyn and spelt Madeleine. 

Cil, I like Sophia too, but my mom ruined it for me, long story. 

Thank you for all the suggestions, girls. 

I can't believe Ja is giving birth now, how awesome! It seems like February was just yesterday when we got together.


----------



## sallyhansen76

We got together in jan I think. BUt ya it realy does seem like yesterday! Also, now on our first page thread i dont know what icon to use as ja has given birth!! we should have a special icon for that too!!! any ideas? ;)

Cil!! yes!!!! only 10 days until we begin. And 13 until we are all moved in!! :) AHHHHH i have soo many things to do...i have still the curtains, and a dresser im not done. I still need to make the bed frame and go get the material!! ;)

Ps still no positive opk...darn...i was sure this morning i would have as yesterdays was fairly dark..but still nothing...GRRR


----------



## Cilnia

How about :crib: ???

Awh still no opk? But i can remember you not having a super dark opk previous times also? So maybe one of those was positive?


----------



## sallyhansen76

And while we are on the subject of names, Oh and I have decided to name our baby. I think actually that i havent given you the update, but they had told us it was a boy. Turns out that they 'mixed my results' with another womans, and my dr was so nice enough to call back a month alter to tell us it was actually a girl. 
So we ve decided to choose a flower name and buy a corresponding plant on our edd and cherish it as we would have our daughter. I thought lilly, but oh doesnt seem to be buying it. He likes Margaret (but it was my grandmas name and i feel like im stealing it) Have u any suggestions? Iris, daisy, rose(my other grandmothers name) Ivy (my aunts name) Petunia (not a big fan) lol ?


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sorry girls that I've been MIA, been super busy lately 

Kat - love the name Madeleine!! it's sooo pretty and she could maybe have a nickname of Maddy or something?

Cil - absolutely adore Raven for you!!

Sal - Lilly is pretty I also like Rose a lot too! or maybe you could do Rosa?

As for me - We've already decided names :)
for a girl we are going to name her Kylene Lynnea
and for a boy we're gonna name him Blayke Alan


----------



## Laura617

Hope JA is doing good. Can't wait for an update.

Sal - I'm terrible with opks but looks pretty dark to me. 
Also just to share since names have to be thought of carefully if you are Jewish I will tell you it considered one of the highest honors to name a baby after a loved one who has passed.
I love all those names though (petunia reminds me of Harry potter but still pretty)


----------



## katrus78

Yum, wow, you guys are fast with naming! But great choices!
Now I wanna find out Ja's little girls name and also BBA's twins' names. :)

Sal, I really like Iris out of all the choices. What a wonderful idea you have, and it is indeed so nice of them to tell you of their mistake on the gender, even if a little late.


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi sorry I've dropped off the planet but I don't have a moment to do anything except work. I cannot wait to get on maternity leave and away from school!

I have my scan tomorrow so will hopefully be finding out gender - any predictions?

Sal, I love flower names and all your options are beautiful. Thinking from a practical point of view Rose would work best if you want it to be a plant you can cherish for many years as rose bushes are very hardy and grow well.


----------



## Laura617

Louise - I think boy!


----------



## Cilnia

Louise i think Boy! :D Exciting for you. do you hope for a gender or does it not matter ?

Sal: wow love the names. I didn't know it was a girl... Very nice of them to call you back about it. I love Iris and Ivy. Ivy is actually a name on my 'girl list' !! So i really love it. I just love nature inspired names (no wonder i love Raven ) You could do Iris Margaret or Ivy Margaret. Using Margaret as a second name might give you less of a 'stealing' idea. Which you btw don't have to have because no names can be stolen as it doens't belong to someone! :) Do what feels good for both of you. I do agree with Louise about the Rose bush though!

I want to know news about Ja!!!!


----------



## katrus78

Louise, I think boy!!

I am at the doctors appt now, and the girls are measuring 2 weeks ahead of the game, both around 4 to 4.4lb. And both are head down now. I really have a feeling they will come around 36 weeks, no later.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Maybe that is a nice idea to use two names. 

Kat omg your at 30 weeks! you are almost there!!!! Soo insane

And Ja!! we are all waiting impatiently. Hope there were no complications. 
(my friend who was due same day, had her c section the 18th and is still in the hospital due to some complications) :( Hope youa re ok darling and your baby is healthy and bouncy! :) xxxx Lots of love to the NEW family!


----------



## Laura617

I was going to goto my journal but clicked here first so hope you ladies don't mind me having a bit of a moan.

About a week ago I started getting this dull pain in my right side (lower rib cage) not bad just figured I slept wrong. It's gradually been getting worse so then thought baby must be kicking me there, I hadn't felt him kick there but figured he could be doing it while I slept.

Anyway now night before last I wasn't feeling well. Just achy and not right, I had no appetite so figured that was the problem so I was snacking and it made no difference. Decided to lay on the couch and cuddle Sam to sleep as it was nice lol and a couple minutes in I was calling DH down from upstairs as I started having chills so bad I couldn't stop shaking, couldn't talk, couldn't even hold a thermometer in my mouth. So DH ran and got me blankets (after pointing out you aren't supposed to do that if u have a fever lol) but I needed to stop the shaking. Anyway after about 15 long minutes the shaking settled down and was able to take temp, it had suddenly jumped to 102.5! I should have gone to the ER then but last time I called the dr about a fever the receptionist made me feel down by saying I probably had the flu and if it comes down with Tylenol it's fine. 

So I took Tylenol and it brought it down quickly and I was literally sweating profusely for at least 3 hours and was so hot.
So now this has been going on since, fever goes up (not that high since) take something, comes down/sweatin my butt off. 

Now last night I could barely sleep as the pain in my side has now gotten worse. I can't lay on my left side and any position is really uncomfy. So after being in so much pain today I finally called the doctors office and again the receptionist dismisses me so this time I asked to speak to the nurse (my dr isn't in today). She said pain there can be normal but should be fine until I come in tomorrow (my appointment) but if temp goes up that high again to goto the hospital (closely monitoring).
All that made me feel better as I felt she actually listened to me. After I got off the phone (tmi sorry) I had a sudden bout of loose stool and it was yellow! So now I'm wondering if something is wrong with my gallbladder as it looked like bile. 
Tomorrow cannot come fast enough!

Sorry for the long post but thanks for listening.

I hope ja updates soon, I wanna see pictures.


----------



## katrus78

Laura, as I was reading your post, I am screaming in my mind - go to the hospital!!!! I am glad you the fever comes down with Tylenol, but whatever, the pain in your side alone is worrisome, so I hope you make it to the doctors tomorrow ok and tell them about EVERYTHING!!! About loose stool too. Take care of yourself, hun.

AFM, also having a little complaint. When I was at the doctor's today, I asked to check my cervical length, and they said they only do it at 20 weeks, and if everything is fine, than they check again only very lat in pregnancy, about 36 weeks or so. I still insisted, and they gave in, but she measured it with just her fingures, not an u/s. Before she did it, she asked me what I was hoping for, and I said anything over 3 cm. So she measured with her fingers (ouch!) and told me it was just under 2 cm. She didn't seem worried at all, but I am!!!! After reading everyone's measurement on this forum, it looks like women are being put on bed rest with such measurements! What should I do? Should I worry, or are there other opinions that 2 cm could be ok??


----------



## Laura617

Kat - thank you for making me feel validated that it is worrisome. I know it's probably dumb but I feel stupid going to the ER if DRs office told me to wait until morning.
DH is home from work and saying if it gets worse throughout the night we are going in. Part of my hesitation is I hate taking Sam to ers where he will catch something. 
Appointment is at 10:30 and my doctor always rushes and thinks everything is fine so if he refuses to listen I will head to hospital because I know something isn't right.
Baby seems oblivious, kicking tons. I am always worried they will say its nothing and I will feel like a drama queen lol anyone else get that?


----------



## Laura617

Oh and I don't know anything about cervical link but think its crap that they didn't check properly, not really sure how accurate fingers are but she could irritate it without even knowing if there is an issue!


----------



## Cilnia

Oh my gosh, Laura how scary is that!!! Im glad the docs will help you. I really hope youll be all Better soon. Keep us posted!!

Kat, why not with a u/s?? Fingers are so not accurate... But dont you worry, cervix gets shorter and shorter till baby comes. So at 30 weeks its normal that its shorter then before! Thats why the 20th week is so important, if thats too short - there is a chance it might not make it till 30 weeks (it could then be en less then a cm.. i think youre fine! But just in case,you could try to lay a bit more often or longer if you can. Do you have lots of braxton hicks?


Oh my, my phone is flipping... Ill edit my message in a bit. This is just annoying lol. Screws up my entire post.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura omg!! im with kat and cil! make sure you tell dr everything. That is worrisome and you are right to feel that way. Take cre of you and your precios cargo ;) My my lady, i hope they get this fixed and STAT! 

Kat im not sure about lenths either, but maybe with twins its different..and maybe they only measure at 20 weeks because after the measurement go all wonky and different for every person thats why they dont do it?? I dont know im guessing. But maybe? And my fingers like everyone else said cant be super acurate either...but either way try not to stress too much darling. ;)

AFM im getting annoyed at these damn opk! another dark but not positive 3 yesterday and another this morning. Gosh cant i just ovulate already!


----------



## Cilnia

Aaah so annoying Sal!!! what CD are you now?


----------



## sallyhansen76

cd 15 Heres a link if you wanna see the thread i started to hopefully get some opinions  

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ovulation-tests/1314925-uhhh-just-turn-pos-already-did-miss.html

Just thought id add i have had really fertile cm since 3 days now like super clear like never had before, pinching in left ovary Uhhh!


----------



## Laura617

Update from me. Went to doctors appointment and it was a bust. He didn't seem concerned about pain at all. I expressed my concern about gallbladder because of the yellow stool and he said he didn't understand the connection.

In the end he agreed to order an ultrasound of my gallbladder and ordered a CBC. But told me if I have fever or pain to just goto the ER. I wanted to scream at him that his staff told me I could wait until I saw him!

Anyway so I just left there and went straight to the ER. They are monitoring baby now before checking other problems.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww no Laura. Sorry they are being annoying! I really hope they figure it out!


----------



## LouiseSix

Oh Laura sorry to hear about your problems. It's horrible when medical people won't listen to your or take you seriously.

Kat I know nothing about cervix length but from what you know it sound like you're right to be concerned and wonder if you should be doing things differfently. Is measuring your cervix a standard procedure in the US?

Had my scan today and found our that we are having a girl and we're all very excited! I'm already looking at all the lovely girly clothes!

Also found out that my placenta is low lying and only 15mm away from cervix so have to go back for another scan to check at about 34 weeks.


----------



## Laura617

Aww yay and congrats on girlie!!


----------



## Laura617

I sometimes think people do not think before acting. 
I am still at hospital, they monitored baby for awhile and he is perfect. I was told they are going to order an ultrasound on my gallbladder. I asked if I could have water and they brought me a cup. Anyway got back to the ER. Got IV of fluids hooked up (ouch) and they said since I drank I'm supposed to wait 5 hours for ultrasound! They knew this, why did they give me water??
Anyway since its a small amount they are going to talk to the doctor and see if they can do it anyway, fingers crossed. My mom has Sam and I miss him.


----------



## katrus78

Louise, congrats! It's funny most of us guessed boy lol :)

Sal, how frustrating. Maybe buy digital ovulation tests? I know they are expensive, but less stressful. 

Laura, what an ordeal! Jerks. I personally decided I will try to force them to do any test related to what I am concerned about!


----------



## Laura617

Well I'm sitting here balling my eyes out. I have gallstones an my gallbladder is inflamed. They want to admit me and are talking surgery. I'm scared, I've never had surgery and I have never spent a night away from Sam before. :-(


----------



## katrus78

Aaww, hun, I am so sorry! My thoughts are with you. Hope you won't need surgery... How would they operate on you when you're pg??


----------



## Laura617

Not sure but I guess it's not that uncommon to have gallbladder removed during pregnancy, they do it laparoscopicly if they can.

Don't really know anything knew. Have pounding headache. Can't eat or drink anything and all I want is a giant glass of water so it's torture. Consult will be in tomorrow so hopefully this can be dealt with fast so I can get home to my Sam.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh no laura, i saw on fb your ipcs! i am thinking of you and sending all my love your way. You ll be with sam soon enough, but for now take care of you and your precios 'jacob' (if you are sticking to that name, i cant rememeber now if it was sure or not...) Sending you lots of hugs hun!!! take care f yourself!! xxxxx


afm Obviously a POS this morning! holy cow im excited!!  we bd d las night so its perfect timing to be bd ing again tomorrow evening. :) xxx
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/Sallys%20Pics/WP_000135.jpg


----------



## katrus78

Sal, yep yep yep!!!!!Its a positive!! Get to business, girl! Sending you lots of :dust:


----------



## Cilnia

I also saw it on FB Laura.. wish you all the best hun!! So sorry you are missing little guy... Hope you recover soon *big hug*

Sal: yep.. there it is!! Go for it babe! ;)


----------



## katrus78

Laura, how is it going?


----------



## Laura617

Slowly. Surgeon apparently won't be in until this evening, it's 6 now so anytime from here he could come in. Feel like I am playing the longest waiting game of my life and pretty sure I'm in for another night away from Sam.

He came to visit today so that lifted my spirits a ton and they finally are letting me eat and drink a little so that's making me feel better, except for my side pain.

They keep wanting to give me morphine or Tylenol 3 and I don't know enough about those to be comfortable taking while pregnant so having them give me regular Tylenol to at least take the edge off.


----------



## Laura617

Finally saw the surgeon and no surgery! So relieved but he said the risk for preterm labor was to great at the moment and at just under 30 weeks they don't want to see me deliver. 
So now if fever can be kept away and pain tolerated (which I think I can tolerate, been tolerating it and not even asked for more then Tylenol) I can go home in 1-3 days. If fever stays away they want to remove gallbladder 4-5 weeks after delivery. If fever returns after I go home I have to come back where they will reassess for surgery. Another night away from my Sam makes me sad but he visited twice today which was good and hoping so bad it will be the 1 day and I can go home. I haven't ran a fever at all today!


----------



## katrus78

Laura, you are such a brave girl!!! You rock!! I am sorry you are having this thing to go through, but so relieved for you that surgery is put off for now. Stay strong, and you will be home soon!!

AFM, I am starting to have kind of a rocky relationship with my mom. I think she thinks I could do more around the house, and she thinks my son is super lazy and irresponsible... I am really not so sure I could do more, but yes, even if I could, I am just so used to do my own routine. Like for example, her expectation is that the kitchen floor must be washed once a week, and I would only wash it once a month lol :) I know I am overall somewhat on a pig side, the mess doesn't bother me that much. My focus is on my job and on my kid (yes, he is not too responsible, so I have to remind him constantly to do routine things), but I am used to it, and it doesn't bother me that much either... Not sure how to change myself at this age and after living alone for soooo long. She just seems to be constantly mad at us...


----------



## katrus78

I don't know maybe I am just too emotional right now but things just got to me after building up for a while I guess...

1. This whole pregnancy I was fooling myself that I don't care about the weight, but deep inside I am sooo scared I won't be able to go back to my normal weight. I used to be 140lb, and now I am already at 230lb... I don't know if I could go to gym considering I will have two newborns and a 10-year old to take care of after full-time work day. 

2. Plus, my weight/overall appearance and the fact that I will have three kids are taking a toll on how other women think my love life is gonna be like. After I mentioned to someone that I really like my male coworker (jokingly, but half our staff is in love with him), I got a comment back like what am I thinking about, I shouldn't be thinking about men at all now and not for a while... Really? ... and than I think they might be right. 

3. Today I texted the babies' daddy (we haven't talked for a few months), saying that my c-section is scheduled for Dec18, and that everything is fine. He called me right back. He said he is now in serious relationship, and they are living together, blah-blah. He said if he will come to the birth, his world might not be stable anymore, and things will be messed up. I sounded really positive on the phone, said I was really sincerily happy for him, and that I still don't want anything from him, and if he will later decide he wants to see the babies, I will let him. However, now it doesn't sound like he will have anything to do with us. 


I just feel like such a huge looser in personal life, I feel like I will always be alone. I don't regret what I did (IVF and such), I just feel incredibly said that other people who are normal, have it the right way, and don't live with their mothers at 34 years old with their 3 kids. I know I made all these choices, so noone to blame. But it still hurts. 

P.S. I called my ex whom I loved so much a couple of years back, we stayed friends since than (back in a day we had a huge passionate 2-year affair, but he was and is still married / no kids). He was very sweet and supportive, but when I hung up, I felt even more hurt for some reason. I thought back of all my ex-bfs, and they are all married/with someone in serious relationship. So yeah... I feel kinda shitty about that.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Laura - oh my goodness!! well I'm definitely hoping the fever stays away for sure!!! that is so terrifying (especially when pregnant). 

Kat - aw honey, don't think you are a "loser" cuz you are not! You are a very strong woman for raising now 3 kids. That takes a lot of bravery and courage on your part! If it makes you feel any better, I know someone (who isn't fond of me AT all) who has 5 kids, she is 29, she had her 1st from one guy, then had her second from her (now separated) husband, then at the time broke up with him and had another child from another guy, then got back together with him and had another child then cheated on him again and had her last child. they are never stable, they move every 6 months, she lives with her mother constantly (and constantly asks for hand outs of money) to the point that her parents are now in debt (when they were very well off to begin with). I'm not saying this story to bash her, but I'm trying to make a point of just how great you are! You have a stable job, a stable home, and you have your head on straight. and for those people to say you shouldn't "like" men right now, well that isn't up to them. you're the type of person who puts your children first (i can tell) but it doesnt mean you have to completely give up a love life. Keep your head high hun! we are all here for you!!

As for me - I seriously can't wait until all this MS eases up!!!


----------



## Laura617

Kat - first you can never please your mother, that goes for everyone. I am super grateful to mine at moment but she still drives me mad. I am the same way, I'm no where neat as she is, she makes comments about toys being everywhere and it hurts my feelings even though it shouldn't so try not to let it bug you too much.

Also there is no right way to do things. You do what works for you and that's it. I was raised by a single mother of 2 kids (we have different fathers which makes no difference to us) and she lived with her parents a long time. Then when we got a little older and she remarried our grandma lived with us (we shared a room even). The happiest moments of my life (before my children) were living like that, my grandma died and I cherished every moment we had.
So while it may seem awful now or not what you want I hope it works out and you and her can have different, positive impacts in your kids lives.


----------



## Laura617

Oh and about the weight thing I so understand, I am right there in those feelings and heavier then you are.
Someone from the cafeteria came in today before they gave me food to talk preferences and she point blank asked me if I am going to try and lose weight. I informed her I was pregnant and her response was "oh you should after then". I thought DH was gonna lose it lol said last thing you need right now is someone coming making you feel worse!

All I can say is some weight will come off with babies (more for u with twins) if you breastfeed that helps you lose weight and I found I could use my wii fit at spare moments and I was losing after Sam and didn't have to run to the gym.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat I can sympathize with all these emotions you are having. And i applaude you. Seriously. hun, here you are sacrificing everything you have to raise your children. With love and a wonderful home. I know it may seem like you are alone (on the bf front) but someday some man will come into your life and fit into what you seem to call your beautiful chaos perfectly. Do not give up on it tho, because there is still someone to give you all the love you deserve. ;) Screw all those broads who think differently. Truth is, in most cases people say snooty thing when they are jealous. Being envious is the most harsh and rude motivator on the planet. So if you are getting mean comments, try and remember there is probably a reason. Most likely they are scared of your confidence, brains, and having 3 kids who will love and adore you beyond imagination. ;)
As for your mom, i cant offer too much advice, but its difficult to deal with most moms, so dont feel too out of the loop. The good news is tho, that they ARE your mom, and they love their kids and they usually end up making this ok once the dust has settled. ;) 

YUm, as much as it SUCKS, ms is a good sign, and only means baby is getting stronger!!! try and keep your chin up sweetie. Its worth it! ;)

AFM, another positive this morning. Oh couldnt...finish...last night so im bummed. Hoping that tonight will be enough. GOSH i already feel out before i begin. Screw it tho i dont feel bad. im concentrating on the house, and i ll be fine next cycle. Plus with all thats going on with OH waiting an extra month wouldnt be all that bad anyways. *sigh*

P.s WHERE IS JA?? i really hope she didnt have any complications!!!!!!


----------



## Laura617

Sal - will keep my fingers crossed anyway but it's great that you have the house to focus on!

On did I mention..... IM GOING HOME!!! So happy, it's going to be a long couple of months but I so want to be home. I have a last bag of antibiotics going through my iv then I am outta here! Thanks for all your support through this, you guys have been awesome.


----------



## katrus78

Thank you so much, girls, for all the kind words. You are the best. I am feeling much better today!

Laura, thank god you are going home now! get some rest.

Ja, let us know you are ok! 

Sally, with second positive you still have a good chance, so go girl!

Yum, you're a prune, yey! I remember being a prune, congrats :)


----------



## katrus78

Yey, we bought a stroller!!! I am so happy about that! Now we just need two cribs with mattresses and a changing table...

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/9f42c2afc7913ca7ceb70e0e9419e0fa.jpg


----------



## LouiseSix

Laura you poor thing so glad to hear you are home now.

Yum - hang in there you are near the end of the ms now unless you are very unlucky. Mine gradually started later and later in the day until it almost disappeared. Fingers crossed for you.

Great pushchair Kat. Now I know I'm having a girl I want to get shopping!

Sal you're moving soon aren't you? So exciting!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat! the stroller is amazing! :)

louise yes i am. 3 days of work left then im on vacay for a week (and that means no bnb either because i wont haev internet hooked up right away and no access to at work. DAMN)  i hope i hear from ja before!! 
I get my keys wednesday evening at 7 pm. And then the choas begins. I have a bf on crutches and no many friends that can help with moving the big things....geez im getting a little stressed  but super excited.

And the whole time i ll be in my twww...and when i get back the 13 nov ill be testing. So wish me luck everyone. ;)


----------



## katrus78

Good luck, hun! Exciting time for you! And your tww will pass by quicker!


----------



## Cilnia

Good luck hun!!!! Big hugs!!!


----------



## Cilnia

Kat, nice stroller! In the same colors or different ones? The orange is pretty neat!

Our stroller will be this one: https://www.baby-dump.nl/shop/producten/img/13846_1_2321-x-adventure-cabino-zwart.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

I like the strollers! i want one!! ;)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Whoa i realized i wrote the 13 november ...geez what was i thinking thats REALLY too far!!hahaha i meant the 8th!! 
I am trying my damn-dest not to symptom spot. Lord knows its not working well. And heres the unfair part, my bfp i had no symptoms, so now i have none and its like im symptom spotting NO symptoms. Gosh ttc is bollocks and so cruel.  haha Im not temping so im unsure which day i ovulated..and its frustrating me a little...oh well. we shall seethe 8th. if i hold out that long. im guessing monday the 6th i ll probably be testing


----------



## katrus78

Cil, I got this exact one, with orange. It comes only in two colors, all black and grey with orange. Good choice on yours as well!

Sal, the 8th is just around the corner, and I am glad you can distract yourself a little with the move.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - oh my gosh, that stroller is so cute! 

Kat - love your stroller too!! I might need to get a double stroller just for when I babysit my goddaughters/nieces.

I just got an evenflo stroller and carseat that fit together. (dont have a pic) but i've heard good and bad things about this type of stroller. mostly good, i guess i'll form an opinion once i use it lol


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - eek, im so excited for you to test!! only a few more days! :D


----------



## sallyhansen76

Not sure if you all wanted to see the dresser i finsihed but i have pics 

here is before, no drawers no legs and black 
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/WP_000012.jpg

and here is after, drawers legs and white with flowers (there is more on the side we cant see)
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/WP_000015.jpg


----------



## katrus78

Oh wow, great job!!! Definitely post more pics!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks hun! the microwave stand i had doesnt have any before or after, and the bed i dont haev a before either....so its kinda hard. But all my projects are pretty much done. Just need to put the bed together once we get there. :) MY GOSH guys today is the day!! its here the day i get my keys!!!!! can u believe it s been three months since we got approved???? Wow it goes fasT!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Also wanted to add, im super bloated and cramping. I took a opk and its really dark. Im feeling optimistic and sure that its all in my head but who cares im going all in. PUPO! (pregnant until proven otherwise!) LOL
Ill see you guys on the 8 th with good news ;) hee hee


----------



## Cilnia

Wow love the dresser!! Looks nothing like the 'before'! Awesome :D

Yep, you are returning the 8th with good news babe! Enjoy your time moving, good luck!!! 

Happy Halloween everyone :p


----------



## MrsKA

Oh my goodness Sal ! I hope this is it for you ! The dresser looks fab ! 

Laura how are you feeling ? 

Kat are you feeling better about things ? you are a fab mum and your girls are lucky to have you ! 

How is everyone else ? I am tried and sore ! I had my 4d scan last week though, baby wasn't playing ball (and yes definitely a girl !) she kept face planting into my placenta so couldnt get many good pics but here is one ! she looks like such a mix of her sisters !

https://i1186.photobucket.com/albums/z364/dilworthphotography/IM-0001-0015.jpg


----------



## MrsKA

P.s. Omg im a squash !


----------



## katrus78

Yeah, welcome to the squashland, my dear lol))) it's gonna seem like forever!!!!

What an awesome pic :) I am tthinking to get one session like that as well, but not too sure if we gonna get nice pic like these for the money. Yeah, I am a little Scrudge))))

Sal, I want the other pieces pics, even if there are no before pics!!! And I am keeping my fingers crossed for you untill the 8th, which is just a week away now!!!!! :dust:

Yum, Louise - how are you girls feeling?

JA!!!!!!!! Come on, come back and tell us the birth story already, we are all so excited for you, girl!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - love the dresser and good luck on your move hun!

Mrska - love the scan pic, looks sooooo cute!

Kat - im still feeling sick. still queasy and vomiting, and on top of it, i'm super constipated :( not fun at all lol but dont get me wrong, i'm still happy!


----------



## katrus78

Congrats, you are a lime, Yum! Moving right along! Hang in there... That's all I can say really, all of it is temporary, and there is a big light at the end of this tunnel?

AFM, on top of my anemia and SPD, it looks like I now have the carpel tunnel syndrome :( my hands/arms are really numb and puffy after night and a little during the day. My mom keeps telling me I should enjoy my pregnancy, but now my excitement nearly wore off and honestly I can't say I've enjoyed it since about week 20 :( I know it will be my last pg, so it's kinda sad I have been so uncomfortable...


----------



## Cilnia

Love the 3D pic!!! She really looks like a little girl... so cute :) I had mine done today, and our little guy was also tucking his head in my placenta... he didn't want to show his face, lol. but we got some good pics so i'm happy! 

I'm sorry your pregnancy is so uncomfortable Kat :( I do hope you can atleast enjoy the preparations for the girls! buying things and so on :)

Yum, it will thankfully all pass :) Just a few more weeks!!!

here's my 3D pic!
 



Attached Files:







baby 3d echo 26 weeks.jpg
File size: 62.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - o my goodness, he looks so much like you!!! what a cutie!

Kat - I'm so sorry you are so uncomfortable :( but you're nearing the end of your pg! I'm super excited to see pictures of your girls! :D


----------



## katrus78

Cil, he really does look a lot like you lol :)
So cool to see those 3D pics, thank you for sharing them!


----------



## katrus78

Had a "surprise" baby shower today at work, it was kinda nice :) here are a couple of pics: 
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/0d128b309d58a59bc492e48da0784990.jpg

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/e367b6f96b7dce437b3e09f747e75baa.jpg

And they got me a gift card that was just enough to buy two cribs. Hooray!!!! They were pretty cheap but still looked decent. Now I am only missing the mattresses, and I was shocked how much they cost, many cost much more than the cribs! Arrgggh!

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/942529ce1cf0bcf82a1710091d69424c.jpg

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/94b0ed1d710fe960ec0ec4536ee839b0.jpg


----------



## Cilnia

Omg kat, you look amazing!! I wouldnt guesd your preg is so uncomfortable by the look of your pics! You are glowing!! How Nice of your co workers to throw you a babyshower :) the cribs look cute! I agree the price of matrasses is shocking :l 

Thanks girls! Fun to hear to you think he looks like me :D yaay!!


----------



## katrus78

Cil, lol, well, I was pretty happy at that time, so forgot about all the pains and aches :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

kat - o wow kat, you look gorgeous!!! and I agree, couldn't tell you were uncomfortable at all, you are simply glowing! :D


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, guys :) We finally bought the crib matrasses today and the mesh bumpers. Hopefully the cribs will come soon so we can start putting them together and put all the stuff in it.

How is everyone doing???


----------



## Cilnia

Will you post a pic when its done? :) I'll try to post a pic of our furniture once we have all components! 

Our little one was a week ahead on our last u/s btw. His weight was 1010 gram. So already 1 kg!!! everything was 27 weeks instead of 26 and he was already blinking. i'm not very big lol... so i hope i'll be big enough for a big baby!!


----------



## katrus78

Yes, of corse, I will post the pics! Although It is not gonna be anything fancy like some nurseries I have seen on here :)


----------



## Cilnia

Neither will mine be  It's all Ikea here... but it doesn't matter!


----------



## katrus78

lol, it's funny, IKEA is everywhere!! When I went to Russia, it's very popular there too. And here in US, when I go to people's house, there is always something from IKEA there, especially beds and kitchens.

I just noticed, I turned 32 weeks, but I am still a damn squash lol ;) 

Also, girls, I was thinking all this time that I will be giving birth some time in December, and it never crossed my mind that actually it could be this month. It's kind of scary... I read everywhere about twins' average gestation, and it's usually no more that 36-37 weeks. Well, I will be 36 weeks on November 30th, so it is very possible I would give birth some time this month. Honestly, I still can not believe it fully that I will have a baby, let alone two!! 

I have been feeling one baby on my right side at least once in a while throughout the day, but I really don't feel the other one. I am not sure if I should go ahead and get checked out right away, or should I just wait til Tusday as that's when my appointment is. I am so confused about the whole thing about the reduced movement. What if I in general do not feel them much, than what is reduced movements in my case - like no movement??? I don't know.


----------



## Fatou

I have been trying to get pregnant,nothing happen for 9months, now wanna trying soy anybody has success:::::


----------



## LouiseSix

Kat, you do look lovely in your pics. How nice to have a baby shower!

I think I have carpal tunnel too and it is very painful! So now we have that and SPD in common - oh the joys!

Cil you bubs looks cute. I'm trying to decide if I should have a 3d scan or not. I didn't last time...


----------



## Cilnia

Kat: how'd it go with the movement? Do you feel them both now? I don't know what to do when you feel less movement. I also feel less movement some days, but i don't know when it's really urgent. And wow..you could give birth this month. Wow that's so weird and lovely! Time flies...

Fatou: uhm, soy is mostly for woman who don't seem to have a ovulation ?! Do you think that is the problem for you?


----------



## katrus78

Louise, I was at the doctor's today and he said I need to sleep with braces/splits (?) on my hands/wrists to lessen the pain and numbness. But I don't have any money now, and would have to wait a week and a half to get paid and buy them. But at that point it's gonna be almost the end of it, so I think I am just gonna struggle through til the end, which is hopefully very near!

Cil, I have felt both of them today, but not that much. Mentioned it to the doctor, but he didn't seem concerned at all, he listened to their heart beats, found them ok, no u/s this time, so I'm gonna take it as everything was fine... 

Also today I was insisting that next time they would do a vaginal u/s to measure my cervix's length. He tried to talk me out of it, but I stood my ground and he agreed. Also, I insisted I get seen every week after my next appointment which is in two weeks. Otherwise, I am afraid they would still tell me to come back in two weeks! He said its because after 34 weeks with twins, it's like - when it happens, it happens, I should just call and come to the hospital. 

I will be scheduling a tour at the hospital soon, as I don't really know where it is lol :)


----------



## Cilnia

It's becoming real now isn't it hun  Just a few more weeks.... Will your mom and son be there in the hospital with you or will he go to a sitter? Did you buy the matrasses yet?


----------



## katrus78

Cil, yep, we bought the mattresses and the beds are pretty much set up... So weird. :) I will take pictures a little later. We are still thinking how to arrange the furniture in our little apartment, so right now the cribs look kinda not right. 

And we took a tour at the hospital today!!! It was great. That hospital was built in 2007, so it is very new and fancy in there, like a 5-star hotel. And yes, my son will be allowed to stay there with me, although he will most likely not spend the nights there. My mom will have to go back and forth between home and hospital for a few days. But I will also have a couple of friends stop by, I am sure. 

Sal, have you moved now? 

Yum, how are you, girl?


----------



## katrus78

Here are the cribs, as promised :) 

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/16b43a4f8927d3248b7b615d6333633f.jpg
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/9628c256aceec77c5c30a35af7109bc7.jpg


----------



## Cilnia

Awh! Looks so cute :) :) how Great the hospital looks good!! My hospital is quite old... and not so fancy. I was born there though, and so was my oh! so that's fun :)

Wonder if Sal tested yet....


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies, im hereé Just a quick pop in because im at work and have lots to catch up on. Just let you all know, i tested. and bfn. Kinda bummed, but at the same time not. WE just moved in the house, and i ve got already loads to worry about Not to mention im as sick as a dog. Gosh i feel like crap so not adding morning sickness to it is kind of a relief 
Good news is that january will be my last month of this pill so we will be ttc for real with no restrcitions. So for now we are concentrating on moving in, getting some money aside, and taking our vitamins. ;) 

Anyways i got to go but i ll come back later to catch up on everyone....and still no ja????


----------



## katrus78

I know, where is Ja!!! We need to hear from you!!!

Sal, January is right around the corner. So happy you moved now. How is the new house? Sorry you are feeling sick :(


----------



## trying412011

hi girls how r u all,,,OMG the pregnancies are progressing soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo fast how is ja has she had the baby yet. glad everyone is doing well.

so just thought i would let u kno that i am no longer ttc as my husband and i are getting a divorce i couldnt tolerate his shit anymore, he started threatning me and he took a knife to his wrist in front of me there was no connection between us anymore i wanted to leave him along time ago but i couldnt find the courage to do it, this will sound bad but there is another man in my life that saved me from all the shit that was going on i have these feelings for him that i never even had for my husband makes me question myself did i really love him or was i just hanging around u kno. There is alot to the story but to long to tell it will be a book if i end up writing it all.
please dont judge me im happy where i am atm im happy with the new person in my life he is so wonderful treats me the way i always wanted to be treated, even though the baby thing is now on hold, this man truely loves kids so if i fall pregnant i fall pregnant if i dnt well i dnt kno.
i have a hospital appointment on the 20th of november should i still go to it and proceed with my laporoscopy i want to make sure everything is ok but at the same time when i go there and tell them that im not with my husband anymore they will look at me funny and ask alot of questions, questions that i dnt want to answer is it wrong to still wanna find out if everything is ok even though everything is on hold i just want to kno for future reference.

anyway glad u are all well, cant believe all the pregnancies are coming to an end make sure u keep posting pics miss u all xo


----------



## katrus78

Trying, hun, c'mon, we are not going to judge, if you are happy, we'll be happy for you! As far as your appointment - I would say keep it for sure! When I got a divorce, I was very much under the tight monitoring of my IVF clinic. I kept doing all the procedures and tests, but at one point I told them I am going to keep monitoring everything but not ttc, so no Clomid and stuff. Than when I met my donor, I told them that, and they just changed my husband's name to my donor's name :)


----------



## katrus78

33 weeks today!
Here is my bump :) 

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/ff417fe35c0292ba065b4b1713be490a.jpg
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/98bd1281aec1faeae8f462be16af2b10.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

Trying, hun i am so sorry to hear about your divorce, but if you are happy than thats what counts. Either way i know it musnt be easy and im glad you ve found someone to help you through such a difficult time. :) 

WOW kat GORGEOUS! I absolutely love your bump!! ;)And the house is great. IF anyone wants pics i ll be ^happy to send it in a private message later once i get home ;)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies, just wanted to add that im getting a little anxious for af to get here. im at 15dpo and i ve been 'charting' my cycle and of all cycles that i ve been charting since may last year the longest lp was 15 days long. Gosh for once i feel almost tww stress free. I mean i wonder about it, but im not stressed like i was previously ttc. BUt somehow my darn body is tricking me into thinking there could be a chance, even tho at 12 (or 11) dpo it was a clear BFN! last time i got my bfp at 9 dpo! boooo! its just making me curious and i just want to get af.  haha Either way im not mad (although id be exstatic about it this time) because oh wants to REALLY start wiht no barriers soon. so im ok wiht that and would rather wait that hes fully committed to it instead of just half in half out. 
Also since getting the house, a whole new side of him has come out!! its really amazing. HEs fixing things around the house, he is being productive and responsible. He is actually really into the whole ttc idea (last time he NEVER wanted to talk about it, and didnt care) but now he (for example) kissed my belly and said 'in febuary babe, we will have a baby in here'. THere is a light in him that i ve NEVER seen in him and i cant really explain. He is literally surpassing every expectation i could have of him and its really a dream come true! :)


----------



## katrus78

Sal, wow, I am sooo happy for you and the changes in your oh! So awesome :)
And yeah, I want pictures of your house, please!!!


----------



## trying412011

kat and sal thx for the support,
kat ur belly is so beautiful not long to go now :)
sal its so great that ur OH is finally back in the game with the whole ttc thing i hope it doesnt take u to long to get that baby that u totally deserve fingers crossed :)

afm im not on any birth control and we dnt use condoms when we have sex cause they are horrible, so im secretly praying that i will still b blessed with a baby, i kno that my new partner will stick by myside i kno he will be very happy he loves children and i kno he really really loves me so im not worried about the whole protection thing if it happens it happens, we will both be very happy.


----------



## Yumenoinu

kat - love your bump! I still have no bump yet, probably wont for another few months. it's so close, in the next few weeks your babies are gonna be here!

Sal - I'm so happy for you hun! sounds like things are turning around for you!

Trying - I'm with sal and kat on this one! We are happy you are happy!

as for me - ugg, i feel like i'm going crazy! I just dont feel good every single day. I just want to start enjoying my pregnancy but right now i'm not. :( and it doesnt help that there so much stress going on between my mother and I. And my husband isn't helping with other stress and I feel like its on my shoulders, I know I can't put everything on him, but with how ill i've been feeling, I really need more help than usual. Don't get me wrong, he does help out, but it's sad I have to keep asking him to do the dishes as they are piling up or empty the litter box. You'd think he'd do it on his own? sorry to rant, but like I said I am uber stressed and not feeling good. I just wish people would make things a little bit easier on me right now.


----------



## katrus78

Yum, I am sorry you are not feeling good. It will pass I promise, or your body might move on to something else :)
I couldn't stand the carpal tunnel pains on my hands anymore, so I got myself some braces. I look like a pregnant robot right now, but I really hope they will help :(


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Ladies - I'm SO sorry I've been so absent!! :( I've been traveling all around the state and country interviewing for residency. Between that and getting ready for these babies I have been so busy I haven't had time to do anything at all! I will try to go back and read through all your posts and catch up, but if you have time to update me on the big things with you I'd love to know how everyone is doing!!


----------



## katrus78

Hi, Bump! Happy to see you back! So did you settle down on a residency?
How is your pg going? 

Big things with me: went on a hospital tour, got the cribs, had baby shower, last scan showed girls are both head down, measuring 2 weeks ahead, still working, got carpal tunnel syndrome on top of my SPD. That's it I think :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Quick update because im busy at work. Af came satursday so im back to a new cycle


----------



## katrus78

Sal, but now you'll be able to try full force and talk openly about ttc with your oh, so it will be different. We will all be cheering for you every cycle! Btw, saw your bedroom re-do on FB, and love it! Recognized the dresser you did too :) great job!


----------



## Yumenoinu

hey girls!! so I got my first trimester scan done. And looks like I'm back to my original due date of May 18th. Also, i qualified for this blood test that tests for down syndrome (since it runs in the family on my husband's side) and it also tests for gender and is 100% accurate! So every take a guess! I'll be knowing the gender in about a week to 2 weeks from now. :)


----------



## katrus78

Yum, that's great!! Can't wait to know the gender! Let us know right away when they tell you!

AFM, I slept with those wrist braces for two nights. Didn't help :( 
I also started two hospital bags, for me and the babies.


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG must be soo exciting!!! your almost there!!!! Crazy!!


----------



## Laura617

hello ladies,

Sorry for the absence. Feel like it has taken me ages to get back to normal, after getting out of the hospital I was really tired and all the meds I was on caused me to be even more tired. Now that I am coming off them I am getting some of my energy back and catching up on things that got looked over.

Trying - very sorry for you having to go through all that but glad that you have found someone who is there for you, would never judge. You only get one chance at this life and you gotta do what you can to be happy. I also agree that you should keep your appointments, better to know things now then have to do this all again later.

Kat - Sorry you are in so much pain. Sounds like you have had a really rough time of it, if it isn't pain from one thing its something else. Exciting to be packing bags though, its right around the corner.

BBA - Glad you popped in, hope you are able to rest sometimes too! but glad you are doing well.

Sal - Sorry AF came but I think its great that OH is finally getting back into things, I think it will make things so much better when you start ttc full on, which is coming up! Also saw the pics on FB and so beautiful! that dresser is fab.

Yum - sorry you have been feeling yucky, hope it passes soon. Wow a test that can tell gender 100%? Alright I guess girl! cant wait to hear.

Sorry if I missed anyone.

AFM - I suddenly feel very behind lol Got the crib set up in Sams room (reusing his crib, just had to get it together) and the bassinet in our room and have started washing all sams baby clothes that have been packed away and forgot how many clothes I have, seems like a never ending job. I just switched insurances so I still need to go tour and register at hospital and start on bags, I have a small emergency bag since coming out of hospital but the whole ordeal has made me feel like I need everything ready as anything could happen. So hoping I get it done, my baby shower is december 2nd so hoping to at least have my stuff together by then so I just have shower stuff to sort through then.

and on a TMI note lol I have noticed that if I insert a finger in my vagina (dont even know why I do these things something lol) I can often times feel the babys head pushing down on the top wall, very round and he will often kick me if I poke him!


----------



## Cilnia

Hey girls, not too much time to write a long post.. Glad to see Bump popped and said hi! Also Trying. I'm sorry girl, but i'm happy things worked out for you and you are happy with your boyfriend! That;s what matters.

Lol Laura, didn't know you could actually feel that! I'm too afraid to put any finger up there lol...

Today i had another u/s and the baby measured too big again. They are afraid i have pregnancy diabetis... :( Have to do a glucose test in 3 weeks. Don't know why they wait so long but alright. For now i'll just cut down on sugar. Scaring me a little actually.. don't know how to deal with a diet.


----------



## Cilnia

Kat, Im sorry to hear you couldn't sleep with the braces... :( hopefully it won't be too long anymore now. I also hope it will go away very soon when baby's come! How long will they keep you and the baby's in the hospital?

Sal, I'm so happy to hear oh has changed!! What a relieve must that be?? It really was something you needed to go on and be happy. I can't wait for 2013 to start :) and super creepy, yet beautiful, what the woman said about you. I would totally freak out! Lol! Let's hope she's right and you'll be preggers soon ;-)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im hoping she is right. But at the same time i have this URGE to be pregnant again now! not in a few months. I miss the excitement of changing weeks. The unknown of the sex the unconditional love I had for this being living inside me. I miss my oh rubbing my belly and envisioning the futre. I miss our talks about how life would be in a few short months. I miss nights spent with the doppler looking for the heart beat together. I miss it all more than i can even put into words. And although feb isnt that far off in perspective, but in another it feels like and eternity.


----------



## Laura617

Alright we got quiet in here so how about everyone give an update?


----------



## katrus78

Lol, true, we kinda go through cycles of quiet and chatty here :)
Sal, do we share a bday with you? Mine's today...
Not much new with me. Went to the hospital yesterday cause I panicked a little due to reduced movements (actually, I wasn't feeling anything at all for 1.5 days). Everything was fine though. Now just waiting for my appt on Tuesday.


----------



## trying412011

hey girls, how are we all doin....sooooooooo im in my fertile phase atm and im sure im about to ovulate in the next 24 hours, i have been having alot alot of unprotected sex. i kno its still very early in our realationship but we both want kids is it bad that i want a baby already to a man iv only been with for 1 month we have known each other for 5 months though so we werent complete strangers lol, i kno i love him i kno i have my true soul mate and i kno he loves me alot he is just so cute >.<
wish me luck girls tomorrow i have my hospital appointment im not looking forward to the questions wats worse is my new partner is coming with me for support thats gunna turn heads :(

anyway let me kno wat u all think how r all the pregnancys going yum iv been following u on fb ur baby is getting bigger and bigger.
kat ur babies are due soon
bba, cil, when r ur bubs due
has ja had her baby yet ??
sal how is ur not trying not preventing goiing, so happy ur OH is coming through now.
sorry if iv missed anyone take care girls


----------



## katrus78

Trying, I'm happy for you. And oh how I understand the feeling of bringing a new partner to a clinic! When I brought my "donor" in, he posed as my boyfriend cause otherwise he'd have to register with the clinic as a donor and wait 6 months to a year to get cleared (ouch!). So yeah, the doc asked questions, raised eyebrows, but at the end he let it go and proceeded with everything like nothing happenned. He really should have made us try for a year since he was my new partner, but I think he saw how desperate I was and didn't. Plus, they wanna make some money too, so they will most likely work with you, whoever you bring :) good luck, hun! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies! Im back cd 10 today and goign to start bding. Right now we are ntnp and going to be really trying to get a bfp in feb. im gonna try and stick to the ntnp plan and not use opk....lol btu it will be tough. 
Kat our birthdays are really close, mine was sat and your sun!! thats really amazing!! I hope you had a wonderful day darling. I am glad that alll is wwell with your little munchkins ;) 
Trying i am excited for you and hope you get your bfp soon darling. If you are happy then so are we hun! :) Good luck!
How is everyone else doing....and im really worriied about ja?? 
Kat please promise that you will AT least pop in once u ve given birth to say ur ok and your babies are fine. I know u will have your hands full with twins and your son, but keep us updated time to time ok? So we dont have to worry at least :)
Its been a month since ja had her c-section adn since we ve had no news from her im seriously having a bunch of bad scenerios going through my head. I really wish she would just come on and just update us. Poor girl


----------



## Cilnia

Welcome back Trying! Good luck with these days :) 

Kat, the end of november is nearing.... which means, december is about to start!!!!!! And you know what that means.... :) :) :) How is your belly feeling? You feel anything stirring yet? How was your birthday? :) I saw it on fb!

Sal, how is it feeling in your new home? It looks awesome! I'm jealous of the space you're having - it's great! and the garden..... wow! 

Tomorrow we are going to a information night about breastfeeding. And somewhere in december we're getting a tour through the hospital. I have no idea where i'd have to go when i get in labor so that should be interesting :)


----------



## Cilnia

Yes i'm also worried about Ja :( :(


----------



## Yumenoinu

we are having a boy!!!


----------



## katrus78

Yum, congrats! Wow, you found out so early, it's great!
Sal, I sure promise! I am addicted to bnb, so I will be checking in regularly, I'm sure! And yeah, we knew each other so long, and just now figured out our bdays are so close :)

How about Louise?


----------



## MrsKA

Hey mummas, i'm still here and trying to keep up to date ! I have been having major problems with sciatic pain and pelvic pain and I can't sit for long, its seriously crippling and I don't know what to do about it ! I'm so exhausted as well and my midwife has just said massage and rest but it hasnt really helped :( I am way over everything at the moment. 

Congrats on being team Blue Yum ! I didn't realize they could tell at 14 weeks ? I thought both genders it looked the same until around 16 weeks ? 

Trying sorry to hear about your marriage break up, I hope you feel much happier with your new man.

Cil have they done a blood test to check for diabetes yet ?

Sal wooooohooo lots of baby dust !!! hope its this month for you, you totally deserve it !


----------



## Yumenoinu

Mrska - it was a blood test I had that I qualified for since there is downs in my family and it also tests for the presence of a Y chromosome or not. its 100% accurate lol, so I was lucky to find out much sooner than most :)


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Kat: We are getting SO close to meeting these babies!! I can't believe it. Is your nursery all ready? Ours is getting there slowly but surely, I should actually be in there working right now instead of on here!! :) Are you feeling okay?? I'm getting SO big and uncomfortable. Being 5'2'' and having LOTS of baby inside means we're all a bit crowded, but I'm just so happy they're still growing and doing well. 

Yum: A boy!? That is so so exciting!! YAY!! :) I'm so happy for you. Everything going well with the pregnancy? Did the screening for Down Syndrom come back normal??

Sal: So happy to hear you're about to start trying again. I think about you a lot and I can't imagine how tough this has all been. I hope you are doing well. How's the new house?? 

Cil: Everything going well!? Can y'all believe we've been in this thread for nearly a year now!? Crazy. 

Laura: Are you doing ok?? I feel so behind on everything.

MrsKa: Sciatica SUCKS. Find a good chiropractor!! My Ob highly recommends them and I just saw one yesterday!! I have it as well. No. Fun. Plus they're supposed to be good to help get baby in a good position for easier birth!

Trying: Sorry to hear about your marriage. Hope things are going well with your new boyfriend.

I'm worried about Ja as well. Hope she's doing well. 

AFM: Babies growing well. I'm 33 weeks + 2 days today. They are currently breech (Baby A) and transverse (Baby B), which is so disheartening for me. I wanted nothing more than to try for a vaginal delivery, but with Baby A breech I'm looking at a c-section. I'm coming to terms with it slowly but surely, but I'm still holding out hope the little guy or girl will do a somersault in there. We will plan for induction or c-section if they haven't arrived by the week of December 17!! The nursery is coming along. Still don't have outfits for them to come home in! AH! So much to get done!!


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi Yum so happy for you - I thought girl though as there seems to have been so many recently!

SPD is agony. Only time I am not in pain is when sitting. Not easy when working/looking after a child etc!

Feel a bit sad as I'm not enjoying this pregnancy like I did with the first but grateful to be having a healthy pregnancy/baby otherwise. Is just that constant pain is very draining.

My daughter started preschool a few weeks ago and loves it so she is getting all grown up now - time for the baby to come soon I think :)


----------



## MrsKA

Oh right !!! thats so exciting Yum !!! 

Aww BBA, I can imagine it would be a hard thing to come to terms with when you wanted a vaginal delivery, people will carry on about how you should just be happy they are coming out safely etc etc but I think it's ok to grieve a little. I think we naturally have this yearning to deliver vaginally but as you say your coming to terms with it and you know they will do whatever is best for your babies and OMG 17th of December thats so soon ! 

Louise - i'm the same ! I wanted this pregnancy SO bad and im so pleased shes healthy etc but i'm totally not enjoying it. I really don't want to do this again, it's so hard, the reward is absolutely worth it a million times over but I think for me 3 is enough and 3 girls at that hahahaha


----------



## Yumenoinu

BBA - the screening all came back normal for downs and both the chromosome tests! baby is healthy! :) I hope your little ones do point head down soon, I understand not wanting to go under the knife. I wouldn't want to either. 

Louise - aw your two girls are gonna be such good friends! I'm sorry your SPD is causing issues though. 

Mrska - thank you hun!

As for me - well, i still have a bit of MS (not as severe but still there), although I have to ask you ladies, is it normal to get little pinches and dull pain up inside the vag? it worries me a little, but I also think I just might be growing pains. it comes and goes and has been goin on since i started week 14 lol just curious to know if any of you had it?


----------



## katrus78

Hi girls! So nice to hear updates on all of you! 
I'll just update quickly as well. Went for my last u/s today and babies are estimated to be 5.11lb and 6.3lb. I so feel like they need to come out now! I am tired and extremely uncomfortable all the time.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies! Woow im excited and hppy to see everyone checking in. Lots of you are getting ready to pop now! hee hee 
Bump it must be hard to have to feel like your settling for your second choice. But in the end u will be soo happy that it wont matter as much. ;) 
Kat im glad you ll be updating us
Yum i congradulated u on fb but i wll again here!! a boy a boy!!! :) yoohoo 
We needed more boys in this group hee

So as for names, kat have u decided i know it was a litlte unsure last time...cant remember if you stuck on two yet. 
Cil you guys figure a second name yet? 
Mrska and bba what are your choices so far??

Afm trying hard oooo sooo hard to not opk.....uhhhh


----------



## LouiseSix

Mrs K I have def decided no more babies after this one!

Kat that's great weights for twins - it will be sooo soon now.

As for names well... we are finding it so hard to decide on one this time. Currently choosing between Anneliese, Clara and Elodie...


----------



## Laura617

yay so great to see all the updates!

First happy belated Kat and Sal.

Kat - Glad everything was fine with baby, i'm always scared to get reduced movement. The weights of babies are great! not much to go now.

Cil - Hope you have a good hospital tour, makes it all so real when you are there.

Yum - YAYYYY first so glad the other tests came back good but so happy for another boy in this group (even though that means my guess was wrong lol) Thinking of any names yet? I got/get little pinches and pain but can't remember how early it started.

Mrsk - sorry to hear your in so much pain, not too much longer left so hope its not too bad.

BBA - hope babies turn for you. I keep seeing a site mentioned on here, spinningbabys I think its called, and its supposed to help you move into positions that encourage them to turn. I haven't checked it out so don't know if its the same with twins but as much as I see it popping up on bnb might be worth a look.

Louise - sorry your in pain too, seems a lot of aching going on. I understand your not enjoying pregnancy as much this time, I have those moments and pretty sure its normal especially if you are having pain this time around. and yay for your daughter starting pre-school.

Sal - I have no will power when it comes to TTC so I am no help in encouraging you to not use OPKs lol cause I would just say go for it. Can't wait until you are able to go full force.

AFM - Nothing new here. I am much more uncomfortable this time around, nothing I can't live with but my back is achey and having a few BH. Oh I almost forgot, I had 3 actual contractions the other day, I was up cooking dinner when they hit and on the third I layed down on the couch and my stomach was all weird looking as it was super hard but once I layed down it went away. I am sure I will jinx myself but keep thinking I will get a December baby instead of a january.


----------



## MrsKA

Eeek I hear ya on the BH Laura I have been getting them very strongly and often since around 16 weeks ! every little thing sets them off now and they are getting pretty uncomfy ! 

As for names my shortlist is: Hazel, Mela, Morgan and Olive. Husband doesnt like any of them ....


----------



## trying412011

Hey ladies glad to see everyone is doing well,,,,,, so not thinking into it to much but I just remembered about the readings I got done I got 2 done one from Cherri 22 and the other from nicola Neal both of them said I would have a girl and both said they see due date in August, guess what if I was to Concieve this cycle I would b due in August and if we go by Chinese gender calander I would have a girl. I dnt want to think to much of it but I can't help but be really excited, iv finished my fertile phase so now jut got to wait but we have been having sex every single day since start of the month I kno that can also b bad cause makes the sperm weak but at least we have been having lots of intercourse we will both be over the moon if I fall pregnant fingers crossed for me girls send lots of baby dust my way please xox


----------



## katrus78

Sal, no, not settled on names :( one is Madeleine 100%, but the second one I still don't know. ...and yeah, I'd do the opks, no will power here either :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ahh i just want to be preg sooo bad. my would have been date is next week......and it SUCKS bringing my moral down. Uhhh


----------



## Cilnia

Awh Sal :( *hug* It will happen soon, i know it!!!

Glad to see everyones update. Wish someone could contact Ja123! She hasn't been on bnb for so long. Hope all is well.

I get BH as well, i usually feel because my breathing changes. It gets very heavy to breath and i can't move my belly because of the hardness.


----------



## trying412011

hey girls, so i told my new partner about the readings and he was so so so happy i really hope i fall pregnant this cycle we both will b so happy, AF is due on the 3rd of December so far im only 3-5 dpo and i think my mind is playing tricks on me cause iv been feeling nauseated my nipples are burning and i have aching feelings on the sides of bbs one thing i kno is not in my head are these cramps iv been having they are so uncomfortable really sharp and quick. Its way to early for anything yet so i guess its just my body being cruel to me :(

yum- r u ok hun i saw on fb u called the 24 hour nurse, is everything alright ??
how is everyone else omg cant believe babies are going to be here soon its all just so exciting. please make sure u give us pics and updates, Sal and I need to gush over everyones babies :)
sal- babe i understand how u feel i also just have that massive urge for a baby, i totally understand thats its much harder for u but dont worry we will both have our babies soon, and i have this feeling that when we do fall we are both going to have girls. so chin up it will happen soon :) xo


----------



## Laura617

MrsK - My BH started around that time too but were few and far between, plus I never had them the first time around so didn't realize at first what it was. Mine aren't bad, don't hurt just weird and sometimes uncomfy.

I love the names, Morgan is my fav there.

Trying- fingers crossed for you hun and lots of baby dust.

Sal - I know you do and I believe it will happen for you and hopefully the sooner the better.

Cil- thats what my BH feel like too, the breathing changes are so odd.

AFM - had thanksgiving here yesterday and am paying for it dearly. I have really been watching what I eat because of my gallbladder but figured I would have a bad day and just enjoy myself. I ended up sitting in my bathroom at 2am with heartburn so bad it was making me throw up.


----------



## trying412011

hey girls how r u everyone is so quite hope ur all ok,,,
laura hope ur feeling better that doesnt sound very pleasent :(

AFM, period is due in 7 days and im starting to get really anxiouse has i badly want to be pregnant, i keep thinking if i dnt get pregnant this time around something is definetly wrong we have had sex everyday there is no way i could have missed my window, i said to ali i dnt think im pregnant he said y u think ur not i said just not feeling any different my bbs are getting sore which they always do a week before im due im sure the witch will come but he seems to think im pregnant he said he can just sense something different,,ahhhhh i have no idea, the only thing that has been different this time around is cramps lots and lots of cramps i never normally cramp after O but 2dpo i was crampy and incomfortable and its just eased dwn now, im praying i get lucky and i kno ali is really excited so i hope i am i will test on the 2nd of december 1 day before period is due and maybe just maybe ill get 2 lines...wish me luck girls .

i really want some more belly pics send em out girls soon those bellies will be gone and u will b holding ur precious babies. <3


----------



## Yumenoinu

thought i'd share my first bump pic, even though it's not very much lol

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a306/Rayebabe1414/bump15weeks.jpg


----------



## katrus78

Yum, thanks for sharing, it will be awesome to see the progress over the months to come!
I will try to take a pic today too :)

I was out yesterday with my son and mom, and we walked a lot, so I was hoping something would get moving inside me. But nope. I am so miserable, and tired of complaining. Feel like the biggest whimp cause I whine all the time lately. I know it's better to carry them at least another week but I just want to be done now. 
I have an appointment today but no more u/s, so not sure really what they will be checking for.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - im so sorry you're still so uncomfortable. and I understand, even though i'm only 15 weeks, with how sick I've been and it hasn't gotten any better, I'm looking forward to when the baby is here. Don't get me wrong, i love being pregnant, but I understand the whole, i'm sick and i'm tired and i'm just done lol


----------



## LouiseSix

Cute bump Yum :)

Kat I can't believe your babies are nearly here. I understand about wanting it to be over when you get to your stage. Try and rest as much as you can.

Sal, I'm thinking of you xxx

Hi to everyone else!

AFM - been to docs today to get stronger painkillers for my SPD. I'm getting lots of movement now so that is making me feel a bit happier about the pain I'm in! Will try and do a bump pic.


----------



## trying412011

hey girls so i lost control and tested today at only 7dpo my POAS addiction got the better of me it was BFN but im trying to not loose hope im still so crampy im hoping this is a good sign. yum cute bump cant wait to see it get bigger btw beautiful name for ur son so cute :)


----------



## katrus78

Louise, what medication are you going to be taking for SPD? I haven't taken any painkillers so far but thinking about it. 

Trying, hang in there, it's still too early, fingers crossed you'll be getting your two lines in a couple of days!


----------



## trying412011

Thx Kat I really hope this is it like I said there is no way I could have missed my window we bd'd every day starting from cd4 all the way to now so fingers crossed


----------



## Laura617

Yum - Can't wait to see that bump progress! Thanks for sharing.

Kat - Sorry you are so miserable, getting close though. Keep up the walking, if your able to without so much pain anyway.

Trying - Sorry for no BFP but thats so early that you definantly aren't out yet. Fingers still crossed here for you, hopefully those lines will pop up in a few days.

AFM I am getting tons of movement, like way more then usual. I don't know when the baby is resting because I don't recall any down town for him yesterday and today he seems just as wiggly. Not complaining because I love the movement but I do have a concern. My doctor doesn't really do a lot of ultrasounds (bums me out) but I haven't had a scan since 23 weeks (gender scan) and I keep feeling like this baby is big already. I know I could be wrong as its hard to just tell but everything I am feeling reminds me of my last pregnancy at the very end and I am worried that since dr hasn't checked that I might have a huge baby and have no idea if this is the case.


----------



## LouiseSix

Kat I'm taking co-dydramol. I think it helped me to have a better nights sleep last night.

My daughter keeps rubbing my tummy as saying "I love my baby sister." It's the most gorgeous thing ever, feel like my heart will burst. Will have to hold on to this memory when they are arguing however many years down the line!


----------



## sallyhansen76

or u can video it and keep it as a souvenir. Im sure when they are older that they would appreciate it even more ;)


----------



## MrsKA

Laura, do they do they measure your fundal height at each appointment ? That can help indicate if baby is big if you are measuring ahead ?


----------



## Laura617

MrsK - for some reason my doctor has only done that once and it was quite awhile ago. I'm guessing its because I'm heavy and carry a lot of weight in my stomach anyway so maybe they can't get an accurate measure? Either way I have an appointment tomorrow and will bring it up.

I know I was bigger with my first pregnancy and my Dr then (who I really liked) always measured and seemed accurate.


----------



## katrus78

Some more whining from me. Now my ribs hurt so i can't lay on either side for more than a minute. Just want to cry. Also, three more days of work ahead. I want the babies out now! I really can't cope with pain. This is probably the most and longest amount of pain and discomfort I have experienced in my life. It sucks. I don't know how you girls are doing it, but I am just falling apart I am so miserable.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum the bump looks great. 
Kat im soo sorry that you are uncomfortable. I wish it was easier for you, but it will all be worth it in a week or so. ;)

Trying im keeping my fx d for you. 7 dpo is way to early. When u testing again?

As for me, today is the day i ve been dreading for months. my would have been due date. And i ve never believed in a divine path, or higher power. But today I am thankful. Because although it is a hard day, I am also ovulating. i couldnt help myself and took an opk today because the signs were convincing. and it was very positive. Part of me thinks that this could be my poetic ending. Getting pregnant on the day that my first would have been born. It has a certain closure and peace to it. And the medium although she said she felt like feb was our month, she said because she knew that when we get pregnant it would be closing a circle. Like getting pregnant on the day we found out last year was her guess. But perhaps its me ovulating today and getting a bfp that would be closing this circle. So im hopeful and spirited. Although it is still hard and i find myself tearing up at the slightest remark of babies. But im guessing thats normal. So if everyone could take a second and wish me luck so that this sad story has some kind of happy ending would be great HAHAHA look at me being all pathetic and stuff.  anyways i got to go back to work but ill probably be here to check in on things later.


----------



## Laura617

Sal so sorry that this day has come and you have to deal with all the emotions that come with it. Your attitude is amazing and I hope that this will indeed mark the closing of that circle, how incredible that ovulation would fall on this day, Hugs for your sadness but fingers crossed that this is just a new beginning now.


----------



## MrsKA

Thinking of you Sal ! It is really hard, when my due date came I thought I would be ok as I was already pregnant but it still hurts :( giving you all the baby dust in the world for today it would be so super special if you got pregnant today !


----------



## trying412011

Morning girls 
Kat ur almost there just hang in a lil bit longer if ur almost to term why don't u start trying to make ur body go into labour, I'm sure there is something out there that would work for you.
Sal sorry about this day it must be hard but ur attititude towards the whole situation is amazing ur such a strong person I'm sure you will b getting a couple of pink lines very soon :)

AFM-- well I woke up in the middle of the night with a runny nose from no where I feel like I'm getting sick got a sore throat, iv still had cramps on and off but they aren't really low like period cramps they are situated around my lower sick near my hip bones and above the pubic line I'm 9dpo today but besides the cramps I feel nothing I was thinking of getting some test today and doing one in the morning with first urine ill be 10 dpo by that stage and because I only have a 12-13 LP maybe ill get a correct reading. 

Lots of :dust: for sal and I..


----------



## katrus78

Sal, sweety, I really feel for you. I too feel it is amazing you are ovulating on such a special day. I am wishing you good luck and all the positive vibes in the world. You are my inspiration. Everything will be ok. We love you.


----------



## sallyhansen76

THank u ladies. :) I love you all xxxx


----------



## trying412011

10dpo not feeling anything...sigh I'm sure I'm out &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## trying412011

Omfg omfg omfg i got it i got it i got it my bfp omg omg omg 10 dpo afternoon urine its light but its definaetly there im so so so happy


----------



## Laura617

Trying - YAY!! Omg that's great news, do you have a pic? I wanna see those lines!


----------



## trying412011

I will upload a pic soon how do I do it just at docs getting blood test done &#55357;&#56835;
I'm so so so happy my partner had tears in his eyes when I ran out and told him I just cried and cried soooooo happy can't believe I finally got my BFP &#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Cilnia

Thats Great!!!! Congrats hun!!!


----------



## Cilnia

Kat, good luck these days... I can only imagine how it is carrying 2 babies! I already have backpain and pains downthere with just one! ( ok a big one they say lol) I hope they come soon, we're ready to see them :) :)

Sal, how beautiful that you were ovulating the same day. Everything happens for a reason... Hope its your bfp this month babe! 

Afm, getting quite uncomfortable myself these days. Everything hurts and I think my disease makes things worse. Oh well, its okay as long as baby and I are healthy.


----------



## trying412011

My test 10 dpo....


----------



## katrus78

Trying!!!! Yey!!!!! Congratulations, sweets!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - see!! Told u, u were gonna get it! Congrats! I'm so happy for u :)


----------



## katrus78

Sal, it's your turn now!!


----------



## trying412011

Thx girls I'm so so so happy like I said still in shock I feel like I'm in a dream and when I wake up or do a test tomorrow morning the line is gunna b home praying praying its still there.
I have a quick question when u ladies food out early stages did intercourse feel different we just had sex tmi lol and it felt so tight and so good like OMG lol my partner said he can feel something different also. Besides the cramps and the massive thirst problem and craving for bread I have no real preg symptoms my bbs aren't even sore just my nips a tad but sensitive.
Gunna do another first response in the morning praying my :bfp: is still there


----------



## katrus78

It will be there hun!! Don't worry now and take it easy. Eat healthy and drink some organic granate juice so your little eggie can get comfy :) 

AFM, I feel like I need to pee every time I stand up. I go to use the bathroom, and nothing. Arrrh, frustrating. Also, today is my last day of work!!!! Yey!!!! I can't believe it. If nothing happens this weekend, I will just gonna take it real easy and put myself on bed rest until 12/11/12. Still hoping for that 12/12/12 date lol!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay Trying Congrads!! soo happy for you darling!! enjoy every minute!

Kat im soo excited for you babies to come now!! soo close, and im sorry again its uncomfortable i wish i could take away the pain for u dear. 

Cil, my a big baby eh?? lol how big is he so far? And im sorry ur back is hurting too. your oh better be taking good care of u ;)

afm im either 1-2 dpo now. And this is gonna be a long tww. lol ugghh testing the 10 dec. So hoping this is it.


----------



## trying412011

Ohh girls I dnt kno what to think I did a test the smorning an my gut feeling wa right it's my second line is gone I'm so shattered I'm not pregnant


----------



## katrus78

Trying, please do a blood test! How could this be?? No way!


----------



## trying412011

kat- i dont understand wat has happened as soon as i found out yesterday i went to doc and he done blood test waiting for results even he said my test was def preg im so upset i dnt kno what to do my poor partner was even crying he was so happy i still feel crampy and ever so tired im really hoping im not out but i dnt understand y i got a bfp then today a bfn :(


----------



## Laura617

Trying - very sorry for the stress you are feeling right now. But try not to give up until you hear results of blood test. You are much more likely to get a false negative then a false positive so hopefully thats all it is, I am hoping for you, fingers crossed!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - u said the blood test said u were, that's proof right there that u are!


----------



## trying412011

No not blood test urine test


----------



## MrsKA

Trying did you use the same brand of test ? some tests are more sensitive than others and it may not be showing yet on a less sensitive brand. I monitored my levels dropping after a d&c with pregnancy tests for 14 weeks so I know first hand how different they can all be, even with the same brand each individual test can have a differing sensitivity. The FRER that you used had quite a substantial positive line though so I would expect another FRER would have a line at least even if a little lighter it wouldn't mean anything at this stage. Don't panic just yet, also what time of day did you take the first and second test ? were they both with fmu ? your second test may have been taken when your urine was more diluted than the first time.


----------



## trying412011

Mrska- yes I used frer the smorning 4 of them and I can see a line in any except for one if u hold it to the light u an sort of see something but not getting my hopes up I just rang my doctor for results he is gunna ring the lab and find out the results I dnt think the results will b good even though I'm still cramping and seem to b peeing every 2 hours and a headache that doesn't want to go away I would love to think I'm pregnant but after seeing those 2 lines yesterday and then only one today I feel so broken &#55357;&#56874;&#55357;&#56874;&#55357;&#56874;&#55357;&#56874;


----------



## MrsKA

To go from such a strong line yesterday to nothing today is extremely odd ! even if heaven forbid you were having a miscarriage the hcg wouldn't have depleted that much in your urine over night. All I would guess is that the test you used yesterday was very sensitive, some FRERs have been found to pick up HCG levels as low as 7 but generally they are at least 15 so it could be that. Fingers crossed.


----------



## trying412011

I hope it's only that will the blood test tell me this early ??? Iv got some horrid cramps on the right side atm :(,,, praying its a bfp wats the chance of it being a fake bfp like some mad actuating prob or something &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - have u gotten the blood tests results back yet hun?


----------



## trying412011

No not yet won't get then today have to wait till Monday fuck :cry:


----------



## katrus78

My feet got so swollen... Ribs hurting... One of my co-workers gave me a fitness ball to bounce on it. Nothing so far, but I will do it more now since I have no more work thank god. 
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/faf53b906dde9650f70c1faf669ab930.jpg
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/th_fd7baabb0e2309f5be3b2c7c576683c3.jpg


----------



## trying412011

Awwww u poor thing hope these babies come soon. Xo


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - ouchie!! I'll pray these girls decides its time to see their mama very soon! I can't wait to see pictures of them!

Sal - im hoping you're gonna get ur bfp here soon hun!


----------



## Cilnia

Oh no Trying.. try to keep positive! Stressing is not healthy for you and your bean. It has to be good!! Hoping for you hun!

Kat, damn that must hurt! I'm so sorry.. make sure you drink plenty of water!!


----------



## trying412011

Well girls its another negative today, now just waiting on blood reports to confirm I'm not pregnant maybe I never was I dnt understand y I would get a second line once and then not again its so frustrating and I'm so cut, I it was a bad test why did I have to get it life is just so cruel :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## katrus78

Trying, I am so sorry... :( do you think it was a chemical pregnancy? It happens when the egg gets fertilized but than a very early mc happens, before the TWW is even up.


----------



## trying412011

Kay- yes I believe it could have been chemical pregnancy so an early mc still so upse wish it had not have happened guess we just have to wait to my next cycle and then hopefully we will get a bean that sticks. 
:dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

aww trying I'm zoo zoo sorry. I know it must be difficult
:hugs:


----------



## trying412011

Thx girls right now I have no idea what's going on today my period is due and they aren't here yet I just did a test fmu and it's weird I'm just gunna wait for blood results I never have a cycle longer the. 32 days so I hope it come by the sarvo so I can try again next cycle, still so dwn bout it :(


----------



## Cilnia

Im so sorry :( :(


----------



## trying412011

So bloods came back all negative :cry:today is cd 32 and af still not here she normally always comes in the morning but nothing all day. It's so frustrating I'm never longer then 32 so I want it to either come or give me 2 lines on a test I highly doubt it will give me the 2 lines so wish she would just show her ugly face already :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Cilnia

It could also be delayed because you are stressing... :( 
I'm sorry it happened, hope you get a sticky bean next cycle!

Kat, are you holding on? Feel anything rumbling...?


----------



## katrus78

Trying, sorry to say that but the delay can deff be caused by the chemical pg... 

Cil, I went to the doc appt yesterday, he said my belly was measuring as if I was 50 weeks. I don't think it looks that big, but I am extremely uncomfortable. Begged to move up my csection date but the doc didn't bend at all! 
I wonder how some women get an elective csection?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ahhh measuring 50weeks! holy mamma!!! I think i understand why your soo uncomfortable. gosh!!


----------



## Laura617

Trying - so sorry Hun. Hope the delay doesn't last long so you can keep trying but sure it must be so emotional seeing two lines and then this. I've never seen a test show like that then have nothing.

Kat - you poor thing, that's awful that they won't move up your csection date, seems cruel at this point. When is your date again?

I'm off to doctor in about an hour for my first cervical check.


----------



## katrus78

I am scheduled for a csection on the 18th. I called the clinic today to beg them to reschedule. But they still haven't called me back. :(


----------



## Laura617

2 weeks from today, must seem like an eternity when you have been feeling so bad for so long. Hope they call you back with good news.


----------



## trying412011

Kat- that sucks I kinda do and dnt want it to b that do because that means that I could have def been preg and it wasn't just a bad test and dnt because I dnt want I to b my stress that delays my period and screws up all my cycles, period is officially late did another test bfn so I dnt kno what's going on :cry:


----------



## trying412011

Kat hope thy call back with. Good news and u can have ur babies earlier cause that's not fair on u to be putting u through pain like that tell em you can't breath properly that's might make em do something, hope ur feeling better soon.
How is everyone else doing ??xo


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, girls. They didn't even bother to call me back. :( honestly, the thought of going like this even to this weekend is terrifying.


----------



## trying412011

Oh Kat u poor thing hope it will b over for u soon, I pray they help u out and let u have ur babies early so u will b more comfortable and so u can hold ur precious girls xo


----------



## katrus78

Thought I'd share my belly shot from today at 36w4d. Took me some effort to put my pants up :)

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/368e74429cbd9af62a6aff13227a8901.jpg
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/ee24c3136e30d42ffbf9736f063b818a.jpg


----------



## trying412011

WOW Kat ur huge but beautiful belly u do look quite uncomfortable have u heard anything from doctors yet r they gunna schedule in earlier ??


----------



## katrus78

Nope, they haven't called me back. I will try to get them tomorrow though.


----------



## Cilnia

Your belly is gorgeous!!! Dont think it looks way too huge... But it does look rather low, are they low already? Hope they decide to come earlier then the 18th..!!!


----------



## katrus78

Cil, yep, they are both low, I noticed too that my bump looks lower comparing from the other pictures from before.


----------



## sallyhansen76

KAt wow, i think u have a beautiful belly darling. :) And your babies will be perfect. :) I defintely want to be kept in the loop for this. Im gonna be stalking fb and here. :) 

Afm im 6-7 dpo and i am having zero symptoms except for twitches in my lower woman parts. And thats the only symptom i had last time. Gosh its soo annoying to be guilted into ss when u dont want too. lol we bd d a lot tho. Like 6 days in a row during o time so im hoping to have caught it. but at the same time i would mind if i didnt because seeings as we arent fully committed in the ttc deal i feel like oh would be happier in feb. Its so confusing he changes his mind like he changes his underwear. gosh. lol hahaha but at least he has been constant about feb recently and is excited. so we shall see. :)
Ill be testing friday at 8 days and if bfn (which i assume it will that early) then again monday at 11 dpo. in other news my sister is finding out the sex of her baby today. And although im not as angry before (i dont want to throw everything in reach at the wall anymore) i am finding it a little difficult. Especially with her attitude. She still has no money and no plan. She thinks everything will resolve itself. She s tried to kick her bf out because he isnt being a good sport, and wont come home because she doesnt want to prove me right (cuz first thing i told her to do was come home) which just proves her immaturity. She is willing to put her ego before her child. uhhh. But im trying to be a big person and trying to put all that behind me.


----------



## Cilnia

Won't be too long now Kat! I'm sure of it! Hang on just a little bit, you can do it! Strong woman! :thumbup:

Btw ladies, i passed my GTT! I have no GD! :happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay thats awesome Cil!! (gosh we ve been on here soo long sometimes i have a hard time writing usernames instead of our real ones LOL) 
Congradulations!!! :)


----------



## Cilnia

Didn't see your post before! But i'm glad you're not as mad as you were before. But i still understand it's difficult... very difficult. I hope she comes to her senses soon, or atleast when the baby gets here. Things don't work out by themselves! You have to work for it..

Hope the symptoms are right ;) 8 dpo sure is early but i hope we'll see something!!!!!


----------



## LouiseSix

Trying - sorry to hear your news x

Kat - your bump looks lovely but I understand how you must want it to be over. I hope you hear from doc soon.

Sal it must be so frustrating for you. In my job as a teacher I have to deal with poor parenting a lot and it makes me so annoyed for my friends that can't have children.

Cil good news about GD! mine is not going to well and it's causing lots of problems!


----------



## katrus78

Just checking in. Didn't sleep all night, it hurts so much to just turn from side to side! But if I lay on one side for over 5-10 minutes, my ribs on that side start hurting, so I have to turn. Plus (sorry, if tmi) I have gas trapped in my digestive tract, like small bubbles of gas, and as they are slowly moving towards the back door, they are causing either shooting pain in my lower back or just sharp little twitches. 
The nurse called me back just now and all she suggested was taking Tylenol every 4 hours for 24 hours and taking warm baths, which I already do. I really hope Tylenol helps, or else I may loose my mind. 

Cil, great to hear you passed gd test! 
Sal, February is so close now, only 2 cycles away! 
Trying, hang in there sweety, hope your body starts cooperating soon!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww kat i really hope the tylenol works!! 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## katrus78

So, Tylenol didn't work yesterday, so my doctor prescribed Vicodin, and than my mom bought me Gas-X, and it did help like 50%, so at least I slept a few hours this morning. Still not sure how I am gonna go #2, but hoping it won't hurt so much either. 

How is everyone?


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls 
Kat y can't they understand how much pain ur in and let u have the babies early that's not fair on u.
Sal I have everything crossed for u that ur bfp happens.
Cil congrates on not having gd awesome news 
Yum where r u these days hope ur doing well
Sorry I iv missed anyone
AFM period is 4 days late wtf it's really confusing me my bbs are still really sore and I'm still getting cramps I dnt kno what's going on did another test at 1 day late negative havnt done anymore since then. I wish my body would just hurry up now my whole cycle is fd.
Doc said if its 1-2 wks late to come back in for blood test, I wish that I still turned out to b preg but I dnt think so.

Xo


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hi ladies - a quick update from me!

My GIRLS have arrived! Monday I went to an appointment and my pregnancy-induced hypertension, diagnosed the prior week, had become pre-eclampsia. Baby A was still breech so they did a c-section that night. I was 35w1d. 

Both girls are in the NICU but doing wonderful. I am recovering. Still disappointed I had to have a section and hurting pretty badly, but recovering slowly. My BP still hasn't come down, but they put me on medicine and maybe tomorrow I'll get released. 

Fingers crossed the babies - Amelia and Reese - will go home next week.


----------



## Laura617

OMG! Can't believe our first babies are here, first a huge congrats!
Sorry to hear that things happened because of pre-e and hope they get your bp under control.

Sorry the girls are in nicu but so happy they are doing well, I love the names and hope we get pics soon!


----------



## trying412011

Wow congrates that's awesome cant wait to see a pic hope u recover fast hope ur girls are well congrates again


----------



## katrus78

Omg, wow! Huge congrats, Bump (although you have no bump anymore)!! Love the names! How does it feel to hold the girls? What weights were they?


----------



## trying412011

Shit I think my guest are on there way had a bit of old blood before &#55357;&#56874;


----------



## MrsKA

WOOOOOOHOOOO congrats BBA ! can't wait to see piccys and hope you heal up nice and quickly !


----------



## Laura617

Lol just had to come back and comment in my lapse in memory. I said I couldn't believe the group had its first babies when it's not the first lol I think because ja hasn't updated it felt like the first but man my mind sometimes is somewhere else


----------



## Cilnia

Bump!!!!!!! Congratulations hun!!!! We all remember you getting pregnant and now they are here...!!! 2 girlies, how Great!! 

I'm sorry though for the pre-e... That's absolutely no fun.. your OH must have been pretty freaked out?

I hope they can go home soon and you can recover together as a family :)

Stay strong and a big big hug! You did good girl!


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG BUMP!!! 2 girls!!! Congradulations darling im soo happy for you! :) Cant wait to see pics too (u can send private messages) omg a HUGE congradulations MOMMY!! ;)
I absolutely love those names!! :) and get well soon darling hope you heal up nice and fast with your babies coming out of nciu XXXX U did a good job! 

Adn laura i know i first thought it was the first too because ja still hasnt updated!! Which i do hope she is ok. 

Wow wow wow thats soo exciting!

afm tested this morning as predicted BFN but i have simlar twinges to my first bfp and my lymphnodes in my boobs are swollen so im hoping i have a good chance!! ;) Next test monday morning 11 dpo wish me luck all :)


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls so I think af arrived I got bleeding with the worst cramps iv ever had so painful I hope my cycles go back to normal so I can try again.
Sal good luck hope u got it can't wait for u to test on Monday
Still can't believe we got our first lot of babies can't wait to see pics 
Kat how r u doing any progress yet 
Yum, Laura, cil, mrska how r u all doing ??


----------



## Laura617

Sorry trying, hope you get right back to normal too. 

Nothing much going on here. In super moody, been having a lot of bh today, I assume they are bh as they don't really hurt but maybe they are small contractions that might get my cervix moving (I was dilated 0 at my appointment) but think that's just wishful thinking lol.


----------



## sallyhansen76

aww sorry trying. I hope ur cycles get back to normal. Im sooo sorry again. 
Laura, bh are good sign..i think. lol Kat have u had any??

AFM last night and this morning i hvae un satisfying hunger...which is similar in my pregnancy. This im sure is all in my head and makes it even harder! lol


----------



## katrus78

Trying, so sorry, sweety! Don't give up though, your body seem to keep trying to get pregnant. Drink a lot of granate juice, just in case, to make the environment in your uterus cushiony and receptive.

Laura, no I haven't had any bh, I wish I did, as everyone talks about them, and often it is a sign of your body preparing for labor. I have had no signs whatsoever, no losing the plug, no bh, nothing.

Well, I have great news finally, my c-section is scheduled for tomorrow morning at 9:30 a.m.!!! The doctor called me back yesterday and left me two messages, but something was wrong with my phone and I couldn't listen to my voicemail. So this morning, I rebooted the phone, and listened, and was soooo happy!!!!! He said that more tests came back from my last visit there, and it turns out I have the cholestasis of pregnancy (remember when I went to L&D for itchy hands/feet), and they consider this bad enough to take the babies out earlier. Thank god!!!!


----------



## Laura617

OMG Kat that's awesome. I know you have been so miserable and tomorrow you will get to hold your babies. I'm jealous lol. I hope it all goes wonderfully! Gosh I'm excited lol


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, I can't believe it actually!!!!!!


----------



## Yumenoinu

BBA - congrats honey!!! Glad they are happy and healthy!!

Kat- so excited for you! Wow its all happening so fast with everyone having their babies!


----------



## Cilnia

Good luck Kat!!!! You go girl!!!! Tomorrow you'll have your little princesses....!!!!! Hope you can update us soon after :D

Sal: sounds like a good sign !!

Try: I'm hope you can immediately start trying again! Hope the af won't take so long. Good luck!


----------



## katrus78

Cil, I will update with pictures as soon as I can. I am taking my iPad with me o he hospital, so it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Cilnia

Awesome!! I'll be thinking of you!!!


----------



## MrsKA

OMG Kat !!! soooo exciting !!! can't wait to hear the news and see the photos !

Sorry trying :( i'm hoping your cycles go back to normal really soon.

Fingers crossed Sal !!! I SO hope this is it for you ! lots and lots and lots of baby dust !

Hows everyone else feeling ???? I have LOADS of BH but I have had them since 16 weeks, they are getting stronger and stronger as the weeks go on and they make me feel quite sick and sore, I don't think it means anything in the way of her coming early or anything although I wish it did ! I had to have a growth scan a few days ago as my fundal height was measuring small, baby is fine she just knots herself up into weird positions which make the fundal height inaccurate. I did have to laugh though when the sonographer told me my placenta was at the front so I probably wasn't feeling much movement ! This baby NEVER stops, I feel her all the time so anterior placenta doesn't mean anything for me. I am hvaing some major problems with heart burn and indigestion which sucks, even gaviscon isn't helping :( but aside from that im feeling ok just tired and ready for this baby to come !


----------



## LouiseSix

Congratulations BBA! Thinking of you and your babies - what beautiful names too!

Good luck for tomorrow Kat, I'm so excited for you and can't wait to see pics xxx


----------



## Cilnia

Mrska, are your bh painful? I get them a lot too. Everyday a few times atleast. Is that much? Don't really know. They don't hurt though. 
What a cutiepie that she gets in funny positions! 
Hope she doesn't come early.. just a few more weeks !!! Atleast 3 :) 

My lo is starting to kick really really hard! It kind of hurts. My poor ribs are bruised :p 

So excited for Karina!!


----------



## trying412011

SCREAM!!!!!!! Kat so exciting cant wait to see ur two beautiful girls, finally they are going to b here and u will b releaved from majority of the pain, so exciting 
Glad everyone is doing well can't wait to see more babies 
Sal fingers crossed sooooooooooooooooooooo tight for u :dust:

Afm I have had quite a lot of clots this period does that mean that I def could have been preg cause I still can't help but think I just got unlucky and had a bad test hope that's not the case but the thought is still there, since my period was 4 days late kinda threw my cycles out so I don't kno when I might ovulate hopefully I can just bed a lot this cycle like last but might be hard this cycle cause my partner and I aren't living together ATM cause his family came back from overseas so. Had to leave not enough room :(.
Anyway can't wait to see some baby pics so exciting kat good luck hope everything goes well with ur c-section :) :) :)


----------



## katrus78

It's 5 am, and I haven't slept a minute. I am having pretty regular strong pains, and I would swear its contractions, but they are not in my belly, they are right under my belly, in my pubic area. When the wave of pain cones, i just want to scream, but when it goes away I could fall asleep. but its not enough time between them to fall asleep. I took two Norco pills but it didn't do a thing. Took three baths, didnt help. Also, I've noticed some blood in my mucus. Called my doctor when ot just started. He said to take two Norco pills an hour apart, and to just wait til morning. How cruel :( So I am sitting here rocking trying to distract myself and watch TV. One more hour til my family wakes up. God please help me to get through this.


----------



## trying412011

Oh Kat u poor thing hang in there darl not long to go, ur a strong woman u can do it just think soon all this pain will b totally worth it when ur holding ur girls. Hugs darl xo


----------



## katrus78

Thank you, Trying. 
It's 6 am now, tried to lay down again, nope, the pain is just way too strong. Now, when I come to L&D in an hour and a half, I hope they won't make me lay down with those monitors strapped in to my belly. If they do, they better be giving me some pain killers better than Norco right away!


----------



## katrus78

Ok girls, I am at the hospital hooked to an iv. Apparently, my water broke at some point at night, and by the time we got to the taxi, it was leaking out pretty heavy. It still leaks out, but only when I stand up. The pains I've been having did turn out to be contractions. Now I am very thirsty, sleepy and a little nauseous. They are gonna take me up for a csection in a few minutes. My mom had to leave to take my son back home as they don't allow kids here where they do the sections. So I really hope my mom makes it back on time to be with me in the delivery room and see the girls being born.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat!! Omg drs are idiots! Hope there are no complications and I'm so excited for your girls to come!! Best of luck hun!!


----------



## trying412011

Yay so exciting Kat when I wake up tomorrow might see some pics of the babies good luck darl xo


----------



## Laura617

Poor Kat what a rough night. Contractions and your water broke, at least I think that means today was meant to be your day no matter what. 

Your girls are probably here by now so hoping everything has gone smoothly, and that your mom has made it back in time. Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it.


----------



## Cilnia

Wow sure was a rough night! :( glad you are in the hospital though!!!!

Waiting anxiously for your update!!!


----------



## LouiseSix

Kat I hope everything is ok and you have your two beautiful girls xxx


----------



## Laura617

Just checking for an update, hope your recovering and enjoying your babies right now kat!


----------



## Cilnia

Mee too checking on an update.. it'd night here so going to bed. Hope to read some wonderful news when I wake up!!!


----------



## Laura617

It's only 1:30 in the afternoon so I will be checking all day still.


----------



## katrus78

So, this is it!!! The girls were born this morning! Madeleine Claire was 7.8 lb, and Sophia Marie was 6.12 lb. I can't really stay on here too much right now as my arms are still shaking pretty badly from anaestasia.


----------



## katrus78

Madeleine Claire
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/43b8ec6716018abc15d25adcb0dcd399.jpg

Sophia and Madeleine
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/7747988c2d5edf9edf8f9d8ebc7a8331.jpg

Me after birth
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/3d481d6133046a4c3656f8f6b6d8be2d.jpg


----------



## LouiseSix

Lovely babies Kat! Congratulations xxx


----------



## MrsKA

CONGRATULATIONS !!!! thats so exciting !!! and very good weights for twins too ! hope you are recovering well ! Eeeek can't wait for it to be my turn ! 

Cil they aren't painful like contractions but they are uncomfortably achey if that makes sense ? they take my breathe away but not because of pain because of discomfort and pressure.


----------



## Laura617

Yayyyy Kat!!!! They are beautiful, completely gorgeous and I love the names! Awesome weights! 

It's my turn next, right? Lol


----------



## katrus78

Laura, yes, it is!!! I am doing very very well, all the pains and aches are behind now, and I am truly enjoying this new 5-star hospital! I will be here til Thursday, but I probably wouldn't mind to stay through the weekend lol :) I will add some more pics tomorrow after they wash them and we can start playing dress up, and I could walk unassisted :)


----------



## Laura617

Aw Kat so happy to hear things are going so well. It's great when your at a good hospital, can't wait to see more pics, makes me all eager.


----------



## Cilnia

Wow kat they are gorgeous!! Congratulations! How are you feeling? Does it hurt much?? Hope not :(

When can you all go home?

Big hug!!


----------



## katrus78

Cil, we are most likely going home on Thursday. It does hurt a lot where the incision is, but they already took me off the wee catheter, so now I will have to get up and use the restroom to wee. My mom will come back in the morning though, so she will help.


----------



## sallyhansen76

awww Kat that is soo amazin. Congrads again darling!! Rest well. :) Your girls are beautiful! xxx


Also i tested....BFN. which i know is common but i was certain we had caught it. i had the twinges and the hunger...ugghh im a little dissapointed. Now we have to wait till feb to try because jan OH wont be around for 2 weeks so we cant try in jan....and now i got to wait for feb...:S


----------



## katrus78

I am sorry, Sal. Why not January? Will he be gone right on your o dates?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya he will be. He has a music tour with his friends and wont be around. :(
kinda makes me sad
i was hoping for a bfp now that way i could have people over after the birth and people could be outside too because it would still be warm...now it ll be cold and people wont all fit in my tiny house 
not just that of course ...i was getting WAY ahead of myself planning soo much stuff. Thinking this o on due date thing was my gift .....oops

how u feeling kat?


----------



## Laura617

Sal - sorry for bfn. I used to do the same thing, completely plan out what would be going on around due date if I were to get pregnant every month.

Just a quick update from me. Had an appointment today and I am 1cm dilated (I was 0 last week) so not a huge difference but progress is nice anyway. Also said I was thinning and pretty soft.


----------



## katrus78

Here are some more pictures:
Me during c-section
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/44da39644a3e41a8ef0943ec6946f5f1.jpg
Me and Maddy
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/2b6a0f5855c1263d0f74d5cf4a281d56.jpg
My son Erik with his new sisters
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/1220b4c22ae24441e154b43231f1ae17.jpg
Maddy
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/8f1dd43de7fcbf5898aea01c0f7d065a.jpg


----------



## katrus78

Sophia
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/dc7ab67ccd5b7097b436a20bac8a780e.jpg
Funny, but I am not sure which one it is, although they look very different
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/98c728f3cda5ac81d4822af91b36c02d.jpg


----------



## Cilnia

Sal, Im sorry for your bfn... I also 'planned' everything and was even about to just stop trying a few months (also because it was causing me stress) till the due date would be in spring time. Lol. Glad I didn't because then I got my bfp. 

But still, you ain't out till af shows up!! Still hoping its a bfp!!!!! 

Kat, love the pictures!!! They sooo look like you..!! Wow gorgeous! And look at your son being all proud! How is it going with your mom helping?


----------



## katrus78

Sal, I am sorry it didn't go as planned. I was trying to avoid an April conception as this was the month I conceived that resulted in threatened m/c, than I also conceived my son in April, so his birthday is Jan 02, which is really bad in terms of celebration with classmates, cold weather, etc. Plus I kinda wanted to prov to myself that my body was cable to conceive in other months, too. Well, apparently not. April conception it was again! 
Don't get settled on a specific month in this business, it's just too stressful. Maybe something will change and you will still be able to try in January. 
We'll be here cheering you on!


----------



## trying412011

Kat they are soooooooo beautiful congratulations, hope u recover fast :)
Sal sorry for the bfn dw it will happen how many dpo are U might still b to early remember every pregnancy is different so might now show up till bit later.
Who is next to have their baby yay so exciting 
How is everyone else doing :)


----------



## katrus78

I think Laura is next in line :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks ladies. I was 11 dpo when i tested. And last time i got it at 8dpo so im feeling prety much out but i know im not out until the witch shows up. Thank you all for your love and everything. u girls are awesome!

Kat omg i love the pics!!!! soo adorable and love the names ;)


----------



## LouiseSix

Lovely pics Kat. The babies look so like you and your son x

Sorry to hear about the bfn Sal.

Oooh 1cm things are starting to happen...!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohh i misse that!! laura 1cm!! thats great!!


----------



## katrus78

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/959d06b1d8d91c187dc8209526389964.jpg
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/bba95973dacc74401a45140a8c28dc0a.jpg
Sorry, I just have to share :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

i saw these on fb SOOO adorable i could eat them up...but i wont...because im nice...and they are really far  so your safe. ;)

Ladies who are having their second/third babies....do u remember what dpo u got your first bfp and the second. For example first bfp was 8 dpo this one i was 11 dpo and nothig...im just curious if i should hold on or settle in the idea that af is coming. Im bloated and crampy but im guessing it could go either way...uhhh i hate the waiting game.  ;)


----------



## MrsKA

I got mine at 11DPO and the other three times I waited passed the 14dpo so I couldn't tell you BUT I do know that it all comes down to when egg implants which does vary with each pregnancy. I wouldn't say that you are out just because you got a BFN at 11DPO at all ! you are not out until the witch shows ! Have you got anymore tests ? try again with FMU


----------



## MrsKA

Nawww Kat SOOO cute ! and Laura I am jealous !!!! I want things to start happening soon ! I know its too early but man im over it !


----------



## Laura617

Kat - I want to squeeze them, they are so cute, love the pics!

Sal - with Sam I got my bfp super early, like somewhere between 7-9dpo. Don't recall exactly but knew I wasn't even close to due for af.
This time it was really late, my chart was crazy but the earliest it could have been was at least 13dpo.

1cm doesn't seem a lot to me but any progress is good lol my doctor said it could be anytime or still a ways off but if it started now he was fine with baby coming. I have had a bunch of bh still but not a lot else going on except a terrible headache ever since he checked me.


----------



## katrus78

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/c3d348a99417750098c2527eb92468a6.jpg
What is happening to my feet? They got so swollen after birth, now they are even getting numb sometimes :(


----------



## Laura617

Omg Kat that looks so uncomfortable. Did you mention it to your doctor? Get those feet up as much as possible and drink plenty of water.


----------



## katrus78

I asked, they said it's he leftover water from my body has redistributed itself into my feet. Ouch! The said the same thing - to keep feet up. But in order to pass gas and prevent long term constipation I need to be walking around as much as possible. So two opposite things. I haven't had a bowel movement for 6 days now, damn it. I wonder where is all the food hiding in my body and how painful it might be to go do the #2 for the first time.


----------



## Laura617

I had the constipation issue after Sam and was terrified. Request a stool softener and drink lots of prune juice.


----------



## katrus78

They are giving the stool softener to me twice a day... Maybe not enough...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh my Kat. those look painful. but my friend who just gave birth in oct had the same problem with her feet. And they said due to the c section that the body took longer to recognize that it doesnt need to be retaining the water so much anymore. But it does get better. ;)

AFM tested again this morning...BFN. im moody crampy, sore boobs and tired. Af is def coming. grrrrr
I am feeling gutted today. probably the af hormones but still. I HATE this, i started to ttc in MAY 2010!! I ve been waiting for a miracle baby since then and im tired. Im tired of watching everyone move on with their babies ..and i love you all but most of you are having ur babies soon. Already this thread is moving less quickly because everyone seems so far along. And i feel left out of all these joys that all of you are having.soon you will all have your babies and i ll be here all alone (trying i know you situation and im sure you feel the same) can someone just make me and oh fertile already??  and im not blasting anyone...its just i ve watches the stork come and bless everyone on bnb and those in my life.......and he keeps forgetting me :( can someone give him my address maybe he lost it??


----------



## katrus78

Little update. Feet even more swollen, now I can't bend my toes up without feeling like feet are going to pop open. And now I have noticed the dents in my feet from the slippers! Or if I put on foot on top of the other, and leave it there for a few minutes, it leaves a big dent in my foot. Wow. 

I have managed to have bowel movements, twice today, thanks to the milk of magnesia!!!! I feel so much better now :)

Also, finally a lactation specialist came by and showed me that I do have colostrum in both my breasts!!! It did give me the encouragement to keep trying to breastfeed, and I think I made some progress!! 

Sal, I really hope it will happen for you guys soon. You just need to start trying full force! I can't wait til February. I need to see you getting pg and giving birth before I leave bnb. Also, don't ever give up. I've been friends with this one girl who did IVF with me the same day, but failed, and I have watched her struggle a lot! So, yesterday, I found out she just barely gotten pg with twins too. She is only 7 weeks, but I feel this is such a huge success and it must give hope to other women who are truffling to conceive. It will happen for you, Sal. And I know how much you will love and cherish that child of yours. :hugs:


----------



## Laura617

Sal - sorry you are feeling like this. I feel like we are sometimes really insensitive to you and I'm sorry for that, I can't imagine this is easy but I know that we will all be here for your journey too and hope so much that when you start trying full force that you catch right away.

Kat - glad you finally went to the bathroom and are feeling better in that area. Sorry about your feet though, sounds so uncomfortable!

Afm trying not to read too much into things as my doctor warned me I could have an increase in discharge and even a little bleeding after exam but here I am over thinking it anyway lol. After my appointment Monday I didn't have anything then yesterday I was having a mucus discharge every time I wiped. Also had back ache and felt uncomfy in my abdomen last night. Felt completely better this morning though. Then this after noon some more mucus and now a little bleeding.


----------



## katrus78

Aaww, Laura, it sounds like another tww lol :) an the signs are so similar too! I also had increased discharge for about two weeks before everything happened. But I only saw the blood in my mucus a day before and during the night before. So I think it's a good sign.


----------



## Laura617

Lol it feels so much like the tww


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat gosh i really hate that your feet are giving u problems :( Must be really terrible. Hang in there it ll get better. at least u are having bowel movements. One less thing to worry about ;) 

Laura dont think u are being insensitive. I am not thinking that at all and i dont feel like that. So its ok. ;) When the roles where inversed i was always blabbing about my pregnancy when most of you hadnt caught yet. So i apologize to all that i was insensitive to in that time. It is sometimes difficult but i am mostly excited and happy for you all. I am happy to say i was here with u all from ttc to catching the egg to giving birth! That in itself is a wonderful gift from all you wonderful ladies. :) I am glad to have had u here for soo long keeping me relatively sane. ;) xxxx


----------



## LouiseSix

Kat, your poor feet! What do the docs say?

Laura lots of signs now! How far gone were you when you had your son?

Sal, sorry you're feeling so down. It will happen for you. Don't worry I never thought you, or anyone else, has ever been insensitive. We all hear for each other on this thread whatever stage we are at and I promise to still be here when you get your bfp and baby.

AFM I'm struggling a bit at the moment, mainly with the SPD. It's just so painful all the time. I just want to cry when I'm not sitting down. Still 7 more working weeks before mat leave starts.


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Kat - Huge congrats on your girls, they are beautiful. My feet were SUPER swollen from the pre-e when I was in the hospital (I went to the NICU every day in socks bc my shoes wouldn't go on) and they got worse about 2-3 days after delivery. A week out I woke up and had NO swelling and it hasn't come back! It was horrible, though - with the numbness and pain like you're talking about. No fun.

Here's a picture of my sweet girls while they were still in the hospital, but after they got off the respiratory support. The second one is in their going home outfits - our college alma mater gear. :)

Amelia was 4lbs 10oz and Reese was 4lbs 13oz, both down to just under 4.5lbs at their first weight check after being discharged from the NICU this weekend. They are tiny, but doing awesome!
 



Attached Files:







15983_10102673001066314_1831603260_n.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 5









815_10102681095410184_903092427_n.jpg
File size: 51.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG bump they are absolutely gorgeous!! :)


----------



## Laura617

BBA - they are so beautiful! Glad you shared pics and so glad they are home now!

Louise - I had my son the day before his due date. Woke up to my waters having gone and he was out 6 hours later lol.


----------



## LouiseSix

Lovely babies bump. Can't believe how we were when this thread started and now there are babies!


----------



## MrsKA

Huge hugs Sal :( I can't imagine how hard it is feeling like your watching from the sidelines while it happens for everyone else. Hang in there it WILL happen for you ! 

OUCHIES Kat ! my feet have swollen as well but not quite as bad, the dent thing is the fluid build up, I wore ballet flats and when I took them off there was a ridge of puffiness its horrid hahaha. At least now the weight is gone with babies out. Does putting your feet up help ?

BBA - OMG they are so gorgeous !!! yah for getting them home thats awesome ! how is your body recovering ?

Lousie oh man I so feel your pain ! have you tried a support belt ? I have a belt called a smiley belt and I found it really helped.

Laura eeeeek hopefully its soon for you !!!

Sorry if ive missed anyone im super hungry so just making it quick, AFM baby has dropped and gone pretty quiet compared to her usual self, must say a break from being whacked in the ribs all the time is nice ! im so hoping she will be early !


----------



## katrus78

BBA, love love love their home coming outfits!!!! The girls are so cute! Thank you vet much for sharing. 

I was told the swelling in my feet is mainly from all the iv fluids that were pumped into me during the csection (plus the left over swelling after pregnancy). I was driving today to our first pediatric appointment and the ride was sooo long because of traffic, and by the time I got home I couldn't even feel my right foot :(

Louise, I can sympathize so much about the SPD thing. I had it really bad, and not much helped. Just make sure you keep your knees together while turning in bed, and take it easy when climbing stairs. You can try putting a head pad between your legs, or asking a warm bath frequently. By the end, I was taking 4-6 baths per day. 

The girls are doing great though, the doctor was very much pleased with their weights and well-being.


----------



## sallyhansen76

KAt im glad everything is going so well :) 
AFM i am now anywhere between 17 -19 dpo and still no af. I ve been charting for over a year and never been more than 15 days!!! I ve tested with the internet cheapies at 15 dpo but still neg. Stupid af which shed just show up already.


----------



## Laura617

Wow sal that's crazy that you are still without af and no bfp. Do u have a chart right now that we could peek at?
I'm holding out hope that its a positive sign for you.


----------



## sallyhansen76

uhhh stupid witch showed up. Damn it..lol But now i guess i can get this last cycle over with before my bfp  (if predictions hold out correctly)


----------



## katrus78

Sal, lets try took at it in a more positive way. You can use this month to prepare your uterus and body for pregnancy. Start eating better, get on prenatals (if you are not already on them), and drink granate juice!


----------



## sallyhansen76

yeah im on it. ;) im hoping this will be like everyone else who took a month off and got a bfp.;) Im stying positive. also i got myself a stationary bike so i can excersise. Oh sstarted folic acid too vitamin c and im going to be taking royal jelly and vitamin c opk temping and lots of water. :) Lets hope its the winning combo. ;)


----------



## Laura617

Sal - sorry about af but loving the positive attitude and hoping the prediction is correct!


----------



## Cilnia

m sorry af got here hun.... I'm glad you will take all those awesome supplements again! They worked last time ;) go girl! *baby dust*


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks ladies. :)


----------



## katrus78

Ok, I am officially giving up breastfeeding. I know I know I didn't last long, only a week... Kinda disappointed with myself but I really feel I need a break from all the physical hardship I experienced during the past few months. I am slowly starting to get my body back. The swelling in my feet has somewhat reduced, and I noticed that I don't need to take my Vicodin as often. I really admire the girls who manage to breastfeed but I can't do it anymore. I will be returning to work in about three-four weeks, and I can't imagine the struggle I would have to express the milk several times a day. I feel like I'd never build the supply to meet the babies' demand anyway. 

Sal, sorry the witch showed :( I am so going to look forward to February for you to start trying! How's your new house? Do you feel more that its your own home now?


----------



## Laura617

Kat - no need to feel bad about it. The babies will do great on formula and sounds completely reasonable to need a physical break from all the demands that have been put on your body.
I know when I had Sam I tried for about a month to breastfeed, had 3 lactation consultants at one point and still never produced enough for him and I was made to feel so guilty about it. I'm really of the opinion now that you have to do what is best for your situation.

I'm having a delima and not sure to bring it up to my doctor or not for fear it makes me sound really selfish. I've been coping really well with my gallbladder pain but its getting exhausting always having some level of pain and knowing the longer I go until delivery the longer I have to wait to get it removed. I want to ask dr if this is an acceptable reason for an induction. I have never wanted to be induced but it feels reasonable to me. I just worry the dr will say no and then I will feel stupid for having asked lol I'm extra hormonal with my feelings lately.


----------



## katrus78

Laura, I completly understand. I'd ask anyway. I have tried to push for induction for all kinds of reasons, sometimes even rediculous, but got turned down every time, except for when they finally found something that was good enough reason for them to induce. Don't feel stupid, you gotta try, I feel very sorry for you having to be constantly in pain.


----------



## Cilnia

No need to feel bad kat, do what you think is best for both you and your girls! How is your son taking all this? :) is he a proud big brother? (Of course he is!!!)

Laura, I would def ask the doctors! It's your body, you know how you feel... It doesn't matter what they might think or say, as long as you just ask!! Maybe they will agree with you. Good luck!!


----------



## katrus78

Cil, thank you. Yep, my son is taking the changes very well. He is very sweet and protective of them :)

Here is a pic of him with one of the girls. 

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/eb9482f5445020ddbe4c7b988de0a1e0.jpg


----------



## Cilnia

that's so cute!!


----------



## Laura617

aww sweet picture. what a good big brother he is!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww what a cute pic!! :) So happy that things are going better!! :)

AFM i may have a chance this cycle...hoping that the timing goes well. We will do the best we can. I ve put my chart in my sig so you cna follow but im not temping. Oh thinks it puts more stress.. so he doesnt want to do that. But ill be opk ing and taking my royal gelly. Heres to hoping i ll o early and we will be able to catch it. :)


----------



## Cilnia

Youll catch it!!! Mark my words...!! :D


----------



## katrus78

Oh, god, it's been kinda long since we've followed someone's chart! How exciting! Here is some :dust: for you this cycle!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay!! ;) Heres to hoping he ll be around during o time. FXD!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Loving all the updates!

Sal, sorry about AF - but so happy you're feeling positive this cycle. I have my fingers crossed for you!! 

Kat, don't feel bad about giving up on breastfeeding. It's hard with one baby...RIDICULOUSLY hard with two!! You have to do what is best for your situation and if that's formula, then that's fine...it's not poison!

I feel like I'm finally starting to get back to "normal." The girls are doing great, we go for a weight check Friday - hoping they are both over 5 lbs now!! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thats great bump!! :) Glad to hear its going well! :)


----------



## Laura617

Alright so had my appointment today. Because my doctor had taken time off its been almost 2 weeks since me last appointment (supposed to be ever week now). He checked me and said I was still at 1cm. I brought up the possibility of an early induction because of medical need with my gallbladder and of course he completely blew me off.
I can understand if he listens and gives me an opinion of that not being a good idea based on what is best for baby but that wasn't it at all. He agreed to induce me because he said I was right but won't do it until around my due date. Doesn't make sense to me as my reason was so I wouldn't be in pain for longer and doing it on my due date is keeping me in pain that time anyway.

Ugh hope that made sense. Fingers crossed baby just decides to come on his own sooner rather then later.


----------



## Laura617

And to add to the annoyance he agreed to give me a sweep at my next appointment to see if that at least helps me along but he is taking the entire next week off so I won't see him again for another 2 weeks!


----------



## katrus78

Laura, that is really annoying. You are almost at 38 weeks, so it's about time to do a sweep within a week so that the baby would come around 39 weeks. Hopefully, it won't be long now. I gave birth to my son at 38+3, so I hope you will too.


----------



## Cilnia

Makes no sense at all.. what a *bad word*... I hope baby decides to come early for you hun! Anything special you can try? Bouncing ball, eating stuff, sex... Don't know what the things are :p

Good luck!!

Afm, had some nasty cramps last night. Think baby is going down (what's it called when they do that?) I was sobbing like 'I'm too small for this baby.. ill explode!!!' Lol now I'm laughing at myself for saying that :p


----------



## katrus78

Cil,that's called baby has dropped. Can't believe how far you already are. Soon we will be having another batch of babies!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Uhh laura hope baby comes quickly for you!! ;) ITs getting close now!! 
Cil baby is turning that is great. And it gave me a little chuckle to when u said u d thought u d explode!! ;) Lol

Kat and bump how u feeling how are the girls?

Trying where are you these days and how ar you?? 

Am i the only one seriously wondeing still about ja??

Yum how is your second tri coming along?

Afm i ordered opk but because of the holidays prob wont get here. and oh doesnt want me temping just yet...and with his leaving i REALY wanted to know when i o'd to know if my tww is useless or not. grrr


----------



## katrus78

Sal, AFM, the girls are doing great, it's a little exhausting to take care of them during the night (man, what would I do without my mom?!). I am trying to sort out getting their birth certificates, social security numbers and medical insurance. Also, trying to apply for my US citizenship. Unfortunately, all of these things have to be put on hold due to the holidays. It sucks cause I was hoping to have everything sorted before I go back to work. I may have to choose to stay on maternity leave a week or two longer just to make sure I have taken care of everything. Plus, I want to see the girls sleeping longer at night. 
I am wondering about Ja too... Hope everything is ok with her and the baby. Wish shed update. Maybe we should have asked her to be friends on FB. 

Sal, I hope for your sanity you will catch your o before he leaves! 

Louise, Trying, Yum - how are you, girls?


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls sorry iv been distant lately it's not on purpose just been sad that's all. So I started my period on the 7th of December it was 4 days late and this time quit clotty. I'm on cd 16 already and haven't been bedding as much this month which is ok cause my partner wants to skip this month with the baby thing until he gets his PR which fingers crossed will b in 1 month I'm still hoping that since I'm so relaxed about it now ill still fall I kno he will b over the moon again the first time he cried he was so happy so I kno it won't be an issue.
For the past 5 days now I have been having alot of pain in my abdomen on the left side just near my hip bone it's not cramps its worse and they really hurt I dnt kno wat is causing it they come and go but when there here I cant even sneeze or blow my nose and going to the toilet for #2 hurts so much and if i hold my bladder for more then 2 hours that hurts as well which is not like me i can normally hold for ages but I'm afraid to go to my doctor what Do u girls think it could b anything I should b really concerned about.
Anyway glad u girls that have had ur babies r doing well and ur babies are doing well who is next in line for baby ??
Laura how r u going 
Sal fingers crossed for this cycle wouldt it b amazing I we both fall &#55357;&#56835;
Yum how r u doing congrates nearly in 2nd tri
Cil not too long for u also 
Sorry if iv forgotten anyone 
Xo


----------



## katrus78

Trying, the symptoms sound like gas pains, I've had them horrifically the last week before I gave birth. And I even had a pain in my shoulder going right down my right side, and the doc said it was still from gas (not sure how?). They explained that gas sometimes presses on a nerve and causes all those pains. I would go get it checked out if you can. Poor girl...I feel for you.


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi I've been so busy at work recently but today is the first day of my holidays and I've been making Christmas cards with Ava :)

The bad news is that my gestational diabetes is getting worse so the doctor has prescribed me insulin which I have to inject twice a day. I will be starting tomorrow and I am really scared about putting a needle into myself. I just hope that it will allow me to eat a little more as I am hungry and tired a lot of the time but am on such a restricted diet to try and keep blood sugar levels stable. Also the midwife found that I have ketones and protein in my urine so not good.

Another thing my midwife told me is that baby is lying transverse! I think the baby should be head down by now? But I'm not sure - anyonek now?


----------



## katrus78

Louise, don't worry about injecting yourself, I was so scared the first time (I had to inject myself with needles daily for IVF), but after the first time, it is much better. As for baby lying transverse, my twin B (Sophia) was lying transverse up to week 30, than slowly turned head down.


----------



## LouiseSix

Thanks Kat. Did the first one this morning and although it took me several attempts to put the needle in it didn't really hurt. In fact it hurts less than finger pricking to test blood sugar which I have to do 4 times a day!

Baby is moving around so muchnow and can't believe I only have 12 weeks left!


----------



## Laura617

Funny how things work out. I've been telling everyone I am ready for this baby to come anytime as long as its not Monday as that's when my family does Xmas. 
I woke up a few minutes ago completely wet, changed and am soaked again so fairly sure my water has broke lol.
No contractions yet and getting Sam dressed before I go to get checked (hospital is only 3 minutes away) so hopefully when I go in I haven't just wet myself!


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG LAURA!! This is the beginning!! :) Soo exciting!!! Good luck!!

Louise the injections dont sound pleasant, but im sure it will go well. ;) Stay strong love.


----------



## Laura617

Just got to hospital and waiting to be checked. Still no contractions though.


----------



## Laura617

Thank u sal.
Waters have gone, confirmed. Dh left to take Sam to my moms so just waiting now.


----------



## katrus78

Laura, lol I have a feeling this is it for you :) how exciting! At least if they confirm its waters, then you will know the end is near. Please please keep updating!


----------



## Laura617

Yeah it's been confirmed. Apparently I am having some contractions but I don't feel them yet. I am dilated 2cm and still thick apparently.
The bad news is that baby has done a poo but the nurse says it looks super thin which I guess is a good thing.


----------



## Cilnia

Good luck Laura!!! You can do it!!! Whoohooo!!!


----------



## katrus78

Good luck! Update all the way! Can't wait to see pictures of your little boy! Is Sammy there with you?


----------



## Laura617

No, Sammy was here but hubby took him to my moms so he can have Xmas with the family until things get closer then my mom will bring him so he can be first to meet baby.


----------



## Laura617

Dilated 2cm (same as when I got here). Contracting every 2-4 minutes and they think baby might be back to back as all my pain is in the back.


----------



## LouiseSix

Good luck Laura :flower:

Merry Christmas to everyone! :happydance:


----------



## katrus78

Laura, can't they do a quick u/s to make sure?


----------



## katrus78

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/b1e997315eefdc14229c53d4644b8c02.jpg


----------



## Laura617

I'm not sure, nurse just said once I am dilated a bit more she will be able to tell for sure.


----------



## Laura617

Quick update: was checked half an hour ago and was 4 1/2 cm dilated and 100% effaced.
Started having really bad pain so they checked me again just now and I'm fully dilated and ready to go!


----------



## Laura617

Will do a proper update tomorrow but he is here. Tiny little guy at 6lbs 12oz. Born Xmas eve. Jacob akiva.


----------



## katrus78

So cool!congratulations, sweety! Sooo exciting! Can't wait for more pictures and an update!


----------



## katrus78

We are two weeks now!

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/dc39961f6d453d2a9cf3496f914e0d98.jpg


----------



## MrsKA

OMG Congrats Laura !!! 

sorry I've been quiet lately I have been so unwell ! very fluey and nauseas and the body aches are just terrible, have been checked for pre-e but all looks ok so i'm just having to get on with it which is proving to be extremely hard :( 

Hope everyone had a lovely xmas !


----------



## trying412011

Wooooh congrates Laura on the birth of ur little boy 6 pound wow he is tiny can't wait to see photos, hope everyone is doing well and enjoying there Christmas it's Boxing Day over here so excitement over lol. Enjoy everyone take care xo

Btw Im in my 2ww now dnt kno when I O'd think it was between the 22-24th so now just wait and see fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## katrus78

Well, I am applying for US citizenship, and it's one chance to change my name. I am Russian by origin and we don't really have middle names (we kinda have paternal ones). So I thought hey, I might just add a good middle name to my first name. I am changing my last name too, to that of all my kids. 

So, what middle name do you guys think would go well with

Karina Dahlen?


----------



## Cilnia

Congratulations Laura!! I'm glad i have you on fb! It was so exciting when you went into labour :) he is soo cute!! Can't wait to hear how Sammy will think about all of this when he meets his little brother :)

Aah they grow so fast Karina!! Love the pic :)


----------



## katrus78

Trying - glad you found me on FB :)

Laura, how are you and Jacob doing?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congradulations laura he is gorgeous!! ;) Mrska i think ur up next ;)

Hope everyone had a good holiday!! xx


----------



## Laura617

Thanks gals. How is everyone doing? 

We are good here. We came home Tuesday afternoon so fairly short hospital stay and jake is doing well at home. Big brother Sam is adjusting very well.


----------



## sallyhansen76

That is soo amazing!! :) Are u breastfeeding?


----------



## MrsKA

Oh man I hope so ! I have been aching all morning but I don't know if that means anything really, shes definitely dropped and i've got constant period type pain, she has gone a bit quiet too but then you know when you're looking at for things they are more obvious.


----------



## trying412011

Laura any pics of bubba yet?? 
Kat yes I found u took me a while cause I was using katrus as ur name lol not karina I also got sal now too anyone else on fb ??
Mrska hope this is it for u not long now till we got another baby &#55357;&#56835;
Where is yum these days she is very quite 
Hope everyone else is doing well 
AFM I dnt kno how many dpo I am and Iv got no symptoms only really sore right boob, I don't think Im pregnant and I'm still having this gut feeling I never was and I just got a bad test I really dnt kno wat to think I wish it was real so I kno I can fall.........grrrr who knows so frustrating.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hey girls, sorry I've been so absent. Its hard to get on this site with my phone, it drains my battery. Been keeping up with all of you, congrats Laura on your baby boy!!

As for me, 2nd tri is going good. Had my 2nd u/s yesterday and he was extremely active. I'm still rooting for you trying and sal. This is all I can write for now. Thinking of all of you!


----------



## trying412011

Thx yum I hope it's in the bag but I dnt think so I feel nothing except sore bbs.
Glad everything is going well for you. 
It's New Years tonight so going out with my man to have Fun and watch the fireworks should b beautiful.
How is everyone else going 
Laura where is a pic of ur baby boi keen to see him 
Any girls take care talk soon 
Happy new year


----------



## Laura617

On my mobile so hard to upload pics but you (and anyone else) are more then welcome to add me on Facebook. Just search [email protected]


----------



## trying412011

Coolies I will add u on fb


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies, im at work so cant write too much. Just a quick update. on cd i took my last opk i had because i always o on cd15 or 20 so i figured it would answer my question to when i o without really trying...okok i cheated and i am a really bad person..but i couldnt help myself. Either way cd 15 was positive. But oh was feverish and really sick so our bd timing was really bad and i couldnt force to much because i couldnt tell him i cheated .. lol. Im hoping the once was enough...u guys can check my chart if u like. 

Also wanted to wish everyone a wonderful new years. xxx Love u all!


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls jst an update I think af is here which means I only had a 26 day cycle iv never been so short what the hell is going on lately it's so frustrating, any insight would b helpful.
Hope u all had a great new year with ur family's 
Love ya all xo


----------



## MrsKA

Sal your BD timing isnt bad ? a positive opk has detected your surge which happens before you ovulate (they say anywhere between 12-72 hours depending on who you ask) and you BD that night and the next then you have a good chance of catching it. BABY DUST


----------



## sallyhansen76

i dunno i have this feeling that to catch it i need to bd the day after my ovulation because thats what i did last time i got my bfp...somehow feel just twice wont be enough.....guess only time will tell now. But im getting soo impatient i dont even know what to do with myself. Gosh. Mrska how u feeling ur next on the list dear. Whens that beautiful girl gonna show


----------



## sallyhansen76

How is everyone today...im tww crazies over here someone wanna keep me occupied. 

Trying sorry af got u what a B*** but sometimes after chemical preg our cycles can be out of whack for awhile. Before joining bnb i perhaps had one. Had a positive and got my period couple days after af was only 3 days late. To this day i ve no idea if it was a chemical or not, but my cycles where out of whack for 2 cycles so its normal. but still possible to get your bfp! ;) :hugs:


----------



## Laura617

Uh oh are you symptom spotting? What ya got so far?

I agree that your bd pattern is good. I think I always felt that to get pg I had to bd before ovulation or it wouldn't happen but only got the day after O and caught so I would just try and be positive.

Trying - sorry af came :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

I assumed i had to the day after o too..but we only day of and day before...so im unsure. I ve had cramps and twinges. But nothing abnormal. im 5 dpo today. I ll be testing monday morning at 8 dpo. i recieved my wondfos this moring so im excited! :)


----------



## trying412011

Hey girlys how r we all ??
mrska has that baby arrived yet she should b here by now.
AFM not much is happening I'm gunna do my best to temp this cycle to see if I'm still ovulating. 
Sal I hope in a way I did have a chemical cause thn I kno I can at least fall 
To me from what u said sounds pretty certain I kno I od on cd 14 cause i was temping for few days and then i saw the .4 degree rise and I only have a 11-12 day LP so it was about the right time but iv never had a cycle that small oh well here is to this cycle perio is finished so now the action starts lol lots of baby dust for u and I sal xo
Anyway I think I'm getting a cold feeling like shit gunna go have a sleep.
Take care girls xoxo


----------



## sallyhansen76

I ve found what helps is taking royal jelly. EVERY time i take that i get a positive opk the 14 th day of my cycle opposed to the 20th like always. my lp always stays between 13 and 15 days tho. so cycles are shorter and u have 5 days less to wait at the end. After a few cycles you even get an extra month in there. so its a good chance. HEres to hoping for you u catch soon.


----------



## Cilnia

I agree on Royal Jelly! I took that too, and so did OH. I think it helped. Also, drinking pomegranate juice to strenghten the uterus!


----------



## Laura617

I never tried royal jelly but there are so many women on here who recommend it so I say that's worth a go.
On another supplement note I only did one thing different the month I caught and honestly think it made all the difference. I started taking a b-complex vitamin. They have a ton of ttc benefits. I'm pretty sure it delayed my ovulation (only a few days) but think that just meant it was working and that's when I caught. Dh can take them too as they are great for the little swimmers.


----------



## Laura617

Sal - did you temp today? I notice there is a dot on your chart but want sure if it was a temp or something else lol.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya i ve been temping random days to give myself a sense of false hope  lol i temped again today but the temp isnt inspiring confidence.  I tested this mornig BFN. little depressing. And my gf just had her baby today so double whammy. Im trying to stay positive and not let it take control of my life like last time we were ttc...But darn thats a battle in itself and im seriosuly loosing!! hahaha


----------



## sallyhansen76

In later news....i was in the car running errands and BAm i got hit with an enormous pain in my gut. Approx 2-3 fingers above the pelvic bone to the right. Im not sure if thats where my ovaries are or my fallopian tubes where the egg might be traveling down but holy hell! its been on going for 10 min now and it hurts to even walk. Its lighter than before but if i move to fast or stand up it pulls and pinches. I dont want to symptom spot....but im thinking this could be a good sign...but then again if it hurts this much and i am preg what if its ectopic....Oh man im confused and very uncomfotable. And i m really trying to remember what it was like last time i got my bfp but its soo long ago i cant rememeber!! its like those little details have vanished from my memory!! Any thoughts/advice?


----------



## katrus78

Sorry you are in pain hun. But hope it's not ectopic as I think ectopic would have hurt like that much later when the embryo would grow a bit more to be too big for the Fallopian tube. So lets count it as a good sign than :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya that is probably true. :) Good point


----------



## Laura617

I think no matter what when you are ttc it becomes such a focus and its hard to not get obsessed.

The pain in your right side... Does it hurt when you apply pressure? Does it hurt more when you remove pressure?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Do be honest im sitting here poking my side  it doesnt seem to be affected by either or. But the pain is now a pinch. Subtle. But i suppose if i have to choose id say when i put pressure i feel a little more and when i remove the pressure i feel it less. U have any ideas what it could be? Whats there anyways kidneys?


----------



## Laura617

Wasn't sure exactly where the pain was just wanted to rule out it being your appendix lol doesn't sound like it is.


----------



## sallyhansen76

lol. Well at least its one possibility ruled out. Next testing day is wed at 10 dpo.


----------



## Laura617

Wednesday yay I'm excited for you to test. I hope the pinching is a good sign at least.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Lets keep fingers crossed. :)


----------



## trying412011

Fingers crossed Sal praying that's a bfp heading ur way 
I have started temping gunna try my best anyway it's gunna b a bit hard won't b able to do everyday since my partner works from 4pm-12am by the time he gets to me it's about one and then by the time we sleep its about 5 which is when I normally temp so its gunna b a bit blotchy lol but hopefully ill still c it and I will get in. I really wanna try royal jelly here it's retails at $80 Australian dollars is that to much to pay should I get them off eBay but will the b safe from can't trust eBay sometimes.
Mrska have u had ur baby yet, also did u add me on fb ??
Yum has been very quite hope all is going well for her 
Kat, Laura love seeing pics of ur bubs on fb so cute.
Sorry if I missed anyone xo


----------



## Cilnia

Sal, how is the pain today? Anything different could be a good sign right! But not if its ectopic... Lets hope it doesnt last longer, the pain. Can't wait for you to test!


----------



## sallyhansen76

No pain today. It subsided an hour later. This morning my temp shot up. Was nauseated last night when i came in from shoveling all the snow, and my breasts are sore. Figured that out the hard way during sex lol oh squeezed a boob and i yelped! lol But the last time i got my bfp i had zero symptoms so im thinking they are all in my head...Uhh i hate the tww. hee hee about 24 hours till i test again. ;)

And i ve been also drinking my pomegranate juice since 2 dpo


----------



## trying412011

OMG FINGERS CROSSED FOR U SAL THIS IS EXCITING 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks darling.


----------



## trying412011

Hugs xo


----------



## sallyhansen76

I just took an opk. Its not positive but its fairly dark for this point in my cycle. Give me a little bit of hope....maybe just maybe...;)


----------



## trying412011

Ekkkkk post a pic sal this is so exciting sorry can't help but b super excited for u lol


----------



## katrus78

Sal, keep on the pomegranate juice, I can't recommend it enough :) :dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im sticking to it kat. And trying...i already trew it out.  i was at work and didnt want to bring it in my pockets  But its an opk test so trying not to get tooo excited. I still had a bfn yesterday. ....


----------



## Laura617

Wow I don't come on all day and I miss some exciting build up here. I so hope this all means a bfp is on the way for you. Looking forward to you testing.

I just have to take a moment to say that IF I ever have another baby I just pray its a girl. We had Jacobs Brit Milah today (Jewish ceremony where circumcision is performed). And even though I am pro circumcision it is an awful day as I hate hearing my baby cry. He was over it in a minute but I am still feeling upset lol.


----------



## MrsKA

Sorry ladies ! I have been in hospital for the last week ! I got admitted last Thursday and kept in as I developed pre-eclampsia !! They were SO busy they couldn't get me induced until Sunday so I was stuck in there for 4 days it was horrible ! all they could do was manage my blood pressure with meds until they could induce me but YAH bbubba arrived safe and well weighing in at 6pound 14oz. They gave me a walking epidural (like a mini epidural) to keep my blood pressure down but boy oh boy i still felt everything pushing her out ! We don't have a name for her yet thugh, we are home now so we can figure it all out soon.


----------



## Laura617

Aww mrsK congrats!! Scary about the pre-e and sucks you were stuck in there so long but so happy that baby arrived safely. Hope to hear a name soon!


----------



## katrus78

Omg, congrats, sweety! So awesome! Want some pictures!


----------



## Cilnia

Congratulations!!!! What a scary story about the pre-e... Hope you get some rest now and you can update us with lots of pica when you are ready!!

Afm, lots of pain when walking so have to minimize that. Havent had an u/s since week 30 so I'm kind of worried if little one is properly positioned and all that. They do feel he is head down and dropped but of course a u/s is way more accurate :p I also have had like 100 different gynecologists in my hospital. So annoying. Our tiny room is about done, if anyone wants me to put pics let me know. If not - no problem of course!!

Big hug to all


----------



## trying412011

Yay congrats on the arrival I ur lil one hope ur both recovery fine xo
Sal when r u testing again ?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay Congrads mrska!!! Im soo happy for you. Get some rest and i am glad to hear they got the pre e under control. PRetty scary. Sending u lots of love for your new family addition. 

How are all the other babies doing?
Cil not long now!! ;) 

AFM tested this morning...its bfn but i have some serious line eye. Theres a line to be that s a very small shadow but it seems too far off. im included the pic if anyone wants to tweak it.  But im pretty sure its a lose cause and my eyes are playing tricks.
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/Sandras%20Pics/WP_000190.jpg


----------



## Cilnia

I see a pink line hun, its not just you!! Oh dear.. Im holding it in till you test again *will not scream will not scream*


----------



## sallyhansen76

LOL! i see it then i dont....its really not clear!!! Uhh damn tests! lol do u have the time to try and invert it? **puppy eyes** im trying to not get tooo excited but need a sorta confirmation...hiihhiii


----------



## katrus78

Sal, I def see a second line with a shadow... Hmmm, kinda tricky, will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oie!! i dont see it anymore! lol :( Confuzzeled is me! hee hee

and kat happy 1 month to your darling angels!!


----------



## katrus78

Thank you! Can't believe how fast a month went by. Makes me thinking have to go back to work very soon :(

Babies 2 min ago

https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/d08f1be441751d6e576f2319f9053e83.jpg


----------



## Cilnia

Awwwh look at them!!! Sooo cute :) Do they sleep easy? they look so comfy!

Sal, yep i did! I was on my phone previously so couldnt do it, but i did it now:

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/Saltest/salinverted.jpg

https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/Saltest/sa2l.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww kat they are adorable!! they doo look soo snug

YEY!! thanks darling!! but i dont see any color in it so it must be bfn. Maybe friday will bring me different answers (wont be testing till friday) **i will hold out i will hold out** lol!!!


----------



## katrus78

Cil, Ok I am confused now, I was referring to the faint line a little further down than the arrow...


----------



## sallyhansen76

I think the arrow is a little to much to the right because the line is a smudge on the left of the arrow. BUT the actual test i twist and turn and twist it and no line nothing...uurggh does it erase if too long out in the open??


----------



## sallyhansen76

I retested this morning. Clear BFN ladies...bleh


----------



## trying412011

That sucks sal sorry babe, how is ur temp going is it still up ??


----------



## sallyhansen76

U can always check my chart. Yea seems to be still up. ut from past experience it means nothing. uhhhh i cant help but feel a little disapointed. Drats. guess its waiting for af adn onto next cycle. uurrgh


----------



## Cilnia

Darn... I really saw a pink line :( maybe it will still show up!!!! Hope so!!


----------



## Laura617

Sorry sal, it's not over until af shows though.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks ladies. I have no idea why i did this to myself...but i tested again this morning. its still bfn so considering im 12 dpo ..being realistic a bfp isnt going to show up now. So i m out, and i am really tired of this darn game. Since may 2010 i ve been waiting. We started ttc so i was waiting to get my bfp for 9 months. then i waited for oh to be ready all the while every cycle hoping my pills would fail. Giving myself useless hope everytime. And now we are fully starting again and i already feel defeated. like somehow the game has won and i have lost. and now it is pure torture watching my whole family coo over my younger sister who is preg and in no sense of the word deserves it. And i have to watch the family take her side when she says extremely hurtful things to me, because the BABY is more important right now. So she gets away with everything. And i am more and more isolated, hurt and broken. it has now been 11 months since i last got preg and it is so hurtful to know another year has almost gone by without me getting my angel when others so freely get theirs. I think this bfn is hitting me really hard. And im rambling and crying for no reason. But i just feel so alone. Oh wont talk about ttc or babies because he is scared and doesnt want another miscarriage. and in the world of men what u dont discuss doesnt exist. 
For years i have lived with not doing things in case i was preg. not bokoing trips, not drinking, not staying too long in the sun. not taking any tattoo appointments Not drinking coffee! My whole life was on hold for this baby that isnt coming and im SOO tired of it.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sorry for my last rant. LOL had a bad day. It usually is brought on my work and my colleagues and when their stupidness coincide with my hormones and a bfn...its like a hurricane! lol so sorry again. Af is here its always easier when af shows up because then i can start feeling like I'm doing something towards getting my bfp instead of just waiting. I'm gonna get my royal jelly and drink lots of water. Eat lots of green vegetables and get lots of bding in...hopefully. so heres to cd1! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies. Jsut curious to see where u guys are and how ur doing. Been awhile no ones posted anything (besides my useless ramblings LOL!) Oh is prepared to ttc fully now and i feel great. Last time i had the attitude that This was war AND i WAS going to WIN, i got my bfp. So my attitude is going to be a winning won because THIS is my cycle ladies!! Im getting my BFP! ;)


----------



## katrus78

Sal, I read our thread all the time and saw your post, but felt so sad for you and didn't know what to say to make you feel better. I kept thinking gush I have had so many of those days when I felt like this. Different circumstances but same feeling. I am glad though you are feeling better and hope you keep on this positive attitude all the way. I believe in you and that you will fall pregnant Rey soon now that you guys are ttc fully! Love you. 

AFM, I am thinking about going ack to work, I have to just set the date. The babies are doing well. We went to the doctor on Saturday, and they have gained 2lb each, and look great in general. Maddie is still very fussy but oh well, we just deal with it. I am also starting to think about losing weight but that is going to be a whole other journey.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay im soo glad the girls are doing well!! How long is maternity leave where you are? Is yur mom styaing wiht you to take car eof the kids while you go back to work?


----------



## katrus78

The maternity leave here is only 3 weeks paid, and up to 8 more weeks unpaid. :( yep, and my mom is staying with me for good now. She can't wait for me to go back to work lol :) it's just too many people in our one-bedroom apartment. I am starting to think about how to buy a house. I am scared to even start the process as this is such a huge commitment.


----------



## Cilnia

Way too go sal! This will be your bfp!! Is oh taking royal jelly and vitamins too? 

Happy to hear the girls are doing great Kat. I hope work won't be too hard on you, but glad mom is helping you out. 

Afm. I'm so ready to go into labour! I'd want a natural delivery.. really hope it will happen. Who is next in line? Could it be me?


----------



## katrus78

I think it's you Cil ;) I saw your pics on fb and you have a gorgeous bump!!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Cilnia

Thanks Kat! Yes very exciting... Trying to prepare myself mentally... Any suggestions? :p


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yey! ya cil i do think you are next!! sooo exciting pretty soon all babies will be here|!


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls how r u sorry been absent.
My chart is looking so weird like its all over the place not sure if iv even o'd yet if u girls wanna check it out tell me what u think that would b great the days where I haven't charted is cause my partner was with me those nights n by the time we go to bed in the morning it's already past my temping time.

Cil can't wait for u bubba to arrive did u add me on Facebook (Sandra) I think it's u lol 
Kat love seeing ur baby pics they r so cute 
Sal fingers crossed for ur bfp hopefully we will both have them soon 
Laura ur little man is so cute so is Sam he looks very cheeky 
Sorry if I missed anyone xo


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hey girls just catchin up! 

Wow cil u are so close i cant wait to see your little guy!

Kat, your girls are just precious, im sure their big brother is so happy!

Sal, i can relate completely to how u feel, i started ttcing since early 2009 and it took that long to finally happen. I believe it will happen for you too, and trying as well dont give up hope! I never told u guys this but the doctors had told me i wasnt going to have kids but something inside told me they were wrong, and it finally happened. Im praying so much for both of you.

Laura i need ur fb address so i can stay in touch with u as well!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey trying, i don't think you o d yet, but keep temping. Its hard to get a clear answer tho if temping is a little irregular. But keep bding just in case. 

Yum, thanks darling. Im very glad for you that your journey is now here and u are blessed with your little man coming soon. :) As for me I'm just hoping each cycle I'm closer to my goal. :)


----------



## trying412011

Hey sal still not sure if iv od I think I did on cd 19 had some cramps and was feeling really really horny lol do think that was a good indication ha ha 
If I haven't yet then my cycles are totally f'd this hasn't happened like this before so I hope it was cause I was possibly pregnant and not just my body being a bitch to me 
Anyway talk soon take care girls xo


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hun it could have been either day 15 or 19 but its soo important to temp everyday. Otherwise its extremely hard to see a significant change in temp to conclude o. Id say either of those days darling would be probable. But try really hard to temp every day


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey ladies, just checking in. 

Im in an alarming good mood today. im feeling quite positive this cycle for a few reasons. I know the medium seems like a ridicoulous reason, but there is just something in me believing in it. Maybe its just because i need something to hold onto...or whatever...but the belief is there. Also Oh last cycle was having a lot of performance anxiety and we bd twice in fertile window opposed to 4 ebcause of it. But this week we have corrected the situation and everythig is working great. Not to mention that for the first time in years we have perfectly synced work hours this whole week which is my fertile window week! plus i o on (if i refer to past cycles) this weekend which we both have 3 days off. which falls perfect. :) Im excited and hopeful. 

Cil how u doing, not long now?

Louise, how u holding up. 
We havent had much news from mrska and bump lately...wonder how they are doing with their lovely girls?


----------



## trying412011

Sal I think I now believe in the medium cause I was told August related to me somehow n then I got a bfp in September and August would b due date which is wat I was told so Im not really sure how to think about it but if the bfp was real then that means that the medium was real. Fingers crossed darl also if u think positive it can change everything so stay positive which from today is something I'm gunna start doing I learnt something very remarkable in my studies today and that was about the power of belief and the effect it can have on the human body is very powerful there is alot new detail but to much to explain so bottom line stay positive dnt let a single negative thing come to ur mind and If it does turn it into something positive. 
I can't wait for us to b both blessed with our babies.
I also think iv o'd cd 19 cause temp I going up up now so now to wait 12 days and see what happens.
Great I'm Gunna have my period on my birthday how wonderful lol
Take care girls xo


----------



## sallyhansen76

LOl thanks trying. 

And if things go as planned, perhaps you ll get the best b day present ever ;)


----------



## LouiseSix

Hi sorry I've been a bit absent. 

Have been off work sick for the past two weeks with severe spd, I can hardly walk. doctor has now signed me off until my maternity leave starts which is great but I am pretty much housebound so am focusing my energies on crocheting a blanket for the baby!

Just had hospital appointment and they have agreed to c section because of previous third degree tear so I now know what week my baby will be born!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohh thats great louise, when??

Im sorry about the spd and how crappy your feeling. but your almost there darling!


----------



## Cilnia

awh.... that sucks Louise. Exciting to know when baby will come! How do you feel about having a c-section? Are you nervous? 

I was told during my 37 week checkup that they won't let me pass 40 weeks. So if baby doesn't show till feb 9th - they will induce me. I rather not be induced, so i really hope baby will come on it's own!! :)


----------



## trying412011

Hey Louise congrates ur baby is gunna be here soon :)
Girls my temp has one up more now past my usual temp but it's still not registered if iv ovulated yet can u plz check it out n Give me ideas I think I o'd cd 19 I think.
Been cramping a bit lately other then that nothing else.
If I fell pregnant this cycle omg best birthday present ever period is due on the 31st so lets see :)
How is everyone else xo


----------



## sallyhansen76

Holy crap im only cd 13 do u guys think positive opk too?
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/Sal%20Pics/WP_000200.jpg


----------



## Cilnia

Looks pretty positive to me! :|


----------



## trying412011

Looks good Sal keep bd.
AFM my chart is looking sorta good temps keep getting higher I just hope they stay that way so I think I def o'd cd 19 fingers crossed


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks girls!

Trying thats great!! cross Hairs!! soo awesome. That means you are 6 dpo!! when u planning on testing so we can count down ;)
If you plan on testing until af is past due then maybe we can test on the same day  haha could be good luck. ;)


----------



## trying412011

I'm definitely holding off until 1 or 2 of feb my birthday is on 3rd so it would b awesome birthday present how is it looking def thing I o'd cd 19 :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya i think u did too, so does FF! so good work. 

Im a little dissapointed now...we were doing so great with bd ing and such...then i ovulated earlier than predicted but i thought it would work out. Unfortunately OH had some serious performance anxiety and it didnt work. And tonight he isnt home due to work so we cant make it up there. This morning we tried, he finished but i dont think i got there in time...so not sure if i can count it or not. lol Kinda feeling like we missed it although we did bd quite a bit before...just hoping its enough.


----------



## trying412011

So I'm 7 dpo bbs getting sore and massively oily fce it's so disguisting I never have oil problem with my face so it feels horrible.
How r we all doing...who is next for there baby due ??


----------



## Cilnia

Awh Sal.. Maybe it was enough? I looks good in the chart though. Did you not temp this morning btw?

Trying: exciting :) Can't wait for you to test! and i think i'm next with baby... :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

cil won't be temping now..lost my thermometer. lol and oh again had trouble this morning....good lord my perfect bding kinda went down the drain here.....really hoping its enough but I'm super skeptical. 

Cil you are next!! can't wait!

Trying your temps look amazing!! good luck!


----------



## trying412011

Omg my temps are so high today 36.93 I was never this high when i was charting I'm dpo but still dnt want to get to excited cause I only have a 11-12 LP so if my temp starting dropping around 10 dpo ill kno I'm out 
Cil yay ur baby wil be here soon so amazing time has flown so fast sal and I watching u all fall pregnant now having ur babies quite jelly lol but it's ok sal and I will get there.
Give me lots of baby dust girls xo


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying -cant wait for you to test!

Sal - it looked positive to me and if u bded a lot before it could happen!

Cil- i cant wait to see ur little one!

as for me, got another u/s done and everything is great! He already weighs 1 lb 6ounces :)


----------



## trying412011

I will test on the 2nd if my temps are still up :)


----------



## trying412011

Shit temp dropped a bit today :'(


----------



## trying412011

Plz temp go up tomorrow please.......
Give me dust girls :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

your temps are still real high so its still great.


----------



## trying412011

I'm out they are dropping now :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

YOur not out until af shows up. Stay strong!


----------



## trying412011

Grrrr this is so hard :(


----------



## katrus78

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## trying412011

Dwn dwn dwn I'm sure tomorrow they will b under my cover line an she will be here :(


----------



## Cilnia

I'm keeping hope for you!!


----------



## trying412011

Ummmmmm girls help me really confused y did my temp just go back up .4 yesterday I was 36.54 today 36.58 can that mean anything my temp has never gone back up after it starts going dwn I'm really confused


----------



## sallyhansen76

The only thing taht is sure is temps mean nothing about if your preg or not. Sometimes it can go way dwn and be positive so try and be positive, ;) Your 12 dpo why dont you test?


----------



## trying412011

Well my temp was dropping so didnt want to waste a test if its still up tomorrow ill test cause tomorrow ill b one day late I really dnt want to to get excited but normally by 10 dpo once my temps start dropping they never go back up but this time it has dnt kno what to think isant it to late for implantation ????
Fingers crossed


----------



## Laura617

Hi ladies, sorry I have been absent. Just got busy around here but things settling back now.

Been popping on to follow but haven't had a chance to write. 
Trying - cant wait for you to test!

Sal - when will u be testing?

Yum (I think it was u) my Facebook is under the email [email protected] and you are of course welcome to add me (as are all of you) I'm much better about updatin there lol I'm kind of a Facebook junkie.

My tiny little Jacob who was born 6lbs 12oz is now ( at 5 weeks) 10lbs 7oz lol he's such a fatty!


----------



## trying412011

I'm scared and excited about temping tomorrow morning I so badly want it to b up and of it is ill test but super scared of getting :bfn:.
Iv had slight on and off nausea today and back ache and small cramps, yesterday I had alot of creamy discharge but that has stopped, n I noticed last night that my right bb on the side is a bit swollen and quite sore. Dnt want to get excited but OMG I so want to see a :bfp:


----------



## sallyhansen76

LAura, i ve been stalking your fb updates about your boys. lol (well stalking is a heavy word i see them frequently on my feed haha) and they are just soo freaking adorable!!

trying :test: Do it!!!!

Laura i ll be testing monday at 10dpo , this morning we had sex and i was soo tight in there, the only other time that has happened was when i was preg before. so im staying cautiously hopeful. But it could be we did it too fast and i just wasnt 'prepared' lol. 

What are your ladies plans for v-day?


----------



## Laura617

Hopefully that's a positive sign sal, fingers crossed here. And thank you, I think my boys are pretty adorable too lol.

Not sure about vday yet. I'm not a big valentines day person but its our anniversary so will do something. DH and I will be celebrating 10 years together (3 married) so have to mark the occasion some how. I already know I am getting an ipad lol. What are you doing sal?


----------



## sallyhansen76

GUess that will depend on OH, but for him i planned 14 days of Cheesy. lol. Every day for 14 days he will wake up to a small gift with a heart that has a cheesy saynig to go with the gift and 1 reason why i love him. 

Examples :You are soda-mazing (bottle of coke)
I wouldnt chews anyone but you (pack of gum)
Life would be un-bear0able without you (pack of gummy bears) 

lol thought it was cheesy but fun.


----------



## Laura617

Aw I love it! That's really awesome, I like cheesy.


----------



## trying412011

Morning girls temp is still above cover line but dropped again not sure what to think just gunna wait if no period today ill test tomorrow that would make me a full day late.
Sal when I got my bfp I had the sane thing ur experiencing sex was reallyyyyy tight fingers crossed for u girl :)
Wats everyone else up to cil have u popped yet ??? Who is next after cil??


----------



## Cilnia

Haven't popped yet!  I'll let you all know.

Sal, that's so cute!! lol and romantic :D

Trying, it can still happen! :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Louise i believe is after cil then yum.


----------



## trying412011

:sick:Yay good girl keep us posted can't wait to see that baby lol 
I'm gunna see how today goes if no witch might test tonight or tomorrow, on the train atm feeling a little squimish that's a first n my coffee made me feel sick:sick::sick::sick::sick:

Praying for a miracle :bfp:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im keeping fX d for you!


----------



## sallyhansen76

And cil im confused by the ticker..it says 39 w 2 days but 13 days to go....isnt the due date at 40 weeks?? which would mean 5 days not 13??


----------



## trying412011

Thx babe I'm hoping for the best :)


----------



## Cilnia

Yeh i have no idea what my ticker is doing  My due date is feb 9th. which is in 9 days. So i don't think the ticker is accurate...


----------



## Cilnia

Okay i changed it now  Now it's accurate.


----------



## Laura617

So excited for you girls to test. 

Just gotta share that my DH is confusing the crap out of me lol. I have always been the one pushing for kids. We agreed that I was having my tubes tied after Jacob and even signs all the paper work. He then changed his mind and didn't want to give up the option of more kids so I didn't get fixed. I figured that was just a passing thing. Yesterday I asked what he wanted to do with the baby clothes as Jake out grows them, he said he didn't know. A few minutes later he adds "it's a lot less scary to keep having kids after we had 1" lol so apparently my baby making days might not be over.


----------



## sallyhansen76

aww thats exciting. :)
its nice to have that option!


----------



## trying412011

Still dwn but not under cover line still no period 2 days late now haven't tested yet either my birthday is 2 mrw the 3rd of feb so gunna test tonight if still no period hopefully it will b the best birthday presents but I'm honestly not sure if she is coming or preg iv got no symptoms of either just normal sore bbs right is a bit swollen no cramps headache and neaseated yesterday hmmmm let u all kno tonight xo


----------



## trying412011

Done a test :bfn: :cry:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Awww hunny zoo sorry but don't be discouraged!! 
No af means still a chance!


I hope you have a wonderful birthday!!


----------



## trying412011

Af got me girls :cry:


----------



## Laura617

Sorry trying :-( af is such a bitch.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey i tested this morning. I was positive i saw a line, brought it to oh when he woke up like an hour later...no line. So maybe an evap or something...unsure. Piss me off. Darn....guess i ll try again tomorrow but take a pic this time. hopefully i ll capture the line...grrrr I'm guessing its just a fluke and I'm not actually preg.


----------



## Laura617

Oh sal I really hope that means something! What kind of a test was it?


----------



## sallyhansen76

tested this morning BFN! AHHHHHHH I'm going absolutely insane! lol just a darn tease i swear. .....


----------



## Laura617

Bummer sal but hopefully it's wrong!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cils giving birth at this very minute!!! soo exciting!


----------



## Laura617

I know, I was checking Facebook! Go cil, good luck and can't wait to see your baby!


----------



## trying412011

Yay can't wait to hear how everything went n c the baby, shame it's written in did language I have no idea what she is saying lol :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

I jsut transalte most of it! lol Go go Cil and welcome your baby boy! we are all rooting for ya!


----------



## sallyhansen76

im really broody today. Everyone is off having their babies...and im staring at a stark white bfn. lol...depressing.


----------



## trying412011

It's ok sal I kno how u feel and I agree it's really hard we all been on this journey together and sal n I r watching from the side lines buti can speak for the both of us we r def over the moon for u girls so happy for U, dnt worry sal it will happen for us soon I keep ur chin high xo


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cil had the baby. He is absolutely stunning! :) Goo facebook. She was very good at updating the whole way! ;)


----------



## katrus78

Hey girls! Very exciting thing we have going!!! I saw the pic of Cil's baby boy on fb, and I loved it. It is so amazing how we all watched her journey from her bfns to bfp to this wonderful new person who just entered this world. I wish we all lived nearby. I'd loooove to come see any of you once in a while. 

Afm, we are doing great, everyone is happy and healthy, and I am focusing on work a lot. Hopefully I can work hard this year and than look for a promotion. Otherwise, I am starting to think seriously about losing weight cause I feel aweful about it right now.


----------



## sallyhansen76

How was the transition back to work? Seems like it went ok which is great! :)

I wish we lived close too..lol but honestly i don't think we could be further separated if we tried! hahaha

Tested this morning with a frer...no doubt about it now..im waiting for af


----------



## katrus78

I am sorry, Sal :( well, off to next month. My co-worker was just diagnozed with PCOS and she wants kids so badly... it just so unfair. 

The transition to work went ok, just like I never left. I am drowning at work, even working evenings and on weekends because I want another promotion in a near future. Preferrably to be a supervisor in my company. I would be interviewed by my own supervisors though... so I am not sure how that usually goes.


----------



## sallyhansen76

You are such a hard worker, to top it of a single mom of 3. You really are an inspiration darling!


----------



## sallyhansen76

i took a test this afternoon to ensure myself i wasnt and to expect af. I seemed to like putting in my head i still had a chance....

anyways this is with a test this afternoon so not fmu....
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/Sal%20Pics/WP_000217_zpsec57ab86.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

Heres the best tweaked version i could do for myself. What you ladies think??https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/Sal%20Pics/39117dc5-baba-436c-aeff-860e474736c7_zpsf5ef9786.jpg


----------



## Laura617

I was hoping someone would tweak. I thought I saw a line before but def see it in the tweaked version!


----------



## Laura617

Are u going to test with fmu tomorrow???


----------



## sallyhansen76

indeed. Update tomorrow morning!


----------



## Laura617

I will be watching and I have everything crossed for you!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Tested frer this morning. Its super faint but its there!!! There is no mistaking it. But damn if i can get a good pic of the line. Here are two of the pics
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/Sal%20Pics/WP_000231_zps95f2d294.jpg


----------



## Laura617

Omg I see something but if you see it then that's so freaking awesome, hate when it doesn't show in a pic!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I took the test apart..lol and ho.ding it up to the light there is no mistaking that line. Im a little scared the progression isnt advancing a lot...but still. For now im considering myself pregnant until i ve been proven OTHERWISE. Hahahaha Im being really pigheaded about this!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Here is a pic of the inside
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/Sal%20Pics/WP_000241_zps151e2a9f.jpg

You know what this cant be an evap of 4 diff tests. This is my BFP!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Heres a tweaked version of the last pic 
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/Sal%20Pics/444ab375-6b29-4644-9fe5-f0af91f7476c_zps1da85154.jpg


----------



## Laura617

I'm so happy I could cry right now. Congrats Hun this is awesome!:hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) Thank you!! :)


----------



## Laura617

You're welcome! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## trying412011

Omg sal so so so happy for u, yay finally really happy for u now it's just me


----------



## trying412011

It's definitely there sal I inverted on phone and it came up nice and clear congrates again babe can't express how happy I am for u xoxo


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks Darling! :) I still haven't told OH. Waiting for the lines to be really there before i tell him because he is a skeptic haha


----------



## trying412011

Here u go babe
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## trying412011

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Yumenoinu

Omg!!! Sal im so excited for you!!! Yay!!! :D congrats hun!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thank you trying. The pics are great! :)

Thanks yum! I'm praying this little bugger sticks :) hee hee


----------



## trying412011

No worries sal he will stick dw still so happy for u now just me left


----------



## LouiseSix

Oh wow! So happy for you x


----------



## Cilnia

Hey girls here i am!

What is this i am reading????? Sal???? Omg hun!!! This is just sooooo great news! *cries* wish i could hug you in real life hun!!! omg how special :D

I delivered my baby boy feb 4th ladies!!

His name is Raven and he was 3280gr and 50cm long. the delivery started off really good and relax, but when they decided my water needed to be broken instead of waiting - it kind of took another route. 20 hours later, he was there!! He's gorgeous and worth every pain in the world :D
 



Attached Files:







395766_10200542389028038_1433792393_n.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## sallyhansen76

Cil thanks for updating!! He is soo cute and i absolutely love the anme Raven. ;)

Thanks girls! I ll be testing again tomorrow to get the lines darker. ;) I d like to see a progression instead of 4 lines that look like evaps. I think i m gonna wait to tell oh on v-day. :) Thought it would be romantic.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Cil - he is so beautiful! Congrats 
again, so happy for youf new addition :)

Sal- I think thats a perfect time!


----------



## Laura617

Cil congrats Hun, he's gorgeous. Well done!

sal, anymore tests?


----------



## trying412011

Yeah sal we r all waiting to see those 2 beautiful lines xo


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sure i could post one but to be honest im starting to get a little scared. The progression is less that satisfying. My lines still dont show up on a internet dip strip. But here is yesterdays FRER. The line is clearer that the previous day but its still not ....100% obvious. 
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/WP_000242_zps0936b91d.jpg
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/9294b76b-5725-4fa6-a0fe-1f5dabe699b9_zpsa7b15fe0.jpg


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im now 17 dpo and the longest LP i ve ever had in two years is 15...so i KNOW im preg i d just like the tests to show it! lol Not to mention i ve already started morning sickness sore boobs and im exhausted the moment i wake up. i have zero period cramps exactly like last time (not until 6 weeks approx) so why dont my tests get darker already darn! lol
Opinion, would it be to pre-mature to consider myself preg at this stage? like change my tickers and finally relax? or ....is that not a good idea?


----------



## Laura617

The manufacturers all say a line is a line and darkness doesn't matter. Not sure why, maybe you just don't put off as much of the hormone in your urine. If it makes u feel better u could request a blood test to check levels that way you know they are where they should be and going up like they should.

Personally I would consider yourself pregnant though!


----------



## sallyhansen76

THank you darling!! im gonna try and calm down a little and consider it like i ve finally achieved my goal. Wont test now until thursday. So my line should def be nice by then. ;)


----------



## trying412011

Congestes sal it's def save to say ur preg just want that line to get darker u should go to doc and get blood test that would ease ur nerves and then on Thursday u can POAS and put in oh card for valentines day he will b super surprised then congrates again babe really happy for u :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Drs wont give me a blood test, but they gave me my first dr appointment (11 amrch) and ultrasound neonatal on the 8th of april


----------



## Laura617

Yeah they don't do blood tests here either, not sure if you have to have a reason to get one or what. First appointment and ultra already set, I'm so excited. So happy to hear every pregnancy detail. I already miss being pregnant lol so I look forward to following you through your journey. 

Think it's a lovely idea to tell your oh on VDay. When we first started trying for Jacob I wanted to badly to fall pregnant around valentines (it's our anniversary day) so I could make that announcement on that day... Didn't work for me lol but oh well.


----------



## sallyhansen76

.....Guys im freaking out. I started spotting last night. at first just a bit, but now its picked up. crap, i really dont want to loose this one too....i ahvent had the guts to test since sunday when i had the line. I really dont want to see a fading line. Oh god...i know its common for spotting in early pregnancy...but in my experience a bad thing is just that...a bad thing.

My hearts breaking already...

**Update** af started heavy and sure...im out. The little flame of hope i had is gone...again.
**Next following update** went to the clinic this morning took blood test, my hcg levels are extremly low. So....chemical confirmed


----------



## Laura617

Oh sal this is terrible. I'm so sorry Hun, are they going to check your levels again to confirm they are going down?

So sad :hugs:


----------



## LouiseSix

Sal just caught up on posts. I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## trying412011

Awwww sal that's terrible same time as me too :cry: :cry:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks ladies. But honestly im ok. First day was super crappy. Blood tests and ultrasound to confirm. my hcg levels are pretty much zero so i shouldnt have prob concieving this cycle....well not any more than usual that is. LOL

But im coming out of this again with guns blazing, Oh is taking Ginseng, Folic acid and we will be bding regularly without interuption. I am drinking 3 litres of water a day, omegas and my ginseng/royal jelly as well as opk and temping. So all in all, im feeling positive once again. :)


----------



## Laura617

Glad to see that go get em attitude sal. Will be following your chart and hoping its your cycle.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks darling. ;)

I wonder how everyone else is doing. 

Bump we havent heard from her really since she gave birth, beside the random updates..i wonder how her and the girls are.

Ja-im still super confused about Ja and wish she d let us know shes alright. i ve really stuck on the worst of ideas. :(

Louise, your next in line dear for your baby! :) You must be getting so excited!

Kat, how are the girls? You must have your plate full with the kids and how hard you ve been working at work. Dont over do it tho. xxx

Laura how is sam dealing with jacob from the fb updates he seems to be the wonderful big brother ;) Happy 10 year anniversarym and allso i think tis time you change your tickers. 

Yum, how you feeling at this stage of your preg?

Mrska, how are you doing with the 3 girls. how is your youngest adjusting to the new addition?

Cil, how are you?? How is it being a new mother to the handsome raven?

Trying how you feeling about this cycle anything you doing differently?


----------



## Laura617

You are right I really do need to change my tickers, maybe tomorrow. Sam is a great big brother. I was worried as Sam is such a momma's boy that he would be really jealous as baby's require so much attention but he's adjusted without any problems. Jacob was crying today and DH went to check on him (he was in his swing) when he got there Sam was already there giving Jacob his pacifier, it was the sweetest thing. 

Thank you for the anniversary wish. It was a nice day. We went to lunch and then DH made an amazing dinner for us at home with champagne. We are going to disneyland on Monday and that's part of our anniversary celebration.

Have you got your house all decorated?


----------



## sallyhansen76

:) aww that sounds soo nice. :)

Actually because of my crucial planning (hahaha not always a nice quality) everything was unpacked, hung up and decorated the day of the move. I had enough pople there, one was following my diagrams where to hang whcih frame, and where to put the decorations. So it was all done super fast. ;)


----------



## trying412011

Sal no nothing different for me I'm just playing it by day still taking my temp in the morning but atm it's really hard oh and I only get to stay the night together once a week totally sucks so there is no way ill fall preg with sex once a week unless its the most perfect timing so not really stressing bout it atm I'm really focused on my studies trying to get my career back on track since I put it all on hold for someone who wasted 4 years of my life now I have the love and support from my family and new partner who is just the most wonderful man alive and loves me and gives me the respect and care I deserve. But anyway that's me if it happens great but once we move out together it will b different we wil be having sex all the time lol.
Hope everyone is well glad to see u so positive sal. Did U end up telling ur dh or u keeping it on the low So it doesn't upset him ???


----------



## sallyhansen76

Given that i hadnt told him, i didnt tell him after. He didnt want me testing without him...and i did...so he d be upset double for no reason. I suppose that its my cross to bear.


----------



## sallyhansen76

This thread has totally died as predicted. Lol everyone is off with there babies....loo (laura i love u for being here) i feel like i iust lost a baby and not many people knows...most from even this thread. But i still love u all and im not mad at anyone. Oh no no! Just a little baby broody i suppose. :)


----------



## Laura617

Yeah I was worried it would die as people got busy with babys too. Hopefully as everyone adjusts they will have more time to come back.

I keep thinking that's what happened with JA as she wasn't super active before I think she just got busy after baby.

But I'm still here rooting for you


----------



## Cilnia

Im so sorry sal :( hope next month you get a sticky bean! The woman was right though, a bfp in february... Right? Creepy!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya hopefully you are rigt about ja. 

Cil, yes she was right, but she also said it would be a sticky bean and that is would make a full circle with my full pregnancy. So I'm inclined to think maybe this cycle as it would give me a week before original due date.


----------



## trying412011

Hey ladies how is everyone 
Sal u r right everyone is with their babies so don't come on much anymore you n I r still trying to get there, which we will.
One a good note I ovulated yesterday and had alot of sex over Saturday night and Sunday morning so hopefully I will catch the egg if not oh well just keep trying 
Hope ur doing well sal and everyone else xo


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal, o gawd honey im so sorry to hear that! I know how you feel ive had plenty of those:( im giving you a vertual hug. Im still rooting for you hun!

Try- fingersxed for you hun! Ill keep checkin for ur tesy

As for me, sorry girls for notcoming onhere often but my only internet is thru my phone. Its hard to get on here and type it all lol. Sal, still having a ton of nausea and morning sickness, notto mention intense back painbecause my uterus is tilted back toward my spine. I am happy but at the same time im so nervous about giving birth...scared thinking i might not be a good mom etc. they say theseare normal feelings but i feel bad lol i dunno.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good luck trying hope you catch that egg!! :sperm:

Trying, aww seems lots of people in this thread are having unusually uncomfortable pregnancies. Im soo sorry. Hope it gets better. And as for your worries THAT hun, makes you a good mom. Striving to be a good mother, in itself opens all possibilites to be a great mother.


----------



## trying412011

Thx sal n yum ill b sure to keep updating n taking my temp every morning xo


----------



## Laura617

Just popping in to check how everyone is? Had a busy few days so was absent, took the kiddos to disneyland but back now. 
Trying you chart is looking good! I'm stalking it.

Sal stalking yours too and waiting for O day. 

Thinking positive thoughts for both if you.


----------



## katrus78

Hey guys! I am so sorry I was not on here for soooo long it seems. I promise I will come on here more often, I have a better chance to come on here from work, so that's what I will do. 
Anyways, I am sorry Sal and Trying that things aren't where you want them to be yet. But I am so proud of you two that you are not giving up and still working on it. 

I will have to read back a few pages tomorrow from work. 
Afm, babies are chubby and healthy, and we are all doing good. I have paid off all my debt and I will be starting to save for a downpayment on a house starting next month.


----------



## katrus78

Just read about Sal's miscarriage.... How sad is that. I am so sorry, hun. No words. Big hugs.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh kat that is great. Starting to put money aside for a house is huge. :) Yay!

And i saw the pics on fb your girls are so adorable. 
Trying you got your crosshairs!! whoohoooo 6 dpo already!! where does the time go seriously? And your bding pattern looks good so YAY! good luck hun when you going to test?

As for me, i should be ovulating in about 2 days. my opks are getting darker and i have ewcm so should be just around the corner. So far bding has been going well and hope it continues to do so. :)
I started a new journal...one hopefully that will give me a fresh start and new optimistic outlook on this ttc gig that has, to be fair, kicking my ass.  
Hope to see you guys pop in there once in awhile. XXX hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls how r we all sal I'm not sure when ill test I prob won't unless temp stays up if it starts dropping anywhere from 9 dpo I kno that I didn't get it and af is on her way my LP is normally anywhere from 12-14 days so let's see how it goes not feeling anything out of the ordinary yet bit of cramping yesterday an weird pain in vag that i normally get a day or so before period other then that nothing really just my usual cravings I'm hoping this is it but if not I'm fine with it I'm really concentrating on my studies heading towards becoming a widwife still got 4-5 years before I get there it's a long process. 
Anyway hope ur all doing well,
Kat ur babies are beautiful, laura And cil ur boys r beautiful, mrs ka and bba how r ur babies ??? 
Xo


----------



## trying412011

Wow girls has my chart gone triphasic?? is this a good sign?? I hope it stays up :dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohh triphasic IS good!


----------



## trying412011

Yay fingers crossed for me girls xo


----------



## Mii

I wasnt going to join anymore threads but the name pulled me in. And congrats to the moms having twins!!! That must be so exciting! I am coming into the 2ww after of monday :) (ps congrats to everyone who got their bfp too and baby dust to everyone else!!! Hope there is a baby boom of BFP for march! :)


----------



## katrus78

Trying, your chart does indeed look triphasic! Knock on wood, but I so hope this is it for you! Sal, love your attitude! 

Mii, welcome, hope you stay :) How long have you been trying?


----------



## trying412011

Thx Kat fingers crossed lets c how my chart goes in a few days if my temp stays high that would b great ill b over the moon n I kno my partner will b too.
Sal good luck ur O day is approaching.
Mii welcome to the group these ladies are wonderful and so supportive hopefully the 3 of us will reach our bfp. How long have u been trying ??
Just curiouse did u read through the whole thread you will c we have been on a massive roller coaster together n we r all very supportive &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Mii

Hello Kat and Trying :) <3
Thanks for the welcomes I will definitely be staying! and well I got off the pill about 7 months ago but I didnt ovulate until about 3 months afterwards. (so going from my first proper ovulation/period going on 5 months :) Im not expecting a :BFP: anytime soon because of my weird ovulation (Which I am taking vitex to help with) and our work/school scheduled we only get to DTD on the weekends lol


----------



## trying412011

Fuck
girls I'm out temp is dropping :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sallyhansen76

does not mean ur out. The cycle i got ny bfo it was identical to the cycle before when i didnt. I thought it meant i was out..but it was wrong. So stay strong ;)


----------



## Laura617

Hi mil, welcome. Maybe you can tell us about yourself? 

Trying, lets see what temp does tomorrow. It's not really a drop its just back with the bulk of the temps. Maybe yesterday was a fluke temp and its really right where it's supposed to be. Either way its still well above cover line.


----------



## trying412011

Thx girls for the support I'm trying to stay positive but not having much success :(.
I hope it goes up fingers crossed. Xo


----------



## LouiseSix

Hey am booked in for section this Friday! Kinda earlier than expected so have been in a mad rush trying to get prepared. Section has been moved forward because baby is transverse and I have a low lying placenta. Can't believe I will meet my baby in a few days. 

Laura and trying how do I find you on Facebook?

Hi to everyone and hope you are already well?

Welcome Mii you will find the best group of lovelies on this thread x


----------



## Laura617

Louise so exciting! Good luck for your section and hope we get pics soon after!
As for Facebook you can search by my email addy [email protected]


----------



## LouiseSix

Found you! Your children are so cute x


----------



## trying412011

Good luck Louise, mine is Selena Haigh


----------



## trying412011

Or [email protected]


----------



## sallyhansen76

Louise i saw this on Facebook!!! Soo exciting!!! :) Im thrilled for you. Cant wait to see pics. 

Mii Welcome, sorry didnt offer a proper welcome before, was on my cell and stupid thing is tricky. and takes forever to load. So long responses arent great to do on it. But welcome and hope you enjoy our company. ;)
To sum up our long journey we ve been on this thread for a little over a year now, since jan last year. We are 12 wonderful ladies who stuck together through ttc lots of BFP a few miscarriages and many births. In all there are 2 of us still trying to conciev, 3 (including sunni whom isnt on this thread anymore due to a difficult loss) who are in 3rd trim so soon to be giving birth and the rest have had their beautiful babies. 2 of whom have had twin girls. 
So if you have any questions at all dont be shy to ask. ;) Amongst us all there will probably be someone whos lived it and be able to help you! 
Good luck!

Afm im getting a little annoyed at my body since fri i ve been having fairly dark opk like i usually have the day before a positive...but it hasnt got any darker! Its teasing me!! ahha I just wanna be in the tww already!


----------



## Mii

Thank you for the warm welcomes everyone :) 

A little bit about myself, my OH and my son <3 
I got pregnant when I was 18 by my abusive ex but left when I was about 15 weeks pregnant My son Myles is now almost 19 months old and I havent seen or heard from his sperm donor since and dont plan on it anytime soon.
I met my lovely OH when Myles was 4 months old on new years eve, we hit it off <3 We've had our problems like any relationship but we are both loyal to one another and care deeply for each other even if we want to just shake each other at times lmfao. 
My cycles have always been messed up (I began to take BC pills when I was 13 because I was getting periods twice a month. I was on it until about 17 and when I stopped I only ovulated/Had a period every other month) When I met OH I went on the patch but after 6 months I noticed that even though I put the patches on different places on my skin the patches where leaving scar like sores so I stopped using the patch and went back on the BC pill but after a month I couldn't take it anymore (my hormones where all over the place.) So I talked to OH about it and then I stopped taking BC. Since then we have been NTNP. (so about 7 months now) My cycles are still messed up which is a big reason why we haven't gotten pregnant yet but Ive started taking Vitex to hopefully regulate myself. 
I wouldn't say we are really "TTC" because we aren't in any hurry to get pregnant. We are kinda just seeing what happens :) 
(ps This month I have tested with Opk's because I started taking vitex last month and wanted to see if I ovulated this month (which would have been sunday but I ran out of OPK's lmfao so march 10th when I test will be a surprise!lol) but as of right now if I did ovulate between friday and sunday I am in the 2ww :)
(Ps if anyone is course I got pregnant at 18, had him at 19 (met my OH) and I will be 21 in May :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well a very nice welcome to you! 
Where are you from?


----------



## Mii

Thank you! :) I am from Ontario, Canada. How about yourself? :D Im surprised this thread has been around for so long! But its also really lovely :) I hope the rest of the ladies in here finally get their BFP this month!!! (march or end of feburary )


----------



## trying412011

Morning girls so I'm 10 dpo temp didn't drop the smorning surprisingly but did a test it was negative wish my body would stop being such a bitch and give me what I want :cry:
I hope it happens soon. Xo


----------



## trying412011

Mii welcome it's great ur a young mum all iv wanted since I was 17 was a baby but still waiting there is nothing wrong with being a young mum as long as u look after ur child, all the ladies here are so so supportive what ever the issue we will be here to help u along , even if it's got nothing to do with ttc we still like to vent and get the shit of our chest :hug:
Good luck sal hopefully u O soon and that baby is on it's way lots of :dust: for you xo
Louise can't wait to see ur bubba girl good luck with the delivery


----------



## Mii

Thanks :) I never planned on being a young mom, I wanted to be done school before I had kids (and be married and all that jazz but) things didn't work out that way lol. Also the reason why we aren't in a hurry to be pregnant, we are still young and have lots of time but just want nature to take its course :) 
(I must admit I am REALLY HOPING for a girl next time around) 
Also, I think the idea of being pregnant again is so enticing because when I was pregnant with my first I never got to share it with anyone. The first time I felt him kick I was 19 weeks along sitting in my aunts basement and I wasn't in contact with anyone at the time (my parents had shipped me 15 hours away to my atuns for a month to get me away from my ex so he wouldnt try and find me) 
But since I never experienced a pregnancy with someone the thought brings me to tears because I really want that bond. <3

Ps. Trying; I really hope you get your BFP and sticky bean ASAP <333 lots and lots of baby making dust for you :) <3<3<3


----------



## Mii

Also I took an OPK tonight and there wasn't even a hint of a line ;( So I am going to assume I probably didnt ovulate yesterday and that I will get a bfn come march 10th. But I am being positive because you never know! :)


----------



## trying412011

Do U take ur bbt every morning it's a great tool and if u dnt u really should try it :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Still waiting to o. Damn cycle post Mc is messing up my system!


----------



## trying412011

Well girls I'm out temp dropped way dwn af is on her way even had the cramps yesterday I'm so sick of this dame waiting game it does nothing but make u depressed n it makes it harder to believe that maybe I really can't have kids n that positive test I got was just a bad test, it's so fucked up the way our body won't do it's job, it's like it's saying I dnt deserve a baby y wat have I done that I shouldn't b blessed with a baby, so sick of it :cry:: cry::cry:


----------



## Mii

AF hasn't show up yet Tying keep your head up! Sending Positive thoughts and sticky baby dust your way <33 I dont temp, I always want to but I always forget and then I think "oh Ill do it next month!" .... and then I forget. Lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

Dear, ur not out until af shows. Although i understand the doubt you feel. Huge hugs. xxx


----------



## trying412011

Thx girls sal I def kno how u feel we r both to struggerling in this very hard boat, I wish it would just b simple for us, y does it have to so hard to make a baby, ill b sure to keep u posted.
Mii if u have a good routine every morning seriously recommend temping takes awhile to get into the swing of it but it's clears the doubt of wether ur ovulating of not u will kno for sure by temping. :)
Sal have u O'd yet darl lots of baby dust ur way :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

I agree with trying. It does allow for inside information in what sgoing on in your body. LOl but i dont wanna sound like im twisting your arm or anything.

Trying...i think i may have Od my tests are a little wonky. none really proved to be positive. but the votes from the girls seem to think i have ovulated already. And although FF has not confirmed, it looks like i may have ovualted monday. Fingers crossed that monday is true. trying, it would be nice to see u in my journal. And maybe would help for you to have a journal of your own on here. I know for me it helps a lot. Just a place to vent. ;) stop by my journal if your interested in seeing the opks and judge for yourself. ;)
(mii same goes for you, if your interest click on my link in my siggy. Would love to see u there) xxx


----------



## Mii

Thanks girls :) Next time around (once and if AF has reared her ugly head I will try to temp <3) Because even though I am being positive I am about 60% sure I didnt ovulate this month (as its normally my skip month bt I was hoping the vitex changed that. But its highly doubtful) but I am going to stop taking vitex as they have been giving me nasty NASTY headaches the last two weeks. Im starting to take a prenatal and postnatal vitamin :) (also to help with hair growth! lol) 

good luck both of you <3 Hope this is the :bfp: month for you guys :) <3


----------



## trying412011

I'm out girls af arrived the smorning Just like I new it would :cry:


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hugs: sooo sorry hun!


----------



## Mii

sorry Trying :hugs: ;( Hopefully March is your month <3

I had some gassy cramping today. Still pretty positive I didn't ovulate this month 
Having this cold is doing me in. I am exhausted lately once 4 oclock hits.


----------



## Laura617

Sal - I see you finally got + on your ovulation tests so fingers crossed u catch with a sticky bean.

Trying - sorry Hun :hugs:

Mii - I agree that temping can be great just try not to let it stress u too much. I never temped during af because I thought it was good to take those days as a break but its a valuable tool and if u do I recommend using fertility friend


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks Laura! 

Unfortunately Oh has been..not feeling motivated these days. And we tried but it just didn't work. I ll have to keep fingers crossed that the once was enough (although realistically its hard to be optimistic after sooo long that once will succeed when other times lots of bd was unsuccessful...) Guess we will have to wait and see what happens. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Laura617

Fingers crossed, it only takes one little swimmer to get there but understand what you mean. Sorry about OHs lack of motivation. Ovulating late probably messed things up but I will hold out hope for you hun.


----------



## sallyhansen76

UUhhhh im so freaking frustrated!!! My temp shot DOWN again this morning which means i still havent ovulated!! Good lord this is driving me nuts!! which means my one shot of bding is even further away from O!!! :( AND next month i have to go get my sister a few provinces over...and ya just as my luck would have it its the end of the month, so my week of ovulation.....which means if i dont ovulate this cycle im already looking at a 2014 baby....which just sounds so freaking DEPRESSING!

Good lord have i not waited long enough?


----------



## Laura617

Sorry sal, this cycle is really screwing with u. But if u are ovulating late then you will probably ovulate a different time next month so maybe it will work out and not happen when you are at your sisters. Still hoping this month is it though so u don't even have to worry about it.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Urrgghhh just to show how annoying it is...to top off the low temps....this morning i opk and clear neg (notice last opk on progression pic...) THEN i decide to test this after noon and BAM super positive...AGAIN! lol
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/20130304_112715_zps05e05b00.jpg
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/20130304_1629431_zpsac2e2164.jpg


----------



## Cilnia

Wow sal, your surge is very short! But glad you found it :) 

Welcome Mii!


----------



## Laura617

You poor thing, this would drive me mad. But the craziest cycle I had with delayed ovulation was my bfp so I'm hoping still for u. Plus it says you bd this morning? So that's good timing


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yes yes we did. And temp went up so im assume ovualtion was today, and we bd d yesterday. So all in all i think good timing. And now im a litlte more certain of ovulation....BFP here i come...(hopefully...just sounds better optimistic!) haha


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - ooo hopefully you get it this month! crossing my fingers super tight for you hun!

Laura - hows your boy doing?
Cil - hows your little boy doing too?

as for me - well, just found out I have gestational diabetes. my blood pressure is pretty high too, so they are giivng me tons of tests. on top of that, i have so much drama going on between me and our families and one of the "closest" friends. Im seriously drained. I have no energy anymore, and just can't seem to catch any kind of break from anyone. just super stressed...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Awww hun im soo sorry things are stressful. hope it resolves itsself soon, or at the very least you can get out from the middle of it all. 

:hugs: and im sorry u have GD :( xxx Sending u lots of hugs dear


----------



## Laura617

Yum - sorry to hear about the GD and blood pressure, sounds like they are on top of things though so hope they are managed well for the rest of your pregnancy.

My boy is good, he's a chunk and has recently started smiling more and drooling non stop. Also getting coos and noises so exciting when they start finding their voice.

Sal - how are you? Your chart is driving me crazy!

Trying how are you too?

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## Laura617

Oh and mii where r u in your cycle now?


----------



## sallyhansen76

LAURA! hahahah you are making me laugh. you think this darn chart is driving YOU nuts! hahaha I ve been pulling my hair out for 3 days now!! wth!! Plus im not doing well emotionall today...its one of those days. Feel like giving up, feel like i ve been totally defeated. My darn chart and lack of apparent ovulation ISNT helping AT all!! lol My rants in my journal if you want more details.


----------



## Laura617

Just popped over and replies there but will leave you a hug here too ::hugs::


----------



## katrus78

Hey girls! Glad to see active conversation going! I just saw on FB that
Louise gave birth, so happy for her. 

Wanted to share the pics of my girls with you. They are 3 months today. We are doing great!
Madeleine and Sophia
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/b7891f5f3de90e1e2c841a6a2c80f152.jpg
Maddie with Grandma
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/fd4b1b85abf00eaf3a8837d977cd202b.jpg
Sophia
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/th_15a31d507531411ec7bf96a27f88e40f.jpg
Sophie and Maddie
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/th_7a9127948472a9d952dc5cfd2c676f0c.jpg
Me giving them a bath :)
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/th_777c49ebb98b35431ca974fe9893ef9f.jpg


----------



## katrus78

Sal, shall we add Mii to first page maybe?

:dust: to Sal, Trying and Mii!


----------



## Laura617

I saw on Facebook too, Louise congrats!!

Kat your girls are gorgeous and getting so big!

Trying - I saw on Facebook that you were doing something in a dementia unit? My work has all been specificly with Alzheimer's and dementia so if you need/want someone to talk to about it or have questions feel free to bounce things off me.


----------



## trying412011

Laura- yes that's correct I'm doing my cert 3 in aged care and in my last 2 weeks before we finish so at the moment on placement, and loving it the week just gone i was in dementia unit, there is never a dull moment the residents just crack u up. It is definitely one of those jobs where you need to vent to someone about all the good and bad. My partner doesn't want to talk about it he hates the idea that I'm cleaning ppls perineal area, but put that part aside and the job is very satisfying. At the moment I'm venting to mum buts great to kno I got u too at least you will kno what I'm talking about lol. 

How is everyone I think I'm about to ovulate or already have not sure bd'd alot the smirking hopefully that will do something not sure lol.
Sal where are u at in ur cycle ??
Wat bout everyone else how are all the babies ??
Take care girls xo


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey. Im 12 dpo. Testing tomorrow had some blood yesterday. So hoping it was IB. :) fx d


----------



## trying412011

Good luck sal, fingers crossed for you :dust:


----------



## trying412011

Sal what were ur results ???


----------



## sallyhansen76

Af came...Onto a new cycle


----------



## trying412011

Sorry darl... :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

i see you stopped temping?? how come :(


----------



## Laura617

Sorry went quiet. Trying - are u testing, if so when? How's your cycle?


----------



## Laura617

Oh and about the job yes it's a great job. There are the parts that people don't like to think or talk about like cleaning but your helping them.
It's a very difficult job, mentally and physically. I took off to focus on the boys and I still get people asking me to come back because its really not a job everyone can handle or be good at. 
I actually handled a lot of end of life care because that is apparently something I'm good at. It's great that you are doing anything that is helping others!


----------



## Laura617

Yum how are u hun and how is the gestational diabetes going, is it under control?

Mil where are u in your cycle?

How is everyone else? There are an awful lot I beautiful babies around here.


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls how is everyone it went so quite :sad:
I have no idea were I am in my cycle since I don't kno when I ovulated I'm gunna take a test tomorrow morning and see what happens I'm sure it will b neg but u kno, u never kno right. I took my temp out of curiosity the smorning and it was 36.89 def was not expecting that I thought for sure my period was nearly here so ill see what it is tomorrow as well and see what happens lol.

Laura:- I loved the job def hard work n very stressful at times but omg it's very rewarding when u make them happy n they give u a kiss on the cheek n say thank u dear where would I b without your care, so beautiful. I loved it.
placement is finished, I'm now fully qualified cert 3 aged care worker now looking for work, I already have a job interview for a community care position so that should be great. If I get hired lol. 
Oh nearly forgot also, I went to the hospital the other week to book in for my procedure, once my period starts I ring the hospital and book in to be seen on cd 10-11 then they place a catheter up inside inject dye into my uterus and take an X-ray to see if its spilling out of my tubes properly if it doesn't and I have a small block they are going to fix it but if it can't be fixed then it will b a surgery when the doctor says so. If everything is fine then I have no idea why I'm not falling so I hope that there is a block that can be unblocked so at least I kno the problem is hopefully fixed so fingers crossed for me :hugs:
How r all the babies kat, Laura, cil, bba,Louise, sorry if I missed anyone.
Yum how is ur pregnancy going can't believe how quick it's going nearly there already.
Sal where r u in ur cycle ???
Lots n lots n LOTS!!!!!! of baby dust for u and I sweet heart. Xo


----------



## sallyhansen76

Trying hoping you get a bfp tomrrow. Good luck. 

Today im still waiting to o. Only about cd 11 so normal. Im feeling abnormally broody today as my sister is coming home this weekend and i am NOT ready for that. And the next time i see her will be at her shower that im hosting. Which sucks. And to be honest the last thing she ever said to me in person (skype phone calls ect not counted) I was preg and she said i cant believe next time i see u u ll have a baby. And somehow in this crap ass sideways life of mine the roles are inversed. And totaly underserved on her end. WoAH i side tracked there...sorry venting more than i planned. 

kinda sucks most everyone left this group..but i suppose everyone has got their hands full. **sigh** 

Sorry this post is soo dramatic. Im just reaching the end of my rope here...


----------



## Laura617

Trying - good luck on the interview. Yay testing tomorrow, I will be checking in to see, fingers crossed!

Sal - sorry you are feeling broody, seems perfectly reasonable to me though. You are going through a lot and your sister on top of everything, so I just hope you have strength to get through this time, oh and go catch that egg! Everything crossed for ya.

Afm - all good here, my boys have both had colds but Jakes handling his first sickness like a champ. He has mastered the smile now and just lights up the moment you talk to him.


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls so not sure weather I should b excited but......>.<
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## trying412011

Also temp went up more to 36.93 I really want to be happy but at the same time I'm scared that its not real OMG I'm so anxiouse


----------



## Laura617

TRYING OMG COULD YOU EVEN GET A DARKER LINE?!?! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Laura617

I was just thinking now that you have your procedure scheduled its gonna happen lol


----------



## trying412011

I dnt kno if u should b excited I'm so scared


----------



## trying412011

that was taken 5 mins after I have another one of 2-3 mins it's light
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Laura617

I understand that but I would be excited and I'm sure if u take another in the morning it will look great!


----------



## trying412011

omg i hope so fingers crossed for me im so anxiouse, i think ill test the sarvo and in the morning cause im so anxiouise to find out, ekkkkkkk :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMg i d be really excited if i were you!! !looks great!!! :happydance: YAY!!!!


----------



## trying412011

Ekkkkkk I'm gonna do another one te sarvo and pray its there


----------



## Laura617

Will keep watching for tests lol


----------



## trying412011

Lol ok I hope I can give good news


----------



## trying412011

I hope it's not evap &#128554;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Laura617

How many tests have had lines now?


----------



## trying412011

Only one so far


----------



## Laura617

Oh ok but it doesn't look like an evap


----------



## trying412011

I hope not off to the doctors fingers crossws


----------



## trying412011

Omg girls it's confirmed by doctor I'm definitely pregnant, holy shit can't believe it finally omg :dance::dance::dance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Laura617

Trying - congrats!!


----------



## trying412011

Thank you I'm so happy still can't believe it


----------



## trying412011

Doctors test inverted my camara is shit so hard to get nice photo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## sallyhansen76

OMG congrads trying!! this is amzing news!!!! :happydance: Finally!!!!!! im sooo happy for you!


----------



## trying412011

Thx sal it still hasn't sunk in yet I just hope my blood test comes back good, doctor again tomorrow at midday fingers crossed all is well I'm really scared so far that's 2 positive test praying praying praying blood results come back good. I will def keep you all posted on how it goes lots of :dust: girls xo


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - YAY!!! OMG so excited for you!! congrats!!! :D


----------



## trying412011

Thx yum just did another test and my lines are still there so happy :dance:
:dance:
This pic is FMU I'm either 13 or 14 dpo :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsKA

Hey ladies sorry ive been MIA, life is just super super crazy and i've had bout after bout of mastitis and sickness. Quick update Esther is 12 weeks now ! can't believe it ! I can't get into my photobucket to post a pic but ill try again. 

CONGRATS Trying thats super exciting news !

Hope everyone else is doing well, I think about you ladies all the time !


----------



## trying412011

Thx mrska can't wait to share my journry


----------



## trying412011

All 3 of my test top one is most recent middle is FMU and last is yesterday's from doctor
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls its been confirmed by doctor blood test came back positive beta hcg level at 79 so happy xo


----------



## sallyhansen76

looks like good progression!! whooohoo :happydance:


----------



## Yumenoinu

still so happy for you trying! wishing you a happy healthy 9 months!


----------



## trying412011

Thx girls still checking my temp its still high yay I'm still really scared about 1st trimester hope everything will b ok


----------



## trying412011

Took another test 3 days after my last and the line came up in 5 seconds and its way darker then the control line :) :dance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Laura617

That's awesome trying. How are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet?


----------



## trying412011

Hey Laura no it hasn't sunk in yet, boobs are so sore n sometimes a little bit of nausea otherwise I'm fine, I do keep getting cramping but the pain I read sai it's round ligament pain so I hope that's all it is. I still can't believe it I hope my baby doesn't go anywhere. Doctors today for more blood test and ultrasound in 2 weeks 1 day :dance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Wow soo amazing trying. I am thrilled for you, really! How did oh react when you told him? Did u do something special? And stay positive you ll have a healthy bean u just Watch! 

afm still waiting to ovulate. Feel a little silly writing that at all in this thread to be hoenst. Im the only one waiting to ovulate..or tracking that...or much less ttc anymore.


----------



## trying412011

Thx sal I wanted to do something cute with OH but because I totally wasn't expecting it I just poas and then was so excited I rang him straight away saying holy shit if got 2 lines lol. Going for blood test today, is it ok for your temp to drop a bit I was 37.1 on Monday and the smorning it went dwn to 36.92 is that ok or is that a bad sign ???

Sal dont worry we aren't going anywhere we are still going to be here to support you so keep telling us where u are in your cycle so we can send dust ur way. Don't stress it's def gunna happen to you soon it has to then that's all our little group complete xo


----------



## trying412011

Out of curiosity I did the baking soda gender test and it didn't fizzle so I guess we might be having a girl lol even though we both wanted boi but oh we'll lol lets wait an see what ultrasound says :)


----------



## Laura617

Sal - please don't feel silly putting that here. Of course I'm following your journal as well but this is a group for all of us at any stage and we are here for you. I plan on staying right here and cheering you on every step of the way because you will get there too.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - dont feel silly at all! seriously, when you get the news we are all going to be here and SO happy for you. always let us know what's going on, we still care about you and rooting for you!

trying - yes it's normal for a couple temp drops. i know i have some throughout my entire pregnancy. but if it stays dropped for weeks on end then that's not normal. but don't stress. ive been super relaxed throughout my entire pregnancy and only worry when there is a reason to worry. (i find it quite helpful). 

how is everyone else doing and everyone's babies doing?!?!

as for me, waiting on my next ultrasound is a bit stressful but I'm relaxing as best as i can. they think he may have a growth restraint and he was measured in the 17th percentile my last ultrasound. they told me that it's a rare thing that happens with gestastional diabetes where the baby is too small vs too big. so this next ultrasound will determine if its possible that my placenta might be failing. they want to remeasure him to see if he is growing correctly or if he might just be a small baby. we will see. still also have high blood pressure and will need to take yet another 3 hour glucose next week. (my last 3 hour i nearly fainted in the waiting room). still getting nausea and throwing up. got scared the other night, was having contractions lasting more than a minute and coming every 10 minutes...thankfully they subsided. this pregnancy has certainly not been easy on me in the least bit and am anticipating him to come more than ever. i'm starting to get everything ready, at this point with how bad things are, he could come at any moment.


----------



## Laura617

Wow yum that sounds so stressful you poor thing. Please let us know what happens at your next ultrasound and how baby is measuring. Hopefully placenta is not failing on can get a few more weeks in.

Trying - I little dip is fine, your temp will fluctuate. I was going to monitor my temp during pregnancy but I knew it would stress me out so I stopped checking it and tried to just relax and enjoy the moment.


----------



## trying412011

My temp dropped more today 36.87 I'm freaking out I dnt want to loose this baby I'm gunna stop taking my temp its making me paranoid, I haven't got any bleeding or severe cramps I hope everything is ok


----------



## trying412011

Everybody is so quite :sad: 
Got my first u/s in 6 days can't wait to see my little Cadbury on screen <3.
How is everyone doing??
Sal where r u in ur cycle 
Yum has bub arrived yet or is he still cooking ???


----------



## Laura617

6 days? So fast and so exciting! Can't wait to hear how your little Cadbury (think that's cute) is cooking. How are u feeling now? What does your partner think?


----------



## katrus78

Oh my god, I check in, and find such wonderful news!! Had to read a few pages back! Congrats, Trying! I bet it feels so rewarding. Good job, girl. Happy and healthy 9 months to you!

Sal, I feel so bad I can't write on here too much, but I honestly do think about you guys very often. Sometimes I come on here and read, but don't write. I so wanna give you a hug and tell you that I am going to be patiently waiting for when it happens to you. It is really not a complete journey for me without you getting preggo. I always feel that there is something missing, and something still to wait for. Please hang in there and stay persistent! Sending my love to you and all my other virtual sisters on here! Xoxoxo


----------



## katrus78

And we are going to be 4 months tomorrow. 
Here are some updates!
Sophie left, Maddie right
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/82292ee7ab17e75d5019fca499b39c99.jpg
Maddie
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/0959897cc75366d4a2b99a3f5004228d.jpghttps://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/b4f6556d4a91450337c90ed3709c3aee.jpg
Sophie
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/0a91b0bf8201fc7cb712c438f3465e04.jpg
Sophie left, Maddie right
https://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj605/katrus78/dec832bd62be6c97b21cd93dca498705.jpg


----------



## Yumenoinu

Kat - they are just SO precious!!! oh my goodness!! they're getting so big too!

Sal - where are you at in your cycle hun??

Trying - nope, baby boy's not here yet. Although had to make another hospital run tonight, stress test to see if he was moving properly. been super sick with a bad head cold the last 4 days. super excited to see your first ultrasound! how did your OH take the news? how's he feeling?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Aww kat that is super sweet. Thank you!
And Oh my are your girls EVER getting big!! they are soo beautiful!

yum last cycle i never ovulated after my chemical. This cycle seems to be playing games with me. My temps seem to be going up. Depending on my temps tomorrow either im 5 dpo today or having another anovulatory cycle. lol. So guess time will tell.


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls glad to see everyone back on sucks when it goes quite, so only another 4 more days to go super excited to see Lil Cadbury... Btw it's Cadbury because my partner is Pakistan so he is chocolate skin and I'm white so milk chocolate lol...we really really want a boy so praying its a boy but either way we dnt care as long as he/she is healthy. Seriously so much for all the symptoms when ur pregnant iv got next to nothing, iv had really sore bbs still are sore but no veins everywhere yet I'm starting to get slight nausea in the afternoon nothing bad though and I can mild on and off cramping, besides those 3 things I sometimes forget I'm pregnant.....I seriously still can't believe it.

Yum saw on FB hope u and Lil Blayke are safe take plenty of rest.
Kat ur girls are beautiful getting so big.
Sal I'm with Kat this group won't feel complete till u get ur bfp too, we will all be here to support u and stick with u, I forgot all about my temping an tracking an only had sex once that week and it just happened to be the day I ovulated, I'm 100% positive that's what did for me I forgot about everything I was concentrating on finishing my studies so wasn't stressed out and then there were a few times during tww that I was like wow am I preg but then I quickly brushed it off so I wasn't dwelling on it. Then period didn't come so I tested and there it was bfp <3 stay positive relax and stop doing charting and everything get a hobby and take ur mind off things I guarantee it will work for u too<3<3<3


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks hun. PErhaps you are right. But i ve tried it before. Dont forget I have a few cycles of NTNP Under my belt. All of which didnt work. I appreciate what you are trying to do for me. Thanks. But to be honest after so many years off and on and with OH's condition. We just cant bd when we want to. it has to be planned becuse it cant happen whenever. Or even 2 days in a row. So i have to put chances on my side and get the most when needed. 
I ll get there i will. 

AFM ovulated FINALYL confirmed yesterday! whoohoo!! Im 7 dpo. and my temps are rising nicely.


----------



## trying412011

sal ur temps are looking great fingers crossed, I know what you mean with trying to relax but i seriously think thats what did it for me, i know its really hard you kno whats best for you and ur body so keep goin with what u think is right. If worse comes to worst are you going to do IVF or just keep goin with the normal routine, have you been to see docs lately at getting more help. We all hope it happens soon for u, dont worry we are going to stick by you we cant wait till we see your good news, fingers crossed that it happens this cycle, if not it will def happen soon xo.

AFM- fell asleep without a bra on the other night and i woke up just about in tears because my boobs were so sore, that is about the only real symptom i have. Nausea is starting to kick in more now was sitting at computer the smorning and ran to the bathroom swore i was about to vomit it was a horrible feeling, iv been very horny lately i think its because i have this full heavy feeling down there so im always turned on just want to rape my partner lol, poor guy ha ha. Yay yay yay only 2 more days till i get to see lil cadburys heart beat i hope its there.

how is everyone-
yum when is this baby coming lol cant wait to see pics of him.
kat ur girls are beautiful growing so fast.
sal i have everything crossed for u babe losts of :dust: for you.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks doll! 
We will be visiting drs for consultations to see if its something we can fix with pills. OH doesn't want IVI or any other invasive procedure. As he's scared he ll feel disconnected with the child if not conceived...with a Roll in the sheets hahah.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - your temps are looking fantastic! crossing my fingers for you hun!!! and maybe they'll give you metformin or clomid or something.

Trying - I dont know when he'll be here lol, but it's possible quite soon. went into labor the other day (they almost decided to just deliver him right then and there!) but my dialation slowed so they gave me a shot to stop it so he can cook a bit longer. plus I want him to cook a little longer, don't want him in the NICU. 

as for me - ugg, just so ready for him to be out already! lol the days are getting longer and longer. I just really want him here. Plus been sick for over a week now with a bad head cold and just feel like hell. lol


----------



## Laura617

Aw yum you poor thing. Hope you get another 2 weeks then have him as he should be good by then. Have they given you steroids with your close calls? Sorry you are feeling so poorly.

Sal - I'm bummed u didn't test today. Was gonna put that in your journal but I'm here first lol. Your chart is looking fab though.

Trying - getting close to scan and hoping you see a beautiful strong heartbeat there.

Kat - I forgot to reply to your pictures but your girlies are gorgeous and one (I forget which now lol) is like your mini me, she looks just like you.


----------



## Laura617

I was debating whether to put this or not but you ladies are wonderful so hoping a little stressed out ramble here won't bother anyone. 

So my period started at the end of February (2 months post partum) and then came 27 days later in march. Was hoping this meant things were picking up and being regular but Thursday was 27 days later again and no period. I have no sign of period even coming and it's worrying me.

DH and I have not been as careful as we should have been (a couple times we just pulled out (tmi I know)) so I'm a little concerned. I keep going over things in my head like I know it can take awhile for periods to regulate after baby so it doesn't really mean anything yet but on the other side I also know I had a ton of EWCM from cd 13-16 so that makes me think I ovulated when I should have for my period to have come by now.

I'm trying to give it a week to show before I panic and test but its really weighing on my mind right now.

Also i want to add that I feel like an ass for posting this but needed to say it to someone but makes me feel terrible that I'm worried I might be pregnant when others are trying so hard to get their bfp, so I'm sorry if I seem like an idiot here.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Laura, thanks hun! i ll def be testing tomorrow. No worries! haha 

Im sorry your periods are being a "bitch" and aren't regulating properly. xx DOnt worry I am not taking offense that you are scared. ITs legitimate and you are allowed to express yourself. plus I love ya already so it doesn't bother me. IF you were 18 just sleeping around no bf no house and worrying the same thing...THEN it may be hard to take. But NOT the case. hahaha Sorry just went on some SERIOUS ramble there. 
BUt in conclusion, have you talked to OH about it? Depending on how scared you are it may be sign to be more careful or less careful in the future. (wink wink) I know there was some talk about jake being the last one..and then not...so maybe OH is wanting this and it will relax you more. I dunno. Either way....27 days is still a short cycle so id give it a few more days. Perhaps 10 (as mine seem to always be about that) and THEN test. xxx Hoping that the outcome is what you are hoping for. Sending u lots of love!


----------



## Laura617

Thanks sal.

Actually we keep going back and forth about wanting another but the main conclusion has been that we will probably have one more in a couple years. We want Jake to be a little older and to have moved. We are hoping to buy a house. We have a 2 bedroom right now (the boys share) and it works fine for us. If there was another baby it would get seriously cramped around here (which is actually my main concern).
Have not talked to DH as I don't want to stress him, in the moment he says things (when I point out that we aren't being very careful) he comments that it wouldn't be a big deal but I know at the moment he would get all stressed out initially and I don't want to stress him until necessary. The other funny thing was he asked me last week if I pregnant! I thought it was the most random question but I guess I had been complaining about being tired and having a lot of heartburn which is why he asked but I didn't realize I was even complaining lol and I quickly said no.

I'm just giving it time right now. I of course would love a baby regardless but we have never had a child that wasn't fully planned for so its just a lot to think about.


----------



## Laura617

AF started lol all that crazy rambling here for nothing but now all my focus can go back to thinking happy and hopeful thoughts for your test tomorrow sal!


----------



## Cilnia

Hey girls! Just popping in to say hello and sorry for my absence! Big hug for everyone.. will catch up reading everything :)


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls sooooo I had my first scan today and OMG cried like a baby when I heard the heart beat 124.89 bmp measuring at 6+1 EDD 8th of December 2013. I'm so happy right now even though I saw bub on the screen I still can't believe it I feel like I'm in a dream. Anyway I want to put a pic up but I have shit camera so ill try later

Sal praying u get a bfp fingers crossed babe, :dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

:hugs: laura. Glad your not stressing anymore due to af . xxx 

Trying that absolutely amazing. Congrads..

Afm tested BFN of course...dont know why i even bother anymore...


----------



## Laura617

Cil - do glad to see u, how are u?

Trying - that is fab, so glad you had a good scan and saw the little cadburys heartbeat!

Sal - I am holding out hope Hun, it will happen but I know it must be hard. Can't wait to see your next tests, looking so positive today!


----------



## trying412011

So in love with bean <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## katrus78

Trying, it's time to put a new ticker :wink:

Sal, big hug and lots of dust for next month :dust:

Cil, I see Raven on FB all the time, and he looks so cool, his name totally suits him... He might turn out to be an actor, or a drummer, or a singer))

Laura, I hope you get preggo again soon so hat the age difference is small :)

Does any one know if Sunnii gave birth already, and who did she have? 

AFM, the losing weight isn't going well at all, so I am seeing a doctor in two months so that she can put me on a pill. I know, pills are bad, but maybe it will kick off the first few pounds. Also, I finally got a letter for a citizenship interview in May, so I am very excited about that! My mom is now going to English classes on Saturdays, for 6 hours straight! I am very proud of her, and at least it is some sort of social life outside of watching the babies all the time. What else. Babies are doing well, waiting for their first milestone, rolling from back to stomach. They are so different, it's amazing they re both mine, lol))


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat, sunni still hasnt given birth yet. But shes been having LOTS of problems. Shes 36 weeks approx now, and having a little boy. :)


----------



## katrus78

Oh, thank you! Too bad she is having problems, please send her hugs from me. She is almost there though!


----------



## trying412011

Wow so happy to see the sunni fell pregnant again, it's a shame she is going through so much shit though.

Afm not much is happening still sore bbs cravings, slight nausea in arvo sometimes it's worse when I'm hungry, veins are coming more now on bbs and the white dots to. I so badly want to see bub on the screen again can't stop thinking bout it lol. I just woke up an hour ago and already want to go back to sleep. 

How is everyone doing.
Sal sorry bout ur bfn has the witch arrived yet, fingers crossed.
Yum how is ur boi doing is he staying put.
Kat the girls are beautiful it's wonderful to see pics of them.
Cil, bba, Louise, Lauren we dnt hear from u girls much any more.

Anyway my virtual sisters hugs to u all and thank u so much for helping me get through all those hard times now I hope u guys stick around so I can celebrate with u and we keep rooting for sal and her bfp. :hugs: and :dust: for sal.


----------



## katrus78

I see Louise's pictures of little Clara on FB once in a while, very cute.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks trying hun. No af hasnt arrived yet...i ve been having faint lines for a day now. 3 tests yesterday. So now im not testing until friday (god help me if i can fight the temptation) haha Af is due anytime between today and friday so we shalll see. If u want to photo stalk my tests pop on over to my journal. xxxx

Im glad trying eveyrthing is going well. Enjoy every min of it dear. xxx


----------



## trying412011

Sal ur temps are looking sooooooo great def keep testing I also saw I faint line in ur pics good luck darl everything is crossed for u xoxoxox.

I'm def trying to enjoy this baby I'm just hesitant really want the 12 weeks to be over so I can relax a Lil more. Can't wait for next u/s only 5ish weeks away <3


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well a little update from little old me. 

Firstly this cycle seemed to be going well. I ovulated (contrary to mulitple previous cycles) and we bd d not perfectly but enough to be efficient. 

13 dpo and still BFN. Now i know my body enough to know the cliche 'you're not out until af arrives' just wont cut it here. Af WILL be here tomorrow or Friday no doubts. 

However, i ve decided that this waiting game i ve been unfairly been playing is just too hard, and I need help. I ve made an appointment with my Dr who can quite surprisingly see me tomorrow. 

And so a new chapter begins, hopefully, this time with help. Perhaps Clomid or something else that will give us our rainbow baby. 

For now, i lack the hope that my dr WILL be able to help (i m still certain because of my age (25 yrs ) she ll blow me off. So i guess we will have to see what tomorrow brings

....to be continued....


----------



## trying412011

Sal keep positive ur chart is looking great, in the past ur temp always drops around this time but it's still up. I af does come put ur foot dwn when u go to doc tell her how long u even trying and all that jazz just evaluate ur 25 doesn't mean they should run u dwn. I was only 18 when I started my process and they didn't turn me dwn. Good luck darl xo


----------



## katrus78

Just saw that you are going to the doctor tomorrow! So excited for you! I think this is a wise decision. Good Lucy Hun and don't be nervous. It's gonna go well, don't worry.


----------



## trying412011

7 weeks today girls yay :) 
Sal has af arrived or have u tested again ???
Yum hope ur doing well happy bday for yesterday :)

Afm nothing much has been happening still sore bbs egg smell makes me feel nauseas, still same cravings except now I also want fruit and veg all the time lol craving fruit which is good I guess. 
I had cramping today and on and off for few days but only lasted a few minutes, I'm trying not to freak out about the cramps I kno they are normal but I still freak out, as long as there is no bleeding it should be fine right ???.
Also is sore teeth normal yesterday my teeth were so sore I couldn't chew anything :(

How is everyone else sal plz check in I want to kno what's going on with u darl :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im still waiting for af. With temp did I suspect today she should arrived. Last test I took was fri afternoon and it was a big fat neg.


----------



## katrus78

Sal, I can't see your April cycle :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

KAt hun, i dont have an april cycle. This cycle started the 17 march. So it says march cycle.


----------



## trying412011

girls its so quite :( 
i ordered a doppler off ebay i cant wait for it to arrive then i can listen to lil cadburys heartbeat when ever i want so excited. Coming up to 8 weeks already omg lol

how is everyone doing ?????


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hey girls, i'm starting to try and naturally start labor. This pregnancy has been so hard, I'm just starting to walk and other things to see if maybe I can jump start labor. 

Trying - isn't amazing how time seems to fly by?


----------



## trying412011

thats great yum he is healthy and ready to come so start the process i hope it works for u.

yes time is flying i cant believe im already 8 weeks tomorrow only 4 more weeks till dwn syndrome test and i get to see my baby :).
when shoukd i be able to feel the top of my uterus ???


----------



## Laura617

Yum - good luck on getting things started. My only tips are walking as much as you can and drinking pineapple juice. Oh and squats are supposed to help move baby down.

Trying is really will fly by, excited for all your milestones and hope you get your Doppler soon. I always wanted to get one but they are so expensive and I figured it would stress me more lol. I would have been glued to it all the time.


----------



## trying412011

Thx Laura I got it off eBay for only $40 dollars so it was actually really cheap can't wait till it comes.


----------



## trying412011

So girls last night I had a scare went to hospital, that arvo was in some pain no bleeding just really sore so went and got checked blood taken which is fine beta hcg of 131,000 urine taken normal then the stupid bitch did an u/s and she was like I can something in ur uterus but I can't see a heart beat wtf I freaked out. So first thing the smorning we went straight to get u/s n there it was a healthy strong heartbeat 163.46 bmp measuring at exactly 8 weeks 1 day so very relived that everything is fine.
here is a pic of baby.

How is everyone else doing ???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - glad everything is okay! I know the first trimester is a very trying time and feels like it takes forever to get safely out of it. But just relax and go with the flow.

Sal - hows your cycle hun? how was the dr visit?

Laura - thanks hun! i didn't think of squats but hey I'll try anything at this point lol

As for me - definitely getting the ball rolling trying to get this baby out! lol Went for about an hour walk with the hubby tonight. It was nice just the two of us, time just kinda flew by. then I got home and I was swollen everywhere lol.


----------



## Laura617

Aww trying so sorry for the scare. Very glad to hear everything is good though. How awful of her to say no heartbeat and not even ask a second opinion or double check or anything.

Yum - good luck again on getting the ball rolling. The walking is the best. I really credit the walking to easy labor for me. Don't know if it got things going for me but my labors were both fairly easy and I thinks it's all down to the walking. Will be checking for updates from you and hoping we get pictures of baby soon!

Afm - not a lot to report here. Jacob just turned 4 months (time is insanely fast). He tried baby food and loves it, opens his mouth when he sees the spoon. He is such a contrast in personality to Sam. Sam is my wild child, mr adventure and Jake so far is just a lovebug, he is a big softy who just melts my heart. We also got a puppy who is more challenging then kids lol. Working to get my yard in shape for summer play and sectioning off areas for a veggie garden, want to start teaching Sam how to grow things. He is already responsibly for watering the plants and a couple small trees who recently got.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Trying, I am so sorry you had that scare. But im relieved everything is fine. The scan pic is absolutely amazing. And very precious. xx :cloud9:

Yum, yay for trying to kick start labour. xx So amazing to think he ll be here soon. 

Actually I thik its rather amazing that almost everyone has their babies. To think all of us were here ttc. And now there is only yum and trying to have their babies. It doesnt feel like its been soo long. xx

AFM cd 8 today. **SIGH** to be honest I feel like I ve said im CD 8 too many freaking times and I d rather be any number of weeks instead.:nope:
But anyways, we started fertility treatment testing last week like you may know. Blood tests last week. This morning was Oh s Sperm analysis. But i wont get results from the bloods until 24th may and the sperm not until tuesday next week. Which is pushing back all other tests. So to be hoenst, im not feeling like anything is getting done and the motivation I first recieved from getting these tests done is now lacking and Im back to the un-motivated, never gonna happen attitude. I suppose it has a lot to do with all thats going on this month. 1) sister is due this week and me not being pregnant im truly forced to deal with this head on, and Im totally not prepared. 2) may marks 3 years of ttc 3) may also marks one year since the first mc. :cry:

All in all. May sucks and im tired of ttc and just want my baby alrady. 

Im the only one left in this thread....and it kinda sucks. :( but i love you all! lol

**edit I realize i sound a little harsh there. I am thrilled for you all. Its just im having one of those Why not me days and you ladies as lovely as you all are, kind of makes me feel left out. :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

I forget but was anyone using a CBFM on here???


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls yes relieved that everything is fine but I'm getting more pains lately dnt kno how to explain them but they r uncomfortable I hope they are normal sum times they are only on one side then other times its in the middle trying to stress about them 

Sal wats cbfm ???,
And for god sake women stop being a downer on urself we r all gunna be here for U when u get ur bfp and that baby that u deserve. Stay strong I kno it's easier said then done. 
Yum has ur boi arrived yet can't wait for pics.
Hugs girls :hugs:


----------



## trying412011

Yay, yum had her baby boi, little Blayke has arrived congrates darling u will be a fab mum.


----------



## katrus78

Congrats, Yum! 

Sal, I know the tests may take a while, but I have faith it will work for you. I am very curious about your guys' sperm analysis. I am very proud of you being so strong and determined even with the occasional down times.


----------



## katrus78

Trying, it's Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. My co-worker is using it, she says its very helpful and saves money instead of buying all those ovulation tests/sticks, but she hasn't succeeded yet.

Have you received your Doppler? I had one, and used it quite a bit, just to make sure I heard the hb, cause I didn't feel much movements all throughout my pg. than I sold it back on eBay :)


----------



## katrus78

Why everyone is so quiet? :(


----------



## trying412011

I kno right everyone is to quite it sucks &#55357;&#56852;
Yes my Doppler arrived yesterday I used it but couldn't find any heart beat it said it might not pick up till I'm in the 12th week, which sucks cause I was really looking forward to hearing bub :(
Guess ill have to wait a Lil longer 
How is everyone ???


----------



## sallyhansen76

Trying dont get too discouraged. It takes a little while but it ll be worth it i promise!! 

Afm my sister had her baby this weekend. I am now an aunty. The good news I was forced to deal with my emotions rather quickly. lol. She wanted me in the room with her while she gave birth. And curious as I am i couldnt pass up that oppurtunity no matter my emotions. After 18 hours of labour my niece was born in half a push! lol Really unexpected no dr! (dr was out as my sister alst time they checked was only 7 cm!) haha But the experience brought us closer and let me bond with my niece without feeling envious or jealous. Which is exactly what i needed. However it IS making me want to get preg all the more quickly now! haha 

I suspect today is O day. 2 days of positive opk and no temp rise yet. Hoping tomorrow will bring that to confirm o. 

Brng on the baby dust!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - so happy you had that wonderful experience and i cant wait for you to have the joys of it yourself.

Kat -thank you hun!

Try- thanks hun! And youll hear it soon dont worry.

As for me - was diagnosed with preeclampsia and had sn emergency c section. But he was born healthy and im healin slowly, still in pain. How is everyone?


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls glad ur doing well 
Yum I hope u recover quickly.
Soooo I found the heart beat its so beautiful once u find it u just want to keep listening to it, I'm so in love and it's so great when my partner and I are there together listening it brings us more close :happydance:
Sal did u ovulate yet ????
Hugs girls :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum hope things go back quickly blayke is absolutely stunning!! 


Trying...i had positive opk a couple days ago...still no tmep rise. I might be having another non ovulatory cycle. FML


----------



## katrus78

Sal, I sure hope it's not an unovulatory cycle! Get it on just in case though. I am not sure if I missed it and you talked about it but what's the plan with the doctor? Did your tests come back? I think I remember you said his tests are coming Tuesday. This coming Tuesday or the one that passed?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Well there has been complications with recieving the test results back. Seems to not be as simple as it should be. The dr will only see us once we ve completed all the tests. and we ve still got a few to go. Next one is monday. x


----------



## sallyhansen76

Just an update that compeltely slipped my mind. 

Sunny had her baby boy on friday last week by c-section. She is loving motherhood and everything seems to be going really well.


----------



## trying412011

Awwww that's great glad sunny has her baby now be great to get some pics n updates from her.
How is ur cycle going sal did u O? Have u got any more test results back ?
Yum Blayke is doing great he is so beautiful.
ATM- omg I'm nearly finished my first trimester only 9 more days till my 12 week scan :dance:
I'm still not feeling pregnant boobs aren't as sore but nipples burn alot. I'm still really tired so I tend to sleep in arvo, but I seriously forget sometimes I'm glad I got my Doppler there to reassure me. It's a massive relief when I find the heart beating away &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Hope ur all doing well xo


----------



## sallyhansen76

OK guys......pretty sure i just got my :bfp: :bfp: bfp:

Here is my test 9 dpo afternoon uring 5 hour hold!
https://i1147.photobucket.com/albums/o543/BNBgirls/20130517_154121_zps160f1fe4.jpg


----------



## trying412011

Omg OMG omg sal I see it clearly holy shit I hope u got it, so happy for u


----------



## Laura617

Sorry I have been gone. Just been under the weather lately. So happy for sunny. Thank you for that great update.

Sal I saw the test on your journal as well and I see it as well so have everything crossed for a good result tomorrow.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks ladies.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Tested this morning frer. Bfp!!!!


----------



## Laura617

I replied to your journal but this requires a double reply. YAYYYYY I'm still in tears, so happy for you.


----------



## Yumenoinu

OH MY GOD!!! I'm over the moon for you!!! this is the best news! congrats honey!! if I could I'd hug ya! lol


----------



## trying412011

Yay Sally this is awesome, I'm so so so happy for u. I wish I could hug u through my phone. Make sure u keep us posted. :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thank ugirls !!


----------



## trying412011

Show us a pic sal, we r so excited for u


----------



## sallyhansen76

I cant as I only have my phone but my journal has hem xxx


----------



## trying412011

I just saw ur journal so happy for u, u deserve this n this time u will have ur baby in ur arms. I wish I could give u a hug feel like I'm gonna cry lol so great to see u get ur bfp xo


----------



## sallyhansen76

Here is a digi!
 



Attached Files:







20130519_084757.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## trying412011

Omg so proud of u sal, still over the moon with the news.
Lots n lots of hugs virtual sister xo :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Yumenoinu

YAY!!!! :D oh my goodness, still so happy for you sal!!!


----------



## katrus78

Omg, Sal! Best day ever! Congratulations!!! So deserved! Happy and healthy pregnancy to you, sweety! Much love and happy hugs to you!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thank you ladies. :cry: Im soo excited! xxx


----------



## trying412011

Hope all is going well for u sal when is ur first u/s to check baby ???


----------



## sallyhansen76

the 17 july!! OMG i think im going to go insane waiting for that date! i cant belive after 2 mc they still arent checking me early...:wacko:


----------



## trying412011

WHAT!!!!!! That's crazy they should be treating you as high risk, that way they can keep close eye on you n bub. If I where u I would tell a white lie say u have had cramping n you want an ultrasound. 17th of July is so far away I would go crazy waiting that long. :(


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya i think i just might do that if after my first appointment 17 june IF my dr wont scheduale me a sooner one. I ll try and plead and bargain with her! haha


----------



## Cilnia

yessssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats!!! gonne give u a hug om FB right now <3


----------



## trying412011

Sal loving seeing your journal and ur lines are so strong. So happy for you xo


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thank you!! Im trying my best to stay positive usually I am. But today (this morning) I'm having bit of a slip...:wacko:


----------



## katrus78

What do you mean??? 
17th of July is so far away, girl! Please please try to insist to do check up earlier! So happy for you still! How are you feeling so far?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Tired and sore boobs. Not much else. I am trying to insist on an earlier us at my appointmrmt. We will see what they say.


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls how r we all. 
Sal relax I have had no symptoms except for sore bbs currently I have nothing lol but all is still well with me. 

Afm had my 12 week scan yesterday it was so amazing seeing my baby on the screen all developed and moving around really incredible. They have moved my due date back to 6/12/13 cause I was measuring ahead. Here is a pic of bub I kno most have seen on FB but oh well lol. Xo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sallyhansen76

awww incredible hun!! xxx

question i saw on fb you had one at 6 weeks 8 weeks and then 12 I know one was due to cramping. But that was at 8 weeks no? I didn't know you had one at 6 weeks. Curious to see how u got an early one. lol


----------



## trying412011

Hey babe here in Aus we always have early scans around the 6-8 weeks mark it's called a dating scan and from there they determine a ruff EDD and the book us in for the 12 week Down syndrome test because that test can't be done any later the 13 weeks. After the 12 week we get another at 20 weeks for gender, we get quite a few through out our pregnancy and if its high risk here u would har many more.

If you where here in Aus and with ur history of m/c there is no way they would not give u a scan they would book it for around the 5 or 6 weeks mark when heart starts beating to check size and make sure things look good. 

How r things going for you ??? :hugs:


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - i don't know if you have planned parenthood in canada, but that's how i got an early scan.

trying - love the scan hun! :)


----------



## trying412011

Yum thx heaps so in love with the little bean inside of me &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## katrus78

Trying, bubs is so cute! Brings back my memories of those early ultrasounds :)

Sal, I am still in such a awe about your pregnancy!! Much love to you, girly! You did it, and I am so so soooooo proud of you!


----------



## katrus78

I was just going through some of the earlier pages of our journey. Man, one day I gotta cut and paste my ttc journey into my babies' memory book. :) I am so glad I did it with all of you guys! 

Sal, I feel that with your birth we will finally be complete! I really would love to send everyone something special for their little miracles. Sal, when is your due date, hun?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat that you :cloud9: I feel this is our sticky bean. (most of the time haha my faith waivers) Im due Jan 29th. 

Trying, Uhhh I feel maybe quebec SUCKS. Im trying to convince OH to lie about bleeding to just be seen. BUt he says its wrong and immoral. :wacko: Which it is, but seriously its wrong and immoral to have a preg woman wait that long to make sure everything is fine! lol Right? I wish i was in Australia right now. We don't have dating scans really, they just go by lmp and thats it. And if u don't know it they use the approx and figure out your due date at the 12 week scan.


----------



## trying412011

Sal that totally sucks I wish u where here to lol u would be so much more relaxed but it's ok this is ur lucky bean so don't worry he or she isant going anywhere &#128515;.

Afm girls I'm 13 weeks today and iv now realize that in the morning wen I have a full bladder I have a baby belly it's so amazing I hate peeing though caus I want my baby belly to stay but once I pee it's gone lol. Ill attach a pic tell me wat u think ha ha.
( sorry bout the unatrractive photo lol )
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh its def growing. Super cute


----------



## trying412011

Ha ha thx sal.


----------



## Cilnia

cute bump!


----------



## trying412011

Thx cil I can't wait till it stays there lol I want it so bad ha ha.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - cute bump! its very exciting getting the bump. :)

Sal - how are you feeling hun?? :)


----------



## trying412011

Thx yum, yes it's so exciting can't wait for it to stay lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yum. Im feeling a tad nervous. But overall blessed. im queesy and tired and my boobs are seriously on fire haha. But im good!


----------



## katrus78

All good signs! 

Cute bump, trying! Enjoy it!

Love xxx


----------



## trying412011

Thx Kat can't wait for it to grow lol.


----------



## trying412011

This is a 6 day difference between shots both these I have empty bladder I think it's safe to say my bump is starting to come.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohh super cute!!! Do u feel ur uterus now?


----------



## trying412011

Thx sal, I'm actually not sure what to be feeling for ha ha, when I stand I'm sure I can feel it then other times its like nothing is there does that sound stupid lol


----------



## trying412011

Just out of curiosity I did the old wives tale trick for gender test, using a strand of hair and my engagement ring and it said we are having a girl, I really want a boy but either way I'm so happy I just want a healthy baby xo


----------



## Yumenoinu

Hey guys!

Trying - such a cute bump! super jealous, i didn't have a bump that soon at all lol 

Sal - was looking at ur journal, love your little bump too, you can tell! How is everything?

As for me - took family photos today :) i so can't wait to share some with you girls!! I'm so in love with my little family, can't wait till our next one (not gonna be for awhile though!! lol!) just on cloud nine :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

awww sooo cute. I cant wait to see some pics too. 

Lol as for my bump its just blubber (bloat) everywhere haha it ll eventualyl get to be bump but for now its too early.


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls how r we all ??
Yum beautiful pics can't wait to see more. I'm so excited can't wait to have my baby in my arms.
Sal so relieved ur ok and bubba is strong and well, how is ur pregnancy going hope the sickness has eased up :)

Afm: I'm fine and well and so is baby we are finding out what we are having on the 9th of July super exited can't wait.
Then on the 20th we are having our 3d / 4d photos done. Ill be sure to post picks can't wait to show u girls my baby >.<
Also starting my diploma of nursing on 22d of July super excited about that to lol.

So last night I had such a horrible dream, sal u were in it because I turned to u for support. 
I woke up from my loud crying had a dream I went for a regular check up at hospital and she told me something was wrong I found out I lost the baby n had to go into labour to deliver her because I was already 20+ weeks. It was so painful in my dream even when I woke up I had to remind myself my baby is safe and well.

I don't mean to stir any old memories or anything but it was a horrible dream. Have to share.
Anyways glad ur all well. 
Sal still loving ur journal.


----------



## trying412011

Took another belly photo 7 days from the last it's def changing so happy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sallyhansen76

Awww trying sorry u had that dream, it definately is a horrible dream. But like u said just relax and try to remember your bubs is doing great. Great belly shots!!! Cant wait till mine starts resembling a bit of a bump!!


----------



## trying412011

It was so horrible even thinking about it now still scares me. 
How r u sal glad the bleeding has stopped has this made oh cautious about doing dtd ???
Hugs girls xo


----------



## trying412011

Oh btw sal- I just noticed u are nearly 7 weeks already that's so great so happy for u. I also can't wait to see ur bump grow so excited


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yes i know almost 7 weeks. ITs going fast but slow at the same time. LOL im just anxious to pass 14 weeks (as thats where my first loss was) 

To be honest we havent even mentioned dtd or anything of the sort. So im not sure how hes feeling in regards to that.


----------



## katrus78

Sal, how is it going? Any updates?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hey kat! Ya had a scan this week with a perfectly meaauring bubs. I've been diagnosed with hypermesis gavadium and been schedualed off work until it gets under control. Bleeding has stopped.


----------



## Cilnia

what is that??


----------



## sallyhansen76

HG is a rare form of extreme morning sickness. In most cases leading to more than 8-10% of body weight in short time. Kate middleton (the princess) had it and was hospitalized. I m taking medication to slow down the vomiting but still am sick between 6-13 times a day. So keeping food down is a huge challenge. Hoping this phase ends soon because its hard to keep my spirits up. LOL But I'm hanging in there. ITs why they finally gave me another scan at 8 weeks to make sure baby wasn't being slowed down in growth from lack of nutrients.


----------



## katrus78

Oh wow, so much challenge so early on! I am sorry you have this, it hopefully it will get better in a very short while! Hang in there, it is so worth it!


----------



## Yumenoinu

Sal - so sorry to hear that! i'm surprised they didn't diagnose me with it since i was throwing up that much :/ weird. Glad bleeding has stopped. How are you feeling otherwise?

Kat - how's your girls??


----------



## sallyhansen76

Guess it depends on the day. LOL. most times i feel blessed and happy others i wanna punch everyone in the face because I'm tired and I just don't feel like myself anymore. COMMME on 14 weeks hahaha


----------



## katrus78

Yum, the girls are great! Sophie got her first two teeth but doesn't even roll yet. Maddie is way past rolling, she not only crawls, but even tries to stand up, she is pretty fast mover! She can also almost sit up by herself. We are still having so much trouble at nights because they both still wake up a lot at night. Hopefully when my son goes for overnight camp in a few days, we will try to have them sleep in separate rooms and have them cry it out. Although I hate that technique. I think they wake up out of habit and not really for food or drink.


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls how r u we all ??
Just checking in 17 weeks today yahooooo so happy :happydance:
Only 1 week 4 days till We find out what we are having, what do u girls think???
Went to docs yesterday just for a check up and he felt my bet said my uterus is measuring one week ahead. What exactly does tht mean does it mean my due date will change or does that mean my baby is bigger for 17 weeks lol ???.
My belly is getting bigger but still next to no symptoms I suffer with really bad back aches and headaches these days otherwise still the same.
Anyway talk to u all soon :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Trying I wouldnt worry too mich about measuring a little ahead. 

Measuring by hand is a teeny bit inaccurate and they can be mistaken by a week or so. Plus it doesnt change anything in accordance to due date. Every body is different. and u may measure ahead now but move back later on.


----------



## Yumenoinu

Trying - i agree with Sal, nothing to worry about lol so excited to know what you are having, my guess is still girl lol

Sal - how is your ms with the medication? is it working?

Kat - awe! well sometimes that happenes with twins, ones the get up and go type and the other one kind of prefers to watch lol kind of a yin and yang thing lol and I understand about the whole not sleeping through the night. Blayke's slowly starting to but still has plenty of nights where he just wants to play and be wide awake lol


----------



## sallyhansen76

yum, 
My MS is a bit better. Kinda scaring me to be honest. it went from 13 times on sunday to once a day....Im soo confused. Maybe its the pills finally kicking in ..or the placenta. But im taking advantage of it for now hoping that it isnt bad news. lol (seems u can never win in early pregnancy)


----------



## katrus78

Sal, how is it going? Is ms completely gone, or still going? Do you have a little bump now? How are you hanging there?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Kat, Im hanging in there. Lots of hard work. Im back at work and finding it extremely tiring. 11 weeks today so feeling like im getting somewhere. Although petrified and excited for my scan in one week from today. Hoping to see a healthy and perfectly measuring bean in there. I am getting a huge bloat, but no actual bump yet. Just chubby-ness. LOL. I m stop loosing weight which is a good thing. I ve lost a total of 18 pounds and glad to have stopped loosing. The new med additions have been helping to keep vommiting to a minimum but im still really nauseaos and dizzy. So im laying down lots. 

Your pics you ve been adding of your girls are just fabulous They are adorable and getting soo big!!


----------



## katrus78

Well, think of it this way, you are more than 25% done! Good job! I know you are anxious for your scan, but I feel like this is it, and we are on our last stretch with the rest of our girls carrying their babies. Can you believe it? So cool! Big hugs to you all, and hang in there. 
I am still around, want to be on here more often, but its really so hard with ,y job and the babies. In one week I will know if my application for a house will be approved, so I am stressing over that as well.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh hope all goes well with it!! Good luck Kat!!


----------



## trying412011

Hey girls its been to quite on this side :(.
So most of u kno we r having a little boy so so happy, we r also having our 3d photos done on saturday I cant wait to see what he looks like might give us an idea of who he is gunna take after. I cant believe im nearly half way already, can't wait for december when I actually get to hold him 
These past few days I feel so fat like my belly doesn't even look preg just fat and its depressing I really want my belly to pop so I actually look pregnant. Sigh.
Hugs girls.


----------



## katrus78

Congratulations hun! I did see your post on FB. It's not too long now, it will fly by so fast! Any names?


----------



## Yumenoinu

how are we girls??


----------



## trying412011

Hey yum 
I am good sucks our side is so quite.
Bub is moving so much these days can't believe im already 5 1/2 months, we can't wait to meet our little guy so excited. :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

That's great! wow time is just flying!

Can't believe my little one is 3 months already!
Also girls, I'm kind of freaking out a little. I might be pregnant again (was really trying to protect myself with BC and condoms) but the condom broke and i wasn't able to get a refill on my BC and so...i'm a week into the TWW and have been getting the same stomach pains I got when I first got pregnant. I'm a little worried :/


----------



## trying412011

Omg yum thats great im happy to hear I kno u got blayke but I was worried that if u wanted another one it would be hard again wouldnt want u going though same shit.
Did u want another what will u do if u are ??.


----------



## Yumenoinu

I want another one but I didn't want one right now....But if I am I'll still be happy, it'll just be really hard for us.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh my!! I think laura had the same scare!! I can understand the mixed feelings. 

Hope it works out whatever your desires.


----------



## trying412011

Yeah def if ur happy thats fine otherwise I hope its just a scare until u r ready again :)


----------



## Yumenoinu

Thanks girls, I'll keep you posted. Sal, hows your preg?? MS any better?
Trying, can't believe you're already half way! CRAZY


----------



## trying412011

I kno its so crazy its going fast. We cant wait to meet him so excited :)
Keep us posted with u when wilk u do a test have u told ur OH ??


----------



## katrus78

Oh, wow, Yum, how do you feel? I am surely not ready for another one, but I already have 3, so I think I would freak out if I got preggers again. Plus, the memories of this last pg are too still fresh. 

Sally how are you doing? 

AFM, I am still trying to buy a house, this is crazy how hard it is. Apparently, I have a judgement on my record from a auto incident years ago, and I had no idea what it was. Finally I found out that case was dismissed, so now I am just going to get it in writing from court, and we should be fair and square. The stress from it though was really bad. I was shocked. The babies are doing great, but they are sooooo different. I am so proud of them.


----------



## Laura617

Hello all! First very sorry at my lack of writing. Things have just been busy busy but I do check in on everyone. Sal how are you Hun?
Trying its flying by and your bump pic in Facebook today was gorgeous! Have you picked a name?

Kat - your girls are so beautiful! 

Yum - I hope it works out how you want, it can be stressful! I did indeed go through the same scare but honestly after thinking it through it would have been tough but would have been fine. DH didn't care either way and honestly we aren't always careful right now so obviously it's not something we are too stressed about lol. I was panicked at the thought and DH actually calmed me as he was just "what's one more" lol!

AFM not a lot to report. My little Jacob is 7 months old and a very content little guy. He is a complete cuddle baby, I think he likes bein held so much that he will never be motivated to do anything. Sam was always on the move and did everything early but Jake doesn't want to lol he rolls and scoots a little and can now say "momma, dada and baba" but still has no teeth!


----------



## Yumenoinu

So glad you're all doing well.

As for me, I wad indeed pregnant again...but miscarried....


----------



## sallyhansen76

Oh no! yum soo so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Laura617

Oh yum I'm so sorry Hun ::hugs::


----------



## Yumenoinu

it's alright. it hurts to no end, but I'm glad that i wasn't too far along. Thanks for the hugs.


----------



## Cilnia

Im so srry Yum...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Just wanted to update. Im team Blue!


----------



## Cilnia

Yaaaaaay i knew it!!!! I totally saw it on the 12 week scan (nub theory)

whoohoo how r you feeling babe?


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im feeling ok. Still lots of being sick and sore everywhere. But im just soo happy! :)


----------



## Laura617

Yay team blue!! I'm sure girls are special too (of course!) but I love my boys so much that team blue excites me for others lol.


----------



## Yumenoinu

I knew it!!! AHHH congrats Sal!! SO happy for you!


----------



## Vems44

Hey girls.

It's Sunni here.

It's been a while! 

I'm glad you're all doing well, and wow, beautiful babies!

I myself did end up getting pregnant, miscarrying a few times but then finally, on May 10th this year, our miracle was born by cesarean section! :) He is almost a 5 month old now, healthy, EBF, beautiful!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sunni! Soo happy to see you!! :) (although i see u on fb all the time. muahah)


----------



## trying412011

Wow sunni its wonderful to hear from u. Big big congrates on ur little boy so happy for u. :)


----------



## Laura617

Sorry for the delay but huge congrats Sunni. So happy for you, sorry for your losses but happy that you have your little miracle with you now.


----------



## Cilnia

Wow so happy for you Sunnii!!! <3


----------



## katrus78

Oh, wow, how much I missed! 

Sal, congrats on team blue, I saw it on FB, very very very happy for you!

Sunnii, thank you so much on the exciting wonderful update!! You went through some tough times, and I am so happy you now got your miracle!

Laura, Yum and Cil, I follow you both on FB as well, love your little boys, they are adorable!

Trying, Sal, just hang in there and cherish your every moment being pregnant, cause the memories do fade after a while...

My girls are doing great, Maddie is walking already, and Sophia is crawling like a champ! They are a lot of work, but we love them to bits. They are finally only waking up once a night, so it has gotten much better as well. Also, I finally bought a house and moved in a week ago! Still unpacking and getting used to it, but overall, we now have a lot more space and a lot more stairs lol!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congradulations kat on your house!! you must be zoo proud of yourself. With good reason of course. Wow mad dies walking already at 9 months thats incredible!!! Good for her!


----------



## Laura617

Alright ladies time for a check in! Things are ok here, Jacob is walking holding onto furniture and we are on the watch for those first solo steps.

Want to hear how everyone else is doing!


----------



## Cilnia

Dear Ladies!

We haven't posted a while now.. though i have most of you on FB and keep in touch that way. I'm very glad about that!

I was just thinking about our journey together.. Remember when we all started??? And now.. Our last one is about to give birth. Sal! Then we all have our babies. Wow?! Just wow! We've been through a lot together and i just wanted to hug all of you! It's almost christmas again. 

Hope someone reads this lol!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

I read this! haha 

I was thinking that the other day too. Its been a long journey and i feel like bringing thomas into this world will FINALLY complete the circle.


----------



## Cilnia

Yes! Wow... wish i could hug you all for real :) And have our babies play together.


----------



## Laura617

I read this too. It's just crazy to think how far we have come. I am so completely excites for Thomas to arrive and complete our little baby circle here.


----------



## katrus78

Hello girlies! Yep, I totally feel the same way! I was thinking of Sal and her having Thomas and its soooo cool that we all made it! Almost unbelievable! I remember how I met my donor guy on Dec 31st 2011, and he gave me a promise he will help me. We took a ride along the lake and I smiled all the way, I kinda felt it that this time it will happen. It was a long road, not as long as for some other girls, but still pretty long and frustrating. And than how heartbreaking it was to watch some of you it's struggle! 

I am relieved now and grateful to have had such support and friendship along the way. 
Iam sorry I am not here much, but I do enjoy following many of you on FB. 

Love you guys, Merry Christmas!

Karina


----------



## katrus78

Anybody good with photoshop? Maybe we could put our babies pics together? 

Dreams do come true.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohh Kat that would be soo cool. 

Im soo glad at how far we ve come too. And a few of the babies just celebrated their 1 year old . Your girls kat, and Jacob! Soo crazy to think a year has already gone by!


----------



## Cilnia

Go Sallll!!!!!


----------



## Laura617

Can't wait for pictures, yay sal!!


----------



## trying412011

Yay sal u have completed our circle wat a crazy exciting sometimes sad ride we have all been on. So happy we all got our little babies xx


----------



## Cilnia

All is mama's made it! We started with bfn... And now - our children! Wooooowwww


----------



## sallyhansen76

Checking in with you lovely ladies. Anyone ttc again?


----------

